# D.O.D. - Die Dienstagsrunde in den HaBe's - Teil 2



## Thomas (25. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## John Rico (25. Oktober 2010)

So,

die Saison geht so langsam wieder los und die anderen Touren in und um Hamburg sind schon wieder gestartet, daher darf das After Work Biking eines Duisburgers in Hamburg vom letzten Jahr natürlich nicht fehlen.
Und da die bikegeissel Hamburg den Rücken gekehrt hat und nun wieder im Süden tourt (schöne Grüße!), nehm ich das Ganze diese Saison mal in die Hand und eröffne hiermit die Dienstagsrunde. Ich will mich der Mode, jeder Tour einen Namen zu geben, natürlich nicht verweigern, daher nenn ich die Tour für dieses Jahr:

*D* IENSTAGS
*O* HNE DEN
*D* UISBURGER 


Für alle, die die Runde noch nicht kennen:
Jeden Dienstag gegen frühen Abend wollen wir die Harburger Berge und Fischbecker Heide unsicher machen. Die Touren werden 2 - 4 Std. in moderatem Tempo dauern, wobei wir uns immer nach dem / der Langsamsten richten.

Es wäre schön, wenn die "alten Hasen" vom letzten Jahr wieder dabei wären und natürlich sind auch Neuzugänge herzlich eingeladen!
Also, meldet euch, dann kann's nächsten Dienstag wieder losgehen!


Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (25. Oktober 2010)

Morgen wieder 18:30 Uhr in die kühle Nacht rollern?


----------



## hoedsch (25. Oktober 2010)

Geht klar.


----------



## peterbe (25. Oktober 2010)

Warum nicht? Bin dabei!


----------



## pixelquantec (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe mein kleines Kettenblatt funzt und zieht die Kette nicht wieder mit hoch. Habe es geputzt, bis es aussah wie neu. Kette ist wie neu. Schaltung nachjustiert.


----------



## Gothic70 (25. Oktober 2010)

bin auch dabei .
Matthias


----------



## John Rico (25. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt habe ich durch die Teilung fast die Tour morgen verpasst.
Neues Thema abonniert, morgen dabei.


----------



## Pueppchen (25. Oktober 2010)

Muß passen: Am Wochenende wird umgezogen und hab allein für den Schreibtisch den ganzen Abend gebraucht . Wird knapp. Aber ich hoff' auf nächste Woche. Vielleicht ist dann die Hirnie-Birnie schon da und leuchtet mir den Weg.


----------



## g_mtb (26. Oktober 2010)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Kono (26. Oktober 2010)

Das Knie ist soweit OK und ich fahre seit Montag auch wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Trotzdem: Einmal noch DOD Pause  (und das bei dem Wetter...)
Habt Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (26. Oktober 2010)

Schon dich, Arne, ab nächste Woche wollen wir mit dir Winterpokalpunkte sammeln und fit durch den Winter kommen: das musst du dich wphl erst noch richtig auskurieren. Aber ich biete dir an, am Wochenende eine Rekonvaleszenten-Runde mit dir zu drehen.


----------



## de_reu (26. Oktober 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Das Knie ist soweit OK und ich fahre seit Montag auch wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Trotzdem: Einmal noch DOD Pause  (und das bei dem Wetter...)
> Habt Spaß!



Bin auch am Start!
CU De


----------



## hoedsch (26. Oktober 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> (und das bei dem Wetter...)
> Habt Spaß!


Nicht ärgern, das fängt nachher noch bestimmt zu schiffen an.


----------



## jan-bux (26. Oktober 2010)

Moin zusammen,

kann heute leider nicht !
Schöne Runde durch den Wald!
Bis nächste Woche !

Gruß

Jan


----------



## peterbe (26. Oktober 2010)

Das war ja heut mal ne schöne Runde: 33km mit 800 hm und viele Lampen auf den Trails (Na ja, die Honkong-Funzeln fallen ja heutzutage genauso oft aus wie sie neu bestellt werden). Neben den Lichtausfällen mal einen Bremsbelagwechsel, ansonsten behagliches Tempo auf rutschigen Wurzeln.


----------



## hoedsch (26. Oktober 2010)

Wie angekündigt hat es dann auch immerhin 2 Tropfen geregnet. Und keiner ist verloren gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn.Schnecke (28. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Runde gestern!  Ich kannte die Harburger Berge mit dem Singletrailreichtum und den zahlreichen Auf- und Abfahrten, die teilweise echt nicht ohne waren, bis dato so gut wie gar nicht. Ich weiß zwar jetzt nicht wirklich, wies in den HaBes aussieht, aber dufte war es so oder so: Souveräne Führung, nette Leute, feine Sache!


----------



## Kono (1. November 2010)

Kann morgen nicht, sorry. Werde aber trotzdem Versuchen ein paar WP Punkte zu sammeln.


----------



## pixelquantec (1. November 2010)

Bei mir wird es morgen recht knapp. Wenn ich 18:30 nicht da bin einfach losfahren.


----------



## Gothic70 (1. November 2010)

Ich komme we gehabt.
Matthias


----------



## peterbe (1. November 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei und ich glaube, es wird schlammig...


----------



## de_reu (2. November 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei und ich glaube, es wird schlammig...



ich hoffentlich auch!


----------



## jan-bux (2. November 2010)

Moin,

ich bin auch wieder dabei.

Bis dann, 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Jackass1987 (2. November 2010)

ich werde heute auch mal mitfahren. Ich hoffe meine Sigma Power LED reicht aus...

MfG Erik !


----------



## trmk3 (2. November 2010)

Hi,
bin auch wieder dabei
Gruß Arne


----------



## jan-bux (2. November 2010)

Moin 

ich kann dann doch nicht, mein Mittagessen hatte leider etwas Pecorino drin.
Schöne Allergie der Atemwege, da wird es nichts mit der Tour.

Euch viel Spaß im Matsch!-))) 
Gruß 

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (2. November 2010)

hey,

leider war ich erst 18:35 Uhr aufgrund von Stau da. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal 

Gruß Erik


----------



## hoedsch (3. November 2010)

Wir haben gestern eine schöne Runde mit 39km und 820Hm gedreht. Entgegen den Ankündigungen auch ohne Schlammkuhlen. Dafür haben wir reichlich glitschige Wurzeln mit Abrollen ins Gras getestet.


----------



## Kono (9. November 2010)

Auf'm Goostberg ist's bestimmt trocken. Kommt jemand mit gucken? 18:30 Uhr KH mit der Bitte um Nachsicht meiner konditionellen Rückstände .


----------



## peterbe (9. November 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Auf'm Goostberg ist's bestimmt trocken.



Ich habe am Wochenende auch einen Goostberg gefunden:





Wenns heute so trocken wird wie Samstag da, dann wirds gut! Ich bin dabei!


----------



## hoedsch (9. November 2010)

Nur die Streckenwahl entscheidet zwischen Moddergrube und fahrbarem Boden.


----------



## de_reu (9. November 2010)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Nur die Streckenwahl entscheidet zwischen Moddergrube und fahrbarem Boden.



Was zu beweisen wäre....

bis später!

de


----------



## hoedsch (10. November 2010)

Herrliche Tour gestern! Pünktlich zum Start fing es an zu regnen, so dass es recht rutschig war. Trotzdem sind wir noch 1,5h gefahren und 24km und 460 Hm zusammengekurbelt.
Kaum war die Tour beendet, liess der Regen dann auch nach.


----------



## Kono (10. November 2010)

Im Meyers Park hatte Matthias noch heftigen Feindkontakt mit einen morschen Baumstumpf. Der Einschlag war so heftig, dass der Baumstumpf soweit angeknackst war, das er von Markus und mir nun endlich entfernt werden konnte. Hierfür sei Matthias nochmals gedankt, dieses Hindernis ist nun Geschichte. Ich hoffe es geht Matthias soweit gut .


----------



## Gothic70 (11. November 2010)

Danke für die nette Beschreibung meines Lenker Saltos.Leichte Prellungen und schöne schmerzen bei jeder Bewegung .
Ich hoffe es ist bis Dienstag wieder weg.
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (13. November 2010)

Auf zur Sonntagsrunde: 
Treff 1 Övelgönne 12 Uhr, 
Treff 2 13.30 KH
Entspanntes Einrollen, dann Trailsurfen.


----------



## peterbe (14. November 2010)

Neuer Treffpunkt: 12.30 Kh


----------



## peterbe (14. November 2010)

Heute haben wir zu Dritt einen schönen Sonntagstrailsurf-Nachmittag verbracht, 38km mit 830 hm in 2:45 und zwischen durch ist noch ein kleiner Film abgefallen


Leider haben wir zur Zeit den Regen gepachtet, so dass wir in der letzten halben Stunde durch 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit heim mussten.


----------



## hoedsch (14. November 2010)

Aber wieder schöner Film. An der Stelle hat´s mich schon mal bös ausgehoben, aber auf den Rädern geblieben.


----------



## plattsnacker (15. November 2010)

Der Nightride der Sachsenwaldpioniere lädt zum Mitfahren ein.

Treffpunkt:
S-Bahn Reinbek ( Sophienstr. 7 ) , Start: heute, 20:00 Uhr

Näheres und Kontakt siehe LMB ( PLZ 21465 )

Gruss
Christian


----------



## hoedsch (15. November 2010)

Für morgen sind die Wetteraussichten gemischt, aber schlimmer als letztes Mal kann es ja kaum werden. 18:30 Uhr geht's los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (15. November 2010)

Ich versuch mal eine Stunde mitzuhalten


----------



## pixelquantec (15. November 2010)

Bei mir wird es zeitlich etwas knapp, aber ich versuche 18:30 da zu sein.


----------



## peterbe (15. November 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## Cyclon (16. November 2010)

ich auch


----------



## trmk3 (16. November 2010)

auch.


----------



## de_reu (16. November 2010)

trmk3 schrieb:


> auch.



ich auch!


----------



## Pueppchen (16. November 2010)

Hab's Rad auch im Auto. Muß nur mal schauen, wo ich die Krawatte knitterfrei unterbringe.


----------



## Pueppchen (16. November 2010)

Na geil! Ich hab euch als Lichtkegel im Wald verschwinden sehen und kurz drauf die Scheibenbremsen gehört. So ein Mist, sch... Verkehr.
Leider wußte ich nicht, ob ihr standardmäßig noch mal vorbei kommt oder oben bei den Bussen längsfahrt. Und Nummer von irgendwem hatte ich schon gar nicht. Bin dann neidvoll alleine mit dem SSP losgedüst. Mist, das nächste mal.


----------



## pixelquantec (16. November 2010)

Bei mir ließ sich leider Hobby und Job bei diesem super Spätherbstwetter wieder mal nicht zusammenbringen.


----------



## Cyclon (16. November 2010)

Das hat heute wieder richtig Spaß gemacht!
@hoedsch: danke fürs guiden, die matscharme Traildichte war rekordverdächtig.
Bei mir sind 30,5km, 690hm in 2:33h zusammengekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pueppchen (16. November 2010)

AHHHHH! Neid!
Aber warum sucht ihr matscharm? Bisschen Dreck hat noch nie geschadet! Sah übrigens spektakulär aus, wie ihr mit dem Lichtkegel entschwunden seid.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. November 2010)

Moin Leute,

3-4 Beiker aus Kiel wollen nächsten Sonntag die HaBe Trails unsicher machen ohne jegliche Ortskenntnisse.

Ist jemand zufällig am Start und könnte uns guiden? Sind startbereit zwischen 9 und 12.00..

CU
Sven

p.s.: Revanche gerne in Kiel und Umgebung.


----------



## Kono (17. November 2010)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Das hat heute wieder richtig Spaß gemacht!
> @hoedsch: danke fürs guiden, die matscharme Traildichte war rekordverdächtig.


Tagsüber wäre die Strecke von den Trails her schon glatt als "anspruchsvoll" durchgegangen, aber als Nightride... super stark! .


----------



## hoedsch (17. November 2010)

Am 7.12. um 20:15 Uhr treffen sich die DOD-Fahrer im Stoof Mudders Kroog http://www.stoof-mudders-kroog.de/ zum Jahresabschlussessen. In den vergangenen Jahren hat sich die Lokation bewährt, da wir auch dort im Radoutfit gut aufgenommen wurden und wir, dank gefliestem Boden, auch wenig verdrecken konnten.
Das Restaurant ist bekannt für gutbürgerliche norddeutsche Küche, z.B. Grünkohl.

Mein Plan ist, dass wir vorher 1,5h gemütlich durch den Wald cruisen, so dass wir nicht völlig verdreckt und vollgeschwitzt dort ankommen. Wir werden dort essen und das ein oder andere Bier vernichten. Der Rückweg führt dann vom Kiekeberg über die Stadtscheide direkt zur KH.

Falls das Wetter an dem Tag zu gruselig für eine Walddurchquerung ist, werden wir per Auto anreisen. Das Treffen findet aber auf jeden Fall statt.

Falls ihr dabei seid, dann tragt euch mit eurem Forumsnamen dort http://www.doodle.com/wem99qvpwqnda7ke in die Liste ein und setzt den Haken. Ich werde dann die Tischreservierung an die tatsächliche Anzahl anpassen. Falls euch was dazwischen kommt, tragt euch auch bitte wieder aus der Liste aus.


----------



## pixelquantec (17. November 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> 3-4 Beiker aus Kiel wollen nächsten Sonntag die HaBe Trails unsicher machen ohne jegliche Ortskenntnisse.
> 
> ...


 
Samstags ist immer gut besetzt: KLICK
Sonntags inzwischen auch.


----------



## jan-bux (23. November 2010)

Moin ,

ist heute wieder night ride?

Trotz Schnee und Regen!?

Gruß
Jan


----------



## peterbe (23. November 2010)

Logen! Wir wollen ja mal wieder wissen, wie sich kalte Füße anfühlen.


----------



## pixelquantec (23. November 2010)

....und außerdem muß ich mein neues Navi testen.


----------



## Kono (23. November 2010)

Bin immer noch erkältet.
Viel Spaß beim ersten Snowride der Saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (23. November 2010)

Bei dem Dreckwetter freue ich mich, dass ich heute in der Halle an einem Punktspiel teilnehmen darf.


----------



## John Rico (23. November 2010)

Ich mache mich auch auf den Weg.
Bis gleich


----------



## peterbe (23. November 2010)

Ja, so war es dann: Schneeregen, knapp an den null Grad, die ersten weißen Stellen in den Hbs:





Wir sind zu 8 gestartet, zwei haben sich schnell wieder ausgeklinkt, der Rest ist 2,5 Stunden durch die Kälte gefahren, immer bergan, damit es wärmer wurde, das Bergabfahren haben wir für bessere Zeiten aufgespart; also knapp 700 hm und 27 km und ich habe immer noch kalte Füße.


----------



## John Rico (23. November 2010)

War das ein Dreckswetter!
Ich bin über Forstautobahnen in einigen Schleifen zurück, damit sich die Anfahrt überhaupt gelohnt hat. Am Ende war es dann so kalt / nass, dass ich auf schnelleren Stücken Kopfschmerzen vom Fahrtwind bekam. Wir waren aber nicht die einzigen Bekloppten, die bei dem Wetter draußen Sport gemacht haben: Auf dem Fussballplatz Kuhtrift wurde fleißig gespielt und trainiert.

Aber etwas Gutes hatte die Tour: schlechter kann das Wetter nicht mehr werden! 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## WhiteGiant (23. November 2010)

""War das ein Dreckswetter!
Ich bin über Forstautobahnen in einigen Schleifen zurück, damit sich die Anfahrt überhaupt gelohnt hat. Am Ende war es dann so kalt / nass, dass ich auf schnelleren Stücken Kopfschmerzen vom Fahrtwind bekam. Wir waren aber nicht die einzigen Bekloppten, die bei dem Wetter draußen Sport gemacht haben: Auf dem Fussballplatz Kuhtrift wurde fleißig gespielt und trainiert.

Aber etwas Gutes hatte die Tour: schlechter kann das Wetter nicht mehr werden! 

Gruß
Sven""

Schlechter vielleicht nicht , aber noch kälter soll es schon werden.
Ansonsten nicht schlecht jungs 
Mfg
Arek


----------



## WhiteGiant (25. November 2010)

Fährt jemand Sonntags?.Hätte lust wieder mall eine schöne Runde durch die HB zu drehen.Vorausgesetzt das Wetter bleibt so!.

Mfg 
Arek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (26. November 2010)

Ich würde Sonntag zu einer frühen Runde starten, 11 Uhr Kh


----------



## WhiteGiant (28. November 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich würde Sonntag zu einer frühen Runde starten, 11 Uhr Kh




Ok bin heute dabei bis gleich

gruß
Arek


----------



## pixelquantec (29. November 2010)

So schnell geht das: Letzten Dienstag das mieseste Bikewetter im Winter und seit dem Wochenende bestes Winterbikewetter. Und morgen wird es auch wieder nett:


----------



## Kono (29. November 2010)

Na, dann ziehen wir uns mal warm an.
Mein Lampenakku hat leider nur noch Saft für ca. 2 1/2 Stunden. Neue Zellen sind zwar bestellt, aber eben noch nicht eingetroffen, geschweige eingebaut. Lange Rede kurze Frage: Hat jemand für die nächsten 14 Tage eine Ersatzlampe für mich?


----------



## pixelquantec (29. November 2010)

Ich kann dir meine zweite DX mit einem Akku mitbringen. Beim Ladegerät brauchst Du nur einen Adapter von US-Stecker auf D-Stecker.
So als Heimbringer quasi, denn ein DX-Akku hält auch nur rund 2,5-3h wenn er neu ist.


----------



## peterbe (29. November 2010)

Ich kann dir auch für'n paar Rage meine Piko leihen, quasi um der Familienkonferenz mal vorzuführen, was du dir untern Weihnachtsbaum wünscht.


----------



## Sanz (29. November 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auch für'n paar Rage meine Piko leihen, quasi um der Familienkonferenz mal vorzuführen, was du dir untern Weihnachtsbaum wünscht.



Ich werde meine morgen mal ausprobieren.
Bis morgen 
Andre


----------



## Kono (29. November 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Ich kann dir meine zweite DX mit einem Akku mitbringen. Beim Ladegerät brauchst Du nur einen Adapter von US-Stecker auf D-Stecker.
> So als Heimbringer quasi, denn ein DX-Akku hält auch nur rund 2,5-3h wenn er neu ist.


Super! Danke.



peterbe schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auch für'n paar Rage meine Piko leihen, quasi um der Familienkonferenz mal vorzuführen, was du dir untern Weihnachtsbaum wünscht.


----------



## Cyclon (29. November 2010)

wenn alles klappt bin ich morgen auch wieder dabei - auch mit Ergänzungslicht


----------



## de_reu (29. November 2010)

Cyclon schrieb:


> wenn alles klappt bin ich morgen auch wieder dabei - auch mit Ergänzungslicht



Bin auch dabei

CU de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (30. November 2010)

de_reu schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei
> 
> CU de


 

Ich komme auch 

Gruß 
Arek


----------



## Cyclon (30. November 2010)

Cyclon schrieb:


> wenn alles klappt bin ich morgen auch wieder dabei - auch mit Ergänzungslicht



verdammte Hacke!
Ausgerechnet heute heute bin ich doch nicht dabei ...


----------



## Kono (1. Dezember 2010)

Das war ganz schön kalt gestern. Gestartet bei -2°C und angekommen bei -5°C. Obwohl ich mich sehr gut an Touren bei noch knackigeren Temperaturen erinnern kann, fand ich das gestern trotzdem ziemlich frisch. Für die Statistiker: 38,5km/700hm
Danke fürs warten 
Gruß
Kono

P.S. Ja ich weiß, es ist nur Werbung, aber ich finde es irgendwie nett gemacht:
Roses Adventskalender


----------



## hoedsch (1. Dezember 2010)

Nach der schönen Runde gestern möchte ich nochmal auf die Veranstaltung am nächsten Dienstag hinweisen, zu der sich schon 10 Leute angemeldet haben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7761174&postcount=56
*Anmeldeschluss ist am 4.12.10*
Falls ihr nicht könnt, dann tragt euch auch bitte wieder aus der Liste aus.


----------



## jan-bux (6. Dezember 2010)

Moin zusammen!

Der 4.12.2010 ist knapp um !-).

Ich komme morgen direkt zum Restaurant um 20.15 Uhr

Gruß

Jan


----------



## peterbe (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin heut um 18.30 an der KH, um vor den Bratkartoffeln Platz zu schaffen, wo jetzt noch an den Hüften festgesetzte Schoko-Nikoläuse sind...


----------



## pixelquantec (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin auch 18:30 an der KH und lass mich überraschen ob es vor dem futtern Matsch, Schneematsch, Schnee oder Eis gibt.


----------



## Kono (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

mein Arbeitsweg war stellenweise ganz schön eisig heute morgen. Schon fast wieder gewohnte Verhältnisse: Gefrorener Schneematsch.
U.U. könnten Spikereifen heute Abend wieder von Vorteil sein .


----------



## hoedsch (7. Dezember 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> U.U. könnten Spikereifen heute Abend wieder von Vorteil sein .



Hab ich nicht. Heute wird's gemütlich. In 1,5h werden wir es schon irgendwie zum Kiekeberg schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (7. Dezember 2010)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht. Heute wird's gemütlich. In 1,5h werden wir es schon irgendwie zum Kiekeberg schaffen.


----------



## Gothic70 (7. Dezember 2010)

ich hab auch keine .
Leider hab ich auch noch Notdienst. Ich hoffe die lassen mich in ruhe bis 18.30
Matthias


----------



## WhiteGiant (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich komme direkt zum Restaurant um 20.15 Uhr

Gruß
Arek


----------



## hoedsch (8. Dezember 2010)

Das war ja eine perfekte Weihnachtsrunde gestern. Das Wetter hat uns nicht im Stich gelassen und alles schön mit einer Schneeschicht überzogen. Der Boden war stellenweise vereist aber meistens gut befahrbar.
Sehr erfreulich war auch, dass alle angemeldeten Personen gekommen sind und nur einer absagen musste. So konnten wir mit 13 Personen die Biervorräte des Restaurants dezimieren und uns am Grünkohl und Pannfisch erfreuen.
Am Ende des Tages standen dann immerhin noch 25km auf der Uhr.


----------



## Kono (8. Dezember 2010)

War eine super Runde und der Stoof Mudders Kroog hat sich wieder einmal als erstklassiger Veranstaltungsort bewiesen. Die Speisen lecker und reichlich, das Bier eine wahre Gaumenfreude und das alles bei moderaten Preisen.
Den IBC-Tischwimpel hat wohl leider keiner Fotografiert, oder?


----------



## hoedsch (8. Dezember 2010)

Der Wimpel wurde vor 4 Jahren bereits abgelichtet:
http://picasaweb.google.com/SirG2000/SFDWF?authkey=xHTnleif944#5005532254118349490


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (8. Dezember 2010)

Ja, aber gestern war der müde Herr aus dem Hintergrund nicht dabei! War ne schöne kalte Runde mit feinstem Grip, und wer über mangelnden Grip stöhnt: 

ich habe einen funkelnagelneuen Conti Rubberqueen 26', 2,4er Breite für einen guten Preis abzugeben. Der ging bei mir nicht schlauchlos, deswegen muss er wieder aus dem Keller. Super derbes Profil, ich denke, vergleichbar mit dem Fat Albert, aber leichter laufend. Genau das richtige für den Harbuger Berge-Winter!


----------



## pixelquantec (8. Dezember 2010)

War ne sehr schöne Weihnachtsrunde mit Einkehr bis auf die letzten 15 min: Immer wenn man warm, trocken und satt ist muß man in die Kälte raus und am Fahrtwind bei -5°C schnuppern.

Hier noch die beeindruckenden Zahlen, ermittelt vom neuen Edge:
11.690,40 km
01:57:03 h
535 Hm
AVG: 6.636,0 km/h

Für ne kurze Runde mit Einkehr ganz stattlich.

...Das Ding hatte kurz nach dem Start an der KH einen Bug und hat einen Wegpunkt im südlichen Atlantischen Ozean gesetzt und danach ganz normal seinen Job gemacht....Da stecken bestimmt die Terroristen dahinter. Statt Strommasten anzusägen, vertauschen die einfach die Satteliten.


----------



## hoedsch (9. Dezember 2010)

Heute waren die Bedingungen im Wald einfach traumhaft. Schöner weicher Schnee und noch viel mehr Grip als am Dienstag. Perfekt für einen Nightride durch die Haake.
Nutzt den morgigen Tag noch für einen Snowride, bevor am Samstag wieder die Matschepampe kommt.


----------



## peterbe (10. Dezember 2010)

Habe heute Abend auch die Hbs gekreuzt, wunderbare trails, erst der Stufenwaldweg war finster, zwei eisglatte Fahrspuren und dazwischen 15cm Schnee. So lang war der Weg noch nie.


----------



## pixelquantec (14. Dezember 2010)

Heute bei besten Bedingingen Schneereiten?


----------



## hoedsch (14. Dezember 2010)

Habe noch einen Termin länger als 17:30 Uhr. Daher werde ich es nicht schaffen. Werde im Norden rumgurken.


----------



## Gothic70 (14. Dezember 2010)

bin dabei
Matthias


----------



## g_mtb (14. Dezember 2010)

ich auch


----------



## pixelquantec (14. Dezember 2010)

Könnte mich schwarz ärgern. Bei dem Spitzenwetter kommt mir der Job wieder einmal dazwischen.


----------



## peterbe (15. Dezember 2010)

Da war gestern eine epische Wintertour: bei -4 - -7° hatten wir auf 5cm feinstem Pulverschnee allerbesten Grip und sind zu 6 über den Tierparktrail und die kleine Wurzelabfahrt in das Biest gefahren, dass hammerhart zerfurcht und zerrüttet war, aber als Uphill unglaublich zu klettern war: dann den Pferdeweg runter und hoch zur Schulenburgs Eiche, mit kleinen Umwegen und nur noch zu viert (Kälte-, und Erschöpfungsbedingt) auf den Karlsteintrail, der mit überfrorenen Pfützen manch Überraschung bot, Felix durch Eisbruch ein vermatschtes und dann vereistes Schaltwerk, mir einen Total-Luftverlust auf der Tubless-Felge, was zu einer längeren eisigen Pannenpause mit angefrorener Latexmilch (ekelhaft) führte. Aber dann ging es weiter um den Karlstein auf inzwischen glatteren und schwereren Böden über den X-Weg zurück (der kostete Gerald noch eine blaue Hüfte und eine zerstörte Lampenhalterung). Nach drei Stunden waren wir dann glücklich, aber derbe durchgefrohren an der KH zurück. Resümee: Hammertour (eine der besten Schneetouren der letzten Jahre) mit 33 km und 700hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (15. Dezember 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> ... feinstem Pulverschnee allerbesten Grip...


Für Insider und die andere blaue Hüfte: "Wurzeltrail? Ich weiss nicht... Ne, las mal. Man kann die rutschigen Stellen unterm Schnee überhaupt nicht erkennen."


----------



## peterbe (15. Dezember 2010)

Das war aber nicht das Eis, das war Voodoo!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (15. Dezember 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Das war aber nicht das Eis, das war Voodoo!



Moin Jungs,

Ihr fehlt mir!!! Nicht einmal zum Adventsessen habe ich es schaffen können... 

ja, jaaaaa mich gibt es auch noch, total überarbeitet und immer noch nicht 100%-ig das Ebstein-Barr-Virus los aber ich lebe noch... 

Wenn ich das aber so lese, würde ich am WE, wenn ich es denn mal schaffen sollte, wohl eine lockere Tour mit Spikes machen oder? Zumal wir morgen mal kurzzeitig +1° haben werden, den Rest der Woche aber strengen Frost...
Dann hätte ich auch nicht das Problem, dass mir die Latexmilch gefriert 

LG Svenni und allen, die ich nicht mehr sehe dieses Jahr schöne Feiertage


----------



## hoedsch (16. Dezember 2010)

Der heutige Donnerstag wurde wieder für einen Nightride der Extraklasse genutzt. Die 20-30cm kamen gerade recht für eine Tour mit den Albert Brüdern durch die Haake.
Los ging es in Meyers Park von dort hinauf zur Kuhtrift. Diese Steigung war von der Länge und Komplexität durchaus mit der Erstbesteigung des Nanga Parbat 1953 zu vergleichen. Weiter ging es kreuz und quer über Kaiserstuhl, Reiherberg und einigen Trails durch den Tiefschnee. Herrlich! Am Ende des Tages waren fast 14km absolviert.

Fazit: 
- Herrliche Schneetour auf ungespurten Trails
- Wozu braucht man einen drehbaren Lenker? Der stört nur.
- Bremsen? Völlig überbewertet, da nicht notwenig und eh ohne Funktion.
- Warum sind Skifahrer unbeleuchtet? Die einzige Person im Wald hätte ich fast umgekarrt.


----------



## Kono (18. Dezember 2010)

Die Wetterlage soll ja die nächsten Tage recht stabil bleiben. Sprich es bleibt kalt und es soll weiter schneien. Ich will ja nicht zu pessimistisch wirken, aber ich glaube kaum das man nächsten Dienstag halbwegs ernsthaft in den HaBes eine Runde auf dem MTB fahren kann.
Daher mal ein Vorschlag für kommenden Dienstag:



Treffen 18:30 KH
Schlitten oder ähnliches Rodelgerät mitbringen
Optional: Warmgetränke jeglicher Art (Kakao, Kaffee, Glühwein... etc.)
Optional: Mundgerechte Speisen (Kekse, Stollen, Schokoweihnachtsmänner... etc.)
Bikelampen zum Ausleuchten der Rodelstrecke (Reiherberg)
Optional: Stirn- bzw. Helmlampen zum Ausleuchten der Teile, die von der Streckenbeleuchtung nicht erfasst werden.
Spass!
 
Wie schaut es aus?
Gruß
Kono

P.S. Diese Aktion darf natürlich über die komplette Zeit als "Alternative Sportart" in den WP eingetragen werden.


----------



## WhiteGiant (18. Dezember 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Die Wetterlage soll ja die nächsten Tage recht stabil bleiben. Sprich es bleibt kalt und es soll weiter schneien. Ich will ja nicht zu pessimistisch wirken, aber ich glaube kaum das man nächsten Dienstag halbwegs ernsthaft in den HaBes eine Runde auf dem MTB fahren kann.
> Daher mal ein Vorschlag für kommenden Dienstag:
> 
> 
> ...






Das wäre doch mal was anderes, aber eine gute "Alternative Sportart".
Bin auf jeden fall mit Sohnemann und Sebastian dabei  

mfg 
Arek


----------



## hoedsch (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich wäre bei dem Spaß auch dabei.


----------



## WhiteGiant (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich war heute auch unterwegs ,eine kleine "tour" durch die sehr schön verschneiten Habe`s .Endergebnis mit Sebastian knappe 17km Spaß.

Gruß
Arek


----------



## de_reu (20. Dezember 2010)

Also Radeln fällt morgen aus, richtig?
Ginge das denn ohne Spikes überhaupt noch; war am WE nicht unterwegs...

Gruß De


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (21. Dezember 2010)

Hmmm... Irgendwie hatte ich mit mehr Begeisterung gerechnet.
Ist außer Clemens, Arik und Sebastian noch jemand fürs Nachtrodeln zu begeistern?
Gruß
Arne


----------



## WhiteGiant (21. Dezember 2010)

Hmmm, kann schon jemand sagen, was heute auf dem Programm steht ?

Mfg Arek


----------



## flansch09 (21. Dezember 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Ist außer Clemens, Arik und Sebastian noch jemand fürs Nachtrodeln zu begeistern?


Jup, ich! 
Bis später auf dem Schlitten...


----------



## Kono (21. Dezember 2010)

Prima, also rodeln wir heute .
BTW, das Thermometer zeigt jetzt knackige -7°C an... Ist also sowieso viel zu kalt zum biken .

Zieht euch warm an und bringt ein paar Becher oder Tassen mit!!!


----------



## Kono (21. Dezember 2010)

Kurze Zusammenfassung des Abends: Nachtrodeln macht echt Spaß!
Mal schauen was uns der nächste Dienstag für Wetter bringt.
Wünsche noch ein frohes Fest und bis die Tage.
Kono


----------



## hoedsch (21. Dezember 2010)

Super Aktion heute, nur der Hintern schmerzt noch reichlich. Frohes Fest!

Erkennen kann man auf den Bildern zwar nur die dunkle Nacht und dunkle Gestalten, aber sie beweisen, dass wir im Wald waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (22. Dezember 2010)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Super Aktion heute, nur der Hintern schmerzt noch reichlich. Frohes Fest!
> 
> Erkennen kann man auf den Bildern zwar nur die dunkle Nacht und dunkle Gestalten, aber sie beweisen, dass wir im Wald waren.


Suuuuper Aktion Jungs!!!

ich hätte soooo gerne mit meinen Kindern mitgemacht aber in den letzten drei Wochen war es mir leider nicht möglich vor 20:00h Feierabend zu machen 

Euch und Euren Familien wünsch' ich ganz besinnliche und frohe Weihnachten und ich wünsche mir in 2011, gesundheitlich wieder so manche Dienstagsrunde mitmachen zu können.

GUTEN RUTSCH
Svenni


----------



## John Rico (22. Dezember 2010)

Auch ich wünsche allen ein paar schöne Weihnachtstage 
 und (falls wir uns vorher nicht mehr sehen) einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011! 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## SvenniLiteville (25. Dezember 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Auch ich wünsche allen ein paar schöne Weihnachtstage
> und (falls wir uns vorher nicht mehr sehen) einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011!
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



So Jungs auch von mir schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch (mit Spikes) ins neue Jahr!

Wie Ihr seht fährt auch der Weihnachtsmann 'ne Foxgabel...

LG Svenni


----------



## pixelquantec (27. Dezember 2010)

Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 

Die Schneelage macht wohl sinnvolles biken im "alten" Jahr unmöglich. Ich werde morgen nochmal mit LL-Ski ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Kono (28. Dezember 2010)

Puh, 7cm feinster Pulver-Neuschnee... Das wird anstrengend heute Abend


----------



## pixelquantec (28. Dezember 2010)

Wollt ihr es mit dem Rad versuchen??


----------



## peterbe (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe, ihr hattet ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, ich habe mich in die Berge verdrückt und nutze hier den Schnee Wesensgerecht.
Grüße und euch Spaß im Wald, Peter


----------



## hoedsch (28. Dezember 2010)

Klar gehts heute in den Wald. Das soll ja auch kein Vergnügen werden.


----------



## Kono (28. Dezember 2010)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Klar gehts heute in den Wald. Das soll ja auch kein Vergnügen werden.


Ach, dass wird schon was werden und wenn wir es "nur" bis zum Stoof Mudders Krog schaffen


----------



## trmk3 (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde super gerne fahren, nur die Anreise ist so weit.
 Lohnt sich das?
Was meint ihr, wie viele km könnte man schaffen (nicht tragen sondern fahren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (28. Dezember 2010)

trmk3 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das?


Ich war gestern Vormittag auf einer kleinen Runde unterwegs. Da wo der Schnee fest getreten / gefahren wurde, kann man gut fahren. Wenn die Spur zu schmal wird, wird es ungemütlich anstrengend und man rutsch schnell nach links oder rechts raus und landet im Schnee . Die kleinen Nebenwege und Trails sind daher heute wohl alle unpassierbar. Bleibt für Heute: Spur treffen auf Forstwegen . Hat auch seinen Reiz.


----------



## trmk3 (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin unterwegs!


----------



## hoedsch (29. Dezember 2010)

Gestern haben wir uns zu dritt auf einer Runde duch die Haake gemüht. Nach fast 2 Stunden hatten wir knapp 20km auf der Uhr. Das Terrain ist sehr schwer zu befahren, da man abseits eines festgetretenen Pfades sofort mit dem Rad einbricht. Aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.
Als Finale stand noch die Abfahrt über Reiherberg-Rodelpiste auf dem Programm. Die hat jetzt noch mehr Wellen als letzte Woche.


----------



## Kono (30. Dezember 2010)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Das Terrain ist sehr schwer zu befahren, da man abseits eines festgetretenen Pfades sofort mit dem Rad einbricht.


Für Biker der 0,1t Klasse, wie mich, war es doppelt anstrengend. Da wo diese Leichtgewichte noch auf dem "festen" Schnee fahren konnten, bin ich hoffnungslos eingesackt und stecken geblieben. Aber die Abfahrt über die Reiherberg Rodelpiste war genial und war die wohlverdiente Entschädigung für die Plackerei! (Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum letzte Woche Markus und Christoph da zwei mal runter gefahren sind )


----------



## hoedsch (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mich heute auch nochmal knapp 2 Stunden durch die Habes gekämpft. Ein bischen besser waren die Wege schon, aber immer noch reichlich Gerüttel. Mal schauen was das Tauwetter bringt.


----------



## de_reu (30. Dezember 2010)

wer hätte denn morgen Mittag Bock auf ne kleine Runde?

Gruß de


----------



## peterbe (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo, euch allen ein trailreiches Jahr und viele tolle Touren!
Wie sieht es eigentlich nach dem Tauwetter in den HBs aus? Lohnt sich morgen eine Neujahrstour? Treffpunkt 12 Uhr KH?


----------



## de_reu (1. Januar 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo, euch allen ein trailreiches Jahr und viele tolle Touren!
> Wie sieht es eigentlich nach dem Tauwetter in den HBs aus? Lohnt sich morgen eine Neujahrstour? Treffpunkt 12 Uhr KH?



Hm, von nördlich der Elbe betrachtet: ich glaube nicht... ?

oder hat jemand andere Erkenntnisse?

Cu de


----------



## pixelquantec (1. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte auch Lust auf ne Runde. Hier ist ja einiges weggetaut, allerdings soll es morgen etwas unter Null Grad werden. Da könnten die festgetrampelten Waldwege etwas glatt werden. Abseits der großen Wege sollte es dafür etwas besser gehen.

Vielleicht hat jemand von "vor Ort" heute schon mal die Trails getestet.

Ich bin 12 Uhr an der KH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (1. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mich jetzt für eine Tour im Hamburger Westen verabredet, da wir hier eher umdrehen können, wenn nichts geht. 12 Uhr Schweinske Bahrenfeld. (direkt an der Autobahnauffahrt.


----------



## de_reu (2. Januar 2011)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Lust auf ne Runde. Hier ist ja einiges weggetaut, allerdings soll es morgen etwas unter Null Grad werden. Da könnten die festgetrampelten Waldwege etwas glatt werden. Abseits der großen Wege sollte es dafür etwas besser gehen.
> 
> Vielleicht hat jemand von "vor Ort" heute schon mal die Trails getestet.
> 
> Ich bin 12 Uhr an der KH.



Peter und ich kommen um 12:30; schaffen es vorher nicht...

CU de


----------



## hoedsch (2. Januar 2011)

Mist, 12:30 Uhr hätte ich auch geschafft.
Egal, war heute am Nachmittag "fahren". Die grossen Wege sind ganz ordentlich zu befahren, Trails hingegen nicht. Die paar Trails, die ich getestet haben sind unfahrbar, d.h. mehr als 5 mal die Füsse auf der Erde. 
Spikes helfen auch heute nicht, denn es ist nicht glatt.


----------



## WhiteGiant (2. Januar 2011)

Habe heute mir mall eine kleine tour an der Elbe gegönnt (mall was anderes). Am ende standen knapp 32km auf dem Tacho,
und allem DOD-bikern wünsche ich noch ein

Frohes Neues Jahr 

Mfg

Arek


----------



## peterbe (2. Januar 2011)

Heute sind wir nach einigem Hin und her (im Westen wars zu glatt) um 12.30 zu dritt zur Neujahrstour gestartet, haben nach wenigen Kilometern Thorsten getroffen und mitgenommen und sind in fast zwei Stunden keine 20km weit gekommen, haben aber im westlichen Teil der HBs einige Wege gefunden, die schön zu fahren waren, bergab waren manche breite Waldwege anspruchsvoller als der Wurzeltrail im Regen...

Wie Clemens schon erwähnte sind zur Zeit die breitesten Reifen die besten, um Spur zu halten, Spikes (vor allem die Dackeltrennscheiben mit 2.1er Breite) neigen eher zum Eingraben als zum Vorankommen. Hoffen wir für Dienstag auf einige Grad unter Null und ein wenig neuen Schnee, dann werden wir gute Bedingungen haben...


----------



## pixelquantec (2. Januar 2011)

Da sich keiner gemeldet hatte bin ich ja schon eher gestartet und habe am Ende mit euch zusammen sensationelle 25km in 2,5h geschafft.
Ein großes Lob an alle Fußgänger: Ohne die Trampelpfade im Schnee, wäre biken derzeit unmöglich. Man darf nur nicht rechts oder links die Trampelspur verlassen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (4. Januar 2011)

Moin Jungs,

ich habe mir eine Erkältung eingefangen. Der tägliche Weg von und zur Arbeit ist für mich daher z.Zt. eine völlig ausreichende sportliche Betätigung. Das praktische daran ist, ich brauche keine Klingel mehr! Die Leute drehen sich auch so schon um und beäugen nervös die Gegend nach der vermeintlich heran nahenden Dampflokomotive ab... .
Am WE soll es ja wieder kuschelig warm werden, mal schauen ob dann die Bronchien wieder halbwegs frei sind.
Euch viel Spaß heute Abend!


----------



## peterbe (4. Januar 2011)

Wieso Dampflokomotive? Schnaufst du so laut? Oder ist es wegen deiner straigten Linienwahl: wie auf Schienen? Wie dem auch sei: dir gute Besserung.

Dann wollen wir mal heute Abend ohne dich die Tragfähigkeit des Schnees testen: 18.30 KH! (Ich denke, Spikes sind immer noch nicht nötig, eher Luftdruckabsenkung)


----------



## kosh_hh (4. Januar 2011)

da ich mir hier immer Schneezustandsberichte abhole mal ein Tip zurück:

waren gestern mittag unterwegs. Auf den breiten Wegen geht es sicherlich ohne Spikes (nur vereinzelt vereiste Stellen). Auf den Trails sieht es aber anders aus. Manche Wege sind streckenweise komplett vereist.

Wir waren froh, dass wir mit Spikes unterwegs waren.


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Januar 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> .....Dann wollen wir mal heute Abend ohne dich die Tragfähigkeit des Schnees testen: 18.30 KH! (Ich denke, Spikes sind immer noch nicht nötig, eher Luftdruckabsenkung)



Bin dabei. Da ich keine Spikes habe mit FatAlbert und wenig Luft.


----------



## trmk3 (4. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch mit wenig Luft dabei.


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Januar 2011)

War ne herrliche Runde heute. Bis auf ein oder zwei Stellen mit Eis beste Pistenverhältnisse bei etwas unter Null Grad. Erstaunlich gut fahrbar. Jedenfalls da, wo Fußvolk und Förster prepariert hatten. So macht der Winter Spass. Mit 6 Leuten (1xSpikes und 5xnormale MTB-Bereifung) an der KH angekommen und vor allem: sturzfrei.

Jetzt am besten kein Tauwetter oder zuviel Neuschnee........ok, wünschen darf man sich ja mal was.


----------



## peterbe (5. Januar 2011)

Dem kann man fast nichts hinzufügen: So machen Winternightrides Spaß.
Zur Traillage: Eisig war vor allem der Weg zur Schulenburgs Eiche hoch, ansonsten sind die Trails, solange Spaziergänger unterwegs waren, super griffig fahrbar, vor allem der hintere Teil des X-Weges Richtung Karle ist 1a. 

und noch das obligatorische Bild


----------



## Gothic70 (9. Januar 2011)

Moin an Alle,
ich wünsche euch ein frohes neues Jahr.Am Dienstag fahre ich auch wieder mit und da ich die letzten drei wochen nicht gefahren bin frage ich ob dir Spike Reifen noch angesagt sind oder nicht ?
Matthias


----------



## hoedsch (9. Januar 2011)

Der Wald ist insgesamt sehr kritisch, da kann man sich kaum zu Fuß auf den Beinen halten. Das trifft auf fast alle breiten Wege und auch auf viele kleine Wege zu. Und wo kein Eis ist, da ist Schlamm da der Boden z.T. noch gefroren ist und das Wasser nicht ablaufen kann. Ich habe das gerade zu Fuß in der Haake getestet. In der Heide soll es laut Sanz ja gehen, da war ich heute aber nicht.
Mal schauen wie es am Dienstag aussieht. Notfalls pausiere ich aus Sicherheitsgründen.


----------



## pixelquantec (9. Januar 2011)

Naja, bisher waren Spikes ja noch nicht nötig. Aber seit letzten Dienstag hat sich wettermäßig einiges getan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (9. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute ich war heute mit Sebastian,Martin und mit meinen Sohn Kevin  radeln , zur Zeit sehr schwer zu fahren da alles entweder vereist oder  sehr matschig ist.Hatte ein wenig Hoffnung das es auf den Waldautobahnen  besser  geht  aber da haben wir uns schwer geteuscht.Trotz Matsch und  Eis hatten wir 24km in 2,5 Stunden auf dem Tacho.

 Mfg
 Arek

 Live to Ride
 Ride to Live


----------



## Kono (9. Januar 2011)

Auf dem ersten Bild von Arek kann man die jetzige Situation im Wald gut erkennen: EIS. Für einen Nightride viel zu gefährlich.
Wie schauts, Pause oder ToH/SfdW im Stoof Mudders Kroog?


----------



## Sanz (9. Januar 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> In der Heide soll es laut Sanz ja gehen, da war ich heute aber nicht.



Definitiv, die Heide bringt schon Frühlingsgefühle ;-)

Andre


----------



## Sanz (9. Januar 2011)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Hatte ein wenig Hoffnung das es auf den Waldautobahnen  besser  geht  aber da haben wir uns schwer geteuscht.



So ist es, die breiten Wege im Wald gehen gar nicht. Die Forstfahrzeuge haben sehr glatte Flächen hinterlassen. Offene Flächen die sonnendurchflutet wurden sind Schnee- und Eisfrei.

Andre


----------



## Gothic70 (10. Januar 2011)

Oha ich lasse die spikes drauf und warte ab was morgen ist.
Matthias


----------



## peterbe (10. Januar 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Auf dem ersten Bild von Arek kann man die jetzige Situation im Wald gut erkennen: EIS. Für einen Nightride viel zu gefährlich.
> Wie schauts, Pause oder ToH/SfdW im Stoof Mudders Kroog?



Pause? Ich weiß nicht - aber mit Sikes durch Eis und Schlamm? auch nicht. Eher eine Runde ...Radwege... hat nicht jemand Lust morgen noch mal einen Trailbericht anzugeben, vielleicht bis Mittags, damit wir dann überlegen können, was geht?


----------



## pixelquantec (10. Januar 2011)

Bei mir wird es jobmäßig morgen nix. Werde wohl grad noch ne kurze Runde um den Block schaffen.


----------



## Kono (11. Januar 2011)

Apropos Radwege...
Ich bin gestern auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gestürzt. Allerdings nicht direkt auf dem Radweg, sondern beim Überqueren einer Querstraße. Asphalt ist unangenehm rau und hart. Jacke kaputt, Hose kaputt, Fahrer kaputt. Also wenn Ihr heute eine Runde um die HaBes macht, seid vorsichtig!
Ich bin aber für heute raus.


----------



## peterbe (11. Januar 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Apropos Radwege...
> Ich bin gestern auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gestürzt. Allerdings nicht direkt auf dem Radweg, sondern beim Überqueren einer Querstraße. Asphalt ist unangenehm rau und hart. Jacke kaputt, Hose kaputt, Fahrer kaputt. Also wenn Ihr heute eine Runde um die HaBes macht, seid vorsichtig!
> Ich bin aber für heute raus.



Arne, was machste für Sachen? Gute Besserung!
Da die HBs ja noch für unfahrbar erklärt werden, biete ich als DOD-Alternative heute eine Hamburg-West-Runde an: 18.30 Treffpunkt Schweinske-Bahrenfeld, direkt an der Autobahnabfahrt Bahrenfeld oder 500m von der S-Bahn Bahrenfeld die Pfitznerstraße runter.
Wenn es der Boden zulässt, fahren wir durch diverse Parks Richtung Blankenese/Wedel, wenn der Boden zu glatt ist, weichen wir auf breitere Wege die Elbe entlang Richtung Wedel aus, vieleicht dann durch den Klövensteen zurück nach Altona. Also eher Flach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g_mtb (11. Januar 2011)

Fährt jemand in den Harburger Bergen?


----------



## flansch09 (11. Januar 2011)

Ich bin um 18:30 Uhr mit Spikes an der KH.


----------



## hoedsch (11. Januar 2011)

Ich pausiere.


----------



## Gothic70 (11. Januar 2011)

Nun da ich auch noch die Spikes drauf habe werde ich auch zu den HaBes kommen,
Bahrenfeld ist auch ne nette Alternative aber ich schaffe es nicht die Reifen noch zu wechseln.
Ps: Lampen für den Straßenverkehr habe ich auch nicht.


----------



## g_mtb (11. Januar 2011)

bin auch dabei


----------



## g_mtb (11. Januar 2011)

... natürlich mit Spikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (11. Januar 2011)

Dann fahr ich alleine und der Treffpunkt fällt aus, euch viel Spaß in den HBs!


----------



## WhiteGiant (16. Januar 2011)

Hi , ich war heute mit Martin in den HB unterwegs,das Wetter war heute einfach genial um einige kilometer zu  machen . Die jenigen die heute zu hause geblieben sind haben echt was verpasst.Eine sehr geile Tour vorbei an Paul Roth-Stein,Heide und am ende Abfahrt und Aufstieg auf unseren Rodelberg. Am ende standen 37km,625Hm in lockeren 2,5 Stunden.


----------



## Kono (18. Januar 2011)

Sollte es nicht doch noch unerwartet anfangen wie aus Eimer zu regnen, wollte ich heute Abend einen Nightride wagen. 18:30 KH.


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Januar 2011)

Bin dabei 
Matthias


----------



## hoedsch (18. Januar 2011)

Ich bin heute nicht dabei.


----------



## peterbe (18. Januar 2011)

Ich bin dabei. Wenn ich mich verspäten sollte, Ruf ich dich an, Arne!


----------



## peterbe (18. Januar 2011)

Heute sind wir bei feinen Bedingungen (5°, trockene Böden) zu 7 gestartet, haben so manche Rampe erklettert und sind nach über 2 1/2 h, 33km, 700hm zu Viert zurück an der KH gewesen.


----------



## Kono (19. Januar 2011)

Ja, das war wirklich eine gelungene Runde gestern. Aber meine Beine sind völlig platt und ich bin quasi gleich nach der Dusche ins Bett gefallen.
Bleibt noch kurz anzumerken, das der Knochenbrecher-Trail z.Zt. nicht befahrbar ist. Da hat der Harvester wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (19. Januar 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Ja, das war wirklich eine gelungene Runde gestern. Aber meine Beine sind völlig platt und ich bin quasi gleich nach der Dusche ins Bett gefallen.
> Bleibt noch kurz anzumerken, das der Knochenbrecher-Trail z.Zt. nicht befahrbar ist. Da hat der Harvester wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet.



Hallo Jungs,

das sind ja tolle Werte, die Ihr da auf die "Platte" bringt, allerdings weiss ich gar nicht, wie ich bei dem Leistungsniveau den Wiedereinstieg finden soll, um bei Euch wieder mitzufahren...

Hoffentlich bis bald mal wieder
Svenni


----------



## Kono (19. Januar 2011)

Entspann dich Svenni, wir haben Gestern einen wirklich brutalen 13,5er Schnitt in den Wald gebrannt. Also wenn ich da mit komme (räusper...), dann schaffst Du das auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (19. Januar 2011)

Knochenbrecher-Trail wo ist der den Arne ????

Mfg
Arek


----------



## Kono (19. Januar 2011)

Hasselbrack runter Richtung NNO (Moisburger Stein). Heißt so, weil Peter sich da bei einem Technisch verursachten Abflug mal die Rippe geprellt und bei einer anderen Tour Putcho seinen Sattel geschrottet hat. Aber eigentlich ist... 'tschuldigung, war der Trail ganz harmlos


----------



## Kono (22. Januar 2011)

Etwas Off Topic, aber hier mal was neues von Danny MacAskill:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw"]YouTube        - Danny MacAskill - "Way Back Home"[/nomedia]


Die Rampe aus Torfbriketts bei 5:27 ist mein heimlicher Favorit.


----------



## Kono (25. Januar 2011)

Nass, kalt und Nieselregen. Bäh! Ich bleibe heute zu Hause. Mein Respekt denen, die sich das Heute antun.


----------



## peterbe (25. Januar 2011)

Wer fährt denn heute? Ich überlege noch bis 17 Uhr und melde mich noch mal. Peter


----------



## hoedsch (25. Januar 2011)

Ich pausiere dann mal.


----------



## peterbe (25. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auf den Regenradar geschaut, sieht ganz gut aus, also, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich allein bin, ich bin um 18.30 an der KH


----------



## peterbe (25. Januar 2011)

So sind wir dann zu dritt heute durch feinen Nieselregen gefahren, haben uns langsam nassregnen lassen und hatten nach 22km und 540 hm genug. Der Wald war recht schlammig, ich hab mich in der Rinne zum Ehesdorfer Heuweg auf den Daumen gelegt (aua) aber trotz alledem hat es Spaß gemacht!


----------



## flansch09 (27. Januar 2011)

Heute 18:30Uhr treffen an der KH zum Nightride. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (27. Januar 2011)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Heute 18:30Uhr treffen an der KH zum Nightride. Wer ist dabei?



Ich wäre dabei, wenn's nicht ganz so sportlich zuginge

Gruß Svenni


----------



## flansch09 (27. Januar 2011)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei, wenn's nicht ganz so sportlich zuginge


Das kriegen wir hin. Bis später


----------



## Sanz (27. Januar 2011)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Heute 18:30Uhr treffen an der KH zum Nightride. Wer ist dabei?



Bin dabei! 

Andre


----------



## SvenniLiteville (28. Januar 2011)

Wir waren dann gestern mit Felix und André, zu dritt unterwegs bei etwa minus 1°, die Trails waren herrlich stumpf und trocken und es sich in 02:20h, 24km, 580hm geworden.

CU Svenni


----------



## de_reu (28. Januar 2011)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Heute 18:30Uhr treffen an der KH zum Nightride. Wer ist dabei?



Schade zu spät gelesen; Würde So. so gegen 14:30 -15:00 fahren wollen...?

Cu De


----------



## peterbe (29. Januar 2011)

Ok, um 14.30 an der Kh für eine kleine Runde (2h)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (30. Januar 2011)

Delf und ich haben heute eine kleine Nachmittagsrunde gedreht und wollten bei dem Frost mal wieder in den Eißendorfer Forst: Auch hier haben die Harvester ganze Arbeit geleistet und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nahe bei der Autobahn ist der Forst zur Zeit leider nicht fahrbar - Schade.


----------



## WhiteGiant (30. Januar 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Delf und ich haben heute eine kleine Nachmittagsrunde gedreht und wollten bei dem Frost mal wieder in den Eißendorfer Forst: Auch hier haben die Harvester ganze Arbeit geleistet und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nahe bei der Autobahn ist der Forst zur Zeit leider nicht fahrbar - Schade.




Das stimmt,es ist wirklich ergerlich weil der Wald teilweise sehr verwüstet aussieht  .Aber da muss man durch.
Ich war heute mit Sebastian auch Radeln und am ende der Tour hatten wir 38,3km  mit 580hm  in knapp 2,5 Stunden  . 

Mfg
Arek


----------



## pixelquantec (30. Januar 2011)

Hab heute auch nochmal Nachschlag geholt: 3h und 40km sind es geworden. 
Wenn man sieht, was zwischen Tempelberg und "Das Biest" noch an Holz im Wald liegt, dann kann man mal gespannt sein, wie die Wege nach dem Abtransport aussehen. Ein Teil ist ja schon zerstört und den Rest schaffen die auch noch.


----------



## Kono (30. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob dieses Jahr mehr Holz als in den Vorjahren aus dem Wald geholt wird. Aber das Ausmaß der Zerstörung, dass diese Maschinen hinterlassen, ist zumindest subjektiv empfunden dieses Jahr um ein vielfaches heftiger als jemals zuvor. Bei uns im Käseblatt stand auch, dass zumindest die offiziellen Wanderwege (die mit dem gelben Pfeil) nach den Baumfällarbeiten wieder "hergestellt" werden sollen.


----------



## pixelquantec (31. Januar 2011)

Das heißt im Frühjahr ist Trailpflege angesagt.


----------



## g_mtb (1. Februar 2011)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## SvenniLiteville (1. Februar 2011)

g_mtb schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand?



Jaaaa!


----------



## hoedsch (1. Februar 2011)

Ich schaffe es wohl nicht rechtzeitig.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (1. Februar 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es wohl nicht rechtzeitig.



sollen wir 'ne viertel Std später los???


----------



## hoedsch (1. Februar 2011)

Nee fahrt man los, bei mir handelt es sich eher um 1 Stunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g_mtb (1. Februar 2011)

super, bin auch dabei.


----------



## mtberHH (1. Februar 2011)

Das war eine wirklich feine Runde heute Abend. Nachdem wir zu Fünft gestartet waren, nach 20min. aufgrund von Technik- und Witterungsbedingten Ausfällen aber nur noch zu Dritt unterwegs waren, haben wir dann noch viele nette Trails unter die Stollen genommen.

Der Abschluss war allerdings ziemlich eisig. Wieder zurück in der Zivilisation, sprich auf den ersten Teerstraßen und Wegen, hat uns der Eisregen "kalt" erwischt. In Ehestorf ging gar nichts mehr, pures Eis auf Wegen und Straßen. Auch die Räder hatten mittlerweile einen netten Eispanzer. Am Ende waren´s dann knapp über 40km und 900 Hm. 

Bis bald

Markus


----------



## Kono (2. Februar 2011)

mtberHH schrieb:


> Der Abschluss war allerdings ziemlich eisig.


Stimmt, mich hat es auf dem Heimweg furchtbar zerpflückt . Erstmal pause.
ICH WILL FRÜHLING!


----------



## de_reu (2. Februar 2011)

Moin ,

wie sieht das aus morgen so gegen 18:30 an der KH?

Cu de


----------



## flansch09 (3. Februar 2011)

Moin,
ich bin um 18:30 an der KH.


----------



## de_reu (3. Februar 2011)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin um 18:30 an der KH.



Wir hachen heute mal die Frühschicht und fahren schon 17:30 los...

Cu de


----------



## peterbe (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo, nutzen wir das Wetter für einen tollen Nightride! 18.30 KH


----------



## Kono (8. Februar 2011)

Ich bin heute Nachmittag terminlich gebunden und werde es nicht bis 18:30 Uhr schaffen.
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## hoedsch (8. Februar 2011)

Ich bin noch guter Dinge, dass ich es heute rechtzeitig schaffen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (8. Februar 2011)

Ich bin bei so einem Wetter natürlich auch dabei
Matthias


----------



## Gothic70 (8. Februar 2011)

Ich bin bei so einem Wetter natürlich auch dabei
Matthias


----------



## WhiteGiant (12. Februar 2011)

Hi,ist jemand morgen in den Habes unterwegs weil die Wetterlage sieht nicht sooo gut aus.Zumindest in Harburg schneit es schon.
http://www.wetteronline.de/deutsch.htm

Mfg
Arek


----------



## SvenniLiteville (14. Februar 2011)

Hey Jungs,

weiß jemand wie die Trails aussehen, geht da morgen was??? Oder ist im Wald noch Schnee und Nässe?

CU Svenni


----------



## pixelquantec (14. Februar 2011)

Sonntag ging es im Neuschnee ganz gut.


----------



## helgeb (15. Februar 2011)

Zu den Wegen kann ich leider nichts sagen. Es herrscht allerdings grade etwas zwischen Niesel, Schnee und Regen vor. Das Thermometer sagt knapp 0°C an. Über Blätter und Zweige hat sich ein respektabler Eispanzer gebildet.
Meine Motivation hält sich bei diesen Bedingungen sehr in Grenzen. Wie sieht euer Plan aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (15. Februar 2011)

Ich mach heut den Warmduscher und schau mir Bikevideos an. Kann ich für 2h Video auch Punkte eintragen für alternative Sportarten? Wer kennt da die WP-Regeln?


----------



## SvenniLiteville (15. Februar 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich mach heut den Warmduscher und schau mir Bikevideos an. Kann ich für 2h Video auch Punkte eintragen für alternative Sportarten? Wer kennt da die WP-Regeln?



wir könnten alle zusammen bei mir Bikevideos, MTB-Podcasts, Bier und... 
Interesse?


----------



## Kono (15. Februar 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich mach heut den Warmduscher und schau mir Bikevideos an. Kann ich für 2h Video auch Punkte eintragen für alternative Sportarten? Wer kennt da die WP-Regeln?



2h Bikevideo = 3 Punkte... Mach ich auch heute


----------



## Kono (15. Februar 2011)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> wir könnten alle zusammen bei mir Bikevideos, MTB-Podcasts, Bier und...
> Interesse?


Eigentlich eine gute Idee, aber ich werde einen Teufel tun und heute nochmal das Haus verlassen . Die Heimfahrt eben hat mir gelangt, danke.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (15. Februar 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine gute Idee, aber ich werde einen Teufel tun und heute nochmal das Haus verlassen . Die Heimfahrt eben hat mir gelangt, danke.



...ja das kann ich wirklich gelten lassen, sieht böse aus da draußen...

Ich hätte aber drei Spinningbikes vorm TV aufgebaut und dann braucht man nur noch die gleichen Bewegungen machen, wie die Jungs im Video und schon hätte man glatt 30Pts für die WP-Wertung... 

Falls jemand kommen möchte, bitte Bescheid sagen, geh dann nochmal was einkaufen..

CU Svenni


----------



## peterbe (15. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube, heut kommt man nicht mehr von Altona nach Eilbek ... Trotzdem danke für die Einladung!


----------



## hoedsch (15. Februar 2011)

Also ich fahre in 15 Minuten los. Wenn noch jemand mitkommen möchte, dann bitte anrufen, da ich nicht bei der KH vorbeifahre.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (15. Februar 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich glaube, heut kommt man nicht mehr von Altona nach Eilbek ... Trotzdem danke für die Einladung!



Das könnte wirklich schwierig werden, bin grad vom Steuerberater aus Barmbek zurück, das hat schon gereicht!

Also ich werde die Einladung ein andermal wiederholen.
LG Svenni


----------



## hoedsch (15. Februar 2011)

Geilomat forte!
32km und 500Hm bester Nightride. Leider fand sich an der KH kein weiterer Mitfahrer.
Man hätte mir aber problemlos folgen können, denn bis zur Rückkehr war meine Spur im Schnee noch sehr gut zu sehen. Traumhafte Verhältnisse!


----------



## helgeb (16. Februar 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Geilomat forte!


Hätt' ich geahnt, dass der Eisregen sich zu fluffigstem Neuschnee entwickelt... nun bleibt mir nur der Neid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (19. Februar 2011)

morgen jemand am Start??

Cu de


----------



## WhiteGiant (20. Februar 2011)

de_reu schrieb:


> morgen jemand am Start??
> 
> Cu de



Hi, wann wolltest du losfahren?

Mfg 
Arek


----------



## de_reu (20. Februar 2011)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Hi, wann wolltest du losfahren?
> 
> Mfg
> Arek



13:00 oder 13:30? komme gerade aus USA..


----------



## g_mtb (20. Februar 2011)

um 13h30 wäre ich auch dabei. Gruß Gerhard


----------



## de_reu (20. Februar 2011)

g_mtb schrieb:


> um 13h30 wäre ich auch dabei. Gruß Gerhard



o.k. 13:30...


----------



## iRolls (21. Februar 2011)

de_reu schrieb:


> o.k. 13:30...



Hey, das war cool. Danke, dass Ihr mich mitgenommen habt!

Hier noch der link zur FB-Gruppe: http://www.facebook.com/iRolls/post...ment#!/home.php?sk=group_155974184440329&ap=1

Zum Wochenende soll's tauen, ich werde wieder fahren.


----------



## Gothic70 (21. Februar 2011)

Wie ist der Wald? Spikes oder nicht .


----------



## iRolls (21. Februar 2011)

Ich fand, es ging ohne Spikes, obwohl es zum Teil echt eisig war. Geht halt nur etwas langsamer in den Kurven


----------



## g_mtb (21. Februar 2011)

Ich bin gestern gefahren. Tagsüber geht es ohne Spikes. Teilweise ist es schon sehr glatt. Ich bin morgen nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (22. Februar 2011)

Bin für heute raus: Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## helgeb (22. Februar 2011)

Fährt heute jemand?
... Dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## hoedsch (22. Februar 2011)

Jop. Vielleicht schneit es ja auch noch.


----------



## hoedsch (22. Februar 2011)

Heute ging es zu zweit kurz und knackig durch den Wald. 26km und 550Hm haben wir auf vereisten Strecken absolviert. In der Heide wurden -9°C gemessen.


----------



## Tracer (22. Februar 2011)

hi clemens!
kann man sich ohne spikes im wald noch gut fortbewegen?
m.f.g
willy


----------



## hoedsch (22. Februar 2011)

Ja, das geht, wenn man ein bischen das Fahrgefühl trainieren möchte. Rutschig ist es schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRolls (24. Februar 2011)

Wollt nur Bescheid geben, dass ich mit ein paar anderen aus der Facebookgruppe am Sonntag an der Kärntner Hütte um 13 Uhr losfahren wollen.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_155974184440329&ap=1#!/event.php?eid=143275575736941


----------



## uklabike (26. Februar 2011)

bin in den vergangenen Jahren gelegentlich am Samstag um 11.00 Uhr ab KH mit euch gefahren. Steht der Termin noch? Würde heute gerne mal wieder...


----------



## helgeb (26. Februar 2011)

uklabike schrieb:


> Samstag um 11.00 Uhr ab KH (...) Steht der Termin noch?


Ja
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8054430#post8054430


----------



## peterbe (1. März 2011)

Wollen wir heute das letzte mal in diesem Jahr auf Schnee(-Resten) fahren, wie Clemens in anderen Threads postete? Ich bin dabei!


----------



## helgeb (1. März 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wollen wir heute(...)?


Ja!


----------



## Gothic70 (1. März 2011)

das hoffe ich doch 
ich will warm
Matthias


----------



## flansch09 (8. März 2011)

Wer ist heute abend bei gemäßigtem Tempo mit dabei? (18:30 an der KH)


----------



## Gothic70 (8. März 2011)

ich
Matthias


----------



## Tracer (8. März 2011)

hallo jungs!
war heute morgen unterwegs in dem habes und der schnee bzw. eis ist zum grosstem teil geschmolzen. versuch aber rosengarten zu vermeiden (karlstein und umgebung), denn es gibt immer wieder grosse fläche an eisplatten auf dem trails und die kommen immer wieder unerwartet. der halt ist gleich null. die trails der fischbecker heide sind alle frei!
ok, dann viel spass heute abend!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## g_mtb (8. März 2011)

Ich bin erst in zwei Wochen wieder dabei. Euch viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (8. März 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## peterbe (8. März 2011)

Tracer schrieb:


> hallo jungs!
> war heute morgen unterwegs in dem habes und der schnee bzw. eis ist zum grosstem teil geschmolzen. versuch aber rosengarten zu vermeiden (karlstein und umgebung), denn es gibt immer wieder grosse fläche an eisplatten auf dem trails und die kommen immer wieder unerwartet. der halt ist gleich null. die trails der fischbecker heide sind alle frei!
> ok, dann viel spass heute abend!
> m.f.g
> willy



Vielen Dank für die Tipps, Willy, doch wir haben uns heute gefragt, wieso du auch immer dieselbe Runde fahren musst, wo doch alle wissen, dass grade der X-Weg vom/zum Karlstein am längsten im Frühling Eis trägt und dass der Rosengarten meist zur beschaulichen Schlammbesprenkelung führt...

Wir sind heute zu dritt knapp 30km über feine trockene und griffige Trails gefahren, hatten allerdings in der Hasselbrak auch noch schneebedeckte Wege. Aber alles ohne Rutschen fahrbar. War in diesem Jahr der erste Nightride, an dem die ersten 20 min die Lampen ausblieben!


----------



## Tracer (8. März 2011)

hi peter!
ich wohne im rosengarten, in der nähe von karlstein und wenn ich im wald will muss ich dadurch


----------



## peterbe (8. März 2011)

Ich dachte, du bist auch ein Elbtunnel-Nutzer.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (9. März 2011)

Moin Jungs,
Ich hab Euch noch wegfahren sehen, als ich grad von der Runde kam, meine gestresste Seele hat gestern nach SONNE verlangt, bin daher um 16:00h losgefahren...
Es war herrrrlich!
CU Svenni


----------



## flansch09 (15. März 2011)

Moin,
ist heute jemand mit dabei (18:30 an der KH)?

Gruß Felix


----------



## Gothic70 (15. März 2011)

ich passe heute, bin ein wenig kränklich.
Matthias


----------



## Hanswurschtl (15. März 2011)

Hallo!
Habe gerade im "Hamburg Harburger Berge" Thread einen Vorschlag für morgen Mittag gemacht und dachte ich poste das auch hier:

Hat denn morgen zufällig einer von den fitteren Zeit für eine locker-zügige 2 Std. Runde?
Ich muss Mittags gg. 12 starten.
1200 - 1230  treffen an der KH wäre also möglich.

Falls einer das hier liest und Zeit hat bitte im anderen Thread antworten weil ich hier kaum reinschaue.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## WhiteGiant (21. März 2011)

Hi Leute morgen jemand am Start.Werde versuchen  auf  jedenfall zu kommen

Mfg 
Arek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (22. März 2011)

Fährt heute keiner???


----------



## flansch09 (22. März 2011)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Fährt heute keiner???


 
Doch doch, keine Sorge , bin um 18:30Uhr an der KH.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (22. März 2011)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Fährt heute keiner???



gebt mir mal Eure Handynummern, dann kann ich kurz Bescheid sagen, ob ich es bis 18:00h schaffe aus dem Büro zu kommen...

LG Svenni


----------



## trmk3 (22. März 2011)

Nach langer langer Zeit bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.

Gruß Arne


----------



## peterbe (22. März 2011)

So schönes Wetter und ich kann nicht...


----------



## WhiteGiant (23. März 2011)

War echt eine schöne Tour mit 8 Bikern , am ende standen bei mir 43,5km und 875hm.

Mfg
Arek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (27. März 2011)

*Heute habe ich mit Sebastian und Martin eine schöne Tour durch die Stadt gefahren.Gestartet in Harburg ging es richtung Kattwykbrücke ,Alten Elbtunnel,bei Michel 
vorbei,Rothenburgsort,Tiefstack,Moorfleet und dan richtung Hopte zur Elbfähre , auf der anderen seite der Elbe durch Fliegenberg ,Over ,Meckelfeld,Harburg und an der Bremmerstrasse nach Hause.Am Ende unserer schönen Tour hatten wir gute 81km auf dem Tacho und jede menge Spass.

Mfg

Arek
*


----------



## de_reu (29. März 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> So schönes Wetter und ich kann nicht...



So schönes Wetter und ich kann nicht...


----------



## Gothic70 (29. März 2011)

ich komme auf jeden Fall heute
Matthias


----------



## peterbe (29. März 2011)

Ich werde mich auch gleich auf den Weg machen.


----------



## hoedsch (29. März 2011)

Nach der Gesichtsbremse im Dreck ist das übliche Hämatom durch die Brille und eine dicke Nase nachgeblieben. Ich hoffe der Rest der Runde verlief dann ohne weitere Zwischenfälle.


----------



## peterbe (30. März 2011)

Na, hoffen wir mal, deine Kollegen halten dich nicht für einen Rummelboxer..., unsere Runde über staubige Trails ging noch bis zum Karle und war  dann schlussendlich ca. 32 km lang.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (30. März 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Na, hoffen wir mal, deine Kollegen halten dich nicht für einen Rummelboxer..., unsere Runde über staubige Trails ging noch bis zum Karle und war  dann schlussendlich ca. 32 km lang.



Clemens: Die Brille scheint aber extrem stabil zu sein, ich hatte keine nennenswerten Verbiegungen erkennen können, schön kühlen und besser Dich! 

Wann wollt Ihr eigentlich zum Deister aufbrechen?

CU Svenni


----------



## hoedsch (30. März 2011)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Clemens: Die Brille scheint aber extrem stabil zu sein, ich hatte keine nennenswerten Verbiegungen erkennen können, schön kühlen und besser Dich!
> 
> Wann wollt Ihr eigentlich zum Deister aufbrechen?
> 
> CU Svenni



Die Brille hält was aus, Titan eben. So schlimm sah das ganze nach Abwaschen des Drecks auch nicht aus. Schwellung ist fast weg, die Kratzer sind noch da.
Nächstes Mal den Berg halt wieder langsamer runter, damit die Fuhre nicht so schaukelt und unten in der Konpression den Abwurf vollzieht.


----------



## John Rico (31. März 2011)

Wo hat's dich denn so böse geschmissen?
Und gute Besserung, auch wenn es nicht so schlimm zu sein scheint.

Gruß
Sven
(Der an jedem Di/Sa mit schönem Wetter vom Schreibtisch aus neidisch an euch denkt)


----------



## hoedsch (31. März 2011)

Da ca. 53.452706, 9.88834


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Gun-D (1. April 2011)

Hallo,

habe von Knut gehört, Ihr fahrt in den Deister morgen?

Habt Ihr noch einen Platz frei im Auto?
Wann fahrt ihr denn los?

Gruß
Doris


----------



## John Rico (1. April 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Da ca. 53.452706, 9.88834



Immer diese kryptischen Antworten ...
Naja, trotzdem gute Besserung!


----------



## hoedsch (1. April 2011)

Einfach in Maps eingeben und schon siehst du die Stelle.


----------



## peterbe (1. April 2011)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe von Knut gehört, Ihr fahrt in den Deister morgen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Doris, ich hatte dir doch zwei Mails gesendet. Wir fahren um 9 Uhr an der KH los. Grüße, Peter


----------



## peterbe (5. April 2011)

Heute 18.30? Oder landen wir im Regen?


----------



## Gothic70 (5. April 2011)

fährt heute denn überhaupt jemand?


----------



## peterbe (5. April 2011)

Regenradar sieht gut aus, werde da sein, hoffentlich komm ich durch den Elbtunnel ...


----------



## hoedsch (5. April 2011)

Ja ich komme auch, wir müssen noch das fehlende Teil von der Gabel suchen.


----------



## peterbe (6. April 2011)

Die fehlenden Teile der Gabel haben wir nicht mehr gefunden (hat jemand ein Metallsuchgerät?), trotzdem war es eine tolle Runde bei bestem Boden, ohne Regen und bei lässigen 11 Grad, zu viert sind wir bis in die Dämmerung gefahren, zu zweit dann noch mit Licht weiter, so dass wir am Ende mal wieder 33km bei 700hm drauf hatten. Und zum Abschluss sind wir sogar noch als Lichterscheinungen in eine Filmproduktion gerutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (6. April 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Die fehlenden Teile der Gabel haben wir nicht mehr gefunden (hat jemand ein Metallsuchgerät?), trotzdem war es eine tolle Runde bei bestem Boden, ohne Regen und bei lässigen 11 Grad, zu viert sind wir bis in die Dämmerung gefahren, zu zweit dann noch mit Licht weiter, so dass wir am Ende mal wieder 33km bei 700hm drauf hatten. Und zum Abschluss sind wir sogar noch als Lichterscheinungen in eine Filmproduktion gerutscht.



wie spannend! Ich bin leider nicht rechtzeitig vom Schreibtisch weggekommen... 

Aber sag mal wer ist Emil Zakopek? Oder doch evtl. Zatopek, der Läufer?

CU Svenni


----------



## Kono (6. April 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> als Lichterscheinungen in eine Filmproduktion gerutscht.


Heinz Sielmann revival oder Lust und Laune im nächtlichen Wald?


----------



## peterbe (6. April 2011)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Aber sag mal wer ist Emil Zakopek? Oder doch evtl. Zatopek, der Läufer



Zatopek, die tschechische Lokomotive, rannte, als es noch gar keine MTBs gab... Nein, kennst du nicht den legendären Northshore-Heroen Emil Zakopek? So ein Forrest Gump aufm Rad...


----------



## peterbe (12. April 2011)

Heut Abend mal mit Schutzblechen... 18.30 KH


----------



## Kono (12. April 2011)

Hatte Gestern Lauftraining und meine Beine sind noch schwer wie Blei. Setze heute also nochmal aus. Nächsten Dienstag versuche ich für 'ne Stunde mal wieder mitzufahren.


----------



## peterbe (12. April 2011)

Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (12. April 2011)

Nach dem Traumtag gestern im Wald ist es eigentlich Frevel heute loszufahren. Aber nützt ja nix.


----------



## hoedsch (13. April 2011)

Knapp 2 Stunden sind wir fast trocken durch den Wald gefahren. Viel kam vom Himmel nicht runter und der Boden war völlig in Ordnung. Die Lampen konnten diesmal aus bleiben; ich hatte auch keine dabei.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (13. April 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Knapp 2 Stunden sind wir fast trocken durch den Wald gefahren. Viel kam vom Himmel nicht runter und der Boden war völlig in Ordnung. Die Lampen konnten diesmal aus bleiben; ich hatte auch keine dabei.



Es scheint die letzten Wochen südlich der Elbe deutlich weniger zu regnen als nördlich. Bin gestern wieder, wie letzten Di., im Regen nach Norderstedt zum Spinning und im (kräftigen) Regen wieder zurück...

Petrus scheint über der Hake und Ehestorf seine grooooßen Schirm zu spannen, ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt mal öfter wieder den Schreibtisch um 17:30h verlassen kann...

CU Svenni


----------



## peterbe (16. April 2011)

Sonntag, 12.30 KH, mal wieder eine traillastige Sonntagsrunde!


----------



## WhiteGiant (19. April 2011)

Heute 18.30 KH wer ist dabei,ich komme auf jeden fall .

Mfg 
Arek

_live to ride_
_ride to live_


----------



## Kono (19. April 2011)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Heute 18.30 KH wer ist dabei


Ich.


----------



## peterbe (19. April 2011)

Ich auch


----------



## LowRider4711 (19. April 2011)

heute könnte ich auch mal wieder. Ist noch Beleuchtung von Nöten?


----------



## Basti74 (19. April 2011)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Heute 18.30 KH wer ist dabei,ich komme auf jeden fall .



Ich auch.
(Übrigens: Mein erster Beitrag seit der Anmeldung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Kono (19. April 2011)

Wenn ich bis 20:25 Uhr (Sonnenuntergang) mithalten kann, schalte ich das Licht an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (19. April 2011)

Heute haben wir bei allerbestem Frühlingswetter 39km mit 950 hm in die staubigen Trails gedrückt, konnten zu neunt 2 Stunden ohne Licht fahren und haben dann noch zu sechst den Nightride zu Ende gefahren. Wunderbar!


----------



## LowRider4711 (20. April 2011)

Das war anstrengend, aber viele tolle und teils mir neue Trails haben mich entschädigt


----------



## Kono (20. April 2011)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Das war anstrengend...


... und staubig, man fühlte sich ja fast wie bei der Rallye Paris-Dakar.
Den steilen Trail am Hasselbrack kannte ich auch noch nicht. Den muss ich mir bei Tageslicht nochmal genauer ansehen.
Ansonsten war das mal wieder eine bärenstarke Runde. Danke fürs warten.


----------



## Basti74 (20. April 2011)

Ich schliesse mich den beiden Vorrednern an.
Es war eine nette und staubige Runde............


----------



## WhiteGiant (20. April 2011)

Basti74 schrieb:


> Ich schliesse mich den beiden Vorrednern an.
> Es war eine nette und staubige Runde............


 

War echt klasse , macht immer wieder Spaß

Mfg 

Arek


----------



## Sven7181 (20. April 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heute haben wir bei allerbestem Frühlingswetter 39km mit 950 hm in die staubigen Trails gedrückt, konnten zu neunt 2 Stunden ohne Licht fahren und haben dann noch zu sechst den Nightride zu Ende gefahren. Wunderbar!



so eine Monotomie


----------



## hoedsch (20. April 2011)

Falsch, denn ich stehe als Einziger richtig rum.


----------



## peterbe (20. April 2011)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> so eine Monotomie



Bitte der Herr: Monoto*n*ie, aber mein Motto dazu: Ich habe viele Lieblingsfarben, solange sie schwarz sind.


----------



## Kono (20. April 2011)

Nachts sind alle Biker grau/schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti74 (20. April 2011)

Fairerweise muss man aber sagen, dass der Fotograf 
ein weisses Shirt  anhatte


----------



## de_reu (21. April 2011)

Basti74 schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man aber sagen, dass der Fotograf
> ein weisses Shirt  anhatte



Ne, eigentlich nicht... Der mit dem hellen Shirt ging bevor es dunkel wurde...


----------



## de_reu (24. April 2011)

Heute jemand Lust auf ne trailige Runde?
So gegen 12:00, oder so?
Cu De


----------



## Kono (24. April 2011)

Lust schon, aber leider keine Zeit .


----------



## jan-bux (26. April 2011)

Hallo,

wer fährt heute ? 

Treffen an der KH wie immer!?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## peterbe (26. April 2011)

Ich bin da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (26. April 2011)

jan-bux schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer fährt heute ?
> 
> ...


 

Ich komme auch (wäre eine Sünde bei dem Wetter zu Hause zu bleiben) hehe

Mfg 
Arek

live to ride
ride to live


----------



## Kono (26. April 2011)

Nächste Woche wieder. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## LowRider4711 (26. April 2011)

melde mich zum Staub schlucken


----------



## Gothic70 (26. April 2011)

Ich komme. Auch mit. MATTHIAS


----------



## Basti74 (26. April 2011)

Ich bin auch da........


----------



## flansch09 (26. April 2011)

Das war mal wieder eine klasse Runde mit netten Bikern und sehr schöner Streckenwahl! Am Ende zeigte der Tacho 40km bei 1000Hm an.


----------



## de_reu (27. April 2011)

jemand Do. Lust ne Runde zu fahren?

CU De


----------



## Sven7181 (29. April 2011)

Jemand Sonntag gegen 11Uhr Lust auf ne trailige Mairunde?


----------



## Kono (3. Mai 2011)

Wirklich warm will das Heute nicht mehr werden. Sind wohl Arm- und Beinlinge angesagt heute um 18:30 Uhr an der KH.


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (3. Mai 2011)

Moin,
werde mich heute seit langer Abwesenheit auch mal wieder mit anschliessen. Mal sehen, ob ich konditionsmäßig noch mithalten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (3. Mai 2011)

Keine Sorge, der Dicke fährt Dir bestimmt nicht weg .


----------



## peterbe (3. Mai 2011)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## LowRider4711 (3. Mai 2011)

kann nicht. Kapselriss am kleinen Finger (autsch)


----------



## WhiteGiant (3. Mai 2011)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> kann nicht. Kapselriss am kleinen Finger (autsch)



Ich kann leider auch nicht ,durch einen Unfall 7 Stiche am Kopf bei Chirurgen(grosses Autsch).aber euch viel Spass.

Mfg
Arek


----------



## Gothic70 (3. Mai 2011)

Bin auch dabei solange es hell ist.
Matthias


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (3. Mai 2011)

Viel Spaß euch heute, ich versuche nächste Woche wieder mit einzusteigen!


----------



## Kono (4. Mai 2011)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> ...Unfall 7 Stiche... (grosses Autsch)...


Unfall? Aber doch hoffentlich nicht mit dem Fahrrad? Was ist passiert? Du machst sachen. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Kono (4. Mai 2011)

33km und etwas über 700hm sind Gestern noch rum gekommen. Feine Runde, die die erleuchtete Gruppe über den knochen trockenen Karlstein-Speed-Trail, Holzfäller Trail und Stadtweg-Rinne beendet hat. Zu Hause angekommen zeigte mein Tacho 8°C an, gefühlt waren das aber weniger . Zusammengefasst: Etwas kühl, staubig aber schön.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (4. Mai 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> 33km und etwas über 700hm sind Gestern noch rum gekommen. Feine Runde, die die erleuchtete Gruppe über den knochen trockenen Karlstein-Speed-Trail, Holzfäller Trail und Stadtweg-Rinne beendet hat. Zu Hause angekommen zeigte mein Tacho 8°C an, gefühlt waren das aber weniger . Zusammengefasst: Etwas kühl, staubig aber schön.



Ja staubig aber schööööön...
Meine Lunge fühlte sich heute Morgen aber auch etwas "verstaubt" an (röchel...)

CU Svenni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (4. Mai 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Unfall? Aber doch hoffentlich nicht mit dem Fahrrad? Was ist passiert? Du machst sachen. Gute Besserung.


 

Nee nicht mit nen Rad , habe in eile die obere Rahmenkante vo einer Tür getroffen.Aber jetzt ist alles Ok(bin leider ein wenig zu Groß)

Mfg
Arek


----------



## Kono (10. Mai 2011)

Hui, die Deisterrunde vom Samstag war Gestern (auf dem Weg zur und von der Arbeit) noch gut spürbar . Die Beine waren verdammt schwer und wollten noch nicht wieder Radfahren.
Mal schauen was geht. Sonnenuntergang ist um kurz nach Neun, also lasse ich das Licht Heute mal zu Hause. Auf eine entspannte Runde: 18:30 Uhr KH!


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (10. Mai 2011)

Bin heute mit dabei! Bis später
Frank


----------



## Gothic70 (10. Mai 2011)

Ich komme auch 
Matthias


----------



## peterbe (10. Mai 2011)

Ich bin dabei, fahre um 17.40 an der Fähre Övelgönne mit dem Rad los.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (10. Mai 2011)

Moin Jungs,
heute mal wieder OHNE mich  

Falls es am Sonntag trocken sein sollte, hat jemand Lust auf Braunlage oder Deister???

CU Svenni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trmk3 (10. Mai 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## hoedsch (11. Mai 2011)

Schöne Runde gestern und heute endlich mal der Regen zur Staubbekämpfung.


----------



## peterbe (11. Mai 2011)

Der Regen hier ist wohl eher ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Sand, so wie das geborgte Wasser gestern (Danke noch mal) in meinem dehydrierten Körper, zu den 34 km DOD kam dann die Rückfahrt zur Fähre, wo ich alles geben musste, um die 21.45er noch zu bekommen. Hat geklappt, aber spätestens da waren die Akkus alle.
Heut werden erst mal neue Flaschen und stabile Halter gekauft...


----------



## gnss (11. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe deine verlorenen Flaschen sind undicht und tragen zur Bewässrung der Habes bei, der Staub war stellenweise wirklich übel.


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (11. Mai 2011)

Ich komme mir heute vor, als hätte ich gestern in Bottrop in der Zeche "unter Tage ne Abendschicht gemacht". 
Bin ständig, staubig am Husten :kotz: 
und die Augen brennen. Kommt auch lustiges Zeug aus der Nase.

War ne super Fahrt gestern, auch wenn mir zum Ende hin, die Kräfte etwas ausgegangen sind. Ich versuche nächsten Dienstag auch wieder da zu sein.
Christoph


----------



## Kono (11. Mai 2011)

Normalerweise würdigen mich meine "Frauen" zuhause keines Blickes, wenn ich von der Dienstagsrunde nach Hause komme. Gestern durfte ich aber zur allgemeinen Belustigung beitragen . War schon böse staubig.


----------



## John Rico (11. Mai 2011)

Ich beneide euch jedes Mal, wenn ich von euren Touren lese, während ich hier ins Buch gucke. 
Aber bald hat das Elend ein Ende ...

Habt ihr eigentlich davon was gesehen bzw wisst, wo das ist?
Hamburg (dpa/lno) - Ein Brand in einem Wald- und Moorgebiet in Hamburger Stadtteil Neugraben-Fischbek hat in der Nacht zum Sonntag für einen Großeinsatz der Feuerwehr gesorgt. Das Feuer breitete sich direkt an der Landesgrenze zu Niedersachsen über eine Fläche von rund 120 000 Quadratmetern aus, sagte ein Sprecher der Hamburger Feuerwehr. Kurz nach Mitternacht hatten Passanten die Flammen entdeckt und die Feuerwehr alarmiert. Rund 150 Einsatzkräfte waren bis zum Sonntagmittag noch mit den Löscharbeiten beschäftigt. Verletzt wurde niemand. Die Brandursache war zunächst völlig unklar.(
Quelle: Bild.de)


----------



## peterbe (11. Mai 2011)

John Rico schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich davon was gesehen bzw wisst, wo das ist?
> Hamburg (dpa/lno) - Ein Brand in einem Wald- und Moorgebiet in Hamburger Stadtteil Neugraben-Fischbek hat in der Nacht zum Sonntag für einen Großeinsatz der Feuerwehr gesorgt.(
> Quelle: Bild.de)



Hallo Sven,
wieso hat das bald ein Ende? Fertig mit Uni? Toll, dann schnell trainiert und wieder mit auf die Trails!

Bild lügt! natürlich, aber das Moorgebiet ist das zwischen Fischbek und Röbke, wie gestern erwähnt wurde. Trailfreies Gebiet...


----------



## trmk3 (11. Mai 2011)

Auf Wunsch hier die gpx-Datei


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich habe die Strecke auch mal aufgezeichnet. 
Mit dem App Everytrail

Kann man ganz gut über diesen Link anschauen:

http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=1085649&share=1

Gruß Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (12. Mai 2011)

KingKongKuehnle schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe die Strecke auch mal aufgezeichnet.
> Mit dem App Everytrail
> 
> Kann man ganz gut über diesen Link anschauen:
> ...



Echt super dieses App!


----------



## John Rico (12. Mai 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> wieso hat das bald ein Ende? Fertig mit Uni? Toll, dann schnell trainiert und wieder mit auf die Trails!
> 
> Bild lügt! natürlich, aber das Moorgebiet ist das zwischen Fischbek und Röbke, wie gestern erwähnt wurde. Trailfreies Gebiet...



Fertig noch nicht ganz, aber die finalen Prüfungen sind zumindest durch. Ob ich dann wieder die Zeit finde, bei euch mitzufahren, ist trotzdem fraglich. 

Auch wenn so ein Brand nie gut ist, hatten wir ja dann zumindest das Glück, dass die Trails nicht noch mehr gelitten haben, als eh schon durch die extrem ausgeuferten Waldarbeiten.

BTW: Hat irgendwer von euch zufällig einen Mavic Speedcity LRS oder einen anderen 28" Disc-LRS? (Weiteres gerne per PN)


----------



## g_mtb (12. Mai 2011)

trmk3 schrieb:


> Auf Wunsch hier die gpx-Datei



Danke!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (12. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand morgen Vormittag (Freitag) gg. 11 Uhr Bock zu fahren?
Ich kann das Wochenende ansonsten gar nicht. 
Sven


----------



## Hanswurschtl (13. Mai 2011)

Ah ja! Das war'ne nette Runde.
31er Schnitt 2000 HM 62 KM (hatte wenig Zeit) Max Puls 120..
ja ja...
Mir fiel übrigens zwischendurch, als ich gerade einhändig den Paul-Roth-Stein-Anstieg hochfuhr (trinken soll man ja auch mal), ein, dass mein Kumpel Marc heute die Eröffnung seines eigenen Ladens feiert:

http://www.thebiglebikeski.com/

Ich werde so zwischen 19 - 20 Uhr dort vorbeischauen. Vielleicht sieht man sich da.

Ich werde das auch mal Sicherheitshalber im "Samstagsforum" veröffentlichen.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## peterbe (17. Mai 2011)

Sehen wir uns heute für eine feuchte Runde? Wenn der Dauerregen bis 17 Uhr aufhört, werde ich um 18.30 da sein.


----------



## flansch09 (17. Mai 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wenn der Dauerregen bis 17 Uhr aufhört, werde ich um 18.30 da sein.


Dito


----------



## SvenniLiteville (17. Mai 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Sehen wir uns heute für eine feuchte Runde? Wenn der Dauerregen bis 17 Uhr aufhört, werde ich um 18.30 da sein.



Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen die DoD-Runde morgen zu fahren, dann gibt's beste Vorraussetzungen von oben UND unten 

Jemand Interesse?

CU Svenni


----------



## Kono (17. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem Regen von oben wird wohl gleich aufhören .
Werde um 18:30 Uhr (mit Schmutzfängern am Bike) an der KH sein. Aber sehr viel dreckiger als letzten Dienstag wirds auch nicht werden. Licht bleibt Heute wieder zuhause.



SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse?
> CU Svenni


Hi Svenni,
ich kann morgen Abend auch. Für eine gemütliche Runde bin ich ja immer zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingKongKuehnle (17. Mai 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Das mit dem Regen von oben wird wohl gleich aufhören .
> Werde um 18:30 Uhr (mit Schmutzfängern am Bike) an der KH sein. Aber sehr viel dreckiger als letzten Dienstag wirds auch nicht werden. Licht bleibt Heute wieder zuhause.
> 
> 
> ...


ich kann mir morgen Abend auch vorstellen, bei entsprechendem Wetter! Auch um 18:30?


----------



## SvenniLiteville (17. Mai 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Hi Svenni,
> ich kann morgen Abend auch. Für eine gemütliche Runde bin ich ja immer zu haben.



Hi Arne,

mein Schreibtisch befiehlt mir Mittwoch Abend (hab also gar keine Wahl mir heute über das Wetter Gedanken zu machen) 19:00h KH 

Euch trotzdem eine trockene Runde.

LG Svenni


----------



## Gothic70 (17. Mai 2011)

Moin euch allen, wer fährt denn nun heute von euch?
Matthias 
Pinneberg scheint teilweise sogar die Sonne und in Harburg?
Matthias


----------



## peterbe (17. Mai 2011)

Also, Arne, Felix und ich bisher. Werden wohl noch mehr: Wetter wird ja besser.


----------



## Gothic70 (17. Mai 2011)

na dann bist gleich


----------



## Kono (17. Mai 2011)

svenniliteville schrieb:


> 19:00h kh


ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (17. Mai 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> 19:00h KH ok.



Du bist Guide


----------



## peterbe (17. Mai 2011)

Heute war es nach den Regentagen eine feine, trockene Runde, dem Guide ein Dank! 





Bei einer Pause ahnt noch niemand, dass die Wurzel lauern





Doch grade den sorglos schauenden Clemens erwischt es auf der letzten Abfahrt, als seine Gabel mal wieder nicht wollte, bockte und ihn abwarf, was eine fulminante Felgendelle zur Folge hatte, die zum Glück durch sorgfältigen Einsatz von Körpergewicht und Schuhsohle wieder einigermaßen gerichtet werden konnte.





Alles in allem mal wieder eine wunderbare Tour! 30km, 650 hm


----------



## Kono (17. Mai 2011)

Danke an Felix für das Führen. Feine Runde!


----------



## hoedsch (18. Mai 2011)

So richtig rund ist das Laufrad nicht mehr zu bekommen. Wird mal wieder Zeit ein paar Teile auszutauschen.


----------



## Kono (18. Mai 2011)

[NervModus]
Ich hätte da noch ein nettes vorderes LR. XR4.2D Felge, DT-Competition Speichen, 6-Loch XT-Nabe... 
[/NervModus]


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (18. Mai 2011)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Du bist Guide


Moinsen, ich werde heute auch um 19Uhr am kh sein! Gruß Christoph


----------



## WhiteGiant (18. Mai 2011)

Das war Heute wieder mal eine nette Runde.Bis auf dem Sturz von Arne und Frank lief alles wunderbar.Mit An und Abfahrt von der KH zeigte der Tacho 36km und 680hm.
Arne - nochmall danke für Guiden

Mfg
Arek


----------



## hoedsch (18. Mai 2011)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Bis auf dem Sturz von Arne und Frank lief alles wunderbar.



Braucht noch jemand ein fast neues Vorderrad?


----------



## WhiteGiant (18. Mai 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Braucht noch jemand ein fast neues Vorderrad?


Hi Clemens von deinen Stunt habe ich heute auch gehört aber das haben die beiden nicht getoppt .


----------



## Kono (19. Mai 2011)

Das war doch ein feines kleines Ründchen gestern. Immerhin 21,5km und 550hm sind in den kurzen zwei Stunden zusammen gekommen. Kreuz und quer durch die Haake und Meyers Park. Mein Sturz war eher ein Ausrutscher, aber das rinnende Blut lies es wesentlich schlimmer aussehen, als es nach der Dusche und jetzt ausschaut (außer ein paar Kratzern ist kaum was zu sehen). Franks Abgang konnten wir zwar nicht sehen, aber hören. Sehr spektakulär, zumindest von der Akustik her. Aber auch hier, viele dreckige Schrammen, aber in der Summe alles heile.
Ein bisschen Trailpflege wurde auch noch eingeschoben, so dass es am Ende eine wirklich runde Sache wurde. Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (19. Mai 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Braucht noch jemand ein fast neues Vorderrad?


Wie ich hörte, wurde es grad neu von dir zentriert :-D. Danke, aber am Rad ist alles heil geblieben. Ich könnte aber ein par Protektoren gebrauchen.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (19. Mai 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Das war doch ein feines kleines Ründchen gestern. Immerhin 21,5km und 550hm sind in den kurzen zwei Stunden zusammen gekommen. Kreuz und quer durch die Haake und Meyers Park. Mein Sturz war eher ein Ausrutscher, aber das rinnende Blut lies es wesentlich schlimmer aussehen, als es nach der Dusche und jetzt ausschaut (außer ein paar Kratzern ist kaum was zu sehen). Franks Abgang konnten wir zwar nicht sehen, aber hören. Sehr spektakulär, zumindest von der Akustik her. Aber auch hier, viele dreckige Schrammen, aber in der Summe alles heile.
> Ein bisschen Trailpflege wurde auch noch eingeschoben, so dass es am Ende eine wirklich runde Sache wurde. Hat Spaß gemacht!



Ja das fand ich auch sehr nett und lustige Stimmung hatten wir auch. Ich hab jetzt auch gelernt, dass Kurven 'schei...' sind oder kurva? Oder wie?

CU Svenni


----------



## Basti74 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich fand es auch:
Es war eine nette gemütliche Runde.
Auch von mir ein Dank an den Guaid....

@SvenniLiteville


SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch gelernt, dass  Kurven 'schei...' sind oder kurva? Oder wie?


Das Wort heisst K..U..R..W..A 
und hier die Bedeutung(bzgl.gestern nr.4):
http://de.bab.la/woerterbuch/polnisch-deutsch/kurwa

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Kono (19. Mai 2011)




----------



## SvenniLiteville (19. Mai 2011)

Sollten wir morgen Abend wiederholen!

Wer ist dabei????
Wann???

CU Svenni


----------



## Kono (19. Mai 2011)

Gute Idee, kann aber erst morgen Abend spontan entscheiden.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (20. Mai 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Gute Idee, kann aber erst morgen Abend spontan entscheiden.



OK sims mich einfach an, am besten wäre so gegen 18:00h für mich, ich weiss nicht, ob noch jemand kommt.

CU Svenni


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (20. Mai 2011)

Nach unserer letzten Runde habe ich mir am Donnerstagmorgen erst mal zwei "Kurva - Zecken!!!" aus meinem Bein entfernt. "Wer erfindet denn bitte solche Tiere?"
Naja. War aber ne tolle kleine Runde!
Hier habe ich noch die aufgezeichnete Strecke zum nachgucken. 
http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=1097107&share=1
Ich habe mein Rad erst mal zum KonRADfiets gegeben, damit das generve mit den hinteren Ritzeln ein Ende hat. Mal schauen. evtl. alle Ritzel + Kette neu. 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Kono (20. Mai 2011)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> OK sims mich einfach an, am besten wäre so gegen 18:00h für mich, ich weiss nicht, ob noch jemand kommt.
> 
> CU Svenni


Ich muss wohl spontan absagen, hänge noch auf der auf Arbeit fest.
Bis demnächst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flansch09 (20. Mai 2011)

Svenni und ich sind um 18:30 an der KH!
Felix


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (24. Mai 2011)

Moinsen, ich würde auch heute wieder mitfahren, wenn ich es schaffe heute Abend noch mein Fahrrad aus der Reparatur (alle Ritzel, Kette, Felge usw.) zu bekommen und es nicht zu dolle Regnet (Schönwetterfahrer). Ansonsten muss ich mal die nächsten Tage schauen.
Christoph


----------



## jan-bux (24. Mai 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin heute auch wieder dabei.

Bis nachher dann.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Kono (24. Mai 2011)

Da ich am Wochenende einen Wettlauf bestreite, gönne ich meinen Beinen heute mal eine Auszeit . Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (24. Mai 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Da ich am Wochenende einen Wettlauf bestreite, gönne ich meinen Beinen heute mal eine Auszeit . Euch viel Spaß!


 leider ist mein Rad heute doch nicht fertig geworden! Komme heute also auch nicht! Euch ne gute Fahrt! Gruß Christoph


----------



## SvenniLiteville (24. Mai 2011)

KingKongKuehnle schrieb:


> leider ist mein Rad heute doch nicht fertig geworden! Komme heute also auch nicht! Euch ne gute Fahrt! Gruß Christoph



Morgen ist auch noch ein (trockner) Tag 

Morgen um 18:30h KH???

CU Svenni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingKongKuehnle (24. Mai 2011)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Morgen ist auch noch ein (trockner) Tag
> 
> Morgen um 18:30h KH???
> 
> CU Svenni


War gerade in der Werkstatt! Müssen noch teile bestellt werden, 
Ist erst am Freitag fertig!  Spekuliere auf den Samstag! Bis dahin rauf aufs rennrad!


----------



## WhiteGiant (25. Mai 2011)

War wie immer eine nette Tour dank Clemens unseren Guide,mit teils neuen Trails hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Mit An- und Abfahrt hatte ich 42km und 800hm.

Mfg 
Arek


----------



## s works (26. Mai 2011)

Hi!
Wohne ab nächster Woche in Zeven und muss Donnerstag (Feiertag) morgens nach HH! Fahrt ihr am Donnerstagvormittag in den Harburger Bergen?

Gruß,
Johannes


----------



## peterbe (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo, morgen (So) um 13 Uhr an der Kh geht's zu einer derberen Trailrunde los.


----------



## de_reu (28. Mai 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo, morgen (So) um 13 Uhr an der Kh geht's zu einer derberen Trailrunde los.



Bin dabei! CU


----------



## hoedsch (29. Mai 2011)

Ich komme auch mit. Mal schauen was mit derben Trails gemeint ist.


----------



## hoedsch (29. Mai 2011)

Mit neuem und bewährten Gerät wurden in 42km 1020 Hm absolviert. Trails waren jede Menge dabei, da wurde auf dieser schönen Runde nichts ausgelassen.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (29. Mai 2011)

Da die Foren/Threads/wasauchimmer ja fast zusammengehören:

Habe eben einen Termin für morgen (Montag) in "Hamburg-Harburger Berge" gesetzt

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414843&page=90

Nicht das so'n rücksichtsloser Mountainbiker den einfach übersieht...


----------



## hoedsch (31. Mai 2011)

Da die nächsten Tage ausreichend gutes Wetter versprechen, werde ich heute Abend passen. Außerdem kann ich im Moment über fehlende Arbeit nicht klagen.


----------



## peterbe (31. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte Zeit für eine Runde in Regenklamotten, wenn es sich bis 18 Uhr ein wenig beruhigt hat. melde mich noch mal kurzfristig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (31. Mai 2011)

Ich hänge auch noch auf der Arbeit fest und passe heute Abend ebenfalls.
Hoffentlich komme ich nachher wenigstens halbwegs trocken nach Hause.


----------



## WhiteGiant (31. Mai 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Da die nächsten Tage ausreichend gutes Wetter versprechen, werde ich heute Abend passen. Außerdem kann ich im Moment über fehlende Arbeit nicht klagen.


 

Hi ich Pausiere  heute auch (Schönwetterfahrer) aber morgen ist auch noch ein Tag 
Wäre morgen evtl. jemand dabei 18:30 KH

Mfg 

Arek


----------



## de_reu (31. Mai 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Da die nächsten Tage ausreichend gutes Wetter versprechen, werde ich heute Abend passen. Außerdem kann ich im Moment über fehlende Arbeit nicht klagen.



Wie sieht's aus sollen wir vertagen?


----------



## Gothic70 (31. Mai 2011)

ich bleibe auch zuhause.
Matthias


----------



## peterbe (31. Mai 2011)

Ok, also morgen um 18.30


----------



## s works (31. Mai 2011)

Wie siehts denn bei euch am Donnerstag Morgen aus?

Gruß,
Johannes


----------



## de_reu (1. Juni 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ok, also morgen um 18.30



bin dabei, gerade eingeladen....


----------



## de_reu (3. Juni 2011)

Heute, Fr., jemand lust auf ne kurze entspannte Tour?


----------



## flansch09 (7. Juni 2011)

Scheint wohl trocken zu bleiben: 18:30 KH. Jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trmk3 (7. Juni 2011)

jo, ich


----------



## Deleted 214377 (7. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## hoedsch (7. Juni 2011)

Ich muss für heute absagen, da ich noch beschäftigt bin.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (7. Juni 2011)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Scheint wohl trocken zu bleiben: 18:30 KH. Jemand dabei?



MoinMoin

Bin auch dabei,wenn ihr nen alternden Bergedorfer Piraten noch mitnehmt....

Grüße+bis gleich

Nils

P.S.Kann sein,das ich 5-10m später komm,da ich mitm Bike komme,ich bemüh mich aber es zeitig zu schaffen!


----------



## peterbe (7. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch da.


----------



## Basti74 (7. Juni 2011)

ich und arek kommen auch.
also bis gleich..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Juni 2011)

Moin Jungs

Herzlichen Dank nochmal für das warten!
Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht mit euch,da werd ich jetzt in 4Wochen Rehazeit von zehren....
Schön neue Gesichter gesehen zu haben und die alten natürlich auch!
Danke an Felix für das guiden,da waren ne Menge Trails dabei ,die ich noch nicht kannte!So muß das sein ne schöne trailllastige Runde mit ner Menge entspannter Biker,sauber....

Okdok,bis bald!

Nilsi


----------



## WhiteGiant (8. Juni 2011)

Danke an Felix für das guiden.So muß das sein ne schöne trailllastige Runde mit ner Menge entspannter Biker,sauber....

Okdok,bis bald!

Nilsi[/quote]

Hatte auch  sehr viel Spass bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich festgestellt habe das  2 Speichen in den Hinterrad gebrochen sind,und  das Rad angefangen hat leicht zu eiern.Notgezwungen musste ich leider die D.O.D runde abbrechen und mit langsammen Tempo nach Hause fahren.So zu sagen der Abend war gelaufen.Heute habe ich die Felge mit 2 neuen Speichen von der Reperatur abgeholt und ich hoffe das es jetzt länger hält und mein Speci die komplette Runde mit macht.

MfG
Arek


----------



## de_reu (11. Juni 2011)

morgen (So.) jemand am Start?


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (11. Juni 2011)

de_reu schrieb:


> morgen (So.) jemand am Start?



Christoph und ich sind morgen um 11 an der KH.


----------



## WhiteGiant (12. Juni 2011)

Rotwilderer_70 schrieb:


> Christoph und ich sind morgen um 11 an der KH.



Hi ich und Sebastian fahren an der KH um 14:00 los.


----------



## de_reu (12. Juni 2011)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Hi ich und Sebastian fahren an der KH um 14:00 los.



bin raus heute...


----------



## s works (12. Juni 2011)

fährt morgen (Montag) jemand?


----------



## pixelquantec (12. Juni 2011)

Ich treffe mich mit Holger und Stefan für ne lockere Runde um 11Uhr an der K.H.


----------



## jan-bux (14. Juni 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin heute wieder dabei.

KH 18:30 !

Wetter soll ja zum Nachmittag noch besser werden.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Kono (14. Juni 2011)

Momentan ist Dienstags der Wurm drinne... Ist zwar auch eine Ausrede, aber dafür eine gute: Meine Frau hat mir heute morgen überraschend mitgeteilt, dass sie Morgen Geburtstag hätte. So werde ich mich heute Abend also noch fix nach einem Geschenk umsehen müssen. 
Habt Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (14. Juni 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Momentan ist Dienstags der Wurm drinne... Ist zwar auch eine Ausrede, aber dafür eine gute: Meine Frau hat mir heute morgen überraschend mitgeteilt, dass sie Morgen Geburtstag hätte. So werde ich mich heute Abend also noch fix nach einem Geschenk umsehen müssen.
> Habt Spaß!


Das ist echt fies. Kann sie nicht etwas früher damit rausrücken ...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (14. Juni 2011)

Hi.. 

Meine Freundin und ich sind auch vor ein paar Wochen auf die Idee gekommen, n bissel zu fahren.. Habe nun gelesen das die HaBes n super "Revier" sein sollen mit vielen verschiedenen Strecken...?

da wir beide eher so die bloody Rookie Fraktion vertreten, denke ich es wäre eher vermessen sich bei den "semi pros" anzuschließen aber vllt. habt ihr ja ein paar tipps für "einsteiger" strecken...? wollten heute abend gegen 18h mal in richtung neuwiedenthal aufbrechen...

gruß


----------



## Gothic70 (14. Juni 2011)

ich bin heute auch wieder dabei.
Matthias


----------



## gnss (14. Juni 2011)

Das war eine schöne, gemächliche Altherrentour mit vielen neuen Trails.
32km mit 750hm in 2:20 oder so.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. Juni 2011)

Ich hab einige Spuren gesehen glaub ich...


----------



## WhiteGiant (15. Juni 2011)

Hi Fährt heute jemand?. Kann evtl um 19:00 an der KH vorbeikommen

MfG
Arek


----------



## WhiteGiant (16. Juni 2011)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Hi Fährt heute jemand?. Kann evtl um 19:00 an der KH vorbeikommen
> 
> MfG
> Arek


 

Da ich an der KH keinen getrofen habe ,bin ich also weiter gefahren und so mit alleine die HB gekreuzt.Am ende meiner einsamen Tour hatte ich 
38km und 650HM.Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.

MfG

Arek


----------



## Junior77 (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo an die Dienstagsrunde! 

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß ob es und wenn ja wo eine gute Karte von den HaBe´s gibt. 

MfG

Junior


----------



## gnss (17. Juni 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8420095&postcount=34


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Junior77 (17. Juni 2011)

gnss schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8420095&postcount=34




Vielen Dank!


----------



## plattsnacker (20. Juni 2011)

Junior77 schrieb:


> Hallo an die Dienstagsrunde!
> 
> Wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß ob es und wenn ja wo eine gute Karte von den HaBe´s gibt.
> 
> ...



...oder auch hier:

http://openmtbmap.org/de/

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Gothic70 (20. Juni 2011)

Moin,
morgen kann ich leider nicht mitfahren habe Kinder Dienst.
Dafür Samstag 11 Uhr.
Matthias


----------



## peterbe (21. Juni 2011)

Regen ist durchgezogen! Ich bin um 18.30 an der KH.


----------



## flansch09 (21. Juni 2011)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (21. Juni 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Regen ist durchgezogen! Ich bin um 18.30 an der KH.



Ich auch mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (21. Juni 2011)

Jo, Regen ist durch. 18:30 KH!


----------



## hoedsch (21. Juni 2011)

Das war ja ein richtiger Blutrausch heute auf den Trails. Blutige Beine, Druckverband am Arm, 2 kaputte Helme. Ich hoffe ihr seid wieder alle wohlauf und wurdet gut versorgt.


----------



## Kono (21. Juni 2011)

Bis zum Unfall war es eine wirklich super super super tolle Runde!
Alles Gute und werd' schnell wieder gesund Peter!


----------



## peterbe (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jungs, n och Sitz hier noch in der Notaufnahme, der Dreck aus dem Arm muss rausoperiert werden. Danke Jungs für den netten Support!


----------



## Basti74 (21. Juni 2011)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen:
Es war eine schöne Runde mit einem nicht so tollen Ende.
Beste Genesungswünsche für Peter................


----------



## SvenniLiteville (22. Juni 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, n och Sitz hier noch in der Notaufnahme, der Dreck aus dem Arm muss rausoperiert werden. Danke Jungs fÃ¼r den netten Support!



Na Peter,
ich hoffe, dass alles gut gelaufen ist und man Dich nach Hause entlassen konnte...
îîîî¤î¶


----------



## WhiteGiant (22. Juni 2011)

Basti74 schrieb:


> Es war eine schöne Runde mit einem nicht so tollen Ende.
> Beste Genesungswünsche für Peter................


 

Eine schöne Runde bis zu den Zeitpunkt wo wir beide gegen den Sch.... Ast  geknallt sind.Habe immer noch Kopfschmerzen.
Peter Alles Gute und wird schnell Gesund.

Mfg 
Arek


----------



## peterbe (22. Juni 2011)

Kopfschmerzen habe ich nicht, aber eine schöne Tiefe Narbe, das rostige Eisen des Zauns hatte mich tatsächlich bis zum Knochen gefählt... So, gleich kann ich nach Hause gehen und dann hoffe ich, nächste Woche wieder dabei zu sein...


----------



## John Rico (22. Juni 2011)

Das hört sich ja schlimm an.
Erst mal gute Besserung für dich, Peter!!!

Was ist denn passiert?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (22. Juni 2011)

John Rico schrieb:


> Was ist denn passiert?


Westlich von der Panzerringstrasse (also am entferntesten Punkt zur KH) einen kleinen ebenen Trail neben einem Feld gefahren. Dort ragt ein etwas tief hängender Baum über den Weg und aus diesem Baum ragte (jetzt nicht mehr) ein ca. 4cm starker abgebrochener Ast heraus. Genau an diesem Ast ist Peter mit dem Helm geknallt und hat einen Abflug in den Zaun aus Baustahlmatten gemacht. Als ich um die Ecke kam sah ich Peter schon am Boden liegen, den eigentlichen Unfall habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Hatte aber schon entsprechend Tempo raus genommen und hinter mir ist dann Arik in den selben Ast gekracht. Zum Glück hat es Arik "nur" den Helm zertrümmert. Soweit so schlimm. Peter ging es nicht wirklich gut und besonders sein Kreislauf wollte selbst nach ca. 20 Minuten nicht wieder in Schwung kommen. Ergo haben wir einen RTW gerufen. Prima Teamwork. Irgendwer hatte ein Druckverband dabei, hoedsch als ehemaliger Sani hat die Erstversorung übernommen, Ich habe den RTW gerufen und Felix wusste wo wir sind, Basti hat den RTW ran geführt, usw. usf.... Alle waren beschäftigt .
Schließlich habe ich dann das Bike von Peter zurück zur KH überführt. Natürlich schmeiße ich mich dabei auch noch auf die Nase, aber außer einem blutigen Knie ist nichts passiert.
Heute hatte ich irgendwie keine Lust zum Fahrrad fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (22. Juni 2011)

Eben gerade hat noch ein Zecke von gestern meine Armbanduhr verlassen und mir ins Handgelenk gebissen. Echt top diese Viecher!


----------



## peterbe (22. Juni 2011)

Tja, was soll ich sagen? War eigentlich eine tolle Tour gestern mit vielen schnellen Trails; vielleicht bin ich den Trail am Zaun zu schnell gefahren? Und was ich von dem Sturz mitbekommen habe? Ich weiß, dass ich trotz geduckter Haltung einen derben Rums gegen den Helm bekommen habe und das Rad ins Schlingern kam und mir klar war, ich fall ins Gras. Doch dann kam dieser beschissene Zaun immer näher und da wusste ich schon, es wird wehtun... Und wenn sich dann nicht ein ca. 6cm raustehendes Eisenteil des Zaunes frontal in meinen Unterarm gerammt hätte, wäre der weiche Waldboden sorgsam mit meiner Aufprallenergie umgegangen... denn bis auf diese fiese Fleischwunde habe ich nicht mal besonders große blaue Flecken. Aber es sollte nicht. Und so war mir dann meine Crew ein Quell der Freude, ich fühlte mich trotz meines miesen Kreislaufes und der Schmerzen allzeit geborgen und umsorgt, ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Beteiligten! 
Jetzt werde ich eine schöne Narbe behalten (das Eisenteil ist fast bis zum Knochen durchgegangen, hat die Muskeln zum Glück umschifft und lediglich das Fasciengewebe um die Muskeln leicht eingeschnitten, leider aber viel Rost in der Wunde hinterlassen, das mühsam in Maria-Hilf rausgewaschen werden musste, ebenfalls wurde dort das Fasciengewebe um die Muskeln zusammengenäht und die Wunde verschlossen) und die Erkenntnis: a) dass ein Helm ziemlich viel Aufprallenergie aufnehmen kann, Specialized sei Dank, b) eine tolle Crew notwenig ist im Falle eines Unfalls und c) dass ich manchmal mit unangemessener Geschwindigkeit fahre...

Und dir Arik ebenfalls gute Besserung! und dir Arne auch!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (22. Juni 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> ...und c) dass ich manchmal mit unangemessener Geschwindigkeit fahre...



...und c) habe ich heute schwer in den Beinen gemerkt...

Glück gehabt: Die beiden Einschläge am Helm kurz oberhalb der Schläfe haben mir schon am Unfallort 'ne Gänsehaut...


----------



## Kono (22. Juni 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Echt top diese Viecher!


Gestern noch eine in der Duschwanne versenkt... 



peterbe schrieb:


> ....und c) dass ich manchmal mit unangemessener Geschwindigkeit fahre...


Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## tora (22. Juni 2011)

Ach du Scheixxe 

Wenn ich die Beschreibung lese, wird mir ganz anders 

Aber zum Glück scheint ja nix dauerhaft beschädigt zu sein.
Toi, toi, toi und gute Besserung!

Rost wächst zur Not auch raus, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten.
Ich hab mal quer mit dem linken Unterarm auf Stacheldraht gebremst.
Glücklicherweise sind dabei auch weder Hydraulikleitungen, noch Seilzüge im Arm beschädigt worden.

Irgendwann war dann sogar die Narbe verschwunden.
Zur Not verschwindet die im Alter aber auch zwischen den Falten 

Also Kopf hoch!

Liebe Grüße,
Torsten

PS: Was ist denn bloß mit den Zecken los?
Sind es in diesem Jahr soviel mehr, oder lese ich nur aufmerksamer?


----------



## Kono (22. Juni 2011)

tora schrieb:


> Sind es in diesem Jahr soviel mehr, oder lese ich nur aufmerksamer?



Schon letztes Jahr waren es subjektiv deutlich mehr Zecken, als die Jahre zuvor. Aber die Anzahl an Zecken, die ich dieses Jahr schon eingesammelt habe ist einfach nur unglaublich. Kaum eine Ausfahrt und Auslauf durch den Wald ohne das ich mir nicht eins dieser Viecher einfange. Bis dato konnte ich mir die meisten allerdings vom Leibe halten noch bevor sich so ein Teil fest beißt. Man ist sich der Situation ja bewusst und guckt sich zwischenzeitlich einmal häufiger nach den "wandernden schwarzen Punkten" ab. Autan und Co. soll ja auch helfen.


----------



## tora (22. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Auskunft, *Kono*!

Dann werde ich mich lieber fernhalten, oder ggf. hinterher gut nachsehen.

Liebe Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## Tracer (22. Juni 2011)

peter.... gute besserung!
fleischwunden heilen schnell und im null komma nix bist du wieder fit!

thema zecken, sollte sich eine zecke tief eingebissen haben, empfehle ich euch nach der entfernung, dies auf einem blatt mit tessa film zu kleben. sollten man krank werden, kann die zecke untersucht werden um festzustellen ob es sich um borreliose oder fsme handelt, denn dadurch kann man gezielt mit der behandlung anfangen.
wie kono schon erzählt hat, die zecken sind dieses jahr eine plage!
habe mir heute autan plus von der apotheke geholt, mal schauen ob es was bringt, ich berichte euch!


----------



## Sven7181 (22. Juni 2011)

Kehr Peter du machst ja Sachen.

Gute Besserung!!

Wir haben letzten Samstag noch über den Zaun gesprochen. ARGH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (23. Juni 2011)

Der Rosengarten Wahnsinn geht weiter. Unter "Zukünftige Projekte" findet man u.a. folgendes:

_Naturerlebnispark Wulmstorfer Heide-Bornberg

Mit dem Naturerlebnispark sollen ökologisch wertvolle Areale auf dem Gebiet des ehemaligen Standortübungsplatze (Neu Wulmstorf) erhalten, entwickelt und in naturverträglicher und zugleich erlebnisreicher Form zugänglich gemacht werden. Damit soll zugleich das Angebot des Regionalparks um eine weitere Attraktion erweitert werden._ _

Als Ausgleichs- und Ersatzmaßnahme für geplante Bauvorhaben auf dem Gebiet des ehemaligen Standortübungsplatzes und der Röttiger Kaserne wurden bereits Teilflächen aufgekauft. Sie werden zurzeit ökologisch aufgewertet und sollen dann unter Schutz gestellt werden. Das Naturschutzgebiet Fischbeker Heide (Hamburg) wird so auf niedersächsischer Seite (Neu Wulmstorf) erweitert._ _

Die Errichtung eines Aussichtsturmes und die Umnutzung der bestehenden Bunkeranlagen als Informationsstätten sind für die Zukunft geplant.
_
Besonders begeistert mich ja der letzte Absatz...  Hurra...


----------



## tequesta (23. Juni 2011)

Für einen Aussichtsturm wird sowieso kein Geld da sein und ob jetzt noch ein paar Informationstafel mehr in der Gegend rum stehen ist auch egal. Dorthin verirren sich doch nur wenige. ride on!


----------



## Tracer (23. Juni 2011)

Erstaunlicher weise, hatte ich heute kein einzeiges Zecke. Anscheint hilf das autan plus.


----------



## John Rico (23. Juni 2011)

Autan Plus hilft super, benutze ich seit Jahren und ich hatte nie wieder Zeckenbesuch (bis auf die paar Male, bei denen ich das Autan vergessen hatte).

@Peter: Du machst echt Sachen! Aber auch wenn ich nicht dabei war, hört sich das für mich trotzdem noch nach Glück im Unglück an. Du hättest auch mit deutlich wichtigeren/empfindlichen Körperteilen auf dem Teil landen können.
Wie gesagt, gute Besserung und es freut mich, dass du die Geschichte bald überstanden hast.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (25. Juni 2011)

Herrlich war es heute. Alle anderen MTBler waren offenbar auf der fragwürdigen Eröffnungsveranstaltung, so dass ich auf menschenleeren Trails 45km und 1000Hm in den Boden fräsen konnte.


----------



## helgeb (27. Juni 2011)

Querverweis: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8462061&postcount=2328


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (27. Juni 2011)

Na Peter du machst ja Sachen!!! Gute Besserung auch von mir und bis morgen an der KH.
Matthias


----------



## Kono (28. Juni 2011)

Boah, 27°C... Das wird schweißtreibend heute.
18:30 Uhr KH.


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (28. Juni 2011)

Bin heute auch wieder dabei, wenn ich rechtzeitig durch den Elbtunnel komme.


----------



## g_mtb (28. Juni 2011)

Peter, Dir gute Besserung!
bin heute dabei


----------



## gnss (28. Juni 2011)

hoffentlich ist es im wald ein wenig kühler.


----------



## Kono (28. Juni 2011)

... grrrrr, Matchmaker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 abgerissen .
War sowieso zu warm zum fahren .


----------



## hoedsch (28. Juni 2011)

Das war eine tolle Runde heute bei herrlichen Temperaturen. Arek hat ordentlich am Gashahn gehangen und seine Sache als Guide gut gemacht. 36 km und ca. 700 Hm sind zusammen gekommen.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (29. Juni 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Das war eine tolle Runde heute bei herrlichen Temperaturen. Arek hat ordentlich am Gashahn gehangen und seine Sache als Guide gut gemacht. 36 km und ca. 700 Hm sind zusammen gekommen.



...na die Köpfe sind ja ganz schön rot 

Ich hab mich gestern mal bei 40km/h auf der Strasse versucht und immerhin 115km in drei Stunden zustande gebracht, im anschließenden Sauerstoffzelt gab's dann Fisch vom Grill... 

@Peter: wie weit bist Du denn schon genesen?

CU Svenni


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (30. Juni 2011)

War ne super Ausfahrt hier noch schnell die Koordinaten:
http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=1164865


----------



## SvenniLiteville (30. Juni 2011)

Moin Jungs,

heute jemand unterwegs? Wo? Elbe oder HaBe's???

Apropo: Mein Testrad steht jetzt zum Verkauf, falls jemand Interesse hat bitte melden oder weitersagen... Stumpi FSR carbon, FOX TALAS 150mm FIT RLC, EX1750 Laufrad, SRAM XO Schaltung, Elixir R Bremse...

CU Svenni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (30. Juni 2011)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> heute jemand unterwegs? Wo? Elbe oder HaBe's???
> 
> ...



Hallo Svenni, ich bin auf dem Weg der Besserung uns setz mich Sa wieder aufs Rad. Und du, willst du bei deinem Testrad auch den Nasenbär-Sattel mitverkaufen?


----------



## SvenniLiteville (30. Juni 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo Svenni, ich bin auf dem Weg der Besserung uns setz mich Sa wieder aufs Rad. Und du, willst du bei deinem Testrad auch den Nasenbär-Sattel mitverkaufen?



Na das klingt doch erfreulich!

Nee, nee auf dem Sattel kann sowieso keiner sitzen... 

LG Svenni


----------



## de_reu (30. Juni 2011)

Jemand morgen Bock auf ne kurze Abendrunde?

CU Delf


----------



## Basti74 (1. Juli 2011)

de_reu schrieb:


> Jemand morgen Bock auf ne kurze Abendrunde?



hi,

wenn´s nicht regnet 18 uhr(kh)????

gruss


----------



## de_reu (1. Juli 2011)

Basti74 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wenn´s nicht regnet 18 uhr(kh)??
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteGiant (1. Juli 2011)

de_reu schrieb:


> Basti74 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hi,
> ...


----------



## gnss (5. Juli 2011)

nix los?


----------



## Kono (5. Juli 2011)

psssst... 18:30 Uhr KH


----------



## gnss (5. Juli 2011)

kacke, das wird knapp, muss los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (5. Juli 2011)

[


----------



## g_mtb (5. Juli 2011)

bin heute faul


----------



## gnss (5. Juli 2011)

Es war toll.


----------



## LowRider4711 (6. Juli 2011)

Geniale Runde. Der schwere Boden hat aber gut Energie gezogen. Trotz der 30 km bin ich immernoch platt von gestern


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (6. Juli 2011)

Ich biete 3 Zecken, wer hat mehr?

War ne super Runde, ein paar Steigungen hatten es echt in sich. Voralledingen so kurz nacheinander und dann auch noch von unten nach oben!!

Mensch Arne, was machen den deine neuen Schürfwunden und wo war diesmal das Wundenspray? Ich hoffe du hast dir nicht zu dolle wehgetan.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Basti74 (6. Juli 2011)

KingKongKuehnle schrieb:


> wo war diesmal das Wundenspray?



[FONT="]spray lag zuhause in der tasche und hat sich noch vom letzten mal erholt [/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (6. Juli 2011)

KingKongKuehnle schrieb:


> Mensch Arne, was machen den deine neuen Schürfwunden und wo war diesmal das Wundenspray? Ich hoffe du hast dir nicht zu dolle wehgetan.


Och, wo denkst du hin. Nö alles i.o., bin nur etwas verspannt heute . Zumindest darf ich mich jetzt auch mit auf die Liste derer setzen, die der Knochenbrecher-Trail auf dem Gewissen hat .
War ganz schön anstrengend Gestern, so einen Einbruch hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr... Ufff.


----------



## peterbe (6. Juli 2011)

Ich würde heute eine erste Rekonvaleszenzrunde fahren, jemand Lust auf eine Tour mit moderatem Tempo? 18.30 kh


----------



## tequesta (6. Juli 2011)

Bombenrunde gestern! Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht, auch wenn ich mich beim Hochfahren mehr beeilen musste als üblicherweise. Wenn mir wieder nach Quälerei in der Gruppe ist, werde ich mich wieder rein wählen.


----------



## WhiteGiant (6. Juli 2011)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Geniale Runde. Der schwere Boden hat aber gut Energie gezogen. Trotz der 30 km bin ich immernoch platt von gestern





Ich fand die runde gestern  Suuuuper !!!

Gruß
Arek


----------



## de_reu (10. Juli 2011)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Ich fand die runde gestern  Suuuuper !!!
> 
> Gruß
> Arek



Moin, heute jemand am Start? Könnte ab 14:00? CU Delf


----------



## SvenniLiteville (10. Juli 2011)

Sorry, hab die Kinder dieses WE
Viel Spass


----------



## Kono (12. Juli 2011)

Moin Leute,

da ich heute Abend leider verhindert bin, war ich so frei und habe heute Nachmittag schon mal 32km in die Trails gedrückt. Das Geläuf ist einfach fantastisch und ich hoffe das der für heute Abend angesagte Regen ausbleibt. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Gothic70 (12. Juli 2011)

Bin heute am Start, wie ist denn die regen warscheinlichkeit?  Matthias


----------



## WhiteGiant (17. Juli 2011)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Bin heute am Start, wie ist denn die regen warscheinlichkeit?  Matthias



Fahre Heute eine lockere Runde und kann um ca 16:00 an der KH vorbeikommen.   MfG Arek


----------



## WhiteGiant (17. Juli 2011)

Eine schöne Runde zu dritt,mit einen grossen Fund (Steinpilz)und 34km auf dem Tacho.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (18. Juli 2011)

Na, dann guten Appetit.


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (19. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Wetter es so will, seit ihr am Start?
Gruß Christoph


----------



## LowRider4711 (19. Juli 2011)

Wetter sieht doch gut aus für heute abend. Bin wohl am Start


----------



## Kono (19. Juli 2011)

Hust hust röchel hust... Bin Krank . Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (19. Juli 2011)

Dann, dir erst mal gute Besserung!!


----------



## WhiteGiant (19. Juli 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Hust hust röchel hust... Bin Krank . Euch viel Spaß.


 

Bin heute dabei ,und dir Arne - gute Besserung.

Gruß Arek


----------



## Trailbiker66 (19. Juli 2011)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei 
Wie immer 18.30 KH ? 

Gute Besserung Arne

Michael

Mist....klappt doch nicht :-(


----------



## WhiteGiant (20. Juli 2011)

Gestartet mit 6 Bikern an der KH wurde es eine schöne Runde durch die HB.Am ende standen 34km,660Hm auf dem Tacho dank unseren Guide Gerd.

MfG
Arek


----------



## Gothic70 (22. Juli 2011)

Moin Jungs ich melde mich für 2 Wochen ab (Urlaub im Schwarzwald).
Viel Spass an alle und besseres Wetter für euch.
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (24. Juli 2011)

Findet diese Runde noch statt? Ich hätte in den nächsten 3 Wochen Interesse. Bin aber eher MTB-Anfänger. Wenn das kein Problem ist...


----------



## LowRider4711 (24. Juli 2011)

bestell mal besseres Wetter für Dienstag


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (26. Juli 2011)

Heute ist das Wetter ja doch recht fein!! Bleibt auch hoffentlich so...!!
Wer fährt heute?
Gruß Christoph


----------



## jan-bux (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Urlaub ist leider um, dafür aber wieder heute dabei.

Ich bin 18:30 an der KH.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## LowRider4711 (26. Juli 2011)

ich kann heute abend leider nicht


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo Svenni,
kannst du mir nochmal den Namen der Rennradfelgen und der Naben reingeben?
Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Auch wenn einige wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr wissen, wie ich aussehe: Ja, mich gibt's noch und nein, ich komme momentan überhaupt nicht zum biken - leider. 

Dafür habe ich eine Frage an die Schrauber: Hat einer eine Rennradkurbel in 175 mm (oder länger) zu verkaufen? Ob zwei- oder dreifach ist mir egal.
Bei Interesse hätte ich eine kaum gefahrene 165er Truvativ Elita oder eine neue 105er (172,5) anzubieten, ggf. mit Wertausgleich.

Hoffentlich bis bald mal wieder!
Sven


----------



## Kono (29. Juli 2011)

Moin Leute.

Ich bin heute Nachmittag nochmal unterwegs gewesen. War eine fantastische Runde, bis zum Eingang am Holzfällertrail. Dort bin ich auf den Besitzer des "Privatweges" gestoßen. Dieser war gerade dabei wieder etwas Flatterband und ein Schild aufzuhängen. Es wurde eine ziemlich kurze und unfreundliche Begegnung. Kurz zusammengefasst: "Das ist Privat... Hast hier nix zu suchen... Mach dich vom Acker." Und das waren nur die freundlichen Worte . Hier war nicht viel zu diskutieren oder zu argumentieren, leider. Auf meine Frage, warum er denn nicht gleich vorne am Weg ein Tor vor seinen Privatgrund errichtet und somit gleich erkennbar ist, dass es sich hier um Privatgrund handelt, blieb unbeantwortet. Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich mit dieser ausgesprochen unfreundlichen Begegnung etwas überfordert war, mir fehlt da immer die Spontanität, aber hier ist jemand auf Streit aus, nicht auf Konsens. Schade.
Immerhin konnte ich den Rest der Runde freundlicher Gestalten.
Bis demnächst im Wald


----------



## Kono (30. Juli 2011)

So, zweiter Teil 
Ich habe Gestern auch noch kurz mit meinem Kumpel, dem Rechtsverdreher, darüber gesprochen. Der hat zwar direkt von dieser speziellen Rechtsmaterie keine Ahnung, wollte sich aber schlau lesen. Das hat er getan und hat mich auch gleich Heute morgen wieder zurückgerufen.
Die (unverbindliche) Rechtslage ist wie folgt.
Es gilt das Niedersächsische Gesetz über den Wald und die Landschaftsordnung von 2002.
Zu aller erst gilt:
_*§ 23 Recht zum Betreten*
                                                    (1) Jeder Mensch darf die freie Landschaft (§ 2 Abs. 1) betreten und sich dort erholen.
_
Daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln, aber die erste Einschränkung kommt schon zwei Paragraphen später:
_*§ 25 Fahren*
                                                    (1) 1Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit  Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen  gestattet. 2Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege,  die mit *Zustimmung oder Duldung* der Grundeigentümerin, des  Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten Person tatsächlich für  den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege,  Radwege, Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und *Freizeitwege* (§ 37).

_Hier stellte sich für den Herrn Rechtsverdreher dann die Frage, wie der Waldbesitzende dieser "Duldung" widersprechen kann. Beantwortet wurde es mit diesem Paragraphen:
_*
§ 31 Verbote und Sperren*
__
                                                    (1) 1Waldbesitzende und sonstige Grundbesitzende dürfen die  Ausübung der Betretensrechte nach den §§ 23 bis 28 schriftlich, durch  Zeichen oder in dringenden Fällen mündlich verbieten sowie durch Zäune,  Sperren oder sonstige Hindernisse verhindern oder wesentlich erschweren,  soweit dies erforderlich ist
_ 

_zur Abwehr von Gefahren für Leib und Leben,
_
_zur Brandverhütung,
_
_zum Schutz der Waldbesitzenden, sonstiger  Grundbesitzender oder anderer Personen vor Schäden oder unzumutbaren  Belästigungen, insbesondere bei übermäßig häufiger Benutzung,
_
_zur Vermeidung von erheblichen verbotswidrigen Abfallablagerungen an Badeteichen und Grillplätzen,
_
_zur ordnungsgemäßen land- oder forstwirtschaftlichen Nutzung der Grundstücke,
_
_zum Schutz der besonders geschützten Arten von  wild lebenden Tieren und wild wachsenden Pflanzen sowie von Wild, das  während des ganzen Jahres mit der Jagd zu verschonen ist,
_
_wegen ständiger erheblicher Beunruhigung des Wildes durch Besucherinnen und Besucher sowie
_
_zur Bejagung des Schalenwildes
                                                        a) durch Treib-, Drück-, oder Stöberjagden oder
                                                        b) durch andere Formen der Bejagung, wenn jagdrechtliche  Abschusspflichten ohne die Sperrung nicht mehr zu erfüllen sind.
_
_                                                 2Zäune, Sperren oder sonstige Hindernisse dürfen auch  errichtet werden, soweit dies erforderlich ist, um Schäden durch Wild  auf Straßen und Nachbargrundstücken zu verhüten; diese Sperranlagen sind  so zu gestalten, dass dieAusübung der Betretensrechte soweit möglich  gewährleistet bleibt, zumindest durch begehbare oder überschreitbare  Vorrichtungen auf den vorhandenen Wegen.
                                                    (2) Die Errichtung von Gehegen für wild lebende Tiere zum  Zweck der Jagdausübung (Jagdgehege) ist in der freien Landschaft  unzulässig.
                                                    (3) 1Verbote, Zäune, Sperren und sonstige Hindernisse, die  auf Absatz 1 Satz 1 Nrn. 6 bis 8 und Satz 2 gestützt werden, bedürfen  bei Privatwald der Genehmigung der Waldbehörde. 2Die Genehmigung ist zu  erteilen, soweit die Voraussetzungen des Absatzes 1 vorliegen.
                                                    (4) 1Sind Verbote, Zäune, Sperren und sonstige Hindernisse  mit Absatz 1 nicht vereinbar, so kann die Waldbehörde die zur  Wiederherstellung eines rechtmäßigen Zustandes erforderlichen  Anordnungen treffen. 2Die Anordnungen gelten auch gegenüber den  Rechtsnachfolgerinnen und Rechtsnachfolgern_.

Knackpunkt hier ist der kleine Nebensatz "..., _soweit dies erforderlich ist"._ Ob eine Sperrung erforderlich ist, ist im ersten Moment nämlich eine Entscheidung des Waldbesitzenden.

Hier nun die kurze (unverbindliche) Schlussfolgerung des Herrn Rechtsverdrehers, nach kurzer Durchsicht der Rechtslage.
Ja, der Typ darf seinen Weg sperren. Auch die Anbringung von Flatterband, einem Schild (z.B. Privatweg, Durchgang verboten), Ausbringung von überschreitbaren Hindernissen (Baumstämme) ist soweit völlig zulässig. Sollte allerdings eine erhebliche Einschränkung des §23 vorliegen, müsste die zuständige Waldbehörde informiert werden. Diese muss dann prüfen und entscheiden ob es sich hier tatsächlich um eine 1. zulässige und 2. erforderliche Einschränkung handelt. Allerdings machte mir mein Kumpel wenig Hoffnung auf diesem Weg erfolgreich zu werden, da die Behörden meist erst bei wirklich erheblichen Einschränkungen des §23 und/oder Zuwiderhandlung aktiv werden. Diese "Erheblichkeit", meinte er, liegt hier einfach nicht vor.

Nun ja, was bleibt? Einfach drum herum fahren, oder sich nicht erwischen lassen .

Bis demnächst im Wald


----------



## Paulpansen (31. Juli 2011)

Nabend,

bin von Morgen bis Mittwoch in Neu Wulmstorf (Schwiegereltern). Würde gern das Bike mitnehmen und bei eurer Runde mitfahren. Ist das möglich? Wenn ja Start 19:00 bei der Kärntner Hütte oder liege ich da jetzt falsch? 

Grüße,
PaulPansen


----------



## Tracer (31. Juli 2011)

hi kono!
vielen dank für deine ausführliche recherche!
bis bald auf dem wald!
willy


----------



## pixelquantec (31. Juli 2011)

Paulpansen schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> bin von Morgen bis Mittwoch in Neu Wulmstorf (Schwiegereltern). Würde gern das Bike mitnehmen und bei eurer Runde mitfahren. Ist das möglich? Wenn ja Start 19:00 bei der Kärntner Hütte oder liege ich da jetzt falsch?
> 
> ...


 
18:30 Uhr


----------



## Paulpansen (31. Juli 2011)

ok.....dann werden ich 18.30 da vorbei kommen. Bike steht schon im Auto


----------



## pixelquantec (31. Juli 2011)

Ähm: Morgen ist aber Montag und die Dienstagsrunde ist meistens Dienstag.


----------



## Paulpansen (31. Juli 2011)

ja...wir fahren Morgen schon hoch und bleiben bis Mittwoch. Dienstag komme ich dann 18.30 vorbei


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (1. August 2011)

Hallo Kono,
danke für deine juristische Recherche. Das mit dem Waldschrattypen hat mich auch noch beschäftigt. 
Ich habe mich gerade gestern noch darüber unterhalten, dass ich mir es nicht vorstellen kann, dass jemand einfach so ein Stück Wald für sich sperren kann. Nun scheint es ja doch so.

Zumal er da letzten Dienstag ja auch schon stand und rumgemosert hat. Der ist woll jetzt immer da. Vieleicht hat er ja dort feste "Sprech- bzw. Meckerstunden" 

Wir fordern: "Wald für alle!!!"

Gruß Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgeb (1. August 2011)

An die Nutzer des Holzfällertrails 
Könntet ihr nach Möglichkeit die Absperrungen und andere bauliche Maßnahmen mal fotografieren, wenn ihr zufällig in der Nähe seid?






http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8059079&postcount=1918


----------



## tora (1. August 2011)

Wer von Norden über den Kattwyk fahren möchte:

Die Hubbrücke ist für die nächsten zwei Wochen gesperrt.

Über Harburger Elbbrücke ausweichen.

Gruß, Torsten


----------



## jan-bux (2. August 2011)

Moin zusammen,

bin heute wieder mit dabei!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (2. August 2011)

Moin,
bin heute auch wieder am Start. Zur Info an alle, die durch den Elbtunnel müssen: Auffahrten Volkspark und Bahrenfeld sind gesperrt!
Bis später
Frank


----------



## de_reu (3. August 2011)

Moin, ich könnte ja gestern leider nicht. Ist Morgen jemand am Start? CU de


----------



## Paulpansen (3. August 2011)

Danke für die schöne Runde am Dienstag


----------



## helgeb (3. August 2011)

Ja, vielen Dank auch von mir, flansch, war wirklich schön.
Morgen habe ich unverbindlich eine absolute Anfängerrunde angedacht; sollte daraus nichts werden, würde ich mich dir vielleicht spontan gerne anschließen wollen, de_reu.
Heute habe ich mir mal selbst den Holzfällertrail angesehen. Insofern halte ich meine Bitte um Fotos also nur für "Neubauten" aufrecht. Das ist dort ja fürchterlich. Ich bin einem dicken Mann in farbigem T-Shirt begegnet, der anscheinend Pilze sammeln war. Der war nicht fürchterlich - habe nicht mit ihm gesprochen. Aber die Absperrungen waren erschreckend. Es sind dort vielmehr schon Bollwerke errichtet worden. Ich werde mal klären, ob die rechtmäßig sind, oder ob sich die Behörden anderenfalls um deren Beseitigung kümmern wollen.


----------



## helgeb (3. August 2011)

"Du hast die maximale Anzahl von 5 Dateien hochgeladen"


----------



## Kono (3. August 2011)

Von dem Flatterband mit eingewebten Stacheldraht hab ich inzwischen auch Detailfotos angefertigt. Das ist nun wirklich nicht mehr Lustig. Hier wird die Gefahr, das sich jemand Verletzt billigend in kauf genommen. Wie schon geschrieben, hier ist jemand auf Streit aus.
Achja, nochwas: So unfreundlich, wie das da auf den Bildern aussieht, ungefähr zehnmal unfreundlicher war der Typ selber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (4. August 2011)

Da macht sich jemand ja richtig Arbeit. Ich glaub, wenn da noch ein paar mal was von den "Absperrungen" entfernt wird, dann legt der Typ auch Nagelbretter aus. Er betreibt sein Hobby scheinbar recht ernsthaft.


----------



## helgeb (5. August 2011)

Der Holzfällertrail ist noch nicht verloren. Die Naturschutzabteilung des Landkreises Harburg sieht zunächst keine Sperrungsgründe. Da es sich nach ihrer Einschätzung auch weder um einen Fahrweg noch um einen ausgeschilderten Freizeitweg handelt, bräuchte der Waldbesitzer auch wegen der typischen Lebensgefahr durch umstürzende Bäume aufgrund seiner Haftungsbeschränkung keine Sperrung vornehmen. Nach der jetzigen Einschätzung darf der Weg also betreten werden. Das beinhaltet auf jeden Fall das Begehen und wohl auch das Befahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft. Mir wurde zugesichert, dass der Waldbesitzer durch die zuständigen Stellen beraten werden wird. Es sieht also so aus, als ob der Waldbesitzer uns demnächst beim Aufräumen des Weges behilflich sein muss.


----------



## Kono (5. August 2011)

Cool! Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, auch wenn ich meine Zweifel hege, dass der Typ sich "beraten" lässt.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. August 2011)

MoinMoin

Der einzige der sich hier in Lebensgefahr begibt ist der Typ selber,wenn einer von uns bzw.sein Bike durch sowas Schaden nimmt,sollte man jemals auf ihn treffen!!
Mut vorrausgesetzt,mit welchem so ein Individuum nicht ausgestattet sein dürfte,da es vor Feigheit nur so triefen dürfte!!
Bei solchen Vorkommnissen fällts mir sehr schwer meine Contenance zu bewahren.....

Das mußte mal raus!

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Hier in der Nähe von Reinbek,Höhe der Lohe in Wentorf läuft auch son Spinner rum,der meint dort wäre Jagdgebiet,er verlieh dem Nachdruck,was ich nicht so witzig fand!Schließlich fands die Polizei aber sehr interessant und bestätigte mir das Gegenteil,sowie die"Überprüfung"des Halters eines BMW X5,wo dieser einstieg,nebst seiner Jagdlizenz!


----------



## Kono (9. August 2011)

Ich hänge noch auf der Arbeit und der Nachschub an Regenschauern scheint auch nicht abreissen zu wollen. Also beste Vorraussetzungen. Ich glaube, dass gebe ich mir Heute nicht .


----------



## peterbe (9. August 2011)

Hallo Jungs, fährt denn überhaupt wer? Ich würde mich wohl durch den Schlamm suhlen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (9. August 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Ich hänge noch auf der Arbeit und der Nachschub an Regenschauern scheint auch nicht abreissen zu wollen. Also beste Vorraussetzungen. Ich glaube, dass gebe ich mir Heute nicht .



Ist heute jemand am Start; in HL sieht's gerade gut aus....


----------



## hoedsch (9. August 2011)

Hier sieht's mies aus und von der Nordsee kommt noch Nachschlag.


----------



## peterbe (9. August 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Hier sieht's mies aus und von der Nordsee kommt noch Nachschlag.



... was Andreas und mich nicht davon abgehalten hat, bei strömendem Dauerregen 27 km und 500hm in knapp zwei Stunden in den Schlamm zu drücken  wunderbar!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (10. August 2011)

Die einen fahren, die anderen sitzen seit 10 Minuten vor dem Foto und überlegen wo das aufgenommen wurde...
Ist rechts neben Andreas eine Bank und hinter euch die Aussicht auf Blankenese?
Könnte auch der wurzelige Trail sein, der seitlich von dem Hauptweg der von der Buskehre Neugrabener Bahnhofstraße zur großen Kuhle (Hundeauslaufgebiet) führt abgeht.
Das wurmt! Ich glaube ich muss den mal suchen...


----------



## peterbe (10. August 2011)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Die einen fahren, die anderen sitzen seit 10 Minuten vor dem Foto und überlegen wo das aufgenommen wurde...
> Ist rechts neben Andreas eine Bank und hinter euch die Aussicht auf Blankenese?
> Könnte auch der wurzelige Trail sein, der seitlich von dem Hauptweg der von der Buskehre Neugrabener Bahnhofstraße zur großen Kuhle (Hundeauslaufgebiet) führt abgeht.
> Das wurmt! Ich glaube ich muss den mal suchen...



Da machen wir mal einen Contest raus: wer kennt die Stelle? (Clemens ausgeschlossen, du kennst sie eh....) Seid ihr alle schon 1000x gefahren! wenn man sie ganz rechts fährt, brauch man , vor allem bei Nässe, ein wenig Mut oder ein 29er, wenn man sie links fährt, eiert man meist ein wenig um die Kurve. Lösungen bitte per PM an mich, der erste, der eine richtige Antwort schreibt, bekommt einen gut erhaltenen gebrauchten Fat Albert...


----------



## hoedsch (10. August 2011)

Ich will aber mitmachen, denn ich brauche noch den fetten Albert.


----------



## peterbe (10. August 2011)

So, der Contest ist beendet: Felix hat um 9.50 Uhr die Lösung gehabt. 

"wenn ich gestern nicht auf einem Geburtstag gewesen wäre, dann wär ich mit euch auch zu den Kamelhöckern gefahren. Kurz vor denen ist das Bild nämlich entstanden "

Sven Rico hat um 9.51 ebenfalls die richtige Antwort geschrieben, Helge um 11.28. Also bekommt Felix den Albert, Svenni, für dich gibts für ganz wenig Zuschlag die 175mm kurbeln (XT HT1), die du vielleicht immer noch suchst, und Helge? Da schu ich mal im Keller...


----------



## peterbe (10. August 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich will aber mitmachen, denn ich brauche noch den fetten Albert.



Da du auch die richtige Antwort hattest (was anderes hätte mich auch gewundert) schau ich mal nach, ich glaube, ich habe in den Untiefen meiner Mottenkisten noch einen Albert...

und da bei uns im Keller bis auf das Fully meiner Freundin nur noch 29er stehen, hätt ich noch so einige 26er Pellen und Laufräder, Gabeln und anderen altmodischen 26er Stuff günstig abzugeben...


----------



## Kono (10. August 2011)

Das ja prima, heute war hier der Internetzugang "gestört". Schade, ich hätte den Albert teuer an Clemens verkaufen können . Hier mal die Auflösung, für alle die nicht wissen wo die Camelhöcker sind.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (10. August 2011)

Ah!... 
Welch Zufall...
Mein Internet war auch gestört (Hust)!
Natürlich wusste ich die Antwort...äähh..
...Ja genau, So war das!
Also gehört der Fat Albert eigentlich mir...
(an diese Stelle gehört jetzt ein Smiley der irgendwas macht, doch die hat Nils alle verbraucht...)
Gruß aus dem flachen langweiligen Schenefeld
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (10. August 2011)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> (an diese Stelle gehört jetzt ein Smiley der irgendwas macht, doch die hat Nils alle verbraucht...)


Hehehe, der ist gut. Oh, warte mal. Hier, ich hab noch einen gefunden:


----------



## peterbe (11. August 2011)

Etwas Off-Topic, zum Abschluss des Contestes noch mal eine Chance für Hanswurschtl: wo ist das Bild aufgenommen, (nein, das sind nicht die Harburger Berge und im Hintergrund ist nicht der Kuhteich...)? Kleiner Tipp: es ist näher an Schnenefeld...





Im übrigen bin ich heute tatsächlich zwei Stunden auf dem Rad gesessen und erst auf den letzten 2 Km fing es an zu schütten...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (12. August 2011)

Hm... 
Wäre ziemlich schwer, doch anhand der vergoldeten Prolo-Schleuder mit den 29er-Puschen und dem gepimpten Schaltwerk kann man unschwer erkennen, dass dieses Foto auf dem Rodelhügel vor dem Osdorfer See aufgenommen wurde...

Güße aus dem flachen, langweiligen, verregneten, bekifften Schenefeld

Sven


----------



## peterbe (12. August 2011)

Leider falsch, der Kandidat erhält Zero Points. Dieses bling-bling-Bike steht auf dem Blankeneser Mühlenberg im Schatten des Leuchtfeuers. Im Hintergrund ist nicht der Köterverseuchte Osdorfer Teich sondern die Elbe....


----------



## Hanswurschtl (12. August 2011)

Ah hör doch auf! Würde der Hobel am Mühlenberg in Blankenese stehen müsste man im Hintergrund Blaulicht und zumindest einen SEK-Helm aus dem Gebüsch luschern sehen!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (12. August 2011)

Wie sieht's eigentlich bei dir (Peter) heute Abend oder morgen Vormittag mal mit einer Elbcoast-Runde aus?


----------



## flansch09 (13. August 2011)

Für alle, die tagsüber nicht fahren: 
*Heute* um *20Uhr Treffen an der KH* zum ersten Nightride des Jahres.

Ausreichend Licht und aufgeladene Akkus nicht vergessen!


----------



## hoedsch (13. August 2011)

Danke, aber ich bin heute schon gefahren. Außerdem bin ich lieber im Hellen unterwegs.


----------



## de_reu (14. August 2011)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Für alle, die tagsüber nicht fahren:
> *Heute* um *20Uhr Treffen an der KH* zum ersten Nightride des Jahres.
> 
> Ausreichend Licht und aufgeladene Akkus nicht vergessen!



Schade, zuspät gelesen; is deine neue Lampe da?
Wie siehts mit heute aus...  Cu de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgeb (14. August 2011)

> Wie siehts mit heute aus


N A S S ! ! ! ... leider.
Gestern hatten wir Glück. Es war eine richtig schöne laue Sommernacht. Selbst bei Karl und Paul hielt sich der Schlamm in Grenzen. Der Holzfällertrail sieht erwartungsgemäß noch unverändert aus. (Ich werde in etwa drei Wochen mal weiter nachhaken, falls sich nichts tut.)
Heute bleib ich im Haus.



> neue Lampe


Die neue Chinalampe ist bis auf die (nicht vorhandene) Temperaturregelung phantastisch. Gute Bedienbarkeit, wertiges Gehäuse (auch die Akkutasche), das Lichtbild ist super: Breite Ausleuchtung bis kurz vor den Lenker und ein extrem schöner, weicher Helligkeitsverlauf bis zum Spot. Insgesamt viel Helligkeit für verhältnismäßig wenig Geld. Wem vermeintliche Produktionsbedingungen und das "China-Syndrom" bei abreißender Luftkühlung nicht stören hier eine absolute Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## flansch09 (14. August 2011)

helgeb schrieb:


> Die neue Chinalampe...


 
Es geht im übrigen um diese Lampe: Klick
Die Lampe ist ungefähr so groß wie die der Teslaklon (die Bilder täuschen) und entspricht auch derem Gewicht.


----------



## WhiteGiant (14. August 2011)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Es geht im übrigen um diese Lampe: Klick
> Die Lampe ist ungefähr so groß wie die der Teslaklon (die Bilder täuschen) und entspricht auch derem Gewicht.




Hi Felix vielen dank für den link , habe schon die neue Karte auf mein Dakota geladen und funktioniert wunderbar.Eine zweite Lampe wird auf jedenfall bestellt.


MfG
Arek


----------



## de_reu (15. August 2011)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Hi Felix vielen dank für den link , habe schon die neue Karte auf mein Dakota geladen und funktioniert wunderbar.Eine zweite Lampe wird auf jedenfall bestellt.
> 
> 
> MfG
> Arek



Morgen ist schon mit oder noch ohne Lampe?

Cu Delf


----------



## flansch09 (15. August 2011)

de_reu schrieb:


> Morgen ist schon mit oder noch ohne Lampe?


 
Ich werde meine prophylaktisch schonmal mitnehmen.


----------



## jan-bux (16. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin heute auch wieder dabei!

Bis nachher dann .

Gruß Jan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (16. August 2011)

die extended Version des Chinaböllers muss ich mir heute auch mal anschauen


----------



## peterbe (16. August 2011)

Ich bin dabei, mit kleiner Beleuchtung...


----------



## Gothic70 (16. August 2011)

ich schaffe es leider nicht.
Matthias


----------



## hoedsch (17. August 2011)

Na das war doch wieder mal eine schöne Runde mit kaum Schlamm und ohne Regen. Am Ende ging sogar noch Peter's Prämientruhe auf und jeder bekam noch was aus seinem ehemaligen 26" Leben in die Hand gedrückt.


----------



## LowRider4711 (17. August 2011)

ja, war eine runde Sache gestern  Wieviel km und Hm haben wir eigentlich erkurbelt? Jemand die Daten von gestern?


----------



## flansch09 (17. August 2011)

Mein Navi spuckt für gestern 31km und 900Hm aus. 
Hierbei betrug das Verhältnis des zurückgelegten Weges während Aufstieg und Abstieg: 11,5km zu 13km. Ich glaube, auch wenn die Runde andersrum steilere Abfahrten gehabt hätte, dass sie so doch mehr Spaß gebracht hat...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (17. August 2011)

@Peter:
Hab am Freitag bei uns an der Elbe was gefunden was gefällemäßig noch über Pferdehang-Niveau hinausgeht.
Bin heute noch'ne Extrarunde zum Pferdehang gefahren, um den Vergleich zu haben.

Wenn du Bock hast und ich meine Kundentermine günstig legen kann, dann können wir morgen Abend (Donnerstag) den Hang ja mal mit deinem 29er oder mit deinem guten Reifen mit dem du mit Delf auch im Winter unterwegs warst begutachten.
Ein Video von dem Hang, dass mein Bruder am Samstag bei einer sehr lockeren Tour (man sieht's am "Trikot") aufgenommen hat, lade ich gerade hoch. 
Bis ganz nach unten habe ich's nicht geschafft. Jedenfalls nicht so wie ich's vorhatte...
Gruß
Sven

PS: Muss den Upload abbrechen... Dauert zu lang. Kommt später


----------



## Hanswurschtl (17. August 2011)

PEEEEETTTTTEERRRR???!!!!!

Motivationshilfe:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EQG79tG_zc&feature=player_embedded#at=11


----------



## peterbe (17. August 2011)

Immer locker bleiben... Wir treffen uns morgen 19 Uhr Schweinske Bahrenfeld und könnten dich auch gegen 20 Uhr am Leuchtturm Mühlenberg treffen.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (18. August 2011)

Moin!
Früher geht nicht? Ich dachte so an 18 Uhr. 
Um 21 Uhr muss ich in Lurup beim Kunden sein.
D.h 20 Uhr Zuhause duschen, dehnen, essen, umziehen und los.

Habt Ihr Donnerstags immer feste Uhrzeiten/Treffpunkte oder nach Absprache?
Oder ist auch spontan an anderen Tagen unter der Woche/am Wochenende hier eine Runde möglich?

Gruß

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgeb (18. August 2011)

> Donnerstags [...] Absprache?


http://www.hegibiketours.de


----------



## Hanswurschtl (18. August 2011)

Moin Helge!

Danke für den Link! Ich kann den Registrierungscode nicht absenden. Der olle Button funktioniert nicht.

Mal schauen ob es von Zuhause aus klappt.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## John Rico (19. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat hier noch jemand Interesse, am Crossduathlon in der Staffel als Biker teilzunehmen? 
Ich hätte noch eine recht fitte Läuferin zu vermitteln ...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## jan-bux (22. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ist morgen schon wieder soweit, wie immer 
an der KH 18:30.

Ich bin dabei!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## peterbe (22. August 2011)

Nach meiner Lichtpanne von letzter Woche (Clemens, entschuldige noch mal), habe ich bei meinem Lampendealer angerufen und eine Fehlerdagnose diskutieren wollen, als Antwort sagte man mir: was, erst vier Jahre alt und Probleme mit den Steckern, schicken Sie uns die Lampe zu, das kriegen wir wieder hin..., da dachte ich mir: toller Service!
Morgen also mit der Ersatzlampe!


----------



## Basti74 (22. August 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> was, erst vier Jahre alt und Probleme mit den Steckern, schicken Sie uns die Lampe zu, das kriegen wir wieder hin...,


Bei den Hongkong Lampen wäre die Antwort (mit entsetzen) andersrum:
was??!!??......... vier Jahre alt?!? und die funktioniert noch


----------



## Gothic70 (23. August 2011)

Moin Jungs,
wie sieht das Wetter in Harburg aus heute KH 18:30 ?
Pinneberg ist schwarz wie die Nacht lohnt sich das aufraffen zur Hütte wer ist denn sicher da?
Matthias


----------



## Basti74 (23. August 2011)

das wetter im moment:
heftiges regen, gewitter usw. d.h. nur das beste von oben.


----------



## helgeb (23. August 2011)

In diesem Moment ist hier Gewitter und Regen.
Unabhängig von der Entwicklung bis nachher bin ich heute nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (23. August 2011)

ok danke ich bleib zu Hause.
Schade bis nächsten Dienstag.
Matthias


----------



## SvenniLiteville (23. August 2011)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> ok danke ich bleib zu Hause.
> Schade bis nächsten Dienstag.
> Matthias



Ich dann wohl auch, sieht grad nach Weltuntergang aus, schade!
Wenn ich mir die nächsten Tage so anschaue, dann kann man nur noch Vormittags fahren, immer gewitter ab 17:00h


----------



## flansch09 (23. August 2011)

Ach, das ist gleich wieder vorbei: http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/

Ich werd da sein.


----------



## peterbe (23. August 2011)

Hier in Altona hat es schon wieder aufgehört zu regnen und das Regenradar sagt ein Ende der Gewitter in den HBs voraus. Also werde ich da sein.


----------



## de_reu (23. August 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hier in Altona hat es schon wieder aufgehört zu regnen und das Regenradar sagt ein Ende der Gewitter in den HBs voraus. Also werde ich da sein.



Nagut, denn komme ich auch...


----------



## helgeb (23. August 2011)

Hier ists jetzt wieder trocken. Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (23. August 2011)

Beim Start zu Sechst war der Boden heut alles andere als getrocknet, so dass wir erst mal 1,5 Stunden durch schweren Matsch fahren mussten, bevor sich die Heide im schönen Sonnenuntergang auftat, wo wir noch einige Trails auf endlich trockenen Böden fahren konnten, außerdem mussten wir noch einen Panzertrail-Speed-Contest gegen zwei uns herausfordernde Hardtail-Heizer gewinnen, bevor wir nach 2,5 Stunden, 34km und 700 hm wieder zurück an der KH waren. 2 kleinere Stürze und funktionierendes Licht sind noch zu vermelden...


----------



## hoedsch (23. August 2011)

Das war doch mal wieder eine nette Runde bei viel besserem Wetter als erwartet. Das Rad sieht natürlich aus wie Sau und in der Dusche finden sich die Reste des Sandbades in der Heide.


----------



## peterbe (28. August 2011)

Heute sind wir mal durch die Sonne gecruised, wenige Km, wenige Hm, nette Plauschrunde


----------



## Schmidtsen (28. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte auch mal am Dienstag Abend mitfahren weil ich leider nicht jedes WE zum Biken komme. 

Brauche ich dazu jetzt schon Beleuchtung oder kann man noch ohne fahren? Was empfliehlt ihr denn so als geeignete Lampe?


----------



## helgeb (28. August 2011)

> Brauche ich dazu jetzt schon Beleuchtung oder kann man noch ohne fahren?


Die Dienstagsrunde beginnt um 18:30 Uhr. Sonnenuntergang ist derzeit etwa 20:15 Uhr. Da es etwa um 21:00 Uhr richtig dunkel sein wird, ist eine Leuchte gegen Ende der Runde sinnvoll.


> Was empfliehlt ihr denn so als geeignete Lampe?


- MagicShine (http://www.dealextreme.com)
- Lupine (http://www.lupine.de)


----------



## Schmidtsen (29. August 2011)

Danke für die Links, die MJ 872 sieht nach ganz ordentlicher Preis-Leistung aus.

Werdet ihr morgen um 18:30 fahren? Wie ist es wenn es regnet fahrt ihr dann trotzdem?


----------



## WhiteGiant (30. August 2011)

Schmidtsen schrieb:


> Danke für die Links, die MJ 872 sieht nach ganz ordentlicher Preis-Leistung aus.
> 
> Werdet ihr morgen um 18:30 fahren? Wie ist es wenn es regnet fahrt ihr dann trotzdem?


Hi, wenn es nicht wie aus den Eimern schifen wird werden wir um 18:30 Starten.Habe schon vorsichtshalber die Regenjacke eingepackt,und freue mich schon auf morgen.Wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei      

 MfG
Arek


----------



## Kono (30. August 2011)

Schauen wir mal wie lange ich heute Abend mithalten kann , 'ne Regenjacke werde ich mir aber auch vorsichtshalber mit in den Rucksack stopfen.


----------



## peterbe (30. August 2011)

Nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass die FB-HB-Gruppe Angst vor dem Tempo der IBC-Biker hat und wir in der letzten Woche ein fröhliches-krasses Panzertrail-Sprint-Rennen gegen zwei CC-Rennfahrer gewonnen haben, könnten wir uns ja heute mal wieder auf eine entspannte Grundlagen-Runde einigen? Mit Regenjacke und Licht für die letzte Stunde.


----------



## LowRider4711 (30. August 2011)

ich habe auch Angst vor euch ... besonders im Dunkeln  

Deshalb bin ich heute abend wohl mit Lampe am Start. Es sei denn es regnet zu stark. Dann eher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (30. August 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass die FB-HB-Gruppe Angst vor dem Tempo der IBC-Biker hat und wir in der letzten Woche ein fröhliches-krasses Panzertrail-Sprint-Rennen gegen zwei CC-Rennfahrer gewonnen haben, könnten wir uns ja heute mal wieder auf eine entspannte Grundlagen-Runde einigen? Mit Regenjacke und Licht für die letzte Stunde.



Bin heute leider raus, schaff ich zeitlich nicht....


----------



## Gothic70 (30. August 2011)

nette Runde bin dabei mit Jacke und Lampe.
habe die letzten 4 Wochen das Bike nicht bewegt.
Also Nachsicht mit mir.
Matthias


----------



## WhiteGiant (30. August 2011)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> nette Runde bin dabei mit Jacke und Lampe.
> habe die letzten 4 Wochen das Bike nicht bewegt.
> Also Nachsicht mit mir.
> Matthias


 

Es wird Rutschig und Matschig !!
Bin dabei 
MfG 
Arek


----------



## trmk3 (30. August 2011)

ich komme auch

Arne


----------



## hoedsch (30. August 2011)

Bei dem Dreck pausiere ich und fahre Morgen.


----------



## Kono (30. August 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Bei dem Dreck pausiere ich und fahre Morgen.


Das scheint mir momentan die wirklich beste Option zu sein. Zur Zeit regnet es hier in Neugraben und ein Blick auf das Niederschlagsradar verheißt für die nächsten Stunden keine wirkliche entscheidende Besserung.
Also Morgen 18:30 Uhr?


----------



## LowRider4711 (30. August 2011)

mir ist es auch zu nass da draußen. Ich beschäftige mich lieber indoor


----------



## peterbe (30. August 2011)

dont need the weatherman see the sun shining... war unser Motto, als wir uns zu 7 an der KH in feinster Sonne trafen. Der Boden zeugte zwar von einigem Wasser, aber wir suchten uns diesmal trockenere Trails und haben so in fast drei Stunden in Rücksicht auf Matthias (s.o.) nicht jede steile Rampe mitgenommen und 37km mit 750hm erfahren. Eine Pause war für eine Reparatur eines verbogenen Schaltwerks samt gebrochenem Schaltröllchen (hab ich noch nie gesehen, aber am Trenge sind ja ne Menge gepimter Teile und Alu-Schaltröllchen sind scheinbar nicht so robust). Ansonsten hat es mal wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht, ab 20:30 Uhr ist momentan Licht notwendig.


----------



## Ponch (31. August 2011)

Hi, da ich im Moment viele Wochenenden in HH Eidelstedt bin wollte ich mal anfragen wo ich in HH überall MTB fahren kann.
Ganz egal ob CC oder sonst etwas. In der Nähe von Eidelstedt gibt es ja sicherlich kaum etwas, oder?
Harburger Berge kenne ich. Ist aber auch ein kleiner Weg dorthin. Gibt es da in der Nähe vielleicht auch etwas?
Kann man noch am Falkensteinufer fahren oder sind MTBs dort unerwünscht? Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgeb (31. August 2011)

> HH Eidelstedt [...] MTB fahren [...] am Falkensteinufer [...] unerwünscht?


Für HH-Nord-West bin ich nicht der Fachmann. Von Eidelstedt über den Volkspark, DESY, ggf. Jenischpark, Blankenese zum Falkenstein klingt jedoch erstmal nach einer sinnvollen Ecke. Ob man dort nicht erwünscht ist, weiß ich nicht, aber fahren kann man an den Elbhängen um und hinter Blankenese sehr gut.



> verbogenen Schaltwerks samt gebrochenem Schaltröllchen [...] gepimter Teile und  Alu-Schaltröllchen


Vielen Dank für die Überzeugungs-, Warte- und Bastelarbeit! Es war schön, die Tour trotz gewisser Schalteinschränkungen noch weiter genießen zu können.
Die Aluröllchen spielen preislich in der gleichen Liga und haben zumindest deutlich länger gehalten als das Original. Der Vorteil beim Abrieb geht hier leider ganz offensichtlich zu Lasten der Flexibilität. Dass die Belastung (Ästchen: ca. 30 cm x 2 cm) nicht im üblichen Rahmen lag, sieht man aber leider auch an allen anderen beteiligten, nun verformten Teilen.


----------



## peterbe (31. August 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Hi, da ich im Moment viele Wochenenden in HH Eidelstedt bin wollte ich mal anfragen wo ich in HH überall MTB fahren kann.
> Ganz egal ob CC oder sonst etwas. In der Nähe von Eidelstedt gibt es ja sicherlich kaum etwas, oder?
> Harburger Berge kenne ich. Ist aber auch ein kleiner Weg dorthin. Gibt es da in der Nähe vielleicht auch etwas?
> Kann man noch am Falkensteinufer fahren oder sind MTBs dort unerwünscht? Danke!



Vom Prinzip hat Helge schon die richtige Richtung angegeben: Von Eidelstedt die Kieler Straße stadteinwärts runter bis kurz vor der Bahnunterführung vor der Autobahn. Dort geht rechts ab der Radweg Richtung Volkspark/Elbe. Der Altonaer Volkspark ist durchdrungen von kleinen und größeren Trails, eine Stunde kann man sich dort immer aufhalten, wenn genug Mut da ist, gibt es sogar eine kleine Dirt-Strecke mit Anliegern und Jumps. Vom Volkspark gibt es wieder eine Fahrradweg runter nach Teufelsbrück, dort gehts an der Elbe längs nach Blankenese, ab dem Mühlenberg kann man sich die Elbhänge hoch und runter fahren bis einem schwindelig wird, wir allerdings fahren meist in der Woche Abends, denn hier gibt es bis Falkenstein/Wedel ein Problem: am Wochenende sind die Elbhänge hochfrequentiert mit Fußgängern und Hundebesitzern. Die Erholung sei ihnen gegönnt, die meisten Wege sind deswegen am Wochenende nur mit permanenter Bremse zu fahren und machen wenig Spaß - und im Gegensatz zu den Freeridern HH, die sich hier im Nachbarforum tummeln und sich wundern und sogar wütend werden, wenn ihre gebauten Rampen mitten in den Parks hinter Blankenese über Nacht wieder verschwinden, versuchen wir eigentlich, die vielen, teils sogar anspruchsvollen Trails rund um Falkenstein sozialverträglich zu nutzen. Ein kleiner Spot schließt sich an Falkenstein an; rund um die Rissener Kiesgrube führen ebenfalls viele Wege und auch eine kleinere Dirt-Strecke. Hier ist die Situation aber ähnlich wie in Blankenese: unter der Woche Top, am Wochenende voller Familien und Hundebesitzern.

Für unsere Runden im Hamburger Westen, meist Donnerstags Abends/Nachts verabreden wir uns in Hegis-Bikeforum.


----------



## Ponch (31. August 2011)

Danke! Das waren doch schon mal 2 schöne Antworten. In Niendorf kann man nicht fahren, oder?
Die Trails im Volkspark werde ich mir dann beizeiten mal anschauen. Blankenese kenne ich noch von früher etwas. Ebenso die Kiesgrube. Da war ich aber schon bald 20 Jahre nicht mehr. 
Im nächsten Jahr ziehe ich evtl. ganz nach HH. Dann werde ich sicher auch bei euren Harburg Touren mitfahren.

Was für Bikes könnt ihr denn für HH inkl. Harburger Bergen empfehlen? Damals gab es nicht sehr viele Bikes (meist Hardtails oder DH'ler).
Reichen da 10-12cm Federweg. Evtl. 29er? Oder lohnt es auch sich ein All-Mountain oder Enduro mit ca 16cm Federweg dort zu bewegen?
Danke nochmals!


----------



## pixelquantec (31. August 2011)

Wenn Du das Niendorfer Gehege meinst, dann hast Du da in einer Stunde jeden Meter Weg/Trail abgefahren und hast einen Drehwurm. Für ne schnelle "aktive" Feierabendrunde aber zu gebrauchen. Höhenmeter gibts praktisch keine, dafür Jogger, Spaziergänger, Hundegassifüherer und natürlich Stockenten.

Ansonsten kannst Du auch Richtung Schenefeld / Klövensteen und auf Waldautobahn ordentlich Speed machen. Weiter hinten sind dann noch die Holmer Sandberge. Da gibt es noch ein paar kleinere Trails.

Bikes?? Vom Starrrad, SSP bis Enduro. Je nach Lust, Fitness und Fahrtechnik.


----------



## hoedsch (31. August 2011)

Heute wurden vom Watt satt Team 32km	und 700 Hm absolviert. Wetter war prima und die Trails im passablem Zustand. Endlich war auch das eigene Licht gut zu erkennen, da niemand mit einer Hongkong Funzel von hinten gestört hat.


----------



## helgeb (1. September 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Funzel von hinten gestört hat.


Tesla, Luna, Sol, alles nur Störfaktorinnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (1. September 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Heute wurden vom Watt satt Team 32km	und 700 Hm absolviert. Wetter war prima und die Trails im passablem Zustand. Endlich war auch das eigene Licht gut zu erkennen, da niemand mit einer Hongkong Funzel von hinten gestört hat.



Seid ihr mit euren müden Funzeln belgische Kreisel gefahren? gelbes Schummerlicht durch Nebelschwaden? und immer wieder ein anderer vorne mit der Erkenntnis: Mist, doch nicht heller....


----------



## Kono (1. September 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> ...müden Funzeln...


Zugegeben, im Vergleich zu den aktuellen Nightride-Scheinwerfern sind unsere Watt-Satt Halogenstrahler nun mal tatsächlich etwas dunkler. Aber das ist gar nicht das eigentliche Problem. Unangenehm wird es für uns Watt-Satt Fahrer immer dann, wenn hinter einem Einer mit einer 37k Lumen Photonenkanone bestücktes Blink-Blink Bike fährt. Faktisch fährt man dann in seinem eigenen Schatten. Daher ist es immer eine besondere Freude mit Hoedsch einen Nightride zu fahren, alleine schon weil unsere Lampen "kompatibel" sind. Bei meinem aktuellen Trainingsstand ist das aber alles sowieso nicht zutreffend, ich fahre immer hinten 
Gruß
Arne

P.S. Beine wie Gummi heute... Uff


----------



## Basti74 (1. September 2011)

Da ich aus noch ungeklärten Gründen (keine Kraft, Kondition, keine Ahnung.) 
am Dienstag die Runde mit Euch nach 16km abbrechen musste, habe ich sie heute nachgeholt.
  Also bin ich erstmals allein los und nach 1Std.40 kam noch Arek dazu.
  Nach 2Std45 waren es, beim super Wetter, 47km und 1038hm


----------



## LowRider4711 (1. September 2011)

da wart ihr ja mal zügig unterwegs


----------



## Basti74 (1. September 2011)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> da wart ihr ja mal zügig unterwegs


Joo, wir wollten vor Sonnenuntergang zu Hause sein


----------



## John Rico (2. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich brauche mal etwas Hilfe von denen, die sich im Alten Land auskennen. Hier steht bald ein Fahrradausflug an und ich versuche mich an der Streckenplanung.
Bisherige Route: Finkenwerder - Rosengarten - Vierzigstücken - (durch die Felder) - Rübke - Moorende - Estebrügge - Hove - Jork - Hahnöfersand (kann man da überhaupt fahren) - Cranz (s. Tour im Anhang)

Taugt die Tour was oder gibt es schönere Routen? Es sollten zwischen 30 und 35 km (max. 40 km) werden, Startpunkt sollte von den Landungsbrücken mit der Fähre zu erreichen sein.

Ich würde mich sehr über Vorschläge freuen, da ich mich in der Ecke so gut wie gar nicht auskenne.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (2. September 2011)

Die Runde ist schon ganz in Ordnung. Die Straße, die vom Osten nach Jork reinführt ist nicht so toll, da viel befahren und schlechter Radweg. Aber das sind auch nur 3km. Hahnöfersand selbst kannst Du nicht betreten, es sei denn der lange Arm der Justiz verschifft dich dorthin.
Ggf. könnte man noch Neuenschleuse anfahren, da kann man schön über den Deich gucken und ein Getränk zu sich nehmen. Da führt der Radweg direkt am Deich entlang hin.


----------



## Kono (2. September 2011)

Die Runde ist schon ganz OK. Allerdings ist die Schleife Hove-Jork-Hinterbrack-Cranz relativ langweilig, es geht immer nur öde an der Straße entlang. Wesentlich schöner ist es von Hove aus, westlich der Este, auf dem Estedeich nach Cranz zu fahren. Ein netter kleiner Weg.


----------



## peterbe (2. September 2011)

Hallo Svenni, Deine Tour sind eigentlich nur grôßere Straßen und Wege, im alten Land gibt es Schöneres (Estedeich, Lühedeich), was wollt ihr fahren? Straße? Wege?


----------



## John Rico (2. September 2011)

@hoedsch:
Danke für die Info!
Wir müssen aber wohl von Neuenfelde direkt nach Hove (über Neuenfelder Str.), da einigen 30 km zu viel sind ...

@Kono:
OK, dann wäre die Überlegung, doch den Schlenker über Vierzigstücken durch die Felder nach Rübke zu machen und dafür Jork auszulassen. Ist der Estedeich komplett gut befahrbar? Sieht zumindest auf der Karte so aus, dass man längere Stücke über Rasen fahren muss.

@Peter:
Es sollte auf jeden Fall asphaltiert sein, ein fester und ebener Feldweg geht auch. Ist ein Arbeitskreisausflug, sprich normalen (und wahrscheinlich nicht die besten) Stadträder. Der Lühedeich ist leider zu weit weg, wie gesagt, selbst bei 30 km für einen Tagesausflug(!) wurde schon gemeckert. Bin aber für weitere Vorschläge offen und dankbar!

Habt ihr vielleicht noch ein oder zwei Tipps, wo man auf der Tour nett einkehren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (3. September 2011)

Für die Ausgeschlafenen: 15.30 KH ausgedehnte Trailtour


----------



## peterbe (3. September 2011)

Heute sind wir zu sechst zu einer sehr traillastigen Runde aufgebrochen, haben links und rechts Haken geschlagen und uns nachher in der Heide über die Sonne und die Heideblühte gefreut. Nach 2,5h mit ausgedehnter Sabbelpause warens 34km mit 800hm


----------



## John Rico (5. September 2011)

So, ich brauche abschließend noch mal eure Hilfe.

Habe jetzt eine Tour geplant (s.u.) und ein paar letzte Fragen:
- Ist die Strecke so ok / besser als vorher?
- Ist auf dem kompletten Estedeich ein ebener und befestigter Weg? Nördlich von Hove, wo die Este einen Schlenker macht, sieht es so aus, als wenn auf dem Deich in Richtung Norden kein richtiger Weg mehr ist. Daher habe ich die Strecke erstmal über die Straße "Groß Hove" geführt, wenn die andere Seite schöner und ebenfalls gut fahrbar ist (nicht nur nach unseren Maßstäben), würde ich das noch ändern.
- Wir suchen noch einen netten Ort, wo man gemütlich einkehren und was essen kann, irgendwelche Tipps?
- Gibt es einen besseren Weg durch Finkenwerder Richtung Neßdeich bzw. Rosengarten? 

Wäre super, wenn ihr mir noch kurz helfen würdet, dann ist die Radtour Planung endlich abgeschlossen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Gothic70 (5. September 2011)

Manch mal ist der Wurm drin, kann morgen leider nicht mitfahren, Elternabend 20 Uhr.
Fahre also gleich nach der Arbeit in die Habe´s zwischen 16:00/17.00.
Frage an Peter trefft ihr euch am Donnerstag 19.00 in Bahrenfeld und wenn wo? Da würde ich dann gerne mitfahren.
Matthias


----------



## peterbe (5. September 2011)

John Rico schrieb:


> So, ich brauche abschließend noch mal eure Hilfe.
> 
> Habe jetzt eine Tour geplant (s.u.) und ein paar letzte Fragen:
> - Ist die Strecke so ok / besser als vorher?
> ...



Ich habe mal noch ein paar wenige Anmerkungen, Liebe Grüße, Peter


----------



## jan-bux (5. September 2011)

John Rico schrieb:


> So, ich brauche abschließend noch mal eure Hilfe.
> 
> Habe jetzt eine Tour geplant (s.u.) und ein paar letzte Fragen:
> - Ist die Strecke so ok / besser als vorher?
> ...


 

Hi Sven,

in Königreich direkt an der Klappbrücke liegt auf der linken Seite(Blickrichtung Elbe) ein altes Fachwerkhaus mit Bewirtung. Was auch immer sehr nett ist, sind die Höfe die Kuchen und Kaffee anbieten. Da kenne ich aber nur ein paar in Jork am Obstmarschenweg, bzw. im Ort, aber die Strecke ist nicht schön dahin.
In Estebrügge, Richtung Buxtehude sind auch noch einige Gaststätten am Deich entlang.Genaue Anschriften kann ich dir leider nicht liefern, da , wenn wir dort mal einkehren, uns die Adresse meißt nich merken.
Aber viel Spaß bei deiner Tour.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## jan-bux (5. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

für die nächsten drei bis vier Wochen muss ich leider absagen.
Mich hat doch ne Zecke erwischt und ich muss mit einer Antibiotikabehandlung die Boreliose wieder los werden. Nicht schön, geht aber wieder weg.
Symtome bei mir waren bei meiner letzten Tour, die ich dann ja vorzeitig abgebrochen habe Gelenk- und Knochenschmerzen!

GEGEN BORELIOSE KANN MAN SICH NICHT IMPFEN LASSEN!
Wenn Ihr mal wieder euer Blut untersuchen lasst, dann fragt nach dem Test, der ist bei einer normalen Untersuchung nicht dabei. Je eher das erkannt wird um so besser!
Ab Oktober ist die Zeckenzeit dann vorbei!

Euch allen schöne herbstliche Touren.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Schlacks (5. September 2011)

Schönen guten abend. Werde morgen, also Dienstag gg. 10-11 Uhr in die Harburger Berge aufbrechen u. suche noch jemanden, der wesentlich ortskundiger ist.
Fahre dort regelmässig, habs aber satt, mir die Touren zurecht zu stückeln. 
Hatte so 30-40 km anvisiert. Alternativ 20-30 km, wenns technischer ist...
Treffpunkt Kärntner Hütte, gern eine Mail schicken...


----------



## peterbe (5. September 2011)

jan-bux schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für die nächsten drei bis vier Wochen muss ich leider absagen.
> Mich hat doch ne Zecke erwischt und ich muss mit einer Antibiotikabehandlung die Boreliose wieder los werden. Nicht schön, geht aber wieder weg.
> ...



Mensch Jan, gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmidtsen (6. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
fährt heute irgendjemand von euch? 18:30 Kärtner Hütte?!


----------



## Schlacks (6. September 2011)

Schmidtsen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> fährt heute irgendjemand von euch? 18:30 Kärtner Hütte?!



Sorry, too late.
Hab heut frei, deswegen schon so früh....


----------



## Kono (6. September 2011)

Mal schauen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt, zum Abend hin ist Regen angesagt. Sollte es aber (ausreichend) trocken bleiben, bin ich heute Abend am Start.


----------



## peterbe (6. September 2011)

Ich bin auch da!


----------



## LowRider4711 (6. September 2011)

Ich würde auch gerne fahren, sehe es aber so wie Kono und warte ab, wie sich das Wetter so entscheidet.


----------



## Kono (6. September 2011)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> ...wie sich das Wetter so entscheidet.


Ich wünschte ich könnte mit Matthias schon heute Nachmittag ab 16:00 Uhr fahren, denn das sieht verdammt übel aus was da von Westen angerauscht kommt. Ich bin bis 17:30 Uhr unterwegs und leider Offline. Sollte sich noch ein unerwarteter Ostwind einstellen und die Regenfront einfach weg pusten bin ich am Start, ansonsten werde ich Morgen (Mittwoch) noch einen Versuch starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (6. September 2011)

Hallo Arne, bevor ich ganz nass werde, bin ich morgen dabei! Wieder 18.30 kh?


----------



## Schmidtsen (6. September 2011)

Ich kann leider doch nicht fahren, mir ist ne Wohungsbesichtigung reingeschlittert, da muss ich einfach hin. 
Hoffentlich bleibts einigermaßen trocken für alle die fahren


----------



## Kono (7. September 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wieder 18.30 kh?


Jo.
Aber wirklich erbaulich sieht das da draußen immer noch nicht aus .


----------



## peterbe (7. September 2011)

Heute Abend solls trocken sein, also Zeit, die Tour von gestern nachzuholen! 18.30 KH.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (7. September 2011)

jan-bux schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für die nächsten drei bis vier Wochen muss ich leider absagen.
> Mich hat doch ne Zecke erwischt und ich muss mit einer Antibiotikabehandlung die Boreliose wieder los werden. Nicht schön, geht aber wieder weg.
> ...


Moin Jan,
soooo'n Schiet! Ich hoffe das wurde sehr früh nach dam Zeckenbiss erkannt, dann sollte die Antibiotika-Kur sehr rasch anschlagen und sich nicht jahrelang in die Länge ziehen...
Alles Gute, komm schnell wieder auf die Beine!!!
Svenni


----------



## Kono (7. September 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heute Abend solls trocken sein


Naja, also ich empfehle troztdem eine Regenjacke mit in den Rucksack zu packen und die Schmutzfänger ans Bike zu bauen. Aber ansonsten schaut's ja ganz brauchbar aus. Bis nachher.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (7. September 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Naja, also ich empfehle troztdem eine Regenjacke mit in den Rucksack zu packen und die Schmutzfänger ans Bike zu bauen. Aber ansonsten schaut's ja ganz brauchbar aus. Bis nachher.



OK, das machen wir, Du könntest ja heute mal 'ne trockene Streckunführung guiden, dann wäre ich auch nach den letzten beiden Nächten am Schreibtisch nicht so überfordert

CU Svenni + Gerhard


----------



## Kono (7. September 2011)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Du könntest ja heute mal 'ne trockene Streckunführung guiden



Dann wird das aber eine sehr entspannte Runde heute... Prima


----------



## peterbe (7. September 2011)

Find ich gut, ich fahr mich schon mal von Finkenwerder warm. Bis gleich!


----------



## Kono (7. September 2011)

30,5km und 750hm sind Heute auf der Mittwöchlichen Dienstagsrunde zusammen gekommen. Die Trails mit den dicken Modderlöchen, in denen der Morast hüfthoch steht, haben wir Heute einfach mal links liegen gelassen. Auf eine ausgiebige Schlamschlacht hatte keiner so richtig lust. Daher haben wir uns Heute schön in der Neugrabener und Fischbeker Heide ausgetobt. Zu Viert sind wir ohne größere Pausen, Stürze, technische Defekte oder sonstige Hänger einfach mal schön durch den Wald geradelt. Spaß hat's gemacht. Auf dem Rückweg zur KH hat sich dann noch ein Stock in mein HR verfangen und dabei das Schaltwerk etwas verbogen und eine Speiche zerknackt. Das war aber diesbezüglich auch schon das Highlight der Runde. Sonst alles Prima.
Bis demnächst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (7. September 2011)

Und wunderbar hast du gescoutet! So konnte ich passgenau direkt auf die Fähre auffahren...


----------



## tequesta (8. September 2011)

Startplatz für den 2. Bergamont Crossduathlon Harburg 2011 abzugeben! Leider kann ich den Spass verletzungsbedingt nicht mitmachen.

Preis EUR 12 (statt aktuell EUR 22), Umschreibung ist lt. Veranstalter kein Problem und wird von mir übernommen. Bei Interesse bitte private Nachricht an mich!

Gruss aus Ottensen!
tequesta


----------



## Kono (8. September 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> und dabei das Schaltwerk etwas verbogen...


Schei**e, keine 3 Wochen alt und schon wieder im Arsch. Von wegen "nur" verbogen, genauso wie schon bei seinem Vorgänger ist auch bei diesem 2010er X.9 das Schwenklager (Verbindung Schaltauge-Schaltwerk) aufgebogen. Somit steht das Schaltwerk schräg zur Kassette und nichts passt mehr. Totalschaden. So langsam werden die Knüppel teuer hier .
Das 2009er X.9 war da irgendwie toleranter , hat jemand noch eines im Keller liegen, dass er nicht mehr braucht?


----------



## SvenniLiteville (8. September 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Schei**e, keine 3 Wochen alt und schon wieder im Arsch. Von wegen "nur" verbogen, genauso wie schon bei seinem Vorgänger ist auch bei diesem 2010er X.9 das Schwenklager (Verbindung Schaltauge-Schaltwerk) aufgebogen. Somit steht das Schaltwerk schräg zur Kassette und nichts passt mehr. Totalschaden. So langsam werden die Knüppel teuer hier .
> Das 2009er X.9 war da irgendwie toleranter , hat jemand noch eines im Keller liegen, dass er nicht mehr braucht?



Ich geh mal eben in den Keller...


----------



## SvenniLiteville (8. September 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Schei**e, keine 3 Wochen alt und schon wieder im Arsch. Von wegen "nur" verbogen, genauso wie schon bei seinem Vorgänger ist auch bei diesem 2010er X.9 das Schwenklager (Verbindung Schaltauge-Schaltwerk) aufgebogen. Somit steht das Schaltwerk schräg zur Kassette und nichts passt mehr. Totalschaden. So langsam werden die Knüppel teuer hier .
> Das 2009er X.9 war da irgendwie toleranter , hat jemand noch eines im Keller liegen, dass er nicht mehr braucht?



...also ich hab ein X9-10-fach Schaltwerk und ein X0-9-fach gefunden...


----------



## helgeb (11. September 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Schwenklager [...] aufgebogen. [...] hat jemand noch eines im Keller liegen, dass er nicht mehr braucht?


Eines mit gleichem Defekt willst du wahrscheinlich nicht. Du kannst aber die unbeschädigten Einzelteile unverschämt teuer verkaufen. Der Listenpreis eines einzelnen Schaltkäfigs liegt beispielsweise schon beim Komplettpreis eines Onlineangebotes für das ganze Schaltwerk.


----------



## peterbe (13. September 2011)

Heute 18.30 Kh: schöne Runde mit Licht.


----------



## hoedsch (13. September 2011)

Obwohl ich voller Tatendrang aus dem Urlaub zurückgekehrt bin, habe ich heute leider keine Zeit und werde meine Runde auf einen anderen Tag verlegen müssen.


----------



## de_reu (13. September 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heute 18.30 Kh: schöne Runde mit Licht.



Bibel dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (13. September 2011)

Rüsselseuche


----------



## Kono (13. September 2011)

de_reu schrieb:


> Bibel dabei!


Die Autokorrektur beschert einem manchmal wunderliche Dinge . Welchen Psalm liest Du uns den Heute vor?


----------



## Basti74 (13. September 2011)

de_reu schrieb:


> Bibel dabei!



[FONT="][SIZE=4]tri[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT="]fft ihr euch heute anstatt zum fahren am kreuz, 
wo wir im winter gerodelt haben 
[/FONT]


----------



## peterbe (13. September 2011)

Nach anfänglichen Problemen (Platten, Kettenwechsel, Schaltung verstellt, Brille liegengelassen, Bäume auf Trails k


----------



## peterbe (13. September 2011)

Nun auch Computerprobleme: doch schlussendlich war die Brille wiedergefunden, der verlustg gegangene auch und wir konnten bei einsetzender Dunkelheit loslegen und noch 34 km mit 800 hm feine Trails fahren.


----------



## WhiteGiant (13. September 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Nun auch Computerprobleme: doch schlussendlich war die Brille wiedergefunden, der verlustg gegangene auch und wir konnten bei einsetzender Dunkelheit loslegen und noch 34 km mit 800 hm feine Trails fahren.


Platten , Batteriestecker abgerissen.
Irgendwie war heute der Wurm drin,oder es lag wirklich an dem 13 kalendertag.
Gruß
Arek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (18. September 2011)

So, gestern haben wir mal wieder im Deister unsere Federwege ausgenutzt, am Ende des Tages waren es ermüdende 59km bei 1800Hm, Wetter war herrlich, Trails im allerbesten Zustand und bis auf kleinere blaue Flecken sind wir heile zurückgekommen.


----------



## Kono (20. September 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich habe heute mal wieder geniale Ausreden:
1. Ich habe die Kinder.
2. Ich habe vergessen den Akku zu laden.
3. Die bestellten Knieschoner sind noch nicht da.
Sucht euch was aus . Euch viel Spaß und bis nächste Woche (mit ganz neuen Ausreden).


----------



## peterbe (20. September 2011)

Ohne Ausreden bin ich heut dabei!


----------



## Gothic70 (20. September 2011)

ich auch
ohne Knieschonner
aber mit 2 Lampen heute grad gekommen und werden geladen
Matthias


----------



## hoedsch (20. September 2011)

Schöne Runde und die Schlammlöcher sind auch noch da. Selbst die Waldarbeiter laufen schon langsam zu Hochform auf und haben den Hülsenberg zerlegt.
 33Km bei 650 Hm sind zusammen gekommen.


----------



## WhiteGiant (24. September 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Schöne Runde und die Schlammlöcher sind auch noch da. Selbst die Waldarbeiter laufen schon langsam zu Hochform auf und haben den Hülsenberg zerlegt.
> 33Km bei 650 Hm sind zusammen gekommen.



Hi,fahre morgen um 11:00 an der KH mit der Facebook-Gruppe .
Meine Frage ist : kommt jemand mit????

MfG 
Arek


----------



## g_mtb (25. September 2011)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Hi,fahre morgen um 11:00 an der KH mit der Facebook-Gruppe .
> Meine Frage ist : kommt jemand mit????
> 
> MfG
> Arek



ich bin auch dabei


----------



## WhiteGiant (25. September 2011)

g_mtb schrieb:


> ich bin auch dabei



Bei Herlichen temperaturen und geilsten Bedingungen sind wir mit 11 Bikern 
von der KH gestartet.Quer über die Hacke und nach einen schnellen Radwechsel von Sebastian ging es weiter Richtung Paul-Roth Stein , Karlstein , Segelflugplatz.Somit haben wir einige Trails mitgenommen,so das am Ende der Tour 1020Hm und 52Km auf dem Tacho Standen.
Hat echt Spaß gemacht!!!!!

MfG
Arek


----------



## mxsilver (25. September 2011)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Bei Herlichen temperaturen und geilsten Bedingungen sind wir mit 11 Bikern
> von der KH gestartet.Quer über die Hacke und nach einen schnellen Radwechsel von Sebastian ging es weiter Richtung Paul-Roth Stein , Karlstein , Segelflugplatz.Somit haben wir einige Trails mitgenommen,so das am Ende der Tour 1020Hm und 52Km auf dem Tacho Standen.
> Hat echt Spaß gemacht!!!!!
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen, auch wenn ich ganz schön zu kämpfen hatte, an Euch dran zubleiben. Sollten wir wiederholen

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## peterbe (27. September 2011)

Und heute geht es wieder auf die trockenen Altweibersommertrails, aber vielleicht finden wir doch noch ein/zwei Moderlöcher...
18.30 KH, Licht ist inzwischen Pflicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pueppchen (27. September 2011)

Macht ihr eigentlich ein "Geil, die Hausrunden in 30 Sekunden unter Bestmarke gefahren" oder eher ein "Mist, schon wieder ne Berg den ich hoch muß, damit Bergab die 150mm und 14,5 kg gerechtfertigt sind"?

Fang grad nach einem Jahr Langdistanz-Training - und halt der Langdistanz - wieder mit dem MTB an und muß feststellen, dass RR-Training fürs MTB herzlich wenig gebracht hat. Ist schon was anderes, wenn man immer auf Gleichmäßigkeit aus ist und dann mal mit Hügeln konfrontiert wird. Und nach der LD hab ich eben echt wenig Bock auf Stress - eher auf entspanntes Trail-Suchen und -Surfen.


----------



## LowRider4711 (27. September 2011)

Ich wäre heute für letzteres. Hab noch den Crossduathlon in den Beinen


----------



## Pueppchen (27. September 2011)

Cool - weiter so und ich bin bei.
Auch wenn es mir ein bisschen Sorge bereitet, dass ich ständig diese 29er in den Signaturen lesen muß. Nicht, dass das ansteckend ist und ich die Order meines Rahmens mit 160mm noch umbiegen muß auf 100mm mit großen Rädern. Oder gar ne zusätzliche Order.


----------



## Kono (27. September 2011)

...und ich habe vom WE noch die 3500hm aus der Pfalz in den Beinen. Ich werde daher Heude jants jemüdlich de Berje hoach zuggeln 
Bis nachher.


----------



## flansch09 (27. September 2011)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Hab noch den Crossduathlon in den Beinen


 


Kono schrieb:


> habe vom WE noch die 3500hm aus der Pfalz in den Beinen. ...


 
In die Reihe kann ich mich auch gesellen...habe noch die 17 Stunden non-stop rudern um den Genfer See im Körper...
Bis später


----------



## hoedsch (27. September 2011)

Besonders wenn man um den See rudert kann das wirklich anstrengend werden.


----------



## WhiteGiant (27. September 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> ...und ich habe vom WE noch die 3500hm aus der Pfalz in den Beinen. Ich werde daher Heude jants jemüdlich de Berje hoach zuggeln
> Bis nachher.


 
 jants jemüdlich klingt gut komme auch

MfG
Arek


----------



## g_mtb (27. September 2011)

gemütlich hört sich gut an


----------



## flansch09 (27. September 2011)

schaffs doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pueppchen (28. September 2011)

Vielen Dank für die nette Runde und ich werd mal versuchen, den Dienstag dauerhaft um Kalender zu setzen.
Werd am WE mal probieren, wie weit ich mit meinem SSP komme  Die Vorstellung gestern hat mir schon ordentlich Respekt abrungen.


----------



## hoedsch (28. September 2011)

Gestern wurde eindrucksvoll demonstriert, dass ein Eingangrad nur einen Gang besitzt - Vollgas! So wurde durch Haake und Meyers Park gepflügt, bevor sich im hinteren Teil des Feldes der Unmut breit machte und auf eine gemächliche Gangart umgesattelt wurde.
Danach ging es über weite Strecken bis an den südlichen Zipfel des Sunders und anschließend über Kiekeberg, Moisburger Stein und Sennhütte wieder zurück.
43km und 700 Hm habe ich gemessen.


----------



## peterbe (28. September 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Gestern wurde eindrucksvoll demonstriert, dass ein Eingangrad nur einen Gang besitzt - Vollgas!



Dem muss ich widersprechen! Bergauf Vollgas, ok, muss sein, systembedingt. Aber Bergab war das normales Haaketempo, und als gemeckert wurde, wurde auch dieses auf »suutsche« reguliert. Sonst wäre der Plan des Guide, mal wieder eine DOD über 40km zu fahren, schwerlich umsetzbar gewesen... Und am Parkplatz dachte ich, eine Schleife durch die Heide wäre auch noch dringewesen!


----------



## helgeb (28. September 2011)

Wer unterfordert war, möge die Hand heben!


----------



## helgeb (28. September 2011)

Der Holzfällertrail ist doch verloren.
Zwar wurde der Grundeigentümer aufgefordert, die Sperrungen zu entfernen. (Deswegen liegt der Stacheldraht nun auf dem Boden) Leider hat er vor, dort junge Buchen zu pflanzen. Dann handelt es sich um eine Forstkultur, die nicht betreten werden darf.
Nebenbei ist die Naturschutzabteilung der Auffassung, dass es sich bei derartigen Wegen nicht um Fahrwege handelt. - Soweit nachvollziehbar - Jedoch schließt sie daraus, dass ein Befahren mit Fahrrädern unzulässig sei. Demnach hätten die Mountainbiker dem Grundeigentümer zurecht "gestunken".


----------



## Hanswurschtl (28. September 2011)

Hab morgen frei und will ab 10/11Uhr zwischen 3 - 5 Stunden fahren.

Entweder bei mir über Norderstedt den Alsterwanderweg runter (90 KM)
oder
Ab Neugraben zum Brunsberg vielleicht auch nach Neukloster und da noch ein bisschen
oder,
falls zufällig der Sachsenwald-Nils auch frei hat und als Guide zur Verfügung steht, im Hamburger Osten ein paar Trails. 

Schnittgeschwindigkeit hier im flachen Norden ca. 25 KMH im Süden ca. 22/23 also einigermaßen zügig.


Vielleicht ist ja einer von den schnelleren hier morgen auch "vorübergehend arbeitslos", dann einfach bis morgen 9 30 Uhr melden.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (28. September 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Gestern wurde eindrucksvoll demonstriert, dass ein Eingangrad nur einen Gang besitzt - Vollgas! So wurde durch Haake und Meyers Park gepflügt, bevor sich im hinteren Teil des Feldes der Unmut breit machte und auf eine gemächliche Gangart umgesattelt wurde.
> Danach ging es über weite Strecken bis an den südlichen Zipfel des Sunders und anschließend über Kiekeberg, Moisburger Stein und Sennhütte wieder zurück.
> 43km und 700 Hm habe ich gemessen.




Trotz der demonstrationen hat es Spaß gemacht und als ich zu Hause war zeigte mein Tacho 48,5km und 910Hm.Klasse *Nightride .

*MfG
Arek


----------



## de_reu (30. September 2011)

MOin, morgen nachmittag (ca. 14.00 - 16.00) jemand am Start; habe Nachholbedarf...

Cu delf


----------



## helgeb (1. Oktober 2011)

Holzfällertrail derzeit passierbar.
  Mal wieder ein Update: Die schlimmsten Barrikaden sind beseitigt. Das was noch an Bäumen und Gestrüpp rum liegt, kann umfahren werden. Noch sind keine Bäumchen gepflanzt. Der hintere, grüne Teil war ja immer schon frei. Und heute konnte er endlich mal wieder genossen werden.


----------



## de_reu (3. Oktober 2011)

wir fahren 12:30 ne kurze schnelle Runde...
CU De


----------



## Gothic70 (4. Oktober 2011)

ich hab heute Kinder Dienst und falle aus.
Matthias


----------



## flansch09 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin um 18:30 Uhr an der KH.


----------



## hoedsch (5. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Runde zu fünft in großen Teilen durch die Fischbeker Heide. 35km und 680Hm sind dabei zusammen gekommen.


----------



## LowRider4711 (5. Oktober 2011)

hoedsch, einen hast du uterschlagen. Wir waren sogar zu sechst 

Wirklich schöne Runde


----------



## peterbe (8. Oktober 2011)

So. 12.30 KH: Trailrunde? Wetter soll passen.


----------



## de_reu (8. Oktober 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> So. 12.30 KH: Trailrunde? Wetter soll passen.



fahren heute 13:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (8. Oktober 2011)

Na immerhin haben wir uns ja noch kurz gesehen. Wir waren fast durch.


----------



## WhiteGiant (9. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Runde heute mit pixelquantec durch die HB.Teilweise recht frisch
bei 8'C hatten wir 34Km und 765Hm auf dem Tacho .

MfG
Arek


----------



## peterbe (9. Oktober 2011)

Wir sind dann wohl nach euch unser Pflaumenkuchenrunde gefahren: zu viert im flotten 16er Schnitt 37km mit 750hm durch den westlichen Teil der HBs: Heide/Panzerübungsgelände/Schießstand. Danke Felix fürs Guiden.


----------



## helgeb (9. Oktober 2011)

Peter, du bist fast überfahren worden!


peterbe schrieb:


> häh?


Habe euch am Ehestorfer Heuweg gesehen.


----------



## peterbe (9. Oktober 2011)

häh?


----------



## hoedsch (9. Oktober 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wir sind dann wohl nach euch unser Pflaumenkuchenrunde gefahren: zu viert im flotten 16er Schnitt 37km mit 750hm durch den westlichen Teil der HBs: Heide/Panzerübungsgelände/Schießstand. Danke Felix fürs Guiden.



Danke Danke Danke, wie Wilhelm aus Viertbruch sagen würde. Besonders der Kuchen kam sehr gut an.


----------



## peterbe (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich rausschaue, gruselt es mich, aber heute nachmittag soll der Regen aufhören, dann würde ich um 18.30 an der KH sein für eine vielleicht feuchte Runde...


----------



## Gothic70 (11. Oktober 2011)

also Pinneberg ist schon trocken. 
Ich bin heute dabei.
Matthias


----------



## hoedsch (11. Oktober 2011)

Trotz der inzwischen guten Wetteraussichten werden ich es aufgrund der Arbeits- und Verkehrsaussichten nicht schaffen am Start zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (11. Oktober 2011)

Heute sind wir zu dritt noch bei Sonne gestartet, haben feine, fast trockene Trias gefunden und sind die komplette Heide auf Vollmond-Trails ohne Licht gefahren - herrlich. Lediglich auf den letzten 3 km hat uns ein mieser Schauer erwischt. Trotzdem waren es schöne herbstliche 34 km mit 750 hm in etwas über 2,5 Stunden


----------



## hoedsch (11. Oktober 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> fast trockene Trias gefunden



Aha, eine Expedition zu den Sauriern. Ich war leider erst um 20 Uhr im Hause.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (12. Oktober 2011)

Wie habt ihr das Foto hingekriegt? Schafft man das auch mit einer 200,-Eur Digi-Cam vom letzten Jahr?
oder war das noch gar nicht so dunkel?
Bin nämlich heute oder morgen Abends/Nachts irgendwann in der Heide wg. Vollmond.

Sven


----------



## peterbe (12. Oktober 2011)

Bessere Kompaktknipse, bis auf die Lichtstimmung ist das Bild qualitativ mäßig, aber immerhin hat die Knipse eine Langzeitbelichtung. Ansonsten: probier's aus, viel Spaß!


----------



## Gothic70 (13. Oktober 2011)

noch mal zum Samstag(Deister),wann wolltet ihr los?
Matthias


----------



## peterbe (13. Oktober 2011)

Am Samstag wollen wir eine D.O.D.-Goldener-Oktober-Deister-Tour machen: Waldautobahnen hoch und Rumpeltrails runter bis wir nicht mehr können. maximaler Federweg macht Sinn, Protektoren können nicht schaden (ich pack auch Schienenbeinschoner ein...)
Beim letzten mal hatten wir am Ende nach 6 Stunden knapp 60km und 1800 hm drauf; ich weiß nicht, ob wir diesmal soviel wollen/können.

Also, Sa. Treffen 8.45 KH, wer kommt denn mit und hat wieviel Autoplätze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallewirsch (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo peterbe, sehe ich das richtig, Ihr kommt extra aus HH um im Deister zu trailen?
Respekt, das ist ja dann wohl ein langer Tag.
Wenn Ihr mögt, wir (5 peoples) fahren Sonntags regelmässig durch besagtes Naherholungsgebiet, da könnten wir doch mal zusammen radeln und dabei Geschichten erzählen.
Sind auch auf den Trails unterwegs, auch hochfahrenderweise.
Vile Grüße in den hohen Norden.
Matthias


----------



## Kono (13. Oktober 2011)

Kallewirsch schrieb:


> ...sehe ich das richtig, Ihr kommt extra aus HH um im Deister zu trailen?


Ja, natürlich. Warum denn nicht?

Meine Frau muss Sa. arbeiten und ich hab die Kinder. Wenn ich um 8:45 Uhr an der KH stehe bin ich die Bälger irgendwie los geworden, ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und bleibt Gesund!
Gruß
Arne

BTW. "Das Biest" ist wieder frei und fahrbar.


----------



## WhiteGiant (13. Oktober 2011)

BTW. "Das Biest" ist wieder frei und fahrbar.[/quote]


Hi ich war heute auch unterwegs und auf unserer Vater/Sohn Tour radelten wir 29km durch die HB´s ,und hatten jede menge Spaß.


----------



## Gothic70 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich werd auch da sein 8.45 KH ist genau meine Zeit gähn.....
Aber ok das Wetter soll ja super werden,ich werd aber nicht so lange wie ihr fahren können.
Schauen wir mal was der Tag so bringt.Bis Samstag.
Matthias


----------



## hoedsch (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich falle bis auf weiteres aus, auch für die Tour in den Deister.


----------



## peterbe (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, wir waren heut zu viert im Deister, es war ein herrlicher Ausflug, wir haben einige der tollen Trails gefahren, waren begeistert, wie gut die Trails mal wieder gepflegt waren und am Ende des Tages standen 49km mit 1650 hm auf der Uhr. Es gab nur einen kleineren Rempler mit einem verbogenen Schaltauge und einer leicht geschwollenen Hand, ansonsten sind wir heile und gut gelaunt, aber platt wieder in HH angekommen.


----------



## Kono (16. Oktober 2011)

Cooles Ding! Besonders die Parallelfahrt am Farnweg fand ich ja megageil.


----------



## helgeb (16. Oktober 2011)

Mich hat ein kleines Wesen zurück begleitet. Es war so etwas wie eine sechsbeinige Zecke, die auf meinem Rücken umher krabbelte und sich fest genug hielt, um mich  nicht zuletzt wegen der generellen Fehlkonstruktion von Schulter- und Ellenbogengelenken  eine Weile zu beschäftigen. Sie ist in ihrem improvisierten Terrarium dann leider sehr schnell eines scheinbar natürlichen Todes gestorben.
  Es handelte sich wohl um eine Hirschlausfliege. Optisch sind sie so eine Mischung aus Zecke und Ameise. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, fliegen die zu einem Säugetier, werfen ihre Flügel ab, suchen sich ein schönes Plätzchen, beißen, trinken Blut, lassen sich fallen und verpuppen sich irgendwo.


----------



## Haky (17. Oktober 2011)

Ist für morgen was geplant?


----------



## WhiteGiant (17. Oktober 2011)

Haky schrieb:


> Ist für morgen was geplant?



Hi , wenn das Wetter passt  dann 18:30 an der KH.
Und Beleuchtung nicht vergessen!
Gruß 
Arek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (17. Oktober 2011)

bin dabei 
Matthias
PSer Deister war so ober cool.


----------



## helgeb (18. Oktober 2011)

Aktuell ist das Wetter mies.
Wie sehen eure Pläne für heute Abend aus?


----------



## flansch09 (18. Oktober 2011)

helgeb schrieb:


> Aktuell ist das Wetter mies.
> Wie sehen eure Pläne für heute Abend aus?


Ab jetzt wirds besser...bin dabei.


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Oktober 2011)

ich auch 
Matthias


----------



## Haky (18. Oktober 2011)

Weiß nicht ob ich es schaffe.....wenn ich nicht da bin, wartet nicht....


----------



## WhiteGiant (18. Oktober 2011)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Ab jetzt wirds besser...bin dabei.


 

Mache mich gleich auf dem weg
Bis Gleich


----------



## peterbe (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich schaffs heut nicht, euch viel Spaß


----------



## helgeb (18. Oktober 2011)

Und Tiere sind so: http://www.welt.de/sport/article13654514/Antilope-rammt-Mountainbiker-vom-Fahrrad.html
  Auch in unseren Breitengraden kann man umgerannt werden. Recht kurze Zeit nach Beginn unserer heutigen, nassen Tour, wurde einer mitten aus unserer Reihe vom Wald angegriffen und aus dem Sattel katapultiert. Ein Wildschwein hielt sich nicht an die üblichen Vorfahrtsregeln und sprang in das Vorderrad. Das war wie gegen eine Wand zu fahren. Man sah das leicht verwirrte Tier sein Opfer noch kurz umkreisen, bis es sich rasch im Unterholz verkroch.
  Ich hoffe, dass auch nach genauerer Inaugenscheinnahme keine größeren Verletzungen zutage traten und wünsche den gründlich verteilten Stoßverletzungen eine gute Genesung.
  Das Vorderrad ist nicht mehr ganz grade. Vor allem aber sind die Spuren auf der Federgabel beeindruckend. Mehrere kleine, tiefe Dellen zieren das Gabelgehäuse. Zahnabdrücke! Gekrönt von einer ordentlichen Ladung schaumigem Wildschweinsabber.
  Nachdem wir noch eben die Förstergemahlin aus dem Feierabendsessel geklingelt hatten, ging es mit einem weniger noch zu den knackigen Anstiegen und rutschigen Wurzeln um den Falkenberg. Etwas durchnässt und gründlich verschlammt ging die kurze, ereignisreiche Runde dann nach knapp 30 km mit 580 Höhenmetern zu Ende.


----------



## WhiteGiant (18. Oktober 2011)

helgeb schrieb:


> Und Tiere sind so: http://www.welt.de/sport/article13654514/Antilope-rammt-Mountainbiker-vom-Fahrrad.html
> Auch in unseren Breitengraden kann man umgerannt werden. Recht kurze Zeit nach Beginn unserer heutigen, nassen Tour, wurde einer mitten aus unserer Reihe vom Wald angegriffen und aus dem Sattel katapultiert. Ein Wildschwein hielt sich nicht an die Ã¼blichen Vorfahrtsregeln und sprang in das Vorderrad. âDas war wie gegen eine Wand zu fahren.â Man sah das leicht verwirrte Tier sein Opfer noch kurz umkreisen, bis es sich rasch im Unterholz verkroch.
> Ich hoffe, dass auch nach genauerer Inaugenscheinnahme keine grÃ¶Ãeren Verletzungen zutage traten und wÃ¼nsche den grÃ¼ndlich verteilten StoÃverletzungen eine gute Genesung.
> Das Vorderrad ist nicht mehr ganz grade. Vor allem aber sind die Spuren auf der Federgabel beeindruckend. Mehrere kleine, tiefe Dellen zieren das GabelgehÃ¤use. ZahnabdrÃ¼cke! GekrÃ¶nt von einer ordentlichen Ladung schaumigem Wildschweinsabber.
> Nachdem wir noch eben die FÃ¶rstergemahlin aus dem Feierabendsessel geklingelt hatten, ging es mit einem weniger noch zu den knackigen Anstiegen und rutschigen Wurzeln um den Falkenberg. Etwas durchnÃ¤sst und grÃ¼ndlich verschlammt ging die kurze, ereignisreiche Runde dann nach knapp 30 km mit 580 HÃ¶henmetern zu Ende.


 

Der Unfall passierte vor mir und sah sehr spektakulÃ¤r aus,aber wo das Wildschwein in meine richtung lief hatte ich ein grosses P in den Augen.
Wechselte aber zum GlÃ¼ck die richtung und verschwand im Wald.
Bis auf paar blaue flecken ist Markus denke ich nichts passiert an der stelle noch Gute Besserung.

Mfg
Arek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (18. Oktober 2011)

helgeb schrieb:


> Vor allem aber sind die Spuren auf der Federgabel beeindruckend. Mehrere kleine, tiefe Dellen zieren das Gabelgehäuse. Zahnabdrücke! Gekrönt von einer ordentlichen Ladung schaumigem Wildschweinsabber.


Wow, was für eine Story. Aber Zahnabdrücke? Das Vieh hat sich doch wohl nicht in die Federgabel verbissen, oder?


----------



## mtberHH (18. Oktober 2011)

Hi Arek,

nicht Sven (der ist nach Schenefeld "ausgewandert"), sondern Markus. 

Ansonsten kann ich im Nachhinein nur sagen, "Schwein gehabt". Hätte das liebe Tierchen nicht meine Gabel, sondern meine Beine mit den Stoßzähnen erwischt, dann ginge es mir jetzt wahrscheinlich schlechter. Bin auf jeden Fall noch mit eigener Kraft nach Hause gekommen, habe zwar einen fiesen Pferde- (oder eher) Schweinekuss am Oberschenkel und auch sonst zwickst an diversen Stellen, aber es wird wohl nichts größeres zurück bleiben.

Mein Radel habe ich mir noch nicht näher angesehen, die Federgabel sieht aber nicht mehr gut aus. Sollte ich mir als Andenken an ein hoffentlich nicht wiederkehrendes Zusammentreffen der besonderen Art an die Wand hängen.

War auf jeden Fall sehr beeindruckend, wie abrupt man zum Stehen kommen kann, wenn einem so ein Keilerchen vor´s Rad läuft. Wie ich genau "abgestiegen", keine Ahnung, wirst Du wahrscheinlich besser wissen.

Na dann, bis demnächst !

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Hanswurschtl (19. Oktober 2011)

Also Markus, ich habe da keinen Bock mehr drauf!
Ewig versuchst du besser zu sein als ich.
Ich fahr mit Maximalpuls vorne im Wind, du kommst auf einmal von Rechts um ein wenig zu plaudern.
Ich fahr Sonntag gegen einen Baum, du bretterst in'ne Wildsau...


----------



## LowRider4711 (19. Oktober 2011)

Als es sich in Markus Federgabel verbiss dachte das Vieh wahrscheinlich: "Baeh, wat sind diese Bikerwaden zäh", sonst wäre Arek wohl der nächste gewesen


----------



## helgeb (19. Oktober 2011)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> "Baeh, wat sind diese Bikerwaden zäh", sonst wäre Arek wohl der nächste gewesen


Das ist es! Bisher dachte ich, das Tier wäre einfach sehr breit grinsend beim Pogen gewesen...


----------



## Basti74 (19. Oktober 2011)

Die Geschichte liest sich lustig an.
  Aber ich denke, dass in dem Moment als das Wildschwein auf den Weg sprang, 
  war sie alles andere als lustig.
  Gut, dass es nicht schlimmer ausgegangen ist und auf diesem Wege gute Besserung.
  Was ich aber nicht verstehe, warum ihr den Förster benachrichtigt habt 

  Ausser, dass das Tier verwirrt war,  war es nicht verletzt und ich glaube nicht,
  dass Markus eine Teilkasko für Radfahren abgeschlossen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (22. Oktober 2011)

So, 14 Uhr KH, Trailrunde!


----------



## peterbe (24. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem wir Sonntag noch 36 km mit 850 hm den Herbst genossen haben, wird es morgen wohl kälter: 18.30 Kh


----------



## WhiteGiant (25. Oktober 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Nachdem wir Sonntag noch 36 km mit 850 hm den Herbst genossen haben, wird es morgen wohl kälter: 18.30 Kh




Hi ,na kein Bericht von der heutigen DoD Runde km? , hm? was ist los???.
Auf jeden fall meine Runde mit euch hat mir Spaß gemacht nur schade das ich sie nicht bis zum Schluß mitmachen konnte (leider fühlte sich meine Frau nicht so gut)aber nächsten Dienstag bin ich voll dabei.

Ps: Buchsen passen ,Dämpfer auch

MfG
Arek


----------



## peterbe (25. Oktober 2011)

Ja denn mal; 42 km mit 800 hm, perfektes Nightride Wetter, bis auf den Karlsteineinstieg kein Schlamm, dafür haben wir zu fünft / sechst eine Flotte Ründe hingelegt.


----------



## peterbe (25. Oktober 2011)

Übrigens, Arek, cooler Dämpfer!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (26. Oktober 2011)

Ja also mir war es heute nicht vergönnt, morgen werd ich aber eine Ründe um 15:45h an der KH beginnen und dann bis Sunset....
CU Svenni


----------



## flansch09 (30. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
wenn gleich noch jemand spontan Lust auf eine Trailrunde hat...18:30 Uhr treffen an der KH.


----------



## Haky (1. November 2011)

Geht heute was??


----------



## WhiteGiant (1. November 2011)

Haky schrieb:


> Geht heute was??


 
Klar! Aber Du kommst ja sowieso nicht!
Ansonsten 18:30 KH.
Mfg
Arek


----------



## Haky (1. November 2011)

Doch....bis nachher....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (1. November 2011)

Da ich es heute leider nicht schaffe, komme ich auch nicht dazu, Haky nicht zu treffen...
Lauter Phantome, euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## Haky (1. November 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Da ich es heute leider nicht schaffe, komme ich auch nicht dazu, Haky nicht zu treffen...
> Lauter Phantome, euch aber viel Spaß!



Bei soviel Freundlichkeit ist es normal, das es Phantome werden......
Dann fahre ich lieber durch hedendorf....


----------



## helgeb (1. November 2011)

Haky schrieb:


> Freundlichkeit


Unser Humor ist manchmal derbe. Bitte verstehe das nicht als Unfreundlichkeit.
Die gemeinsamen Ausfahrten müssen die Foren-Postings auch nicht unbedingt zahlenmäßig übertreffen, um den Phantomstatus zu verlieren.
Wir freuen uns wirklich ALLE über neue Gesichter!
Also hoffentlich bis bald im Wald.
... und besser noch...





Haky schrieb:


> Doch....bis nachher....


----------



## Gothic70 (1. November 2011)

also ich freue mich immer über neue Gesichter also bis 18.30 an der KH Haky.
Matthias


----------



## SvenniLiteville (1. November 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Da ich es heute leider nicht schaffe, komme ich auch nicht dazu, Haky nicht zu treffen...
> Lauter Phantome, euch aber viel Spaß!


Neue Gesichter find ich auch immer gut aumen:

Schade Peter jetzt hatte ich doch schon den Winkelmesser eingepackt...

Werde heute mal die 34er entjungfern, (Büschen komisch klingt sie ja, so'n bissi wie'n altes Bügelbrett)

Bis nachher Jungs...


----------



## Haky (1. November 2011)

Ich bin am heuweg und finde die Hütte nicht......*******.....


----------



## Kono (1. November 2011)

Haky schrieb:


> Ich bin am heuweg und finde die Hütte nicht......*******.....



 Ich lach mich kaputt


----------



## WhiteGiant (1. November 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Ich lach mich kaputt


Und es wird noch besser!
Sch....ß akku ist nicht geladen worden.
Bin auch zu Haus geblieben
Euch viel Spaß
MfG
Arek


----------



## gnss (1. November 2011)

Ich weiß wo die KH ist. 
Meine Akkus sind geladen. 
Rüsselseuche 

Irgendetwas ist immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haky (1. November 2011)

Jetzt mal ohne Scheiß!!!!!!!!!!!!
Was für eine KAKa....Bin mit nem Kumpel los gefahren...
kurz vorm Heuweg habe ich gesagt die Hütte kommt gleich.
Da sagt er doch glatt: "Die ist oben"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tja als wir dann oben waren ist ihm aufgefallen das die Hütte OBEN anders heisst! Dann habe ich im Handy nachgeschaut.....tja und was ist...
Sind dann wieder runter gefahren und waren um viertel Vor an der Hütte....
Sind dann sofort in den Wald hinein, doch wir fanden natürlich niemand mehr:-( Sind dann durch den Wald zur Fischbecker Heide und dann zurück...
Klassse...Ich dreh durch.............
Vieleicht sollten wir mal Telenummer austauschen, wenn so ein Scheiß passiert.....


----------



## pixelquantec (1. November 2011)

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=k%C3%A4rntner+h%C3%BCtte+hamburg&hl=de&ie=UTF8&gl=de&hq=k%C3%A4rntner+h%C3%BCtte&hnear=Hamburg&t=h&z=11&vpsrc=0


----------



## Haky (1. November 2011)

Danke jetzt weiß ich auch wo sie ist.,.....


----------



## flansch09 (1. November 2011)

Sieben Biker fanden heute Abend ihren Weg zur KH und es ging anschließend durch die Haake, vorbei am Wildpark und rüber in die Heide. Insgesamt wurden 32km und 750hm teils bei dichtem Nebel in die staubigen Trails gekurbelt.


----------



## hoedsch (2. November 2011)

Es wird Zeit das ich wieder in die Runde einsteige. Keine Disziplin mehr. ;-)


----------



## LowRider4711 (2. November 2011)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Sieben Biker fanden heute Abend ihren Weg zur KH und es ging anschließend durch die Haake, vorbei am Wildpark und rüber in die Heide. Insgesamt wurden 32km und 750hm teils bei dichtem Nebel in die staubigen Trails gekurbelt.



Jau, schöne Runde gestern. Bin extrem tiefenentspannt heut früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (2. November 2011)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Sieben Biker fanden heute Abend ihren Weg zur KH und es ging anschließend durch die Haake, vorbei am Wildpark und rüber in die Heide. Insgesamt wurden 32km und 750hm teils bei dichtem Nebel in die staubigen Trails gekurbelt.



Besten Dank noch mal an Helge, mein Akkuretter, sonst wäre die Tour für mich nach 'ner halben Std. vorbei gewesen.

CU Svenni


----------



## mtberHH (2. November 2011)

Vielleicht ein bißchen kurzfristig, aber dennoch ein Versuch!

Konnte gestern Abend leider nicht, habe jetzt aber spontan heute Abend Zeit. Sollte das also noch jemand von Euch lesen und sich auch noch ein bisschen bewegen wollen, könnten wir um 17.30Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte starten.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall zu der Zeit dort auftauchen und dann entweder mit Begleitung oder alleine losfahren. Fahrzeit ca. 2-2.5h.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## peterbe (3. November 2011)

Deister am Samstag

Da ich mir einen kleinen miesen Virus eingefangen habe, hat mir meine Naturheilprakterin von sportlichen Aktivitäten im hohen Pulsbereich dringend abgeraten, deswegen muss ich meine Teilnahme an der Deisterfahrt für Samstag absagen. Da ich aber auf jeden Fall noch eine Deisterfahrt im Herbst machen möchte, würde ich noch mal am 12.11. fahren. 

An diesem Wochenende würde ich am Sonntag stattdessen eine im niedrigen Pulsbereich liegende Winterpokal-Einstiegsrunde fahren, vielleicht von Sprötze aus eine lockere Runde in die Heide.

Wenn ihr Samstag in den Deisten fahrt: euch viel Spaß, wenn ihr am 12.11. mitkommt: umso besser!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (3. November 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Deister am Samstag
> 
> Da ich mir einen kleinen miesen Virus eingefangen habe, hat mir meine Naturheilprakterin von sportlichen Aktivitäten im hohen Pulsbereich dringend abgeraten, deswegen muss ich meine Teilnahme an der Deisterfahrt für Samstag absagen.



Na mensch Peter, Du machst Sachen! Gute Besserung!

Das mit dem 12.11. überlege ich mir.

*Ich wollte aus Termingründen aber unbedingt diesen Samstag fahren.

Wer ist dabei? Wann fahren wir wo ab???*

CU Svenni


----------



## WhiteGiant (3. November 2011)

Hi ,falls jemand lust hat mitzumachen beim Winterpokal hier ist der link.
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


MfG
Arek


----------



## de_reu (3. November 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Deister am Samstag
> ..., wenn ihr am 12.11. mitkommt: umso besser!



 habe noch mal in den Kalender gekuckt, ich würde am 12.11. noch mal mit fahren.


----------



## LowRider4711 (3. November 2011)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Hi ,falls jemand lust hat mitzumachen beim Winterpokal hier ist der link.
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372
> 
> MfG
> Arek



Hey Arek,

die Leute bei der FB-Gruppe haben insgesamt 4 Teams am Start. Bei einem brauchen sie noch Unterstützung --> Latecomers. Vielleicht hast du ja Lust da einzusteigen.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (4. November 2011)

de_reu schrieb:


> habe noch mal in den Kalender gekuckt, ich würde am 12.11. noch mal mit fahren.



Nochmal die Frage:

Wer kommt am 5. Nov mit? Das Wetter wird der absolute Traum, noch wolkenloser als in HH!!!
Abfahrt sollte so gegen 08:30h sein.
Je nachdem wer mitfährt machen wir einen geographisch sinnvollen Treffpunkt ab.

CU Svenni


----------



## Haky (4. November 2011)

Ich kann am we leider nicht so früh....muss arbeiten.....
Aber am Dienstag bin ich dabei.....(weiß) ja nun wo die Hütte ist.....


----------



## WhiteGiant (5. November 2011)

Hi ,ich suche noch Leute für  Winterpokal Team.
Es wäre cool wenn noch jemand einsteigen würde.
Gruß 
Arek
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (6. November 2011)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Hi ,ich suche noch Leute für  Winterpokal Team.
> Es wäre cool wenn noch jemand einsteigen würde.
> Gruß
> Arek
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372



OK! was muss ich tun???


----------



## peterbe (6. November 2011)

Heute habe die Rekonvaleszenz-Route mal genutzt, um ein wenig zu filmen...


----------



## WhiteGiant (6. November 2011)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> OK! was muss ich tun???


 

Hi Sveni einfach auf den link klicken und dan als Mitglied anmelden.

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372

MfG
Arek


----------



## WhiteGiant (6. November 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heute habe die Rekonvaleszenz-Route mal genutzt, um ein wenig zu filmen...
> 
> Hi Peter ,cooles video.
> Wäre auch gerne dabei!
> ...


----------



## Tracer (6. November 2011)

peter, richtig cooles video!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (7. November 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heute habe die Rekonvaleszenz-Route mal genutzt, um ein wenig zu filmen...



Tolle Regie, starker Schnitt!!! Profi halt


----------



## skalis (7. November 2011)

Hi,

wann und wo startet Ihr morgen genau ?
Wäre morgen gerne mal dabei, auch wenn ich eine längere
Anfahrt habe ...

Stefan


----------



## WhiteGiant (7. November 2011)

skalis schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wann und wo startet Ihr morgen genau ?
> Wäre morgen gerne mal dabei, auch wenn ich eine längere
> ...


 
Hi suche immer noch Leute für Winterpokalteam.
Mfg
Arek




http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## WhiteGiant (7. November 2011)

skalis schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wann und wo startet Ihr morgen genau ?
> Wäre morgen gerne mal dabei, auch wenn ich eine längere
> ...



Hallo Stefan start ist morgen um 18:30 an der 

*Kärntner Hütte* 



MfG
Arek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (8. November 2011)

skalis schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wann und wo startet Ihr morgen genau ?
> Wäre morgen gerne mal dabei, auch wenn ich eine längere
> ...



Entspanntes WP-Punkte sammeln oder wie sonst? Muss mich ja entsprechend anziehen


----------



## Haky (8. November 2011)

Jub, punkte sammeln....bis nachher......


----------



## Kono (8. November 2011)

Ah, es geht wieder los , getreu dem WP Motto: Möglichst lange langsam fahren . Ja ja.
Die Viren sind auskuriert und ich habe auch wieder richtig Lust einen gepflegten Nightride zu fahren, auch wenn ich die letzten Wochen konditionell einiges liegen gelassen habe. Aber meine Frau hat heute Abend eine Fortbildung, daher kann ich leider nicht mit. Schade.


----------



## Trailbiker66 (8. November 2011)

Moin, ich versuche es heute auch mal wieder nach langer Zeit ....hoffe ich bin pünktlich ....Gruß Michael


----------



## Gothic70 (8. November 2011)

Ich komme auch
Matthias


----------



## WhiteGiant (8. November 2011)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich komme auch
> Matthias


 Bin schon auf dem Weg, bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haky (8. November 2011)

Boar bin ich platttttttt.....Gesamt 73km!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DURCHGESCHÜTTELT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Danke für die Geile Führung......
Bis next week Dienstag....


----------



## WhiteGiant (8. November 2011)

Haky schrieb:


> Boar bin ich platttttttt.....Gesamt 73km!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DURCHGESCHÜTTELT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Danke für die Geile Führung......
> Bis next week Dienstag....




War wie immer eine tolle Tour.
Peter viellen dank für's Guiden.
Mfg
Arek
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## Trailbiker66 (9. November 2011)

Schönes Ding,Peter 
Hat Spaß gemacht auch wenn ich noch nicht auf Ballhöhe bin mit euch 


Gruß Michael


----------



## Haky (9. November 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand links schickes, da wo ich eure "porno" Lampen bestellen kann?  
Will auch Flutlicht..... danke


----------



## LowRider4711 (9. November 2011)

Sehr geil wieder  (und sehr anstrengend ... mehr als erwartet)


----------



## skalis (9. November 2011)

Ja, auch von mir (als Neuling) herzlichen Dank an Peter
für das tolle Guiding. Dachte, ich kenne die HaBe's schon ein
bisschen ... Pustekuchen  !

Falls jemand den GPS-Track hat und das nicht gegen Eure
Regeln verstösst, mag mir irgendwer den zukommen lassen.
Würde doch gerne noch mal in Ruhe schauen, wo wir
da gestern rumgekurvt sind ... Möcht's irgendwie verstehen 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## LowRider4711 (9. November 2011)

Haky schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand links schickes, da wo ich eure "porno" Lampen bestellen kann?
> Will auch Flutlicht..... danke



guckst du hier: http://magicshinelights.de/


----------



## peterbe (9. November 2011)

Der Guide fährt ja nur vorne vor und versucht, nicht falsch abzubiegen...
War ne schöne Ründe gestern, vor lauter Flutlichtern konnte ich garnicht zählen; waren wir 10 oder 12? Ganz schön viele, dadurch war das Tempo natürlich auch moderater, schön, wenns für die Gruppe gepasst hat. 
Noch mal zum Track: wenn ihn jemand hat, ist es natürlich nett, ihn persönlich weiterzugeben. Ich finde aber eher problematisch, sie irgendwo öffentlich zu hinterlegen. Was der "Bikerfreund" nicht weiß, macht ihn nicht heiss. Aber ich hab selbst seit Jahren keinen Track mehr in den HBs aufgezeichnet und kann deswegen auch nicht mit einem dienen.
Und für die Statistik: 39,5 km, 165 min, 800 hm, Schitt: sehr moderat.
Grüße, Peter


----------



## LowRider4711 (9. November 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Schitt: sehr moderat.


 Das ist wie immer Ansichtssache


----------



## Haky (9. November 2011)

welche von den Lampen Fahrt ihr denn? Oder ist empfehlenwert?? 
Spiele mit dem.Gedanken mir die MJ 808E zu kaufen?! Fa steht noch was wegen akku tausch?? Empfehlenswert?? 
Danke......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (9. November 2011)

Haky schrieb:


> welche von den Lampen Fahrt ihr denn? Oder ist empfehlenwert??
> Spiele mit dem.Gedanken mir die MJ 808E zu kaufen?! Fa steht noch was wegen akku tausch?? Empfehlenswert??
> Danke......


Die 808 haben viele. Die ist super auf dem Helm. Und dann noch eine 856 oder 872 an den Lenker und es werde (Porno)Licht


----------



## Haky (9. November 2011)

Die Regierung meldet nur eine Lampe kann gekauft werden :+) 
Habe mich ein bissle schlau gelesen, doch ich habe ja schon mal 
Ne falsche gekauft.....drum nochmals ne frage....
Möchte nur eine am.Lenker, wenn sie ein bisschen breiter streud reicht das denke ich....also lieber die 856 oder 808??? Danke nochmals...


----------



## helgeb (9. November 2011)

@ Haky:
  Die 872 strahlt sehr breit und weich und obwohl das etwas zu Lasten der Fernlicht-Reichweite geht, halte ich sie bis auf die charakteristischen Magicshine-Nachteile fÃ¼r eine optimale Lenkerlampe.
  Die 856 kenne ich nicht. Sieht der 872 ja prinzipiell Ã¤hnlich.
  Wer es lieber âspottigâ mag, kann auf die 808 zurÃ¼ckgreifen. Die hat ein etwas unaufgerÃ¤umteres, engeres Lichtbild, das etwas mehr auf die Ferne ausgerichtet ist. Also auch als zusÃ¤tzliche Helmlampe ganz gut.
  Wie gesagt kann ich fÃ¼r die Lenkermontage die 872 empfehlen oder bin auf Praxistests der *856 *gespannt.
  Wenn du lÃ¤nger warten mÃ¶chtest, gibt es die Leuchten in chinesischen Onlineshops billiger.
  Wenn du ein konstruktiv solideres Produkt mÃ¶chtest, kannst du fÃ¼r deutsche âKonkurrenzprodukteâ deutlich mehr Geld ausgeben.

  @ skalis:
  Den Track â jedenfalls fÃ¼r den Teil ab meinem verspÃ¤teten Einstieg â werde ich dir zukommen lassen.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (9. November 2011)

skalis schrieb:


> Ja, auch von mir (als Neuling) herzlichen Dank an Peter
> für das tolle Guiding. Dachte, ich kenne die HaBe's schon ein
> bisschen ... Pustekuchen  !
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan,

an eine PN konnte ich leider keinen Anhang anhängen aber ich denke, dass das hier alles andere als ein Geheimnis ist. Also hier der Track von gestern:

CU Svenni


----------



## hoedsch (9. November 2011)

Wurde der Holzfäller gefahren?


----------



## LowRider4711 (9. November 2011)

erst geschoben / getragen, dann gefahren. Da liegt ja soviel Unrat auf dem Weg rum


----------



## WhiteGiant (9. November 2011)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> erst geschoben / getragen, dann gefahren. Da liegt ja soviel Unrat auf dem Weg rum



Das stimmt der Typ hat sich da richtig ausgetobt

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## pixelquantec (9. November 2011)

Wir haben den am Samstag ausgelassen, da die Einfahrt aussah, als wenn er schon für Weihnachten geschmückt ist. ;-)


----------



## peterbe (9. November 2011)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Das stimmt der Typ hat sich da richtig ausgetobt
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372



...mit echter niedersächsischer Bauernschläue: zwischen zwei Barrieren, die so stabil sind, das hat er noch im 43er Partisanenkrieg gelernt, legt er 5 zersägte Baumscheiben und denkt wohl, er kann uns foppen: Gesperrt wegen Holzarbeiten. Sitzt jetzt wahrscheinlich mit seinen Kumpels bei Bier und Schnaps im Heidekrug oder im Deutschen Haus und wiederholt zum fünften mal, wie er es jetzt endlich diesen Radlern und erst recht den Studierten im Landratsamt gezeigt hat und schmeißt ne Runde Doppelkorn....»aber Wilhelm« flüstert er dem Wirt »nimm den verdünnten, sonst wird's mir zu teuer«

Wenn sich am Wochenende Heinrich Müller vom Wanderverein Rosengarten beim Volkstrauertag-Wandern bei der Überwindung seiner Sperren den Hals bricht ist es vorbei mit der Bauernschläue, dann kriecht er dem Landrat und seinen Beamten im fernen Winsen zu Füßen, ihm nicht sein Waldrecht wegzunehmen, das Kriechen hat er noch von seinem Großvater gelernt, der schon im fernen Hannover um Holzrechte buhlen musste und dafür sogar seinen Nachbarn der Wilderei denunziert hat, um einen Hektar mehr zu erschwindeln... ja so sind sie die Holzbauern: Helge, führ dein Werk weiter, auf dass wir die Freiheit der Wege auch weiterhin genießen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haky (10. November 2011)

moin moin....muss nochmal stören.... 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Lampe/? Ist die besser als die IQ speed von BuM?? Könnte günstig eine bekommen....http://www.bikelight.eu/bikelight-eu-900.htm


----------



## Basti74 (10. November 2011)

Haky schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand links schickes, da wo ich eure "porno" Lampen bestellen kann?
> Will auch Flutlicht..... danke


Hi,
z.B. hier:
[FONT="][URL="http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrrad-Led-Lampe-BIKELED-SEOUL-SSC-P7-900-Lumen-4-4Ah-/120774155936?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c1eb35ea0"]900Lumen[/URL] [/FONT]
oder
[FONT="][URL="http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrrad-Led-Lampe-BIKELED-Magicshine-1600-Lumen-4-4Ah-/280743577680?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item415d9f0850"]1600Lumen[/URL][/FONT]


----------



## helgeb (10. November 2011)

Haky schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Lampe


nein



Haky schrieb:


> Ist die besser als die IQ speed von BuM?? Könnte günstig eine bekommen....http://www.bikelight.eu/bikelight-eu-900.htm


Es sieht so aus, als sei das Innenleben der Lampe eine alte 808. Anscheinend wurde nur das Gehäuse vom Tesla-Klon zu etwas rechtlich unbedenklicherem modifiziert.
Insofern wäre sie heller als die BuM, für den Wald wohl besser geeignet, dürfte aber nicht im Straßenverkehr am Rad montiert sein.
Preislich müsstest du abwägen, ob sich nicht doch die Anschaffung einer neuen Lampe lohnt. Grade ein alter/gebrauchter Akku der Qualitätsklasse ist praktisch nichts mehr wert.




peterbe schrieb:


> [...] führ dein Werk weiter [...]


----------



## Kono (15. November 2011)

Bääh, dieses nasskalte Wetter geht einem durch und durch. Zumindest war es heute Morgen nicht wirklich toll. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass die Luftfeuchtigkeit zum Abend hin abnimmt. Die Akkus laden jetzt nämlich . 18:30 Uhr KH.


----------



## Haky (15. November 2011)

Leider sind meine neuen Teile noch nicht da, drum werdet ihr mich erst next week wieder sehen....aber dann mit Pornolicht und federgabel!!! Heute fahr ich dann mal mit dem Renner.....viel Spaß euch....


----------



## Trailbiker66 (15. November 2011)

Ich versuche heute wieder mit euch 
mitzuhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgeb (15. November 2011)

Der Holzfällertrail  zumindest der erste Teil  ist derzeit ja mal wieder schwer passierbar. Ich hatte ein nettes Gespräch mit der Behörde. (Keine Ironie! Gibt es dafür auch einen Smiley? ) Das Grundstück wird sich noch einmal angesehen, sobald es in den Reiseplan passt. Die Behörde präferiert weiterhin eine Bepflanzung mit Setzlingen, damit endlich Ruhe ist. Also abwarten und durch Holzabfall stapfen.

  Der Heuberg wird sterben, soweit es letzten Sonntag abzusehen war.


----------



## John Rico (15. November 2011)

Was ist denn der Heuberg?


----------



## Kono (15. November 2011)

Wer ist der Heuberg?


----------



## flansch09 (15. November 2011)

John Rico schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Heuberg?


 
Zum Heuberg gelangt man, wenn man vom Karlstein aus Richtung Holzfällertrail fährt und dabei den Zeckentrail (der Trail mit dem vielen Farn im Sommer) nimmt. Am Ende des Zeckentrails kommt ein Anstieg mit hohem Gras-> Heuberg.
Am Sonntag wiesen der Zeckentrail und der Heuberg erste Zerstörungsanzeichen durch Harvester auf. Ettliche Bäume sind schon gefällt und viele weitere markiert.


----------



## Kono (15. November 2011)

Unter Umständen gar nicht schlecht. Lag (oder liegt noch) dort doch ein dicker Baum quer. Mal schaun, vielleicht wird der gleich mit Weggerückt. Den Zeckentrail bekommen wir wieder hin. Den Hülseberg bin ich neulich auch mal wieder angegangen und sie da, ging so leidlich wieder.


----------



## skalis (15. November 2011)

Bin auch wieder am Start, Bäume hin oder her 
Diesmal hoffentlich pünktlich ...


----------



## Gothic70 (15. November 2011)

ich auch.
Matthias


----------



## WhiteGiant (15. November 2011)

Ich mache mich schon auf dem Weg.

Gruß
Arek
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## LowRider4711 (15. November 2011)

es war mir viel zu schnell heute. Ich mußte am Segelflugplatz abbrechen, ging nix mehr. Vielleicht können wir nächstes Mal doch lieber die Gruppe teilen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle so rasen wollen ...


----------



## hoedsch (15. November 2011)

Heute ging es in Schwarmbildung durch die Nacht und am Parkplatz fanden sich fast alle wieder zusammen. Die Aufregung einiger Leute am Ende kann ich nicht verstehen, denn ich habe noch nie einen Nightride mit ca. 15 Leuten erlebt, bei dem nicht Leute verloren gegangen sind. Und die Gruppe trennen wurde ja abgelehnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (15. November 2011)

Ist eben schwierig... Sorry fürs wegfahren den Einen und danke fürs warten den Anderen. 
Hier mal der "mein" Track von Heute: Link.
Ich bin völlig fix und alle.


----------



## helgeb (15. November 2011)

Ja, heute war nicht so doll. War wohl ein Fehler von mir, dass ich mich dafÃ¼r ausgesprochen habe, es noch einmal mit der ganzen Gruppe zu versuchen. Ich dachte, das mÃ¼sste doch gehen. So viele waren wir dann ja auch wieder nicht. Etwas Tempo raus und jeder achtet auf seinen Hintermannâ¦
  Aber der Versuch ist leider gescheitert. Wer auch immer gerade vornweg gefahren ist, hat sich treiben lassen. Die Spitzengruppe schien sich irgendwie gegenseitig in der Geschwindigkeit aufzuschaukeln. Und hinten brachen mal mehr, mal weniger kontrolliert Gruppenteile weg. Soweit ich das aus dem verwirrten Mittelfeld zu Ã¼berblicken glaubte, ist nie jemand allein geblieben. Aber es tut mir dennoch leid um alle AbgehÃ¤ngten. Die Guides vom Anfang sind zwischenzeitlich selbst verloren gegangen. Da waren sich heut anscheinend alle gleich: Chaos! Und das auch mit einer kontinuierlich kleiner werdenden Gruppe. Nach dieser Beobachtung hÃ¤tten wir uns zu Beginn mindestens dreiteilen mÃ¼ssen.
  Ich fand es unentspannt. Denke aber immer noch, dass es nicht allein die GruppengrÃ¶Ãe war. Heute war es halt einfach irgendwie anders.
  Also auf ein besseres, bis bald im Wald!


----------



## gnss (15. November 2011)

Bei den Hetzern fand ich es heute super, flüssiges Fahren, wenig Pausen. Ist halt ein wenig schade, dass zwangsgeteilt wurde, freiwillig wollte ja keiner. Den Guides sollte man keinen Vorwurf machen, es ist schwierig vor 14 Leuten herzufahren, sich den Weg überlegen, und dann noch schauen, dass alle beisammen bleiben. Und wenn man sich mal umdreht wird man sowieso blind. Nächstes mal sollten wir vielleicht gemeinsam losfahren und nach ein paar Kilometern geordnet teilen.



Kono schrieb:


> Unter Umständen gar nicht schlecht. Lag (oder liegt noch) dort doch ein dicker Baum quer. Mal schaun, vielleicht wird der gleich mit Weggerückt.


An dem Baum gibt es mittlerweile eine schöne Umfahrung, die ist besser als den Baum wegzunehmen.


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2011)

gnss schrieb:


> An dem Baum gibt es mittlerweile eine schöne Umfahrung, die ist besser als den Baum wegzunehmen.



Das stimmt meiner Meinung nach!


----------



## Tracer (15. November 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Unter Umständen gar nicht schlecht. Lag (oder liegt noch) dort doch ein dicker Baum quer. Mal schaun, vielleicht wird der gleich mit Weggerückt.



der baum ist weg, aber es liegt eine menge holz herum!


----------



## flansch09 (15. November 2011)

So wärs richtig:


gnss schrieb:


> An dem Baum *gab* es eine schöne Umfahrung, die *war* besser als den Baum wegzunehmen.


 
Auf der Umfahrung liegen inzwischen dicke Äste und den querliegenden Baum gibts auch nicht mehr.


----------



## helgeb (15. November 2011)

> Den Guides sollte man keinen Vorwurf machen


Falls ich so klang... Mir schien das Problem heute wie gesagt vielschichtiger zu sein.



> Und die Gruppe trennen wurde ja abgelehnt.





> Ist halt ein wenig schade, dass zwangsgeteilt wurde, freiwillig wollte ja keiner.


Ich hoffe, dass ihr nicht nur meinen Vorschlag meint, sonst lief bei der Abstimmung auch noch etwas kräftig schief.



> An dem Baum gibt es mittlerweile eine schöne Umfahrung, die ist besser als den Baum wegzunehmen.





> Das stimmt meiner Meinung nach!


Stand vom Sonntag: Der Baum ist weg, die Umfahrung auch.


----------



## WhiteGiant (15. November 2011)

John Rico schrieb:


> So,
> 
> 
> *D* IENSTAGS
> ...



An der stelle möchte ich mich nochmall bei Peter für die Runde bedanken.
Ansonsten für den heutigen  DOD Nightride fällt mir nur ein wort ein:*Willkür*.
MfG
Arek

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## peterbe (16. November 2011)

Na ja, war halt gruppentechnisch verkackt gestern, ich dachte halt, wenn keiner eine Gruppentrennung will, achten hält alle aufeinander, dass die Gruppe zusammenbleibt. Hab ich falsch eingeschätzt. Und zum Glück war es nach dem ersten Zorn ja noch nett, mit Arek und Svenni den Hülseberg zu fahren und dann noch eine Pfütze im Wald zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (16. November 2011)

helgeb schrieb:


> Falls ich so klang... Mir schien das Problem heute wie gesagt vielschichtiger zu sein.



Ich denke einen Teil des Gruppenunmutes zu Beginn habe ich zu verantworten, bin einfach mal wieder aus dem letzten Termin zu spät herausgekommen, sorry dafür. Ich weiss, was es bei dieser feuchten Kälte bedeutet auf Nachzügler warten zu müssen. 

Da aber Leute wie Delf, Matthias, Gerhard, Peter und ich (und weitere) nicht 10 min von der Arbeit (womöglich noch per Bike ohne Stau) kommen, kurz umziehen und 5 min zur KH fahren sondern uns bei Dunkelheit, Nässe, Glätte und Rushhour durch sehr neuralgische Verkehrsadern quälen, kann es schon mal vorkommen...

Danke an Peter für die nette und gleichförmige Runde mit immerhin 750hm und 37km, auch wenn ich mich ohne kleines Kettenblatt etwas quälen musste.
CU Svenni


----------



## LowRider4711 (16. November 2011)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> ... auch wenn ich mich ohne kleines Kettenblatt etwas quälen musste.


Wo ist denn das kleine Kettenblatt geblieben, oder bist du auf 1x10 umgestiegen?


----------



## SvenniLiteville (16. November 2011)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das kleine Kettenblatt geblieben, oder bist du auf 1x10 umgestiegen?



Im Umwerfer waren versteckte Sandkörner und es ist uns par tour nicht gelungen die rauszukriegen, der anschl. Kärcher hat sie dann "gefunden"...


----------



## peterbe (18. November 2011)

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm; morgen mal eine DOD Samstagsrunde um 10 Uhr.


----------



## helgeb (18. November 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm; morgen mal eine DOD Samstagsrunde um 10 Uhr.


Der frühe Vogel kann mich mal... 
 Bin nicht im Lande (Bundes-) und schaffe die Anreise leider nicht bis 10:00 Uhr. Würde mich also alternativ später zu einer Dunkeltour aufmachen wollen. Mitfahrinteressierte bitte melden!


----------



## Kono (18. November 2011)

Das mit dem frühen Wurm klappt bei mir diesen Samstag auch nicht, aber der Vorschlag mit der Dunkeltour ist eine echte Alternative. Sa. 18:00 Uhr KH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (18. November 2011)

Als treuerD) Familienvater bin ich mit Haus und Hof beschäftigt.
Muss 30 m² Betonplatten ausbauen, verladen und nach Hause
schaffen, na ja, wenigstens kann ich mir das Krafttraining diese
Woche sparen


----------



## hoedsch (18. November 2011)

Zur Vermeidung von Staus auf den Trails, werde ich mittig zwischen den genannten Zeitpunkten aufbrechen.


----------



## Kono (18. November 2011)

Ein kurzes Update zum Zeckentrail. Am und um den Heuberg ist es etwas lichter geworden, aber er steht noch Auch ist der Trail gut fahrbar. Allerdings hat er das meiste von seinem Charme eingebüßt, weil er auf ca. 3,5m Breite aufgeweitet worden ist .


----------



## SvenniLiteville (18. November 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Das mit dem frühen Wurm klappt bei mir diesen Samstag auch nicht, aber der Vorschlag mit der Dunkeltour ist eine echte Alternative. Sa. 18:00 Uhr KH?



Da ist SPORTSCHAU!!!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (18. November 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm; morgen mal eine DOD Samstagsrunde um 10 Uhr.



Bin grad aus Köln gekommen und sitze jetzt noch am Schreibtisch, ich hoffe ich komme morgen früh aus dem Bett, wird schon klappen irgendwie...


----------



## mtberHH (18. November 2011)

Meine Familie steht auf frühe Vögel Peter, ich bin daher um 10.00Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte. Sollte das bei Dir noch aktuell sein, sehen wir uns Morgen. 

Gruß

Markus


----------



## helgeb (19. November 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Alternative. Sa. 18:00 Uhr KH?



Würde auch schon früher fahren (16:30?). Sonst passe ich mich den 18:00 aber gerne an. Noch wer? Vielleicht ein hyperaktiver früher Vogel, dem es bei einer Kuchenpause nach einer zweiten Runde gelüstet?  Dann bis nachher.


----------



## flansch09 (19. November 2011)

Ich wär um 18 Uhr dabei, vorher schaffe ich es nicht.


----------



## Kono (19. November 2011)

Sorry Jungs, fahre mit Hoedsch 'ne Runde. Also nichts mit Nightride heuer. Dafür ist der Akku für Dienstag schon mal geladen


----------



## peterbe (19. November 2011)

Unsere frühe Wurmrunde war mit 6 Vögeln unterwegs, wir haben nach drei Stunden 38km mit 900 Hm auf der Uhr gehabt, viel Sonne und herrliche Trails. Ich wäre gerne heut Abend noch mal mitgefahren, aber ich muss jetzt noch mal arbeiten. Euch viel Spaß auf den Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (21. November 2011)

900 hm sind zusammengekommen? Na dann hatte ich mir die Biere nach der Tour ja wirklich verdient. War eine sehr gute Tour.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## gnss (22. November 2011)

Es ist arschkalt draussen, fährt jemand?


----------



## skalis (22. November 2011)

Ich zum Beispiel


----------



## Gothic70 (22. November 2011)

ich kann leider heute nicht, meine Frau hat Prüfung heute und Morgen und ich Kinderdienst.
Viel Spaß euch.
Fährt jemand Donnerstag?
Matthias


----------



## SvenniLiteville (22. November 2011)

gnss schrieb:


> Es ist arschkalt draussen, fährt jemand?



ich auch


----------



## WhiteGiant (22. November 2011)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand Donnerstag?
> Matthias


 
Hi Matthias, Donnerstag hört sich ja gut an.Wen alles klapt wäre ich dabei.Voraussichtlich das die Uhrzeit stimmt .So 18:30 KH?

Gruß
Arek
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## Kono (22. November 2011)

Bei kalten 2°C sind 10 Biker los gefahren und 36km zu 900hm später sind 10 Biker auch wieder angekommen.
Ich bin ganz schön platt. Danke Peter fürs guiden. Hier mal der Träck.


----------



## gnss (22. November 2011)

Das war super Peter, dank konstanter Bewegung war es überhaupt nicht kalt.


----------



## peterbe (22. November 2011)

War ne schöne Runde, ich hatte ja vorher die Waldarbeiter gebeten, die Wege für uns zu harken, hamse gut gemacht... nur da hinter der Hasselbrak, da haben se übertrieben, prompt habe ich einen Weg zu früh genommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (23. November 2011)

Moin Arek Am Donnerstag 18:30 Uhr ist ok ich bin da.
Matthias


----------



## Gothic70 (24. November 2011)

ok 0:45 Gleitlager+Muffen erneuert am Dämpfer.Das scheiß Gleitlager musste ich in zwei Teile Sägen um es raus zu bekommen.Aber kein Spiel mehr.COOL.
Ach und Rock Shock Reverb 2012 Modell montiert.......Nur Geil das Teil.
Matthias


----------



## Gothic70 (24. November 2011)

Ist denn jetzt jemand an der KH um 18:30? 
Arek fährst du? 
Matthias


----------



## helgeb (24. November 2011)

wäre dabei


----------



## WhiteGiant (24. November 2011)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ist denn jetzt jemand an der KH um 18:30?
> Arek fährst du?
> Matthias


 

Jup
Bis Später.

Arek


----------



## Gothic70 (24. November 2011)

ok ich komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (24. November 2011)

Eine schöne Tour mit Helge und Matthias durch die HB's.Am ende des tages mit An und Abfahrt hatte ich 58km und 980hm.Nochmals danke an Helge für's Guiden.

MfG
Arek

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## Gothic70 (29. November 2011)

Nanu keiner am Start heute?
Ich wollte nicht alleine fahren?
Matthias


----------



## skalis (29. November 2011)

Keine Sorge, bin am Start


----------



## SvenniLiteville (29. November 2011)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Nanu keiner am Start heute?
> Ich wollte nicht alleine fahren?
> Matthias



ich auch


----------



## LowRider4711 (29. November 2011)

krankheitsbedingt bleibe ich heute abend zu Hause *schnief*


----------



## Kono (29. November 2011)

9 Biker sind losgefahren, dann waren es 10 und am Ende waren es wieder 9. Klingt komisch? Stimmt. Passt aber zur lustigen Runde. Danke Felix fürs guiden der schönen 32km zu 750hm. Hier der Track.


----------



## peterbe (4. Dezember 2011)

Heut habe ich meine Sonntagsrunde mal auf der anderen Seite der HBs gedreht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8986606&postcount=1584


----------



## WhiteGiant (4. Dezember 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heut habe ich meine Sonntagsrunde mal auf der anderen Seite der HBs gedreht:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8986606&postcount=1584


 
Hi Peter Coole bilder .
Ich war heute morgen in HB unterwägs,war aber nicht so schön ( zu schlammig) Karlstein ganz schlecht befahrbar 28km
Gruß
Arek


----------



## hoedsch (4. Dezember 2011)

Da der Wald heute aus hygienischen Gründen ausfiel, habe ich meine Runde statt nördlich lieber südlich der Elbe gedreht. Von Harburg ging es an der Elbe entlang um die AKW-Ruine herum bis ins Kehdinger Land. Und weil das Wetter imme noch gut war ging es eine ähnliche Strecke wieder zurück.
Insgesamt sind 97km bei 50 Hm zusammengekommen.


----------



## Gothic70 (4. Dezember 2011)

Moin Jungs,
da mich nach unserer  Dienstags Runde die Rüssel Seuche erwischt hat,werde ich mich am Dienstag schonen und noch zu Hause bleiben, aber wie sieht es denn mit dem Donnerstag aus? Kann da jemand 18:30 KH?
Matthias
PS: langsame Runde um wieder fit zu werden,ohne einen Rückschlag zu erleiden.
Schöne Bilder Peter da kann man die Seele baumeln lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (5. Dezember 2011)

...bei mir selber Verlauf, Rüsselseuche seit Mittwoch in verstärkter Ausprägung und morgen traue ich mich evtl. noch nicht wieder.

Aber Wettertechnisch verpasst man nix, ich fasse Do. mal ins Auge, sehe aber vom Wetter her etwas schwarz..

Gute Besserung!



Gothic70 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> da mich nach unserer  Dienstags Runde die Rüssel Seuche erwischt hat,werde ich mich am Dienstag schonen und noch zu Hause bleiben, aber wie sieht es denn mit dem Donnerstag aus? Kann da jemand 18:30 KH?
> Matthias
> PS: langsame Runde um wieder fit zu werden,ohne einen Rückschlag zu erleiden.
> Schöne Bilder Peter da kann man die Seele baumeln lassen.


----------



## skalis (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich heute auch nix !
Aus hygienetechnischen Gründen (die Schlammschlacht am Sonntag,
50 Km und 1200 hm in den HaBe's reicht erst mal) und auch aus
nikolaustechnischen Gründen (die Kinderschar, Ihr wisst schon ) ...
Viel Spaß den "Harten im Garten" 
Stefan


----------



## Gothic70 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe Grad erfahren das ich am Donnerstag auf die kleinen Zwerge aufpassen darf, ich hätte doch in den Kalender schauen sollen. Sagt meine Frau. Recht hat sie. Also Donnerstag auch kein biken. Euch viel Spaß. Matthias


----------



## helgeb (6. Dezember 2011)

Dann schließ ich mich den Abtrünnigen mal an:
- Schleichplatten
- Blockierte Bremse
  - Dematerialisierte Bremsbeläge
  - Speichenbruch
  - Erneuerungsbedürftige Kette und Kassette
  - Unbrauchbare Kettenblätter
  - Mein Vermieter, der mich in der falschen Stadt festhält
   sollte alles bis morgen oder Donnerstag erledigt sein.


----------



## peterbe (6. Dezember 2011)

Ist denn überhaupt jemand da? Ich würde meine müden Knochen für eine Runde Suche nach trockenen Trails aufraffen


----------



## flansch09 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin bei der Suche nach trockenen Trails dabei.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich bezweifle den möglichen Erfolg bei der Suche, es schifft hier seit 09:00h durchgehend, ich werde den Drahtesel im Studio bemühen!

Euch trotzdem ganz viel Spass!

CU Svenni



flansch09 schrieb:


> Ich bin bei der Suche nach trockenen Trails dabei.


----------



## gnss (6. Dezember 2011)

Bei dem Wetter lieber gleich ins Schwimmbad.


----------



## peterbe (6. Dezember 2011)

Dann pack ich mal meinen SSP-Trocken-trail-booster ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (6. Dezember 2011)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> ... ich werde den Drahtesel im Studio bemühen! ...



Word


----------



## WhiteGiant (6. Dezember 2011)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Ich bin bei der Suche nach trockenen Trails dabei.


 

RESPEKT

Ich bleib zu Haus.
Mfg
Arek


----------



## hoedsch (6. Dezember 2011)

Die Trails werden nicht besser davon das man sie im Schlamm durchpflügt. Ich pausiere und sitze das Wetter aus.


----------



## Kono (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde gerade mit einem tollen Abendbrot verwöhnt.recht so, im Wald ist nämlich land unter. Donnerstag schauen wie nochmal aufs Wetter.bis dann.


----------



## peterbe (6. Dezember 2011)

Trotz mannigfacher Mahnungen und Ausreden sind Felix und ich zu einem feuchten Nightride aufgebrochen und haben neue Erkenntnisse gewonnen: einige unserer Trails sind eigentlich ausgetrocknete Flussbette, die manchmal knöcheltief Wasser führen. Auf manchen Abfahrten hatte heut das Hinzerrad die Neigung, das Vorderrad zu überholen und nachlassende Bremsen führen zu unangenehmen Situationen bei Wurzelabfahrten. Irgendwann ist die Tiefe der Pfütze egal, durch die man fährt.
Trotzdem haben wir in über 2 Stunden 31 herrliche km auf über 700 hm in den Waldboden gestemmt und es hat viel Spass gemacht. Pünktlich zum Schneegewitter waren wir dann wieder aus dem Wald.


----------



## Gothic70 (7. Dezember 2011)

Hammer Jungs Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (7. Dezember 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Trotzdem haben wir in über 2 Stunden 31 herrliche km auf über 700 hm in den Waldboden gestemmt und es hat viel Spass gemacht. Pünktlich zum Schneegewitter waren wir dann wieder aus dem Wald.



RESPEKT!!!
Ich nach dem Spinning im Außenpool bei Schneefall noch gedacht, ob Ihr wohl wirklich unterwegs seid...
Da hat sich die Kette das Öl redlich verdient


----------



## WhiteGiant (7. Dezember 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Trotzdem haben wir in über 2 Stunden 31 herrliche km auf über 700 hm in den Waldboden gestemmt und es hat viel Spass gemacht. Pünktlich zum Schneegewitter waren wir dann wieder aus dem Wald.



Nicht schlecht hätte ich nie gedacht ,
das Ihr bei diesen Wetter doch noch Startet.
RESPEKT

Gruß
Arek
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## Kono (7. Dezember 2011)

Schweres Gerät im Eißendorfer Forst: Link


----------



## hoedsch (8. Dezember 2011)

Egal, der Eißendorfer Forst ist aufgrund des Schlammes im Winter eh kaum befahrbar.


----------



## peterbe (11. Dezember 2011)

Die Holzarbeiter haben inzwischen fast alles links der Stadtscheide in Arbeit und abgesperrt, aber Richtung Heide war es heute eh trockener. (erstaunlich, wie gut der Boden die Montsterregen- und Schneeschauer der letzten tage verkraftet hat; allerdings: Bei meiner Sonntagsrunde habe ich heute einen See gefunden, den ich nie zuvor bemerkt hatte.


----------



## WhiteGiant (11. Dezember 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Die Holzarbeiter haben inzwischen fast alles links der Stadtscheide in Arbeit und abgesperrt, aber Richtung Heide war es heute eh trockener. (erstaunlich, wie gut der Boden die Montsterregen- und Schneeschauer der letzten tage verkraftet hat; allerdings: Bei meiner Sonntagsrunde habe ich heute einen See gefunden, den ich nie zuvor bemerkt hatte.



Hi Peter ich hab heute meine km entlang der Elbe gesamelt,war mal was anderes und es hat viel Spaß gemacht.Auf dem Rückweg habe ich noch dein Auto bei der KH gesehen.

Gruß
Arek
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## hoedsch (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin heute mit FB gestartet. Aber das gesellige Beisammensein mit Brötchenimbiss wurde mir dann doch irgendwann zu kalt und so habe ich mit John Rico und einem Racer aus Stade eine Dreiergruppe gegründet und die Fischbeker Heide samt Panzergelände zügig befahren.


----------



## John Rico (12. Dezember 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich bin heute mit FB gestartet. Aber das gesellige Beisammensein mit Brötchenimbiss wurde mir dann doch irgendwann zu kalt und so habe ich mit John Rico und einem Racer aus Stade eine Dreiergruppe gegründet und die Fischbeker Heide samt Panzergelände zügig befahren.



War mal wieder klasse, mit jemandem aus der alten Truppe ein paar km abzureißen!
Aber ich habe gemerkt, dass mir einiges an Training fehlt...

VG
Sven


----------



## ducdich (12. Dezember 2011)

> Ich bin heute mit FB gestartet. Aber das gesellige Beisammensein mit Brötchenimbiss wurde mir dann doch irgendwann zu kalt und so habe ich mit John Rico und einem Racer aus Stade eine Dreiergruppe gegründet und die Fischbeker Heide samt Panzergelände zügig befahren.



Das war ne schöne Runde und auch toll fahrbar, obwohl es ja recht nass war die Tage vorher.
Auf dem Nachhauseweg hab ich mir an einer Weihnachtsbaumplantage gleich einen mitgenommen, so brauch ich nächste Woche nicht extra mit Family los und hab Zeit zum Biken. Also vielleicht wieder nächsten Sonntag?!


----------



## LowRider4711 (13. Dezember 2011)

Juchuu, heute ist wieder tolles DOD-Nightride Wetter  Ich bleib daher im warmen und trockenen. Nennt mich ruhig Warmduscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (13. Dezember 2011)

Noch ist der Geist willig 
Auch wenn der Luftdruck seit Stunden permanent weiter fällt ..., oh, ooooh


----------



## SvenniLiteville (13. Dezember 2011)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Juchuu, heute ist wieder tolles DOD-Nightride Wetter  Ich bleib daher im warmen und trockenen. Nennt mich ruhig Warmduscher



Ich dusche mit und trink heut Abend Glühwein, geh jetzt mal auf's Spinningbike und schau dabei 'ne Runde NTV (was bleibt einem übrig außer Spinnig und etwas Wartung, schrauben, etc.)


----------



## peterbe (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe gestern Abend mein Rad schlammtauglich gemacht (vorne das Schaltungsgeraffel abgebaut, keinen Bock mehr auf Chainsucks), Drainagekanäle gelegt, Mudflaps vorbereitet), mal sehen, ob zumindest die Nässe von Oben zum Nachmittag abnimmt, dann entscheide ich gegen 17 Uhr, ob ich in den Wald fahre oder nicht)


----------



## Gothic70 (13. Dezember 2011)

Das sehe ich genauso. Matthias


----------



## peterbe (13. Dezember 2011)

@helge/felix: was ist euch denn zugestossen?


----------



## hoedsch (13. Dezember 2011)

Hört sich nach grossem Schrotthaufen an.

Dafür spielt Delf jetzt Inline-Hockey mit dem Rad. Wohl so 'ne Art Polo.


----------



## peterbe (13. Dezember 2011)

0,26'' Räder drehen sich auch....


----------



## Kono (13. Dezember 2011)

Mit etwas glück ist die Regenfront, die jetzt bei Bremen angelangt ist, bis 18:00 Uhr hier durchgezogen. Der Akku lädt und sollte sich das Wetter entsprechend entwickeln, werde ich mich heuer kollektiv mit durch den Schlamm wälzen.


----------



## Gothic70 (13. Dezember 2011)

Arg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (13. Dezember 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> heuer kollektiv mit durch den Schlamm wälzen.


Bitte schlag doch mal die Bedeutung des Wortes heuer nach. Das ist mir schon mehrmals aufgefallen.


----------



## Gothic70 (13. Dezember 2011)

und was sagt das Regenradar? wie ist der Wald denn matschig und nass?


----------



## Kono (13. Dezember 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Bitte schlag doch mal die Bedeutung des Wortes heuer nach. Das ist mir schon mehrmals aufgefallen.


OK, Danke. Also gemeint ist natürlich "Heute" und nicht im aktuellen Jahr .


----------



## Gothic70 (13. Dezember 2011)

wer fährt denn sicher?


----------



## Kono (13. Dezember 2011)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> und was sagt das Regenradar? wie ist der Wald denn matschig und nass?


Regenradar sieht gut aus, nichts im Anmarsch. Da es aber den ganzen Tag geschifft hat und Gestern es auch nicht wirklich trocken war, dürfte der Wald entsprechend nass und matschig sein . Schmutzfänger könnten heute durchaus ein sinnvolles Anbauteil sein.


----------



## Gothic70 (13. Dezember 2011)

ok ich muss da passen schmutzfänger hab ich nicht.Aber eine super bequeme Couch.Da lege ich mich hin und warte den Matsch und das Nass ab.
Euch viel Spaß im Wald .
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (13. Dezember 2011)

Ik bin alt do


----------



## skalis (13. Dezember 2011)

Komme  !
Gibt ja Wasser, Waschmaschinen und modernes Reinigungsgerät


----------



## WhiteGiant (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich schaue auch mal vorbei.
MfG
Arek
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## helgeb (13. Dezember 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> @helge/felix: was ist euch denn zugestossen?


Ungeschick + Rutschigkeit = sechs Wochen Pause
Die Ausrüstung hat mehr defekte Stellen als ich.


----------



## Kono (13. Dezember 2011)

Autsch.
Wir waren heute gleich zwei mal am HMT (Helge Memorial Turn). Felix hat es sich ja nicht nehmen lassen und hat uns die Spuren von dem Einschlag gezeigt. Aua aua aua.
Na, dann schone Dich erst mal ordentlich und werde schnell wieder gesund.
@Matthias: Auf einer Modder-Skala von 1 - 5 (wobei 1 knochentrocken und 5 extrem matschig darstellt) präsentierte sich uns der Wald Heute Abend mit einer 3,5-4.
Danke an Felix fürs führen, hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## WhiteGiant (13. Dezember 2011)

War zwar nicht geplant das ich heute mitfahre,aber ich hatte sehr viel Spaß obwohl es teilweise sehr schlammig war.Trotz Abbruch hatte ich 43km auf dem Tacho(mit Hin- und Rückfahrt).

Ps:Helge du machst ja Sachen-Gute Besserung.

Gruß
Arek

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## hoedsch (13. Dezember 2011)

Heute kam der Wunsch einer Grünkohlfahrt wieder auf, nachdem mich Matthias auch schon bereits am Sonntag gefragt hatte.
Ich denke, wir sollten das mal nächsten Dienstag am 20.12. angehen und frage morgen mal an, ob die Hütte für uns geöffnet ist.

Wer von den DOD-Leuten hat denn Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Kono (14. Dezember 2011)

Habe am Dienstag Zeit und Lust. Bin dabei.


----------



## peterbe (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich freu mich auf euch und die Bratkartoffeln! Und gute Besserung, Helge, ich hoffe du bist dabei!


----------



## helgeb (14. Dezember 2011)

Zeit und Lust!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flansch09 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Gothic70 (14. Dezember 2011)

Also Grünkohl essen bin ich auch dabei, ordentlich Hunger biken und dann voll gefuttert zurück. Cool. Dir Helge alles gute und schnelle Genesung. Auch wenn ich nicht weiß was passiert ist.. MATTHIAS


----------



## SvenniLiteville (14. Dezember 2011)

das wollte ich auch schon mal anregen, ob wir das nicht mal wieder machen wollen..

Aber sorry bin am 20.12. in Köln


----------



## hoedsch (14. Dezember 2011)

So der Tisch ist für 20:15 Uhr reserviert. Grünkohlkarte ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## gnss (14. Dezember 2011)

Mit Radfahren vorher oder wie lief das letztes mal?


----------



## Kono (14. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es nicht wie aus Eimern regnet wird vorher eine schöne Runde gedreht.
War es letztes oder vorletztes Jahr, weiß nicht mehr, da sind wir nach einer ziemlich nassen und dreckigen Schneematschtour da aufgekreuzt und es hat keinen gestört. Passt schon.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (14. Dezember 2011)

Kono schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht wie aus Eimern regnet wird vorher eine schöne Runde gedreht.
> War es letztes oder vorletztes Jahr, weiß nicht mehr, da sind wir nach einer ziemlich nassen und dreckigen Schneematschtour da aufgekreuzt und es hat keinen gestört. Passt schon.



Ja, das war, glaube ich, bei Stoff Mudder's Krog, die waren sehr entspannt dort...


----------



## hoedsch (14. Dezember 2011)

Ja genau, es wird wieder Stoof Mudders Krog. Bisher hat das immer gut geklappt und wir können ja auch mal so fahren, dass wir uns nicht so einsauen.
Von der Tradition des Oberkörper-Entblössens im Gastraum sollten wir diesmal aber bitte absehen.


----------



## WhiteGiant (14. Dezember 2011)

Bratkartoffeln mit Grünkohl  -Hmm lecker da sage ich nicht nein.

Arek

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (14. Dezember 2011)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Bratkartoffeln mit Grünkohl  -Hmm lecker da sage ich nicht nein.
> 
> Arek
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372



Bin auch dabei!


----------



## peterbe (15. Dezember 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ja genau, es wird wieder Stoof Mudders Krog. Bisher hat das immer gut geklappt und wir können ja auch mal so fahren, dass wir uns nicht so einsauen.
> Von der Tradition des Oberkörper-Entblössens im Gastraum sollten wir diesmal aber bitte absehen.



Wer hatte sich denn entblößt, ich dachte, das macht ihr bei Wilhelm.


----------



## hoedsch (15. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schön, da sind ja schon ein paar zusammen gekommen. Bitte meldet euch hier bis zum Sonntag, damit ich die Anzahl noch an den Krog durchgeben kann.


----------



## John Rico (15. Dezember 2011)

Schade, da sitze ich beim Zahnarzt, sonst hätte ich die Chance genutzt, zumindest noch einmal dieses Jahr mit euch zu fahren. 


Etwas OT: Mir wird mein Rocket Ron bei dem Wetter langsam doch zu rutschig und ich suche nach einem Reifen mit ausreichend Grip für dieses Wetter. Momentan ist mein Favorit der 2.25er Fat Albert und wäre für Erfahrungen oder auch Alternativen sehr dankbar.
(Ich weiß, dass es den TechTalk gibt, aber hier kann ich mir sicher sein, dass wir über das gleiche Gelände sprechen und weiß, was und wie ihr fahrt.)

VG
Sven


----------



## SvenniLiteville (15. Dezember 2011)

John Rico schrieb:


> Schade, da sitze ich beim Zahnarzt, sonst hätte ich die Chance genutzt, zumindest noch einmal dieses Jahr mit euch zu fahren.
> 
> 
> Etwas OT: Mir wird mein Rocket Ron bei dem Wetter langsam doch zu rutschig und ich suche nach einem Reifen mit ausreichend Grip für dieses Wetter. Momentan ist mein Favorit der 2.25er Fat Albert und wäre für Erfahrungen oder auch Alternativen sehr dankbar.
> ...


Hi Sven,

ich hoffe der Dentist wird Dich nicht zu sehr quälen...

Ich ziehe auch im Schlamm den Nobby dem Albert vor, das Profil ist schneller wieder frei und die etwas weichere Mischung hat dann doch, dort wo noch welcher zu bekommen ist, etwas mehr Gripp

CU Svenni


----------



## hoedsch (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich möchte mich ja nicht in die Mischungsdiskussion einmischen, da das sowieso alles Snakeoil ist und nur der Glauben zählt.
Aber ist es nicht so, dass man bei harten Untergründen einen weichen Reifen braucht um Formschluss zu bekommen und bei weichen Untergründen eher etwas härteres welches durch das Bodenmaterial pflügt. Zumindestens wäre dies für mich eine physikalisch logische Erklärung.

@John Rico: Den Albert verwende ich seit Jahren und ich habe das Gefühl, dass er gut funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (15. Dezember 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich ja nicht in die Mischungsdiskussion einmischen, da das sowieso alles Snakeoil ist und nur der Glauben zählt.
> Aber ist es nicht so, dass man bei harten Untergründen einen weichen Reifen braucht um Formschluss zu bekommen und bei weichen Untergründen eher etwas härteres welches durch das Bodenmaterial pflügt. Zumindestens wäre dies für mich eine physikalisch logische Erklärung.
> 
> @John Rico: Den Albert verwende ich seit Jahren und ich habe das Gefühl, dass er gut funktioniert.



Ich wollte den Teich-Talk hier zwar klein halten aber Clemens, Du hast meine Ausführungen nicht richtig interpretiert. Ich wollte zum Ausdruck bringen, dass bei schlammigen Verhältnissen der Nobby etwas mehr Grip an festen Untergrundbestandteilen (z.B. einer Wurzel, Fels, Schotter) hat (Radiergummieffekt). Da beide Reifen eine ähnliche Stollenlänge und -anordnungen haben, wird in reinem Schlamm wohl eher die Breite zählen (entweder schön schmal, um an den festen Untergrund unterm Schlamm zu kommen oder schön breit zum "surfen"). Abnutzen tut der Nobby aber aufgrund der beschrieben Eigenschaften deutlich schneller, was in den HaBes aber trotzdem nicht in einer Saison zu schaffen ist. Auf Fels ist allerdings nach 20.000 tm "Feierabend"


----------



## hoedsch (19. Dezember 2011)

8 Personen sind für Dienstag registriert, Anzahl wurde an Stoof Mudders Kroog durchgegeben.


----------



## John Rico (19. Dezember 2011)

@hoedsch und SvenniLiteville: Erst mal danke für eure Antworten! In genau diese Richtungen gingen meine Überlegungen auch. Hätte ja sein können, dass hier jemand noch einen Geheimtipp (Michelin, Maxxis, IRC o.ä.) hat, aber scheinbra fahren die meisten doch die üblichen Verdächtigen. Ich werde mir die Reifen mal live ansehen und vergleichen und mich dann entscheiden.

Euch viel Spaß beim Grünkohlessen!


----------



## peterbe (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Sven,

ich bringe in die Technikdebatte noch mal Maxis-Ardents: Sind preisgünstiger als Schwalbe, rollen ok und liegen vom Grip her eher beim Albert und vom Rollen Richtung NN. Delf und ich sind sie in unterschiedlichsten Breiten gefahren, sie rollen über die Flanken ne Ecke besser ab als Schwalbe-Reifen, das Wegrutschen kann man sehr weich kontrollieren. Mein Tipp also. Übrigens habe ich gebrauchte 180mm XTR 970 Kurbelarme: Interesse?


----------



## John Rico (19. Dezember 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> ich bringe in die Technikdebatte noch mal Maxis-Ardents: ... Mein Tipp also.
> Übrigens habe ich gebrauchte 180mm XTR 970 Kurbelarme: Interesse?



Habe ich auch schon mehrfach gelesen, kannte bisher aber noch keinen, der den fährt. Wie fällt der denn von der Breite aus? War das Maxxis oder Michelin, die so extrem schmal sind?
Hat jemand zufällig den aktuellen Mountain King am Bike? Wäre der vierte Kandidat, die BlackChili Mischung soll angeblich auch bei Nässe recht gut greifen.

Ich glaube zwar, dass eine XTR mein Budget sprengt, Interesse ist aber da. Schick mir doch mal ne PN!


----------



## jan-bux (19. Dezember 2011)

hoedsch schrieb:


> 8 Personen sind für Dienstag registriert, Anzahl wurde an Stoof Mudders Kroog durchgegeben.


 
Moin zusammen,

zum Radfahren schaffe ich es nicht, aber zum Essen .

Ich melde mich selber im Stoof Mudders Kroog nach.

Zu welcher Uhrzeit ist reserviert?
Auf welchen Namen?

Bitte mal durchgeben.


Gruss

Jan


----------



## de_reu (19. Dezember 2011)

John Rico schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon mehrfach gelesen, kannte bisher aber noch keinen, der den fährt. Wie fällt der denn von der Breite aus? War das Maxxis oder Michelin, die so extrem schmal sind?
> Hat jemand zufällig den aktuellen Mountain King am Bike? Wäre der vierte Kandidat, die BlackChili Mischung soll angeblich auch bei Nässe recht gut greifen.
> 
> Ich glaube zwar, dass eine XTR mein Budget sprengt, Interesse ist aber da. Schick mir doch mal ne PN!



Du musst halt nicht nur bei FB rumeiern; sondern auch mal mit den großen Jungs fahren  Peter und ich fahren den seit Jahren. Den MK übrigens auch, in alt in neu, in Tubeless, in Protection.... Zur Orientierung:
Der Ardent ist vom Grip eher Richtung Rubber Queen, aber der Mountainking Rollt besser, aber man muss deutlich früher bremsen.... 
Das Große PLUS vom Ardent ist der relativ zu NobbyNic großzügige Grenzbereich, in dem er sich halt noch gut kontrollieren lässt! Das macht ihn angenehm und entspannt zu fahren.... 
Sonst für VORNE bei Nässe der SwampThing in der XC - Version 8)...
Trittste halt nen bischen mehr, hast doch die Kondition!


CU de


----------



## de_reu (19. Dezember 2011)

de_reu schrieb:


> ... Sonst für VORNE bei Nässe der SwampThing in der XC - Version 8)...
> Trittste halt nen bischen mehr, hast doch die Kondition!



BTW: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ection-Faltreifen-2er-Set-55-559-26x2-20.html

Ist der alte, aber ich habe den als Tubeless und der funktioniert sehr gut....
Vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniss sicher nicht verkehrt


----------



## John Rico (20. Dezember 2011)

de_reu schrieb:


> Du musst halt nicht nur bei FB rumeiern; sondern auch mal mit den großen Jungs fahren



Würde ich ja gerne (wieder), aber wenn man seinen Arbeitsplatz idR erst verlässt, nachdem ihr an der KH startet, ist das schwierig. Schaffe es nur noch am WE aufs Bike und da macht ihr ja meistens Geheimtouren.
Und die Sache mit der Kondition war wohl ein Scherz, wo ich im Vergleich zu euch stehe, habe ich ja erst vor 10 Tagen mit Clemens erfahren müssen. 

Habe jetzt im Laden FA, NN und MK verglichen, erstmal den MK gekauft und werde den testen. Sollte schon ein Unterschied zum RoRo sein. Wenn mir das nicht reicht, kommt er halt nach hinten und ich ziehe vorne den Ardent drauf. Gleich mal vorab: Wie fällt der denn aus, ist der 2.25 bei Maxxis vergleichbar mit Schwalbe/Conti oder sollte ich eher den 2.4 nehmen?


----------



## peterbe (20. Dezember 2011)

John Rico schrieb:


> Würde ich ja gerne (wieder), aber wenn man seinen Arbeitsplatz idR erst verlässt, nachdem ihr an der KH startet, ist das schwierig. Schaffe es nur noch am WE aufs Bike und da macht ihr ja meistens Geheimtouren.
> Und die Sache mit der Kondition war wohl ein Scherz, wo ich im Vergleich zu euch stehe, habe ich ja erst vor 10 Tagen mit Clemens erfahren müssen.
> 
> Habe jetzt im Laden FA, NN und MK verglichen, erstmal den MK gekauft und werde den testen. Sollte schon ein Unterschied zum RoRo sein. Wenn mir das nicht reicht, kommt er halt nach hinten und ich ziehe vorne den Ardent drauf. Gleich mal vorab: Wie fällt der denn aus, ist der 2.25 bei Maxxis vergleichbar mit Schwalbe/Conti oder sollte ich eher den 2.4 nehmen?



Geheimtouren machen wir ja nicht unbedingt, aber wir wollen auch nicht unsere knapp bemessene Wochenendzeiten mit Brötchenpausen und ähnlichem am Berg verbringen.... Wenn du mal mitwillst, gerne, melde dich, du weißt, wie du uns erreichst! Übrigens: Maxis ist wenig schmaler als Schwalbe, aber der 2.4 Ardent ist in den HBs schon ne Macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (20. Dezember 2011)

Und für alle: wie siehst heute aus? fahren wir auch bei Nieselregen zur Stoof?


----------



## flansch09 (20. Dezember 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Und für alle: wie siehst heute aus? fahren wir auch bei Nieselregen zur Stoof?


Also ich bin dabei!


----------



## Kono (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich hänge noch auf der Arbeit fest und es sieht auch nicht nach einem baldigen Feierabend aus. Wie auch immer, sollte ich 18:30 Uhr nicht an der KH sein, wartet nicht auf mich.


----------



## Gothic70 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin wiedermal angeschlagen (schnupfen)nicht biken also .
Ich komme aber wenn es mir nicht noch schlechter geht zum essen.
20 15 Uhr richtig? wo genau ist das dann komme ich mit dem Auto da hin.
Matthias


----------



## hoedsch (20. Dezember 2011)

Tach zusammen!

Klar findet die eigentliche Veranstaltung heute ab 20:15 Uhr im Stoof Mudders Kroog statt. Aufgrund meiner Erkältung werde ich aber eine individuelle direkte Anreise wählen.
Also alle die nicht durch den Modder fahren wollen, sollten dann direkt zur Kneipe kommen.
www.stoof-mudders-kroog.de direkt IM Museum.

Gruß
Hoedsch


----------



## peterbe (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich maile um 17.30, ob ich um 18.30 an der KH bin oder direkt zur Stoof komme. Dann Matthias, können wir uns Auffahrt Othmarschen treffen und zusammen fahren.


----------



## Gothic70 (20. Dezember 2011)

ja das können wir machen Peter bis dahin.
Matthias


----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. Dezember 2011)

Moin!

Der HNT ( http://www.hntonline.de/hnt/ ) möchte gerne sein Angebot im Outdoorbereich um das Mountainbiken erweitern und sucht Biker die an einem festen Trainingstermin pro Woche die Gruppen leiten/guiden würden. 
Es werden wahrscheinlich vorwiegend jüngere Gruppen mit Anfangs noch wenigen Neulingen sein.

Ich selbst halte mich in diesem Fall nicht* für einen geeigneten Guide, habe aber versprochen hier mal rumzufragen.

Wer sich zutraut und vor allem die Motivation hat einmal pro Woche beständig ein Mountainbike-Anfängertraining leiten zu können kann sich bei mir melden. 

Sven

* Sagen wir mal, mein Teamgeist ist dafür ein wenig zu rudimentär ausgeprägt


----------



## peterbe (20. Dezember 2011)

Auf dem Rad von der Arbeit nach Hause in feinstem Niesel habe ich entschieden, mit dem Auto zu den Bratkartoffeln zu fahren. So bleibt mehr Zeit, die nassen Klamotten zu wechseln. Also Matthias, wenn du bei Delf in mir mitfahren willst: 19.35 Parkplatz Lidl Autobahnauffahrt Othmarschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (20. Dezember 2011)

ok bin da.


----------



## John Rico (21. Dezember 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Geheimtouren machen wir ja nicht unbedingt, aber wir wollen auch nicht unsere knapp bemessene Wochenendzeiten mit Brötchenpausen und ähnlichem am Berg verbringen.... Wenn du mal mitwillst, gerne, melde dich, du weißt, wie du uns erreichst! Übrigens: Maxis ist wenig schmaler als Schwalbe, aber der 2.4 Ardent ist in den HBs schon ne Macht.



War auch nicht negativ gemeint, mir wurde der Brunch auf zwei Rädern vor zwei Wochen ja auch zu viel, weshalb ich dann mit Clemens eine sehr schöne Runde gefahren bin. Ich habe nur leider so wenig Zeit, dass ich mich meistens spontan entscheide und es dann am einfachsten ist, sich einer angekündigten Tour anzuschließen. Aber ich werde in Zukunft dran denken und dich/euch mal kontaktieren. Dann kann ich mal wieder am Limit fahren. ;-)

Ich meine mich im Nachhinein dunkel an den Ardent bei Delf zu erinnern, das war glaube ich der 2.4er. Der ist für mein HT aber etwas heftig, da passt der 2.25 wohl eher. Ist auf jeden Fall notiert und steht jetzt mit auf meiner Liste. Danke euch für die Hilfe!


----------



## de_reu (21. Dezember 2011)

John Rico schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich meine mich im Nachhinein dunkel an den Ardent bei Delf zu erinnern, das war glaube ich der 2.4er. Der ist für mein HT aber etwas heftig, da passt der 2.25 wohl eher. Ist auf jeden Fall notiert und steht jetzt mit auf meiner Liste. Danke euch für die Hilfe!



Ne, ich hatte den 2.6, der ist noch mal deutlich breiter als der 2.4! der 2.4 ist zwischen 2.4er und 2.25er NN


----------



## de_reu (22. Dezember 2011)

So, ich habe morgen (Fr.) Frei; und wollte auch Fahren!!


CU de


----------



## peterbe (22. Dezember 2011)

Da müssen wir mal sehen, wie das Wetter wird. Hoffentlich mal wieder trocken...


----------



## WhiteGiant (25. Dezember 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Da müssen wir mal sehen, wie das Wetter wird. Hoffentlich mal wieder trocken...


 

Hi,ich habe mir  vorgenommen morgen eine entspannte Runde durch die HB zu fahren(vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit).Wenn Jemand vielleicht auch lust hätte das Weihnachtsessen zu "verbrennen" wäre das 
super.Ansonsten:Frohe Weihnachten

MfG
Arek
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (25. Dezember 2011)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Hi,ich habe mir  vorgenommen morgen eine entspannte Runde durch die HB zu fahren(vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit).Wenn Jemand vielleicht auch lust hätte das Weihnachtsessen zu "verbrennen" wäre das
> super.Ansonsten:Frohe Weihnachten
> 
> MfG
> ...



Frohe Weihnachten!

Wie sieht das aus mit Di.? Day or Night? Wer hat noch frei?

CU De


----------



## WhiteGiant (26. Dezember 2011)

Im feinsten Niselregen gestartet habe ich mich entschlossen heute auf die HB zu verzichten.Somit habe ich eine Runde über Buchholz-Jesteburg-Hittfeld gedreht, und bin klitschnass nach Hause angekommen.




MfG
Arek
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## de_reu (26. Dezember 2011)

Moin, wie sieht's aus ich könnte ab ca. 14:00? sonst zur alten Zeit, oder fällt ganz aus? CU De


----------



## Gothic70 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin raus immer noch verschnupft.
Matthias


----------



## WhiteGiant (27. Dezember 2011)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus immer noch verschnupft.
> Matthias


 
Hast aber nichts verpasst,war um 18:30 an der KH.
Wie erwartet war keiner da, so bin ich nach Hause gefahren.

MfG
Arek

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## WhiteGiant (31. Dezember 2011)

Allem DOD Fahrern wünsche ich:







und bis bald im Wald.
MfG
Arek


----------



## Gothic70 (2. Januar 2012)

danke gleich falls das wünsche ich auch.
Matthias


----------



## LowRider4711 (2. Januar 2012)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Allem DOD Fahrern wünsche ich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mensch Arek, jetzt auch Singlespeeder?


----------



## hoedsch (2. Januar 2012)

Euch allen ein schönes neues Jahr. Ich beginne das Jahr gleich mit einer Pause, da der morgige Geburtstag meines Sohnes mich mit Autorennen beschäftigt.


----------



## Kono (3. Januar 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> ... Geburtstag meines Sohnes mich mit Autorennen beschäftigt.


Ich bin tatsächlich etwas neidisch auf meine Tochter, die an selbiger Veranstaltung teilnehmen darf .
Ich starte ebenfalls mit einer Pause ins neue Jahr starten, wobei ich bei der derzeitigen Wettervorhersage heute Abend wohl auch nicht viel verpassen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (3. Januar 2012)

Autorennen ist nix für mich, für Carts bin ich zu schwer und für Carrera zu ungeduldig: also gehts heute mit Regenklamotten in den Wald.


----------



## Gothic70 (3. Januar 2012)

ich mach auch noch Pause Kinder haben Ferien noch diese Woche und nächste Woche beginnt das biken dann auch wieder.
Matthias


----------



## SvenniLiteville (3. Januar 2012)

Erst mal allen DoDlern ein trailiges und sturzfreies 2012!!!

Ich bin auch am schwächeln (schon wieder Rüsselsäuche) und das Wetter macht depressiv...  

Hab gestern wenigstens 70 min urban Trails in der Hafen City (schön wellig, lange Treppenstufen zum hochfahren, Pflasterstrecken...) gerockt und ich weiss das klingt unglaublich aber der Mond hat geschienen und es war trocken...

CU Svenni


----------



## peterbe (3. Januar 2012)

Ist denn überhaupt noch wer heut um 18.30 an der KH?


----------



## WhiteGiant (3. Januar 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ist denn überhaupt noch wer heut um 18.30 an der KH?


 Hi Peter ich glaube kaum das heute jemand fährt,so wie das Wetter momentan ist bleibe ich auch zu Hause


----------



## peterbe (3. Januar 2012)

Ok, auch ich kapituliere ob des Regens. Vorschlag: DOD am Donnerstag.


----------



## WhiteGiant (3. Januar 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ok, auch ich kapituliere ob des Regens. Vorschlag: DOD am Donnerstag.



Den wollen wir mal sehen ob das Wetter mitspielt ,und meine Rückenschmerzen weniger werden denn bin ich fur eine entspannte runde dabei.
Gruß 
Arek

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## peterbe (6. Januar 2012)

Sonne! Auf zur Vier-Gipfel-Tour: Durch die HBs in die Heide.


----------



## John Rico (6. Januar 2012)

Fährst du an dem Bike schon länger 1 x 9/10? Reicht dir das für alle Gegebenheiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (6. Januar 2012)

Ich habe bereits eine langsame Runde hinter mir und dabei 3 Flussüberquerungen erstellt.


----------



## neubicolt (6. Januar 2012)

Moinsen,

ich wollt mal fragen ob sich hier auch der ein oder andere Marathonfahrer tummelt? Ich suche noch ambitionierte Trainings- und Rennpartner.

Gruß Christian


----------



## peterbe (6. Januar 2012)

Habe heute mal die Sonne und den freien Tag für eine norddeutsche »4-Gipfel-Tour« genutzt

Starthöhe: 0m NN




Hasselbrack: Anfahrt über den Knochenbrecher war grenzwertig matschig und Wildschwein/Harvester-zerwühlt




Hülseberg: erstaunlich gut zu fahren, das tiefe Matschloch am Ende der Abfahrt ist zur Zeit gut fahrbar, der Rest war trocken




Bunsberg: herrliche Trails rund um die Höllenschlucht




Pferdekopf: sehr nasse Anfahrt durch Lohbergen, danach ging es nur noch abwärts ins Estemoor und dann nach Tostedt in die Sauna




herrliche 64km durch strahlende Sonne.


----------



## peterbe (6. Januar 2012)

John Rico schrieb:


> Fährst du an dem Bike schon länger 1 x 9/10? Reicht dir das für alle Gegebenheiten?



Ich habe zu Beginn der diesjährigen Schlammsaison auf 1x9 umgebaut, weil die alte Kettenblattpaarung runter war und ich den Sommer und Herbst über das 22er eh nie genutzt habe. Hatte vorher 22/32 12/34 gefahren, das war oben rum manchmal zu wenig.

Jetzt fahr ich vorne ein 34er mit Kefü, ich bin bei den letzten HB-Touren damit ein mal abgestiegen, weil so steil war, dass das Hinterrad durchgedreht ist, mit besserer Technik wär ich auch da hochgekommen. Meiner Meinung nach reicht 1x9 oder 1x10 in den HBs völlig aus.

Ach ja, bin dir noch ne PN schuldig...

Grüße, Peter


----------



## Technokrat (9. Januar 2012)

Moin Leute,
ich fahre auch durch die harburger Berge, allerdings mit einem 160mm Endurofully und habe mir 1x10 mit 32 zu 36 drauf gebaut. Kann nur sagen, es reicht und da wo ich nicht hochhomme bin auch vorher mit 3 mal 10 nicht hoch gekommen. 

Gruß der Technokrat.


----------



## de_reu (10. Januar 2012)

Technokrat schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> ich fahre auch durch die harburger Berge, allerdings mit einem 160mm Endurofully und habe mir 1x10 mit 32 zu 36 drauf gebaut. Kann nur sagen, es reicht und da wo ich nicht hochhomme bin auch vorher mit 3 mal 10 nicht hoch gekommen.
> 
> Gruß der Technokrat.



80% ist halt der Fahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (10. Januar 2012)

Heute sollte es mal wieder passen: zumindest von oben kein Niederschlag zu erwarten, also können wir die DOD-Saison 2012 starten! 18.30 KH, ich freu mich!


----------



## John Rico (10. Januar 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich habe zu Beginn der diesjährigen Schlammsaison auf 1x9 umgebaut, weil die alte Kettenblattpaarung runter war und ich den Sommer und Herbst über das 22er eh nie genutzt habe. Hatte vorher 22/32 12/34 gefahren, das war oben rum manchmal zu wenig.
> 
> Jetzt fahr ich vorne ein 34er mit Kefü, ich bin bei den letzten HB-Touren damit ein mal abgestiegen, weil so steil war, dass das Hinterrad durchgedreht ist, mit besserer Technik wär ich auch da hochgekommen. Meiner Meinung nach reicht 1x9 oder 1x10 in den HBs völlig aus.
> 
> ...



Ich bin die ersten Jahre auch nur auf dem mittleren KB gefahren, aber mittlerweile fehlt mir das Training dafür, außerdem muss man die Knie ja nicht übermäßig quälen. ;-)
Aber Respekt, wenn du damit auch die ganz steilen Rampen fährst, zumal die Übersetzung auf einem 29er ja noch schwerer ist!

Die PN hat ja keine Eile, irgendwann denkst du dran.

VG
Sven


----------



## skalis (10. Januar 2012)

Werde mich heute noch mal ausklinken. Diese verflixte Erkältung hält mich eisern im Griff und ich möchte nichts riskieren. 
Fällt mir gar nicht leicht bei den "trockenen" Bedingungen heute 
Werd ein bisschen gemütlich am Ergo strampeln, Euch Anderen wünsche ich viel Spaß heute !


----------



## Gothic70 (10. Januar 2012)

euch viel spass ich werde auch noch meine Erkältung pflegen.
immer noch krank.
Matthias


----------



## WhiteGiant (10. Januar 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> euch viel spass ich werde auch noch meine Erkältung pflegen.
> immer noch krank.
> Matthias



Ich bleibe auch zu Hause,war heute beim Zahnarzt und jetzt habe ich 3Wurzeln weniger,also pause
Euch viel Spaß.
Gruß
Arek


----------



## peterbe (11. Januar 2012)

Wir haben gestern zu Dritt einen schönen Nightride über die am wenigsten nassen Trais der HBs gemacht, nach knapp drei Stunden standen 36 km und 750 hm auf der Uhr.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (11. Januar 2012)

UND NOCH EIN AUFRUF VON MIR, DIESMAL ALLERDINGS UNTER DEM MOTTO "*SCHNORREN FÜR DIE FREUNDIN*":
Hat einer von euch ein paar Soft Springs für die Manitou Black Elite 100/120 Gabel über und möchte die günstig abgeben? Die Manitou-Artikelnummer ist 85-4859. 
Anscheinend sind die sehr speziell und nirgends nachzukaufen.
Gruß 
Sven (bis gleich im Harburger Berge Forum...)


----------



## peterbe (15. Januar 2012)

13 Uhr KH Sonntagsrunde durch die Sonne


----------



## flansch09 (17. Januar 2012)

Heute 18:30 Uhr an der KH, jemand dabei?


----------



## peterbe (17. Januar 2012)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (17. Januar 2012)

ich auch mal wieder.


----------



## Gothic70 (17. Januar 2012)

Ich auch, mal sehen ob meine nebenhölen das mitmachen. Matthias


----------



## skalis (17. Januar 2012)

Werde auch heute mein Siechtum feierlich beenden !
Habt Gnade mit mir, heute ist Weicheier-Tag 
Stefan


----------



## hoedsch (17. Januar 2012)

Mist, ich hatte mich nicht abgemeldet. Hatte mal wieder länger zu tun und bin dann mit Hegi durch den Norden gepflügt.


----------



## skalis (18. Januar 2012)

War eine klasse Runde gestern abend bei sternenklarem Himmel sowie erstaunlichen trockenen Bedingungen. 
Nochmals herzlichen Dank für's Guiden ! 
Falls einer von den 4 verbliebenen Fahrern den GPS-Track hat,
wäre ich dankbar dafür (PN !). Habe nämlich meinen Garmin in der
Eile zuhause vergessen ... Danke ! Wüsste doch zu gerne, wo genau wir da wieder rumgeeiert sind 

Stefan


----------



## John Rico (21. Januar 2012)

Ist morgen von euch jemand unterwegs? Bei nicht zu schlechtem Wetter werde ich ab 11 Uhr eine Runde durch die HaBes drehen, vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust, sich anzuschließen.
Alles wie immer: 35-50 km, viele Trails, wenig Pausen, Tempo für euch wahrscheinlich eher entspannt (12-13er Schnitt).

Gruß
Sven


----------



## de_reu (21. Januar 2012)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ist morgen von euch jemand unterwegs? Bei nicht zu schlechtem Wetter werde ich ab 11 Uhr eine Runde durch die HaBes drehen, vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust, sich anzuschließen.
> Alles wie immer: 35-50 km, viele Trails, wenig Pausen, Tempo für euch wahrscheinlich eher entspannt (12-13er Schnitt).
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Würde eher gegen 12 oder so fahren wollen...
Cu de


----------



## John Rico (22. Januar 2012)

Hey Delf,

muss heute noch zur Uni und habe kein Auto, da wird mir 12 Uhr (oder danach) zu spät.
Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## peterbe (24. Januar 2012)

Heute 18.30 KH, wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (24. Januar 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heute 18.30 KH, wer ist dabei?


 
Hi,da mich meine Erkältung noch fest im Griff hat bin ich gezwungen noch zu pausieren.
Aber euch viel Spaß.

Gruß
Arek
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## LowRider4711 (24. Januar 2012)

Ich habe heute früh leider vergessen die Akkus der Lampen zu laden 

Das heißt, ich komme mit, kann aber sein, dass ich abrechen muss


----------



## flansch09 (24. Januar 2012)

Bin dabei!


----------



## skalis (24. Januar 2012)

Ich heute nicht ! Mir reicht's noch von der Schlammschlacht am Sonntag ...
Ausserdem habe ich ein bisschen Schiss wegen meiner Rippenprellung
(Fahrrad-Unfall : Bin im Dunkeln zu Fuss über das quer über den Weg liegende Fahrrad meines Sohns geflogen )
Setze mich heute bei lauschigen 18 °C und netter Musik aufs Ergo ...
Euch viel Spaß (vielleicht erbarmt sich ja noch einer wegen meiner
Bitte vom Track das letzte mal)
Stefan


----------



## hoedsch (24. Januar 2012)

Bin in der großen Kreisstadt Wurzen. Groß??? Stadt??? Irgendwie ist hier nur Provinz.


----------



## peterbe (24. Januar 2012)

Äh Wurzen, bekannt für seine Spezialitäten und Nazis! Sieh dich vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (24. Januar 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Bin in der großen Kreisstadt Wurzen. Groß??? Stadt??? Irgendwie ist hier nur Provinz.



Ich bin leider noch in Elmshorn das ist aber wirklich Provinz damit bin ich heute Abend aber raus, sorry Jungs, euch ganz viel Spaß und hoffentlich bleibt es von oben trocken....

CU Svenni


----------



## peterbe (24. Januar 2012)

Heute sind wir zu viert bei einer längeren Regenpause gestartet, der östlich Teil der HBs und alles von Rosengarten bis Hasselbrack machte jedoch wenig Spaß vor unglaublichem Schlamm. Erst in der Heide und im Übungsgelände fanden wir noch trockene und griffige Trails, so dass wir nach knapp 3 Stunden schlussendlich 36km und 700 hm auf der Uhr hatten. Da hat das Mountainbiken dann auch wieder Spaß gemacht.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (24. Januar 2012)

Mon Chapeau!!!


----------



## Technokrat (25. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen Leute, ich war gestern Vormittag unterwegs und kann auch nur bestätigen, das es sich in der Heide und auf dem Übungsplatz recht gut fahren lässt. 
Gruß


----------



## Cube10294 (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen 
Ich wollte mal anfragen , da ich bis jetzt immer nur im Sachsenwald Gefahren bin und noch nie in denn Harburger Bergen ob einer von euch vielleicht mal eine runde mit mir  drehen möchte , da ich halt überhaupt keine ahnung von Anfahrt und Touren habe


----------



## Cube10294 (26. Januar 2012)

Würde mich auch sehr über Anfahrtsadressen freuen


----------



## SvenniLiteville (27. Januar 2012)

Technokrat schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Leute, ich war gestern Vormittag unterwegs und kann auch nur bestätigen, das es sich in der Heide und auf dem Übungsplatz recht gut fahren lässt.
> Gruß


Markus und ich waren unterwegs und ich würde sogar sagen, dass es die griffigsten, saubersten und sonnigsten Verhältnisse waren, die wir seit langem hatten.
Alles war stumpfgefroren und sehr griffig, einfach traumhaft !!! aumen:

Markus ist sogar die Willy-Rampe und die Rückseite des Kaiserstuhls hochgebügelt!!! Wer die Beine hat, hätte gestern keine Traktionsprobleme bekommen.

Die Kamera von Markus von der Größe eines USB-Sticks, hat sagenhafte Bilder gemachtaumen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfqLNMHD8QE"]Trail HaBe's 26.01. Markus+Sven      - YouTube[/nomedia]

CU Svenni


----------



## Kono (27. Januar 2012)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Die Kamera von Markus... hat sagenhafte Bilder gemacht.


Mit "sagenhaft" meintest Du jetzt aber nicht "sagenhaft gut", oder?


----------



## SvenniLiteville (27. Januar 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> Mit "sagenhaft" meintest Du jetzt aber nicht "sagenhaft gut", oder?



die Original Datei (MP4) war ganz gut, dafür dass die Kamera auf dem Lenker war aber ich mache meine ersten Gehversuche mit schneiden und verkleinern der Datei und am Ende kommt eine M4V-Datei raus, die stärker ruckelt als das Original.


----------



## de_reu (27. Januar 2012)

Moin, wie sieht's denn am WE aus Morgen (Sa.) jemand mit am Start, oder habe ich nur die Wahl zwischen FB und ILH  

Cu De


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (27. Januar 2012)

de_reu schrieb:


> moin, wie sieht's denn am we aus morgen (sa.) jemand mit am start, oder habe ich nur die wahl zwischen fb und ilh
> 
> cu de



ilh???


----------



## peterbe (27. Januar 2012)

Ich bin nachmittags dabei


----------



## hoedsch (27. Januar 2012)

Ich stehe am Sonntag zur Verfügung.


----------



## peterbe (28. Januar 2012)

Heute um 13.30 gibt's eine Schneerunde, morgen vielleicht ebenfalls am frühen Nachmittag?


----------



## de_reu (28. Januar 2012)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> ilh???



InLineHockey


----------



## peterbe (28. Januar 2012)

Heut haben wir den ersten Snowride dieser Saison gemacht, nach dem Schlamm der letzten Wochen war der Boden eine Offenbarung. Auf der Wurzelabfahrt und neben dem Schießplatz konnten wir die ersten Spuren in den Schnee setzen, den Baum, den wir Dienstag nicht gefunden haben, haben wir vom Trail geräumt; war ein toller Nachmittag:


----------



## hoedsch (29. Januar 2012)

Wir sind heute zu viert bei tollen Bedingungen gestartet. Der Boden hat an einigen Stellen echt üble Spurrillen über die man aber noch gut rüberrumpeln kann. Da muss erst wieder Tauwetter einsetzen, bis man das glätten kann. Lediglich die Füsse waren nach 4h kalt.


----------



## WhiteGiant (29. Januar 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> . Der Boden hat an einigen Stellen echt üble Spurrillen über die man aber noch gut rüberrumpeln kann. Da muss erst wieder Tauwetter einsetzen, bis man das glätten kann. .



Hi ich konnte heute auch nicht widerstehen und somit habe ich allein eine 
Runde durch unsere HB's gedreht.Das mit den Spurrillen stimmt schon aber es kommt wieder(muß man halt eben bischen vorsichtiger sein)Ansonsten echt Cool so ein Snow Ride




Gruß
Arek
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## mtberHH (30. Januar 2012)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> die Original Datei (MP4) war ganz gut, dafür dass die Kamera auf dem Lenker war aber ich mache meine ersten Gehversuche mit schneiden und verkleinern der Datei und am Ende kommt eine M4V-Datei raus, die stärker ruckelt als das Original.



Sagenhaft gut ist das Video tatsächlich nicht, aber für eine Cam in der Größe eines Schlüsselanhängers erstaunlich gut. Sven hat auch nicht das Original eingestellt, hier noch mal der Link zu meinem Video das auch nach Upload auf YouTube qualitativ annähernd dem Rohmaterial (ein .mov File) gleicht.

http://youtu.be/lvpmUM8kdW4?hd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (31. Januar 2012)

Heut Abend wird's kalt im Wald. Aber die Frage ist, ist der Schnee schon überfroren und macht Spikes notwendig? Samstag war der Grip noch gut, weiß jemand, wies jetzt aussieht?

Grüße, Peter


----------



## woltemd (31. Januar 2012)

Moin, gestern war der Grip mit Race King auf jeden Fall noch prima. Die Wege sind zwar schon recht plattgetreten aber Vereisungen waren kaum zu sehen. Insgesamt ein Traumpanorama bei dem Wetter.....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Tracer (31. Januar 2012)

Kannst mit normale Reifen fahren. Bin heute mit conti Race King + 1.5 Bar Gefahren, kein Problem. 
Auf dem Zecken Trail liegt schon wieder ein Baum quer.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (31. Januar 2012)

Die Frage ist, ob das im Dunkeln auch noch gilt, wenn man die Rinnen, Vereisungen, Stufen, etc. später sieht????
CU Svenni


----------



## Gothic70 (31. Januar 2012)

Ich ziehe einfach die speikes auf. Schaden kann es ja nicht. Matthias


----------



## peterbe (31. Januar 2012)

Heut sind wir zu 7 zu einem Night-Snowride gestartet, herrliche Bedingungen, Spikes waren nicht nötig (haben aber auch nicht geschadet). Hatte ein paar technische Probleme, kältebedingt... und zu guter letzt haben wir auf der Rückfahrt einen Mitfahrer verloren und nicht wiedergefunden, so dass wir uns schon Sorgen gemacht haben und befürchteten, in 2000 Jahren findet jemand eine erfrorene Biker-Moorleiche in den HBs..., aber unser Mitfahrer fand dann zum Glück allein den Weg zur KH, so dass wir den Nightride nach 33 km und 750hm nach drei Stunden beenden konnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (31. Januar 2012)

Alles gut - nur Füsse waren mal wieder kalt.


----------



## Gothic70 (31. Januar 2012)

Bei den Temperaturen eine wie  immer geile Erfahrung.Einfach gut.


----------



## LowRider4711 (1. Februar 2012)

Gings euch auch so? Mein Körper hat nach der Heimkehr etwas verrückt gespielt  Ich schieb das mal auf die abgebrochene Trinkwasserversorgung. Da muß ich mir was ausdenken. Nochmal geht es nicht so.

Und die Hände *brrrrrrr*


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2012)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Gings euch auch so? Mein Körper hat nach der Heimkehr etwas verrückt gespielt  Ich schieb das mal auf die abgebrochene Trinkwasserversorgung. Da muß ich mir was ausdenken. Nochmal geht es nicht so.
> 
> Und die Hände *brrrrrrr*



Moin,

Was heißt denn bei Dir "mein Körper hat verrückt gespielt"? Ich hate zuletzt auch so einige Probleme. Gerne auch per PN.

Danke
Jens


----------



## peterbe (1. Februar 2012)

Ich empfehle bei dem Wetter heiße Schorle in der Flasche und das ganze hinten in der Trikottasche. Ich hatte gestern bis zum Ende noch handwarmes Getränk dabei. Allerdings ist die Kälte wirklich grenzwertig, wenn man länger als 2 Stunden unterwegs ist. Ich habe mir vor zwei Wintern mal die Zehen angefroren, jetzt Schmerzen sie noch am Folgetag nach solchen Touren wie gestern...


----------



## LowRider4711 (1. Februar 2012)

ich habe zwar derbe gefroren und gezittert, aber die Symptome von Hitzestau, also Schwindel und Übelkeit 

@Peter: Füße waren i.O., der Tipp mit Trinkflasche hinten im Trikot wird umgesetzt


----------



## Technokrat (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute , kann mir einer kurze ne Info geben, welcher der Zeckentrail ist? 
Am Besten per PN. 

Danke. 

Gruß der Technokrat


----------



## Kono (1. Februar 2012)

Ich bin gestern "nur" eine dreiviertel Stunde gegen den Ostwind nach Hause gefahren, aber das hat mir völlig gelangt. Trotz entspechender Beckleidung waren meine Füße am Ende nur noch ein paar schmerzende Eisklumpen (Felix kennt den Schrei aus der Dusche ).


----------



## peterbe (1. Februar 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern "nur" eine dreiviertel Stunde gegen den Ostwind nach Hause gefahren, aber das hat mir völlig gelangt. Trotz entspechender Beckleidung waren meine Füße am Ende nur noch ein paar schmerzende Eisklumpen (Felix kennt den Schrei aus der Dusche ).



Hallo Arne,

trotz deiner gefrorenen Füße haben wir dich im Wald vermisst!


----------



## peterbe (1. Februar 2012)

Technokrat schrieb:


> Hallo Leute , kann mir einer kurze ne Info geben, welcher der Zeckentrail ist?
> Am Besten per PN.
> 
> Danke.
> ...



Der Zeckentrail biegt vom Karlstein abwärts nach der ersten steilen Steigung rechts ab und zieht sich grasig und farnig lange aufwärts. Im Sommer und in diesem Jahr bis weit in den Oktober hat er seinen Namen immer wieder neu zu Recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Technokrat (1. Februar 2012)

Okay, danke, und da sind immer Leute unterwegs, die Bäume querlegen. 
Komische Leute.


----------



## Kono (1. Februar 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> ...haben wir dich im Wald vermisst!


Danke für die Blumen, aber Gestern hätten mich keine zehn Pferde mehr nach draußen bekommen und schon gar nicht aufs Rad . Dafür bin ich heute Morgen bei -9°C mit Rückenwind und einer Schale mehr auf der Zwiebel, wieder tapfer zur Arbeit geradelt. Insegeheim freue ich mich schon auf Freitag. Es soll weiterhin sehr Kalt bleiben und es soll schneien. Vielleicht schaffe ich es Freitag ja etwas früher Feierabend zu machen und dann einen kurzen aber schönen Snowride durch den Wald zu machen.


----------



## Kono (1. Februar 2012)

Zum Thema Zeckentrail, siehe Bild.


----------



## Technokrat (1. Februar 2012)

Danke jetzt weiss ich bescheid. 

Gruß der Technokrat


----------



## SvenniLiteville (1. Februar 2012)

Quote
Gings euch auch so? Mein Körper hat nach der Heimkehr etwas verrückt gespielt :-( Ich schieb das mal auf die abgebrochene Trinkwasserversorgung. Da muß ich mir was ausdenken. Nochmal geht es nicht so.
unquote

Das war bei gestern extrem, da mein Schlauch schon nach 45min eingefroren war.

Als ich Euch dann verloren hatte, musste ich erstmal direkt aus der Trinkblase trinken und die dickeren Handschuhe anlegen. Auf dem Heimweg hab ich dann dehydriert und unterzuckert ziemlich gefröstelt trotz 26 im Wagen...

Die Tour war ansonsten sehr, sehr schön, auch weil wir nur ganz kurze Stops hatten, allerdings wäre ein weicher, breiter Reifen ohne Spikes sicher die optimale Wahl gewesen... 

Danke noch mal an alle für's kümmern, ob ich erfroren sei...! Das ist bei den Verhältnissen wirklich wichtig.

CU Svenni


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2012)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> ich habe zwar derbe gefroren und gezittert, aber die Symptome von Hitzestau, also Schwindel und Übelkeit
> 
> @Peter: Füße waren i.O., der Tipp mit Trinkflasche hinten im Trikot wird umgesetzt



Aha, Schwindel und Übelkeit kommen mir beim Biken in der letzten Zeit auch bekannt vor. Habe da auch immer nicht allzuviel getrunken.

Danke!


----------



## Kono (3. Februar 2012)

Mein Wunsch ist in Erfüllung gegangen und so habe ich heute Nachmittag einen kurzen aber fantastischen Snowride unternommen. Track. Es ist zwar sau kalt, aber die klare Luft ist einfach herrlich und auf dem frischen Schnee fährt es sich fantastisch.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> Mein Wunsch ist in Erfüllung gegangen und so habe ich heute Nachmittag einen kurzen aber fantastischen Snowride unternommen. Track. Es ist zwar sau kalt, aber die klare Luft ist einfach herrlich und auf dem frischen Schnee fährt es sich fantastisch.



Wieviel Schnee liegt denn in den HaBes? Bei uns ist es nur weiß gepudert!


----------



## de_reu (5. Februar 2012)

Moin, fahre mit Felix ab 14:15 KH

Cu de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (5. Februar 2012)

Ich hab euch verpasst, war noch an der Elbe Eis schauen...


----------



## WhiteGiant (5. Februar 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich hab euch verpasst,


 
Hi ich auch,da ich mein Snowride um 13:00 gestartet habe und nach lockeren 2,5 Stunden durch die HB Eisfüsse bekamm.Aber bei dem Wetter zu hause bleiben??????? Neeee viel zu schade

Gruß
Arek
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## hoedsch (5. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte meine Runde schon um 10 Uhr gestartet und nach 2,5h pünktlich zum Grünkohlessen beendet. Danach stand Eishockey auf dem Neu Wulmstorfer Schulteich auf dem Programm. Ein perfekter Tag.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (7. Februar 2012)

Weiß von euch jemand wie glatt es im Moment ist? sollte man Spikes fahren oder ist eher Schneemangel und stumpfer Untergrund?


----------



## flansch09 (7. Februar 2012)

Die Minusgrade sind wieder einstellig... 18:30 KH, wer ist mit dabei?
Sonntag war der Boden auch ohne Spikes schön griffig.


----------



## skalis (7. Februar 2012)

Ich heute nicht, 
hab noch Elternabend 

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (7. Februar 2012)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Die Minusgrade sind wieder einstellig... 18:30 KH, wer ist mit dabei?
> Sonntag war der Boden auch ohne Spikes schön griffig.


Bin dabei.


----------



## LowRider4711 (7. Februar 2012)

ich heut nicht. Hab noch Hals-Aua


----------



## peterbe (7. Februar 2012)

Ich habs bei der Kälte mit dem Radfahren übertrieben und habe eine Bindehautentzündung, ich hoffe, die ist zum Wochenende wieder weg. Ich beneide euch (um die steigenden Temperaturen im Wald)


----------



## hoedsch (8. Februar 2012)

Gestern war es im Wald glatt 10°C wärmer als am Wochendende, so dass wir zu fünft wieder eine schöne Runde ohne Erfrierungen gefahren sind. Es ging über Sennhüttentrail, Wurzeltrail, das Biest, Knochenbrecher zum Paul-Roth-Stein. Dann in einer Schleife über Tempelberg, Kamel und Heide wieder zurück. Leider war der Himmel nicht klar, sonst hätte man den Mondschein noch nutzen können. Ca. 30km bei 750Hm sind zusammengekommen.


----------



## mtberHH (8. Februar 2012)

Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht, war eine schöne Tour. 
Hier in bewegten Bildern: http://youtu.be/ZGwtOZkwC_c?hd=1


----------



## Gothic70 (8. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte auch elternabend und bin nach der Arbeit 2std gefahren. War auch nett bis nächste Woche Dienstag. Matthias


----------



## hoedsch (8. Februar 2012)

Cooles Video in einer erstaunlichen Qualität. Ich hätte von dem kleinem Teil im Dunkeln nicht soviel erwartet.


----------



## mtberHH (8. Februar 2012)

Ich war auch angenehm überrascht, hätte nicht gedacht das die Cam so gut mit den Hell/Dunkel Wechseln klar kommt. Jetzt noch eine Halterung die nicht so verwacklungsanfällig ist wie am Lenker und man kann schon ganz nette Filmchen machen. 

Sieht auf jeden Fall schon ziemlich spacig aus, speziell mit den Reflektoren an den Beinen.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (9. Februar 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Cooles Video in einer erstaunlichen Qualität. Ich hätte von dem kleinem Teil im Dunkeln nicht soviel erwartet.



...meine Mädels hier haben gerade den sexiest Hintern gewählt...

Aber es war ne echt homogene gleichmässige Tour diesmal ohne kalte Füsse und doch noch alles stumpgefrohren...


----------



## helgeb (14. Februar 2012)

Wie schaut's aus? Ich wäre heute - zumindest zu Beginn - dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (14. Februar 2012)

Na, Ihr kennt mich ja ...
Ich schau mal, dass ich von Beginn an dabei bin


----------



## peterbe (14. Februar 2012)

Wie sieht der Wald denn aus? Wasser auf Schnee/Eis?


----------



## Gothic70 (14. Februar 2012)

Bin auch wieder dabei, hat einer von euch das PARK TOOL CWP-6 Innensechskant für eine Race face Kurbel was er mir leihen kann bis nächsten Dienstag?
Matthias


----------



## Tracer (14. Februar 2012)

Ich emphele euch gleich den direkteste weg Richtung Fischbecken Heide. Da kann man sehr gut fahren. Der Rest bzw den Rosengarten Teil ist bzw.  war heute morgen schwer zu fahren, der Schnee bricht unter den Reifen Stollen


----------



## de_reu (14. Februar 2012)

Also Schlammschlacht heute?
HT oder Fully?
CU De


----------



## peterbe (14. Februar 2012)

Heute sind wir zu 7 nicht Willys Empfehlung gefolgt, sonder mitten rein in den Rosengarten, der noch feinsten Grip bot, sogar den Hülseberg haben wir erklommen und den Karlstein mal wieder besucht (wenns jetzt taut, wars das wieder mit dem Karlsteinweg für die nächsten Wochen, wein...) Mies und schlammig wurde erst zum Ende der Tour, als es auch noch anfing, derbe zu regnen. Aber trotzdem waren es schöne 32km heute.


----------



## Kono (16. Februar 2012)

min. 3 Wochen Pause


----------



## peterbe (16. Februar 2012)

Was ist das da mit deinem Knie? Auf jeden Fall schon mal gute Besserung.


----------



## WhiteGiant (17. Februar 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> min. 3 Wochen Pause



Hi Arne das sieht garnicht gut aus ,auf jeden Fall wen es operiert wird kommst du mit 3 Wochen nicht aus .Den Wunsche ich dir schon mal gute Besserung .
Gruß 
Arek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (17. Februar 2012)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> ...das sieht garnicht gut aus...


Hey hey hey, das ist ein spitzen Knie Alter! Scherz beiseite. Der Befund vom Radiologen ist eben eine Grad 2 (von 4 = völlig im Eimer) Abnutzung/Beschädigung des Gelenkknorpel. Auf eben diesem Bild, so der Dok, sieht man das da was fehlt. Hmmmm.
Ärgerlich, hatte ich mich doch so leidlich wieder ran gekämpft, an etwas was man "Form" hätte nennen können.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (18. Februar 2012)

Tach!
Weil sich's bei dem Wetter so gut schraubt dachte ich, ich kauf mir mal wieder'n Fully und tausche bis auf Rahmen und Bremsen alle Teile.
Will jemand für 300,- Euro die Federgabel haben?
Rock Shox Reba RL 100 mm Motion Control + Pop Loc inkl. Fernbedienung in Weiß-Blau (aus dem 2011er Cube AMS100 Blue'n White Edition) 
Die Gabel ist neu, nur disc (Postmount), der Schaft hat ca. 22-23 cm länge
Falls sich keiner meldet landet die Gabel demnächst bei Ebay.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## hoedsch (18. Februar 2012)

Um den Indalidenthread mal fortzuführen:
- Der rote Bulle wackelt mit dem Schwanz, d.h. die Hinterbaulager müssen mal wieder getauscht werden.
- Der Dämpfer vom Liteville dämpft nicht mehr. Die Talas hat inzwischen aber wieder die serienmäßige Länge erreicht.
- Die Formula-Bremse ist auseinandergefallen. Hab sie wieder zusammengebaut und scheint auch zu funktionieren. Hat jemand ein Entlüftungskit?

Trotzdem will ich morgen um 10 Uhr in den Wald - irgendeine Gurke wird schon durchhalten.


----------



## gnss (18. Februar 2012)

Wenn die Wege in den Habes nur halb so klebrig sind wie bei uns im Osten dann viel Spaß.


----------



## peterbe (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo Clemens, Bremsenkit bring ich Di mit.


----------



## de_reu (19. Februar 2012)

noch jemand ne kurze schnelle HT - Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (19. Februar 2012)

So, eine schöne Runde ist nach 2:45h zu Ende gegangen. Wenn man mal von den Schneeregen- und Graupelschauern absieht war auch alles prima.
Fast hätte es mich am Ende ja noch kurz vor der Hundewiese gelegt. Vom Tempelberg durch den Hohlweg, über die Wiese und dann der Absatz bei dem sich im Normalbetrieb Rad und Pilot in der Luft befinden.
Die Geschwindigkeit passte, so dass in die Flugphase übergegangen werden konnte. Dann die Landung in einem Bett aus Blitzzement, der kurz vorm Abbinden war. So eine negative Beschleunigung bekommt man sonst eigentlich nur hin, wenn man mutwillig die plastische Verformung des Rades mit in Kauf nimmt. So hing ich da dann mit der Hüfte am Vorbau und dachte noch das geht nicht gut. Ich hatte allerdings die Rechnung ohne den nicht mehr dämpfenden Dämpfer gemacht, der jetzt nochmal sein Bestes gab und aus vollem Rohr feuerte. Durch diesen plötzlichen Impuls verliess das Hinterrad dann doch noch das Mörtelbett während das Vorderrad, von der Talas getrieben, es dem dann gleich machte. Nachdem ich das Gleichgewicht wieder gefunden hatte, gestaltete sich der Rest der Abfahrt zur Wiese dann nicht mehr so spektakulär.

Insgesamt eine schöne Runde und die Bremse funktioniert wohl auch. Dämpfer kommt jetzt in den Service.
@Peter: Das Entlüftungskit brauche ich dann erstmal nicht. Ich weiß auch noch nicht, ob ich es am Dienstag überhaupt schaffe.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (19. Februar 2012)

Moin Clemens!
Ist es tatsächlich noch so matschig, dass man an der Stelle stecken bleibt?
Ich kann morgen nämlich eine Runde drehen und überlege noch ob RR oder MTB.
Letzten Mittwoch sah es hier (Rissen/Elbufer) noch aus als könnte man's die nächsten zwei Wochen vergessen.
Sven


----------



## LowRider4711 (19. Februar 2012)

An der Stelle sind wir Dienstag schon ganz arg ins Schlingern geraten Vor dieser Hundewiese ist ja nur noch knietiefer Modder ...


----------



## WhiteGiant (19. Februar 2012)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> An der Stelle sind wir Dienstag schon ganz arg ins Schlingern geraten Vor dieser Hundewiese ist ja nur noch knietiefer Modder ...




Modder ist wirklich der richtige Ausdruck,weil Schlamm kann man das wirklich nicht mehr nennen.Aber um den Flugplatz rund um lässt es sich wirklich erstaunlich gut Radeln.War heute mit Stephan unterwägs und es hat trotz  Schnee,Regen,Modder,Schlamm Spaß gemacht.So mit hatten wir auch 32km in 2:45h geschafft.
Gruß
Arek

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## hoedsch (19. Februar 2012)

@Hanswurschtl: Man kann eigentlich auf den meisten Strecken gut fahren. Die schlimmsten bekannten Schlammlöcher kann man ja auslassen.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (19. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Info!
Mit Glück friert's ja sogar wieder ein wenig.
Also früh raus...


----------



## Gothic70 (21. Februar 2012)

Also ich bin raus heute elternabend. Muß auch mal sein. Matthias


----------



## peterbe (21. Februar 2012)

Mein übervoller Schreibtisch erlaubt es mir heute auch nicht, mit euch den Matsch zu teilen. Leider...


----------



## skalis (21. Februar 2012)

Bei mir hat die Erkältung wieder gnadenlos zugeschlagen.
Schüttelfrost statt Matsch im Wald, hmm ...
Stefan


----------



## LowRider4711 (21. Februar 2012)

ich schiebe es auf das Wetter  Für alle die heute raus fahren: Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (23. Februar 2012)

Hi mein Paket ist angekommen:




....und bin noch am schrauben
Gruß
Arek


http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## peterbe (23. Februar 2012)

Sehr chic! Und wieder einer mehr in der 29er Bande!


----------



## LowRider4711 (23. Februar 2012)

sehr schickes Ghost


----------



## Gothic70 (28. Februar 2012)

Was sagt der Wald denn heute? 
MATTHIAS


----------



## hoedsch (28. Februar 2012)

Catch mich, ich bin der Schlamm! Da muss man wohl durch.


----------



## skalis (28. Februar 2012)

Falle heute noch mal aus !
Bin immer noch "auf Antibiotika" und muss heute abend
Möbel schleppen ...


----------



## Gothic70 (28. Februar 2012)

Also viel Wasser dann besser mit Schutzblech bin dabei.
Matthias


----------



## WhiteGiant (28. Februar 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Also viel Wasser dann besser mit Schutzblech bin dabei.
> Matthias


 
Ich komme auch vorbei,leider ist mein Akku nicht ganz voll!!
Also kann ich nicht so lange ,Ihr kennt das schon hehehe.

Arek


----------



## peterbe (28. Februar 2012)

Ich habe grad einen schlechten Lauf, ich bin auf Seminar und erst um 19.30 auf dem Heimweg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (28. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube heute hatte ich auch einen schlechten Lauf, denn die Jungs haben mich am Anfang echt frisch gemacht. Aber dann ging's und es wurde eine schöne Runde mit wenigen obligatorischen Schlammlöchern. Auch das Wetter spielte mit und es sind 32km bei 630hm geworden.


----------



## WhiteGiant (29. Februar 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich glaube heute hatte ich auch einen schlechten Lauf, denn die Jungs haben mich am Anfang echt frisch gemacht. Aber dann ging's und es wurde eine schöne Runde mit wenigen obligatorischen Schlammlöchern. Auch das Wetter spielte mit und es sind 32km bei 630hm geworden.


 
Jup! eine schöne Runde zu sechst ist es heute gewesen,und ich hätte nicht gedacht das ich mit meinen Licht-sparmaßnahmen doch noch durchhalte.Aber es hat geklappt.Danke noch an Felix für's Guiden.
Gruß
Arek

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## de_reu (1. März 2012)

Moin, hoffentlich ist morgen besseres Laufwetter; Felix und ich sind 13:30 am Start.

CU Delf


----------



## peterbe (3. März 2012)

Hat heute jemand Lust auf eine »ich-hab-die-Woche-zu-viel-gearbeitet-jetzt-muss-ich-mich-im-Wald-erholen«-Runde? 15 Uhr KH


----------



## WhiteGiant (4. März 2012)

_Hi da nur  der frühe Vogel den Wurm fängt habe ich heute meine Runde ganz früh angefangen, und bei einen "Traum Wetter" in den Habes  37km geradelt._Super Wetter,super Boden,super Runde .
MfG
Arek

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## WhiteGiant (4. März 2012)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> _Hi da nur  der frühe Vogel den Wurm fängt habe ich heute meine Runde ganz früh angefangen, und bei einen "Traum Wetter" in den Habes  37km geradelt._Super Wetter,super Boden,super Runde .
> MfG
> Arek
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haky (5. März 2012)

Gibt es morgen Abend ne runde von der Hütte aus? Wann? Würde  mal gerne wieder mit euch los. . . .


----------



## Gothic70 (6. März 2012)

Ich bin sowas von dabei heute. Matthias


----------



## peterbe (6. März 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## hoedsch (6. März 2012)

Ich huste ein bischen und bin sowas von nicht dabei. Und das bei dem Wetter. Aber schließlich muss ich mich für den beginnenden Urlaub schonen. Wenn ich da tot auf der Piste liege ist auch niemandem geholfen.


----------



## peterbe (6. März 2012)

Ist es so schlimm mit dir? nein, da hol dir in der Apotheke Wick-Medinight und schon dich. Tot auf der Piste nützt du niemandem! Und uns erst recht nicht im kommenden Frühling! Gute Besserung und viel Spaß im Schnee.


----------



## LowRider4711 (6. März 2012)

am Start


----------



## skalis (6. März 2012)

Bin auch sowas von dabei !
Bin schon ganz hibbelig wegen dem tollen Wetter am Nachmittag.
Muss heute mein Antibiotika ausschwitzen, also wer etwas rumkrankelt, einfach hinter mir fahren 
Stefan


----------



## Haky (6. März 2012)

Wann?


----------



## peterbe (6. März 2012)

Wann? Weiß ich garnicht mehr, es treibt mich automatisch... Nein, wie immer 18.30 KH


----------



## skalis (6. März 2012)

Hi, Peter,

wie immer : 18:30 Uhr, KH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (6. März 2012)

Moin! 

Felix und ich sind luxuriöserweise schon heute morgen bei bestem Wetter gefahren.
Ich lade deshalb gerade Felix' heutigen Downhill am Paul-Roth-Stein bei Youtube hoch und bin dabei zufällig auf eine Art "29er" Video gestoßen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZwvLFhYUL0&feature=related"]skrota cykel      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Vielleicht werde ich jetzt auch umsatteln... 

Sven


----------



## Haky (6. März 2012)

shit, schaffe ich Net...


----------



## Gothic70 (6. März 2012)

Danke Peter Sau geile Tour. Puh


----------



## peterbe (6. März 2012)

Ja, das hat heut Spaß gemacht. Top Boden, herrliche Trails und ne homogene Gruppe. Sind dann 730 hm mit 32 km geworden.


----------



## LowRider4711 (6. März 2012)

bin platt, aber glücklich  

Hat wieder derbe gerockt heute


----------



## gnss (6. März 2012)

Und kein einziges Schlammloch.


----------



## WhiteGiant (7. März 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Und kein einziges Schlammloch.


 
Hat Spaß gemacht

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## Gothic70 (13. März 2012)

Ich komm heute auch mit


----------



## flansch09 (13. März 2012)

dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (13. März 2012)

Elternabend + Erkältungsrückfall + Auto in Werkstatt :
Ungünstige Konstellation für heute 
Wünsch Euch viel Spaß, Bedingungen sind ja klasse !
Stefan


----------



## peterbe (13. März 2012)

Ich hab heut  1000hm auf Tourenski schon zum frühen Abend in feinster Sonne hinter mich gebracht, euch viel Spaß im Wald


----------



## Gothic70 (13. März 2012)

Danke Felix unsere 3 Runde war super cool 37'8 km und fast 700 HM. Mein platter Reifen hätte nicht sein müssen aber ok. Matthias


----------



## LowRider4711 (14. März 2012)

ja, genau. Super cool 

Hatte mich etwas in der Wahl der Kleidung vertan aber ansonsten schöner Nightride


----------



## WhiteGiant (18. März 2012)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> ja, genau. Super cool



Ich habe heute mit Sebastian auch eine Super Coole runde durch die HB's gefahren .Am Paul Roth und Karlstein vorbei hatten wir am ende der Tour 42km und 746hm.





http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372
Gruß
Arek


----------



## gnss (20. März 2012)

hmmmm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (20. März 2012)

Wer fährt denn heute? Also ich wollte schon fahren. Wie ist das Wetter in Harburg


----------



## WhiteGiant (20. März 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn heute? Also ich wollte schon fahren. Wie ist das Wetter in Harburg


 
Hi ich hänge noch in der Arbeit fest,aber so wie das Wetter momentan ist juckt's mich nicht.Euch viel Spaß
MfG
Arek
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## gnss (20. März 2012)

Auf dem Regenradar kommt noch ein wenig nach, ich bleibe lieber im Osten auf dem Deich.


----------



## Gothic70 (20. März 2012)

Ich fahre jetzt los. In pinneberg ist es schon wieder hell.


----------



## LowRider4711 (21. März 2012)

[OT]Hat jemand von euch einen Schalthebel übrig für ein 9-fach Sram-Schaltwerk, den er loswerden möchte?[/OT]


----------



## gnss (22. März 2012)

D für Donnerstag! Hat jemand Zeit und Lust um 1600? Drei Stunden ohne künstliche Beleuchtung.


----------



## gnss (22. März 2012)

Super Boden, Sonne satt, warm, auf Malle ist es auch nicht besser. Danke Sven für die kleine Einweisung auf dem Übungsplatz, eventuell finde ich den einen oder anderen Trail wieder. 34km 740hm in 2:15 spuckt mein Navi aus.


----------



## Gothic70 (24. März 2012)

Moin Jungs ich habe mit bedauern festgestellt,daß meine Fox Gabel traurig ist und Öl verliert......... ist doch erst 2,5 JAHRE ALT.
Was soll ich tun? einschicken oder selber machen?
Das dauert lange oder? Wer hat einen Rat ?
Matthias


----------



## Kono (25. März 2012)

Wahrscheinlich sind nur die Staubkappen verschmutzt und lassen jetzt Öl durch.
Klickst du Hier und unter *"Forks"* -> *"? Seal cleaning"* wird Dir gezeigt, wie man die Staubkappen ganz einfach wieder sauber macht.


----------



## maxl188 (25. März 2012)

Hallo Allerseits, 
Ich war gestern zum ersten Mal in den HaBes. Was soll ich sagen? 
LOVE! :-D 
Ich hoffe ich kann mich euch mal anschließen für die eine oder andere Tour. 
Gruß, Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (25. März 2012)

Heute bin ich mit Clemens die WP-Abschlussfahrt gefahren: 110km von Neuenfelde über Hove auf den Estedeich kurz nach dem Sperrwerk, dann auf dem Deich bis nach Buxtehude ab auf den Estetrail, diesen haben wir bis kurz vor Welle und die B3 begleitet, dann zur Kaffeepause ab in das Büsenbachtal und frisch gestärkt über den Brunsberg, den Stufenwald und den Paule ab zurück zur KH und mit schweren Beinen zurück zur Fähre und nach Hause. Über 7 Stunden durch den Frühling!


----------



## WhiteGiant (25. März 2012)

Hi Peter sehr schöne Bilder-wie immmer
Ich hab heute den schönen Tag auch genutzt, und eine Winterpokal-Abschluß Runde gefahren .Leider alleine aber es hat auch Spaß gemacht.




MfG
Arek
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/372


----------



## LowRider4711 (26. März 2012)

Gestern waren wohl alle unterwegs. Ich habe mich mit den FB Bikern rumgetrieben 

@Peter: Die schweren Beine kaufe ich dir nicht ab. Dein Carbonhobel fährt doch sicher von ganz alleine einen zwanziger Schnitt


----------



## Gothic70 (27. März 2012)

Und Heute jemand am Start? Letzte Woche stand ich da ganz alleine................. MATTHIAS


----------



## gnss (27. März 2012)

Ich könnte schon um 5.


----------



## peterbe (27. März 2012)

Ich bin wie immer da, 18.30


----------



## gnss (27. März 2012)

Dann komme ich um 18:30 nochmal rum.


----------



## Gothic70 (27. März 2012)

Dann bis 18:30


----------



## LowRider4711 (27. März 2012)

bin auch am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (27. März 2012)

Schöne Runde, die wie üblich mit dem Spurt begann. Nach 1h beruhigt sich das ganze zum Glück wieder, so dass die Zunge nicht mehr raushängt.


----------



## gnss (27. März 2012)

Großer Spaß!


----------



## LowRider4711 (27. März 2012)

Wort! Und außerdem schön staubig zurzeit *hust*


----------



## WhiteGiant (27. März 2012)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Wort! Und außerdem schön staubig zurzeit *hust*


 

Jup!War aber Suuuper!!


----------



## Gothic70 (28. März 2012)

Das war wieder ein super fahr Spaß. Matthias PS mir tut jeder Knochen weh. Puh


----------



## hoedsch (1. April 2012)

Ich habe heute mit Kono eine schöne Runde durch die Habe gedreht. Nach 42km und 900 Hm waren wir wieder an der KH. Zum Glück hat uns nur auf dem Heimweg ein Schauer heimgesucht, sonst war es trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (1. April 2012)

Hi ich war heute mit Sebastian unterwägs um meine neuen Reifen auszuprobieren,und ich muss es sagen das ich von Muddy Mary sehr begeistert bin .Super Grip .Kann mann nur weiter empfählen.






und sogar noch eine neue Abfahrt gefunden und ausprobiertSuper

Gruß
Arek


----------



## hoedsch (1. April 2012)

Genau, räumt da mal ordentlich auf, damit wir da schön langfahren können.


----------



## peterbe (1. April 2012)

Hallo Arek,

die Abfahrt sieht super aus, aber was soll die müde Maria bei so trockenen Böden? Ist die nicht für herbstlichen Schlamm? Du solltest mal mit in den Deisten, da kannst du die Marry rocken lassen...


----------



## WhiteGiant (1. April 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Genau, räumt da mal ordentlich auf, damit wir da schön langfahren können.


Wir geben unser bestes 
Arek


----------



## WhiteGiant (1. April 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo Arek,
> 
> die Abfahrt sieht super aus, aber was soll die müde Maria bei so trockenen Böden? Ist die nicht für herbstlichen Schlamm? Du solltest mal mit in den Deisten, da kannst du die Marry rocken lassen...


Deister steht auf jeden fall in diesen Jahr auf den programm,und es wird dort bestimmt gerockthehe
Gruß
Arek


----------



## de_reu (2. April 2012)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Hi ich war heute mit Sebastian unterwägs um meine neuen Reifen auszuprobieren,...
> und sogar noch eine neue Abfahrt gefunden und ausprobiertSuper
> 
> Gruß
> Arek



Moin Arek,
wer ist denn das im Hintergrund von deinem Fahrrad? Shrek?

Cu De


----------



## WhiteGiant (3. April 2012)

Hi Delf, hehe,da ich das Foto gemacht habe kann das nur Sebastian sein.hehehe
Gruß
Arek


----------



## Basti74 (3. April 2012)

de_reu schrieb:


> wer ist denn das im Hintergrund von deinem Fahrrad? Shrek?



 Genau, richtig erkannt 
  Der tollkühne Held, groß (Ok), dumm (glaub nicht), hässlich (Ansichtssache)
  und vor allem gefährlich (manchmal  ).


----------



## Gothic70 (3. April 2012)

fährt heute jemand?


----------



## skalis (3. April 2012)

Leider wieder nein ! Wieder erkältet, Gliederschmerzen, kriegs einfach nicht richtig los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (3. April 2012)

Das Wetter soll ja so lala bleiben, ich habe kein Bock auf Schnee.


----------



## peterbe (3. April 2012)

und, Arek und Sebastian, zeigt ihr uns heute die neue Rampe? 18.30 Kh mit Jacke, Winterschuhen und Fender..


----------



## LowRider4711 (3. April 2012)

ich mach heute auf Kinderteller-Besteller und bleibe im Trockenen


----------



## Basti74 (3. April 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> und, Arek und Sebastian, zeigt ihr uns heute die neue Rampe? 18.30 Kh mit Jacke, Winterschuhen und Fender..



 leider kann ich heute nicht und ausserdem, 

  kann ich euer Tempo noch nicht mithalten


----------



## peterbe (3. April 2012)

Ist denn überhaupt jemand heute mit im Wald? Ich nehm auch nicht meine Carbon-Feder mit!


----------



## helgeb (3. April 2012)

> ausserdem kann ich euer Tempo noch nicht mithalten


... ich auch nicht, aber ich wäre heute mal wieder mit am START.

ps: @ Peter, eigentlich ist es mir egal, mit welcher Feder du mich treibst.


----------



## Gothic70 (3. April 2012)

Ich komme auch wetterfest ist gut.


----------



## WhiteGiant (3. April 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> und, Arek und Sebastian, zeigt ihr uns heute die neue Rampe? 18.30 Kh mit Jacke, Winterschuhen und Fender..


 
Hi Peter mir ist heute leider noch was da zwischen gekommen,aber die "Rampe" zeigen wir euch noch bestimmt.
Euch allem viel Spaß.
Gruß
Arek


----------



## helgeb (3. April 2012)

Nieselregen bei drei Grad Celsius und doch schöner als es klingt. Sehr schön! Auch wenn die Muskeln kapitulieren mussten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (3. April 2012)

Schnee im April in den Harburger Bergen können dennoch demotivierend sein, trotzdem hat die Tour heut nach 34km und 700 hm mal wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht, nur die Füße sind sehr kalt...


----------



## Gothic70 (3. April 2012)

Ja, schöne Tour.Ich bin so schön platt liege auf dem Sofa und habe Urlaub.Vor 9 Uhr morgens stehe ich nicht auf.(auch wenn meine Beiden Kleinen das anders sehen).


----------



## hoedsch (4. April 2012)

Da ja gestern das Gerücht aufkam, dass wir "früher" mindestens 900 Hm in der DOD-Runde absolviert haben, bin ich nochmal in die Statistik gegangen.
Ja, im Mai und Juni 2010 habe ich tatsächlich 2 Runden mit 900 Hm gefunden, aber sonst bewegt sich das alles so zwischen 650 und 800 Hm. Wir sind also nur älter geworden und die Berge nicht flacher.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (4. April 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ja, schöne Tour.Ich bin so schön platt liege auf dem Sofa und habe Urlaub.Vor 9 Uhr morgens stehe ich nicht auf.(auch wenn meine Beiden Kleinen das anders sehen).



Hi Jungs,

macht mich echt neidisch, Eure Touren! Ich würd so gern auch mal wieder... 

Vielleicht bekomme ich es im Mai wieder auf die Reihe...

CU Svenni


----------



## Gothic70 (5. April 2012)

Fährt jemand am Samstag? 
Matthias


----------



## WhiteGiant (6. April 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Samstag?
> Matthias



Hi Matthias wann wolltest du fahren?
-----------------------------------------------------
Ich war heute mit Sebastian und Martin unterwägs.
Am Ende der Tour hatten wir 930hm bei 43.5km.
Super Wetter ,geiler Boden,viel Spaß




MfG
Arek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (7. April 2012)

Hey Arek, ich wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen. Ging aber leider nicht 

Geiles Foto. Sieht aus, als ob da ne Schlammlawine abgegangen ist


----------



## WhiteGiant (7. April 2012)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Hey Arek, ich wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen. Ging aber leider nicht
> 
> Geiles Foto. Sieht aus, als ob da ne Schlammlawine abgegangen ist


 

Das Wochenende ist diesmall lang vielleicht kriegen wir das noch hin
Gruß
Arek


----------



## peterbe (7. April 2012)

Wie wäre es Montag mit einer Runde tagsüber?


----------



## Kono (7. April 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wie wäre es Montag mit einer Runde tagsüber?


Klingt prima. Wetter ist z.Zt. ja etwas unbeständig, schauen wir mal... 11:00 Uhr KH?


----------



## LowRider4711 (7. April 2012)

ja, mal das Wetter im Auge behalten.


----------



## peterbe (7. April 2012)

Delf und ich würden lieber um 12 Uhr starten.


----------



## de_reu (8. April 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Delf und ich würden lieber um 12 Uhr starten.



11:00 würde ich nicht schaffen...


----------



## Kono (8. April 2012)

12:00 Uhr passt nicht.vielleicht trifft man d sich im Wald.


----------



## Sven7181 (8. April 2012)

ich werd mich der 12 Uhr Truppe anschließen...gucken wie lange ich durchhalte

bis morgen


----------



## peterbe (8. April 2012)

Hallo Arne, dann SMS wir dich an, wenn wir losfahren und treffen uns im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (9. April 2012)

Moin

Bin raus, die Luftfeuchtigkeit ist mir etwas zu hoch.


----------



## hoedsch (9. April 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo Arne, dann SMS wir dich an, wenn wir losfahren und treffen uns im Wald.



Seid ihr eigentlich gefahren? Ein Auto haben wir nicht stehen sehen.


----------



## Kono (9. April 2012)

Eine SMS war auch nicht auf meinem Handy...


----------



## peterbe (9. April 2012)

In Altona war das Wetter nicht einladend, den Nachmittag draußen zu verbringen...


----------



## Gothic70 (10. April 2012)

Verirrt, sich heute jemand in den Wald? Wetter ist ja jetzt trocken.. Matthias


----------



## skalis (10. April 2012)

Werd schauen, dass ich pünktlich da bin  
Hab noch einen Termin vorher ..., hoffe ich komme rechtzeitig los !
Stefan


----------



## LowRider4711 (10. April 2012)

ich setze heute aus


----------



## Gothic70 (10. April 2012)

Was sagt denn das regenradar?


----------



## Kono (10. April 2012)

Nicht viel, eigentlich sollte es Heute im großen und ganzen trocken bleiben.
Nächsten Dienstag bin ich mal wieder mit dabei, versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (10. April 2012)

Mich frisst die Arbeit auf, ich habe leider keine Zeit. Euch trockene Böden und viel Spaß.


----------



## skalis (10. April 2012)

Schaff's doch nicht, das Chaos überrollt mich 
Euch viel Spaß !


----------



## WhiteGiant (10. April 2012)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> ich setze heute aus


Ich auch , euch viel Spaß!


----------



## hoedsch (10. April 2012)

Wenn keiner kommt, schließ ich mich auch an. Sollen ja auch noch ein paar Schauer kommen.


----------



## de_reu (11. April 2012)

Vielleicht schaffen wir ja morgen Elbhänge...?


----------



## de_reu (13. April 2012)

Würde gerne morgen so zwischen 12:00 und 13:30 starten; jemand mit dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axxel (14. April 2012)

Moin moin,

bin neu in HH und würd gern mal ne Runde drehen. Könnt man einfach ne Runde bei euch mitfahren? 

Gruß Jan


----------



## WhiteGiant (14. April 2012)

Hi,bin heute mit Sebastian unterwägs gewesen und noch paar Bilder gemacht.









Gruß
Arek


----------



## jan-bux (17. April 2012)

Moin zusammen,

wer ist heute wieder mit dabei?

Wie immer 18:30 an der Kärtner Hütte .

Bis dann Gruß

Jan


----------



## Gothic70 (17. April 2012)

Ich bin da. Matthias


----------



## LowRider4711 (17. April 2012)

ich kränkel heute


----------



## WhiteGiant (17. April 2012)

jan-bux schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> wer ist heute wieder mit dabei?
> 
> ...



Hi Jan ich kann heute leider nicht,komme gerade vom Doc und bin bis ende der Woche krank geschrieben.Aber euch viel Spaß im Wald
Gruß
Arek

Ps:ist dein 29-er schon da????


----------



## Kono (17. April 2012)

Ich komme heute auch mal wieder vorbei. Bis gleich.


----------



## Tracer (17. April 2012)

Ich bin heute dabei! Bis später.


----------



## skalis (17. April 2012)

Bin heute auch da


----------



## hoedsch (17. April 2012)

Sehr schön, erst durch den Wald bei gutem Wetter und fast bis zum Schluss ohne Licht, dann noch Fußball im TV.
Ab Mai wird ohne Licht gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (18. April 2012)

Nochmal danke Arne für die schöne Tour !
Habe wieder neue Ecken kennengelernt, sollte man nicht glauben,
was das doch recht kleine Gebiet alles hergibt.
Und das Tempo von gestern war auch mal schön, hat man mehr
von der Landschaft gesehen 
Stefan


----------



## Basti74 (18. April 2012)

Am Sonntag waren wir in den HaBe´s unterwegs 
  und wie der Zufall es wollte, haben wir ein kleines Video einger bekannter Trails gedreht.
  Wenn jemand von Euch Interesse hat, es sich anzusehen, kann es gerne hier tun 

  Die Qualität geht gerade so und es sind einige Wackler vorhanden.

  So das war´s..


----------



## Sven7181 (22. April 2012)

Fährt jemand heute gegen 12 Uhr?


----------



## John Rico (22. April 2012)

Wie schnell bist du denn aktuell? Wenn du mit gleichmäßig, aber nicht zu schnell (~14 km/h) einverstanden bist, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Sven7181 (22. April 2012)

OK dann bis gleich.

Bergab darf ich schnell sein oder?


----------



## peterbe (22. April 2012)

12 schaff ich nicht, ist jemand um 13 Uhr bei einer Runde dabei?


----------



## WhiteGiant (22. April 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> 12 schaff ich nicht, ist jemand um 13 Uhr bei einer Runde dabei?


Hi Peter 13 Uhr wird knapp aber ich versuch es
Gruß
Arek


----------



## WhiteGiant (22. April 2012)

Dank Peter's führung haben wir zu fünft eine schöne runde hingelegt.Obwohl uns der Regen zum 
schluß doch noch erwischt hat, hatte ich sehr viel Spaß mal wieder dabei zu sein.
Mit An und Abfahrt hatten wir 42,5km und 915Hm

Gruß
Arek


----------



## Sanz (22. April 2012)

Ich hatte einen guten Weterriecher;-)
War eine sehr schöne höhenmeterlastige Tour mit für mich zwei neuen Trails

Bis bald 
Andre



WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Dank Peter's führung haben wir zu fünft eine schöne runde hingelegt.Obwohl uns der Regen zum
> schluß doch noch erwischt hat, hatte ich sehr viel Spaß mal wieder dabei zu sein.
> Mit An und Abfahrt hatten wir 42,5km und 915Hm
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (24. April 2012)

Moin Leute,

ich wollte morgen, Mittwoch d. 25.4., ab 18:30 Uhr eine ruhige Runde drehen.
Allen Dienstagsfahrern beste Grüße und viel Spaß.


----------



## peterbe (24. April 2012)

Wenn sich das Wetter beruhigt, würde ich heute um 18.30 an der KH starten, wenn regnet wäre ich morgen mit dabei. Und wens interessiert: Samstag würden wir bei gutem Wetter die Deistersaison eröffnen, gegen 8.45 an der KH losfahren und wahrscheinlich gegen 20 Uhr zurück sein. wahrscheinlich so 55km mit 1500 hm, wenn wir dafür überbaut fit genug sind...
Bisher haben Interesse bekundet: Peter, Delf, Arek


----------



## skalis (24. April 2012)

Wenn's nicht mehr regnet, bin ich heute abend da !
Deister wäre klasse, kann aber am Samstag nicht 
Hoffe, es gibt noch weitere Gelegenheiten ...
Stefan


----------



## jan-bux (24. April 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ohne Regen bin ich auch dabei, bringe auch noch einen Kollegen mit.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Gothic70 (24. April 2012)

Ich komme auch
Matthias


----------



## SvenniLiteville (24. April 2012)

Moin Jungs,

ich bin raus heute, Schreibtisch quillt über... 

Euch viel Spass!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (24. April 2012)

Na das war doch mal wieder eine super Runde heute. Technische Daten wie immer und trocken und war es auch. Lampen wurden heute schon nicht mehr gebraucht, da fährt man gleich viel schneller.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. April 2012)

Ey Kono!

Lass heute mal lieber den Karlsteintrail aus.
Auf dem flacheren Teil liegen kurz vorm Stein etliche Bäume weil heute gefällt wurde.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## skalis (25. April 2012)

Hi,

hätte mal ne off-topic-Frage :
Ihr fahrt ja alle Click-Pedale, ich bisher immer noch Plattform.
Gestern bin ich 2 mal auf meinem eh schon lädierten Sattel detoniert,
nachdem ich bei ein paar größeren Hopsern vom Pedal gerutscht bin.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Pedalen à la Shimano PD-M785 oder so. Suche etwas
mit größerer Aufstandsfläche. Gehen die mit normalen SPD-Schuhen
oder müssen die Cleats da versenkt sein ? Oder sonst heisse Tips,
die für finanziell knapp bemessene Familieväter vertretbar sind ...
Danke mal im vorraus, Stefan


----------



## Kono (25. April 2012)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> ...Lass heute mal lieber den Karlsteintrail aus.


Danke für die Info Sven. Aber im Moment ist es einfach zum kot***. Sollte sich jemand auf heute Abend eingerichtet haben, sorry, ich schaff es nicht.

Ganz Nebenbei bekunde ich hiermit mal gestiegenes Interesse an der Samstags-in-den-Deister-Runde.


----------



## helgeb (25. April 2012)

skalis schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Pedalen à la Shimano PD-M785 oder so.


Mein Senf:
Habe die optisch gleiche XTR-Variante von denen. Bin sehr zufrieden, auch wenn Matthias behauptet, solche Pedale würden mal einfach vom Rad abfallen. (Die weniger teure SLX-Variante [Gebt das Wort mal in eine Rechtschreibprüfung ein!] sieht ja auch noch so aus.)
Benutze minderwertige Shimano-Schuhe, bei denen die Bindung so weit (nicht) versenkt ist, dass man beim Gehen auf hartem Untergrund deutlich merkt, dass sie da sind. Da ist das Zusammenspiel mit der Aufstandsfläche perfekt. (Vermutlich sind Schuhe, bei denen die Bindung weiter rausragt, steifer, sodass man eh keine zusätzliche Fläche braucht.) Wenn du aber vor hast, mal mit Schuhen ohne Bindungen zu fahren, sind diese Pedale ungeeignet, da dann wiederum die Bindung so weit aus der Pedale heraus ragt, dass der Schuh nicht auf die Standfläche kommt.


----------



## pixelquantec (25. April 2012)

Einmal Clickies, immer Clickies. Nach ein paar Ausfahrten bist Du genauso schnell ausgeklickt, wie Du den Fuß bei Plattformpedalen auf den Boden hast. Darfst nur nicht an kniffeligen Stellen vorsorglich ausclicken. Das wird schiefgehen.
Wozu der Käfig genau sein soll ist mir nicht ganz klar. Nimm doch gleich die. Oder eben die SLX-Variante. Von billigen Nachbauten würde ich allerdings abraten.


----------



## gnss (25. April 2012)

Hab die PD-M530 und nutze sie mit verschiedenen Schuhen funktioniert gut und die größere Auflagefläche macht sich bei langen, ruppigen Abfahrten mit dem Hardtail postitiv bemerkbar, auf PD-M520 tat es irgendwann weh oder die Füße waren leicht verkrampft.


----------



## WhiteGiant (25. April 2012)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Einmal Clickies, immer Clickies. Nach ein paar Ausfahrten bist Du genauso schnell ausgeklickt, wie Du den Fuß bei Plattformpedalen auf den Boden hast. Darfst nur nicht an kniffeligen Stellen vorsorglich ausclicken. Das wird schiefgehen.
> Wozu der Käfig genau sein soll ist mir nicht ganz klar. Nimm doch gleich die. Oder eben die SLX-Variante. Von billigen Nachbauten würde ich allerdings abraten.



Jup die. neuen Xt's fahre ich bei meinen 29er und bin sehr zufrieden.
Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.
Gruß
Arek


----------



## LowRider4711 (26. April 2012)

skalis schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Pedalen à la Shimano PD-M785 oder so...



Moin Stefan,

ich habe die günstigere SLX-Variante und fahre die, wie Helge, mit 0815 Shimano SPD Schuhen. Funktionieren gut und unauffällig. Nur anfänglich vergisst man mal rechtzeitig "auszuclicken"


----------



## peterbe (26. April 2012)

Bei diesem ganzen Shimano-Wahn werfe ich mal Alternativen in den Ring: So wie du fährst, macht ein Pedal mit einem größeren Käfig eher Sinn, da auf diesen Pedalen auch mal eine flickerige Abfahrt uneingeklickt machbar ist und Stand bietet. 
Ich nutze dafür Crankbrothers Mallet  , die bieten sehr guten Halt. Delf fährt die Alternative von Look, ebenfalls mit sehr gutem Stand auch ausgeklickt, frage ihn mal, er hat eine günstige Bezugsadresse, ich glaube CNC-Bikes in Altona.

Zu stabilen Pedalen gehören aber ebenfalls stabile Schuhe, so Manolo-Blank-Race-Schühchen mögen bei meinem 29er auf Schneebesen Sinn machen, für derberes Geläuf, du fährst ja auch meist mit leichten Wanderschuhen, machen ähnliche MTB-Schuhe Sinn. Ich habe welche von Pearl Izumi, gibt's aber von diversen Herstellern, sollten eine feste Zehenkappe haben (Selbst im Deister gibt's schon Steinkontakt mit den Zehen) und einen leichten Knöchelschutz.

Grüße, Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (26. April 2012)

Hi, Peter,



peterbe schrieb:


> ... Ich nutze dafür Crankbrothers Mallet  , die bieten sehr guten Halt ...



die hatte ich schon im Auge, habe allerdings im iNet diverse Posts gelesen, dass die Lager schnell hops gehen, was bei dem Preis eher inakzeptabel ist. Wie lange hast Du Deine schon und gab's bisher Probleme ?
Hatte mal an meiner CC-Schüssel Crank Brothers Eggbeater dran und kam irgendwie mit dem Ein/Ausklick-Mechnismus nicht klar (zu undefiniert) und bin doch wieder bei den XT-Clickies gelandet ...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## hoedsch (26. April 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Bei diesem ganzen Shimano-Wahn werfe ich mal Alternativen in den Ring


Nichts gegen Alternativen, aber das ärgerlichste ist einfach, dass der Shimano Kram meistens gut funktioniert. Lose Tune-, und Truvativ-Kurbeln habe ich mehrere erlebt, genau wie sich zerlegende Schneebesen-Pedale. Tune-Schnellspanner sollen auch der Hit sein.


----------



## peterbe (26. April 2012)

macht mich nur fertig...
Ihr wisst doch, ich schraube gerne! Allerdings habe ich an meinem Malet noch nie geschraubt. Und 1x im Jahr ein Service an den Lagern hat noch nie geschadet.
Aber Recht hat Clemens, Shimano ist wie Toyota: funktioniert immer, auch wenns echt langweilig ist.


----------



## Basti74 (26. April 2012)

Hallo,

@skalis
solltest du Dich für die Shimano Klickpedale entscheiden, dann hast du die Möglichkeit,
Dir die Pedalplatten auszusuchen, d.h. mit horizontalem Ausstieg sm-sh51 oder mit Mehrfachausstieg sm-sh56 
(die links wurden nur als Beispiel eingefügt)
Zur den Pedallen wurde hier bereits mehrfach geschrieben...............

Viele Grüsse


----------



## de_reu (27. April 2012)

Kauf dir das Time Z, Das überlebt die Shimano Pedale und clickt so leicht und zuverlässig wie die Krank Bros.
p.s. nicht das mit der Einstellung nehmen, das einfache.


----------



## Kono (29. April 2012)

Deister...


----------



## hoedsch (29. April 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> Deister...


Genau den hatte ich gestern schon gesehen. Viel Glück beim Tauschen.


----------



## Sanz (29. April 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Genau den hatte ich gestern schon gesehen. Viel Glück beim Tauschen.



In der Schweißnaht gerissen
Sollte eigentlich nicht passieren, spricht für einen Prozessfehler.

Andre


----------



## WhiteGiant (29. April 2012)

Ich bin gestern eine kleine sehr entspannte Runde mit meiner Frau und Sebastian gefahren.Hat Spaß gemacht.





Gruß
Arek

Ps.hi Arne hoffentlich klappt das mit deinen rahmen,ist ärgerlich aber wollen wir das beste hoffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (29. April 2012)

Da war das Knacken dann doch mehr. Du hättest nicht den großen Road-Gap ins Flat springen sollen...
War trotzdem ein Super Trip.


----------



## Kono (29. April 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> War trotzdem ein Super Trip.


Der Trip war wirklich super! Wir waren so mit fahren beschäftigt und dermaßen auf die Trails konzentriert, dass es nur ein einziges Bild von dieser genialen Tour gibt.
Dafür kann man aber fast die ganze Bande in heftigster Aktion bestaunen, guckst Du hier:





Na, zu viel versprochen?
Nach 50km und 1500hm, sind wir dann erschöpft und zufrieden wieder nach Hause gefahren.


----------



## Gothic70 (29. April 2012)

Neid!!!!!!!


----------



## de_reu (30. April 2012)

Sanz schrieb:


> In der Schweißnaht gerissen
> Sollte eigentlich nicht passieren, spricht für einen Prozessfehler.
> 
> Andre



Richtig, der Bruch hätte im Rohr oberhalb der Schweißnaht erfolgen müssen.


----------



## de_reu (30. April 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Genau den hatte ich gestern schon gesehen. Viel Glück beim Tauschen.



Mal im Ernst: Wie geht das denn:

- Die Schweißnaht bricht
- Die Sattelstütze geht noch rein und raus

Da stimmt doch was mit der Konstruktion nicht, oder?

Und: Kompliment an den Sattel!


----------



## skalis (30. April 2012)

Wenn Ihr so fahrt, wie auf dem Bild, dann bin ich das nächste Mal dabei 
Nur das mit den Schützern finde ich etwas "overdressed" ...
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (30. April 2012)

... und wo wir gerade bei Defekten sind: meine ehemalige Hinterradfelge:

"Cheap, light, strong: choose two!" Keith Bontrager.


----------



## de_reu (30. April 2012)

skalis schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr so fahrt, wie auf dem Bild, dann bin ich das nächste Mal dabei
> Nur das mit den Schützern finde ich etwas "overdressed" ...
> Stefan



Sach' das nicht; auf den Schienbeinen habe ich keinen Sonnenbrand bekommen...


----------



## de_reu (30. April 2012)

Heute Nachmittag jemand Bock auf Fahren?


----------



## peterbe (30. April 2012)

skalis schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr so fahrt, wie auf dem Bild, dann bin ich das nächste Mal dabei
> Nur das mit den Schützern finde ich etwas "overdressed" ...
> Stefan



Wir hatten bei diesem Deister-Ausflug Glück, dass wir körperlich keine Defekte mit nach Hause getragen haben außer ein paar Kratzern auf Arnes Schienenbeinen und diversen Sonnenbränden und bei mir eine komplette körperliche Erschöpfung...

technisch hat sich die Hydraulikleitung der Reverb als nicht Tannen-Kontakt-Tauglich erwiesen, bei Arnes Rahmen fande ich es seltsam, dass die Sattelstütze so kurz und dann  noch unten schräg ist. Vielleicht hat sie dann noch Spiel im unteren Rohr und hebelte die schöne Schweißnaht auf...


----------



## jan-bux (30. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

zum Thema Schäden kann ich auch mit halten. Nach dem ich mein Ghost nach letztem Dienstag, gestern gereinigt habe, habe ich ein Riss im Rahme am Hintebau und am einzigen Carbonteil am Rad entdeckt.
Hier mal zwei Bilder. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Ghost und Rahmenschäden gesammelt?












Sieht nicht gut aus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß

Jan


----------



## Kono (30. April 2012)

jan-bux schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Ghost und Rahmenschäden gesammelt?


Nö . Aber wir können ja mal ein Wettrennen machen: Wer zuerst wieder ein heiles Fahrrad hat . Mein grünes geht Mittwoch per Retoureschein nach Koblenz. Schauen wir mal.


----------



## de_reu (1. Mai 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> Nö . Aber wir können ja mal ein Wettrennen machen: Wer zuerst wieder ein heiles Fahrrad hat . Mein grünes geht Mittwoch per Retoureschein nach Koblenz. Schauen wir mal.



Also bei meinen Bergamount hat da einmal ne Woch und einmal fast 10 Tage gedauert, bis ich das wieder hatte....

Aber bei Sonderlackierung dauert das wahrscheinlich länger...


----------



## de_reu (1. Mai 2012)

Wie siehts's aus Freunde, die Runde* heute vorverlegen*? und dafür nen bischen ausdehen?

BTW: habt ihr mal ne Speiche ausgehakt (Mavic Narben):
Vielleicht brauchen wir mal einen Malesse thread...


----------



## John Rico (1. Mai 2012)

Ich kann heute Abend nicht und werde ab ca. 14 Uhr meine Runde durch die HaBes drehen. Kurzentschlossene sind herzlich eingeladen!
(Schickt mir am besten ne SMS oder eine PN, ist auf dem Handy einfacher)


----------



## Gothic70 (1. Mai 2012)

Wann dachtest du denn heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (1. Mai 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Wann dachtest du denn heute?



17:30 ? z.B. sonst könnte ich auch 16:30...


----------



## hoedsch (1. Mai 2012)

Ich schaffe es heute nicht, da ich noch auf Familientour bin.


----------



## Gothic70 (1. Mai 2012)

Ich bin grad sooo voll gefuttert vom grillen..... Ich entscheide das kurzfristig ob ich eher fahre


----------



## helgeb (1. Mai 2012)

Mal anders gefragt: (Ist wer /) Wer ist heute um 18:30 Uhr an der KH?


----------



## Gothic70 (1. Mai 2012)

Ich komme auf jeden Fall 18:30 ist halt unsere Zeit


----------



## de_reu (1. Mai 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich komme auf jeden Fall 18:30 ist halt unsere Zeit



ich auch!


----------



## mtberHH (2. Mai 2012)

Wie sieht es heute am späteren Nachmittag aus? Hat jemand Lust auf eine Tour? Ich könnte um 17.00Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte sein, würde aber auch später noch jemanden "einsammeln".

Dauer ca. 2 1/2-3 h

Markus


----------



## Hanswurschtl (3. Mai 2012)

Will jemand nördlich der Elbe eine MTB-Runde drehen?
Ich könnte ab ca. 14 30 Uhr und muss um 18 Uhr Zuhause sein.
Teufelsbrück wäre Treffpunkt.

Sven


----------



## jan-bux (4. Mai 2012)

Hi Kono,

wenn alls so läuft wie mit meinem Händler besprochen, dann bekomme ich eine komplett neuen Rahmen   . Zu Umbau kann ich mir einen Ghost -Händler um die Ecke suchen. Gibt ja nicht so viele hier. 
Mal sehen wie schnell das jetzt geht.

Gruß                
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (4. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen...

Wie ich sehe sind ja hier einige Pros unterwegs...  ich würd mich mal gern an ne "Einsteigerfreundliche" Gruppe ranhängen, in der ich mit meinem Hardtrail mithalten kann..  Wie siehts da aus, gibts hier auch sowas? 


Gruß,

Marcus


----------



## Kono (4. Mai 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe sind ja hier einige Pros unterwegs...


Was sollen denn "Pros" sein? Ansonsten wie immer Di. 18:30 Uhr KH.


----------



## Kono (4. Mai 2012)

jan-bux schrieb:


> Hi Kono,
> 
> wenn alls so läuft wie mit meinem Händler besprochen, dann bekomme ich eine komplett neuen Rahmen   . Zu Umbau kann ich mir einen Ghost -Händler um die Ecke suchen. Gibt ja nicht so viele hier.
> Mal sehen wie schnell das jetzt geht.
> ...


Bei mir läuft es etwas schleppend. Das Paket, dass ich Mittwoch (!) abgegeben habe, hat der DHL Sendungsverfolgung nach noch nicht einmal die Annahmestelle verlassen . Kein guter Start.


----------



## hoedsch (4. Mai 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> Was sollen denn "Pros" sein? Ansonsten wie immer Di. 18:30 Uhr KH.



Dienstag 18:30 Uhr ist definitiv keine Einsteigergruppe. Eine gewisse Fahrtechnik und Kondition wird da vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (4. Mai 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Dienstag 18:30 Uhr ist definitiv keine Einsteigergruppe. Eine gewisse Fahrtechnik und Kondition wird da vorausgesetzt.



Danke für den Hinweis, hätte mich da sonst wohl noch eingefunden.. @ Kono, Pros sind für mich Leute, die regelmäßig offroad fahren, da schon einige Erfahrungen sowie das entsprechende Equipment haben... 

Dazu gehöre ich noch nicht, also gucke ich eher nach Touren, in denen man als Rookie nicht gleich verschlissen wird...


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Mai 2012)

Samstag 11Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte geht auch öfter mal was Moderateres. Hängt immer von den Leuten ab die mitkommen, aber ganz ungeübt sollte man da auch nicht sein. Einfach mal probieren. Morgen z.B..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (4. Mai 2012)

Material wird überbewertet.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (4. Mai 2012)

Im Moment ist mein Bike bei der Inspektion, ab kommender Woche bin ich wohl mal dabei... Obwohl, da muss ich vllt Nachtschicht machen... Mal gucken, aber danke schonmal für die Info!


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Mai 2012)

An vielen Anstiegen biste mit einem Hardtail sowieso im Vorteil. Material ist unwichtig solange es was taugt.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (4. Mai 2012)

Echt? Ich hatte es bisher so verstanden, dass ein Fully bzw. All-Moutain da besser ist, weil es den Reifen quasi aufn Boden tackert...? 

Hatte mich inzwischen schon fast geärgert, das ich letztes Jahr nich n bissel mehr Geld in die Hand genommen hab und mir was "gutes" gekauft hab.. :/


----------



## gnss (4. Mai 2012)

Nicht jeder weg ist so mit Wurzeln durchsetzt, dass sich sowas bemerkbar machen würde.


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Echt? Ich hatte es bisher so verstanden, dass ein Fully bzw. All-Moutain da besser ist, weil es den Reifen quasi aufn Boden tackert...?
> 
> Hatte mich inzwischen schon fast geärgert, das ich letztes Jahr nich n bissel mehr Geld in die Hand genommen hab und mir was "gutes" gekauft hab.. :/



Fullys werden in den HaBes überbewertet machen aber trotzdem Spaß!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (5. Mai 2012)

Hmm okay. Ich würd mich gern mit den HaBes erstmal ans fahren rantasten, später würd ich auch gern mal z.b. nach Winterberg oder so fahren...


----------



## hoedsch (5. Mai 2012)

So die heutige Runde ist bereits beendet, mal schauen was morgen geht.


----------



## Kono (6. Mai 2012)

Heute ging was... Hoedsch und ich sind relativ spontan Heute Mittag los. Das daraus eine 50km und 1000hm Runde wurde war nicht geplant. Zumindest nicht von mir. Hoedsch hat auch immer schön kräftig druck aufs Pedal gemacht und ich bin brav mit 'nem sportlichen 16er Schnitt hinter her gehechelt. Ich bin zwar platt wie 'ne Briefmarke, aber nichtsdestotrotz: Schön war's trotzdem!
Kurzes Update: Der Karlsteintrail ist (wieder) frei fahrbar.


----------



## peterbe (6. Mai 2012)

Arne, das hört sich nach einer schönen Runde an, und dass du kernfit bist, haben wir ja letzte Woche im Deister erlebt!
Ich bin heute nach einem Geburtstagsbrunch in Tostedt die Esterunde zurückgefahren und habe ein paar kleine Trailsektionen neu entdeckt. Sind am Ende zwar 78km geworden, aber nur 460hm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (8. Mai 2012)

Wollte heute Abend zu einer ruhigen Runde aufbrechen, meine Beine sind vom Sonntag noch völlig platt.
Kommt jemand mit? -> 18:30 Uhr KH.

Hoedsch bekommt heute ein Gummiband um den Bremshebel .


----------



## peterbe (8. Mai 2012)

Ich bin dabei, komm mit der Fähre, bis später


----------



## Gothic70 (8. Mai 2012)

Ich komme auch


----------



## hoedsch (8. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch bei einer normalen DOD Runde dabei.
Die Lichtsaison ist übrigens vorbei, d.h. ihr könnt den ganzen Krempel weglassen.


----------



## skalis (8. Mai 2012)

Komme auch !


----------



## jan-bux (8. Mai 2012)

skalis schrieb:


> Komme auch !


 
Moin zusammen,

ich komme auch !

Gruß

Jan


----------



## gnss (8. Mai 2012)

Regen oder kein Regen?


----------



## Tracer (8. Mai 2012)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Kono (8. Mai 2012)

An- und Abfahrt mal runter gerechnet, waren das Heute 30,5km und 850hm (Ciclo optimistisch).
Auf den letzten Metern wurde es doch recht schnell dunkel und Peter hat die Gelegenheit gleich beim Schopfe gepackt und hat sich noch mit der Sonnenbrille auf der Nase auf dem letzten Stück des letzten Trails so richtig lang gemacht. Durch den ganzen Dreck sah das ganz schön wüst aus. Ich hoffe das da nichts schlimmeres passiert ist. Dir Peter schon mal beste Genesungswünsche und schreib mal was los ist.
So, jetzt bin ich müde und geh zu Bett .

P.S. Hat eigentlich irgendwer ein GPS dabei gehabt und den Track aufgezeichnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (8. Mai 2012)

Entwarnung meinerseits, nach dem Dreck-Abwaschen bleiben ein paar Kratzer und ein blauer Fleck. (und ein mieser Kratzer auf dem Oberrohr meines Carbon-Rahmens...wein...) Aber ich habs kommen sehen und hätte die Sonnenbrille einfach absetzen sollen... Ansonsten wars ne Bärenrunde, Arne, super geguided.


----------



## Gothic70 (9. Mai 2012)

War ne lustige Tour. Danke für die schönen höhenmeter. Matthias (mir tut alles weh!)


----------



## skalis (9. Mai 2012)

Ja, auch noch mal herzlichen Dank, Arne, war eine super Runde !
Hab den Track aufgezeichnet, allerdings nicht von der Kärntner Hütte aus, sondern noch mit Zu/Abfahrt über die Stadtscheide bis hoch zum Eißendorfer Waldparkplatz. Kannst das ja rausschneiden ...
Schick mir per PN Deine Email, dann kriegste den Track !
Stefan


----------



## Tracer (9. Mai 2012)

War eine tolle Tour gestern!


----------



## WhiteGiant (10. Mai 2012)

Hi Jungs ich konnte leider bei eurer Tour nicht dabei sein,da ich meine sachen für Norwegen Urlaub gepackt habe.heute Abend geht es los,ca 200km Nördlich von Trondheim für 2 Wochen.Der 29er kommt mit um meine Hm dort zu sammeln.
Gruß
Arek


----------



## Basti74 (10. Mai 2012)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> heute Abend geht es los,ca 200km Nördlich von Trondheim für 2 Wochen.Der 29er kommt mit um meine Hm dort zu sammeln.
> Gruß
> Arek


na denn Vaya con Dios, hombre...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (10. Mai 2012)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Hi Jungs ich konnte leider bei eurer Tour nicht dabei sein,da ich meine sachen für Norwegen Urlaub gepackt habe.heute Abend geht es los,ca 200km Nördlich von Trondheim für 2 Wochen.Der 29er kommt mit um meine Hm dort zu sammeln.
> Gruß
> Arek



Nimm Schneeketten mit.


----------



## Kono (10. Mai 2012)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Hi Jungs ich konnte leider bei eurer Tour nicht dabei sein,da ich meine sachen für Norwegen Urlaub gepackt habe.heute Abend geht es los,ca 200km Nördlich von Trondheim für 2 Wochen.Der 29er kommt mit um meine Hm dort zu sammeln.
> Gruß
> Arek



Dem Winter hinterher, He Ho was geht... Irgendwie ging das Lied anders.


----------



## peterbe (10. Mai 2012)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Hi Jungs ich konnte leider bei eurer Tour nicht dabei sein,da ich meine sachen für Norwegen Urlaub gepackt habe.heute Abend geht es los,ca 200km Nördlich von Trondheim für 2 Wochen.Der 29er kommt mit um meine Hm dort zu sammeln.
> Gruß
> Arek



Der Kälteeinbruch ist aber gerade in den Alpen, Also Arek, du wirst feinsten norwegischen Frühling haben, aber fürchte dich vor den 26er Trollen!, die kommen von hinten angeschlichen und...zack, liegste auf der Nase! Einer von denen hatte sich sogar Dienstag bis in die HBs getraut. Die kommen bestimmt alle mit diesen fiesen Kreuzfahrtschiffen vom Nordkap als blinde Passagiere!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (11. Mai 2012)

Ich hab gestern beim fahren eure Spuren gesehen, leider nur Streckenweise sonst wäre ich da mal n bissel länger nachgefahren...


----------



## hoedsch (11. Mai 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern beim fahren eure Spuren gesehen, leider nur Streckenweise sonst wäre ich da mal n bissel länger nachgefahren...


Wieso, brannte der Boden da immer noch?


----------



## skalis (11. Mai 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wieso, brannte der Boden da immer noch?



Hi, Hi, der war gut


----------



## Marcus_xXx (11. Mai 2012)

Nee das nicht, sah eher Stellenweise nach Wildschweinspuren aus, der Boden war so aufgewühlt... 

Ihr fahrt doch von der KH grade hoch, dann oben links rum, weiter auf den kleinen Berg mit dem Felsen oben, wo nur dieser lockere Sandweg hochgeht, oder? Danach die kleine Passage runter, wos am Ende die möglichkeit auf nen kleinen Sprung gibt, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## hoedsch (11. Mai 2012)

Da fahren wir oft lang, aber letzten Dienstag nicht. Der Berg heiß Reiherberg und oben drauf liegt ein Findling.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (11. Mai 2012)

Gestern scheint da aber jmd. frisch langgeknallt zu sein, habe ich gesehen als ich oben lang bin... 

Danke für die geographische Nachhilfe...


----------



## LowRider4711 (11. Mai 2012)

Das ist beliebtes MTB-Revier. Da kommen 'ne Menge Biker längst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (11. Mai 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wieso, brannte der Boden da immer noch?


Spuren? Verbrannte Erde? Wir hatten am Dienstag doch kaum Bodenkontakt, muß also jemand anderes gewesen sein.


----------



## Gothic70 (15. Mai 2012)

Was sagt das regenradar? Fahren ja nein?


----------



## helgeb (15. Mai 2012)

Ja Kono, was sagt denn nun dein Wettersinn?

Und für die Bruchsammlung: Hat jemand eine Idee, wie solche Risse (siehe Anhang) an mehreren Stellen und mehreren Rädern entstehen können?


----------



## LowRider4711 (15. Mai 2012)

[OT]Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich bezüglich Orthopäde, Osteopath, Physio im Süderelbebereich? Hab wohl ne Blockade im ISG  Schmerz = Hölle, muss das loswerden[/OT]


----------



## Kono (15. Mai 2012)

helgeb schrieb:


> Ja Kono, was sagt denn nun dein Wettersinn?


Tja, was da so anrollt und jetzt (16:00Uhr) bei Bremen ist, wird uns um ca. 18:00 Uhr erreicht haben. Nur was davon hier ankommt... Keine Ahnung. Ich hänge noch auf der Arbeit und das wird wohl auch noch dauern hier... Ich bin für Heute also eh raus.

Hoffentlich komme ich noch trocken nach Hause


----------



## Gothic70 (15. Mai 2012)

Wer ist denn da 18:30?
Matthias


----------



## skalis (15. Mai 2012)

Bin da ! Weiß allerdings nicht, wie gut ich heute drauf bin.
Gestern und heute irgendwie total müde und ausgebrannt,
hoffe nicht, dass ich eine Erkältung ausbrüte ...
... brauch aber trotzdem n'büschen Frischluft !
Stefan


----------



## Gothic70 (15. Mai 2012)

Ich komme auch. PI SCHEINT einwenig die sonne.


----------



## peterbe (15. Mai 2012)

Ich habe gestern das schöne Wetter für eine vorgezogene Runde genutzt und lass euch heut allein im Wald, werde mit Delf noch eine kurze, späte Elbien-Runde machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (15. Mai 2012)

Also regen regen...... Ich steig nicht aus und fahre jetzt wieder nach Hause in die wärme. Hier ist auch keiner an der KH. Ich bin auch weg. Matthias 
PS bis nächsten Dienstag.


----------



## Basti74 (15. Mai 2012)

Da ja Arek versucht, irgendwelche Ungeheuer aus dem Wasser zu fischen,
waren wir auch mal am Wochende etwas fleissig und sind mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs gewesen.

Durch die Tour ist wieder ein kleines Video entstanden.
Wer´s mag, kann es sich hier angucken.
Übrigens: bei 1:40, wären wir etwas schneller gewesen, dann hätten wir
hinter der Kurve eine unangnehme Begegung mit den zwei Pferden gehabt aber Glück gehabt


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. Mai 2012)

Ziemlich coole Ecken die ihr da befahrt..


----------



## Kono (15. Mai 2012)

Nettes Video! Gute Perspektiven, cooler Schnitt und ordentliche Mucke. Stark gemacht.


----------



## Basti74 (15. Mai 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> Nettes Video! Gute Perspektiven, cooler Schnitt und ordentliche Mucke. Stark gemacht.



Danke, freut mich, dass es Dir gefällt


----------



## LowRider4711 (15. Mai 2012)

Basti74 schrieb:


> Übrigens: bei 1:40, wären wir etwas schneller gewesen, dann hätten wir
> hinter der Kurve eine unangnehme Begegung mit den zwei Pferden gehabt aber Glück gehabt


Kommen die mit den Hotties schon den Sennhüttentrail hochgestapft?

Geiles Video übrigens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flansch09 (16. Mai 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Also regen regen...... Ich steig nicht aus und fahre jetzt wieder nach Hause in die wärme. Hier ist auch keiner an der KH. Ich bin auch weg. Matthias
> PS bis nächsten Dienstag.


Und du bist doch ausgestiegen  Nachdem wir mit drei Mann Matthias aus seinem Auto gezerrt hatten, gabs noch eine schöne Runde auf nassen Böden mit 30km und 550Hm.


----------



## Gothic70 (16. Mai 2012)

War dann auch noch eine prima Tour sogar mit Sonne von oben und viel nassem Waldboden.


----------



## skalis (16. Mai 2012)

Der härteste Teil gestern war ganz klar meine Anfahrt zur KH runter über die Stadtscheide. In 10 min komplett von unten bis oben eingesaut.
Der Rest der Tour war klasse (und trocken), nur die Kurven wollten teilweise mit Gefüüüühl genommen werden ob der feuchten Konsistenz des Bodens


----------



## SvenniLiteville (17. Mai 2012)

Jemand morgen um 12:30h an der KH???


----------



## SvenniLiteville (17. Mai 2012)

Sorry, bin doch nicht am Start, der Schreibtisch lässt es jetzt doch wieder nicht zu!  :-(


----------



## franzitolzi (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben
Habe euch gerade hier im Forum durch einen Tipp entdeckt- ist dieses WE zufällig jemand on Tour in den Bergen?


----------



## helgeb (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo franzitolzi,
 Ich kann im Moment nur abstrakt auf deine Frage antworten. Es kommt schon mal vor, dass die Dienstagsrundler (â*D*ienstags *O*hne den *D*uisburgerâ) auch am Wochenende fahren. Also bist du hier richtig.
  Parallel lohnt es sich dort umzuhorchen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9512139
Da mir aber scheint, dass die meisten von dem Forum dorthin abgewandert sind, auch dort: http://www.facebook.com/groups/mtb.harburgerberge/
http://www.facebook.com/groups/mtb.harburgerberge/


----------



## peterbe (19. Mai 2012)

So 12 Uhr Kh Trailtour


----------



## de_reu (19. Mai 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> So 12 Uhr Kh Trailtour



Jo, bin dabei...


----------



## Kono (20. Mai 2012)

Gut das es dieses Forum gibt. Zu dritt haben wir Heute eine kleine aber feine Runde gedreht. So richtig wie früher, mit viel gequatsche, Gelächter und endlosen Fachgesimpel. Die Schweißperlen waren dem guten Wetter und den warmen Temperaturen gezollt, aber nicht dem Tempo . Danke Peter für die gute Idee und das guiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (21. Mai 2012)

Offensichtlich sind Einige letztes Wochenende ja ziemlich gealtert, da jetzt schon von Touren wie früher  die Rede ist.
Morgen findet die DOD wie immer in der Gegenwart statt und der letzte im Feld bekommt wieder eine Staublunge.


----------



## jan-bux (21. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin morgen wieder dabei.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Gothic70 (22. Mai 2012)

Ich auch Matthias


----------



## Kono (22. Mai 2012)

Ich darf mir heute Abend auf Firmenkosten den Brauch voll schlagen.  Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (22. Mai 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> Ich darf mir heute Abend auf Firmenkosten den Brauch voll schlagen.  Euch viel Spaß.



Ich muss auf Firmenkosten meiner, momentan viel zu reichlichen, Arbeit nachgehen und bin daher schooon wieder nicht dabei! 

Euch viel Spass und denkt unbedingt an Autan plus aumen:

LG Svenni


----------



## skalis (22. Mai 2012)

Erhole mich heute abend beim Biken und diene somit meiner Firma 
Komme auch !
Stefan


----------



## gnss (22. Mai 2012)

Das wird super.


----------



## LowRider4711 (22. Mai 2012)

Mein Fahrrad knarzt und schreit nach Service (genau wie ich) ... aber heute muss es noch einmal so gehen 

bis nachher.


----------



## peterbe (22. Mai 2012)

ich bin auch da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (22. Mai 2012)

Danke fÃ¼r die schÃ¶ne Runde Clemens! 

FÃ¼r die Statistik:
36,6km mit 738hm in 2:21h

Leider sind uns unterwegs drei Mitfahrer abhandengekommen. 

â¬: gibt es bezÃ¼glich H irgendwelche weiteren Informationen? Ich finde nichts.


----------



## Gothic70 (22. Mai 2012)

War eine sehr sehr schnelle, aber coole Tour. Matthias


----------



## peterbe (22. Mai 2012)

Arne wusste was über den Heidschnuckentrail, ansonsten habe ich schwere Beine: Gegenwind auf dem Weg zu Fähre...


----------



## LowRider4711 (22. Mai 2012)

Für eine coole Tour war es aber reichlich warm 

Hat mir großen Spaß gemacht und sogar neue Trails gefahren. Top!


----------



## hoedsch (23. Mai 2012)

Der Heidschnuckenweg führt von Hamburg nach Celle und es sieht so aus, als wenn er größtenteils auf dem X-Weg verläuft. Solange sich da nicht zuviele ROTsocken tummeln kann also nichts passieren. Im Juli wird eröffnet, d.h. wir können den jetzt schon mal einfahren.


----------



## Kono (23. Mai 2012)

Das hier, sind die einzigen Informationen die ich über diesen ominösen "neuen" Wanderweg gefunden habe. Ich hatte mich nur über die vielen neuen "H" Kennzeichen an den Bäumen gewundert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. Mai 2012)

Hier noch was dazu, falls ich einfach mal so was einwerfen darf... 

http://www.heidekreis.de/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-3180/6119_read-43748/


----------



## knallerkay (24. Mai 2012)

Oha... der führt ja mal schön durch meine Strecke am Brunsberg und Büsenbachtal... Da bin ich ja mal gespannt... Nen H habe ich aber noch nirgends entdecken können...


----------



## jan-bux (24. Mai 2012)

Hi Kono,

ist dein Rad schon wieder zurück?

Bei Ghost haben Sie mir die Teile getauscht und ich konnte  mein Rad heute wieder abholen. Das ganze hat jetzt genau 14 Tage gedauert.

Gewonnen ?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Kono (24. Mai 2012)

jan-bux schrieb:


> Gewonnen ?


Gewonnen!  Bis auf die Wareneingangsbestätigung ist noch nichts weiteres aus Koblenz gekommen.


----------



## gnss (29. Mai 2012)

wer kommt?


----------



## peterbe (29. Mai 2012)

Ich Sitz heut Abend leider im Zug. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Kono (29. Mai 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> wer kommt?


Ich.


----------



## hoedsch (29. Mai 2012)

Ich bin heute leider nicht rechtzeitig am Start. Haut rein!


----------



## skalis (29. Mai 2012)

Komme !


----------



## LowRider4711 (29. Mai 2012)

Erkältung  Ich mach ruhig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (29. Mai 2012)

bin auch dabei..


----------



## Gothic70 (29. Mai 2012)

Ich komme auch, langsam da erkältet. Hust
Matthias


----------



## WhiteGiant (29. Mai 2012)

Hi Jungs ich komme auch ,bin zwar noch platt von meinen Norwegen Urlaub aber es wird schon.Die Trolle und die Elche sind doch ganz schön fitt
Gruß
Arek


----------



## Kono (30. Mai 2012)

Hui, das war staubig gestern. Paris-Dakar ist nichts dagegen. 37km sind zusammengekommen und etwa 700-850hm, je nach Tacho .


----------



## skalis (30. Mai 2012)

Kannst Deinen Tacho mal neu eichen lassen ! Mein Oregon sagt 860 Hm,
mit meiner Zusatzanfahrt von ca. 100 Hm 
Ansonsten rote Augen vom Staub und Zecken, die sogar noch nach dem
Duschen munter rum krabbelten ... igittigittigittigitt


----------



## Gothic70 (30. Mai 2012)

Ja war eine sehr staubige Tour aber besser als Schlamm. Zecken, iiiiiiiih. Matthias


----------



## Kono (30. Mai 2012)

jan-bux schrieb:


> Hi Kono,
> 
> ist dein Rad schon wieder zurück?


[OT]
Canyon hat sich heute gemeldet, der Rahmen wird kostenfrei gegen ein 2012er Modell getauscht. Allerdings beschränkt sich die Farbwahl des neuen Rahmens (für mich) auf Kotz-Grün, Porno-Silber oder Langweilig-Schwarz. Schweren Herzens habe ich mich für Porno-Silber entschieden.
Ganz nebenbei hat Canyon festgestellt, dass der Dämpfer inne Motten ist und hat das Ding zu Toxoholic geschickt. Canyon wäre mit dem Umbau nächste Woche fertig, nur Toxo genehmigt sich 5-6 Wochen Zeit... Also weiter warten .
[/OT]


----------



## hoedsch (30. Mai 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> Schweren Herzens habe ich mich für Porno-Silber entschieden.


Na siehste, alles wird gut.


----------



## ATw (30. Mai 2012)

Tach auch! 
Ich würde mich euch gerne kommenden Dienstag anschließen. 
Ich hab mich mal für die FB beworben. Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich annehmt 

Beste Grüße

Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (1. Juni 2012)

Ist morgen Geheimtraining, wenn ja wann?


----------



## hoedsch (2. Juni 2012)

Irgendwann am Nachmittag werde ich mal in den Wald fahren, wenn die Schauer weniger werden. Aber das wird eine spontane Aktion.


----------



## WhiteGiant (3. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute hier noch paar Bilder aus meinen Norwegen-Urlaub.













ach und keine angst beim schwimmen  in Urlaub.Den Megalodon habe ich rausgehollt hehehe



MfG
Arek
Bis Bald im Wald


----------



## John Rico (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Hier sind ja mittlerweile viele auf 29" unterwegs:
Wer fährt zweifach und was für Übersetzungen fahrt ihr? Laut Ritzelrechner würde ich mit 24/38 und 11/36 ziemlich genau den gleichen Bereich abdecken wie mit 22/32/44 und 1/32, aber Theorie und Praxis unterscheiden sich ja gerne mal. 
Freue mich daher über entsprechende Tipps.


@Arek: Schöne Bilder, dein 29er passt farblich super in die Landschaft!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (4. Juni 2012)

Ey Sven!
Hab mal die Skepsis überwunden und vor zwei Monaten bei meinem neuen Fully zweifach 28/26 + 36/11 montiert weil ich bei meinem alten Rad mit der Shimano 770 Generation nur Probleme hatte und mich deshalb auch schon gut abgepackt hatte.
Fand's zuerst natürlich beschissen weil mir anfangs der "Rettungsanker" bei schwierigen Anstiegen fehlte komme aber mittlerweile sehr gut klar und habe gestern sogar mein Müsing auf dieselbe Kombi umgerüstet. 
Die Untersetzung 26-36 entspricht fast 22-32 und der Unterschied ist in der Praxis nicht spürbar, ich komme damit immer noch alles genausogut hoch wie zuvor.
Im Gelände vermisst man den schnellsten Gang nicht (zumindest nicht hier bei uns) und hinterm Laster im Windschatten habe ich's damit noch nicht probiert.
Man fährt allerdings mit mehr Druck bei mittel- bis steilen Anstiegen. 
Ich beschreibe es mal so:
Das was du vorher 34-32 gefahren bist fährst du dann 38-36 (Kettenlinie müsste dann noch ungefähr der alten 34-32 entsprechen rede ich mir ein...)  und das entspricht gefühlt komischerweise ungefähr 34-28 obwohl's rechnersich fast 34-32 entspricht.
Ob ich's mir einbilde oder ob's an irgendwelchen veränderten Hebelkräften liegt kann ich nicht sagen. Vielleicht gibt's hier im Forum jemanden der WIRKLICH begründen kann (oder ich habe mich verrechnet).
Wäre zumindest mal interessant.
Ich gewöhne mich auch mittlerweile daran doch mal eher auf's kleinere Blatt zu schalten. War erst ein bisschen merkwürdig.

Probier's ruhig aus oder frag mich in zwei- drei Monaten nochmal ob ich's immer noch empfehlen würde.
Meine alte 3fach 770er fing nämlich auch erst an nach 1000 bis 1500 Km zicken zu machen...


----------



## John Rico (5. Juni 2012)

@Sven:
Ich danke dir für die Info! Wobei es mir ja um 29" geht und ich somit deine Abstufung entsprechend umrechnen müsste.

Mir geht's einfach darum, dass ich mir eh neue Kettenblätter kaufen muss und nun überlege, ob mir bei 10fach an der Kurbel vielleicht zwei KB reichen. Und da mir schlichtweg das Geld fehlt, diverse Abstufungen auszuprobieren, würden mir entsprechende Erfahrungen zumindest eine Richtung vorgeben bzw. totale Fehlgriffe ersparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tora (5. Juni 2012)

John Rico schrieb:


> Mir geht's einfach darum, dass ich mir eh neue Kettenblätter kaufen muss und nun überlege, ob mir bei 10fach an der Kurbel vielleicht zwei KB reichen. Und da mir schlichtweg das Geld fehlt, diverse Abstufungen auszuprobieren, würden mir entsprechende Erfahrungen zumindest eine Richtung vorgeben bzw. totale Fehlgriffe ersparen.



Bitte entschuldige, wenn ich mich hier relativ ahnungslos und nur mit empirischer Erfahrung einmische.

Ein Durchrechnen der Abwicklung hat mir persönlich bei der Auslegung der Übersetzung meines aktuellen Stadtrads sehr geholfen.

Zumindest im zweiten Ansatz dann passend.

Vorgabe war bei mir ein 46er Ritzel vorne (Frage nicht! Altes Damenrad mit Sachs-3-Gang-Schaltung im Hinterrad), das mit einem passenden Kettenrad an ein neues Hinterrad mit einer Shimano-8-Gang-Nabenschaltung an mich angepasst werden sollte.

Über E-Bay habe ich ein Hinterrad mit 19er Kettenrad bekommen, was dann eine viel zu lange Übersetzung (2,421) für mich ergab, wie schon ein atemloser Versuch ab KH -> Waldhighway aufwärts kurzfristig ergab.

Nachdem ich mir dann mal die Abwicklung von einem IDworx MR mit Rohloff und 42 zu 16 (2,625) nachgerechnet hatte (bitte nicht lachen), was eine Abwicklung zwischen 1,58 m und 8,32 m mit 15 Gängen realisiert, bin ich dann mit der Shimano-8-Gang für mein Rad auf ein 24er-Kettenrad für mein 46er-Ritzel gekommen, was eine Abwicklung von 2,28 m im ersten Gang bis 6,99 m im achten Gang bedeutet.

Passt für mich alten Sack mit 50 und per Betablocker auf ca. 135/min begrenztem 80%-Puls perfekt, zumal dann der von mir montierte 50er Big-Apple bei mehr Steilheit des (trockenen bis leicht feuchten) Geländes auch im unteren Gang keinen Grip mehr findet.

Deine Fitness und Dein Bike sind sicher deutlich besser, aber ich hoffe Dir trotzdem eine kleine Hilfe zum Errechnen der zu Dir passenden Parameter gegeben zu haben.

Liebe Grüße, Torsten


----------



## peterbe (5. Juni 2012)

Ich finde die Berechnung der Abwicklung bei der Entscheidung einer Nabenschaltung notwendig und hilfreich, bei der Debatte um 2-Fach vorne bei Kettenschaltung sind die persönlichen Vorlieben interessanter: wenn hinten eine 11-36er Kassette montiert ist, sind vorne viele Variationen möglich: am Hardtail reicht in den HBs sogar ein Kettenblatt vorne, mit 34 oder 36 Zähnen geht in den Hbs eigentlich jede Rampe vernünftig hoch, beim Fully oder für Ausflüge in die richtigen Berge ist dann aber ein 24er notwendig. ein 42er oder 44er als drittes Blatt habe ich in den letzten Jahren nie vermisst. Du kannst also jede 3-Fach-Kurbel auch bei 10-fach mit 2 Kettenblättern vernünftig schalten und hast noch die Möglichkeit für einen Bash-Guard als Kettenblatt-Schutz für die Baumstamm-Überfahrungen.

Die neuen 2-Fach Kurbeln vorne finde ich gewöhnungsbedürftiger, da das gewohnte Spektrum, das man in den HBs mit einem 32er oder 34er Kettenblatt fährt, bei zweifach 26/39 ein neues Schaltschema erfordert. ein Schalten des vorderen Kettenblattes ist öfter nötig als gewohnt oder du bleibst länger auf dem 39er Blatt und drückst die Berge hoch.

Bei der Diskussion um die richtige Übersetzung beim 29er finde ich allerdings das Gewicht der Laufräder relevanter als die Übersetzung, da die schweren Laufräder sich merklich schwerer beschleunigen lassen und gerade beim Bergauffahren leichte Räder/Reifen spürbar besser klettern.

Sven, wenn du 2-fach mal testen willst, habe ich gerade 26/39 auf mein Vertex montiert.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (5. Juni 2012)

Achso! Du fährst jetzt auch 29". 
Ich bin von deinem 26" Müsing Lite ausgegangen.
Die Gefahr einer "Fehl"investition bezieht sich allerdings nur auf manchen speziell zweifach ausgelegten Umwerfer und die Kurbel. 
Die XT Shifter lassen sich zwischen zwei- und dreifach umstellen.
Oder willst du etwa nur den Antrieb wechseln?


----------



## Kono (5. Juni 2012)

Moin Leute,
Nach dem LzdM am Samstag und dem Aufbau des Zirkuszeltes am Sonntag, muß ich Heute mal einen Gang zurück schalten und setze aus.
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## helgeb (5. Juni 2012)

Das Wetter ist ja teilweise sogar heiter.
Fährt heute sicher jemand?


----------



## Gothic70 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich, Matthias


----------



## hoedsch (5. Juni 2012)

Also ich muss erstmal durchrechnen, ob ich mit meinen Ritzeln überhaupt die Berge hochkomme.
Bei einem Integer overflow werde ich heute abend halt schieben.


----------



## LowRider4711 (5. Juni 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Also ich muss erstmal durchrechnen, ob ich mit meinen Ritzeln überhaupt die Berge hochkomme.
> Bei einem Integer overflow werde ich heute abend halt schieben.



Einfach Prozessor und RAM aufrüsten!


----------



## skalis (5. Juni 2012)

Oder einfach auf Fixie umrüsten! Stehe aber nicht als Testperson zur Verfügung 
Komme auch !


----------



## peterbe (5. Juni 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Also ich muss erstmal durchrechnen, ob ich mit meinen Ritzeln überhaupt die Berge hochkomme.
> Bei einem Integer overflow werde ich heute abend halt schieben.



Noch spottest du, aber eines Tages wird die billig geschossene XTR an deinem Rad auf sein, und dann wirst du dich wundern, wie preiswert ;-) die original-Kettenblätter sind. Da wird ne funkelnagelneue XT-2-fach-Kurbel günstiger sein als das große Blatt...

im übrigen komme ich heute mit zweifach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (5. Juni 2012)

dabei!


----------



## Gothic70 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich muss die Kinder abholen werde es wohl nicht schaffen. Matthias


----------



## John Rico (5. Juni 2012)

tora schrieb:


> Bitte entschuldige, wenn ich mich hier relativ ahnungslos und nur mit empirischer Erfahrung einmische.



Wofür, ich bin für jede Anregung dankbar!



peterbe schrieb:


> Bei der Diskussion um die richtige Übersetzung beim 29er finde ich allerdings das Gewicht der Laufräder relevanter als die Übersetzung, da die schweren Laufräder sich merklich schwerer beschleunigen lassen und gerade beim Bergauffahren leichte Räder/Reifen spürbar besser klettern.
> 
> Sven, wenn du 2-fach mal testen willst, habe ich gerade 26/39 auf mein Vertex montiert.



Das ist ein Argument, was ich bisher noch gar nicht bedacht habe. Dann macht es vielleicht Sinn, erstmal die Standard-Kurbel vom Müsing zu verwenden und zu schauen, welche Gänge ich wirklich nutze/brauche. Und wenn wir es mal wieder schaffen, zusammen zu fahren, nehme ich dein Angebot gerne an. 



Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Die Gefahr einer "Fehl"investition bezieht sich allerdings nur auf manchen speziell zweifach ausgelegten Umwerfer und die Kurbel.
> Die XT Shifter lassen sich zwischen zwei- und dreifach umstellen.
> Oder willst du etwa nur den Antrieb wechseln?



Ich will die Kurbel gleich gegen eine längere tauschen, da kann ich mir gleich vorher überlegen, wie viele und welche KB drankommen.


----------



## gnss (5. Juni 2012)

Heute wurde nach gefühlt jeder Abfahrt eine Vollbremsung und ein Richtungswechsel eingelegt, damit wir uns jeden einzelnen der 870hm ohne Schwung erarbeiten konnten. Das ganze auf 30,8km in 2:20 oder so. Verluste: 3 War super!


----------



## peterbe (5. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem Runterbremsen war Absicht, damit Delfs neue Bremsen vernünftig eingebremst werden. Ansonsten muss man doch mal feststellen, dass wir viele schöne Rampen in den HBs haben, von denen etliche auch mit viel Flow hochzudrücken sind.


----------



## Kono (6. Juni 2012)

800hm in zwei Stunden ist schon eine amtliche Ansage. Respekt.


----------



## LowRider4711 (6. Juni 2012)

Rampen bis zum abwinken gestern  Aber hat wieder Spaß gemacht und Wetter hat auch mitgespielt


----------



## skalis (6. Juni 2012)

Klasse Runde gestern mit schöner Abendsonne. Mit meiner Zusatzanfahrt mal wieder die 1000 hm-Marke geknackt


----------



## Hanswurschtl (6. Juni 2012)

Nochmal zum 29er:
Ich habe einem Zweimeterkumpel von mir ein 29er zusammengebaut. Er wollte ein Bike  hauptsächlich für die Stadt (Neugraben) mit dem er flexibel ist und überall (auch mal ein paar Wurzeln, Treppen) fahren kann. 
Bei der Farb-,Rahmen-, Laufrad-,Teilewahl hatte ich freie Hand im finanziellen Rahmen von 1500 Euro.
Das ist dabei herausgekommen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/h8/25/h825gwd63rhm/original_P1050151.JPG

Nett, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (6. Juni 2012)

bis auf die (noch) ungekürzte Leitung natürlich!


----------



## Gothic70 (12. Juni 2012)

Was sagt das regenradar denn heute?


----------



## Schmidtsen (12. Juni 2012)

Richtig dolle siehts nicht aus ich würde aber fahren, wenns nicht zu sehr regnet


----------



## Gothic70 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich komme auch. Matthias


----------



## skalis (12. Juni 2012)

Wenn's halbwegs trocken ist, komme ich auch !
Bei uns regnets grad in Strömen


----------



## trmk3 (12. Juni 2012)

Nehmt ihr mich nach super langer Abwesenheit heute mal wieder mit?

Gruß Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (12. Juni 2012)

Immer


----------



## hoedsch (12. Juni 2012)

Auf geht's, das bleibt bestimmt trocken.


----------



## hoedsch (12. Juni 2012)

Heute ging es auf ein paar Trails zum Karlstein. Auf dem Koppelweg hat uns dann die Dusche erwischt. Auf dem Rückweg haben wir am Schweinehügel dann auch endlich den schon der Fachliteratur erwähnten Wasserfall gefunden, den wir leider flussaufwärts befahren mussten. Anschließend ging es wieder zur KH.
Die technischen Daten waren vermutlich wie immer.


----------



## Gothic70 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich war so mit dem Dreck beschäftigt der an mir haftet, daß ich das navi nicht beachtet. habe. Aber es war ein spitzen Bike Abend und so schön nass. Matthias


----------



## skalis (13. Juni 2012)

Meine Herren, wie soll ich meine Schuhe bis heute Abend wieder trocken kriegen. Hab noch Jugendtraining in Verein ...
Ansonsten klasse Runde, als wir wieder auf den X-Trail kamen, brauchte ich eine ganze Zeit, diesen zu erkennen wegen der fließenden Gewässer 
Stefan


----------



## peterbe (17. Juni 2012)

Heute haben wir zu dritt mal eine große Heiderunde gedreht, gestartet in Sprötze haben wir herrliches Sommerwetter auf feinen Wegen und Trails genossen. Am Ende hatten wir 72km mit 800 hm auf der Uhr. Toller Tag.


----------



## gnss (17. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön, da muß ich auch mal wieder hin. Habt ihr während eures Gehemintrainings einen Track aufgezeichnet?


----------



## JackBike (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo Allerseits,
ich bin neu in Eurer Runde. 
Da ich derzeit eine Weile mit dem Bike in HH bin, wuerde ich mich gerne mal anschließen. 
Wann und wo fahrt Ihr denn nochmal. 

Nur Dienstag?


----------



## hoedsch (19. Juni 2012)

Dienstag 18:30 Uhr Abfahrt
Cuxhavener Str. 55c 21149 Hamburg


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Juni 2012)

Bin da. Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (19. Juni 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Bin da. Matthias


 
Ich versuche heute auch mitzuhalten, habt Gnade.
Gruß
Arek


----------



## skalis (19. Juni 2012)

Kann heute nich, schnüffff 
Legt eine Gedenksekunde für mich ein !
Stefan


----------



## Schmidtsen (19. Juni 2012)

Dabei.


----------



## LowRider4711 (19. Juni 2012)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Ich versuche heute auch mitzuhalten, habt Gnade.
> Gruß
> Arek


Ich versuch mich an dein großes Hinterrad zu hängen


----------



## Kono (19. Juni 2012)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Ich versuch mich an dein großes Hinterrad zu hängen


Und ich häng mich dann an Dein HR und versuche zu folgen...


----------



## peterbe (19. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei und versuche, meinen Bruder über die Zeit zu bringen.


----------



## gnss (19. Juni 2012)

Ich bin raus wegen Hals.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (19. Juni 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei und versuche, meinen Bruder über die Zeit zu bringen.



Na dann kannste mich auch mit durchschleppen, oder???


----------



## JackBike (19. Juni 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Dienstag 18:30 Uhr Abfahrt
> Cuxhavener Str. 55c 21149 Hamburg



oki, fahre jetzt in alsterdorf los, hoffe es zu schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackBike (19. Juni 2012)

bin in 13min in harburg s-bahn. 
oder ist harburg rathaus besser zum aussteigen?


----------



## hoedsch (19. Juni 2012)

Na ja, wenn Du einen Blick in Google Maps geworfen hättest, dann wäre Dir sicherlich Heimfeld oder Neuwiedenthal in den Sinn gekommen, die liegen viel näher dran.


----------



## hoedsch (19. Juni 2012)

Heute gabe es eine schöne Runde mit reichlich Beteiligung, die erst in der Endphase in 2 Gruppen aufgeteilt werden musste.
Gruppe 1 wurden noch ein paar extra Höhenmeter über Wurzeltrail und das Biest verordnet, um am Ende auf den DOD Standardwert won 33km und 800 Hm zu kommen. Diesmal hat es nur 20 Minuten länger gedauert, aber für die zweite Halbzeit hat es wieder gereicht.


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Juni 2012)

Das war ein perfekter Bike Abend, viele Biker, schöne Trails und als Höhepunkt Peter mal gaaanz hinten, das war noch nie. Danke Clemens für den Paul Roth Trail. Matthias


----------



## JackBike (20. Juni 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn Du einen Blick in Google Maps geworfen hättest, dann wäre Dir sicherlich Heimfeld oder Neuwiedenthal in den Sinn gekommen, die liegen viel näher dran.



Bin dann auch in Heimfeld raus. 
War aber trotzdem zu spät. 
Vielleicht beim nächsten mal


----------



## LowRider4711 (20. Juni 2012)

Ja, das ich bin total im [email protected]&-Gefühl stellte sich erstaunlich spät ein....



hoedsch schrieb:


> Heute gabe es eine schöne Runde mit reichlich Beteiligung, die erst in der Endphase in 2 Gruppen aufgeteilt werden musste.
> Gruppe 1 wurden noch ein paar extra Höhenmeter über Wurzeltrail und das Biest verordnet, um am Ende auf den DOD Standardwert won 33km und 800 Hm zu kommen. Diesmal hat es nur 20 Minuten länger gedauert, aber für die zweite Halbzeit hat es wieder gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (20. Juni 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Heute gabe es eine schöne Runde mit reichlich Beteiligung, die erst in der Endphase in 2 Gruppen aufgeteilt werden musste.
> Gruppe 1 wurden noch ein paar extra Höhenmeter über Wurzeltrail und das Biest verordnet, um am Ende auf den DOD Standardwert won 33km und 800 Hm zu kommen. Diesmal hat es nur 20 Minuten länger gedauert, aber für die zweite Halbzeit hat es wieder gereicht.



Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe waren Gestern 14 Biker am Start. Normalerweise bröselt so eine große Gruppe recht schnell auseinander, aber diesmal klappte es eigentlich ganz gut. Der Zug zog sich zwar manchmal ganz schön auseinander, fand aber immer wieder zusammen. Nur zum Ende hin, am Paul Roth, spaltete sich eine kleine sechser Gruppe ab, die dann auch im Anschluss Wurzeltrail und Biest ausgelassen hat. Nichtsdestotrotz standen bei dieser Gruppe am Ende 31km und 680hm auf der Uhr. War eine prima Runde, danke Clemens fürs guiden.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (20. Juni 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Heute gabe es eine schöne Runde mit reichlich Beteiligung, die erst in der Endphase in 2 Gruppen aufgeteilt werden musste.
> Gruppe 1 wurden noch ein paar extra Höhenmeter über Wurzeltrail und das Biest verordnet, um am Ende auf den DOD Standardwert won 33km und 800 Hm zu kommen. Diesmal hat es nur 20 Minuten länger gedauert, aber für die zweite Halbzeit hat es wieder gereicht.



Ja das hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht mit Euch!!! Das hatte ich die letzten Monate sehr vermisst...

Das ausgerechnet mir auch noch die Extraschleife verordnet wurde hatte ich von meinem Fitnesszustand nicht erwartet, die Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 58km/h und der maximal Puls von 178 zeigten allerdings, wie Leichtsinn und fehlende Fitness mit einander harmonieren können...

Hoffentlich wieder öfter
CU Svenni


----------



## OIRAM (20. Juni 2012)

*


Gothic70 schrieb:



			Das war ein perfekter Bike Abend, viele Biker, schöne Trails und als Höhepunkt Peter mal gaaanz hinten, das war noch nie. Danke Clemens für den Paul Roth Trail. Matthias
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Na, gaaanz hinten war ja wohl ich...
Sorry das ich gebremst hab, aber das nächste mal hab ich das letzte nicht morgens um 6:00 gegessen...:kotz:

Hat mir bei Euch aber trotzdem sehr gut gefallen. 
Werd mich morgen noch mal an der Strecke versuchen.

Würd mich freun, wenn Ihr mich, wenn ich mal wieder in HH bin, mitnehmt.

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## gnss (21. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand Lust morgen eine Runde durch die Lüneburger Heide zu fahren? Start in Buchholz 18:00 oder später, Licht mitnehmen, nur wenn die Wetterfrösche recht haben und es nicht regnet.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (21. Juni 2012)

Abends habe ich noch Kundentermine, sonst hätte ich auch nichts gegen den Termin.

Ich habe aber morgen evtl. Ähnliches vor allerdings früher, um 10 30 Uhr, und dann von Neugraben (Start HNT Vereinshaus Cuxhavener Straße) aus über Klecken, Nenndorf, Brunsberg und, wenn noch Zeit ist, den Estewanderweg zurück.

Wenn von euch einer früh fahren will meldet euch einfach. Tempo wird zügig, also einer gut im Training stehenden Samstag- bzw. Dienstagsgruppe entsprechen.
Nur bei gutem Wetter.

Sven


----------



## peterbe (21. Juni 2012)

Wir sind heut Abend zu zweit eine Runde Elbhänge in den Midsommer gefahren und es wurde nicht dunkel. Und die Aussicht bei unserer Einkehr ist herrlich.


----------



## Kono (22. Juni 2012)

Eindeutig das Foto des Monats!
Prost!


----------



## LowRider4711 (22. Juni 2012)

Da fehlt noch ein Beachvolleyballfeld


----------



## skalis (22. Juni 2012)

Ab 18:00 Uhr könnte ich einrichten. Buchholz ist ja bei mir um die Ecke.
Bin allerdings noch'n bisschen lädiert von n'er Power-Runde am Mittwoch Abend (always Vollgas ). Sportlich, aber kein Rennen wäre meine Devise ... Wann, wo, wie ?
Stefan



gnss schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust morgen eine Runde durch die Lüneburger Heide zu fahren? Start in Buchholz 18:00 oder später, Licht mitnehmen, nur wenn die Wetterfrösche recht haben und es nicht regnet.


----------



## gnss (22. Juni 2012)

Wie wäre es am Bahnhof, Südseite, da kann man gut parken. Ich dachte an die Heiderunde vom letzten Sonntag(?), sind um 75km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (22. Juni 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Wie wäre es am Bahnhof, Südseite, da kann man gut parken. Ich dachte an die Heiderunde vom letzten Mittwoch, sind um 75km.



Wenn ihr schon in der Heide fahrt: was uns immer Kummer macht, ist auf dem Rückweg der blöde Asphalt/Waldweganteil zwischen der Weseler Heide und der Umfahrung der Inzmühlener Fischteiche. Habt ihr da eine traillastigere Strecke? Wir haben am letzten Wochenende gesehen, dass es in der Weseler Heide einen Abzweig des neuen H-Trails gibt und ca. in der Mitte des Seevetrails gibt es ebenfalls einen neue Holzbrücke und northshore-Elemente. Vielleicht findet sich dort eine mögliche Querung.

Was ich euch auf jeden Fall empfehle sind zwei Trails in der südlichen Heide: von Nierhaverbeck fahrt ihr ca. 2km Richtung Schneverdingen, dann geht es links hoch über eine holzbeplankte Fläche auf einen Aussichtspunkt. Von dort geht es links zurück nach Oberhaverbeck, ein kleiner feiner Trail geht nach der Heidefläche gradeaus, wo der große Weg links runter nach Niederhaverbek abbiegt. Der Trail gradeaus führt euch nach Oberhaverbek, von dort könnt ihr auf der Rückfahrt Richtung Wilsede noch oben am Wald links den kleinen fiesen Wurzeltrail »Eichendorfweg« in Richtung Wilseder Berg abbiegen. Mit dem Hardtail eine echte Tortour.

Euch viel Spaß und trockene Trails!


----------



## skalis (22. Juni 2012)

Mal schauen, was meine Beine zu 75 Km sagen ...
Treffen wir uns 18:15 Uhr direkt am Bahnhofsplatz,
Südseite, da wo die Taxis stehen und das öffentliche WC ist ... OK ?
Stefan



gnss schrieb:


> Wie wäre es am Bahnhof, Südseite, da kann man gut parken. Ich dachte an die Heiderunde vom letzten Mittwoch, sind um 75km.


----------



## hoedsch (22. Juni 2012)

Den Track vom letzten Wochenende hatte ich Martin ja geschickt. Wir hoffen dann im Gegenzug auf die Verbesserungen vom heutigen Tag.


----------



## gnss (22. Juni 2012)

Ich werde veruschen nachher die Verbesserungen einzuarbeiten. 18:15 klingt gut, wo da ein WC ist weiß ich nicht, wir werden uns schon finden, ich schicke vorsichtshalber meine Nummer.


----------



## gnss (22. Juni 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Habt ihr da eine traillastigere Strecke? Wir haben am letzten Wochenende gesehen, dass es in der Weseler Heide einen Abzweig des neuen H-Trails gibt und ca. in der Mitte des Seevetrails gibt es ebenfalls einen neue Holzbrücke und northshore-Elemente. Vielleicht findet sich dort eine mögliche Querung.


Das sieht schlecht aus, die Openmtbmap gibt nichts her, die Topo auch nicht wirklich, eventuell kann man vom Forstweg ein wenig nach Süden abweichen und einen Pfad fahren, ist in der Topo als Fußweg eingezeichnet. Oder man biegt in der Senke nicht links ab, sondern fährt geradeaus, das kürzt den langweiligen Teil ein wenig ab. H führt aus der Weseler Heide nach Wesel und von dort nach Wahlen zum X, da war man jedoch bereits auf dem Hinweg.


Wenn ihr in Sprötze anfangt und aufhört verpasst ihr die schöne Hohlwegabfahrt vom Brunsberg nach Osten.


----------



## gnss (23. Juni 2012)

Das war super, danke Stefan!
Zweibeinige Hindernisse konnte man an einer Hand abzählen, Licht wurde nicht benötigt und geduscht wurden wir auch nicht. Es gab alternative Routenführung zum Brunsberg, am Toten Grund, vor Undeloh und der Radweg zwischen Undeloh und Weseler Heide ist entfallen. Alternativen zum Forstweg nach der Weseler Heide haben wir nicht versucht, der Forstweg in der Senke geradeaus sieht wenig einladend aus und der Weg zum Fußweg ebenfalls, außerdem kommt man da sowieso auf der Straße raus.
82,7km mit 977hm in 3:52h, Schnitt 21,3km/h, Verluste 0


----------



## Kono (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich kann Heute leider nicht mit kommen, aber dafür habe ich meine Tour für Heute schon hinter mir: 52km/1000hm. Fahrtechnisch zwar alles S0, aber dafür Landschaftlich ein echter Hochgenuss.







Schöne Grüße aus der Eifel!


----------



## peterbe (26. Juni 2012)

Ah! die Kasselburg. Wie in den HBs das Wolfsgehege gleich nebenan. Und das Wetter sieht besser aus als bei uns! Dir einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Gothic70 (26. Juni 2012)

Bin da heute Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (26. Juni 2012)

Hab noch einen Termin um 17:00 Uhr in Harburg.
Hoffe, es geht nicht so lange, versuche rechtzeitig da zu sein !
Ansonsten fahrt einfach los (macht Ihr ja eh), ich such Euch dann ...


----------



## Gothic70 (26. Juni 2012)

Komme nicht muss arbeiten. Matthias


----------



## de_reu (26. Juni 2012)

wer ist denn heute mit am Start?


----------



## flansch09 (26. Juni 2012)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (26. Juni 2012)

Ich mach mich auch auf den Weg, hoffentlich schaffe ich es rechtzeitig durch den Elbtunnel.
Gruß, Frank


----------



## peterbe (26. Juni 2012)

Ich bin dabei und komme mit der Fähre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (26. Juni 2012)

Schaffe es heute doch nicht, meine Frau hat das Auto entführt. Viel Spaß euch


----------



## LowRider4711 (26. Juni 2012)

Mir ist das zu nass heute und daher mach indoor


----------



## Sanz (26. Juni 2012)

Bin heute um 18:30 auch mal wieder am Start.

Bis nacher
Andre


----------



## gnss (26. Juni 2012)

Endlich kein Staub.
35.7km in 2:21h bei 790hm, zwei verloren.


----------



## WhiteGiant (27. Juni 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Endlich kein Staub.
> 35.7km in 2:21h bei 790hm, zwei verloren.




Hi,nicht verloren sondern bei Delf abgemeldet da Andre probleme mit seiner
Schaltung hatte.Ansonsten geile Tour.Puh bin ganz schön Platt.
Gruß
Arek


----------



## skalis (27. Juni 2012)

Ooooch Menno, viel zu spät von meinem Termin losgekommen,
war erst 19:30 Uhr oben an der Stadtscheide. Bin dann noch selbst
gefahren, sind doch noch 35 Km mit 700 hm in 2 Std geworden.
Aber alleine fehlte ein bisschen der Spaßfaktor ...
Stefan


----------



## Sanz (29. Juni 2012)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Hi,nicht verloren sondern bei Delf abgemeldet da Andre probleme mit seiner
> Schaltung hatte.Ansonsten geile Tour.Puh bin ganz schön Platt.
> Gruß
> Arek



Ja, diesmal war der Wurm drin. Danke für deine Gesellschaft Arek

Bis bald mal wieder Jungs

Andre


----------



## Sven7181 (30. Juni 2012)

Moin

wer fährt morgen (Sonntag) so gegen 12Uhr ab KH?


----------



## Gothic70 (3. Juli 2012)

Wer ist denn heute am Start?


----------



## jab (3. Juli 2012)

Moin,

da es hier so ruhig war, hatte ich schon gedacht, ihr seid alle im Urlaub. Ich werde wohl kommen.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (3. Juli 2012)

Kann wieder nicht, muss zu einer Schulveranstaltung !
Krieg langsam die Kriese 
Stefan


----------



## Gothic70 (3. Juli 2012)

Bin da


----------



## LowRider4711 (3. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe auch dabei sein zu können


----------



## Kono (3. Juli 2012)

Ich kann heute Abend leider nicht mitkommen. Dafür habe ich meine heutige Tour aber auch schon hinter mir: 62km und 1300hm standen am Ende auf dem Tacho. Die Gesamtstrecke der Tour betrug sogar 92km, wobei die 30km Differenz von Ulmen nach Hohenfels mit der Eifel-Quer-Bahn zurück gelegt wurden. 





Groovy, mit solchen Schienenbussen bin ich zuletzt in meiner frühen Kindheit gefahren.
Euch heute Abend viel Spaß und schöne Grüße aus der Eifel.


----------



## hoedsch (3. Juli 2012)

Ich falle heute aus.


----------



## LowRider4711 (4. Juli 2012)

Das war mal eine zügige Runde gestern. Bei warmer Luft und tollem Sonnenschein hatte ich stellenweise Mühe das Tempo mitzuhalten. Hat aber geklappt und das merke ich heute in den Beinen. Heute Abend ist Regeneration in der Hängematte angesagt


----------



## peterbe (4. Juli 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> Ich kann heute Abend leider nicht mitkommen. Dafür habe ich meine heutige Tour aber auch schon hinter mir: 62km und 1300hm standen am Ende auf dem Tacho. Die Gesamtstrecke der Tour betrug sogar 92km, wobei die 30km Differenz von Ulmen nach Hohenfels mit der Eifel-Quer-Bahn zurück gelegt wurden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Arne,

das sieht super aus bei dir, aber was mich stutzig werden lässt: was ist das für ein Bike? Warst du direkt in Koblenz vor Ort und hast die Jungs mal grade gezogen?

Viel Spaß auf deinen letzten Urlaubstagen und viel Sonne!


----------



## tora (4. Juli 2012)

Arne, wie cool.



Kono schrieb:


> Groovy, mit solchen Schienenbussen bin ich zuletzt in meiner frühen Kindheit gefahren.



Ist der echt noch dort im Einsatz.

Mit so nem Teil bin ich Anfang der 80er zuletzt von Hamburg nach Bremerhaven gefahren.

Heilige Zeitmaschine! Das war echt ne lange Tour.

Ist wohl doch was drann, beim Atom-Unfall geh in die Eifel, da kommt alles 30 Jahre später. 

Liebe Grüße, Torsten


----------



## Kono (4. Juli 2012)

@Peter: Ich war auch etwas verdutzt, was sich Canyon unter "Silber" vorstellt. Aber ich beschwere mich nicht. Die Kiste ist absolut sauber wieder aufgebaut worden, kein Knirschen, kein Knartzen und die Schaltung ist auf den Punkt eingestellt. Nur ist es jetzt langweilig schwarz mit einem schwulen weißen Strich...
@tora: Regulärer Sommerbetrieb der Eifel Quer Bahn! -> Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (5. Juli 2012)

@Kono: Wobei das giftige Grün auch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig war.


----------



## Sanz (8. Juli 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> @Peter: Ich war auch etwas verdutzt, was sich Canyon unter "Silber" vorstellt. Aber ich beschwere mich nicht. Die Kiste ist absolut sauber wieder aufgebaut worden, kein Knirschen, kein Knartzen und die Schaltung ist auf den Punkt eingestellt. Nur ist es jetzt langweilig schwarz mit einem schwulen weißen Strich...
> @tora: Regulärer Sommerbetrieb der Eifel Quer Bahn! -> Link




Hi, sieht gut aus dein neues bike. Crash replacement?

Bis bald mal wieder
Andre


----------



## Gothic70 (10. Juli 2012)

Jemand am Start heute? MATTHIAS


----------



## Kono (10. Juli 2012)

Wenn es trocken bleibt bin ich heute am Start.


----------



## skalis (10. Juli 2012)

Wenn's nicht noch plitsche-platsche-nass wird, bin ich da


----------



## Kono (10. Juli 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> Wenn es trocken bleibt bin ich heute am Start.


Ups, da habe ich die Rechnung ohne den Wirt gemacht. Habe heute Abend Kinderdienst . Sorry, aber nächsten Dienstag sollte es eigentlich passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (10. Juli 2012)

Pinneberg regen ohne ende wie ist es in Harburg? Lohnt sich das losfahren?


----------



## Gothic70 (10. Juli 2012)

Ich fahr mal los


----------



## helgeb (11. Juli 2012)

Gestern zu viert nach einem geschickt gewählten frühen Päuschen Harburgs höchsten Berg erklommen und dank appetitlicher Präsentation vollzählig mit allen Energiereserven bei lauem Lüftchen den herrlichen Heideblick in die Abendsonne genossen.


(off-topic: Unangeschnallt mit 100 km/h vor der Kurve zwei Autos überholt.)


----------



## skalis (11. Juli 2012)

Sehr schöne Tour gestern !
Zu viert gings über Wildpark, Paul-Roth bis zum höchsten Punkt der HaBe's (Hülsenberg). Dann über Hasselbrack bis runter in die Heide,
Panzertrail und anschließend wieder heimwärts Richtung KH.
Die kurze Regenpause verbrachten wir lauschig unter einem Baum 
Bei mir sind's dann doch 42Km mit gut 800 hm geworden ...
Hab das erste mal geguided, mich nicht verfahren und mit Hilfe
der anderen auch die versteckten Abzweiger gefunden 
Stefan


----------



## skalis (11. Juli 2012)

Wow, fast zeitgleich, Du warst 1 Minute früher


----------



## Hanswurschtl (11. Juli 2012)

helgeb schrieb:


> (off-topic: Unangeschnallt mit 100 km/h vor der Kurve zwei Autos überholt.)




Aber du hattest dabei einen Helm auf?...


----------



## WhiteGiant (11. Juli 2012)

helgeb schrieb:


> Gestern zu viert nach einem geschickt gewählten frühen Päuschen Harburgs höchsten Berg erklommen und dank appetitlicher Präsentation vollzählig mit allen Energiereserven bei lauem Lüftchen den herrlichen Heideblick in die Abendsonne genossen.
> 
> 
> (off-topic: Unangeschnallt mit 100 km/h vor der Kurve zwei Autos überholt.)



Hi da  ich gestern um 18:30 noch auf der Autobahn nähe Berliner Ring noch im Auto fest saß,habe ich heute die mir entgangene Runde nachgehollt.Und in der Hausbrucher Heide  die abfahrt noch frei geräumt.36,5km und 720hm sind es geworden.Zwar einsam ,aber schön war es trotzdem
MfG
Arek


----------



## Gothic70 (12. Juli 2012)

Moin Jungs zu Dienstag, war ein super Abend die Tour auf jeden Fall cool und viele neue Wege. Mein Platten im Vorderrad hätte nicht sein müssen, aber gut. 
Matthias


----------



## jab (17. Juli 2012)

Moin allerseits,

kommt heute jemand? Oder traut niemand mehr dem Wetter?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## skalis (17. Juli 2012)

Bin da ! Nass werden wir sowieso, entweder von unten oder oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (17. Juli 2012)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Hanswurschtl (17. Juli 2012)

Ich wollte eigentlich auch nach ca. drei Jahren mal wieder'ne dienstagabendliche Runde mit euch durch die Heide fahren, sogar den Helm habe ich rausgelegt (!!) , dann hieß es aber "Tagesbaustelle hinterm Elbtunnel" und da sich's dort schon heute morgen staute und man ja nie weiß wie lange die brauchen, bin ich jetzt'ne nette Herbstrunde an der Elbe gefahren.
Die Baustelle scheint jetzt weg zu sein.
Viel Spaß und vielleicht bis ... ach wir werden sehen....

Sven


----------



## de_reu (17. Juli 2012)

werde auch kommen, wenn ich das schaffe....


----------



## SvenniLiteville (17. Juli 2012)

de_reu schrieb:


> werde auch kommen, wenn ich das schaffe....



Ich werde um 19:00h ne 2,5h-Runde drehen und sammle die Zuspätkommer ein

CU Svenni


----------



## Gothic70 (17. Juli 2012)

Mist Stau, daß wird knapp.


----------



## pixelquantec (17. Juli 2012)

@Sven: Du bist heute vor mir am Kösterberg über die Straße gecruised. Ich wollte meine Nachalpenform testen und habe festgestellt, daß das große Blatt für vieles taugt.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (17. Juli 2012)

Ah! 
Ja, ich hatte schon ein schlechtes Gewissen den "unbekannten" MTB-Kollegen, den ich nur aus den Augenwinkeln sehen konnte, nicht gegrüßt zu haben, aber ich wollte noch schnell vor dem roten Wagen über die Straße.
Hättest mal rufen sollen. 
Ich war gerade auf dem Heimweg, hätte aber in dem Fall noch eine halbe Stunde rangehangen.
Wie waren die Alpen sonst? Großes Blatt klingt schonmal gut!

Sven


----------



## WhiteGiant (18. Juli 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Mist Stau, daß wird knapp.


 
Aber doch noch geschaft.Schöne schnelle runde ist es mall wieder gewesen dank Felix,so das am ende der Tour 38km und 740hm bei mir auf dem tacho waren.
Gruß
Arek


----------



## plattsnacker (20. Juli 2012)

Moin !

Ein paar "Sachsenwaldpioniere" planen am Dienstag eine Feierabendrunde in Eurem Revier.

Falls zeitliche Übereinstimmung und Bereitschaft eurerseits besteht, würden wir uns euch gern anschließen und somit nicht nur Garmin als Guide nutzen 

Wann startet eure D.O.D.-Tour (Kärtner Hütte?) und welchen Schnitt fahrt ihr so ungefähr ?

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (20. Juli 2012)

Juhu Chrischan,

Dienstags ist um 18.30 Uhr Abfahrt ab K.H. und es geht relativ zügig zu. Soll ja keiner frieren bei dem tollen Wetter  Aber die SWP sind ja im Training, oder


----------



## plattsnacker (20. Juli 2012)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Juhu Chrischan,
> 
> Dienstags ist um 18.30 Uhr Abfahrt ab K.H. und es geht relativ zügig zu. Soll ja keiner frieren bei dem tollen Wetter  Aber die SWP sind ja im Training, oder



Moooooment:  Erstmal wird es spätestens Montag stinkenheiß in Deutschland, außerdem habe ich gerade 4 Wochen Windsurf-Urlaub ohne Bikekilometer hinter mir. 
Verrate mir nochmal kurz euren geplanten Schnitt und Kilometer, und ob Licht benötigt wird. 
Ansonsten starte ich/wir bereits um 17:30 Uhr in eine gemütliche, GPS-geführte Tour und fahre bei euch mal mit, wenn ich wieder in alter Form bin...

Dank + Gruss aus Reinbek
Chrischan


----------



## LowRider4711 (20. Juli 2012)

Geil, du meinst es wird endlich Sommer? Das wär ja ein Ding!


----------



## de_reu (21. Juli 2012)

Moin, ich will 13:30 oder 14:00 noch ne lockere Runde fahren; jemand dabei?


----------



## Sanz (21. Juli 2012)

de_reu schrieb:


> Moin, ich will 13:30 oder 14:00 noch ne lockere Runde fahren; jemand dabei?



Schade, zu spät gesehen. Ich bin zur gleichen Zeit los. 3h mit Trailpflege

Gruß
Andre


----------



## helgeb (21. Juli 2012)

plattsnacker schrieb:


> Verrate mir nochmal kurz euren geplanten Schnitt und Kilometer, und ob Licht benötigt wird.


Der Schnitt liegt ungeplant so um die 15 km/h rum. Bei etwa 40 km.
Nächste Woche sollte es eigentlich noch ohne Licht klappen, oder? Dunkelheit und Ankunft an der Kärntner Hütte liegen wahrscheinlich dicht zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (21. Juli 2012)

Wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus? So um 11.00 Uhr?

Andre


----------



## de_reu (21. Juli 2012)

Sanz schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus? So um 11.00 Uhr?
> 
> Andre



will gleich noch los; melde mich noch mal...


----------



## de_reu (22. Juli 2012)

de_reu schrieb:


> will gleich noch los; melde mich noch mal...



Bin um 11:00 an der KH!


----------



## Sanz (22. Juli 2012)

Ok, bin auch um 11 Uhr an der Hütte.


----------



## Kono (24. Juli 2012)

Ich wollte heute Abend, so gegen 18:30 Uhr, mal wieder meine übergewichtige Wampe durch die Harburger Berge kutschieren. Schnell geht ja mit mir sowieso nicht und bei diesen Temperaturen will ich eigentlich eh nur bergab fahren. Überhaupt finde ich, dass heute der richtige Tag ist um endlich mal diesen öminösen Wasserfall ausfindig zu machen. Also: Guide gesucht . Kommt wer mit?


----------



## plattsnacker (24. Juli 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute Abend, so gegen 18:30 Uhr, mal wieder meine übergewichtige Wampe durch die Harburger Berge kutschieren. Schnell geht ja mit mir sowieso nicht und bei diesen Temperaturen will ich eigentlich eh nur bergab fahren. Überhaupt finde ich, dass heute der richtige Tag ist um endlich mal diesen öminösen Wasserfall ausfindig zu machen. Also: Guide gesucht . Kommt wer mit?



Hallo Kono,
heute "wildern" ein paar Sachsenwaldpioniere in eurem Revier. Wir starten bereits um 17:30 Uhr an der KH und haben ein eher gemütliches Tempo geplant. Will dich nicht von der DoD-Runde abhalten, kannst aber auch gern bei uns mitfahren, bevor du allein unterwegs sein musst...

Gruss aus Reinbek
Christian


----------



## Gothic70 (24. Juli 2012)

Wie immer da 18:30 kh


----------



## hoedsch (24. Juli 2012)

Sofern kein Einsatz mehr kommt, fahren wir so wie immer.


----------



## WhiteGiant (24. Juli 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Sofern kein Einsatz mehr kommt, fahren wir so wie immer.


  Nach meinen gestrigen besuch bei Kiefern Chirurg ,bin ich leider gezwungen mit meiner Hamster-Backe zu pausieren.
Aber Euch Viel Spaß
Bis nächste Woche.
Gruß.
Arek


----------



## Kono (24. Juli 2012)

Hier mal die Strecke, die Matthias und ich heute gefahren sind: Link.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (24. Juli 2012)

Also ich fand uns gut, aber das dicke Ei an meinem Schienbein nach dem wegrutschet zum Schluss ist schon ganz schön dicke. ((geprellt hoffe ich)).


----------



## Sanz (25. Juli 2012)

Welchen Wasserfall?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (25. Juli 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute Abend, so gegen 18:30 Uhr, mal wieder meine übergewichtige Wampe durch die Harburger Berge kutschieren. Schnell geht ja mit mir sowieso nicht und bei diesen Temperaturen will ich eigentlich eh nur bergab fahren. Überhaupt finde ich, dass heute der richtige Tag ist um endlich mal diesen öminösen Wasserfall ausfindig zu machen. Also: Guide gesucht . Kommt wer mit?



Es gibt nen Wasserfall in den HaBe´s????


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. Juli 2012)

Kein Wasserfall. Das bin ich wenn ich mit Markus fahre...


----------



## Kono (25. Juli 2012)

In der Mountain Bike, Ausgabe Oktober 2011, wurde unter der Rubrik "Kennzeichen D - Die schönsten Touren der jeweiligen Bundesländer." unter anderen zwei Touren in der Region Hamburg - Harburger Berge veröffentlicht. Peinlich daran: Die zwei Touren entstammen aus der Feder von Hegi (->Hegi Bike Tours) und sind einfach nur aus dem Portal GPS-Tour.info (Tour1, Tour2) kopiert und fast eins zu eins übernommen worden.
Doppelt peinlich das Bild im Hintergrund. Es zeigt zwei Mountainbiker, die in einem Gelände das mehr an den Ost-Harz erinnnert, an einem Wasserfall vorbei fahren.
Seitdem lacht die örtliche MTB-fahrende Gemeinde und sucht verzweifelt diesen Wasserfall in den Harburger Bergen. Allerdings bis Heute vergeblich, auch wenn einige nebulöse Sichtungen schon gemeldet wurden, deren letztendliche Bestätigung aber nie erbracht werden konnte.


----------



## Kono (25. Juli 2012)

Hier noch ein kleines Trivia, gefunden bei Amazon: Maßkrughalter fürs Mountainbike

Musste ich einfach mal los werden


----------



## hoedsch (25. Juli 2012)

Wenn man in Biergarten fährt ja ganz ok, aber für das Trinken während der Fahrt sollte man den Wheelie gut beherrschen, sonst läuft die ganze Sosse raus.


----------



## tora (26. Juli 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wenn man in Biergarten fährt ja ganz ok, aber für das Trinken während der Fahrt sollte man den Wheelie gut beherrschen, sonst läuft die ganze Sosse raus.


Ja, geht mir bei der rechten Bierglas-Halterin gerade auch so 
Aber dieses Alu-Bügel-Zeugs funktioniert als Flaschenhalter ganz gut, wenn man nicht gerade Paris-Roubaix fahren muss.

Liebe Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## helgeb (27. Juli 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wenn man in Biergarten fährt ja ganz ok, aber für das Trinken während der Fahrt sollte man den Wheelie gut beherrschen, sonst läuft die ganze Sosse raus.


Bei Fahrrädern, die keine Installation am Sattelrohr zulassen, muss halt nur eine konstante Beschleunigung gehalten werden. Je nach Steigung darf diese geringer ausfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangenblut (27. Juli 2012)

Leute, ich bin wiederauferstanden. Fährt jemand morgen, Samstag? 11 Uhr KH oder wie ist da mittlerweile die Lage?
Danke!
Harry


----------



## orangenblut (31. Juli 2012)

Moin, 
ich will heute abend dabei sein. 18.30 Uhr? 
Grüße
Harry


----------



## peterbe (31. Juli 2012)

18.30 an der Kh wie immer, du kannst auch um 17.40 an der Fähre Övelgönne sein und mit dem Rad zur Kh mitkommen.


----------



## orangenblut (31. Juli 2012)

Danke, Peter. Eventuell nehme ich die S-Bahn. Muss Körnchen sparen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (31. Juli 2012)

Profirunde oder Einsteigerlevel?


----------



## degloe (31. Juli 2012)

Bin auch dabei, bis gleich =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (31. Juli 2012)

Wie immer - Profirunde.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (31. Juli 2012)

schade, dann bin ich raus... da halte ich nicht mit...


----------



## LowRider4711 (31. Juli 2012)

Ich bin heute leider spät dran, aber habe trotzdem noch Lust zu Biken. Kurze Ründe, 19.30 Uhr an der KH?


----------



## hoedsch (31. Juli 2012)

Damit ihr wisst, warum ich der Profirunde nicht mehr folgen konnte:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22622

Ab Ehestorfer Heuweg war Laufrad fahren angesagt, was im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auf den Sack geht.


----------



## Kono (31. Juli 2012)

Freiheit für den Freilauf, weg mit den Sperrklinken!


----------



## peterbe (31. Juli 2012)

Ich dachte, Dt-Naben haben keine Sperrklinken. Nun gut, viel Glück bei der Reparatur. Heute war ja eh be echte Ausfallrunde: von neun Gestarteten viel einer mit blutigem Kiefer aus, ein technischer Defekt, mehrere konditionelle Dysbalancen, so dass Delf und ich zu zweit an der Hütte ankamen, nach 2,5 h und ca 39km. Hm haben wir nich aufgezeichnet, waren wahrscheinlich wieder 800 wie immer. Ansonsten hat's Spaß gemacht!


----------



## WhiteGiant (31. Juli 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Dt-Naben haben keine Sperrklinken. Nun gut, viel Glück bei der Reparatur. Heute war ja eh be echte Ausfallrunde: von neun Gestarteten viel einer mit blutigem Kiefer aus, ein technischer Defekt, mehrere konditionelle Dysbalancen, so dass Delf und ich zu zweit an der Hütte ankamen, nach 2,5 h und ca 39km. Hm haben wir nich aufgezeichnet, waren wahrscheinlich wieder 800 wie immer. Ansonsten hat's Spaß gemacht!



Hi ,nach dem sich meine "Hamster-Backe" ein bischen beruhigt hat machte ich mich alleine auf dem weg richtung Paul Roth Stein ,Hasselbrack über Fischbecker Heide und Flugplatz.Muss eben ein bischen ruhiger angehen lassen.




Gruß 

Arek


----------



## gnss (31. Juli 2012)

Hängt davon ab welche DT Nabe. War es eine mit Zahnscheiben? Wenn ja, sind die einfach nur abgenutzt? 

Ansonsten respekt, 9:2. Da muß ich noch ein paar Tage in den richtigen Bergen trainieren, damit ich in zwei Wochen mithalten kann.


----------



## hoedsch (1. August 2012)

Hier die Auflösung meiner "Wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten"-Story.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=592156


----------



## peterbe (2. August 2012)

Das war mir neu, dass es Dt-Naben mit Klinken gibt, aber so ist die Reparatur ja überschaubar. Bei deinen roher Kräften solltest du auf jeden Fall den Stahlfreilauf einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (2. August 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> "Wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten"-Story.









 Wow!


----------



## Kono (7. August 2012)

Ich will nicht unken, aber so gegen 19:00 Uhr wird es hier regnen und das nicht zu knapp. Bin eben schon nass geworden... Bäh, nee. Heute ohne mich .


----------



## hoedsch (7. August 2012)

Das blöde Regenradar taugt auch nichts mehr.


----------



## peterbe (7. August 2012)

Ihr Unker..., wir hatten heute eine fast trockene Runde und sind zu 7 gefahren, griffiger Boden und nur am Karle ein wenig Schlamm. Zeit und Hm - ?


----------



## Gothic70 (7. August 2012)

3 Wochen Urlaub ohne biken sind hart, die 33 km heute haben mir wieder mal gezeigt 42 Jahre sind leider keine 20 mehr..Trotzdem Schöne Runde auch wenn alle auf mich warten mußten. Matthias


----------



## WhiteGiant (8. August 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> 3 Wochen Urlaub ohne biken sind hart, die 33 km heute haben mir wieder mal gezeigt 42 Jahre sind leider keine 20 mehr..Trotzdem Schöne Runde auch wenn alle auf mich warten mußten. Matthias


 
Na so schlimm war das nun auch nicht Matthias,ich finde wir haben uns ganz gut geschlagen
Gruß
Arek


----------



## skalis (8. August 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> 3 Wochen Urlaub ohne biken sind hart, die 33 km heute haben mir wieder mal gezeigt 42 Jahre sind leider keine 20 mehr..Trotzdem Schöne Runde auch wenn alle auf mich warten mußten. Matthias



Hi, Hi, mit 45 wird's wieder besser


----------



## Gothic70 (8. August 2012)

Freu mich..........


----------



## hoedsch (9. August 2012)

Heute die verpasste Runde nachgeholt. Der alte Bock war etwas störrisch wurde aber bezwungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JunkBuster (10. August 2012)

Moin,

ich bin relativ frisch in Hamburg und würde gern mal an 'ner Tour teilnehmen. Ich denke das einzige Problem ist, dass ich nicht besonders gut trainiert bin, was die Ausdauer angeht... vllt hat ja der ein oder andere Lust auf ne gediegene Runde, dann kann ich auch besser einschätzen, wo ich so mithalten kann^^

EDIT:
am diesem WE bin ich nicht in HH, aber ab Montag hab ich jeden Abend Zeit =)


----------



## skalis (10. August 2012)

JunkBuster schrieb:


> ... aber ab Montag hab ich jeden Abend Zeit =)



Da hast Du auf jeden Fall was, was den meisten von uns abgeht 
Deshalb treffen wir uns immer Dienstags 18:30 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte.
Das Tempo ist eher zügig, wie Du sicher aus vereinzelten Kommentaren entnehmen kannst  
Man hat uns schon Gerüchte zugetragen, wir hätten deshalb einen schlechten Ruf, keine Ahnung wieso 
Na, ja, vielleicht fährt ja jemand die nächsten Tage ...
Stefan


----------



## JunkBuster (10. August 2012)

skalis schrieb:


> [...] Kärntner Hütte.



Ahhh, ich hab schon gerätselt, was KH heißt^^ Konnte bei googlemaps kein Krankenhaus finden  

Vllt. bin ich dann ja am nächsten Dienstag schon dabei. Falls ich euch zu lahm bin fahr ich einfach allein weiter


----------



## Gothic70 (10. August 2012)

Keine Sorge, ich versuche auch immer die Truppe zu bremsen........ Keine Ahnung warum immer so gerast wird. Matthias


----------



## helgeb (10. August 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum immer so gerast wird.


  Das kommt nicht von ungefähr, sondern richtet sich gezielt gegen Einzelne!


----------



## plattsnacker (10. August 2012)

JunkBuster schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin relativ frisch in Hamburg und würde gern mal an 'ner Tour teilnehmen. Ich denke das einzige Problem ist, dass ich nicht besonders gut trainiert bin, was die Ausdauer angeht... vllt hat ja der ein oder andere Lust auf ne gediegene Runde, dann kann ich auch besser einschätzen, wo ich so mithalten kann^^
> 
> ...



Moin JunkBuster,

vielleicht bist du zu Beginn (oder auch danach) bei uns in Reinbek tempomäßig ebenso gut aufgehoben. Wir starten (fast) immer Donnerstags um 20 Uhr den Nightride ( Treff S-Bahn Reinbek, Sophienstr.7 . -- > Siehe LMB: PLZ 21465 )
Die Harburger Berge sind konditionell schon deutlich anspruchsvoller, als bei uns im Südosten Hamburgs.

Mehr siehe Thread

Gruss
Chrischan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfmaus (12. August 2012)

Hallo ich bin die nächsten 5 Wochen in Hamburg und suche nach Mitfahrgelegenheit das einzige Problem ich kenne mich nichto so gut in Hamburg ich selber wohne in der Stadteil Hamburg Hamm. Wenn jemand aus der nahe kommt kann sich ja melden.
lg kampfmaus


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. August 2012)

Von Hamm hast Dus nicht so weit in den Hamburger Süden, einfach zu HBF und dann mit der Bahn in Richtung Stade, Neugraben bzw. Neuwiedental raus... 

Wie siehts denn mit der Kondi aus? Die Dienstagsfahrer sind eher so die Profraktion... ^^


----------



## kampfmaus (12. August 2012)

Hallo, 
das hört sich doch schon mal ganz gut an. Ist die strecke denn auch gut mit dem Rad zu schaffen bzw nicht nur Straße? von hh hamm bis zum hh Süden meine ich.
Oder empfielt sich doch eher der zug?
konditionell gesehen bin ich recht gut drauf. ich denke ich probiere es zumindest einfach mal mit den schnellen fahrern am Dienstag. gibt es denn noch andere Termine in der woche wann sich getroffen wird ? und wenn ja wann und wo?

Wäre echt super gemeinsam zu biken 
LG cemile


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. August 2012)

Klar, kann man machen, aber ist nicht so spannend zu fahren... Ãber die elbbrÃ¼cken, durch Wilhelmsburg nach Harburg.. Sind so 18km schÃ¤tze ich.. Guck es dir doch mal mit google Maps an.. ð


----------



## JunkBuster (12. August 2012)

hmm, da ich ja noch so ziemlich anfänger bin versuch ichs vllt lieber mal am donnerstag in reinbek^^


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. August 2012)

Ich glaub da bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## gnss (12. August 2012)

Braucht man für die Profirunde am Dienstag Licht oder wird einfach schneller gefahren?


----------



## Gothic70 (12. August 2012)

In der Regel sind wir gegen 21 Uhr wieder an der Kärnten Hütte. Letzte Woche War noch kein Licht erforderlich.


----------



## LowRider4711 (13. August 2012)

http://goo.gl/maps/MiVfX

Ich bin die Strecke Freitag nach St. Georg gefahren. Ungefähr ne 3/4 Stunde. Zurück brauchst du dringend Licht oder du fährst mit der Bahn.


kampfmaus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das hört sich doch schon mal ganz gut an. Ist die strecke denn auch gut mit dem Rad zu schaffen bzw nicht nur Straße? von hh hamm bis zum hh Süden meine ich.
> Oder empfielt sich doch eher der zug?
> konditionell gesehen bin ich recht gut drauf. ich denke ich probiere es zumindest einfach mal mit den schnellen fahrern am Dienstag. gibt es denn noch andere Termine in der woche wann sich getroffen wird ? und wenn ja wann und wo?
> ...


----------



## kampfmaus (13. August 2012)

Fährt zufällig Morgen jmd mit dem Rad von der hh-Mitte zum Treffpunkt an der kh ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (14. August 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> In der Regel sind wir gegen 21 Uhr wieder an der Kärnten Hütte. Letzte Woche War noch kein Licht erforderlich.


In den Monaten Mai bis August klappt das immer ohne Licht.
Von Ausnahmen, wie das Rammen eines Baumes mit Sonnenbrille in der Dämmerung, sehen wir mal ab.


----------



## peterbe (14. August 2012)

Ich bin heute auch dabei. Zum Thema Licht: ich bin gestern Abend eine Runde gefahren und muss leider sagen, dass es gegen 21 Uhr auch ohne Sonnenbrille schon sehr dunkel war. Ich habe zwar keinen Baum gerammt, aber die Rückfahrt ab 21 Uhr zur Fähre nach Finkenwerder war ohne Licht schon sehr düster. Vielleicht macht ein kleines Licht im Rucksack für die letzte Viertelstunde schon Sinn.


----------



## ducdriver (14. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde heute auch gern mal wieder mit fahren. Bin um 18:30 an der KH. Bis nachher

Marcus


----------



## Gothic70 (14. August 2012)

Ich komme auch


----------



## skalis (14. August 2012)

Auch da 
Stefan


----------



## LowRider4711 (14. August 2012)

ja, heute gibt es wohl keine Ausreden


----------



## WhiteGiant (14. August 2012)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> ja, heute gibt es wohl keine Ausreden


 

Ich komme auch


----------



## Kono (14. August 2012)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> ja, heute gibt es wohl keine Ausreden


Doch! Ich bin mit meiner Runde nämlich schon fertig . Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## de_reu (14. August 2012)

Habe es leider nicht geschafft; 
@ Peter: wie sieht's mit Do. Elbhänge aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoberson (14. August 2012)

Nabend D.O.D.'ler,
war eine formidable Tour! Auch wenn ihr mich kaum gesehen habt, weil ich nur hinten gefahren bin, konntet ihr jedefalls meine quietschenden Pedalen hören;-)
Nach meinem Urlaub bin ich gerne mal wieder dabei.
Gruß, Andree


----------



## LowRider4711 (15. August 2012)

Ja, die gestrige Runde war mal wieder vom Allerfeinsten. Wer immer auch vorweg gefahren ist, hat sich eine tolle Strecke ausgedacht


----------



## WhiteGiant (15. August 2012)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Ja, die gestrige Runde war mal wieder vom Allerfeinsten. Wer immer auch vorweg gefahren ist, hat sich eine tolle Strecke ausgedacht


 

Jup.war super bis zu den zeitpunkt wo sich mein Hinterrad so langsam in alle richtungen verdreht hat.Eine gebrochene Speiche und alle anderen *RICHTIG* lose.
Gruß
Arek


----------



## peterbe (15. August 2012)

Mir hats gestern auch gut gefallen, allerdings habe ich das Tempo wohl zu hoch gewählt oder die Jungs hinter mir haben mich zu sehr vor sich hergetrieben, am Ende ist mir ehrlich gesagt die Kraft ausgegangen...


----------



## yako54 (15. August 2012)

Auch von mir nochmal danke für die tolle Runde gestern! Auch wenn mir teilweise ganz schön die Pumpe ging, aber passt schon

Bis bald
Lars


----------



## gnss (17. August 2012)

Da ich es heute nicht mehr in die LüHei schaffe, kann und will jemand am Montag gegen 1600, damit es für die große Runde reicht? Zeit und Strecke sind noch verhandelbar, Schnitt soll diesmal unter 20 liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (21. August 2012)

Traum Wetter für eine schöne warme Runde...... Bin dabei.


----------



## skalis (21. August 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> ...... Bin dabei.


He, he, noch biste alleine 
Nachdem es heute aber merklich kühler ist, werde ich
auch da sein. Am Sonntag bin ich bei 35 °C in den HaBe's 
jämmerlich eingegangen und fast verdampft ...
Stefan


----------



## Gothic70 (21. August 2012)

Dann kannst ja heute hinter mir fahren...... Bin Top fit. Jammer


----------



## Gothic70 (21. August 2012)

Ich bin nicht sicher ob ich es schaffe, meine Frau möchte heute mit mir fahren. Das muss ich ausnutzen.


----------



## WhiteGiant (21. August 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht sicher ob ich es schaffe, meine Frau möchte heute mit mir fahren. Das muss ich ausnutzen.[/quote
> 
> Hi 18:30 schaffe ich es nicht aber wenn ihr um 19:30 reinzufällig beim Haupteingang Wildpark Schwarze Berge vorbei fahren würdet ,wäre ich dort
> Gruß
> Arek


----------



## peterbe (21. August 2012)

Ok Arek, dann sind wir um 19.30 Am Haupteingang. Gibt es da eine Eisdiele?


----------



## yako54 (21. August 2012)

Bin heute auch wieder mit dabei. Bis gleich
Lars

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## skalis (22. August 2012)

Sorry, die familiären Pflichten haben mich gestern abend noch eingeholt.
Hoffe, Ihr hattet ne schöne Runde ...
Stefan


----------



## hoedsch (22. August 2012)

Jop, war super gestern. Um Punkt 9 waren wir mit dem letzten Licht wieder an der Hütte.
Technische Daten wie immer.


----------



## peterbe (22. August 2012)

Nach Anlaufschwierigkeiten und Zuspätkommern haben wir zwar keine Eisdiele am Wildpark vorgefunden, aber konnten viele schnelle Trails rocken! Hat Spaß gemacht und die Waldbeleuchtung ist leider viel zu früh ausgeschaltet worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (22. August 2012)

Ja das war richtig schön schnell gestern,hat wie immer riesen spaß gemacht.Nochmall danke für`s "einsammeln"
Gruß
Arek


----------



## Gothic70 (22. August 2012)

Ja genau


----------



## gnss (22. August 2012)

Die Beine brennen immer noch von den Brennesseln.


----------



## Gothic70 (22. August 2012)

Fährt jemand am Donnerstag von Bahrenfeld aus? Ich würde gerne mitfahren. Matthias


----------



## MirkoR (23. August 2012)

Moin,

ich würde möglichst oft versuchen in den Habe zu fahren! Bin mit dem MTB
Vorgestern in Emden gestartet dann bis WHV gefahren. Und gestern dann von dort nach Hamburg bleib auch ein paar Tage....

Bin in Neu Wulmstorf einquartiert 

Lg mirko


----------



## peterbe (23. August 2012)

Heute mal um 19 Uhr Bahrenfeld für eine kleine Westrunde. 2-2.15 flottes Tempo, Licht eher für die letzten 15 min über die Straße notwendig. Vielleicht eine kleine Einkehr, wenns passt.


----------



## MirkoR (23. August 2012)

Ist mir leider zu spät und weit weg müsste einmal um dieses Wasser drumherum oder mit der Fähre. Hab dazu auch kein licht dabei da ich im Moment nicht bei Dunkelheit unterwegs bin...

lg Mirko


----------



## Gothic70 (23. August 2012)

Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich zum 19:00 da.


----------



## WhiteGiant (23. August 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich zum 19:00 da.


 
Hi alles schön und gut aber Wo?? um 19:00,Bahrenfeld ist ja nicht klein.
Wenn ich es schaffe wäre ich gern dabei.
Gruß
Arek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (23. August 2012)

Hallo Arek, direkt rechts von der Abfahrt ein riesiger Schweinske


----------



## Gothic70 (23. August 2012)

Ich schaffe es nicht. Arbeit zu Haus.


----------



## WhiteGiant (23. August 2012)

Schade schaffe es leider auch nicht,aber vielleicht nächstes mall.Werde alleine ne spät-Runde durch HB drehen.Euch viel Spaß.
Gruß


----------



## peterbe (24. August 2012)

Ja, da habt ihr mal wieder alle abgesagt, so dass Clemens und ich mehr Platz auf den engen Trails des Hamburger Westens hatten, der Regen der letzten Nächte hat einige Trails mit schönen tiefen Rinnen versehen oder rutschigen Sand in die Kurven gehäuft, so dass wir bei bestem Wetter bis zur Dunkelheit durch den Wald sind, zur kurzen Erholung ein kühles Getränk mit Blick auf die Elbe genossen haben und danach dann die letzten Kilometer nach Altona zurückgeradelt sind, um die 40km vollzumachen.

War super


----------



## WhiteGiant (26. August 2012)

Ja da habe ich heute mit meinen Nachbarn vergeben`s nach trockenen Trails gesucht.Wasser kam von oben und Modder von unten , so das wir nach 3 Stunden Fahrt richtig eingesaut nach Hause kammen.



Gruß 
Arek


----------



## Gothic70 (28. August 2012)

Wer fährt denn heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (28. August 2012)

Bin da !
Familie hat heute kein Einspruchsrecht 
Stefan


----------



## WhiteGiant (28. August 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn heute?


 
Hi ich bin dabei,mit neuen Bremsbelägen.
Denn die müssen eingeschliffen werden.
Bis gleich
Gruß 
Arek


----------



## hoedsch (28. August 2012)

Heute wurde auf einer fixen und 2h langen Tour die Ohne-Licht-Saison beendet. 
Nun müssen die Funzeln wieder ran und uns heimleuchten.


----------



## Gothic70 (28. August 2012)

Mist...............


----------



## peterbe (3. September 2012)

Wir haben heute schon unsere HB-Runde gedreht, haben uns dabei ein wenig verfahren.
Euch morgen im Wald viel Spaß


----------



## Tracer (3. September 2012)

wünsche euch viel spass und tolles wetter und bitte noch weitere fotos posten!


----------



## skalis (4. September 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wir haben heute schon unsere HB-Runde gedreht, haben uns dabei ein wenig verfahren



Bäh, langweilig, diese großen Hügel und die öde Landschaft.
Da lob ich mir unsere anspruchsvolle Gegend um Hamburg rum !
(würdesowasauchgernemachenundbinneidisch)
Wünsch Euch noch weiter viel Spaß, Stefan !


----------



## Kono (4. September 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wir haben heute schon unsere HB-Runde gedreht, haben uns dabei ein wenig verfahren.


Am Kaiserstuhl falsch abgebogen? Kenn ich, ist ein schei** langer Umweg .
Wenn Ihr einen Wasserfall findet, macht doch mal ein Bild .

Für alle daheim gebliebenen: Heute 18:30 KH.
Für die letzte 3/4 Stunde wird Licht benötigt!
Bis nachher!


----------



## Gothic70 (4. September 2012)

Bin dabei


----------



## skalis (4. September 2012)

Auch da !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (4. September 2012)

kann nicht, hab Aua am linken Daumen  Hoffentlich wieder gut bis nächste Woche...


----------



## WhiteGiant (4. September 2012)

Hi ich komme auch.
Gruß
Arek


----------



## Gothic70 (4. September 2012)

Der Platz gaaaaanz hinten ist aber für mich reserviert. Nur das das klar ist. Ach schönes Bild Peter mehr davon.


----------



## WhiteGiant (4. September 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Der Platz gaaaaanz hinten ist aber für mich reserviert. Nur das das klar ist. quote]
> 
> 
> Den können wir uns aber auch teilen


----------



## skalis (4. September 2012)

Ihr wollt uns nur wieder von hinten antreiben, weil's Euch zu langsam ist 
Bin heute auch mit "langsamer" einverstanden, Beine machen noch Aua von meiner
letzten Heide-Powerrunde ...


----------



## gnss (4. September 2012)

Reichsstraße gesperrt und auf der A1 staplen sich die Autos. Dann bis nächsten Dienstag.


----------



## Kono (5. September 2012)

Zu Fünft sind wir um fünf nach halb aufgebrochen und langsam die Stadtscheide hoch gefahren. Als uns viertel vor immer noch kein Stefan entgegen kam sind wir rechts abgebogen und haben uns anschließend eine Stunde lang ausgiebig in der Neugrabener Heide ausgetobt. Sonnenuntergang war um kurz nach Acht und obwohl uns das gute Wetter eine lange Dämmerung bescherte, wurde es doch fix dunkel und die Lampen kamen endlich wieder zum Einsatz. Am Paul Roth haben wir vorbei geschaut und auch der Hasselbrack wurde noch mitgenommen. Zurück an der KH standen dann fleißige 32km und 825hm auf der Uhr.


----------



## WhiteGiant (5. September 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> Zu Fünft sind wir um fünf nach halb aufgebrochen und langsam die Stadtscheide hoch gefahren. Als uns viertel vor immer noch kein Stefan entgegen kam sind wir rechts abgebogen und haben uns anschließend eine Stunde lang ausgiebig in der Neugrabener Heide ausgetobt. Sonnenuntergang war um kurz nach Acht und obwohl uns das gute Wetter eine lange Dämmerung bescherte, wurde es doch fix dunkel und die Lampen kamen endlich wieder zum Einsatz. Am Paul Roth haben wir vorbei geschaut und auch der Hasselbrack wurde noch mitgenommen. Zurück an der KH standen dann fleißige 32km und 825hm auf der Uhr.


 
Kurz gesagt eine *TOLLE TOUR* Arne*!!!!*


----------



## skalis (5. September 2012)

Tja, nachdem meine Frau gestern den
"immergehstDubikenundichmusszuhausebleiben" +
"dasWetteristdochsoschönheute"-Blick aufgesetzt hat, gabs eine kurzfristige Planänderung, um weitere Komplikationen zu vermeiden ...
Wurde dann aber ein traumhafter Abend in der Haverbeker
Heide mit Wein/Antipasti bei Heideblüte im Sonnenuntergang.
Fazit : Sehr schön, aber etwas zu viele Kalorien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (5. September 2012)

skalis schrieb:


> ...
> "immergehstDubikenundichmusszuhausebleiben" +
> "dasWetteristdochsoschönheute"-Blick...



Oh den Blick kenn ich. Da darf man auf keinen Fall hinschauen


----------



## skalis (5. September 2012)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Oh den Blick kenn ich. Da darf man auf keinen Fall hinschauen



Juhu, es versteht mich doch einer


----------



## peterbe (5. September 2012)

Ihr hattet gestern wohl Spaß, wir suchen immer noch den Weg zurück - aber macht trotzdem Spaß


----------



## gnss (5. September 2012)

Schön eure Wandertour.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (5. September 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ihr hattet gestern wohl Spaß, wir suchen immer noch den Weg zurück - aber macht trotzdem Spaß



Kann man da nicht runterfahren? ^^


----------



## Kono (5. September 2012)

@Peter
Ihr hättet da einfach nur Links abbiegen müssen und dann an der nächsten Kreuzung Richtung Norden. Die KH ist dann nicht mehr weit .
.
.
.
.
Geiles Bild.... NeidNeidNeid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (5. September 2012)

Ist das auf dem Hasselbrack?


----------



## skalis (6. September 2012)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Ist das auf dem Hasselbrack?


Mensch, haben die da abgeholzt seit dem letzten mal


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. September 2012)

Jesteburger hier, die auch vor Ort an einer Runde interessiert sind?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=598538


----------



## peterbe (11. September 2012)

Hasselbrack abgeholzt, auf der A1-Baustelle im Stufenwald war kein Durchkommen





Das Gras stand hoch und versperrte die Sicht auf die KH,





Aber dann trafen wir auf ein Tier, das uns aus den Weiten der niedersächsischen Provinz bekannt war und dass uns endlich auf den Weg zurück führte.


----------



## Gothic70 (11. September 2012)

Ich bleibe heute zu hause, habe Kinder Dienst.


----------



## Gothic70 (11. September 2012)

Sehr coole Bilder Peter


----------



## Kono (11. September 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe heute zu hause, habe Kinder Dienst.


Ich bleibe Heute auch zu Hause, habe auch die Kinder.
Obendrein fängt es grade an zu regnen...
Kann ich jemanden für Morgen begeistern? Selbe Stelle, selbe Zeit?


----------



## skalis (11. September 2012)

Bleibe heut auch zuhause !
Kämpfe eh seit gestern mit Magenproblemen
und das Wetter is ziemlich mau ...
Womit ich dann auch die Kinder hätte 
Stefan


----------



## LowRider4711 (11. September 2012)

Elternabend


----------



## hoedsch (11. September 2012)

Ist denn wer am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (11. September 2012)

zu nass.


----------



## peterbe (12. September 2012)

Im Herbst ist es in der Heide am schönsten: ich empfehle, mal die HBs in südlicher Richtung zu verlassen, der neue H-Trail geht direkt in den Naturpark Lüneburger Heide:









Oder man fährt mit der HVV bis Buchholz oder Sprötze und steigt direkt in die Heidetrails ein. Bis Ende September/Anfang Oktober blüht es dort noch.


----------



## WhiteGiant (12. September 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> Kann ich jemanden für Morgen begeistern? Selbe Stelle, selbe Zeit?


 
Bock hätte ich schon,melde mich aber nochmall


----------



## Kono (12. September 2012)

Hoppala, da habe ich die Rechnung ohne meine Frau gemacht. Kurz um, ich kann heute Abend leider nicht. Wir sehen uns dann nächsten Dienstag!
Sorry


----------



## WhiteGiant (12. September 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> Hoppala, da habe ich die Rechnung ohne meine Frau gemacht. Kurz um, ich kann heute Abend leider nicht. Wir sehen uns dann nächsten Dienstag!
> Sorry


 

Toll


----------



## Kono (12. September 2012)

Mir wurde eben nochmal unmissverständlich klar gemacht, dass ich heute Abend familiär nicht abkömmlich bin. Skalis und LowRider kennen den Blick... Selbst durchs Telefon


----------



## WhiteGiant (12. September 2012)

Den Blick den können wir glaub ich alle hehehe.
Denn bis nächsten Dienstag.
Gruß
Arek


----------



## WhiteGiant (13. September 2012)

War gestern allein unterwägs und habe die ecken um Paul Roth Stein erkundet.Die Absperrung von letzten Dienstag  ist nicht mehr , der Weg ist total verwüstet aber befahrbar.


----------



## hoedsch (15. September 2012)

Mein Plan für Sonntag sieht eine Tour für 10:30 Uhr ab Kärntner Hütte vor. Kommt wer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasihh (15. September 2012)

Ja, wir kommen mit, bis morgen Doris


----------



## peterbe (15. September 2012)

10.30 ist uns zu früh, wir starten um 12.30 zu einer Traillastigen Runde an der KH


----------



## WhiteGiant (15. September 2012)

Wir hatten heute auf unserer tour eine interesante begegnung mit Schafböcken erlebt.



Gruß
Arek


----------



## wasihh (16. September 2012)

Falls wir nicht um 10.30 da sind, bitte nicht warten, Gruß Doris


----------



## Gothic70 (18. September 2012)

Heute jemand am Start?


----------



## skalis (18. September 2012)

Yes ! Ehefrauen haben heute kein Einspruchsrecht 
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (18. September 2012)

Ok.........


----------



## hoedsch (18. September 2012)




----------



## peterbe (18. September 2012)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## WhiteGiant (18. September 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!


 
Ich auch!


----------



## gnss (18. September 2012)

Zu nass.


----------



## peterbe (18. September 2012)

Wir sind heute eine wunderbare Runde bei besten Bedingungen gefahren: kein Regen, trockene Böden. Schlussendlich sind in fast drei Stunden 42km zusammen gekommen, irgendwas zwischen 700 und 800 hm. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## skalis (19. September 2012)

Klasse Runde gestern !
Hatte dann dank Zusatzanfahrt rund 50 Km und 930 Hm auf dem Garmin,
das ist doch mal ne Ansage für die kommenden Winter-Lampen-Monate 
Danke für's Guiden an Peter ...


----------



## stevie247 (25. September 2012)

Was ist denn mit heute (25.09.) - welche Uhrzeit trefft Ihr Euch, wenn Ihr Euch trefft? Bin neu hier und einmal mitgefahren.


----------



## Gothic70 (25. September 2012)

Wie immer 18:30 Kärtner Hütte. Bei nicht Regen bin ich dabei.


----------



## Gothic70 (25. September 2012)

Fährt heute jemand? Oder zu naß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (25. September 2012)

Ich bin heute raus. Wenn das Wetter besser wird, fahre ich noch in Altona ne Runde.


----------



## hoedsch (25. September 2012)

Ich wollte starten.


----------



## skalis (25. September 2012)

Bäh, hier in Buchholz momentan strömender Regen 
Wenn's nicht schnell besser wird, dann fahrt Ihr heute alleine
durch Schlamm und Dreck ! Werd das Niederschlags-Radar noch ein
bisschen beobachten ...
Stefan


----------



## Gothic70 (25. September 2012)

Ich denke bei dem Wetter ist es besser zu hause zu bleiben. Es gießt hier ohne ende. Bis nächste Woche.


----------



## WhiteGiant (25. September 2012)

Zu Naß :kotz:
Bis nächsten Dienstag.
Gruß
Arek


----------



## hoedsch (25. September 2012)

Ihr faulen Säcke! Kein Schwein an der KH.


----------



## hoedsch (25. September 2012)

Es war völlig trocken von oben. Die Runde ging durch die Fischbeker Heide und die Haake wodurch Schlamm komplett gemieden wurde.
Insgesamt sind 39 km bei 680hm zusammen gekommen bei einem gemütlichen Schnitt von 16,3 km/h.

Danach gab es noch Eintracht gegen BVB.


----------



## Gothic70 (27. September 2012)

Fährt heute jemand ab Bahrenfeld? 19:00


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. September 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand? Eher Traillastig? Kann auch noch 1-2 Leute aus Buchholz/Jesteburg/Umgebung richtung HaBes mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (30. September 2012)

Moin, fährt heute noch spontan jemand? Cu


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2012)

Ich würde mitkommen. Brauche aber eine 3/4 Stunde Vorlauf um zur Hütte zu kommen.


----------



## Gothic70 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin heute raus, Kinder Dienst. Hat jemand einen alten MTB Rahmen Inc. Gabel ? Für schmales Geld? Größe L 
Matthias


----------



## peterbe (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin schon seit drei Tagen auf dem Rad die Weser längs und bis heut Abend nicht zurück... Euch viel Spaß im Wald!


----------



## skalis (2. Oktober 2012)

Wer kömmt denn heute, wäre am Start, falls es nicht noch
anfängt grob zu kübeln ... Stefan


----------



## WhiteGiant (2. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch raus ,meine Frau hat ne Übarraschung für mich.
Gruß
Arek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin da.


----------



## hoedsch (2. Oktober 2012)

Heute ging es zu viert auf eine sportive Runde in die Heide anschließend aufs Hasselbrack. Der Wettergott war wie immer gut gelaunt, so dass wir trockene Trails vorfanden.
37km und 740hm standen am Ende auf der Uhr, bei einem Schnitt von 16,3 km/h.


----------



## peterbe (6. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag 13 Uhr KH Trailrunde

weil das Wetter so schön wird wie heut an der Elbe:


----------



## hoedsch (7. Oktober 2012)




----------



## peterbe (7. Oktober 2012)

Nachdem wir heute zu zweit nach dem großen Regen gestartet sind, schien das Wetter zuerst sogar die Trails komplett zu trocknen und sie Sonne ließ sogar die Heide noch mal blühen,





doch kurz darauf hatte das nächste Regenband uns wieder





so dass wir uns dann auf den nassen Heimweg machten, nach knapp über 30km war es dann auch genug mit dem Wetter.


----------



## WhiteGiant (8. Oktober 2012)

.....und damit überraschte mich meine Frau:












Gruß
Arek


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. Oktober 2012)

Das is ja mal massiv nett von deiner Frau..  Sieht nach nem schönen WE aus..


----------



## Gothic70 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ja, Arek Top und heute am Start oder zu kaputt vom Brocken Aufstieg


----------



## WhiteGiant (9. Oktober 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ja, Arek Top und heute am Start oder zu kaputt vom Brocken Aufstieg


 

Das WE war schon toll, und wir haben reichlich Hm gesamellt.
Aber heute schaffe ich es leider nicht mit euch zu biken-zu viell auf der arbeit.
Euch viell Spaß.
MfG
Arek


----------



## peterbe (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin heut dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (9. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch da ! 
Das Wetter weiß nicht so recht, was es will, is mir jetzt auch egal 
Stefan


----------



## hoedsch (10. Oktober 2012)

Wie immer die Daten:
34 km und 850 Hm bei Trockenheit und schönen Trails.


----------



## skalis (10. Oktober 2012)

Jau, war klasse gestern !
Mein (nicht pessimistischer ) Garmin meinte dann 43Km/1150 Hm.
Die Höhendaten stimmen auch immer ziemlich exakt mit meinem
HAC 4 überein ...
Das ist seit langem mal wieder ein dienstäglicher Rekord !
Die Beinchen spüre ich allerdings ein bisschen ...


----------



## peterbe (10. Oktober 2012)

Da hat sich das Rampendrücken also gelohnt!

Supertour!


----------



## Trailboon (11. Oktober 2012)

Moin wieviele seid ihr Dienstags immer? Da das ja eine Nightrideveranstaltung ist und ihr euch immer schon um 18:30 trefft, denke ich mal ihr fahrt nur in den Wintermonaten? Oder sehe ich das mit den Nightride falsch?


----------



## LowRider4711 (12. Oktober 2012)

es wird das ganze Jahr gefahren


----------



## skalis (12. Oktober 2012)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> es wird das ganze Jahr gefahren



Da wir ja das ganze Jahr fahren und die schlammige Jahreszeit naht,
mal ne blöde Frage (alle SuperLeichtbau29"RacingRalphCarbon-Freaks können weiterklicken ...) :

Meine 2.4" Fat-Albert-Reifen sind so duch, dass ich hinten jetzt bei jeder Tour nen Platten habe, also ist ein Tausch angesagt.
Hat wer die Hans-Dampf-Knödel schon mal gefahren und ggf. einen Vergleich zu den Fat-Alberts ? (ausser dass die HD's "nur" 2.35" haben)

Danke im vorraus
Stefan


----------



## peterbe (15. Oktober 2012)

Als Einstimmung auf unsere herbstliche DOD-Runde morgen hier mal Impressionen vom Este-Trail:


----------



## hoedsch (16. Oktober 2012)

Super Video!
Es fehlt die Szene, wie zwei Typen in Neu Wulmstorf das Ortsschild besteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (16. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schön, Stimmung toll eingefangen, Musik klasse !
Tut gut neben all den ich-spring-höher-ich-spring-weiter-Videos
( die ich aber auch mag !)


----------



## Kono (16. Oktober 2012)

Wow, echt super gemacht. Besonders gefällt mir ja die schöne Musik (Natalie Merchant?) und die super eingefangene herbstliche Stimmung. Und wie Stefan schon geschrieben hat, es muss nicht immer ein höher-weiter-schneller Video sein.


----------



## Julianernst (16. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schön /  danke


----------



## peterbe (16. Oktober 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> Wow, echt super gemacht. Besonders gefällt mir ja die schöne Musik (Natalie Merchant?) und die super eingefangene herbstliche Stimmung. Und wie Stefan schon geschrieben hat, es muss nicht immer ein höher-weiter-schneller Video sein.



Hallo Arne, lieber wäre ich die Trails mal wieder mit dir gefahren! lass uns mal was verabreden (pn) oder komm zum DOD! Musik ist von Anne Ternheim.

Und heute? Es soll gegen Abend besser werden mit dem Regen. Ich entscheide um 17.50, ob ich losfahre.


----------



## WhiteGiant (16. Oktober 2012)

Fahren Wir oder vertagen wir das auf Morgen?.
Soll gut sein.
Gruß
Arek


----------



## skalis (16. Oktober 2012)

Nach Niederschlagsradar sollte jetzt mal Schluss sein mit Regen.
Bei uns hat's auch aufgehört zu schiffen. Werde mich mal
wasserfest einpacken und losfahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## degloe (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei.

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## hoedsch (17. Oktober 2012)

Gestern waren es 31km mit 650 Hm bei schmatzendem Boden, der Kraft kostete. Außerdem hingen einige durch, mich eingeschlossen, so dass diesmal etwas gemütlicher gefahren wurde.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Oktober 2012)

Fährt morgen so um 12:00 jemand eine All-Mountain Enduro-Runde? Ab Hütte oder Karl-Stein-Parkplatz.


----------



## mtberHH (19. Oktober 2012)

Plant am Wochenende zufällig noch einmal jemand einen Trip in den Harz oder in den Deister? 

Ich habe ganz spontan die Chance bekommen, ohne meine Familie das Wochenende biketechnisch genießen zu können. Bei dem angekündigtem Traumwetter für die Jahreszeit bietet sich doch so ein Trip noch einmal an.

Über kurzfristige Rückmeldungen würde ich mich freuen.

Markus


----------



## SvenniLiteville (20. Oktober 2012)

@ Lord Shadow:
Ich könnte 14:00h an der KH sein
CU Svenni


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Oktober 2012)

Wir fahren jetzt bei uns in der Heide. Sorry.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. Oktober 2012)

Na?
Was macht die alte Samstags/Dientags-Truppe?

Ich will morgen um 11 an der KH zur 80Km Brunsbergrunde starten.

Wer cool mal wieder ein paar "alte" Gesichter zu sehen.

Sagt aber bitte heute noch irgendwann Bescheid wenn Ihr Bock habt.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Brook (20. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute ... will niemanden nerven - aber vielleicht ist eben einer dabei der mir echt helfen kann. Ich suche eine Wohnung in Hannover ... überfliegt halt die Punkte mal und meldet euch wenn ihr was gelesen oder gehört haben solltet:

- Süden wäre cool (weil Heimat ist Hannover direkt am Deister)
- 1 Zimmer / WG
- hätte auch großes Interesse an einer BIKER - Wohngemeinschaft
- in einem der Wolkenkratzer weit oben wäre kein Ding (bin schwindelfrei)
- bin 33 und würde mich gern eurer Gruppe anschließen


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Oktober 2012)

Er sucht ein Zimmer in HH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (20. Oktober 2012)

Mist ... richtig! Ich würd auch nach Buchholz ziehen, bin da mittlerweile schon sehr flexibel 



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Er sucht ein Zimmer in HH


----------



## Gothic70 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ist denn heute jemand am Start bei dem Wetter?


----------



## peterbe (23. Oktober 2012)

Wieso, ist doch topwetter! Ich bin da.


----------



## Gothic70 (23. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, bin da


----------



## peterbe (23. Oktober 2012)

Heute bei bestem (Hamburger Beerdigungs-) Wetter eine schöne 32km-Runde in den trockenen Boden gedrückt, mit lediglich 680 hm aber ordentlichem Tempo.

Ich habe mal ein WP-Pokalteam DOD angelegt: wer will mitfahren?
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/192


----------



## hoedsch (24. Oktober 2012)

Hamburger Beerdigungs-Wetter ist übrigens Sprühregen und alles grau in grau. Ich kam gestern von einer solchen, bervor es auf die Trails ging.


----------



## de_reu (30. Oktober 2012)

wie, heute keiner am Start?


----------



## WhiteGiant (30. Oktober 2012)

de_reu schrieb:


> wie, heute keiner am Start?


Hi da ich mich am WE richtig hingelegt habe,und mein Knie alle farben annimmt bin ich gezwungen zu pausieren.Euch aber viel Spaß im Wald.
Gruß
Arek


----------



## skalis (30. Oktober 2012)

Heute nicht da, Frau krankelt, muss einspringen !
Euch viel Spaß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flansch09 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin da...bis gleich


----------



## hoedsch (31. Oktober 2012)

Gestern ging es zu dritt im flotten Tempo über dir rutschigen Trails. Das Wetter hat wieder gehalten und wir konnten eine Runde mit den üblichen Parametern absolvieren.
Dem weissen Wolf der Harburger Berge sind wir diesmal auch auf einem schmalen Trail begegnet. Zum Glück war das Riesenvieh recht friedlich.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (1. November 2012)

Der weiße Wolf? 
Meinst du den Dänische Dogge - Pferd Hybriden der ab und an nachsichtig auf die 29er herblächelt nachdem er beinahe über die für ihn winzigen 26er gestolpert ist?


----------



## hoedsch (1. November 2012)

Ich glaube sowas war das. Jedenfalls wesentlich höher als mein Lenker.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irischer_Wolfshund


----------



## Hanswurschtl (1. November 2012)

Ja, etwas Ähnliches kam mir dieses Jahr beim Tempelberg entgegen. 
Hab nur "Vorsicht Pferd!" gerufen und der sympathische Besitzer hat ziemlich Stolz gegrinst.
Der Hund scheint auch recht friedlich zu sein.


----------



## peterbe (4. November 2012)

heut um 13 Uhr starten wir an der KH zu einer herbstlichen Trailtour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (4. November 2012)

Ok dann packe ich das Heidefahrrad wieder aus und das Habefahrrad ein.


----------



## Leonbiker (4. November 2012)

wo fahrt ihr nächstes wochenende in hamburg und würde ich wo mitmachen können?


----------



## Gothic70 (6. November 2012)

Das Wetter ist ja nicht so dolle


----------



## hoedsch (6. November 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist ja nicht so dolle



Stimmt, aber ich schaffe es zeitlich nicht. Zudem ist der Elbtunnel ja auch quasi gesperrt.


----------



## Gothic70 (6. November 2012)

Das stimmt durch den Tunnel kommt man nicht pünktlich durch der ist voll. Dann bis nächste Woche.


----------



## skalis (6. November 2012)

Noch regnet es hier nicht (Buchholz) ...
Wenn's nicht schlechter wird, wäre ich am Start. Kommt sonst noch jemand ?


----------



## de_reu (6. November 2012)

ich schaffe es leider nicht...


----------



## LowRider4711 (6. November 2012)

Derber Stau Richtung Süden vor dem Tunnel


----------



## hoedsch (6. November 2012)

Egal, gleich gibt's eh den Dauerregen.


----------



## gnss (6. November 2012)

Das Wetter ist mir zu gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (7. November 2012)

Ihr Knalltüten 
Stand dann allein am Start, na ja, bin immerhin noch 33 Km
mit ca. 600 Hm gefahren, war dunkel und nass 
Aber trotzdem schön, nach 1 1/2 h ziemlich durchgeweicht
etwas früher als üblich Schluss gemacht ...


----------



## peterbe (10. November 2012)

So 13.30 Uhr KH herbstliche Trailrunde


----------



## hoedsch (11. November 2012)

Das ist mir viel zu spät.
Ich bin schon auf dem Bock.


----------



## jab (11. November 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> So 13.30 Uhr KH herbstliche Trailrunde



...da ich meine Erkältung immer noch nicht komplett auskuriert habe, fahre ich lieber gemütlich Rennrad. Jan


----------



## peterbe (11. November 2012)

Heute war ein Traum-Herbsttag: Sonne, Laub, Boden, Temperatur, alles super bis auf wenige Schlammlöcher. So kann der Winter kommen


----------



## hoedsch (12. November 2012)

Zu allem Überfluss falle ich auch noch für die morgige Runde aus.


----------



## WhiteGiant (13. November 2012)

Das Wetter sieht ja heute,zumindest jetzt vielversprechend aus.
Wer Fährt den????


----------



## Gothic70 (13. November 2012)

Ich wollte fahren. Wenn sich das Wetter hält


----------



## skalis (13. November 2012)

Versuche auch, da zu sein. Wetter sollte passen,
allerdings hat mein Magen gestern ziemlich gesponnen ...
Mal schauen, was das heute so wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (13. November 2012)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Das Wetter sieht ja heute,zumindest jetzt vielversprechend aus.
> Wer Fährt den????



brauchst du denn noch den Ersatzlaufradsatz? Ich bin heut da und könnte den mitbringen


----------



## WhiteGiant (13. November 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> brauchst du denn noch den Ersatzlaufradsatz? Ich bin heut da und könnte den mitbringen


 Hat sich erledigt aber trotzdem danke.
Bis später.


----------



## Gothic70 (13. November 2012)

Sorry Jungs hab notdienst und muss los.


----------



## WhiteGiant (14. November 2012)

Schöne flotte Runde ist es gestern gewesen.
Danke Peter für´s Guiden.
Gruß
Arek


----------



## WhiteGiant (14. November 2012)

Hier ein kleines sportliches video


----------



## WhiteGiant (15. November 2012)

Fährt heute jemand in Bahrenfeld??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (20. November 2012)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## Gothic70 (20. November 2012)

Wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss, dann ja.


----------



## peterbe (20. November 2012)

Ich bin da!


----------



## mtberHH (20. November 2012)

Komme wahrscheinlich auch, Wetter gut, alles gut...


----------



## hoedsch (20. November 2012)

Ich bin heute mal bei Hegi.


----------



## de_reu (20. November 2012)

bin auch dabei!


----------



## LowRider4711 (20. November 2012)

Ich komm erst um 19 Uhr los  
Meint Ihr, ich kann mich irgendwo bei euch einklinken?


----------



## Gothic70 (20. November 2012)

Ich bin raus....... Arbeit


----------



## peterbe (20. November 2012)

Heute mal wieder bei feinstem Wetter unsere DOD-Runde gedreht: keiner hatte ein Messgerät mit, aber geschätzt wie immer: ca. 34 km, 750 hm und 2:45. Boden war großteils super (andere sehen das vielleicht anders, aber mein Profil mag den Boden) zu fahren.


----------



## WhiteGiant (21. November 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder bei feinstem Wetter unsere DOD-Runde gedreht: keiner hatte ein Messgerät mit, aber geschätzt wie immer: ca. 34 km, 750 hm und 2:45. Boden war großteils super (andere sehen das vielleicht anders, aber mein Profil mag den Boden) zu fahren.




Super Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (22. November 2012)

hallo jungs hab da ne blöde Frage, ich habe meine Vox Gabel auseinander genommen (wenn ich schon nicht Fahren kann) und habe weil kein anderes Öl zur Hand einfach Aral Motoröl genommen 10W40. Jetzt bin ich aber nicht so sicher ob das eine so gute Idee war.Was sagen da die Fachleute also ihr?
Matthias


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. November 2012)

Aua. Dämpfungsöl ist kein Motorenöl. Zum Schmieren ist Motoröl sogar besser (aber bitte nur mineralisches), in der Dämpfung hat das nix verloren.
Schreib mir sonst mal ne PN.


----------



## hoedsch (23. November 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> hallo jungs hab da ne blöde Frage, ich habe meine Vox Gabel auseinander genommen (wenn ich schon nicht Fahren kann) und habe weil kein anderes Öl zur Hand einfach Aral Motoröl genommen 10W40. Jetzt bin ich aber nicht so sicher ob das eine so gute Idee war.Was sagen da die Fachleute also ihr?
> Matthias



Schau einfach mal in das Federungsforum. Viele schwören auf Motoröl in der Foxgabel, allerdings nicht an jeder Stelle der Gabel.


----------



## Gothic70 (23. November 2012)

Ich habe mir gabelöl gekauft und das Öl erneuert. Federt deutlich besser und weicher.


----------



## WhiteGiant (25. November 2012)

Das Wetter passte heute schon ganz gut um eine enduro runde zu fahren,nur von unten war es teils ganz schön matschig.





gruß
Arek


----------



## peterbe (27. November 2012)

Heute ist es wieder mal trocken (von oben...), also gehts um 18.30 an der KH los!


----------



## de_reu (27. November 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heute ist es wieder mal trocken (von oben...), also gehts um 18.30 an der KH los!



jo, bin dabei!


----------



## Gothic70 (27. November 2012)

Habt Gnade ich auch


----------



## skalis (27. November 2012)

Ich heute nicht, Rüsselseuche 
Euch viel Spaß im Wald !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (27. November 2012)

Ich bin auch da


----------



## LowRider4711 (27. November 2012)

ich schaffe es heute (höchst wahrscheinlich) auch pünktlich


----------



## hoedsch (28. November 2012)

Dampfende Leiber im Mondlicht war das Motto der gestrigen Tour. 
Der Boden war ganz passabel und so sind wieder 30 km bei 700 Hm zusammen gekommen.


----------



## peterbe (28. November 2012)

passabel ist bei dem Boden ein Euphemismus! Die 30 km waren am Hinterrad 35-40km; für die Ings unter uns: bitte den Schlupf ausrechen...
Aber ansonsten ne schöne Tour!


----------



## LowRider4711 (28. November 2012)

Welchen Schlupf? 26'er oder 29'er Laufrad? Das macht einen riesen Unterschied


----------



## skalis (28. November 2012)

Hi, hi, bei mir kann ich's ganz genau sagen für gestern : 100% 
Für alle anderen : Dem Inginör ist nichts zu schwör !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (2. Dezember 2012)

Hi wollt mal fragen ob jemand morgen unterwegs ist.Gruß.Arek.


----------



## peterbe (2. Dezember 2012)

Wir wollen gegen 14 Uhr eine Tour in die Dunkelheit machen.


----------



## peterbe (2. Dezember 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wir wollen gegen 14 Uhr eine Tour in die Dunkelheit machen.



 die ich nicht in den HBs fahre, sondern in den Elnhängen.


----------



## peterbe (4. Dezember 2012)

Heute wirds winterlich: 18.30 KH Nightride


----------



## skalis (4. Dezember 2012)

Na, ma kucken, wann der vorhergesagte "leichte Regen" wirklich
flockt  
Sauerei ist auf jeden Fall mal garantiert !


----------



## Gothic70 (4. Dezember 2012)

Fährt heute wirklich jemand? Es regnet und graupelt so vor sich hin!!


----------



## peterbe (4. Dezember 2012)

********, ich hätte auf Schnee gehofft. So hat das wenig Sinn. Da koch ich mir lieber Tee und esse Dominosteine.

Wie sieht es aus: machen wir nächsten Dienstag Grünkohlabend?


----------



## Gothic70 (4. Dezember 2012)

Erst Biken dann Grünkohl? Essen nächsten Dienstag klingt gut. Ich bleib auch Zuhause.


----------



## WhiteGiant (4. Dezember 2012)

es regnet wie nichts gutes ich bleibe zu hause
gruß
Arek


----------



## hoedsch (4. Dezember 2012)

Das ist doch schon quasi trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (4. Dezember 2012)

ich dreh mal schnell ne Kontrollrunde mit den Hunden. Wenn sich das so anfühlt wie es aussieht, setze ich heute auch aus


----------



## gnss (4. Dezember 2012)

Perfektes Wetter um online Fahrradteile zu kaufen.


----------



## hoedsch (4. Dezember 2012)

Keiner da.


----------



## WhiteGiant (4. Dezember 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Keiner da.


Sag bloß das du da warst.ich hatte schon genug von dem Wetter auf dem Rückweg von der Arbeit.Bin klitschnass geworden.


----------



## hoedsch (4. Dezember 2012)

Natürlich war ich los, der von anderen gewünschte Schnee war ja reichlich vorhanden, wenn auch nur ein bischen liegen geblieben ist. So habe ich eine sehr schöne winterliche Runde mit den üblichen 30km bei 650 Hm gedreht.


----------



## peterbe (5. Dezember 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Natürlich war ich los, der von anderen gewünschte Schnee war ja reichlich vorhanden, wenn auch nur ein bischen liegen geblieben ist. So habe ich eine sehr schöne winterliche Runde mit den üblichen 30km bei 650 Hm gedreht.



Respect!


----------



## WhiteGiant (5. Dezember 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Natürlich war ich los, der von anderen gewünschte Schnee war ja reichlich vorhanden, wenn auch nur ein bischen liegen geblieben ist. So habe ich eine sehr schöne winterliche Runde mit den üblichen 30km bei 650 Hm gedreht.


----------



## peterbe (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab den Nightride heut mal nachgeholt und konnte mich am Ende der Tour sogar noch aufwärmen (Glühwein gabs da auch...)


----------



## peterbe (8. Dezember 2012)

Wie sieht es denn jetzt aus mit Dienstag?

Wer hat Zeit und Lust auf Grünkohl? Danach haben wir nur noch einen Dienstag vor Weihnachten.

Heute hat die Zeit und die Kälte nur für eine Elbrunde gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (8. Dezember 2012)

Bin dabei


----------



## flansch09 (8. Dezember 2012)

Grünkohl am Dienstag klingt gut, bin dabei!


----------



## hoedsch (8. Dezember 2012)

Habe Bereitschaft, aber der Termin hat ja bisher auch immer geklappt.


----------



## WhiteGiant (8. Dezember 2012)

Grünkohl Essen klingt gut,bin dabei.
Denn bis Dienstag 18:30 an der:



Gruß
Arek


----------



## Kono (8. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Ihr mir versprecht gaaaaaanz gaaaaaanz langsam zu fahren, komme ich mit.
Hmmmm Grünkohl


----------



## peterbe (8. Dezember 2012)

Kono schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr mir versprecht gaaaaaanz gaaaaaanz langsam zu fahren, komme ich mit.
> Hmmmm Grünkohl



Da freu ich mich drauf, dich mal wieder zu sehen und eine Runde mit dir zu drehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (8. Dezember 2012)

Im übrigen habe ich heut Abend, weil ich in der nähe war, das Essen bei Stoof Mudder schon mal vorgekostet und einen Tisch für Dienstag abend vorbestellt.


----------



## gnss (8. Dezember 2012)

dabei beim futtern.


----------



## gnss (10. Dezember 2012)

Wann geht morgen futtern los?


----------



## peterbe (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke, wir werden um 18.30 einen schönen Snowride machen und schauen, was noch ohne Spikes geht (alles?), um dann gegen 20 Uhr bei Stoof Mutters Kroog zu landen. Oder?


----------



## Gothic70 (10. Dezember 2012)

Guter Plan


----------



## Kono (10. Dezember 2012)

Guter Plan.


----------



## hoedsch (11. Dezember 2012)

Das war eine tolle Runde durch den Schnee bei traumhaften Verhältnissen. Vielen Dank für die Organisation und an die zahlreichen Mitfahrer.


----------



## peterbe (11. Dezember 2012)

Hoffentlich bleibt es noch ein wenig Winter
















Grünkohleinkehr


----------



## LowRider4711 (12. Dezember 2012)

menno, pünktlich zum night ride Höhepunkt des Jahres bekomm ich ne Erkältung


----------



## Gothic70 (12. Dezember 2012)

War ein super Abend, keine Frage Danke an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (12. Dezember 2012)

Und weil es so super war, habe ich heute gleich den nächsten Schnee-Nightride nachgeschoben. Der war auch super.


----------



## peterbe (16. Dezember 2012)

Schnee ist nicht mehr und heut wurds auch nicht richtig hell und der Boden war auch nicht uneingeschränkt fahrbar...


----------



## hoedsch (16. Dezember 2012)

Trotz des bescheidenen Wetters war ich heute unterwegs. Der Wald ist im Augenblick aber eher ungeeignet, da an vielen Stellen noch Eis ist und an den anderen Stellen Schlamm abwechselnd mit viel Schlamm. Mal schauen, ob sich das bis Dienstag noch entscheidend bessert.
Ich bin dann jedenfalls auf die Wege außerhalb des Waldes ausgewichen, das ging.


----------



## gnss (16. Dezember 2012)

Mit Spikereifen ist es super.


----------



## hoedsch (18. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich kann man ja fast immer fahren aber heute???


----------



## skalis (18. Dezember 2012)

Wenn sich 2-3 Mutige finden, bin ich da


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ist doch trocken. Ich wollte fahren, falls es nicht anfängt zu regnen.


----------



## hoedsch (18. Dezember 2012)

Echt? Hier (Hamburg Nord) schifft das schon seit Stunden.


----------



## skalis (18. Dezember 2012)

Wetterradar zeigt, dass es aktuell nur im Norden/Osten von Hamburg regnet ..., was in ein paar Stunden ist, weiß allerdings keiner !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (18. Dezember 2012)

Pinneberg ist zur zeit trocken


----------



## de_reu (18. Dezember 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Mit Spikereifen ist es super.



1. Wie? man braucht z.Z. Spikes?

2. Bin heute raus; Rüsselseuche!

Cu De


----------



## flansch09 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich mach mich auf den Weg...


----------



## peterbe (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin heut raus, würde Donnerstag den Nightride nachholen Enweder in den HBs oder im Hamburger Esten. Euch viel Spaß im Schlamm.


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Dezember 2012)

Bin los


----------



## gnss (18. Dezember 2012)

de_reu schrieb:


> 1. Wie? man braucht z.Z. Spikes?



Am Sonntag waren sie auf den Hauptwegen sehr angenehm.

Mir ist das heute zu trocken, ich gehe ins Schwimmbad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flansch09 (18. Dezember 2012)

Wir sind heute zu viert in eine wunderschöne und fast trockene Runde gestartet. Auch die Trails waren erstaunlich griffig, da teils noch gefroren.


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das war heute ein echt cooler night ride, leicht neblig der Boden gespenstisch mein bike wollte immer wo anders hin als ich! Einfach gut. Ein frohes Fest an alle und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Matthias


----------



## WhiteGiant (19. Dezember 2012)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ja, das war heute ein echt cooler night ride, leicht neblig der Boden gespenstisch mein bike wollte immer wo anders hin als ich! Einfach gut. Ein frohes Fest an alle und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Matthias


Hi da ich Heute früher Feierabend hatte,habe ich den versäumten Dienstag nachgeholt.Der boden in der Heide war echt Super,so das ich noch im Hellen 3 Stunden Radeln konnteEin frohes Fest an alle und einen guten Rutsch 






Gruß
Arek


----------



## helgeb (25. Dezember 2012)

Einen frohen Baumtag euch allen!  Fährt heute jemand? - Ein bisschen nass ist es und vollgefressen bin ich ja schon.


----------



## hoedsch (25. Dezember 2012)

Also ich fahre nicht. War gerade heute nachmittag an den wenigen trockenen Augenblicken zu Fuss im Wald. Es ist schon reichlich viel Schlamm auf den Wegen. Mal schauen, wie morgen das Crossrennen wird.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Dezember 2012)

Bestimmt spannend. Ich war heute eine gaanz kurze Runde fahren und habe dabei eine gute Hautfarbenänderung mitgemacht


----------



## Catsoft (26. Dezember 2012)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wie morgen das Crossrennen wird.



Die Stecke war erstaunlich gut...


----------



## fire411g (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Trifft sich zufällig wer am 29. in den HaBes zum fahren?

Viele Grüße
Olli


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja, vermutlich die Endurofritzen. Weiß aber nicht, ob wir dir rauf schnell genug sind.


----------



## WhiteGiant (1. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute ,allen DoD fahrern wünsche ich ein:

SUPER SCHÖNES UND ERFOLGREICHES NEUES JAHR MIT VIEL GLÜCK UND GESUNDHEIT
MfG
Arek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (3. Januar 2013)

Yes, Yes


----------



## hoedsch (3. Januar 2013)

... und weniger Schlamm. Die letzten Wochen ist das ja echt trostlos.


----------



## peterbe (3. Januar 2013)

Und von mir auch alles beste für 2013 und viele sturzfreie Trails. Da das Wetter ja wirklich trostlos ist, eine kleine Aufhellung aus 2012.
Und: wer würde denn heute am späten nachmittag/frühen Abend eine Schlammrunde durch die HBs mitfahren?
Grüße, Peter


----------



## Kono (4. Januar 2013)

Euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr.


hoedsch schrieb:


> ... und weniger Schlamm. Die letzten Wochen ist das ja echt trostlos.


Wie wahr, wie wahr. Ich war gestern Abend noch mit meinen Kollegen unterwegs und so richtiger Spaß wollte auf dem aufgeweichten und glitschigen Boden nicht aufkommen. Aber positiv denken, es kann nur besser werden


----------



## hoedsch (4. Januar 2013)

Ich habe heute ein 40km Schlammrunde gedreht. Irgend so ein Blödmann hat das Brett über den Baum zwischen Kaiserstuhl und Hellkuhle so aufgelegt, dass es sich unter Belastung verschob und ich über den Baum kam, aber das Rad nicht mehr. Jetzt ist es wieder ok.
Ansonsten ist überall Schlamm, besonders dort, wo die dickbäuchigen Jägergesellen mit ihren Subarus durchpflügen oder die Pferdewürste in spe längs kommen.


----------



## peterbe (4. Januar 2013)

Hoffe, du hast dich nicht zu Dolle weh getan... 
Fährt morgen jemand in den HBs?


----------



## gnss (4. Januar 2013)

Ich würde gern in die Heide, da sollte es nicht so schlammig sein.


----------



## hoedsch (4. Januar 2013)

Ich bin am Sonntag wieder unterwegs.


----------



## peterbe (4. Januar 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich würde gern in die Heide, da sollte es nicht so schlammig sein.



Wann willst du denn los? Und wo starten? 11 Uhr oder 12 Uhr Bahnhof Sprötze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (4. Januar 2013)

11:30 in Sprötze? Um 10:00 nochmal die Wetteraussichten checken, bei Wasser von oben fahre ich nicht.


----------



## peterbe (4. Januar 2013)

Ok, hast du meine Mobilnummer?


----------



## gnss (5. Januar 2013)

Wetter ist gut genug.


----------



## peterbe (5. Januar 2013)

Wenn also jemand mit möchte: 11.30 Sprötze Bahnhof, Heiderunde!


----------



## peterbe (5. Januar 2013)

Heiderunde war super: 70km und 700hm dem Nieselregen getrotzt. Die Trails waren wahrscheinlich auch nicht besser als in den HBs, aber der Kaffee in Wilsede ist sehr gut.


----------



## gnss (5. Januar 2013)

Mir hat es ebenfalls sehr gut gefallen, tortz fast durchgehendem Nieselregen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (6. Januar 2013)

Da ich, wie an den letzten 1200 Sonntagen auch, schon wieder den Kirchengang verschlafen habe würde ich gern heute Abend um 22:30 am Waseberg in Form eines Nightrides ein wenig abbüßen.

Jemand dabei? 

Peter vielleicht? Passen noch ein paar KM trotz deiner Tour gestern?


----------



## Gothic70 (8. Januar 2013)

Nieselt es in Harburger auch so schön?


----------



## skalis (8. Januar 2013)

Selbst wenn es in Harburg halb so viel nieselt wie hier bin ich
heute nicht am Start. Habe genug materialtötende Touren über die Feiertage hinter mir. Warte mal auf trockenere Bedingungen und gehe
heute mit meiner Tochter zum Kickboxen (Auahhhh )


----------



## Gothic70 (8. Januar 2013)

Autsch


----------



## Gothic70 (8. Januar 2013)

Da sich keiner meldet gehe ich davon aus das heute keiner fährt?


----------



## peterbe (8. Januar 2013)

Wäre denn heute überhaupt wer da? Oder sind Wetter und Boden nicht zum Freizeitsport geeignet?


----------



## hoedsch (8. Januar 2013)

Der Schlamm steht nur kniehoch also ideale Bedingungen.


----------



## Gothic70 (8. Januar 2013)

Also ich müsste es bis 17:00 wissen ob jemand fährt, sonst schaffe ich es zeitlich nicht. Schlamm ist reichlich denke ich


----------



## de_reu (8. Januar 2013)

o.k., wenn keiner kommt, komme ich auch nicht..


----------



## gnss (8. Januar 2013)

Ich bleibe schön auf dem Radweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (8. Januar 2013)

Kommt noch wer? Der Parkplatz ist voll, aber die saufen alle Bier in der Hütte.


----------



## peterbe (8. Januar 2013)

hättse dich eher gemeldet, hättest mich motiviert! Jetzt koch ich Thai.


----------



## Gothic70 (8. Januar 2013)

Fährt jemand Donnerstag? Irgendwo?


----------



## hoedsch (9. Januar 2013)

Es gibt derzeit keinen aber auch wirklich überhaupt keinen Grund den Wald mit den Fahrrad zu betreten, außer es ist Dienstag und man muss da hin.

Die Trails sind alle nicht befahrbar da komplett aufgeweicht und auch die Waldwege sind grauenvoll. Einzig die wenigen neu planierten Waldwege sind in einem passablen Zustand. Highlight ist die Panzerringstrecke, denn die ist betoniert! 
Ansonsten gab es Regen von oben, von der Seite, von links und von rechts und von unten. Zu sehen war nichts, da es im Wald auch noch neblig war und außer einem weißen Lichtkegel nichts zu erkennen war. So habe ich mich tatsächlich einmal verfahren und bin nach 38 km wieder an der Hütte gewesen.


----------



## hoedsch (9. Januar 2013)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand Donnerstag? Irgendwo?



Geh lieber schwimmen oder Halma spielen.


----------



## Gothic70 (9. Januar 2013)

Oha...... Dann bis nächsten Dienstag


----------



## Kono (9. Januar 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Es gibt derzeit keinen aber auch wirklich überhaupt keinen Grund den Wald mit den Fahrrad zu betreten, außer es ist Dienstag und man muss da hin.


Dem ist quasi nichts hinzuzufügen. Bin gestern von der Arbeit (Buxtehude) über den Jungefrauenweg/Tempelberg nach Hause gefahren und mit meinem Trekkingrad dabei auch ein Stück durch den Wald, AUF DEN NEU BEFESTIGTEN WEGEN (Fischbeker Heideweg) gefahren... Selbst die waren z.T. so aufgeweicht, dass ich mit den schmalen Reifen eine tiefe Spur gezogen haben .


----------



## hoedsch (9. Januar 2013)

Heute konnte ich auch endlich mal das Rätsel lösen warum die Karre ab Fischbeker Heide gestern so unrund lief. Gestern war vor Schlamm und Dunkelheit nichts mehr zu erkennen.
Der Schlauch hatte an drei seitlichen Rissen den guten Albert Sport Jahrgang 2007 verlassen und bildete ein paar Beulen. Da war der Geradeauslauf natürlich für'n Teufel.
Ich habe jetzt hinten ein wiedergefundenes 2009er Modell drauf, das müsste ja noch 2 Jahre halten.


----------



## Kono (10. Januar 2013)

ROFL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (10. Januar 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt hinten ein wiedergefundenes 2009er Modell drauf, das müsste ja noch 2 Jahre halten.



Ich hätte noch einen Satz Fat Albert von ca. 2005, da sind die Flanken
noch nicht ganz durch ... Also, falls Bedarf ist, meldest Du Dich einfach,
sonst gehen die demnächst auf den Sperrmüll


----------



## Hanswurschtl (10. Januar 2013)

Clemens fährt demnächst eh den Smart Sam:
http://kleinanzeigen.meinestadt.de/hamburg/kleinanzeige/53269773

oder, Clemens?!

( Kleiner Thread-Überkreuz-Talk )


----------



## WhiteGiant (10. Januar 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Clemens fährt demnächst eh den Smart Sam:
> http://kleinanzeigen.meinestadt.de/hamburg/kleinanzeige/53269773
> 
> oder, Clemens?!
> ...




Die Anzeige ist Coool Ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## Hanswurschtl (10. Januar 2013)

Hat gerade einer im guten alten Harburger-Thread gepostet. Deshalb Überkreuz-Talk...


----------



## hoedsch (10. Januar 2013)

Bevor hier Gerüchte aufkommen:
Ich habe noch einen Smart Sam von 2007, der für den ersten Alpencross angeschafft wurde. Bitte keine weiteren Kaufangebote.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (10. Januar 2013)

Je beschissener das Wetter desto besuchter die Threads, oder? Zumindest geht's mir so.

Erinnert mich an eine wirklich gute Signatur eines alten Trainingskollegen:

"Fährst du noch oder schreibst du schon?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (11. Januar 2013)

Ich poste mal in beide Threads:
Peter, Delf, Clemens:
Seid Ihr in ca. 12 Stunden für die seit langer Zeit mal wieder angedachte _naturnahe Alternativrunde_ zu haben?
Also 11 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte?


----------



## Hanswurschtl (11. Januar 2013)

Felix, für dich wär das auch was hab nur anscheinend deine Mailadresse seit einer Umstellung bei Hotmail nicht mehr.


----------



## Gothic70 (15. Januar 2013)

Traum Wetter heute, wer fährt denn heute


----------



## LowRider4711 (15. Januar 2013)

Ich werde es heute abend leider nicht schaffen


----------



## hoedsch (15. Januar 2013)

Vorbehaltlich irgendwelcher Rufbereitschaftseinsätze bin ich, wie immer, am Start.


----------



## peterbe (15. Januar 2013)

Heizsohlen sind vorbereitet!


----------



## skalis (15. Januar 2013)

Werde auch da sein, die üblichen Ausreden funktionieren heute nicht so richtig


----------



## Pueppchen (15. Januar 2013)

Werd auch erst in 2 Wochen dazustossen können. Urlaub kann einem echt den Freizeitspass verderben


----------



## peterbe (15. Januar 2013)

Schöner Frost-Nightride heute, haben mal den Karlstein getestet, dank der Kälte sind die knietiefen Spurrillen hartgefroren und super fahrbar. War ne schöne Tour, nach fast drei Stunden reichte es dann bei der Kälte.


----------



## mtberHH (17. Januar 2013)

Hat heute noch jemand Lust und Zeit auf eine kleine 2 Stunden Tour?

Ich könnte um 17.45 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (18. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand Lust, morgen (Sa) eine späte Nachmittagsrunde zu fahren? vielleicht auch in die Dunkelheit?


----------



## hoedsch (18. Januar 2013)

Ja klappt. 15 Uhr?


----------



## Hanswurschtl (19. Januar 2013)

Hey Ihr Zwei!
Wie sieht's morgen, also Sonntag, mit einer kleinen CTF (Motto: auf den Pfaden der Pilzsammler) aus?

Mein Bruder und Markus wären wahrscheinlich mit dabei.

Gruß

Sven

PS: Das Foto sieht gut aus. Gute Beleuchtung dank Rissener Lichtsmog?


----------



## peterbe (19. Januar 2013)

Hab Sonntag leider keine Zeit und: ja Rissener Kiesgrube.


----------



## de_reu (20. Januar 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hab Sonntag leider keine Zeit und: ja Rissener Kiesgrube.



Ich hätte heute Zeit?  15:00 oder so?

Cu De


----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. Januar 2013)

Moin Delf!
Wir sind schon kurz vor 11 an der Kärntner Hütte los.
Aber gut dass es mit der "CTF" nicht geklappt hat, die Pfade waren dann teilweise doch zu rutschig .

Gruß

Sven


----------



## mtberHH (22. Januar 2013)

Wie sieht´s denn heute Abend aus? Jemand um 18.30Uhr am Start?


----------



## hoedsch (22. Januar 2013)

Klar, ist doch Dienstag.


----------



## Gothic70 (22. Januar 2013)

Ich auch, wenn ich nicht arbeiten muß, entscheidet sich kurzfristig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (22. Januar 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Klar, ist doch Dienstag.



Was, sonst keiner?


----------



## skalis (22. Januar 2013)

Bei mir entscheidet sich das heute leider kurzfristig, da meine Frau mit dem Auto weg is. Bin also drauf angewiesen, dass sie rechtzeitig nach Hause kommt 
Herrliche Bedingungen heute ...


----------



## peterbe (22. Januar 2013)

ich bin natürlich auch da!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. Januar 2013)

Ich will morgen in Rissen Wittenbergen etc.. fahren.

Jemand dabei? 

Treffpunkt z.B. am Fuße des Wasebergs (also im Knick am Ende des steilen Teils) zwischen 10:30 und 11:30 ??


----------



## hoedsch (29. Januar 2013)

Die Tour heute kann man ohne schlechtes Gewissen absagen.


----------



## peterbe (29. Januar 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Die Tour heute kann man ohne schlechtes Gewissen absagen.



Das freut mich, ich hatte schon ein schlechtes Gewissen... da ich heute nicht kann.

Aber, falls es das Wetter will, würde ich gerne am Donnerstag im Hamburger Westen fahren, 19 Uhr Schweinske Bahrenfeld zum Beispiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (5. Februar 2013)

Total tolles Wetter für die Couch


----------



## hoedsch (5. Februar 2013)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Total tolles Wetter für die Couch


Prinzipiell hast Du recht. Ich hoffe noch, dass es besser wird und werde gegen 18 Uhr dies mal wohlwollend prüfen.


----------



## peterbe (5. Februar 2013)

Schön wäre, wenn wir um 17.30 entscheiden, ob das Wetter es gut mit uns meint, dann schaff ich es noch in den Wald.


----------



## Gothic70 (5. Februar 2013)

Ja, 17:30 müsste ich auch losfahren, wenn? Also 17:15 packen


----------



## peterbe (5. Februar 2013)

Ich werde für eine kurze Runde Dasein


----------



## Gothic70 (5. Februar 2013)

Ich Bleib zu Haus ekliges Wetter


----------



## hoedsch (6. Februar 2013)

Das Wetter war dann doch besser als erwartet und so haben wir zu zweit eine Runde bei reichlich Schneefall gedreht. Aufgrund der massenhaften Flocken musste ab und zu ein Brillenputzstopp eingelegt werden, aber sonst lief es gut und der Boden war aufgrund der Schneedecke gut zu befahren.
Von weiteren Trails in der Neugrabener Heide werden wir uns demnächst verabschieden müssen, denn die sind schon komplett von oben bis unten markiert als Rückeschneise.


----------



## de_reu (8. Februar 2013)

Morgen (Samstag) jemand mit dabei?


----------



## Hanswurschtl (9. Februar 2013)

Moin Delf!
10:30 unten am Ende der Straße Mühlenberg am Elbufer. 
Sind bis jetzt zu dritt.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (9. Februar 2013)

Fahr jetzt los.
Wenn du noch willst 10:30 am Mühlenberg und dann nochmal um ca. 10:45 / 10:50 unten Waseberg(Kurve)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (9. Februar 2013)

Moin Sven,
ich dachte eher so gegen eins; bin ja nicht so der Frühaufsteher...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (9. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich bis 11-12 nicht auf'm Rad sitze bin ich schon wieder am einpennen...
Morgen geht's evtl. nochmal an die KH, allerdings auch wieder um 10:30 / 11 Uhr.
Kann auch sein, dass ich Montag fahre und morgen pausiere.

Du fährst doch Donnerstag Abend immer mit Peter, richtig?

Vielleicht versuchen wir das mal. Mein Lampe liegt ja schon seit zwei Jahren unbenutzt rum.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Gothic70 (12. Februar 2013)

Heute 18:30?


----------



## hoedsch (12. Februar 2013)

sollte klappen


----------



## Gothic70 (12. Februar 2013)

Bin da


----------



## hoedsch (12. Februar 2013)

Eine super Runde mit idealen Bodenverhältnissen war das heute, die wir zu viert durch die Heide gedreht haben. Letztlich sind wir am Ende wieder bei den Standardwerten gelandet obwohl die Runde eigentlich "kürzer" war.


----------



## Gothic70 (14. Februar 2013)

Fährt heute jemand 19:00 Schweinske Bahrenfeld?


----------



## tequesta (14. Februar 2013)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand 19:00 Schweinske Bahrenfeld?



Moin! Was darf ich mir unter einer Runde mit dem Start vorstellen? Volkspark, Elbe? Vielleicht ist das eine Alternative zu den Harburger Bergen.


----------



## de_reu (16. Februar 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> ...
> Du fährst doch Donnerstag Abend immer mit Peter, richtig?
> 
> Vielleicht versuchen wir das mal. Mein Lampe liegt ja schon seit zwei Jahren unbenutzt rum.
> ...



Die Runde ist gerade nen bischen Eingeschlafen; aber wenn wir sie, hoffentlich bald wieder aufnehmen, sagen wir hier mal bescheid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (17. Februar 2013)

Moin Peter,
und ich wollen morgen um 13:00 los...

CU de


----------



## Hanswurschtl (17. Februar 2013)

Hi!

13 Uhr wäre mir aufgrund des gestrigen Alkoholkonsums auch lieber, aber ich bin schon um 10:30 unten beim Mühlenberg verabredet weil wir ab 14 Uhr Besuch kriegen.

Vielleicht haut es ja kommenden Donnerstag mit Lampen hin. 

Viel Spaß heute!

Sven


----------



## gnss (17. Februar 2013)

Wie lange wollt ihr denn fahren?


----------



## de_reu (17. Februar 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Wie lange wollt ihr denn fahren?



geht so, mal seh'n, je nach Tempo, und Boden, war länger nicht los...


----------



## gnss (17. Februar 2013)

Dann werfe ich mal das Rad ist Auto. Bis gleich.


----------



## peterbe (17. Februar 2013)

Heute sind wir zu dritt eine schöne matschige Sonntags-Runde gefahren. Wenn es nicht wieder friert, wird der Boden nicht besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (17. Februar 2013)

War super. Welches Video war das nochmal? Und wie kommt man mit dem Auto auf den Hasselbrack?


----------



## de_reu (17. Februar 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> War super. Welches Video war das nochmal? Und wie kommt man mit dem Auto auf den Hasselbrack?



[ame="http://vimeo.com/57828299"]RAT ATTACK!  Introducing the New Santa Cruz Blur TR on Vimeo[/ame]

125 mm reichen; ... und das Treten nicht vergessen...


----------



## hoedsch (18. Februar 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heute sind wir zu dritt eine schöne matschige Sonntags-Runde gefahren. Wenn es nicht wieder friert, wird der Boden nicht besser...


Wo seid ihr denn wieder gefahren? Karlstein Dreckpampe? Ich war Samstag und Sonntag in Wald und Heide unterwegs, da war alles gut.


----------



## peterbe (18. Februar 2013)

Na klar waren wir am Karlstein, Zeckentrail, Trailzickzack, und natürlich auch im Rosengarten, Eißendorfer Forst: wenn schon, denn schon. In der Heide ist es immer gut zu fahren...


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Februar 2013)

Ich habe heute Eltern abend. Juhu. Fahrt jemand Donnerstag?


----------



## skalis (19. Februar 2013)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Eltern abend. Juhu.



Hmm, wenn ich zum Elternabend muss, hab ich immer Bammel 
Muss wohl doch an der Erziehung liegen, sagen die Lehrer auch immer wieder ...


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Februar 2013)

Ja, die lieben Kleinen!!


----------



## skalis (19. Februar 2013)

Fährt heute jemand ? Bin zwar immer noch angeschlagen von meiner wochenlangen Erkältung, würde es heute aber mal wieder versuchen,
falls ich nicht allein durch die Wildnis "paddeln" muss.
Zur Not muss mich halt ausklinken, wenn mich die Kräfte verlassen


----------



## flansch09 (19. Februar 2013)

Ich bin bei einer gemütlichen Runde dabei. Bis gleich.


----------



## peterbe (19. Februar 2013)

Trotz blauen Himmels über Altona hält mich mein Büro fest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (19. Februar 2013)

Bei mir ist auch Elternabend - natürlich Dienstags.


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Februar 2013)

Natürlich


----------



## flansch09 (19. Februar 2013)

Zwei kinderlose und einer, der sich irgendwie vor dem Elternabend drücken konnte, haben heute eine schöne Runde über teils verschneite und sehr zähe Böden gedreht. Daten as usual.


----------



## de_reu (24. Februar 2013)

will heute noch jemand ab Mittag los?


----------



## de_reu (26. Februar 2013)

Wie sieht's denn aus? macht das Fahren Sinn?


----------



## flansch09 (26. Februar 2013)

Fährt gleich jemand? Ich würde mich dann auch auf den Weg machen.


----------



## flansch09 (26. Februar 2013)

Bin gleich da.


----------



## hoedsch (26. Februar 2013)

Heute eine schöne Runde mit Felix gedreht mit den üblichen Parametern. Der Boden ist noch in gutem Zustand, so dass wir Schlamm nur an wenigen Stellen hatten.
Nächste Woche bin ich im Urlaub.


----------



## mtberHH (27. Februar 2013)

Falls jemand heute Vormittag noch spontan Zeit für eine kleine Tour (ca. 2 Stunden) hat, ich starte um 11.00Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte. 

Tempo eher ruhig, habe noch mit den Nachwirkungen einer Bronchitis zu kämpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (27. Februar 2013)

Hat von den Mitfahrern noch zufällig jemand einen Karton für einen Rahmen ungenutzt rumliegen, den er loswerden möchte?


----------



## peterbe (27. Februar 2013)

Ich habe noch eine Papp-Kiste im Keller stehen.


----------



## WhiteGiant (28. Februar 2013)

Hi Jungs jetzt ist es offiziell ich kann das Radfahren für längere Zeit an den Nagel hängen.Bandscheiben vorfall  an 4 und 5 Wirbel .Die versuchen jetzt mit PRT spritzen das zu richten mall abwarten.Euch weiter viell spass Gruß Arek


----------



## Gothic70 (28. Februar 2013)

Das ist übel Arek,ich wünsche dir gute Besserung.
Matthias


----------



## peterbe (28. Februar 2013)

Man Arek, das hört sich nicht gut an. Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung und hoffe, dass sich das ganze ohne OP wieder zurechtbiegt.

Liebe Grüße, Peter


----------



## Kono (28. Februar 2013)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Bandscheiben vorfall  an 4 und 5 Wirbel.


 Autsch . Aber Kopf hoch, das wird wieder! Ich war zweimal unterm Messer deswegen und ich lebe auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (28. Februar 2013)

Hey Arek,

auch von mir alles Gute!
Ich drück die Daumen, dass du das ohne OP wieder in den Griff bekommst.

VG
Sven


----------



## de_reu (1. März 2013)

Das klingt nicht gut. Gute Besserung, Arek!


----------



## de_reu (1. März 2013)

Moin, ich würden morgen so gegen Mittag noch ne kurze Runde drehen wollen; jemand mit dabei?


----------



## skalis (1. März 2013)

Mensch, Arek, das ist nicht wirklich lustig !
Jetzt wünsch ich Dir viel Kraft und dass alles wieder
recht schnell gut wird ...


----------



## LowRider4711 (1. März 2013)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Hi Jungs jetzt ist es offiziell ich kann das Radfahren für längere Zeit an den Nagel hängen.Bandscheiben vorfall  an 4 und 5 Wirbel .Die versuchen jetzt mit PRT spritzen das zu richten mall abwarten.Euch weiter viell spass Gruß Arek



Hey Arek, ich hatte gehofft, dass du deinen Rücken wieder im Griff hast . Wünsche dir gute und vor allem schnelle Genesung.


----------



## WhiteGiant (1. März 2013)

Vielen dank Jungs ich hoffe auch das ich das schnellst moglich in den griff bekomme.
Aber momentan ist an das radfahren nicht mall zu denken.Aber Euch viel Spass im Wald.MfG Arek


----------



## Trekki (3. März 2013)

Ich habe gelesen, dass Ihr immer Dienstags fahrt. Von wo und wann genau, wie lange und - das wichtigste - kann ich mich anschliessen?

Sonst fahre ich in KBU (Köln, Bonn und Umgebung), würde mich auf meiner Dienstreise in der kommbenden Woche aber gerne mal austoben.

-trekki


----------



## peterbe (4. März 2013)

Hallo Trekki, jetzt antworte ich dir hier: wir treffen uns immer um 18.30 am Parkplatz der Kärntner Hütte:

Cuxhavener Straße 55, 21149 Hamburg

fahren dann ca. 2,5h, 30-35km, 700-800hm in genüsslichem flotten Tempo. Du kannst dich natürlich anschließen, du weißt ja wie es ist: Nur mit Helm und alles reine Freizeitverabredung.

Da in hamburg grade Ferienzeit ist, müsstest du morgen im laufe des nachmittags hier schauen, wer sich alles verabredet. (Ich weiß nämlich noch nicht,ob ich es schaffe)

Grüße, Peter


----------



## Gothic70 (4. März 2013)

Also bei dem Traum Wetter bin ich da. Matthias


----------



## mtberHH (5. März 2013)

Falls jemand das schöne Wetter heute Nachmittag für eine Tour (2-2 1/2h) nutzen möchte, ich werde um 16.00Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte starten. 

Der blaue Himmel und die angenehmen Temperaturen sprechen für einen frühen Start.

Wünsche Euch aber heute Abend trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (5. März 2013)

Ist denn jemand heute 18:30 da? Oder sind alle in den Ferien


----------



## skalis (5. März 2013)

Ich würde gerne fahren ! Bin aber recht angeschlagen, zum einen
schleppe ich immer noch die Überreste einer Dauer-Erkältung mit mir rum und auf der anderen Seite ist unsere Tochter schwer krank,
morgen grosser Termin im Kinderkrankenhaus Altona. Ggf. steht eine
risikoreiche OP an ..., Psychostress pur 
Muss aber auch mal von zuhause raus und frische Luft schnappen ...


----------



## Gothic70 (5. März 2013)

Oha, das klingt echt übel! Kranke Kinder sind immer Stress pur, ich hoffe es geht gut für euch aus. Der Wald ruft, also raff dich auf.


----------



## tequesta (5. März 2013)

Ich gesell mich heute abend auch mal dazu. Meine niteride Dauerverabredung ist heute nachmittag schon in der Sonne gefahren.


----------



## Gothic70 (5. März 2013)

Also ich bin unterwegs


----------



## Trekki (6. März 2013)

Vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen - war eine nette Runde heute Abend - jetzt schon gestern 

-trekki


----------



## LowRider4711 (10. März 2013)

So schön das weiße Zeug auch anzuschauen ist, unter den Stollen nervt es


----------



## Hanswurschtl (11. März 2013)

Moin!
Lohnt es sich mit dem MTB rüberzukommen oder geht jetzt nichts mehr?
Bin vor ein paar Jahren mal keinen Meter von der Kärntner Hütte weggekommen weil hier ca. 15 und in Harburg 30 cm lagen.
Deshalb die ernstgemeinte Frage.

Würde es dann vielleicht in der Heide mit dem Snowboard probieren.


----------



## LowRider4711 (11. März 2013)

30cm sind es noch nicht. würde sagen höchstens 15.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (11. März 2013)

wir sind gestern gefahren; der Schnee ist griffig, aber die Touren fallen kürzer aus... 
BTW: hätte diese Woche auch tagsüber Zeit...


----------



## skalis (11. März 2013)

Bin dann mal für die nächste Zeit raus :






Wer findet den Fehler ?
Dachte immer, das Lapierre kriege ich nicht kaputt, hmm 
Übe jetzt grad mal französisch für die Kontaktaufnahem mit dem 
Hersteller, gab wohl schon einige Brüche an dieser Stelle ...
Weiß jemand einen GUTEN Alu-Schweisser in und um Hamburg ?
So'n Mist aber auch !
Stefan


----------



## Gothic70 (11. März 2013)

Du hast aber auch ein Pech momentan!!! Wie geht es deiner Tochter? Ich hoffe alles kommt zum guten.


----------



## Pueppchen (11. März 2013)

skalis schrieb:


> Bin dann mal für die nächste Zeit raus :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was eine Sch.... - hoffentlich kommen sie dann nicht mit "eigenverschuldet" weil Drehmoment nicht eingehalten oder son Käse.
Ich bin kein Experte, aber ich denk, mit Schweißen wirst du an der Stelle nix werden. Zu wenig Fleisch als dass es halten würde.
Jürgen Steiner hat mir mal ne Votec-Schwinge geschweißt - allerdings auch nicht nur den Riss übergeschweißt, sondern mit neuem Material verbunden. Ausserdem hat er mir mal mit nem abgerissenen Schaltauge bei nem Cervelo geholfen (warum die nicht schraubbar sind, ist mir ne Rätsel). Macht die Sache  ziemlich gut, scheint auch zu wissen, was er tut und kost' dich nicht gleich ne Arm und ne Bein. Schreib den doch mal an und schick ihm das Bild.


----------



## skalis (11. März 2013)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch ein Pech momentan!!! Wie geht es deiner Tochter? Ich hoffe alles kommt zum guten.



Hallo, Matthias,
gerade ist meine Frau mit Johanna im UKE (Uniklinik Eppendorf).
Dort ist noch mal OP-Vorbesprechung ...
Vermutlich muss sie noch diese Woche in die Klinik zur OP !
Alles nich so schön ...


----------



## skalis (11. März 2013)

Pueppchen schrieb:


> Was eine Sch.... - hoffentlich kommen sie dann nicht mit "eigenverschuldet" weil Drehmoment nicht eingehalten oder son Käse.
> Jürgen Steiner ...Schreib den doch mal an und schick ihm das Bild.


Danke für den Tip, ich werd mich mal dort melden !
Hab an der Klemmung nie geschraubt, da die Lager bis heute
spielfrei und leichtgängig liefen, also Original-Drehmoment des
Herstellers ... War auch kein Unfall, ist mir einfach zufällig 
auf einer ganz leichten Tour aufgefallen ...
Sehe die Stelle auch recht kritisch, Lapierre hat später die
Klemmungen so nicht mehr gebaut, hab im Internet diverse
Bruchfotos gesehen, alle recht ähnlich zu meinem Bruch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pueppchen (11. März 2013)

skalis schrieb:


> ... hab im Internet diverse
> Bruchfotos gesehen, alle recht ähnlich zu meinem Bruch ...



Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen, dass Lapierre einen guten Service macht und ggf. die Schwinge austauscht.
Und, auch wenn ich ich sie nicht kenne, alles Gute deiner Tochter.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (11. März 2013)

de_reu schrieb:


> wir sind gestern gefahren; der Schnee ist griffig, aber die Touren fallen kürzer aus...
> BTW: hätte diese Woche auch tagsüber Zeit...



Moin Delf!

Ich war heute Vormittag mit dem Snowboard unterwegs. 
Erst war's fast zuwenig Schnee, witzigerweise weniger als hier in der Rissener Kieskuhle, aber es ging irgendwie. 
Hatte zuerst sogar das Bike vermisst.
Es kam allerdings später noch viel runter, so dass ich mich frage wie's nun an einigen Stellen im Wald aussieht.

Ich könnte evtl. spontan die Woche noch'ne Runde drehen.
Am ehesten Mittwoch oder Donnerstag.

Ich kann dir oder du mir eine Pn schicken wenn du/ich näheres wiest.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## tequesta (11. März 2013)

Gestern war es traumhaft.


----------



## peterbe (11. März 2013)

skalis schrieb:


> Bin dann mal für die nächste Zeit raus :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

Philipp, ein Radfreund von mir ist bis vor wenigen Jahren mit demselben Lapierre in den HBs rumgefahren, das Rad hatte einen Unfall, das gehört hier nicht hin, aber ich frage ihn mal, ob er noch Teile des Rahmens im Keller hat.


----------



## mtberHH (12. März 2013)

Fährt (Rodelt) heute Abend jemand?


----------



## hoedsch (12. März 2013)

Ich werde versuchen den Start zu Erreichen, habe aber keine Ahnung ob das Fahren wirklich geht.


----------



## de_reu (12. März 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich werde versuchen den Start zu Erreichen, habe aber keine Ahnung ob das Fahren wirklich geht.



Bin heute Mittag ne Runde mit Svenni gefahren; ging ganz gut.
AUf festgetretem raufkurbeln, und dann die Trails runtersurfen,
Die Bremswirkung ist recht eingeschränkt...


----------



## hoedsch (13. März 2013)

Wir sind gestern zu dritt eine wunderschöne Runde auf meist festgetretenen Wegen gefahren. Die Trails einigermaßen befahrbar, sofern man nicht links oder rechts im tiefen Schnee versinkt.
Es war mit -7°C recht kalt bei sternenklarem Himmel, so dass wir nach 31km ausreichend abgekühlt waren.


----------



## de_reu (13. März 2013)

Moin,

ich würde heute gerne ne Runde im Hellen drehen, so ab 16:00? ; wenn jemand Lust hat?


----------



## de_reu (13. März 2013)

de_reu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würde heute gerne ne Runde im Hellen drehen, so ab 16:00? ; wenn jemand Lust hat?



Starten heute 17:00 zu ner kurzen Runde im Hellen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (19. März 2013)

Wie sieht das Wetter südlich der Elbe aus? heute jemand am Start?


----------



## Gothic70 (19. März 2013)

Also wenn es sich fahren läßt wäre ich auch da.


----------



## skalis (19. März 2013)

Schön, so ohne Bike. Na dann laufe ich halt neben Euch her.
Bin wahrscheinlich mindestens genauso schnell wie Ihr ...

Yesssss !!! Grad hat sich Lapierre direkt bei mir gemeldet.
Sie wollen ungeachtet der Garantiebedingungen auf Kulanzbasis für Ersatz sorgen !
So muss das sein


----------



## Gothic70 (19. März 2013)

Na, das ist doch eine gute Nachricht


----------



## Tracer (19. März 2013)

Alles fahrbar, besonders in Rosengarten.


----------



## de_reu (19. März 2013)

Gleich 2 Gute Nachrichten.... bis gleich!


----------



## Gothic70 (19. März 2013)

Bin auch los


----------



## hoedsch (19. März 2013)

skalis schrieb:


> Sie wollen ungeachtet der Garantiebedingungen auf Kulanzbasis für Ersatz sorgen !
> So muss das sein



Wer solche Sollbruchstellen (siehe Dein Bild) konstruiert, soll das anschließend auch ausbaden. Recht so!


----------



## hoedsch (20. März 2013)

Gestern war der Schnee noch tiefer, aber trotzdem ging es los in den Wald. Zeitweise konnte man den Spuren der Försterliesel folgen, was das Fahren dann zwar nicht so mühsam machte, aber trotzdem war hohe Konzentration erforderlich, da man diese enge Spur nicht verlassen sollte.
So haben wir uns bis zum Karlstein durchgeschlagen und sind dann wieder wohlbehalten an der KH angekommen. Die Höhenmeter fielen mit 400 etwas geringer aus, da wir bergauf an Stellen schieben mussten, die man sonst rückwärts hinauf fährt.
Schön war's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (20. März 2013)

Der Wald so ganz in weiß mit dem Scheinwerfer Licht war schon schön anzusehen, aber jetzt kann er weg! Die Tour war total cool und mal etwas anders als sonst aber immerhin noch 27km lang.


----------



## de_reu (22. März 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Gestern war der Schnee noch tiefer, aber trotzdem ging es los in den Wald. ... Die Höhenmeter fielen mit 400 etwas geringer aus, da wir bergauf an Stellen schieben mussten, die man sonst rückwärts hinauf fährt.
> Schön war's.



Moin Zusammen,
Nachdem mein Schneethermometer noch O.K., zeigt möchte ich heute noch mal fahren, so gegen 15:00 ?!

CU


----------



## hoedsch (23. März 2013)

Wie sieht das denn morgen um 11 Uhr mit einer Schneerunde aus? Weg und Dauer wird den klimatischen Verhältnissen angepasst.


----------



## peterbe (23. März 2013)

Ich bin heut mal auf Langlaufski umgestiegen: beste Bedingungen, ich werde morgen in Lohbergen schauen, ob die Trails auch mit Kufen funktionieren.


----------



## hoedsch (24. März 2013)

Wir haben heute eine schöne Runde zu dritt durch die beiden Heiden gedreht. Die Sonne lachte und die Trails waren auch noch in gutem Zustand.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (24. März 2013)

... und die Leute waren freundlich und gut drauf.

Das war genau das Richtige heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (25. März 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> ... und die Leute waren freundlich und gut drauf.
> 
> Das war genau das Richtige heute!



Kann man heute gleich noch mal machen: so gegen 14:00?


----------



## peterbe (26. März 2013)

Wer ist denn gleich auch dabei? Sonnen-Eis-Schnee-Kälte_DOD 18.30 KH


----------



## helgeb (26. März 2013)

dabei


----------



## Gothic70 (26. März 2013)

Ich bin raus heute


----------



## mtberHH (26. März 2013)

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß, bin heute Vormittag schon mit Sven gefahren. Trails waren zuerst noch o.k., dann aber zunehmend matschig und extrem rutschig! 

Hier ein paar bewegte Bilder von der Tour: http://youtu.be/fqW3Jat9zQM


----------



## flansch09 (26. März 2013)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## hoedsch (26. März 2013)

Ja


----------



## hoedsch (27. März 2013)

Mal wieder eine schöne Runde, die sogar noch ein Tick umfangreicher war als sonst und so waren wir erst um 21:30 Uhr wieder an der KH zurück.
Die steileren Schneehänge sind nicht so gut zu befahren und so musste ich teilweise auch bergauf und bergab ein Stück schieben. Glatt war es nicht, aber die Schneequalität der letzten Wochen ist leider auch nicht mehr gegeben.


----------



## de_reu (29. März 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine schöne Runde, die sogar noch ein Tick umfangreicher war als sonst und so waren wir erst um 21:30 Uhr wieder an der KH zurück.
> Die steileren Schneehänge sind nicht so gut zu befahren und so musste ich teilweise auch bergauf und bergab ein Stück schieben. Glatt war es nicht, aber die Schneequalität der letzten Wochen ist leider auch nicht mehr gegeben.



Wie Sind denn z.Z. die Bedingungen? hat das so getaut, das man nach dem frieren jetzt nur noch mit Spikes fahren kann? 

Fährt heute jemand?

Cu De


----------



## hoedsch (29. März 2013)

Also es taut und es ist leichter Schneefall. Bei Hegi im Brook ging es gestern abend schon nahtlos von Schnee in Schlamm über.
Ich plane für heute nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (29. März 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Also es taut und es ist leichter Schneefall. Bei Hegi im Brook ging es gestern abend schon nahtlos von Schnee in Schlamm über.
> Ich plane für heute nichts.



Klingt nach einer durchaus weisen Entscheidung. 8(


----------



## Tracer (29. März 2013)

Bin gerade von eine Tour durch Rosengarten/HaBes gekommen. Alles noch sehr gut fahrbar.


----------



## LowRider4711 (29. März 2013)

kann ich bestätigen! 36 km lange Spur in den harschen Schnee gedrückt. ging erstaunlich gut.


----------



## peterbe (31. März 2013)

Also, ich bin gestern eine Tour von Altona quer durch die HBs und den Stufenwald bis in die Nordheide gefahren, war grenzwertig durch den aufweichenden Schnee. Heute im Westen wars nicht besser, wo der Schnee schon weg ist, ist Schlamm, wo noch Schnee ist, ist es aufgeweicht und glatt. Einzig oben am Falkensteiner Elbweg waren die Bedingungen ok. Na ja, hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, die Sonne wärmt schon, euch schöne Ostern.


----------



## de_reu (31. März 2013)

wer ist ab Morgen Mittag am Start?


----------



## Hanswurschtl (31. März 2013)

Markus will mich gerade zu'ner RR Runde überreden, ich hab aber vor um 8:30 an der KH zu starten und hoffe auf gute (spaßige) Verhältnisse auf den Trails Haake/Rosengarten/Neugrabener Heide. 
Was meinst, Peter, lohnt sich der frühe Start? Oder ist alles schon verwässert und zu Eis gefroren? Wie war das mit den HaBe-Trails vergleichbare Waldstück beim Kösterberg neben dem Golfplatz?

Delf: Bock auf'n frühen Start?

Gruß

Sven


----------



## peterbe (31. März 2013)

Ich glaube, ein ganz früher Start macht Sinn, weil dann noch viel Matsch und Schneesulz gefroren ist. Ich bin aber morgen mit Wanderschuhen in der Heide unterwegs.


----------



## de_reu (31. März 2013)

@Sven: komme erst später nach HH.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (1. April 2013)

Danke, Peter!
Wie du siehst hat's mit dem Aufstehen auch geklappt.
Ich werde dann mal berichten wie die Verhältnisse auf den Trails sind/waren.

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (1. April 2013)

Heute bin ich alleine um 8:20 vom leergefegten Kärntner Hütte Parkplatz gestartet.
Auf den ersten Metern war ich noch recht unsicher ob ich wirklich Spaß haben werde oder ob's in technich zwar anspruchsvolles aber nerviges Rumgeeier ausartet.
Die erste Abfahrt ganz oben vom Stein beim Rodelhang bis zum Autobahnhügel war auch nicht so doll weil hier bei aufgeweichtem Schnee zuvor "gespurt" wurde was eigentlich das Hauptproblem auf den Trails darstellte. 
Ansonsten habe ich auch in der Haake rund um die neuen Trails, in der Neugrabener Heide und im Rosengartener Teil richtig geil zu fahrende Abfahrten gefunden.
In den schattigeren Teilen war der Schnee immer noch top zum Fahren. Auch der Karlsteintrail gegen den Uhrzeigersinn hat richtig geschockt!
Ab 10 Uhr wurden die Verhältnisse etwas schlechteR, dann kam an einigen Stellen Matsch hinzu und bei meiner Rückkehr zum mittlerweile gut gefüllten KH-Parkplatz Um 11:10 wurde es schon leicht seifig.
Hier die Daten:
39 KM
15er Schnitt 
830 hm

Ich denke ich werde dasselbe morgen noch einmal machen.

Falls ihr Urlaub habt: Früh aufstehen lohnt auf jeden Fall!

Ich war übrigens nicht der Einzige: 
Ca. 9:15 ist ein schwarz (oder dunkel) gekleideter Mtbler vom Ziehweg aus den Moisburger Stein Richtung Heide raufgefahren, hat mich aber wahrscheinlich nicht gesehen.

War das einer von den bekannten Gesichtern hier?

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Hanswurschtl (2. April 2013)

Kurzer Nachtrag:

Heute Morgen war auch noch gut, aber ab jetzt lohnt sich's eher nicht mehr. 

Empfehlung für die heutigen Nightrider: 
Die Parallelabfahrt zum Knochenbrecher (das Biest??) und zwar mit den kurzen Gegenanstiegen von ganz oben bei der Eiche mit den Bänken. Der war gestern richtig gut und auch die kleinen Gegenanstiege vor dem Gipfelkreuz Hasselbrack konnte man voll fahren, ohne zuvor durch Matschlöcher ausgebremst zu werden. Wenn man das alles mitzählt hat man fast 5 Minuten Trail.
Bin den heute zwar nicht gefahren, sondern diesmal den ziemlich verspurten aber heute morgen noch spaßigen Knochenbrecher. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass der heute Nachmittag noch gut ist. Also lieber etwas linksseitig halten.

Bei der Alternativabfahrt zum Karlstein gegen den Uhrzeigersinn (wird meistens als Alternativanstieg genutzt, da wo man oben um den umgefallenen Baum herum muss) wüten die Waldarbeiter. Also lasst den mal lieber weg. Der Weg dazwischen (weißer Pfeil könnte oben noch nett, unten aber schon recht schlammig sein.

Ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt was Ihr so berichtet.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## peterbe (2. April 2013)

Ich bin um 18.30 an der KH. Wer noch?


----------



## Gothic70 (2. April 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## hoedsch (3. April 2013)

Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz sind wir planmäßig zur DOD-Runde aufgebrochen. Der Schnee war natürlich schmierig und Boden an den bereits abgetauten Stücken recht schwer.
Trotzdem haben wir eine schöne Runde durch die beiden Heiden gedreht, wobei die Fischbeker Heide schon in einem besseren Zustand ist. Am Ende zog die Pampe auch wieder an und die Befahrbarkeit war gleich besser.
Der erste Saisonplatten war dann auch zu verzeichnen mit reichlich Reifenwechselgewürge.


----------



## peterbe (7. April 2013)

13.30 KH Sonntagstrailrunde. Mal sehen, was geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (7. April 2013)

Heute mal wieder eine schöne Schlammrunde gefahren.
Die Schönfärberei der Facebook Gruppe kann ich nicht teilen, der Wald ist größtenteils noch in einem miserablen Zustand, wenn sich auch mit Ortskenntnis eine gute Runde zusammenstellen lässt.
Hoffen wir auf Dienstag, da soll es abends auch noch regnen.


----------



## peterbe (7. April 2013)

Bis auf die beiden Heidegebiete fand ich es heute auch eher mieser als Dienstag. In der Heide allerdings und auf den Trails an der Panzerringstrasse war es Top.


----------



## Tracer (9. April 2013)

Heute morgen waren die Wege besser als Wochenende. Rund um Tempelberg liegt aber noch Schnee. Viel Spaß heute Abend.


----------



## peterbe (9. April 2013)

Wer ist heut dabei?


----------



## Gothic70 (9. April 2013)

Ich


----------



## hoedsch (9. April 2013)

Dito


----------



## hoedsch (10. April 2013)

Das war eine super Runde gestern, total trocken und nahezu ohne Schlamm. Die beiden Heiden sind sehr gut zu befahren, die Trails sind dort sogar schon wieder mit Mullersand bedeckt.
Somit konnten wir endlich wieder Rampen drücken und eine Runde mit den gewohnten Parametern in den Waldboden fahren.


----------



## peterbe (13. April 2013)

11Uhr Sonntagsrunde. Jemand dabei?


----------



## 5kalpe1 (14. April 2013)

Heute soll's schon wieder Regen geben. Wie können die Wege überhaupt trocknen?
Für mich bedeutet HaBe erstmal 45min Autofahren; da sollte das Wetter "netter" sein


----------



## Tracer (14. April 2013)

Risengarten. 09:35... kein Regen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5kalpe1 (14. April 2013)

Ok! Da habe ich was in den HaBe verpasst, weil ich stattdessen nur 'ne XC-Runde in Niendorf gedreht habe.
Ich verklage jetzt wetter.com - die hatten den Regen bestellt.
Meine Dienstagsrunde ist immer Sonntags.


----------



## jab (16. April 2013)

Moin allerseits,

fährt denn heute keiner?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Gothic70 (16. April 2013)

Bestimmt, ich wollte allerdings muß mein Sohn rechtzeitig zu hause sein, damit ich rechtzeitig los komme. Matthias


----------



## Gothic70 (16. April 2013)

Bin los


----------



## hoedsch (17. April 2013)

Trotz großer Anstrengungen waren die Daten der Tour wie immer. Vorne wurde fleißig die Rampen raufgetreten, hinten wurde grundlos gemeckert. Der Boden ist wieder top und so haben wir eine sehr schöne schlammlose Runde hingelegt.


----------



## Hobb (17. April 2013)

moin,
das liest sich doch schön. Da werd ich dann auch gleich mal den Rest des Tages dort verbringen.


----------



## mtberHH (17. April 2013)

Ich konnte gestern Abend leider nicht, musste schon mittags alleine fahren. War aber auch eine nette Runde. Bei dem Untergrund macht das wieder richtig Spaß.

Kennt Ihr eigentlich schon Strava? Ziemlich coole Seite, hier z.B. meine Tour von gestern: http://app.strava.com/activities/49085287

Einfach Euer Garmin, etc. anschließen und die Tracks werden automatisch hochgeladen.


----------



## hoedsch (17. April 2013)

In der Zeit schaffen wir höchstens die Hälfte.


----------



## Hobb (17. April 2013)

Warum muß ich jetzt sofort an das grüne Versicherungskennzeichen denken das da heute im Wald gelegen hat? 

Ist wirklich schön gewesen.

Das Verbreiten von GPS-tracks finde ich persönlich uncool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (18. April 2013)

Grünes Kennzeichen geht, soweit ich weiß, nur bis 4 KW und das langt nicht für den dicken Markus...


----------



## mtberHH (18. April 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Warum muß ich jetzt sofort an das grüne Versicherungskennzeichen denken das da heute im Wald gelegen hat?
> 
> Das Verbreiten von GPS-tracks finde ich persönlich uncool.



Das hättest Du ja auch für mich einsammeln können, dann muss ich wohl heute wieder mein Radel nehmen...

Ging mir in dem Fall nicht um das Verbreiten von GPS Tracks, sondern um eine Empfehlung für eine in meinen Augen nette App. Was generell das Verbreiten von GPS Tracks betrifft; wenn das niemand machen würde, dann dürfest Du in einem für Dich unbekannten Gebiet wieder die Karte zücken. 

Ich finde das schon nett, wenn man entspannt am PC eine vermeintlich schöne Strecke aussuchen und diese dann per GPS Track abfahren kann. Seiten wie Gpsies sind schon genial für die Planung von Bikereisen, dass funktioniert aber nur, wenn Locals auch mal nette Tracks hochladen, "sensible" Trails kann man ja aussparen.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (18. April 2013)

Nett sind auch die Segmente bei denen man sich mit anderen Vergleichen kann. Blöderweise bin ich dort seit ein paar Tagen auf dem absteigenden Ast seitdem ein gewisser Herr Müller sich dort angemeldet hat.
Und ich Depp habe ihm Strava auch noch empfohlen...


----------



## peterbe (18. April 2013)

â¦ ihr mÃ¼sst immer Zeiten vergleichen und eure Strecken fÃ¼r die Trainingsplanung dokumentieren... fahrt doch mal ohne GPS und Pulsuhr und genieÃt den FrÃ¼hling im Wald... wie er wieder bunt wird


----------



## mtberHH (18. April 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> ihr müsst immer Zeiten vergleichen und eure Strecken für die Trainingsplanung dokumentieren... fahrt doch mal ohne GPS und Pulsuhr und genießt den Frühling im Wald... wie er wieder bunt wird



Das Eine schließt das Andere nicht aus Peter, ich kann auch entspannt fahren. Meine gefahrenen HM und andere Parameter poste ich hier (mit Ausnahme von gestern) grundsätzlich nicht. Ich (und sicher auch Sven) können sehr wohl auch den Frühling und die Natur genießen, dass ist der Grund, weshalb ich auch überwiegend nur noch MTB und kaum noch Rennrad fahre. 

Ein bisschen sportlicher Ehrgeiz ist aber schon noch vorhanden, schadet ja auch nicht, wenn man seine Form durch regelmäßige, intensivere Trainingseinheiten verbessert. Das führt dann nämlich dazu, dass man bei "normalen" Touren die Landschaft viel besser genießen kann.


----------



## Hobb (18. April 2013)

moin,
jeder darf natürlich mit Garmin etc und den "tracks" machen was man möchte. Schließlich hat man für die Geräte und deren Funktionen ja bezahlt.

Mir genügt mein guter Orientierungssinn. Die HaBe sind ja auch prima ausgeschildert und wenn ich trails fahren möchte muß ich halt die Augen offenhalten. 

An dem Kennzeichen hing noch 'n Stück klobiges Plastik, sonst hätte ich's tatsächlich mitgenommen und abgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (18. April 2013)

Außerdem würden die Sticheleien gegen den mehrfach gehandicapten Müller (kaum Reifenprofil aber enormer Rollwiderstand, kaum noch Rennradeinheiten, enorme Gewichtszunahme im Gegensatz zum Vorjahr,  etc...) ohne geringfüges Wettkampfdenken nicht mal halb so viel Spaß bringen.

Die Rache erfahre ich dann ja während der nächsten Einheit an einem von Markus' Lieblingsanstiegen oder auf'm selten benutzten Rennrad...


----------



## mtberHH (18. April 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Außerdem würden die Sticheleien gegen den mehrfach gehandicapten Müller (kaum Reifenprofil aber enormer Rollwiderstand, kaum noch Rennradeinheiten, enorme Gewichtszunahme im Gegensatz zum Vorjahr,  etc...) ohne geringfüges Wettkampfdenken nicht mal halb so viel Spaß bringen.
> 
> Die Rache erfahre ich dann ja während der nächsten Einheit an einem von Markus' Lieblingsanstiegen oder auf'm selten benutzten Rennrad...



Wir fahren doch ab sofort ohnehin nicht mehr mit- sondern nur noch gegeneinander!? Du hast noch die ständigen, wiederkehrenden Infekte und die alten Kriegsverletzungen vergessen.

Um das Forum nicht weiter vollzumüllen; ob mit GPS oder ohne, ob schnell oder langsam, ob alleine oder in der Gruppe, Mountainbiken ist ein genialer Sport. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Dienstag Abend Runde.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (18. April 2013)

Ok. Vollmüllen ist aber bei drohendem Abstieg des Threads genehmigt. Also demnächst wieder im Harburger Berge Thread...


----------



## peterbe (21. April 2013)

Heute 12.30 Uhr KH: Sonntagsrunde. Trails, Trails, Trails. Ohne Pulsmesser und Navi.


----------



## hoedsch (21. April 2013)

Bin schon los, ggf. rufe ich nachher mal an.


----------



## hoedsch (21. April 2013)

Ich habe auf meiner heutigen Rundtour mal etwas weiter ausgeholt. Peter habe ich nachher noch an der neuralgischen Punkten Hülsenberg und Karlstein gesucht, allerdings ohne Erfolg.


----------



## gnss (23. April 2013)

Ist heute nicht Dienstag?


----------



## flansch09 (23. April 2013)

Ich mach mich gleich auf den Weg...


----------



## hoedsch (23. April 2013)

Heute als Quartett eine fast schon staubige Runde gedreht, bei der am Tempo nicht gespart wurde. Am Ende haben wir wieder die üblichen Parameter erreicht, wenn auch in 10 Minuten weniger Zeit. Licht war nur noch auf dem allerletzten Trail kurz vor der KH notwendig.


----------



## jab (24. April 2013)

Ich war gestern leider erst etwa 18:40 h an der KH, habe euch dann noch erfolglos in der Haake gesucht und dann halt alleine eine Runde gedreht. 
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (30. April 2013)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## jab (30. April 2013)

Ja, ich; diesmal sollte ich es auch schaffen, pünktlich zu sein. 

Grüße, Jan


----------



## de_reu (30. April 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand?



Ja, ich


----------



## hoedsch (1. Mai 2013)

Gestern mit erst 4 dann 3 Leuten zügig unterwegs gewesen. Die Rollstuhlrampe für betreutes Fahren in der Bisping Senke ist in bester Verfassung und kann ohne Bremsen passiert werden.
34km 850 Hm sind dabei rumgekommen.


----------



## peterbe (1. Mai 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Gestern mit erst 4 dann 3 Leuten zügig unterwegs gewesen. Die Rollstuhlrampe für betreutes Fahren in der Bisping Senke ist in bester Verfassung und kann ohne Bremsen passiert werden.
> 34km 850 Hm sind dabei rumgekommen.



Whats that? Where?


----------



## hoedsch (1. Mai 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> Whats that? Where?



Na da http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1362178


----------



## peterbe (1. Mai 2013)

Ach so, ja, da bin ich schon immer traumatisiert gewesen...


----------



## Gothic70 (7. Mai 2013)

Dauer regen, fährt jemand?


----------



## jab (7. Mai 2013)

Ich bezweifel, dass es rechtzeitig trocken wird und bin damit für heute raus.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (7. Mai 2013)

Ja, das denke ich auch von Bahrenfeld bis Pinneberg regen


----------



## hoedsch (7. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe mal, dass es noch trockener wird, sonst bringt das wenig.


----------



## hoedsch (7. Mai 2013)

Hier steht alles unter Wasser.


----------



## de_reu (10. Mai 2013)

Svenni und ich fahrenmorgen (Sa.) um 12:00 ab KH
 Cu de


----------



## jab (14. Mai 2013)

Wenig virtuelle Aktivität hier heute - wie siehts mit realen Aktivitäten heute Abend aus? 

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Gothic70 (14. Mai 2013)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (14. Mai 2013)

dabei


----------



## de_reu (14. Mai 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> dabei



auch


----------



## hoedsch (15. Mai 2013)

Gestern war es mal wieder eine schöne Runde in etwas größerem Kreis. Letztlich sind wir nach 37km und 800 Hm und ein paar Werkzeugeinsätzen mit dem letzten Licht wieder an der KH angekommen.


----------



## hoedsch (16. Mai 2013)

Was ist denn jetzt mit dem Edelgemüse?


----------



## flansch09 (16. Mai 2013)

Die Spargelfelder links und rechts des Weges haben den Appetit angeregt... Wer ist beim Anspargeln kommenden Dienstag ab 20 Uhr im Stoof Mudders Kroog dabei? Ich werde dann einen Tisch reservieren. Vorher wird regulär ein Ründchen geradelt.


----------



## hoedsch (16. Mai 2013)

Ich


----------



## peterbe (16. Mai 2013)

Ich bin dabei! Ich liebe Spargel (Obwohl er ja von seiner Herkunft eher ein Gemüse für die ostelbischen Junker war, die mit der ertraglosen Frucht ihre Dekadenz gegenüber den in Leibeigenschaft gehaltenen Landarbeiter zeigten, heute rühmen sich einige Spargelbauern in der Nähe von Geesthacht, durch die Abwärme aus Krümel wurde der Spargelanbau im Norden erst möglich...) Zum Glück ist Krümel abgeschaltet.


----------



## Gothic70 (16. Mai 2013)

Ich komme auch. Wann wolltet ihr in den Deister? Das Wochenende nach Pfingsten also 25 oder 26.5? Vielleicht bekomme ich frei von meiner Familie, dann komme ich mit.


----------



## jab (17. Mai 2013)

Radeln & Essen ist prima - bin dabei!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## helgeb (17. Mai 2013)

dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (17. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs,
ich wollte fragen, ob ihr mich auch mal wieder mitnehmt? Ich lass' auch mein Enduro und alles was sonst "gewichtig" ist, zu Hause, damit ich nicht verloren gehe! ð
Spargelessen wÃ¤re ich natÃ¼rlich auch dabei!
FRAGE: Wollen wir dann um 18:00h starten?
Glad to see you again ð
Svenni


----------



## flansch09 (17. Mai 2013)

Der Spargeltisch ist reserviert!
18 Uhr ist mir zu früh, das schaffe ich nicht.


----------



## hoedsch (17. Mai 2013)

Kannst ja um 18 Uhr schon losfahren, dann holen wir dich um 18:45 Uhr ein. 

Ich schaffe 18 Uhr aber auch nicht, also alles beim alten.


----------



## de_reu (18. Mai 2013)

fahren 13:00 ab KH 

CU de


----------



## de_reu (18. Mai 2013)

gecancelt...


de_reu schrieb:


> fahren 13:00 ab KH
> 
> CU de


----------



## 5kalpe1 (19. Mai 2013)

guten Morgen HaBe-Kenner 
Wie nass ist's denn in Eurer Umgebung?
Lohnt es sich, von HH rüber zu kommen für eine Tour?
Mehrere Stunden durch Matsch ist einfach nicht der Burner!
Gebt mir doch bitte mal 'nen Tipp ........


----------



## hoedsch (19. Mai 2013)

Schlamm geht immer, wenn man es darauf anlegt. Fischbeker Heide und Neugrabener Heide sollten aber schon wieder trocken sein.
Ich werde selbst gleich mal Bodenproben ziehen.


----------



## 5kalpe1 (19. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank an die netten Experten!!
Ich komm mit dem Auto durch'n Tunnel und schwing mich aufs Scalpel.
Nach Eurer Beschreibung finde ich bestimmt Stecken, die auch ohne Gummistiefel zu befahren sind!
Seit Ihr schon mal den Oberalterlauf gefahren? Dazu gibt es keinen Forumseintrag - lohnt sichaber trotzdem! Das ist meine "nördliche" Alternative ...
Bewegte Feiertage!


----------



## helgeb (21. Mai 2013)

Hmm... Hoffentlich bildet die Spargelkonsistenz einen Kontrast zu jener der Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (21. Mai 2013)

Angesichts der Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Stunden würde ich für eine individuelle Anreise zum Spargeltisch plädieren, so dass wir uns in nicht völlig vermodderten Zustand um 20 Uhr zu Tisch treffen.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## jab (21. Mai 2013)

Sehe ich genauso!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## flansch09 (21. Mai 2013)

Da der Regen nicht nachlassen soll, gibts keine Schlammrunde vorweg. Bis später im Lokal.


----------



## Gothic70 (21. Mai 2013)

Ich muss leider absagen, meine liebe Frau hat mir Grade gesagt heute Elternabend. Super also Kinder dienst. Blöd.Euch aber viel Spaß und esst ne Stange für mich mit.Matthias


----------



## D3KO (21. Mai 2013)

Bin grad erst wieder von ner etwas größeren runde wiedergekommen. HaBe und neugrabener/fischbecker-heide waren zu dem zeitpunkt noch sehr gut fahrbar. Bis 20 uhr könnt das sich jedoch stark ändern denk ich.
Dennoch viel spaß und guten hunger


----------



## peterbe (21. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich mich motivieren kann, werde ich mein Auto gegen 18.30 direkt bei Stoov Mutters Kroog parken und eine Schlammrunde drehen, um danach in trockene und saubere Klamotten zu steigen. Wäre jemand dabei?
Grüße, Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (21. Mai 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich motivieren kann, werde ich mein Auto gegen 18.30 direkt bei Stoov Mutters Kroog parken und eine Schlammrunde drehen, um danach in trockene und saubere Klamotten zu steigen. Wäre jemand dabei?
> Grüße, Peter



Ich wäre dabei, lass noch mal telefonieren....
CU


----------



## de_reu (27. Mai 2013)

Kann man morgen _vernünftig_ fahren?
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Gothic70 (27. Mai 2013)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## peterbe (27. Mai 2013)

Ich bin dabei, wahrschinlich mit Schutzblech...


----------



## jab (28. Mai 2013)

Schutzblech habe ich heute auch montiert...

Jan


----------



## hoedsch (28. Mai 2013)

He he, das Gewitter kommt schon.


----------



## jab (28. Mai 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> He he, das Gewitter kommt schon.



ja, habe ich auch gerade gesehen - ich kneife heute doch!

Jan


----------



## hoedsch (28. Mai 2013)

Das lief dann heute doch ganz gut, denn der Regen kam ziemlich spät, so dass vorher eine trockene Runde über die Trails hingelegt werden konnte. Nass geworden sind wir nur auf dem Rückweg aus der Heide. Egal, denn es war ausreichend warm dabei.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (30. Mai 2013)

Moin!
Ich dachte, ich ziehe mal das traditionelle "Polk High Shirt" (4 Segmente während einer Einheit...) an und mach einen auf Schuhverkäufer:

Da mein Laptop sämtliche Uploads bis auf Microsoftseiten blockiert, bitte auf den Link klicken:
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=9D81B3B11B5237B!127&authkey=!ACrilF8MWb_w82A
Pearl Izumi P.R.O. Carbon
Größe 43
80,- Euro

Die Schuhe sind richtig gut, mir allerdings einen Tick zu klein.
Ich hatte sonst immer die Shimano Klassiker SH-M225 und SH-M230 in 43 welche mir perfekt passen. 

Sollte also jemand unter euch sein der bei Shimano 42 oder 42,5 hat kann er hier zuschlagen.

Ich habe die Schuhe ca. vier Mal bei gutem Wetter getragen in der Hoffnung sie würden sich noch weiten, das tun sie allerdings nicht.

Sie sind übrigens richtig leicht, extrem steif und trotzdem gut "laufbar"

Gruß

Sven


----------



## SvenniLiteville (1. Juni 2013)

Nachdem Peter, Clemens und ich versucht haben 32km / 720hm hinter den Marathonracern Sven u. André herzufahren, waren die Beine schon etwas schwerer aber die Trails, die Donnerstag größe Ähnlichkeit mit der Gera hatten, waren schon fast überall super zu fahren, hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht. @Peter: 26,1mm außen / 21,2mm innen und das Bier ist meines ;-)

Auf allgemeinen Wunsch gebe ich Euch hier mal den Link zu meinem Kellerbestand, sehr lesenswert! Die List lebt und alles was neu hinzukommt ist grün, was verkauft wurde ist rot gekennzeichnet.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47627705/Kellerbestand NX.xls

CU Svenni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (2. Juni 2013)

Heute (So.) 13:00 KH !


----------



## Hanswurschtl (2. Juni 2013)

Nochmal zu gestern:
Mindestens einen zusätzlichen Mitfahrer habe ich mir heute noch aus dem Bein gezogen. 
Die Zecke war allerdings dermaßen klein, dass ich wahrscheinlich ihr erster Kunde war.

Mein Bruder Jens (aka André aber nennt ihn ruhig Axel...) hat's auch gefallen.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## neubicolt (4. Juni 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Nochmal zu gestern:
> Mindestens einen zusätzlichen Mitfahrer habe ich mir heute noch aus dem Bein gezogen.
> Die Zecke war allerdings dermaßen klein, dass ich wahrscheinlich ihr erster



Ja vor den Biestern hab ich immer gehörigen Respekt. Auch wenn wir hier tendenziell nicht in einem Risikogebiet leben.

Hast du irgendwo längere Zeit im Gras pausiert?

Gruß


----------



## peterbe (4. Juni 2013)

Ich hab Svenni noch nie pausieren sehen. Das sind die Unterholz-Secret-Spots, wo die Zecken wohnen.

Ach ja, heute 18.30 KH!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (4. Juni 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich hab Svenni noch nie pausieren sehen. Das sind die Unterholz-Secret-Spots, wo die Zecken wohnen.
> 
> Ach ja, heute 18.30 KH!



soooo'n sch... , bin heute wieder raus (such mir'n anderen Job)
Euch viel Spass, heute die Trails sind wahrscheinlich perfekt

CU Svenni

P.S. Jemand morgen Abend Zeit und Lust???


----------



## gnss (4. Juni 2013)

Heute dabei!


----------



## gnss (4. Juni 2013)

Schöne flache Forstwegrunde. Nächstes mal müssen wir den Asphaltanteil erhöhen!


----------



## peterbe (4. Juni 2013)

Dann knacken wir auch die 300hm!


----------



## Sanz (4. Juni 2013)

Hi Sven,
morgen Abend hätte ich Lust. Wann hast du gedacht?

Bis dann Andre



SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> soooo'n sch... , bin heute wieder raus (such mir'n anderen Job)
> Euch viel Spass, heute die Trails sind wahrscheinlich perfekt
> 
> CU Svenni
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (5. Juni 2013)

19:00h KH


----------



## JoernHH (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin relativ neu in Hamburg und die Jungs und Mädels von den Sachsenwaldpioniern habe mich auch auf euren Beitrag hier aufmerksam gemacht. 

Ich würde mich gern ab und zu mal bei euch anschließen .

Würde gerne morgen Donnerstag um 18:00 Uhr ab Kärtener Hütte ein bisschen fahren ?

Jemand lust mich zu begleiten ?

Gruß JoernHH


----------



## Sanz (5. Juni 2013)

Alles klar, bin heute um 19:00 Uhr an der KH.

Andre



SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> 19:00h KH


----------



## Hanswurschtl (7. Juni 2013)

Kleiner Zufallsfund:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFf7F2um4vU"]BARRA FORTE ** MARCIO ** - YouTube[/nomedia]

Wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.

Ab morgen also wieder auf's Hollandrad...


----------



## de_reu (9. Juni 2013)

Will heute noch einer fahren; So gegen 13:00? Cu


----------



## peterbe (9. Juni 2013)

Wir haben uns gestern im Harz schon die Muskeln platt gefahren, Martin noch mal Dank für das höchst anspruchsvollen guiden durch ruppiges Geläuf: 1570hm, 65km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (9. Juni 2013)

Wolfswarte?


----------



## gnss (9. Juni 2013)

Du kennst dich aus.
Danke für die tollen Fotos!


----------



## hoedsch (11. Juni 2013)

Heute mal wieder eine tolle Sommerrunde über den Karle gedreht.
Selbst dort ist kein Schlamm mehr vorhanden und der Mullersand ist auf dem Vormarsch.
40km bei 740 Hm sind zusammengekommen bei einem Schnitt um die 16km/h.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (12. Juni 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder eine tolle Sommerrunde über den Karle gedreht.
> Selbst dort ist kein Schlamm mehr vorhanden und der Mullersand ist auf dem Vormarsch.
> 40km bei 740 Hm sind zusammengekommen bei einem Schnitt um die 16km/h.



Ich war leider wieder in Terminen "verhaftet" aber wenn ich den Schnitt lese, wohl auch noch nicht wieder meine Liga....


----------



## hoedsch (16. Juni 2013)

Heute stand der Ausflug in den Deister an und wir zwei haben bei sommerlichem Wetter gut gekämpft und reichlich Trails bis zum Ende des Tages absolviert. Füllstrecken auf den Forstautobahnen fielen diesmal den Wurzelteppichen zum Opfer und den Grenztrail haben wir auch gleich ausgelassen, bevor wir uns in irgendeiner Unkrautwiese wieder verirren.
Die Trails sind in bestem Zustand, Grip ohne Ende und man wird reichlich durchgeschüttelt.
Am Nachmittag noch kurz in die Kaffeeklappe am Annaturm eingekehrt und bei Bohnenkaffe und Kuchen gestärkt und dann zurück. Der Ü30 ist leider noch nicht offiziell freigeben, aber der sollte in Zukunft auch mit in die Runde aufgenommen werden.
Sehr cool waren 3 Jungs, die sich bei Haibike die neuesten E-Bikes besorgt hatten, und damit vor wenigen Wochen das MTB-Fahren erlernt hatten und nun damit über die Trails schüsselten. Leider fehlte noch die Lebenserfahrung, dass man in den Wald Ersatzschlauch und Pumpe mitnimmt, damit man nicht zum Nienstädter Pass schieben muss.

Insgesamt waren haben wir 1827 Hm mit Muskelkraft hoch und mindestens genauso anstrengend wieder runter geschafft. Eine coole Runde war das.


----------



## hoedsch (18. Juni 2013)

Heute ging es zu viert über die staubigen Trails. An allen noch verbliebenen Schlammlöchern in den HaBes sind wir aber vorbei gekommen und haben 810 Hm geschafft. Gebummelt wurde auch heute nicht und der drohende Zerfall eines Rades konnte auch bis zur KH unterbunden werden.


----------



## de_reu (18. Juni 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Heute stand der Ausflug in den Deister an und wir zwei haben bei sommerlichem Wetter gut gekämpft und reichlich Trails bis zum Ende des Tages absolviert. Füllstrecken auf den Forstautobahnen fielen diesmal den Wurzelteppichen zum Opfer und den Grenztrail haben wir auch gleich ausgelassen, bevor wir uns in irgendeiner Unkrautwiese wieder verirren.
> Die Trails sind in bestem Zustand, Grip ohne Ende und man wird reichlich durchgeschüttelt.
> Am Nachmittag noch kurz in die Kaffeeklappe am Annaturm eingekehrt und bei Bohnenkaffe und Kuchen gestärkt und dann zurück. Der Ü30 ist leider noch nicht offiziell freigeben, aber der sollte in Zukunft auch mit in die Runde aufgenommen werden.
> Sehr cool waren 3 Jungs, die sich bei Haibike die neuesten E-Bikes besorgt hatten, und damit vor wenigen Wochen das MTB-Fahren erlernt hatten und nun damit über die Trails schüsselten. Leider fehlte noch die Lebenserfahrung, dass man in den Wald Ersatzschlauch und Pumpe mitnimmt, damit man nicht zum Nienstädter Pass schieben muss.
> ...



Ja!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (19. Juni 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Heute ging es zu viert über die staubigen Trails. An allen noch verbliebenen Schlammlöchern in den HaBes sind wir aber vorbei gekommen und haben 810 Hm geschafft. Gebummelt wurde auch heute nicht und der drohende Zerfall eines Rades konnte auch bis zur KH unterbunden werden.




bei mir war's terminlich wieder zu eng, hab mich aber um 20:00h noch aufraffen können 2 Std. RR mit 60km u. 300hm ohne Lampe und kurzärmelig zu absolvieren... Das war so wie früher als es noch Sommer gab... 

CU Svenni


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2013)

Will am Sonntag um 13:00 jemand mit uns die üblichen Verdächtigen zwischen Kärntener Hütte und Karl Stein fahren? Werde ein paar alte Hasen und ein paar zugezogene mit zackigen Abfahrten und gemütlichen Tranferpassagen durch die HaBes guiden. Witze über die 29er Trekkingradler gibts natürlich gratis


----------



## hoedsch (21. Juni 2013)

Fangen wir doch mal mit 'nem ganz kurzen Freerider Witz an:

Fährt ein Freerider ein Berg hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (21. Juni 2013)

Gestern was für den Wald gesehen:


----------



## peterbe (21. Juni 2013)

Ist das nicht der neue Cotic-Freerider-Prototyp? Mit 1,25 Sachs-Horsepower gegen 29er-AMs?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Juni 2013)

Wusste ich doch, dass ich damit dem Carbonpöbel auf den Schlips trete Kommt lieber mit um Vorurteile abzubauen

Und meinst du einen der 29er Protos oder einen der 26er?


----------



## peterbe (22. Juni 2013)

Die meisten von uns fahren Alu Alu-All-Mountain-Bikes und in der DOD-Gruppe fahren wir wahrscheinlich ein auch in euren Augen respektvolles und korrektes Tempo (Dienstags 18.30 KH), während ihr Freerider euch noch oben die Protektoren festschnallen, sind wir schon wieder beim nächsten Anstieg... allerdings habt ihr uns die cooleren Baggys voraus.
Sonntag, 16 Uhr: Trailrunde KH


----------



## LowRider4711 (22. Juni 2013)

Peter, deine Baggy ist eigentlich auch immer sehr korrekt :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. Juni 2013)

Jetzt wirds hier witzig.. ^^ Aber immer schön uffpasse, dass ihr euch nicht am 50cm ausgezogenen Sattel verletzt..


----------



## de_reu (24. Juni 2013)

Bevor hier diese unsachliche Diskussion über Carbon entgleist, 
hier noch ein paar Beispiele:

 Carbon Rahmen Brechen einfach, Alu verbiegt nur:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/santa-cruz-bicycles-test-lab.html


hier noch nen Filmchen für die XC -fahrer, kann auch rocken:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/200260/

Es muß nicht immer Enduro sein...


----------



## peterbe (25. Juni 2013)

Wie sieht's denn mit heute aus? Hier schifft es. Lohnt es sich, das Rad einzupacken und pünltlich an der KH zu sein?


----------



## helgeb (25. Juni 2013)

So wie ich die Wetter-"Radar-Vorhersage" deute, KANN es sein, dass der meiste Regen vorbei fällt. Aktuell hier jedoch Nieselregen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flansch09 (25. Juni 2013)

Ich werde fahren...


----------



## peterbe (25. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist es eh zu spät, ich bleibe zu Hause, euch eine schöne Tour


----------



## hoedsch (25. Juni 2013)

Ist doch Sommer, also los.


----------



## de_reu (25. Juni 2013)

bin da, hier ist trocken....


----------



## hoedsch (26. Juni 2013)

Heute war es eine fixe Runde über 41km und der Boden war weit besser als gedacht. Trocken von oben war es zum Glück auch, so dass wir nach 2,5h und 790 Hm nur wenig eingesaut wieder an der Hütte ankamen.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (26. Juni 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Heute war es eine fixe Runde über 41km und der Boden war weit besser als gedacht. Trocken von oben war es zum Glück auch, so dass wir nach 2,5h und 790 Hm nur wenig eingesaut wieder an der Hütte ankamen.



Auch die länger arbeitende Bevölkerung hat sich um 19:30h an der KH auf den Weg gemacht und ohne einmal anzuhalten 2,0h 25km / 680hm bei 13,5er Schnitt herrlich trocken hinter sich gebracht. Die Gäste aus dem Bergischen waren begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Juni 2013)

Ich versuche nächste Woche mal mitzukommen. Zum Abbau von Vorurteilen und in Rückbesinnung auf alte Zeiten


----------



## hoedsch (26. Juni 2013)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Auch die länger arbeitende Bevölkerung hat sich um 19:30h an der KH auf den Weg gemacht und ohne einmal anzuhalten 2,0h 25km / 680hm bei 13,5er Schnitt herrlich trocken hinter sich gebracht. Die Gäste aus dem Bergischen waren begeistert.


Dein Wagen hatten wir noch gesehen, wollten aber auf das Ende Deiner Runde dann doch nicht warten.




Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich versuche nächste Woche mal mitzukommen. Zum Abbau von Vorurteilen und in Rückbesinnung auf alte Zeiten


Sehr gut - aber nächste Woche bin ich im Urlaub. Trotzdem werden sich ein paar Mitstreiter sicherlich finden.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (26. Juni 2013)

> hier noch nen Filmchen für die XC -fahrer, kann auch rocken:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/200260/



Ääähhhh... Wo in Harburg is'n das?... 

(Was denn*?!!*)


----------



## SvenniLiteville (26. Juni 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Dein Wagen hatten wir noch gesehen, wollten aber auf das Ende Deiner Runde dann doch nicht warten.



Hätte Dich gern mal wieder getroffen aber rein rechnerisch müssten uns knapp 30min getrennt haben, wir waren 21:55h wieder am Parkplatz.

CU Svenni


----------



## michback83 (26. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute, 

ich schreibe gerade meine Bachelorarbeit in Buxtehude und bin aus diesem Grund für ein paar Monate nach Immenbeck gezogen. Ich würde auch gerne hier in der freien Zeit biken, jedoch kenne ich mich hier noch nicht gut aus. Außerdem ist das Biken alleine immer ein wenig langweilig. Daher wollte ich mal fragen ob man sich bei euch anschließen dürfte oder ob es hier einen offenen Treff mit gemeinsamen Ausfahrten gibt?
Für ein besseres Kennenlernen und Abschätzen des Leistungsniveaus habe ich eine kurze Beschreibung über meine Fahrleistungen geschrieben.  Schließlich sollte man auch auf einem ungefähr gleichen Niveau sein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mein Fahrprofil und Bike:

Ich fahre seit 2009 mehr oder weniger regelmäßig (1-4 mal die Woche) in Cuxhaven und Umgebung 30 bis 40km lange XC-Touren mit einem Schnitt von 19 bis 23 km/h, je nach Tagesform und Geländeanteil. Ebene Strecken bei Gegenwind machen mir nicht viel aus, jedoch muss ich gestehen, dass ich bergauf eine ziemliche Niete bin und bei längeren Anstiegen recht schnell schieben muss. Bergab bin ich dafür aber nicht ganz so zimperlich. 
Heute bin ich nach einer längeren Pause von Immenbeck in die Berge gefahren um mal zu sehen wie die Strecke bis dort hin ist. Dabei lag mein Schnitt nach 27 km bei 19,7km/h.
Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Cube AMS 125 mit recht guter Austattung. Vorne habe ich auf 140mm aufgerüstet. ich habe das Bike noch nicht lange, daher muss brauche ich noch ein paar Abfahrten um damit "warm" zu werden. 

Meine Verfügbarkeit:

Ich arbeite in der Woche bis ca. 17:00 Uhr. Danach habe ich i.d.R. Zeit zum Biken. Alle zwei Wochen fahren ich übers Wochenende nach Hause. Ansonsten steht das Wochenende auch zur Verfügung. Dabei ist mir der Samstagmorgen am liebsten, aber kein Muss. Licht etc. habe ich für einen eventuellen Nightturn auch dabei. Am liebsten fahre ich natürlich bei trockener Fahrbahn. Dafür muss es nicht unbedingt sonnig oder warm sein. Bei Regen fahre ich eigentlich nicht, da ich mein Bike im Wohnzimmer stehen habe. 


Sollte euch mein Fahrprofil entsprechen, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich mal an einer Tour teilnehmen könnte.

Gruß Michael


----------



## hoedsch (26. Juni 2013)

Dienstags ist immer um 18:30 Uhr Treff an der Kärntner Hütte. Das könnte doch passen. Das mit dem bergauf schieben bekommen wir dann auch noch in den Griff ;-)
Ich persönlich bin die nächsten 2 mal allerdings nicht da, aber es fahren sicherlich andere Leute aus der Stammbesatzung.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (27. Juni 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Dienstags ist immer um 18:30 Uhr Treff an der Kärntner Hütte. Das könnte doch passen. Das mit dem bergauf schieben bekommen wir dann auch noch in den Griff ;-)
> Ich persönlich bin die nächsten 2 mal allerdings nicht da, aber es fahren sicherlich andere Leute aus der Stammbesatzung.



Schönen Urlaub!!! Gehst Du Biken?


----------



## hoedsch (27. Juni 2013)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub!!! Gehst Du Biken?


Familienurlaub im bayerischen Wald und reichlich Trails im Umkreis, die wir auch nutzen werden.


----------



## neubicolt (27. Juni 2013)

Moinsen,

ich starte heute ca. 17.30Uhr an der KH zu einer Runde.

Dauer ca. 2h
Schnitt ~20kmh

Gruß


----------



## michback83 (27. Juni 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Dienstags ist immer um 18:30 Uhr Treff an der Kärntner Hütte. Das könnte doch passen. Das mit dem bergauf schieben bekommen wir dann auch noch in den Griff ;-)
> Ich persönlich bin die nächsten 2 mal allerdings nicht da, aber es fahren sicherlich andere Leute aus der Stammbesatzung.



Hallo hoedsch, 

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das hat mich echt gefreut. Dann hoffe ich, dass es am Dienstag trocken ist und es schaffe zu kommen. Viel Spaß im Urlaub und allzeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (27. Juni 2013)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich starte heute ca. 17.30Uhr an der KH zu einer Runde.
> 
> ...



Lizenzfahrer?


----------



## neubicolt (27. Juni 2013)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Lizenzfahrer?



Nööööö, ambitionierter Hobbypilot würd ich es nennen. Fahre aber schon paar Rennen die Saison, so um die 15-20.

Unter der Woche sieht so halt mein Training aus. Kurz aber härter. Heute waren es 42km bei nem Schnitt von 20,57kmh und 865hm. Am WE dann halt länger, so um die 60-80km MTB oder bis 150km aufm Renner.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juni 2013)

Ja sage mal Wenn ich mich an deine Anfangszeit erinnere...


----------



## neubicolt (28. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ja sage mal Wenn ich mich an deine Anfangszeit erinnere...



Ja ja, da hat sich einiges geändert in den Jahren 

Gruß


----------



## gnss (29. Juni 2013)

Wenn nachher die Sonne rauskommt wollte ich nochmal los, Habes oder Heide, will jemand mit?


----------



## 5kalpe1 (1. Juli 2013)

Im Moment bin ich und mein 29er Scalpel in den Tiroler Alpen wieder unten angekommen  Jetzt sind die HaBe nur wie ein Wartezimmer für den nächsten Urlaub. Ich freue mich auf Eure nette Gesellschaft fürs Jahr in Norddeutschland ^0\/0


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Juli 2013)

Ich bin morgen Abend dabei. Sogar mit seltsamer Radgröße


----------



## michback83 (2. Juli 2013)

ich würde morgen sehr gerne kommen, um mit euch mal eine Runde zu drehen, doch leider stecke ich noch in cux. fest.  
Eventuell klappt es ja am Wochenende oder in nächste Woche.


----------



## gnss (2. Juli 2013)

War super mal wieder ein paar gepflegte Waldautobahnen zu schrubben, da gibt es wenigstens keine Probleme mit der langen Sattelstütze. Nur Jan hat wieder nicht bis zum Ende durchgehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Juli 2013)

Morgen um 14:00 jemand dabei? Schnelle Trailrunde, keine Pausen, 3-4 Stunden. KH.


----------



## de_reu (7. Juli 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Morgen um 14:00 jemand dabei? Schnelle Trailrunde, keine Pausen, 3-4 Stunden. KH.



Heute, 17:30 ! CU


----------



## gnss (9. Juli 2013)

Ist heute jemand da?


----------



## jab (16. Juli 2013)

Na, was macht denn "unser" Thread auf Seite 2 - dann hole ich den schnell mal wieder nach oben!

Wie sieht es heute aus, seid ihr alle in den Ferien oder kommt wer?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## SvenniLiteville (16. Juli 2013)

jab schrieb:


> Na, was macht denn "unser" Thread auf Seite 2 - dann hole ich den schnell mal wieder nach oben!
> 
> Wie sieht es heute aus, seid ihr alle in den Ferien oder kommt wer?
> 
> Grüße, Jan



Hi Jan,

Delf und ich werden erscheinen, ich hoffe wieder auf Eure Gnade beim uphill

CU Svenni


----------



## michback83 (16. Juli 2013)

Hi, 

wann genau fährt ihr? 18:30? Wenn ihr ein wenig Rücksicht bei Steigungen nimmt, würde ich mich als "Neuer" gerne dazugesellen.  Ich fahre zwar schon eine zeitlang, jedoch nur im flachen Cuxland .

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (16. Juli 2013)

Heute wurde der Karlstein-Trail doppelt befahren einmal hin und dann zurück. Sonst gab es aber keine erwähnenswerten Vorkommnisse.
40km, 700Hm, Schnitt weit über 16km/h


----------



## gnss (16. Juli 2013)

Mit sieben Fahren losfahren und vier ankommen ist nicht erwähnenswert?


----------



## hoedsch (16. Juli 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Mit sieben Fahren losfahren und vier ankommen ist nicht erwähnenswert?


Das ist der normale Ausschuss.


----------



## hoedsch (21. Juli 2013)

Heute ist noch Epic Cycles an der KH mit Testrädern. Ich habe gerade 2 Räder getestet, die mir sehr gut gefallen haben.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (21. Juli 2013)

War eins davon ein Trekkingrad oder auf was bist da gesessen als wir aneinander vorbeigefahren sind?


----------



## peterbe (21. Juli 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Heute ist noch Epic Cycles an der KH mit Testrädern. Ich habe gerade 2 Räder getestet, die mir sehr gut gefallen haben.



War bestimmt ein Rocky dabei ... Grüße  aus Slovenien...


----------



## hoedsch (21. Juli 2013)

Korrekt, das Altitude 790 msl war schon der Hammer.


----------



## hoedsch (21. Juli 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> War eins davon ein Trekkingrad oder auf was bist da gesessen als wir aneinander vorbeigefahren sind?


Mit meinem alten Trekking-Rad bin ich zur Hütte hin gefahren. Die Testräder waren aber auch größer als normal.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (22. Juli 2013)

Hab dich auch erst erkannt als du schon vorbei warst. Ging dir aber aufgrund meines Rennradoutfits inkl. Helm (!) auch nicht anders.


----------



## ripcord (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo ... 

fährt von Euch einer heute Abend und wenn ja ... wann? Würde mich gern anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (23. Juli 2013)

Es ist Dienstag also 18:30 Uhr Abfahrt.


----------



## skalis (23. Juli 2013)

Na, zieht Euch mal nicht zu mollig an, könnte durchaus warm werden.
Werde heut vermutlich auch mal wieder aufschlagen ...


----------



## yako54 (23. Juli 2013)

Moin, wenn alles klappt schlage ich heute auch mit zwei Kumpels auf. Abfahrt 18:30


----------



## hoedsch (23. Juli 2013)

Der beste Spruch kam heute von Marcus: "Ich dachte, das wird heute eine gemütliche Runde" und das nachdem er 2 Stunden lang das Feld an jedem Berg angeführt hat (d.h. ich konnte ihn kaum noch sehen).
Sonst haben wir noch eine Elixir mit automatischem Bremsbelagauswurf erlebt, während der Fahrt natürlich.
Es waren reichlich neue Leute dabei und einige davon haben die Runde auch bis zur KH komplettiert.


----------



## michback83 (23. Juli 2013)

Ich habe eine kurze Frage. Ich bin einschließlich heute zum fünften mal mit einigen Leuten aus der Facebook-Gruppe gefahren. Dort wird mir immer wieder erzählt, dass ihr sehr, sehr schnell unterwegs seit. Welchen Schnitt fährt ihr denn meistens? 
Da ich vom Flachland komme, muss ich mich erstmal an den kraftraubenden Boden und die anstrengenden Uphills erstmal gewöhnen. Somit bin ich noch nicht über einen Schnitt von 15,5 km/h gekommen.


----------



## hoedsch (23. Juli 2013)

michback83 schrieb:


> Somit bin ich noch nicht über einen Schnitt von 15,5 km/h gekommen.


Das reicht doch gut zum Mitfahren.


----------



## gnss (23. Juli 2013)

Wir machen halt keine Brötchenpausen. Der Schnitt sagt für sich gestellt nichts aus, dazu kommen noch Höhenmeter, welche Wege man fährt etc. Daten findest du wenn du ein paar Beiträge weiter hinten liest.


----------



## skalis (24. Juli 2013)

Habe meine Bremsbelags-Auswurfmaschine dann wieder halbwegs hingekriegt. 
Immer mit einem Blick nach links hinten/unten (ja nich noch mal verlieren ) bin ich Euch dann noch hinterhergehechelt, 
sah ja noch, wo Ihr in den Wald rein seid. Konnte Euren Spuren noch ein Stück bis nach dem Panzertrail folgen, dann hab ich's aufgegeben.
Erst kurz vorm Kiekeberg Richtung Heimfeld kam mir Markus (diesmal wirklich entspannt ausrollend) entgegen, na ja. 
Danke auf jeden Fall fürs Warten und den seelischen Beistand von Clemens ...
Schön wars trotzdem, waren dann auch für mich ca. 45 Km/700 Hm !


----------



## Hanswurschtl (24. Juli 2013)

Moin!
Ich glaube ich habe noch zwei von euch an der Cuxhavener fahren sehen als ich um 21:45 mit dem Auto zum Start fuhr. 
Hab mir gestern mal 3,5 Stunden lang angenehme Temperaturen, Vollmond und Krötenslalom gegeben. 
War um 1:15 Uhr wieder beim Auto.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebar__ (27. Juli 2013)

Hi, bin neu hier. 

Fahrt ihr am kommenden Dienstag?
Und wenn ja, darf ich mich anschließen? 

Gruß


----------



## hoedsch (29. Juli 2013)

Wir fahren jeden Dienstag um 18:30 Uhr los, besondere meterologische Ereignisse mal ausgeschlossen.
Sofern Du kein blutiger Anfänger bist und zügig durch die HaBe fahren möchtest, dann komm vorbei.


----------



## Bikebar__ (29. Juli 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wir fahren jeden Dienstag um 18:30 Uhr los, besondere meterologische Ereignisse mal ausgeschlossen.
> Sofern Du kein blutiger Anfänger bist und zügig durch die HaBe fahren möchtest, dann komm vorbei.



Also MBT allgemein fahre ich schon seit einigen Jahren, auch längere Strecken. Da ich aber erst seit kurzem in HH wohne und aus dem flachen Ostfriesland komme, muss ich mich noch ein bisschen an die HaBe gewöhnen. 

Meiner Meinung fahre ich zügig und Ausdauer habe ich auch, allerdings kann ich es auch schlecht beurteilen da ich nicht weiß wie ihr drauf seid.

Ich fahre gerne mit, und falls ich (aus irgendeinem Grund) irgendwann nicht mehr hinterher kommen sollte, klinke ich mich einfach aus


----------



## skalis (29. Juli 2013)

Sei vorsichtig, wenn Du Deine Bremsbeläge zufällig während der Fahrt verlierst, lassen *SIE* Dich einfach alleine in der Pampa stehen


----------



## Bikebar__ (29. Juli 2013)

skalis schrieb:


> Sei vorsichtig, wenn Du Deine Bremsbeläge zufällig während der Fahrt verlierst, lassen *SIE* Dich einfach alleine in der Pampa stehen



Da scheint wohl schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben


----------



## neubicolt (29. Juli 2013)

michback83 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine kurze Frage. Ich bin einschließlich heute zum fünften mal mit einigen Leuten aus der Facebook-Gruppe gefahren. Dort wird mir immer wieder erzählt, dass ihr sehr, sehr schnell unterwegs seit. Welchen Schnitt fährt ihr denn meistens?



Sowas liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters 

Ich kenn 1-2 die da mal mitgefahren sind. Die kommen eher aus dem Enduro-Bereich und selbst denen war es zu langsam, teils sogar nervig da die quasi an jedem Stock anhalten und ne Pause machen. Die ganze Truppe hat sich wohl auch schon geteilt...nix für mich.

Gemütlich ca. 18kmh
Power ca. 22kmh

Meißt so 50-60km mit irgendwas über 1000hm, maximal eine kurze Bananenpause.

So sehen meine Touren in den HaBe meißtens aus.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michback83 (29. Juli 2013)

Danke für die gute Antwort. Also das liegt definitiv über meinem Leistungsniveau . 
Selbst bei einem geringen Trailanteil würde ich in den HaBe als Wildfutter liegen bleiben.  Durch den oftmals sandigen Boden und die knackigen Anstiege finde ich das Fahren in den HaBe einerseits super, doch andererseits ist es auch sehr anstrengend, sodass mir die eine oder andere Pause recht gelegen kommt. Von daher werde ich mich wohl noch etwas länger in der Facebook-Gruppe aufhalten und wünsche euch stets gute Fahrt. 

Gruß


----------



## hoedsch (29. Juli 2013)

Moment mal:
Das was neubicolt da beschreibt sind seine eigenen Touren durch die HaBe und die haben absolut nichts mit der DOD Runde zu tun. Die Daten der DOD-Runde findest Du eigentlich immer, wenn du mal ein paar Beiträge zurückblätterst.

Für die Dokumentation weiterer persönlicher Heldengeschichten schlage ich vor, einen eigenen Thread zu verwenden.


----------



## neubicolt (29. Juli 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Für die Dokumentation weiterer persönlicher Heldengeschichten schlage ich vor, einen eigenen Thread zu verwenden.



Ich hab nur drauf gewartet 

Man liest hier immer wieder was ihr so fahrt, ist ja ok, andere fahren anders und können das doch ebenso kundtun. Oder irre ich mich da?

Ich verkneife mir doch auch Kommentare zu euren Tourenbeschreibungen. Jeder wie er mag...

Ich finde an meinem Post zumindest nix "heldenhaftes" 

Gruß


----------



## LowRider4711 (29. Juli 2013)

> Gemütlich ca. 18kmh
> Power ca. 22kmh
> 
> Meißt so 50-60km ...
> ...



Das klingt aber reichlich heldenhaft


----------



## neubicolt (29. Juli 2013)

Ich zitier "euch" mal:



hoedsch schrieb:


> Heute wurde der Karlstein-Trail doppelt befahren einmal hin und dann zurück. Sonst gab es aber keine erwähnenswerten Vorkommnisse.
> 40km, 700Hm, *Schnitt weit über 16km/h*



Und jetzt nochmal die Frage: Was stört euch eigentlich an meinem post?

Das ich ggf. alleine minimal fixer unterwegs bin? Ich bitte euch...

Ich kann objektiv betrachtet nix verwerfliches an meinem post erkennen, wenn sich irgendwer subjektiv daran stört, so what! Sein Ding...

Ist für mich durch das Thema ...Leute gibt's, echt...

Behandelt ihr die Leute die sich euch anschließen wollen auch so? Na dann


----------



## hoedsch (29. Juli 2013)

Es störte lediglich der Ort des Posts. Es geht in diesem Thread um die DOD-Runde und zu dem Zeitpunkt ging es konkret darum, was wann wie gefahren wird. Da passt eine Tourbeschreibung einer eigenen Runde oder Samstags-Facebook-Runden einfach nicht zum Thema.


----------



## neubicolt (30. Juli 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Es störte lediglich der Ort des Posts. Es geht in diesem Thread um die DOD-Runde und zu dem Zeitpunkt ging es konkret darum, was wann wie gefahren wird. Da passt eine Tourbeschreibung einer eigenen Runde oder Samstags-Facebook-Runden einfach nicht zum Thema.



Ok, unter dem Gesichtspunkt kann ich es halbwegs nachvollziehen. Dann schreib es doch so und die Welt ist rund . Dieses unterschwellige hätte nicht notgetan, und dass andere auf diesen Zug mit aufspringen auch nicht!

Jeder fährt wie er mag, hauptsache es macht jedem Spass, darum gehts 

Kette rechts!


----------



## jab (30. Juli 2013)

Moin allerseits,

und wie sieht es heute Abend mit irgendwelchen "Heldentaten" aus? Im Moment ziehen die dicken Schauer ja noch nördlich vorbei, aber wer weiß... 

Falls es trocken bleibt, komme ich jedenfalls, sonst noch jemand?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## hoedsch (30. Juli 2013)

Es ist Dienstag, es wird gefahren. Was denn sonst?


----------



## peterbe (30. Juli 2013)

Ich bekomme Besuch und kann erst nächste Woche wieder in den Peleton einsteigen. Euch viel Spaß und vielleicht weniger Regen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (30. Juli 2013)

Heute war wieder alles dabei, nur kein Regen.
Angekommen ist vermutlich nur Martin, der seinen Schrotthaufen wieder zur KH zurück befördern musste. Sonst gab es Knieschaden, vielleicht nix gut Mittagessen und zerfetzte Naben. 
40km bei 820hm wären es geworden, wenn denn jemand zur KH zurück gefahren wäre.


----------



## gnss (30. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mein fixed 29r Fully schön an der Straße zur KH bewegt und habe dort Matthias getroffen.


----------



## Gothic70 (31. Juli 2013)

Der dank dem elbtunnel eine halbe Stunde zu spät war und Grade in der Zeit 27 km und 360 hm schaffte.
Die Ferien der Kinder rauben mir jede Kondition.
Eine Ewigkeit ohne Bike.
Aber ich war da,wenn auch zu spät.


----------



## peterbe (31. Juli 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich habe mein fixed 29r Fully schön an der Straße zur KH bewegt und habe dort Matthias getroffen.



Sauber gerissen die Nabe? Ich hätte noch einen Ersatzlaufradsatz mit stabilen Dt-Naben. 

Muss ja ein Fiaskodienstag gewesen den....


----------



## gnss (31. Juli 2013)

Was ist da denn genau verbaut?


----------



## LowRider4711 (31. Juli 2013)

Klingt wirklich nach einer legendären Runde. Hoffe, dass sich alle Knie wieder gut erholen!


----------



## hoedsch (31. Juli 2013)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Klingt wirklich nach einer legendären Runde.


Wird Zeit, dass Du wieder einsteigst. Arek schaut auch schon immer wieder mal vorbei, um sich davon zu überzeugen, dass wir auch wirklich fahren.


----------



## LowRider4711 (1. August 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass Du wieder einsteigst.


Werde mich bemühen. Aber nächsten Dienstag geht bei mir wieder nicht, wegen Einschulung...


----------



## hoedsch (3. August 2013)

Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit einer Runde aus?

Ich geh jetzt erstmal Bremsleitungen kürzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (3. August 2013)

Ich hatte 13 Uhr KH gedacht. Perfekt, um deine Bremsen einzubremsen...


----------



## hoedsch (3. August 2013)

Passt!
Eingebremst habe ich heute schon, aber mit den langen Schläuchen kann man sich nicht unter Leute trauen.


----------



## de_reu (3. August 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich hatte 13 Uhr KH gedacht. Perfekt, um deine Bremsen einzubremsen...



13:00 ist mir fast nen bisschen spät, bin am nachmittag noch verplant...


----------



## hoedsch (3. August 2013)

Ich kann auch früher, Du musst nur Peter überzeugen.


----------



## peterbe (3. August 2013)

Dann lass und 12.30 KH sagen und ich hol Delf um 12 ab


----------



## de_reu (3. August 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> Dann lass und 12.30 KH sagen und ich hol Delf um 12 ab



o.k., ich müsste so gegen 15:00 - 15:30 wieder zurück; 
oder soll ich da besser selber fahren?
Wielang wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan-bux (5. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nach längerer Pause von der Dod -Runde komme ich morgen mal wieder.

Bin 18:30 an der KH.

Bis dann 

Gruss Jan


----------



## peterbe (5. August 2013)

Schön! Wir freuen uns! Hoffentlich bleiben morgen mal die Bikes und Mägen heile...


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (6. August 2013)

Moin, 
nach längerer DOD Pause bin ich heute wieder mit dabei. Mal sehen, ob ich konditionell noch mithalten kann.
Gruß, Frank


----------



## Gothic70 (6. August 2013)

Urlaub zu ende ich komme auch. Matthias


----------



## hoedsch (7. August 2013)

38km und 750Hm sind es gestern noch geworden, obwohl doch einige Pausen wegen Reifen- und Gabeldefekt, Warten und Suchen vorhanden waren.
Der letzte Trail wurde dann im Restlicht des Tages absolviert.


----------



## Bikebar__ (7. August 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> 38km und 750Hm sind es gestern noch geworden, obwohl doch einige Pausen wegen Reifen- und Gabeldefekt, Warten und Suchen vorhanden waren.
> Der letzte Trail wurde dann im Restlicht des Tages absolviert.



Die 38km -  auf welchen Zeitraum bzw. was war das Durchschnittstempo?
Ich möchte damit nur wissen, ob ich bei euch mithalten kann 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## hoedsch (7. August 2013)

Wir sind gestern von 18:30 bis 21:20 Uhr unterwegs gewesen.
Am 29.7. hatte ich dich bereits schon eingeladen vorbeizukommen.


----------



## Bikebar__ (7. August 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wir sind gestern von 18:30 bis 21:20 Uhr unterwegs gewesen.
> Am 29.7. hatte ich dich bereits schon eingeladen vorbeizukommen.



Ich weiß, ich habe mich auch sehr über die Einladung gefreut. Leider war ich die letzten Wochen biketechnisch etwas eingeschränkt, aber nu bin ich mit nem neuen Enduro wieder problemlos unterwegs 

Die Einladung nehme ich für den kommenden Dienstag gerne entgegen.


----------



## yako54 (13. August 2013)

Ich würde mich heute auch gerne mal wieder anschließen. Um 18:30 ab Kärntner Hütte?.


----------



## Gothic70 (13. August 2013)

Ja, 18:30 wie jeden Dienstag, bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (13. August 2013)

Werde heute auch da sein, soweit meine Frau das Auto rechtzeitig zurückbringt 
Verspreche auch, heute mal keine Bremsbeläge zu verlieren oder bremse dann halt einfach nicht mehr 
Stefan


----------



## peterbe (13. August 2013)

Heute hatten wir mal Aprilwetter im August und wurden in der Heide voll erwischt, was allerdings für einen herrlichen Sonnenuntergang sorgte: hier auf dem Fischbeker Hauptkamm:





Wegen der Fotopausen und Unterstellern, Reparaturpausen und zunehmender Nässe im Sitzpolster kamen am Ende nur 28km und 600 hm zusammen. War trotzdem schön.


----------



## Kono (14. August 2013)

Super Foto!


----------



## gnss (14. August 2013)

Ja sehr hübsch, vor allem wenn man es aus dem Trockenen betrachtet.

Ich plane am Freitag eine große Heiderunde, spätester Starttermin 15:30, will jemand mit?

Was ist mit diesem Geheimtraining am Samstag, steht das? Wann, wo, wer, womit?


----------



## hoedsch (14. August 2013)

Nee, das war trotz Schlamms auch in der Realität hübsch.
Freitag kann ich nicht, da muss ich rudern.


----------



## hoedsch (14. August 2013)

Ich habe die Lösung, was an meinem Lenker noch fehlt:


----------



## peterbe (14. August 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich habe die Lösung, was an meinem Lenker noch fehlt:



bumderassa Bonanza...


----------



## gnss (20. August 2013)




----------



## peterbe (20. August 2013)

So war das heute also 5 min vor Dunkelheit oben in der Heide, wir haben es gerade noch bis 21;10 zurück an die KH geschafft, ohne in der Dunkelheit mit Bäumen zu kollidieren. Da uns zur Zeit die Helligkeit wegrennt, mussten wir heute mal unsere Standardergebnisse mit 800hm und 33km ein wenig schneller und komprimierter fahren, was fast zur abschließenden Meuterei der Unwilligen geführt hätte, schlussendlich war es aber eine super Runde. Nur leider haben wir wieder nicht die 1000 hm geknackt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (21. August 2013)

Dafür tut mir jeder Knochen weh, aber super Top Runde


----------



## de_reu (24. August 2013)

Ich würde heute evtl. noch ne kleine Runde fahren wollen?



gnss schrieb:


> Ja sehr hübsch, vor allem wenn man es aus dem Trockenen betrachtet.
> 
> Ich plane am Freitag eine große Heiderunde, spätester Starttermin 15:30, will jemand mit?
> 
> Was ist mit diesem Geheimtraining am Samstag, steht das? Wann, wo, wer, womit?


----------



## hoedsch (28. August 2013)

Gestern haben wir zu viert die Sommersaison beendet und eine Runde über den Karlstein hingelegt. Ab nächster Woche ist wieder Licht angesagt.


----------



## John Rico (30. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Leider habe ich die meisten schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen, aber 18:30 Uhr ist fÃ¼r mich leider utopisch geworden. Als stiller Mitleser treibe ich mich hier aber immer noch rum.

Und ich habe ein Anliegen: Hat einer von euch Lust, beim 24 h Rennen in Wittenborn in einem Vierer-Team zu starten? Termin ist der 21.-22.09., schÃ¶ner Kurs (Ã¤hnlich Buchholz mit weniger Rampen), Gesamtstrecke p.P. ca. 100 km in 6 h, fÃ¼r die Unterkunft ist gesorgt (groÃes Zelt, Heizung, Tisch und StÃ¼hle, ...), Startgeld sind 60 â¬ incl. aller Nebenkosten (Campingplatz, Versorgung in der Wechselzone usw.). Es treten diverse Teams aus den HaBes an und es hat im letzten Jahr viel SpaÃ gemacht.

Einer unserer Fahrer hat leider nachtrÃ¤glich vom Arbeitgeber ein Urlaubsverbot fÃ¼r das WE bekommen, nun brauchen wir dringend Ersatz. Vielleicht hat einer von euch ja Lust, am besten schickt ihr mir fÃ¼r alles weitere eine PN.

VG
Sven


----------



## gnss (3. September 2013)

geheimtraining?


----------



## peterbe (3. September 2013)

yes wie immer: 18.30 kh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (3. September 2013)

Ich schaffe es nicht


----------



## hoedsch (3. September 2013)

Heute sind wir zu viert eine schöne 900Hm Trailrunde gefahren. Die Bodenverhältnisse sind nach dem großem Regen wieder gut und die Lampen kamen auch wieder zum Einsatz.
Nächste Woche bin ich nicht dabei.


----------



## skalis (4. September 2013)

Nachdem meine Frau das Auto zu spät zurückgebracht hat, kam
ich erst kurz vor 19:00 Uhr zur KH. War natürlich niemand mehr da 
Hab dann einsam meine Runden gezogen, Ihr seid wohl immer genau da gefahren, wo ich nicht war


----------



## gnss (4. September 2013)

Wir waren immer auf einer Rampe nach oben.


----------



## skalis (4. September 2013)

Dann isses klar  Bin gestern nur bergab ..., hatte keinen Peter dabei !


----------



## peterbe (4. September 2013)

skalis schrieb:


> Dann isses klar  Bin gestern nur bergab ..., hatte keinen Peter dabei !



Ich glaube, damit ich meinen Ruf als Rampendrücker verliere, werde ich euch die nächsten Dienstage mal auf ausgedehnte Flachtrailetappen führen: Altenrehm, Stufenwald...


----------



## helgeb (5. September 2013)

Peter kann auch gefürchtete Überlandtouren.


----------



## flansch09 (5. September 2013)

Aber die werden normalerweise erst in der kalten Jahreshälfte gefahren, damit der Fahrtwind besser zur Geltung kommt.


----------



## Schori (8. September 2013)

Tach Männers! Bin von Chur nach Hamburg gezogen und nun auf der Sache nach einer lustigen Radl Runde. Hatte die Fischbeker Heide mal angetestet und war ziemlich begeistert. Nachdem nun mein Jekyll wahrscheinlich in irgendeinem verrosteten Transporter über irgendeine Grenze transportiert wurde muß ich mit meinem Cube Reaction vorlieb nehmen, das mich flott durch die Gegend trägt. Treffpunkt ist meist Kärtner Hütte? Flo


----------



## gnss (8. September 2013)

Immer Dienstag 18:30, außer es kommt viel Wasser von oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (10. September 2013)

Ich bin heute raus, meine Tochter hat heute Geburtstag. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Hanswurschtl (13. September 2013)

Seit gestern befinde ich mich in der glücklichen Situation die Wahl zwischen 26 , 27,5 oder 29 Zoll treffen zu dürfen:





Ist unter euch jemand der 27,5 (650B) fährt?
Da mein künftiges Schlechtwetterbike auch öfter durch's Unterholz, vor allem in technisch schwierigen Anstiegen oder steilen Hängen genutzt wird, wäre in dem Fall eher von den größeren Laufrädern abzuraten? 
Gibt es vielleicht sogar einen 29er-Fahrer der nicht von den großen Laufrädern begeistert ist? 

Um keine von den üblichen Diskussionen loszutreten:
Mit meiner Frage richte ich mich an die paar Leute unter euch die ich kenne und die mich und meine Fahrweise auch ein wenig einschätzen können. (Clemens, Peter, Felix, Delf, usw.)

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Hanswurschtl (13. September 2013)

Hier nochmal das oben eigentlich schon eingefügte aber nicht angezeigte Foto:


----------



## helgeb (13. September 2013)

Das kommt davon, dass du immer so viel bremst. Das hält doch keiner (Rahmen) aus. Tut mir Leid, dass ich nichts Sinnvolles beitragen will (kann).


----------



## Hanswurschtl (13. September 2013)

Helge hat schon wieder getrunken...

Ist aber tatsächlich beim Anbremsen einer Rechtskurve (Serpentine am Elbufer) genau im Kurvenscheitel passiert!


----------



## Tracer (14. September 2013)

Hallo Sven!
Ich würde dich wirklich zu einem 29' empfehlen. 
Ich selber hatte ich die Möglichkeit eins 3 Wochen lang ausprobiert, und nicht nur in dem HaBes sondern auch in dem Deister, und ich muss zugeben das Ding rockt!
Wenn du was hältbares haben möchtest, wäre ein cotic (stahl) eine Möglichkeit. 
Poste ein paar Fotos wenn du dein neues Rad fertig hast.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (14. September 2013)

Hm... 
Ich hatte letztes Jahr mal eines für meinen Kumpel Olaf zusammengebaut:





Das wäre schon was. 
Olaf ist leider einen Kopf größer als ich, so dass eine vernünftige Probe-/Testfahrt meinerseits bisher ausfiel. Ich wollte ihm die Sattelstütze nicht gleich ruinieren.

Außerdem hat der alter Frevler mittlerweile eine Federgabel einbauen lassen...

Aber mal schauen ob ich mit Klebeband die Sattelstütze schonend in den Rahmen schieben kann. Da würde ich aber wahrscheinlich erst übernächste Woche zu kommen.

Ist denn einer von euch auch mal so richtig fiese Unterholz-"wege" mit einem 29er gefahren? Diese dann auch bergauf?
Das mich die 29er dann nicht behindern ist wirklich wichtig, denn das Fahren Abseits ist genau das was die kalte Jahreszeit für mich interessant macht.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Hanswurschtl (14. September 2013)

Shit! 
Hab wohl die Originalgröße verlinkt...


----------



## tora (14. September 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Shit!
> Hab wohl die Originalgröße verlinkt...



Shit, da ist ja alles genau zu sehen.
Und das ist auch gut so.
Schöner, sauberer Aufbau. Sehr gut gelungen!
Der ganze Antrieb, ohne Öl an der Kette, und dem zugehörigen Dreck dazu, ist natürlich Prospektmaterial. Aber schön 

Liebe Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (14. September 2013)

Ich würde ausprobieren empfehlen. War den neuen Größen gegenüber sehr misstrauisch und habe beide ausprobiert.
29er sind toll, wenn man schnell rauf, durch die ebene oder über offene Trails runter will. Leider bleibt der Spaßfaktor bei engen Kurven oder gar Spitzkehren sowie bei schnellen Kurvenwechseln etwas auf der Strecke. Auch viel Luft unter den Reifen ist mit 29er komisch. Dennoch wäre ein 29er für zB. Marathons und technisch einfache XC Rennen meine Wahl, für ein Reise MTB sowieso.
650b fand ich sofort beim Draufsetzen über zeugend. Klettert etwas besser, hat etwas besseres Überollverhalten und Nachteile sind, wenn überhaupt, bei sehr schnellen und engen Kurvenwechseln zu spüren gewesen. Ansonsten war ich rundum überzeugt, auch beim Springen.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (14. September 2013)

Dank euch für die Antworten. 
Meine Tendenz geht auch Richtung 650B. 
Habe eben Fujibikes angeschrieben weil man den Rahmen den ich meinem Kumpel verbaut habe auch in der 650B Größe bekommen soll... Hab nur keinen Händler gefunden der den hat.
Sollte der aber das Doppelte kosten lasse ich's natürlich. 
Gruß
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (15. September 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Hier nochmal das oben eigentlich schon eingefügte aber nicht angezeigte Foto:



Sauber abgetrennt! Rahmen war hoffentlich für 180mm zugelassen. 

Was soll ich Dir empfehlen? Bei deiner Trailwahl einen Balkenmäher?
Irgend etwas mit kurzem Radstand halt.


----------



## LowRider4711 (15. September 2013)

Oder mit Ketten?!


----------



## peterbe (15. September 2013)

Naja, Müsing ist halt auch nur einfachstes Alu. Ein hochwertigerer Rahmen öderen vernünftiges Rad wird auch Svens Trails mitmachen. Welches Rad ich empfehle? Altitude 790.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (16. September 2013)

Ich habe nicht rausfinden können (Rahmen nicht hier) welches Alu der Müsingrahmen hat. Ich denke 6061 (non-butted , double butted aber wahrscheinlich nicht triple butted...).

Da sich's um mein künftiges Schlechtwetterbike handelt werde ich dafür nicht viel ausgeben und auch nichts anfälligeres verbauen. 

Ich denke mal Laut, vielleicht fällt einem ja was dazu ein oder eine Fehldenke meinerseits auf:
Eine Möglichkeit wäre evtl. für 250 Euro den Zoulou Thokoza (6061) Rahmen zu nehmen und eine Salsa Cromoto Stahlgabel für 29er (Einbauhöhe 468mm 45mm Vorlauf) einzubauen. 
Das wäre dieselbe Gabel wie beim Fuji oben.

Was den Lenkwinkel angeht bin ich mir nur nicht sicher.
Mein 26er hatte einen (nach Standardausstattung 100mm Federweg vorgesehenen) Lenkwinkel von 68,5 oder 69 soweit ich weiß.
Das Zoulou hat bei 100mm Federweg schon 71 Grad Lenkwinkel.

Dann kommen noch die anderen Faktoren hinzu: 

Alt   EBH:425mm    Steurrohr: 150mm
Neu        468mm                   100mm
Differenz   43mm                     50mm

Also wird wahrscheinlich der Unterschied zwischen 69 und 71  Grad ausschlaggebend sein da die Einbauhöhendifferenz schon durch die 1,5 Zoll Reifenunterschied ausgeglichen wird durch die das bike schon umgerechnet 380mm weiter nach oben kommt. 

Es könnte also vom Lenkwinkel her auf's Gleiche hinauskommen...
oder auch nicht...

Jetzt brauch ich mal die Formel für die Berechnung  - Einfluss Einbauhöhe auf Lenkwinkel - ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (16. September 2013)

Ach Dreck, mir fällt gerade selbst was auf: Die 71 Grad beziehen sich schon auf 27,5 Zoll Laufradgröße und entsprechender Gabel bei der sich der Hersteller über die EBH ausschweigt.


----------



## neubicolt (16. September 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Seit gestern befinde ich mich in der glücklichen Situation die Wahl zwischen 26 , 27,5 oder 29 Zoll treffen zu dürfen:
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Sven



Ohne deine Vorlieben/Fahrweise zu kennen möchte ich trotzdem meinen Senf dazugeben.

Ich bin vom 26" auf 29" umgestiegen diese Saison und kann nach ca. 3500km bisher keinen, wirklich KEINEN Nachteil erkennen. Bergauf, vor Allem wenn es technisch wird, ist 29" eine Macht. Das habe ich zum ersten mal wirklich auf einem Rennen im Harz gemerkt wo es über nasse Wurzeln steil bergauf ging. Ich bin Anfang August als einziger mit einem 29" und Hardtail eine Transalp gefahren. Ich war die Auffahrt zum Pfitscher Joch Allen anderen mit dem 29" meilenweit überlegen und konnte noch da fahren wo andere mit 26" hängen geblieben sind. Bergab konnte ich auch überall mithalten, z.B. runter vom Pfunderer Joch. Die beiden Stellen haben es technisch echt in sich. Die Abfahrt vom Pfunderer Joch ist stellenweise seeehr eng und verwinkelt. Auch hier konnte ich die so oft aus Zeitschriften zitierte "mangelnde Wendigkeit" nicht bestätigen. Fahrtechnisch waren alle Teilnehmer auf einem Level. Daher kann ich es ganz gut vergleichen.

27,5" kenne ich nicht, war für mich aber nie eine Alternative.

Gruß Christian


----------



## hoedsch (16. September 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Salsa Cromoto Stahlgabel für 29er (Einbauhöhe 468mm 45mm Vorlauf)



Ich dachte eine Gabel hätte Nachlauf. Sonst wäre das wie Einkaufswagen rückwärts schieben. 

Ansonsten würde ich mir auch was größeres kaufen, wenn ich derzeit dazu genötigt würde. Die Testräder vor ein paar Wochen in den HaBe haben mir ganz gut gefallen und von Schwerfälligkeit keine Spur.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (16. September 2013)

Ich vor Allem habe gerade wieder Hinterherlauf, dieser ist jedoch beruflicher Natur...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (16. September 2013)

@Neubicolt: Ich traue dir was deine Ausführungen bzgl technisch anspruchsvoller Strecken betrifft, misstraue dir aber was mich betrifft. . . 
"Schon wieder'ne Sielmann-Gedenkrunde" , genervtes Ächzen oder meistens ein einfaches "Muss das sein?" sind Dinge die ich öfter zu hören bekomme wenn mir während einer Runde spontan ein Zweig ganz weit entfernt im dichten Wald auffällt den ich noch nicht näher untersucht habe.
Ich *glaube* wenn ich das neben allen Ausführungen, auch deinen, berücksichtige sollte ich es mit 27,5 versuchen.
Wäre mein Schönwetterbike hinüber würde ich wahrscheinlich eher zu 29 tendieren, denn das soll einfach nur schnell die Trails runterknallen und ein paar mittelmäßige Sprünge abfedern können.

Hab mir ein Video zum Transalp-Anstieg mal angesehen. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGTr1LSaGGw"]Bike Transalp 2009 Schieben aufs Pfitscherjoch - YouTube[/nomedia]
Falls dies auch 2013 der Antieg war glaube ich sofort, dass größere Reifen hier von Vorteil sind.


----------



## neubicolt (16. September 2013)

Hm, die Quali is aufm Handy so mies, das könnte auch jeder andere Anstieg sein 

Es gibt ein Video vom 16.06.2010, das ist zwar die Abfahrt, aber die fährst du vom Schlegeisspeicher halt hoch und dann in Südtirol runter ins Pfitschtal. Ist nicht alles fahrbar, nur für trialer, aber mit 29" definitiv besser als mit 26"...

Gruß


----------



## de_reu (16. September 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht rausfinden können (Rahmen nicht hier) welches Alu der Müsingrahmen hat. Ich denke 6061 (non-butted , double butted aber wahrscheinlich nicht triple butted...).
> 
> Da sich's um mein künftiges Schlechtwetterbike handelt werde ich dafür nicht viel ausgeben und auch nichts anfälligeres verbauen. ...
> 
> Jetzt brauch ich mal die Formel für die Berechnung  - Einfluss Einbauhöhe auf Lenkwinkel - ....



1. 10 mm Einbauhöhe sind in etwa 0.5°
2. Willst du was zum Schrauben oder was zum Fahren?
3. Willst du Rennengewinnen oder auch auf anspruchsfolleren Trails Spaß haben?
4. Als Hardtail immer nen 29er; frag mal Peter nach Laufrädern, dann ist der Drops schon mal gelutscht.

5. die Vorschläge:

Wenns schön und für die Ewigkeit sein soll:
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...roduct/review-charge-bikes-cooker-ti-13-47408

oder auch sehr preiswert:
http://www.wigglesport.de/charge-co...m_medium=base&utm_campaign=de&kpid=5360510936

und was die Karre kann:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myLJGJBO1Ic"]Charge Cooker 29 can jump(Charge Bikes) - YouTube[/nomedia]

Oder etwas Flotter, aber mit guter Rahmengarantie und kulantem Service aus HH:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/220053-bergamont-neu-bergamont-revox-mgn-rh-m-im-eigenaufbau

Cu De


----------



## hoedsch (17. September 2013)

2 Leute, 2 Stunden bei bestem Wetter unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. September 2013)

Ich bin gestern mal für ca. zwei Stunden das oben angezeigte 29er mit Klickpedalen und leider mit Federgabel gefahren . 
Meine Position auf dem Bike war aufgrund der Federgabel viel zu aufrecht, so dass Vergleiche im Unterholz schwierig waren.
Bergauf ist man, egal wie der Anstieg aussieht, wirklich schneller.
Auf der Ebene kommt es ziemlich genau auf die 8% Geschwindigkeitsvorteil hinaus die ich mal irgendwo erlesen habe.
Hier muss allerdings auch der Vergelich zwischen Fat Albert und Racing Ralph einbezogen werden.
Was besonders auffiel:
Bei technisch schwierigen Anstiegen die ich mit dem 26er und 26-36 nur im Sitzen hochkomme verhielt sich das 29er trotz deutlich schlechterer Untersetzung (28-36 und der größere Umfang) (und zum Vergleich neue Racing Ralph beim 29er - noch einigermaßen profilierte Fat Alberts beim 26er) sehr gutmütig.

Wo mir die Reifen beim 26er im Stehen längst durchgedreht wären konnte ich das 29er noch problemlos im Stehen weiterfahren. 

Das sind Vorteile auf die man schwer verzichten möchte, sobald man sie einmal erlebt hat. 
Jetzt weiß ich warum bei reinen CC-Strecken nur noch 29er am Start sind

Als ich dann wieder auf meinem bergauf eh schwergängigen Fully saß war das natürlich erst einmal merkwürdig aber trotzdem mag ich die Nähe zum Boden doch lieber bzw. ist mir der Abstand zum Boden beim 29er einfach zu groß.

Ich werde es daher mal mit 650B versuchen, bekomme den Rahmen dafür allerdings erst  in einem Monat.

Dann gibt's natürlich'n Bericht.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Gothic70 (24. September 2013)

Heute ist Eltern sprechtag von meinem Sohn , also kein Biken für mich. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (24. September 2013)

Ich bin leider auch anderweitig unterwegs. Und nächsten Dienstag leider auch nicht dabei.
Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## hoedsch (24. September 2013)

Bei dem halbgaren Wetter und meiner Schniefnase lege ich eine Pause ein.


----------



## hoedsch (1. Oktober 2013)

Hier ist ja richtig was los. 18:30 Uhr im Wald!


----------



## de_reu (1. Oktober 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Hier ist ja richtig was los. 18:30 Uhr im Wald!



ja, bin schon da...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (3. Oktober 2013)

Technikfrage: 
Ich werde demnächst meinen ersten Rahmen mit Postmountaufnahme (160mm) für die Bremse haben. 
Wo finde ich einen Adapter mit dem ich die 180mm Scheibe (Hayes) fahren kann?

Ich habe gestern ca. 20 Minuten gesucht und nichts gefunden. Es scheint mir als gäbe es von allen Herstellern nur die Adapter für die Gabel. Ich würde zwar denken, die müssten auch hinten passen, scheint aber so zu sein.

Wie habt Ihr das gelöst?


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Oktober 2013)

Sowas?

http://www.bikecorner24.de/shimano-...ppa/scheibenbremse-adapter/shimano-p-984.html


----------



## Hanswurschtl (3. Oktober 2013)

Danke!
So einen habe ich sogar noch von Avid rumliegen. 
Ich finde es nur merkwürdig, dass immer explizit darauf hingewiesen wird, dass diese Adapter für die Gabel und nicht für PM allgemein nutzbar sind.
So hören sich die Beschribungen auf den Händlerseiten für mich zumindest an.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Oktober 2013)

Wurscht. Die Beschreibungen sind einfach noch aus Zeiten, als PM eine reine Gabelsache war. Wichtig ist, dass du +20mm hast.
Bei Avid musst du gucken, da sind die Adapter anders, wegen der doofen Unterlegscheiben.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (4. Oktober 2013)

Hatte den Avid eh aus Unwissenheit mit meiner alten Bremse zusammen verscheuert, wie ich gestern noch feststellte. 
Hab mir jetzt den von Ashima(oder so) bestellt. Soll für Hayes und andere passen.
Danke nochmal!

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yako54 (8. Oktober 2013)

Geselle mich heute mal wieder dazu.


----------



## hoedsch (8. Oktober 2013)

Wer kommt denn heute überhaupt?


----------



## flansch09 (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## hoedsch (8. Oktober 2013)

Eine fast spätsommerliche Runde zu fünft war das heute, nur die Dunkelheit erinnerte schon an den Herbst, von Helges Winterklamotten mal abgesehen.
Geschraubt und repariert wurde auch reichlich, aber alle sind irgendwie wieder zurück zur Hütte gekommen.


----------



## peterbe (15. Oktober 2013)

Heute um 18.30: begrüßen wir den Wald, wie er uns die nächsten 7 Monate begegnen wird: nass, kalt, schlammig... ich pack mein SSP ein, dann brauche ich weniger putzen...


----------



## Gothic70 (15. Oktober 2013)

Juhu, ich komme auch mal wieder euch ein wenig abbremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (15. Oktober 2013)

Beachtet bitte das Chaos auf der A7.


----------



## peterbe (15. Oktober 2013)

Was ist da los?


----------



## LowRider4711 (15. Oktober 2013)

Baustelle südlich des Tunnels zwischen Moorburg und Homefield. Gibt momentan ordentlich Rückstau.


----------



## Gothic70 (15. Oktober 2013)

Na super


----------



## Hanswurschtl (15. Oktober 2013)

Mein 27,5er Aufbau setzt sich fort, es fehlt nur noch der Rahmen.

Eine Frage nochmal zwischendurch:
Ich habe versehentlich den Hans Dampf als Super Gravity Version bestellt welcher sich trotz gutmütiger Mavic Felgenflankenhöhe kaum auf- bzw. abziehen lässt.
- Und jetzt bitte keine Anspielungen auf meine Gicht und Rheuma geschwächten Pfoten -
Die Pacestar Variante ließ sich problemlos aufziehen.
Die Trailstar Supergravity Variante lies sich nur äußerst mühevoll auf und fast gar nicht abziehen:






Ich würde die SG Variante wegen der stabilen Seitenwände in Verbindung mit der geplanten Starrgabel trotzdem gern behalten, deshalb zu meiner Frage:

Kennt jemand einen Trick um solche Reifen auch unterwegs mit Toolwerkzeug und evtl. kaltgefrorenen bzw.  schwitzigen Händen abzuziehen? 

So möchte ich mit dem Ding nämlich keine Panne haben.


----------



## gnss (15. Oktober 2013)

Den Reifen rundherum an die tiefste Stelle in der Felge drücken und dann das letzte Stück über das Felgenhorn ziehen. Reifenheber sind überflüssig.


----------



## hoedsch (15. Oktober 2013)

Während andere noch schrauben haben wir heute zu fünft eine trockene Runde hingelegt. Schlamm konnte weitgehend vermieden werden, nur das Loch unten auf dem Panzertrail ist gut gefüllt.
Technische Daten wie immer.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (16. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Tip! Ich probiere das heute mal aus. 
Markus hat noch Babypuder empfohlen. Ist aber evtl. nicht so schlau den ganzen Reifen damit einzureiben. 
Nicht dass das Bike beim Bremsen einfach weiterrollt...
Ich werde wohl die Stelle bei der 27,5 Markierung damit einreiben damit ich zumindest einen Bereich habe der besser flutscht.


----------



## skalis (16. Oktober 2013)

Puder (am besten Talkum = Gummipflege) bringt vor allem was, um die Reibung zwischen Schlauch und Mantel zu verringern.
Habe da auch schon alles durch, allerdings nicht, weil ich den Reifen nicht
auf die Felge bringe, sondern weil der so streng auf der Felge sitzt, dass ich einfach keinen Rundlauf hinkriege. Schwalbe bietet da noch so eine Flüssigkeit, die man auf den Reifenwulst (und die Felgenkanten) panschen kann. Die trocknet wohl im Gegensatz zu Spülmittel (Stichwort Weiterfahren nach Bremsung ) relativ schnell ab ...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe gestern den Tip von GNSS befolgt.
Der SuperGravity Reifen ist so schweinesteif und breit an den Reifenflanken, dass das kaum funktioniert.
Ich glaube ich zieh das Ding (zum zweiten Mal) wieder runter und schicke den zurück.
Vielleicht haben Downhillfelgen ja einen geringeren Umfang und der Reifen macht dann wieder Sinn. Aber Mavic ist da ja auch nicht so irre wie z.B. Easton. Bei denen musste ich ja mal einen Conti4000 vom RR-Laufrad runterschneiden wogegen beim Mavic LRS alles locker ohne Reifenheber ging.

Mittlerweile gibt's noch ein Problem:
Mein Rahmen kommt erst im Februar statt wie angekündigt Mitte Oktober. 
Also suche ich nach einem neuen und überlege schon 29 mit 27,5 zu fahren oder mir einen passenen 26er zu suchen oder was auch immer.

27er von 
Trenga
Zoulu 
Radon 
Roseversand
Poison
habe ich mir schon angesehen, passen aber von der Geometrie her oder vom Preis her nicht. Soll ja mein Schlechtwetterbike werden und dafür sind mir über 250,- 300,- Euro für den Rahmen zu schade.

Lapierre sieht noch von der Geometrie her interessant aus
Bergamont auch, doch da habe ich den Ansprechpartner noch nicht erreichen können.

Canyon, Stevens und Trek haben wohl nichts im Hardtailsektor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (17. Oktober 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Mein 27,5er Aufbau setzt sich fort, es fehlt nur noch der Rahmen.


Als hätte ich es geahnt, dass ein Aufbau erst stattfinden kann, wenn das Gerüst steht. Ein Haufen Teile in eine Kiste werfen ist noch kein Aufbau.

Trotzdem viel Erfolg beim Suchen nach dem passenden Stück Alu.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (17. Oktober 2013)

Funktioniert schon wie ich bei den letzten drei Bikes bewiesen habe. 
Auch hier gibt es nur das Liefer- bzw. Zeitproblem, ansonsten ist alles passend vorhanden.

Was ich allerdings ergänzend dazu sagen muss: Erfahrungen mit Fehlkäufen und Kompatibilitätproblemen bei meinen ersten Bikes lassen mich mittlerweile 10mal nachschauen, ob ich denn nicht etwas beim Semi-Pressfit-Tapered-44mm-10mm Steuersatz mit 7, nein warte, 15 mm Aheadkappe für die Salsagabel mit Reduzierkonus ...moment ich muss kotzen... so bin wieder da... übersehen habe.

Aber danke für die Erfolgswünsche und bis bald auf meinem 26 Rahmen mit 27,5er Schlappen, denn mittlerweile läuft's wohl darauf hinaus.


----------



## gnss (19. Oktober 2013)

Ist heute Geheimtraining angesetzt?


----------



## peterbe (19. Oktober 2013)

Eher morgen nachmittag...


----------



## hoedsch (19. Oktober 2013)

Das war heute nicht geheim, sondern wie immer vormittags ab Kh


----------



## de_reu (20. Oktober 2013)

Bin heute leider raus. 8(


----------



## hoedsch (20. Oktober 2013)

Die avisierte Nachmittagstour scheint dann ja doch eine Geheimtour zu sein.


----------



## peterbe (20. Oktober 2013)

Ja, durch notwendige Flexibilität und die Absage meines Mitfahrers fand sie tatsächlich um 10 Uhr schon bei Sonnenschein statt, ich habe ein wenig mit dem roten Bock an der Bergabperformance gefeilt...


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gothic70 (22. Oktober 2013)

Blöder Tunnel alles dicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (22. Oktober 2013)

Heute hat der Herbst nochmal ein laues Lüftchen spendiert und leichte Bekleidung war angesagt. So konnten wir noch eine schöne Runde durch die Heide stehen und fast sauber bleiben.
Technische Daten waren wir immer.


----------



## peterbe (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde heute mal um 12.30 an der KH aufbrechen.


----------



## hoedsch (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich hoffe du hast noch Mitfahrer gefunden. Ich habe die Sonne ab 10 Uhr genossen. Der angekündigte und dann auch tatsächlich stattfindende Regen ab Mittag machte diesen Termin nicht wirklich attraktiv.


----------



## peterbe (27. Oktober 2013)

Wir hatten eine tolle Tour: zwar die ersten 10 min Regen, danach aber drei Stunden Sonne, Wind und Wolken, abgetrockenete Trails und erst zu dritt und dann zu zweit herrliche Herbsttrails. Hoffentlich bleibt uns der Herbst noch ein wenig so trocken erhalten.


----------



## peterbe (28. Oktober 2013)

Wer ist den in diesem Winter im DOD-WP-Team dabei? Zum Angreifen hat es die letzten Jahre nicht gereicht, um gemeinsam Spaß zu haben und ein Gesprächsthemathema für unsere endlosen Nachtfahrten zu haben sollte es in diesem Jahr mal wieder nach vorne losgehen...
Wer macht mit? Bedingung sollte sein, den WP mit dem nötigen Ernst zu betreiben (Empörung zeigen, wenn Schneeschippen eingetragen wird, Rolle ist Warmduscherkram, Aufrunden ist Ehrensache, Pinkelpausen werden abgezogen, Über die Relativität aus Zeit und der Zeitdifferenz zwischen Schlupf am Vorderrad und Hinterrad wird ernsthaft diskutiert und über alle Luschen wird geschimpft. 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/322


----------



## helgeb (28. Oktober 2013)

Wär gern dabei. Gebe mein Bestes für die Zeit auf dem Rad. Ansonsten punkte ich mit Schneeschippen, Rolle und Empörung in großzügig gerundeten 30min-Einheiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich wäre auch dabei mit leider dann nicht sooooooo Viel Fahrzeit, Dienstag und 2 std am Wochenende, mehr habe ich nicht anzubieten.


----------



## flansch09 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich wär auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Gothic70 (29. Oktober 2013)

Was sagt denn der Wetter Gott heute? Fahren ja oder nein. Ist jemand am Start?


----------



## Gothic70 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube heute fährt niemand?


----------



## Gothic70 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich müsste es bis 17:15 wissen, sonst schaffe ich es nicht mehr rechtzeitig.


----------



## skalis (29. Oktober 2013)

Wollte heut eigentlich kommen. Bin zwar n'bisschen knie-lädiert,
aber würde mich schon aufmachen


----------



## hoedsch (29. Oktober 2013)

Es schüttet Strömen. Das ginge nur mit Schnorchel


----------



## Gothic70 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ne,dann bin ich raus,tauchen mag ich nicht.den waldboden von unten sehe ich noch früh genug.


----------



## peterbe (29. Oktober 2013)

Son Schiet.... Dann bleibe ich auch zuhause


----------



## skalis (29. Oktober 2013)

Ja, jetzt seh ichs auch auf'm Regenradar.
Bei uns ist es grad (noch) wolkenlos, daher mein Optimismus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtberHH (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich will heute noch eine Runde fahren, Wetter sieht ja noch gut aus und soll wohl bis heute Abend auch so bleiben.
Hat noch jemand Lust und Zeit? Treffpunkt 17.00Uhr Kärtner Hütte


----------



## SvenniLiteville (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde gern mitkommen, bin aber in Moment 1,5 km/h langsamer


----------



## mtberHH (31. Oktober 2013)

1.5km/h langsamer als ein 21er Schnitt, das passt doch 

Nein, Du kannst gerne vorbei kommen, aus der Facebook Gruppe ist auch noch einer um 17.00Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte. Der scheint auch eher Lust auf eine ruhigere Tour zu haben.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (31. Oktober 2013)

Es ist etwas Stau und ich werde erst 17:15 da sein, könnt Ihr warten?


----------



## Sven7181 (3. November 2013)

was eine Schlammschlacht heute

man sieht sich


----------



## hoedsch (3. November 2013)

Wieso Schlammschlacht? Das ging doch prima heute.
Bei diesem Wetter gibt es allerdings auch ein paar No-go-Areas im Wald.


----------



## Sven7181 (3. November 2013)

wir sind ja auch gefahren und nicht gegangen


----------



## peterbe (3. November 2013)

War schön heute, aber jenseits der gefallenen Bäume hatten wir auch andere Hindernisse


----------



## skalis (4. November 2013)

Das wars mit Winterpokal ...





und





Wenigstens erst unten nach der Wurzelabfahrt vom Paul-Roth-Stein.
Kein Crash, einfach Sattel nach hinten weggeknickt, schöne Sch***sse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (4. November 2013)

Ist die Karre schon wieder kaputt.


----------



## skalis (4. November 2013)

Nee, bisschen Klebeband, dann iss gut 
Keine Ahnung, so schlimm fahr ich auch nicht ...


----------



## Gothic70 (4. November 2013)

Oh, man du hast es auch nicht leicht......... Soll Ich dir meinen Lötkolben leihen, besser als Klebeband


----------



## skalis (4. November 2013)

Nee, Löten sieht immer so hässlich aus !


----------



## peterbe (4. November 2013)

Ich empfehle was vernünftiges: hol dir ein Rocky...


----------



## skalis (4. November 2013)

Da kann ein Vater von 6 Kindern nur müde lächeln 
Bikes im Preisbereich von Kleinwagen liegen nich drin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (5. November 2013)

Was gebrochene Rahmen angeht kann der Markus evtl. weiterhelfen. 
Wenn man sich an sein zu Dreiviertel gebrochen/gerissenes Unterrohr beim KLEIN Rahmen mit Starrgabel zurückerinnert. 
'ne halbe Rolle Panzertape stabilisiert mit ein bisschen Natodraht... ist noch für mindestens eine Saison gut!
Hast davon nicht noch'n Foto, Markus?


----------



## SvenniLiteville (5. November 2013)

skalis schrieb:


> Da kann ein Vater von 6 Kindern nur müde lächeln
> Bikes im Preisbereich von Kleinwagen liegen nich drin ...



Da könnte ich Dir weiterhelfen:
- Dieses süsse Baby sucht ein neues zu Hause und hat noch 8 Jahre Bruchgarantie, Laufräder haben ebenfalls lebenslange Garantie gegen Speichenbruch...


----------



## skalis (5. November 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Was gebrochene Rahmen angeht kann der Markus evtl. weiterhelfen.
> Wenn man sich an sein zu Dreiviertel gebrochen/gerissenes Unterrohr beim KLEIN Rahmen mit Starrgabel zurückerinnert.
> 'ne halbe Rolle Panzertape stabilisiert mit ein bisschen Natodraht... ist noch für mindestens eine Saison gut!
> Hast davon nicht noch'n Foto, Markus?



Nö, da müsste ich meine Fahrweise dann doch etwas anpassen


----------



## Hanswurschtl (5. November 2013)

> da müsste ich meine Fahrweise dann doch etwas anpassen


Du meinst noch ein wenig schneller fahren und mindestens 90 Kilo auf die Waage bringen? 
Dazu noch spezifisches Beinmuskeltraining, um den unterrohrfreundlichen Wiegetritt zu optimieren bzw. dem von Markus einigermaßen anzugleichen?
Ja, das wird hart...

Obwohl... bei deinem Rahmenbruch ist der Wiegetritt evtl. nicht so ausschlaggebend.


----------



## hoedsch (5. November 2013)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Da könnte ich Dir weiterhelfen:
> - Dieses süsse Baby sucht ein neues zu Hause und hat noch 8 Jahre Bruchgarantie, Laufräder haben ebenfalls lebenslange Garantie gegen Speichenbruch...



Das hat doch jetzt schon ein Knick im Unterrohr.


----------



## mtberHH (5. November 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Was gebrochene Rahmen angeht kann der Markus evtl. weiterhelfen.
> Wenn man sich an sein zu Dreiviertel gebrochen/gerissenes Unterrohr beim KLEIN Rahmen mit Starrgabel zurückerinnert.
> 'ne halbe Rolle Panzertape stabilisiert mit ein bisschen Natodraht... ist noch für mindestens eine Saison gut!
> Hast davon nicht noch'n Foto, Markus?



Du hast ein wesentliches Detail vergessen, die Sägeblätter aus meiner Hobbywerkstatt! 
Leider gibt´s kein Foto mehr von dem guten Stück, war auf meinem Laptop und der Sicherungsfestplatte, die letztes Jahr bei einem Einbruch in fremde Hände gewandert sind.


----------



## skalis (5. November 2013)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Du meinst noch ein wenig schneller fahren und mindestens 90 Kilo auf die Waage bringen?



Das mit den 90 Kilo krieg ich hin, das andere wird schwieriger


----------



## peterbe (5. November 2013)

Genug gesabbelt, los gehts um 18.30 an der KH!


----------



## Gothic70 (5. November 2013)

Ich habe Bank Termine, vergessen. Kann heute nicht


----------



## jab (5. November 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> Genug gesabbelt, los gehts um 18.30 an der KH!


Mal einen Blick aufs Regenradar riskiert ... na dann viel Spaß! Ich habe mir meine heutigen Punkte schon bei Sonne in der Mittagspause gesichert... 

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (5. November 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Das hat doch jetzt schon ein Knick im Unterrohr.



macht nix, in dieser Schmiede wird auch der Leopard II gebaut


----------



## hoedsch (5. November 2013)

Es war völlig trocken und wir konnten eine schöne Runde über 33km drehen.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (7. November 2013)

Mein 650B Bike ist seit zwei Wochen einigermaßen fertig (Lagerschale Steuersatz muss noch gewechselt werden + Gabelkürzung).
Ich bin zweimal im Gelände unterwegs gewesen, zuletzt am Dienstag auf heimischen Trails in der Heide:






Hier nun der nicht gerade aussagekräftige aber versprochene Bericht:

Eigentlich hatte ich vor zum Vergleich den Rahmen mal mit meinen 26er Rädern zu fahren aber bis ich dazu komme...

Auf den Rahmen (20??er Chaka Hoku Ausverkauf von Poison) bin ich durch Zufall gestoßen nachdem es hieß der eigentlich schon bestellte Rahmen von Fujibkes wäre erst im Februar erhältlich.

Von der Geometrie her habe ich den Eindruck den bisher passendsten Rahmen für meine Fahrweise unter'm Hintern zu haben.
Das Ding ist wendig wie sau und klettert gut, hat aber einen kleinen Nachteil bei der Tretlagerhöhe. Die liegt eigentlich bei 30,5, durch die Starrgabel eher bei 29,5 cm.

Gut, kommen wir zum eigentlich Interessanten, den 650B Laufrädern:
Die Umstellung vom Fully auf Starrgabel fiel mir am Dienstag deutlich leichter als es zuvor bei meinem 26er Müsing Starrgabelbike mit Fat Albert 2,25er vorne und 2,4er hinten der Fall war.
Die Landungen nach Sprüngen waren gedämpfter und auch etwas wurzeligere Strecken waren handgelenksfreundlicher als beim Vorgänger.
Da ich nun auch vorne wie hinten einen recht großvolumigen 2.35er Hans Dampf fahre müsste man dies natürlich berücksichtigen. Der deutlich spürbare Komfortvorteil wird demnach nicht nur aufgrund der größeren Laufräder entstehen.
Einen Rolltest/Geschwindigkeitsvergleich konnte ich bisher nicht machen. Ich hatte auf der Straße das Gefühl die Reifen haben mehr Rollwiderstand, aber da täuscht man sich auch gern mal. 
Am geeignetsten wäre der 3KM Anstieg (Ziehweg) hoch zur Eiche da ich hier meine Zeiten für 26er und 29er kenne doch der ist zur Zeit nur matschig und die Form baut bei dem Wetter auch ab.
Wie schon erwähnt ist der Rahmen sehr wendig. Meine Befürchtung, dass Hinterrad würde nicht mehr so locker rumkommen wenn ich's denn möchte wurde nicht bestätigt, ich hatte sogar eher das Gefühl, dass das jetzt noch kontrollierbarer ist.
Auf Asphalt hatte ich Anfangs allerdings Schwierigkeiten. Mir ist das Bike ausgebrochen, konnte es aber noch fangen. Wieviel die Anfangs schlecht sitzende Bremse dazu beigetragen hat kann ich nicht sagen.
Fazit:
Ob und was der Laufradgrößenunterschied am Ende bringt kann aufgrund der vielen anderen Faktoren schlecht gesagt werden. 
Vielleicht ist die Wendigkeit ein großer Vorteil der zum Teil durch den Sitz im Rad aufrgund der größeren Tretlagerabsenkung im Vergleich zu 26ern Zustande kommt, vielleicht die restliche Rahmengeometrie dafür verantwortlich und die Tretlagerabsenkung spielt kaum'ne Rolle.
Das Bike fährt sich ziemlich geil und wirkt trotz hohen Gewichts an den Laufrädern nicht schwerfällig und das zählt am Ende.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Hanswurschtl (7. November 2013)

Mir fiel gerade auf: 
Bzgl. der niedrigen Tretlagerabsenkung drücke ich mich etwas widersprüchlich aus deshalb eine kurze Erläuterung:
Vorteil: Tiefer Sitz im Rad = niedriger Schwerpunkt
Nachteil: Hängenbleiben mit der Pedale bzw. geringerer Abstand beim Überfahren von Baumstämmen


----------



## hoedsch (7. November 2013)

Dann entferne doch einfach das für die HaBe unsinnige große Kettenblatt und das Thema mit den Bäumen ist geritzt.
Dann fehlt nur noch der Flux-Kompensator...


----------



## SvenniLiteville (7. November 2013)

...was mich viel mehr interessiert ist die Frage, wo in Europa gibt's im Moment solch ein Wetter???


----------



## peterbe (7. November 2013)

Der cm TretlagerhÃ¶he ist eigentlich *******gal, da bleibst halt Ã¶fter hÃ¤ngen, siehe Clemens. Aber die eigentliche Auswirkung ist der steilere Lenkwinkel, aber du willst ja ein handlicheres Rad - so what? Viel SpaÃ mit der MÃ¶hre â sieht ganz gut aus!

Aber was ich nicht verstehe: geht es dir um Vergleichsfahrten (ZeitXHÃ¶heXWetterXForm=Erreichen der Schulenburgs Eiche und das alles mit Strada)? Dann ist der Hans Dampf der falsche Reifen, oder willst du SpaÃ im Wald haben? Dann lass alles so und entschleunige im Kopf!


----------



## hoedsch (7. November 2013)

Das Problem bei der Karre ist, dass damit wohl alles erreicht werden soll. Platz 1 auf "Des Müllers liebster Anstieg" muss drin sein und auch die Mauer in der Neugrabener Heide muss klaglos gedropt werden.
Mal schauen wie lange es bis zur Desintegration dauert.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (7. November 2013)

Hab gearde'ne lange Antwort verfasst und beim Schlußwort schließt Sohnemann das fenster.

Hab keinen Bock mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (7. November 2013)

Also nochmal:

Fangen wir mal mit der kürzesten Antwort an:
Svenni! Das Wetter gab's Unerwarteterweise Dienstag morgen um 9:30. 
Es war zwar matschig, weshalb auch schnell noch ein Foto gemacht werden musste, aber es war schön sonnig und warm.

Da wir alle eh größere Kettenblätter von den dreifach-Kurbeln gewohnt sind die ich auch noch bis vor eineinhalb Jahren gefahren bin gilt meine Sorge eher Pedalaufsetzern. Der Unterschied machte sich einmal am Dienstag schon bemerkbar.

Du hast es richtig erkannt Peter: 
Es geht nicht darum 3% schneller zu sein um irgendwelche Zeiten auf Strava zu toppen. Es wäre aber interessant zu sehen ob die Laufradgröße sich einmal mehr positiv auswirkt und da wäre der Ziehweg aufgrund seiner Länge am besten geeignet. Bei kürzeren Strecken macht eine Messung aufgrund zu vieler anderer Faktoren keinen Sinn, finde ich. 
Nochmal zum Vergleich:
Ein konditionell wirklich guter Tag auf dem 26er Müsing mit Fat Albert: 7:04
Konditionell gefühlt auch kein verkehrter Tag auf dem 29er meines Kumpels mit Racing Ralph, blockierter Gabel und für meinen Geschmack zu aufrechter Sitzposition: 6:38 
=26 Sekunden bzw. ca. 6% Unterschied (Prognostiziert werden lt. "Fach"presse 8%)
Beide Male brannte die Lunge.
Den Ziehweg noch einmal mit dem neuen Bike wie ein bekloppter hinaufzuochsen reizt mich aber weil ich gerne wissen würde ob sich die 1,5Zoll bei gut vergleichbaren Bikes irgendwie auswirken.
Beide waren/sind mit ähnlichen Reifen ausgestattet (vergl. Profil Fat Albert mit Hans Dampf).
Beide hatten/haben keine Federelemente.
UND beide hatten/haben die geilsten Barends der Welt...(warum fühle ich mich plötzlich so einsam?...)
Ich muss auch sagen, dass selbst der gigantische Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen meinem trägen, schwerfälligen, monströsen Fully und dem alten, leichtfüßigen, grazilen Müsing allein auf dem Fahrgefühl beruhte und bei eher zufälligen Messungen kaum vorhanden war. 
Das war schon bei meinem Giant NRS der Fall. Damit war ich bergauf bei vielen Anstiegen sogar schneller als mit dem Starrgabelbike wenn ich gleichermaßen reingetreten habe.
Es bringt nur nicht soviel bock weil man einfach die Kraft nicht richtig spürt und deshalb lässt man es mit Fully bergauf eher ruhiger angehen, ist meine Theorie.

Um auch Clemens letzten Post miteinzubeziehen: 
Ich habe lange dafür gebraucht, doch irgendwann habe ich endlich für mich festegestellt, dass es viel mehr Spaß bringt, wenn man schon zwei völlig unterschiedliche MTBs hat, diese weitestgehend unterschiedlich zu nutzen und sich dem jeweiligen Rad anzupassen anstatt mit beiden Bikes gleichermaßen alle Wege und Trails abzufahren.
Nach längerer Zeit auf dem Fully muss ich mich daran zwar erst einmal erinnern, oder besser gesagt, erinnert werden (man fährt dann doch zu schnell igrendwelche Wurzelpisten hinunter und das bringt auf einmal gar keinen Spaß), aber das dauert eine vielleicht zwei Runden und dann geht's.
So fährt man mit Starrgabel halt nicht mehr die Paul-Roth-Stein Abfahrt oder den Trail links vom Knochenbrecher (Biest?) oder den Tempelbergtrail - nicht weil's nicht geht, sondern weil's einfach nicht soviel Spaß bringt -.
Dafür bringen mit dem Starrgabelbike Trails Spaß die mir mit dem Fully nicht spektakulär genug sind, die Gegenanstiege haben bei denen mir das Fully wieder träge vorkommt, usw.
Dann kommen noch die Schlechtwetter- und Schneeinsätze im Unterholz die mit dem Starrgabelbike richtig gut gehen und natürlich die technisch schweren Anstiege, weil's so schön klettert.
Fully = Gutes Wetter, gute Bedingungen, schnelle Abfahrten und ab und an kleinere Drops
Starrbike = für den Rest.

Und zu "Platz 1 auf Müllers Anstieg" wollen wir mal separat antworten...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (7. November 2013)

*Warum die Vorstellung auf Anstiegen wie "des Müllers liebster Anstieg" schneller als der Müller zu fahren völlig absurd ist*

Da der Müller und meine Wenigkeit letztens zusammen in den Deister gefahren sind haben wir die Chance genutzt einmal ein paar Fotos zu machen.
"Scheisz auf die üblichen Bike-Fotos", haben wir uns gesagt, wir fotografieren uns einfach mal bei der gemeinsamen Anfahrt und halten nebenbei kurz fest, warum ein normal gewachsener Mensch gegen einen Müller keine Chance hat.


Auf Foto Nummer eins sehen wir links den normal gewachsenen und, nebenbei bemerkt, äußerst gutaussehenden Menschen mit einer Körpergröße von 183 cm.
Rechts, wie sollte es anders sein, sehen wir den... na den Müller halt, der vor kurzer Zeit zugegeben haben soll nicht, wie früher einmal von ihm selbst angenommen, zu den 195cm großen Menschen, sondern zu den 193cm Winzlingen zu gehören.
Immerhin sprechen wir in dem Fall noch von 10 cm Größenunterschied die merkwürdigerweise auf dem Foto nicht ins Gewicht fallen. Es wirkt tatsächlich so, als wäre der Müller einen Tick kleiner.






Auf Foto Nummer zwei sehen wir das beide Sitze, der des wohlgeratenen normal gewachsenen Menschen (wnM) und der des miss...anders... na des Müller halt (NDMH), haargenau auf dieselbe Höhe eingestellt wurden. 






Foto Nummer drei...
rechtes Bein diesmal vom WNM, linkes vom ... NDMH






Noch Fragen?
Und derselbe Unterschied kommt beim Unterschenkel noch hinzu...


Und bevor du jetzt meckerst, Markus: 
Jetzt sind jedenfalls endlich mal die Dopinggerüchte vom Tisch! 


Gute Nacht!

Sven


----------



## Kono (8. November 2013)

Ich hol schonmal das Popcorn...


----------



## gnss (8. November 2013)

Hol mal lieber das Taschenmesser und mach die Bäume weg.


----------



## hoedsch (9. November 2013)

Heute super Schlammtour bis in die Heide gefahren. Mit den Bäumen geht das doch, da bilden sich schon Wege drumherum (siehe Panzertrail).


----------



## hoedsch (10. November 2013)

Heute Mega-Schlammtour an der Este entlang mit Fischbrötchen in Appelbek am See. Ich hatte schlimmeres erwartet, aber entlang der Este gibt es doch das ein oder andere trockene Fleckchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (10. November 2013)

Da waren wir ja heute fast inderselben Gegend unterwegs; ich bin ausgedehnt durch die Habes und den Stufenwald Richtung Bunsberg und Büsenbachtal gefahren, um dann an der Este bis Tostedt zu fahren: tolles Wetter, tolle Bedingungen und schlammig; na ja ging so.


----------



## gnss (10. November 2013)

Hast du einen Track aufgezeichnet?


----------



## peterbe (10. November 2013)

Nur im Brain- GPS...


----------



## peterbe (12. November 2013)

Wie schätzt ihr das Wetter heute ein? Machen wir ne Niesele-Fahrt oder wird es eher mehr regnen? Was sagen die Wetter-Propheten?


----------



## SvenniLiteville (12. November 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wie schätzt ihr das Wetter heute ein? Machen wir ne Niesele-Fahrt oder wird es eher mehr regnen? Was sagen die Wetter-Propheten?



Es kommt eine schmale Front geflogen...


----------



## Gothic70 (12. November 2013)

Und? Jemand um 18:30 da?


----------



## peterbe (12. November 2013)

Ja, ich bin da


----------



## Gothic70 (12. November 2013)

Oha,dann muss ich mich aber beeilen.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (12. November 2013)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Und? Jemand um 18:30 da?



Mein Schreibtisch sagt "nein" daher werde ich, wie so oft, wieder um 20:00h von der KH allein'ne Runde drehen...

Euch viel Spass!


----------



## hoedsch (12. November 2013)

Heute eine super Schlammrunde gedreht, der Regen war zum Glück nicht so stark. Etwas rutschig war es dennoch, aber trotzdem haben wir eine Runde ohne Ausfälle hinbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (16. November 2013)

Samstag 1400 Schlammrunde

Teilnahme bitte hier posten.


----------



## 5kalpe1 (16. November 2013)

Bei der Sonne und dem fehlenden Regen wird es möglicherweise nichts mit einer "Schlammrunde" ;-)
-bin im Moment nicht in HH-


----------



## de_reu (16. November 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Samstag 1400 Schlammrunde
> 
> Teilnahme bitte hier posten.



Wir starten schon um 13:00, kann auch leider nicht noch später...
Melden uns, wenn wir euch aufgabeln..


----------



## hoedsch (16. November 2013)

Peter hat sich schon gemeldet, ich bin um 1400 an der KH.


----------



## peterbe (19. November 2013)

Wie ist das Wetter auf der anderen Elbseite?


----------



## de_reu (19. November 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wie ist das Wetter auf der anderen Elbseite?



ich schaffe es heute eh nicht; lass Do. fahren...


----------



## helgeb (19. November 2013)

Wetter derzeit von oben trocken. Also wie immer ...!?!


----------



## hoedsch (19. November 2013)

kommt noch jemand?


----------



## SvenniLiteville (19. November 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> kommt noch jemand?



Ich leider nicht, wenn es tatsächlich von oben trocken ist (stimmt das?), dann werd ich 20:00h losfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (19. November 2013)

Zu fünft mal wieder eine Runde über den Hülsenberg gedreht und dass eine oder andere Schlammloch gefunden.
Von oben war es allerdings trocken und auch sonst ist das Geläuf in passablem Zustand.


----------



## peterbe (19. November 2013)

NachdWir  wir unterschiedliche Vorstellungen von 18.30 ausdiskutiert hatten und uns wiedergetroffen haben, haben wir eine tolle dreistündige 37km Runde in den Schlamm gerammt. Gutes Wetter und tolle Trails samt Hülseberg.


----------



## peterbe (23. November 2013)

13 Uhr Kh: Sonntags-Trailrunde. Schlammkuhlen umrunden.


----------



## hoedsch (23. November 2013)

Mal schauen, muss morgen früh erstmal auf eine Einsteigerrunde. Keine Ahnung wie lange die dauert.


----------



## 5kalpe1 (24. November 2013)

Moin "peterbe" heute 13:00 könnte es klappen  wenn ich nicht wie -letzte Woche- Euern Start im Stau stehend verpasse :-(
KH! Wie finde ich Dich? Komme mit 'nem 29er Trigger ...


----------



## peterbe (24. November 2013)

Heute haben wir mal eine dreistündige Trailrunde in feinster Sonne hinter uns gebracht. Das Tempo war ein wenig zu hoch, am Ende waren die Beine zu schwer...

Anfangs hatten wir noch einen Begleiter (hallo Martin, hoffentlich hattest du noch eine schöne Resttour), doch die Tempi passten nicht zueinander und so sind wir zu zweit die Runde zu ende gefahren. Schlammlöcher gab es kein, die wir hätten umrunden können, dir, Felix, Dank für die Hölzer, hoffentlich musstest du nicht zu weit für sie laufen...

So kann der November weitergehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (24. November 2013)

Mindestens 2 Nightrides ist das schon so, hätte wohl auch noch länger gehalten, wenn ich nicht die Bremsscheibe hätte tauschen müssen.
Falls jemand noch ne schrottige Hinterradnabe Deore, LX, XT hat dann würde ich den Schrott für ihn entsorgen.


----------



## peterbe (24. November 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Mindestens 2 Nightrides ist das schon so, hätte wohl auch noch länger gehalten, wenn ich nicht die Bremsscheibe hätte tauschen müssen.
> Falls jemand noch ne schrottige Hinterradnabe Deore, LX, XT hat dann würde ich den Schrott für ihn entsorgen.



Ich wüst was besseres für deinen Bullen:
http://www.kuhgnadenhof.ch/Aufnahme-und-Pension.html


----------



## hoedsch (24. November 2013)

Nicht schlecht. Wenn ich mit dem Teil noch bis Luzern fahre ist der wirklich reif für'n Schrott.


----------



## John Rico (24. November 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch ne schrottige Hinterradnabe Deore, LX, XT hat dann würde ich den Schrott für ihn entsorgen.



Vorderrad oder Hinterrad? Hätte vielleicht passenden "Schrott".


----------



## hoedsch (24. November 2013)

Ist das Hinterrad. Eilt aber nicht, hatte noch ein Hinterrad liegen.


----------



## John Rico (24. November 2013)

Ich schau die Tage mal nach und melde mich bei dir.


----------



## 5kalpe1 (25. November 2013)

Nett geschrieben "peterbe" - und dabei hatte ich mir echt Mühe gegeben. Wenn ich vorher eifrig trainiere, darf ich wieder mit? 
... und wieder nur 29er 
War eine schöne Runde durch die sonnigen HaBe! Der "Indian Summer" ist schon fast vorüber. 
Grüße vom Bremsklotz


----------



## jan-bux (26. November 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich wüst was besseres für deinen Bullen:
> http://www.kuhgnadenhof.ch/Aufnahme-und-Pension.html




Hallo zusammen, 

hier noch eine Idee zur Schrottverwertung zur Weihnachtszeit!



Bastelstunde statt Radrunde!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## hoedsch (26. November 2013)

Das ist doch kein Schrott, da ist doch noch Profil drauf.


----------



## hoedsch (27. November 2013)

Gestern ging es 31km über gefrorenen Schlamm und glitzernde Trails, es fehlte nur noch die Weihnachtsbeleuchtung. 780 Hm haben wir geschafft.
Der Winter ist nun auch in den Harburger Bergen angekommen, denn die Trinkflaschen gefrieren wieder und die Füße werden kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (27. November 2013)

Die gestrige These bezüglich Windows 8 und keine Kontrolle über WLAN beunruhigte mich sehr.
Folgender Versuchsaufbau: 3 Access-Points, 1 Windows 8.1 Rechner mit 1 WLAN Adapter

Ich kann mict automatisch oder manuell zu jedem beliebigen WLAN verbinden, Verbindungen trennen oder auch komplett die WLAN Verbindung abbauen. Wenn natürlich alle Profile auf automatisch stehen, dann ist es Zufall mit welchem er sich verbindet.
Ich sage nur >netsh wlan show all
Ggf. sitzt das Problem vor dem Rechner.


----------



## helgeb (27. November 2013)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Versuchsaufbau: 3 Access-Points


... in einem WLAN oder mit unterschiedlichen SSIDs?


hoedsch schrieb:


> >netsh wlan show all


Konsole zählt nicht.


----------



## hoedsch (27. November 2013)

helgeb schrieb:


> ... in einem WLAN oder mit unterschiedlichen SSIDs?
> 
> Konsole zählt nicht.



Unterschiedliche SSIDs und Konsole wird nicht gebraucht, nur zur Kontrolle der Einstellungen. Man kann natürlich auch alles über Konsole steuern.

Und als nächstes Bike-Vernetzung auf der DOD-Runde, um das Thema wieder Richtung Fahrräder zu lenken.


----------



## peterbe (28. November 2013)

Oh ja, du packst deine Versuchsanordnung in einen Rucksack und wir loggen uns mit iPhones und Lenovo Laptops in dein mobiles WLAN ein und dann wertet ihr die Logfiles aus. Und wir können nachher diskutieren/ Ob Windows blöd ist, ob Lenovo schlecht gebaut sind/ ob Radfahren ohne Hotspots im Wald und ohne schwere Laptops im Rucksack mehr Spaß macht.


----------



## Trekki (29. November 2013)

Habe zwar keinen iPhone oder Lenovo, würde aber gerne nächsten Dienstag wieder zu Euch stossen.
18.30 hier?

-trekki


----------



## peterbe (1. Dezember 2013)

Heute bin ich, weil allein und ohne Nöler, mal alles aufgefahren, was scheixxe ist: Biest unterer Teil komplett kaputt und tief matschig, Hülseberg langweilig und sandig, Karlsteinweg im vorderen Teil tief matschig und fast unfahrbar, im hinteren Teil ein Baum, der den Flow klaut und viel rutschiges nasses Laub, der Rückweg über den X-Weg mit schwerem Boden, alles sehr schlammig und rutschig, aber von oben blieb es trocken. Nützt ja nix, hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## hoedsch (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin später trocken gestartet und habe die nicht so schlammigen Trails unter die Stollen genommen.


----------



## hoedsch (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe gestern Abend noch in der mir kostenlos und unfreiwillig zur Verfügung gestellten Bike Bravo geblättert: 
Es geht diesmal um Ladyshaver und Enthaarungscreme. Oh Mann....


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Dezember 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heute bin ich, weil allein und ohne Nöler, mal alles aufgefahren, was scheixxe ist: Biest unterer Teil komplett kaputt und tief matschig, Hülseberg langweilig und sandig, Karlsteinweg im vorderen Teil tief matschig und fast unfahrbar, im hinteren Teil ein Baum, der den Flow klaut und viel rutschiges nasses Laub, der Rückweg über den X-Weg mit schwerem Boden, alles sehr schlammig und rutschig, aber von oben blieb es trocken. Nützt ja nix, hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.



Habe ich doch richtig gesehen! Wir sind (ein Crosser und ein Scalpel 29er mit linken Jacken) bei deiner Fotorunde vorbeigefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (2. Dezember 2013)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht, muss auf den Weihnachtsmarkt - die Kunden wollen das so. :*)


----------



## peterbe (3. Dezember 2013)

Heute sind wir zu Dritt mit Gast gefahren. Schlamm ging so, das nasse Laub hat mich heut mal kräftig niedergestreckt, aber auf dichtem Laub fällts sich weich...
Am Ende waren's wieder die üblichen Daten.


----------



## Trekki (5. Dezember 2013)

Bin wieder zu Hause in Bonn. Danke fürs mitnehmen, war ein schöner Abend mit Euch.

-trekki


----------



## gnss (7. Dezember 2013)

Ist heute oder morgen Geheimtraining angesetzt? Liegt in Harburg Schnee?


----------



## peterbe (7. Dezember 2013)

Auf Geheimtraining hätte ich Bock. Vielleicht Sonntag 13 Uhr KH?


----------



## gnss (7. Dezember 2013)

Hört sich gut an, hoffentlich passt das Wetter halbwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (7. Dezember 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Ist heute oder morgen Geheimtraining angesetzt? Liegt in Harburg Schnee?



Noch liegt etwas Schnee. Schmilzt aber weg.


----------



## hoedsch (7. Dezember 2013)

Nachdem in den letzten Tagen ahnungslose Schweizer (Wahnsinn!) von noch ahnungsloseren Journalisten mit Puschelmikrofonen über die Deiche gejagt wurden, war es heute mal wieder Zeit für die wichtigen Dinge.

Bei gefrorenem Boden und leichter Schneeauflage ging es heute früh auf eine ausgedehnte Runde durch Wald und Flur. Sogar der Karlstein konnte angelaufen werden und auch der Stuvenwald zeigte sich von der besten Seite.
Gegen mittag verflüssigte sich die ganze Pampe und was nun noch auf dem Boden liegt ist eher was für Hardcore Schlammenthusiasten. Mal schauen, wie das morgen sich entwickelt, falls das so bleibt, dann verzichte ich dankend.


----------



## hoedsch (8. Dezember 2013)

1300


----------



## 5kalpe1 (8. Dezember 2013)

... und ist der Wald um die KH noch so klein: man trifft sich nicht auf'm Trail - auch wenn man direkt nebeneinander parkt "peterbe".
Werde mir eine neue Halterung am Rad holen: für die Kettensäge!
Viele umgestürzte Bäume lagen auf den Wegen.


----------



## hoedsch (8. Dezember 2013)

Wir hatten um 13 Uhr die angekündigte Superschlammrunde. Trotz Schlamms sind wir gut voran gekommen und die wenigen umgestürzten Bäume stellen kein grosses Problem dar.


----------



## peterbe (8. Dezember 2013)

...wobei wir festgestellt haben, dass die Aussagen im Nachbarforum (FB) wohl wahr sind: ohne ordentliche Enduro, Polster, mind. 150-160 mm Federweg kannste die HBs eigentlich vergessen. All die Rampen, Drops etc., da sieste ohne echt alt aus. So sind wir heut mit unseren Möhren (alter Bulle mit Elastomergabel und Delay-Schaltung, SSP ohne Federgabel und 29er mit ohne Enduropelle) ein wenig langsamer gefahren.


----------



## LowRider4711 (8. Dezember 2013)

160mm Federweg hat doch schon fast jedes All Mountain. 180-200 solltens schon sein... um aufzufallen


----------



## hoedsch (8. Dezember 2013)

All Mountain, ich bitte dich, das ist doch nur was für die ewig gestrigen!
Das polarisiert überhaupt nicht genug und schließlich kann man mit einem All Mountain Hobel ja nicht einfach irgendwo runterfahren, der ist ja für nix geeignet. Enduro Strecken sind für die quietschbunten Rider vorgesehen und Waldwege für Marathonisti.
Und jetzt wendet euch wieder der einschlägigen Bike-Presse zu...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (10. Dezember 2013)

Immer wenn ich glaube fahrtechnisch überdurchschnittlich gut drauf zu sein kommt MTB-News mit solchen Videos um die Ecke:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/12/09/ueberrollverhalten-handling-kompetenter-twentyniner-test-im-video-album/

Ich muss mich hier abmelden...


----------



## hoedsch (10. Dezember 2013)

Nach dem Schlamm vom Sonntag war es heute schon fast staubig.
Wir haben zu dritt eine sehr gut zum Wetter passende Runde gefunden und eine große Runde durch die beiden Heiden gedreht. Letztlich haben wir dann wieder die Standard-Dienstagswerte zusammen bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flansch09 (15. Dezember 2013)

Wie sieht es diesen Dienstag mit dem traditionellen Grünkohlessen im Stoof Mudders Kroog aus? Das ist schließlich die letzte Gelegenheit vor Weihnachten. Ich wär dabei, wer noch?


----------



## helgeb (15. Dezember 2013)

flansch09 schrieb:


> ...grünkohlessen...ich wär dabei, wer noch?



dabei


----------



## hoedsch (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich auch.
Im Vorweihnachtstrubel hatte ich das schon wieder ganz vergessen.


----------



## jab (16. Dezember 2013)

Moin allerseits,

ich auch; um wie viel Uhr soll es denn losgehen?

Jan


----------



## flansch09 (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich schlage vor, wir machen es wie die letzten Jahre auch: 
Treffen um 18:30 Uhr an der KH, kleine Runde fahren und gegen 20 Uhr ins Lokal. 
Einen Tisch reserviere ich.


----------



## gnss (16. Dezember 2013)

Ist da noch die Baustelle wenn man von Norden durch den Tunnel fährt?


----------



## hoedsch (16. Dezember 2013)

ja, aber die ist meistens kein Problem -> Verkehrsmeldungen checken.


----------



## peterbe (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich steck bis über beide Ohren in Arbeit, ich hoffe, morgen entweder zum Biken oder zumindest zum Essen dabeizusein.


----------



## gnss (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich schaffe es leider nicht, viel Spaß und guten Hunger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (18. Dezember 2013)

Neues Forum und schon sind die Avatare verpixelt.

Gestern gab es zu viert die traditionelle Grünkohlrunde mit Biergenuss. 2 Autofahrer stiessen vor Ort noch hinzu so dass wir ein überschaubarer Kreis waren. Vielen Dank für die Organisation und spätestens zur Spargelzeit wird das wiederholt.


----------



## hoedsch (23. Dezember 2013)

Heute statt Dienstag eine Runde gedreht. Der Schlamm ist in Topform und es sind schon wieder weniger Bäume im Weg. Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Gothic70 (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes und erholsames Weihnachtsfest


----------



## gnss (25. Dezember 2013)

Frohe Weihnachten!

Plant jemand morgen eine Weihnachtsfutterentfernungsrunde?


----------



## hoedsch (26. Dezember 2013)

Ja morgen und nicht heute könnte es klappen. Nähere Planungen habe ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## gnss (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich muß morgen arbeiten, der Plan sieht vor um 1310 an der KH zu starten. Sollte es regnen oder tatsächlich viel zu tun geben schreibe ich das gegen 1000 hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (27. Dezember 2013)

Ab Mittag soll es regnen, daher fahre ich morgens.


----------



## gnss (27. Dezember 2013)

Regen von links, ich fahre lieber eine kleine Runde im Osten.


----------



## hoedsch (27. Dezember 2013)

Das erklärt natürlich auch warum ich dich am Ende meiner Runde nicht an der KH gesehen habe. Ich konnte eine trockene Runde absolvieren und habe einen neuen Tunnel entdeckt, den ich zuvor noch nie durchfahren habe.


----------



## peterbe (3. Januar 2014)

Nachdem ich den Jahreswechsel im Schnee verbracht habe, euch erst mal alles Gute und ein sturzfreies 2014!
Ich habe heute meinem Bruder mal die Trails in der Heide gezeigt. Er sagt, in Sydney ist es wärmer aber unsere Trails sind toll. Toll war es, aber wo bleibt der Winter? Ganz schön schlammig über den Jahreswechsel geworden...


----------



## hoedsch (3. Januar 2014)

Na da sind die Farben aber wieder sehr satt. Die Bäume wurden in den letzten Wochen nicht mit neongrün gestrichen.


----------



## hoedsch (5. Januar 2014)

Heute gabe es nach der Grünkohlplatte noch eine Runde über schlammige Trails. Das coolste was mir auf der Abfahrt vom Paul-Roth begegnete, war eine Ausfahrt des Modellautoclubs, die sich mit ca. 30 hell beleuchteten Modellautos durch den Schlamm wühlten wobei die Besitzer dem Tross folgten.
Nun ist wieder DOD Zeit.


----------



## hoedsch (7. Januar 2014)

Dran denken:
Auch 2014 gibt es Dienstage.


----------



## Gothic70 (7. Januar 2014)

Ich wollte heute eigentlich auch wieder mitfahren. Leider hat mich eine Erkältung umgehauen. Also bis nächsten Dienstag. Ich brauche dringend ein laufradsatz für mein bike. 26 Gabel mit Steckachse. Hat einer von euch einen Tip für mich? Schmales Geld versteht sich. 
Matthias


----------



## hoedsch (7. Januar 2014)

Wir haben heute zu zweit 41 km in den Waldboden gedrückt, so dass wir mit einem gewissen Erschöpfungsgrad wieder an der KH ankamen. Sehr schön war es und vor allem trocken von oben.


----------



## peterbe (8. Januar 2014)

Schade, dass ich gestern nicht teilnehmen konnte. Hätte jemand Lust, heute die DOD runde nachzuholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (8. Januar 2014)

peterbe schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich gestern nicht teilnehmen konnte. Hätte jemand Lust, heute die DOD runde nachzuholen?


Vergiss es bei dem Wetter. Das war gestern schon kritisch obwohl es den ganzen Tag schon trocken war.


----------



## hoedsch (8. Januar 2014)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute eigentlich auch wieder mitfahren. Leider hat mich eine Erkältung umgehauen. Also bis nächsten Dienstag. Ich brauche dringend ein laufradsatz für mein bike. 26 Gabel mit Steckachse. Hat einer von euch einen Tip für mich? Schmales Geld versteht sich.
> Matthias


Ich hatte mir ja die Hope 2 Pro Evo mit den ZTR Flow Ex gekauft und bis bisher zufrieden damit. Schön breit und Tubeless funktioniert bisher ohne Probleme und Nachpumpen. Den gibt es auch für alle Achsen und der Preis ist auch moderat.


----------



## ripcord (8. Januar 2014)

Welches Felgenband, Dichtmilch und Reifen hast Du denn verwendet? Hab identischen LRS und will auch auf Tubeless umsteigen.


----------



## hoedsch (8. Januar 2014)

Felgenband und Milch von Notubes, Reifen sind Fat Albert 2.4 tubeless ready.


----------



## ripcord (8. Januar 2014)

Alles klar ... Danke! Da werd' ich mal mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Gothic70 (8. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Info.Ich muß dann wohl noch ein bischen sparen.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (9. Januar 2014)

Ich sollte eventuell mal unter die Sonnenbank. Der Bräunungsgrad passt noch nicht so ganz zum Wintertrikot...
Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## hoedsch (9. Januar 2014)

Wenn Du ein weisses Trikot tragen würdest, würde die Haut dunkler wirken. Ausserdem sieht ein weisses Trikot nach einer Schlammtour auch viel besser aus.
Ansonsten solltest Du Dich mal mit dem Bild bei Germanys next ... bewerben.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (9. Januar 2014)

Kein Weiß ist so hell, dass meine derzeitige Pigmentierung dagegen dunkel wirkt, aber danke für den Tip !
Die Bewerbung wurde versehentlich an "Bauer sucht Frau" geschickt, dort wiederum an "Asis im Urlaub" oder wie der Mist heißt weitergeleitet, danach wurde sie für "Bachelor" Staffel vier vorgeschlagen doch abgelehnt, was aber bei RTLII zu Überlegungen führte eine neue Action-Forensiker-Serie namens "CFI Hamburg - Cycling flexitime investigation"  in's Leben zu rufen, was letzendlich am Namen scheiterte der niemandem so recht gefallen wollte.

Aber mal im Ernst:
Ich bin tatsächlich spaßeshalber noch'ne halbe Stunde in Kurz gefahren und das war wie Urlaub. Die 12 Grad fühlten sich im Trikot auf'm Rad überhaupt nicht kalt an, man durfte nur nicht langsam fahren oder gar'ne Panne haben. 

Ich wollte schon ein allgemeines Kurz-Kurz Treffen vorschlagen, aber ab morgen soll's ja doch deutlich kälter werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (9. Januar 2014)

Ich war heut Abend unterwegs, da wäre ich mit kurz-kurz nicht weit gekommen... Wenn wir nicht bald Frost bekommen, müssen wir uns ein neues Bike-Revier suchen...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (10. Januar 2014)

Oder auf die Straße gehen... Ist hoffentlich erlaubt, ohne auf RR-News ausweichen zu müssen.
Liegt in meinem Fall ehrlich gesagt aber auch daran, dass mein lädierter Fuß die letzten drei Wochen sogar etwas gegen Kantsteindrops hatte und das MTB nur auf Forstwegen und Straße einigermaßen schmerzfrei fahrbar war.
Ich hoffe aber bis nächste Woche zumindest wieder "Wurzelfest" zu sein, dann wäre Dienstag früh oder evtl. Mittwoch Nachmittag bei mir'ne Runde drin.
Hat zufällig einer Zeit?


----------



## peterbe (13. Januar 2014)

Da ich morgen meine letzte Weihnachtsfeier habe und deswegen wieder nicht bei euch mitfahren kann, habe ich heute das Ende des Regens genutzt, um eine Überlandfahrt nach Tostedt zu machen. Die Trails in den HBs habe ich zum großen Teil ausgelassen, unfahrbar. Aber immerhin klarer Himmel und ein heller Mond.


----------



## Gothic70 (14. Januar 2014)

Heute 18:30 bin da


----------



## hoedsch (15. Januar 2014)

War mal wieder eine schöne Schlammrunde gestern, ertrunken ist zum Glück keiner. Auf dem Scheinberg war das Grillfeuer schon angerichtet, nur hatte leider niemand eine Wurst dabei. Die technischen Daten waren dann wie immer-10%.


----------



## LowRider4711 (15. Januar 2014)

gestern hätte ich mal wieder Zeit gehabt, aber bei der Nebelsuppe habe ich mich nicht getraut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (15. Januar 2014)

schöne Runde gestern.
Ich habe mal geschaut ,NoTubes Tubeless Kit Standard kostet 65 Euro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh, das ist total viel? habt ihr auch so viel ausgegeben? Einen neuen  Reifen brauch ich auch noch. Zusammen rechne rechne 500 Euro  buhu.ich hab grad mal das hinter Rad zusammen.
Matthias


----------



## gnss (15. Januar 2014)

Bei Runterfahrer war es glaube ich ein wenig günstiger, kann mich jedoch nicht mehr genau erinnern.


----------



## hoedsch (15. Januar 2014)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> schöne Runde gestern.
> Ich habe mal geschaut ,NoTubes Tubeless Kit Standard kostet 65 Euro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh, das ist total viel? habt ihr auch so viel ausgegeben? Einen neuen  Reifen brauch ich auch noch. Zusammen rechne rechne 500 Euro  buhu.ich hab grad mal das hinter Rad zusammen.
> Matthias


Bitte bewahren Sie Ruhe, es gibt für alles eine Lösung. Nur das wird gebraucht, nix anderes:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,185,188;product=11638


----------



## Gothic70 (15. Januar 2014)

Ok, besser


----------



## LowRider4711 (16. Januar 2014)

Das Tape und die Ventile würde ich einzeln kaufen und dann ne große Flasche von der Milch. Wenn es dann beim ersten Mal nicht gleich klappt, hast du noch Reserve


----------



## Gothic70 (16. Januar 2014)

Ok,ich werde heute Abend noch mal stöbern


----------



## Gothic70 (21. Januar 2014)

Bin da 18:30


----------



## peterbe (21. Januar 2014)

Ikke auche


----------



## hoedsch (21. Januar 2014)

Während hier in Langenhorn schon Schnee liegt wird in den Habe der Schlamm noch mit Sprühregen konditioniert. Echt lecker.


----------



## hoedsch (22. Januar 2014)

Gestern hatten wir tatsächlich mal Glück und der einsetzende Frost machte den Schlamm etwas gefügiger. Es spritzte nicht so stark sondern ganze Brocken flogen durch den Nachthimmel. Die Spurrillen sind inzwischen auch gut verfestigt und sorgen für ein Geführ wie beim Fahren auf Schienen. Die Runde fiel mit 39km und 800 Hm etwas länger aus als sonst, dann war es aber auch genug, die Kälte kroch bereits in die Klamotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (25. Januar 2014)

Wer hat heute bock auf fahren; so gegen 12?


----------



## hoedsch (25. Januar 2014)

Ich kann heute ab 14 und werde dann 2h im Wald frieren.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (25. Januar 2014)

Delf, falls du Bock hast:
Wir treffen uns morgen um 12 am Waseberg unten im Knick.


----------



## hoedsch (25. Januar 2014)

Wir haben heute zu dritt eine Runde durch die Heide gedreht und die gefrorenen Schlammlöcher besicht. Der Wind war echt schneidig und nach 2h haben wir uns durchgefroren auf den Rückweg gemacht. Schön war's.


----------



## tora (25. Januar 2014)

hoedsch schrieb:


> [...]Der Wind war echt schneidig und nach 2h haben wir uns durchgefroren auf den Rückweg gemacht. Schön war's.



Krass! Ich bin vorhin nur kurz zum Einkaufen gefahren, und das fühlte sich an, als ob jemand eine Flex an meine Stirn setzt.
Ich war erstmals dankbar für eine rote Ampel.
Hut ab Jungs


----------



## peterbe (26. Januar 2014)

Wir machen uns Sonntag um 13 Uhr auf den Weg durch die HBs


----------



## Hanswurschtl (27. Januar 2014)

Bei mir war leider nur Slalomfahren an der Elbe angesagt, dafür habe ich mir die HBs heute noch einmal gegönnt.
Von den Temparaturen her fühlte es sich im Vergleich zu gestern nach frühlingshaften + 10/12 Grad an. 
Auf dem durchgefrorenen Boden scheint der Schnee den jetzigen Plusgraden auch noch gut zu trotzen. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja Glück morgen Abend und es liegt noch was.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## hoedsch (28. Januar 2014)

Ich pausiere heute und wünsche viel Spaß im Wald.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (28. Januar 2014)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich pausiere heute und wünsche viel Spaß im Wald.


Und ich auch schon leider die fünfte Woche, ich müsste mal meinem Internisten mit Waffengewalt eine Frist setzen, wann er mich wieder 100% auf's Bike schicken kann, so geht das nicht weiter... :-(
Ich denke Ihr dürftet noch frostige Trails haben, da im Wald maximal +1° geherrscht hat, viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (28. Januar 2014)

Heute waren es wirklich Hammertrails bei besten Schneebedingungen und angenehmeren Temperaturen als am Wochenende. So sind wir zu viert in 2,5h 31km auf 700hm gefahren. Grip war super, lediglich auf ganz steilen Stücken hatten die Hinterräder den Wunsch, zu überholen...
Eine kalte Telefonpause von F haben wir mal für Fotos genutzt...


----------



## Gothic70 (31. Januar 2014)

Nachdem ich alle Komponenten erfolgreich ausgepackt habe, nun das Ergebnis. Das laufrad hinten mit einem neuen FAT ALBERT Reifen ist tubless ja unmöglich denke ich. Der Mantel ist so steif und lässt sich nicht an die außen Wände bringen. Die Luft verteilt sich sofort....... Vorne mit einem alten FAT ALBERT Reifen kein Problem, Milch rein aufpumpen fertig. Und nun?  Vorne tubless hinten mit Schlauch! Bis der Reifen alt und weich ist!?! Hat einer von euch eine Idee?


----------



## peterbe (31. Januar 2014)

Kompressor! Und erst ohne Milch mit Spüli an den Flanken, kompressor an, Plop und fertig, Ventil raus, Milch rein, Ventil rein, Kompressor, fertig. Und dann einmal um den Block, damit sich alles verteilt. Viel Spaß!


----------



## hoedsch (31. Januar 2014)

Das erste Mal war auch bei mir kompliziert bei einem Reifen. So einen störrischen Kandidaten hast du jetzt wohl auch erwischt. Bei mir hat es so geklappt:
- Ventileinsatz rausdrehen, damit ordentlich Luft durchgeht
- Kolbenpumpe, die vom Camping, mit dem Schlauch auf das Ventil stecken und ordentlich pumpen
- Der Reifen sollte sich dann in die Felge setzen und du kannst wieder mit kompletten Ventil und Fußpumpe das ploppen erzwingen.

Ideal wäre natürlich ein Kompressor, aber den hat ja nicht jeder.


----------



## hoedsch (31. Januar 2014)

Erst den Reifen richtig drauf, dann die Milch, sonst wird das eine Sauerei. Der Fat Albert hält auch stundenlang ohne Milch die Luft.


----------



## LowRider4711 (31. Januar 2014)

peterbe schrieb:


> Kompressor! Und erst ohne Milch mit Spüli an den Flanken, kompressor an, Plop und fertig, Ventil raus, Milch rein, Ventil rein, Kompressor, fertig. Und dann einmal um den Block, damit sich alles verteilt. Viel Spaß!


So habe ich es auch gemacht,  aber ohne Kompressor, sondern mit der Standpumpe. Ganz schnell pumpen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (31. Januar 2014)

Ok, ich probiere das dann mal mit dem. Ventil raus und ner Camping pumpe die hab ich. Der Reifen ist ja jetzt schon mal in der Form, zwar mit Schlauch aber auf einer Seite bleibt er ja in der Felge.


----------



## hoedsch (31. Januar 2014)

Hat es schon geploppt?


----------



## gnss (31. Januar 2014)

Fährt jemand am Wochenende wann fährt die Brötchenrunde?


----------



## hoedsch (1. Februar 2014)

Momentan wird gerade das Ende der schönen Streckenverhältnisse eingeläutet, denn es regnet in Strömen. Aber irgendwann wollte ich dieses Wochenende noch fahren.


----------



## Gothic70 (1. Februar 2014)

Also, jetzt hat es auch mit dem Hinterrad geklappt das Ventil raus drehen und die Milch durchs Ventil war eine gute Idee.


----------



## Gothic70 (1. Februar 2014)

Danke


----------



## hoedsch (2. Februar 2014)

Heute war wieder Bestandsaufnahme im Wald angesagt. Meyers Park - unfahrbar.
Ich habe mich dann auf den F-Weg begeben und bin durch das Reich des Pop-Titanen gefahren da dort die Hügel sanfter sind und nicht so viele Leute rumlaufen. Oben im Rosengarten geht es auch ganz ordentlich, da dort weniger Eis ist. Die Abfahrt von der Schulenburg Eiche geht aber überhaupt nicht, denn dort ist blankes Eis. Dann lieber die Biest-Bahn runter und hoffen.
Letztlich hat mich der Wald nach 30km heil entlassen, aber empfehlen kann ich das trotzdem nicht.


----------



## de_reu (4. Februar 2014)

Wer ist heute noch am Start? Geht das vom Schlamm her?


----------



## flansch09 (4. Februar 2014)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## hoedsch (5. Februar 2014)

Die gestrige Runde startete am ersten Hang mit einem kollektiven Abrutschen auf dem Hintern. Nach dieser Schlamm- und Eisprobe wurde die Fahrweise und Strecke den tatsächlich herrschenden Bedingungen angepasst, d.h. es wurden vereiste Hänge vermieden und statt dessen die Heide aufgesucht, in der ja immer reichlich Streusand liegt. Dort klappte das mit dem Fahren dann auch so gut, dass vor Freude eine Kette zerrissen wurde und unkonventionell wieder eingebaut wurde, so dass die Reparatur unverzüglich wiederholt werden musste.
Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem und heil geblieben ist auch alles, bis auf die Kette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (9. Februar 2014)

Morgen fahren? 13:30?


----------



## hoedsch (9. Februar 2014)

Geht ab.


----------



## LowRider4711 (9. Februar 2014)

1330 schaffe ich auch mal


----------



## hoedsch (9. Februar 2014)

Wir danken Delf für die Organisation dieser schönen Tour. Leider hat er dann nicht selbst teilgenommen, sondern wir sind zu dritt bei inzwischen wieder guten Bedingungen eine Runde über die Trails gefahren.Sogar die Räder sind fast sauber geblieben, das gab es schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## gnss (9. Februar 2014)

Daten so ähnlich wie immer, zwei Stunden, 3x Kilometer, 7xx Höhenmeter. Der Boden war ein Traum.


----------



## hoedsch (12. Februar 2014)

Gestern waren wir mal wieder am Karlstein. Der Trail wäre von den Bodenverhältnissen gut befahrbar, wenn da nicht überall Bäume liegen würden. Also warten wir wieder mal ab bis dort aufgeräumt wird, wie bei vielen anderen Trails auch. 
37 km 700 Hm, keine besonderen Vorkommnisse, alle Ohren sind zum Glück noch dran.


----------



## gnss (14. Februar 2014)

Plant jemand etwas für morgen? Eigentlich wollte ich bei der CTF starten, bezweifle jedoch, dass ich rechtzeitig aufwache. Ich dachte an eine gemütliche 1 Vertikalkilometertour in den Habes oder eine große Heiderunde, start zwischen 11 und 12, dann soll die Sonne scheinen.


----------



## de_reu (15. Februar 2014)

fährt heute jemand? so gegen 13:30?


----------



## peterbe (15. Februar 2014)

Ich wollte morgen wieder einsteigen. 13 Uhr Kh. Aber eine entspannte Runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (15. Februar 2014)

Heute 13:30 ist für mich zu spät, 12:30 wäre OK.


----------



## de_reu (15. Februar 2014)

12:30 ist o.k., denn los!


----------



## gnss (15. Februar 2014)

Bis gleich.


----------



## gnss (15. Februar 2014)

Delf hat heute bei sonnigen 15°C die diesjährige kurz/kurz Saison eingeläutet, der Boden war super und so sind wieder die üblichen 32km, 780hm in 2:40 zusammengekommen. Fatte Runde!

Morgen 1300 wäre ich dabei.


----------



## peterbe (15. Februar 2014)

Super, dann wiederholen wir das Programm hoffentlich, was das Wetter angeht!


----------



## gnss (16. Februar 2014)

Da kommt irgendwie Regen von links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (16. Februar 2014)

Was soll's, der Regen hat immerhin Kühlschranktemperatur und wenn wir geschickt sind bleiben wir zwischen den Schauern.


----------



## peterbe (16. Februar 2014)

Heute war das Wetter mal wieder durchwachsen, aber die kleinen Scheuer konnten wir unter Bäumen abwarten, ansonsten hatten wir 2,5 h feine Trails unter den fetten und großen Reifen. Lediglich auf den letzten 2km wurden wir dann doch noch pitschnass.


----------



## gnss (16. Februar 2014)

Super Bilder! Daten wie immer 31km, 730hm.


----------



## hoedsch (16. Februar 2014)

Ihr armen Schweine. Etwas weiter westlich sind wir den ganzen Tag fast trocken unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## hoedsch (18. Februar 2014)

Heute gab es eine zügige Runde zu dritt. Außer einem Hüftschaden und einen Auffahrunfall gab es keine besonderen Vorkommnisse. Die Bodenverhältnisse waren traumhaft.


----------



## hoedsch (22. Februar 2014)

Heute mal 20km Winterpokal mit Fahrradkörbchen. Aber warm war es.


----------



## de_reu (23. Februar 2014)

12:30 KH?


----------



## de_reu (23. Februar 2014)

fahre jetzt so gegen 14:30 mit Peter...


----------



## gnss (23. Februar 2014)

14:30 finde ich super!


----------



## LowRider4711 (23. Februar 2014)

1430 würde ich auch gerne dabei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strandcruiser (23. Februar 2014)

14.30, bin dabei ...


----------



## peterbe (23. Februar 2014)

Heute sind wir zu fünft einen amtlichen Trail-1000er-gefahren, bei bestem Wetter und feinsten Trails. So kann der Winter ausklingen.


----------



## Jamo (24. Februar 2014)

Huhu,

Ich heiße Manuel, bin 27 und hab mir letzte Woche ein 29er Hardtail von Radon gekauft. Jetzt würde ich es gerne mal einweihen. Das bike ist allerdings gleichzeitig mein Einstieg in die Mountainbike szene, ich hab also keine Erfahrung. Macht ihr auch Touren am Wochenende und habt Lust nen Newbie mitzunehmen? *g*

gruß,
Manuel


----------



## gnss (24. Februar 2014)

Das wird ungefähr 42 Sekunden lang funktionieren. Falls du bei Gesichstsbuch bist, dann melde dich dort in der Gruppe MTB Harburger Berge an, dort gibt es manchmal für Anfänger geeignete Touren.


----------



## LowRider4711 (24. Februar 2014)

Ich habe zuerst Gesichtsbruch gelesen


----------



## hoedsch (24. Februar 2014)

Moin zusammen!
Irgendwie ist das schon komisch, sobald sich hier jemand neues vorstellt, wird der reflexartig zu Facebook abgeschoben, ohne das die hier sonst noch Beteiligten irgend eine Chance haben vernünftige Antworten zu geben.
Später wundern sich dann alle warum hier im Forum nur noch senile alte Säcke unterwegs sind und kaum noch Leben aufkommt.

@Jamo: Ja es ist richtig, es gibt bei Facebook die Gruppe MTB Harburger Berge, da gibt es von Anfängern bis zum Crack alles und es organisieren sich auch jedes Wochenende Touren mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden.

Aber auch hier lässt sich was organisieren. Ich fahre auch manchmal mit Leuten die vom Fußball kommen, mit Fahrtechnik noch nicht so viel am Hut haben aber den Willen haben die Berge zu bezwingen. Das geht eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## gnss (24. Februar 2014)

Falles du aus Hamburgs Osten kommst oder die Anfahrt nicht scheust und am Donnerstag sowieso nicht einschlafen kannst oder am Sonntag morgen gern früh startest kannst du da mal vorbeischauen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sachsenwaldpioniere.397222/


----------



## Jamo (24. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute, 

danke für eure Rückmeldungen.
Ich komme tatsächlich aus Hamburgs Osten, aus Billstedt. Den Thread schaue ich mir mal an, danke.
Wenn jemand was für Anfänger organisiert, ich bin dabei :-D. Werde hier mitlesen und sonst mach ich auch einfach mal nen passenden Thread auf. Im Gesichtsbuch bin ich nämlich nicht angemeldet...

Grüße,
Manuel


----------



## hoedsch (26. Februar 2014)

Gestern gab es die erste Frühlingsrunde, die schon wieder für reichlich Staub auf den Trails sorgte. Nach anfänglichen Wirrungen wegen gesperrter Trails, ging es zügig bis in die Heide und auf den Truppenübungsplatz. Nach 3h und 40km waren wir an der KH zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (1. März 2014)

So 13 Uhr Trailtour!


----------



## gnss (1. März 2014)

DDDDDDabei.


----------



## LowRider4711 (1. März 2014)

Jupp,  ddddddddito.


----------



## Strandcruiser (1. März 2014)

Perfekt, ich bin sehr gerne wieder dabei !


----------



## hoedsch (1. März 2014)

Geht ab


----------



## hoedsch (2. März 2014)

Ich musste nochmal umplanen und nun ist 13 Uhr zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (3. März 2014)

Gestern sind wir zu viert (plus zwei Gäste, die dann irgendwann nach hause mussten) eine knackige Rampenrunde gefahren, die letztendlich weit über drei Stunden gebracht hat, allerdings keine 1000 hms, so dass Martin noch nachlegen musste. War super!


----------



## gnss (3. März 2014)

Das war wieder super, danke für die tollen Fotos! Sind die aus der Heide nichts geworden oder kommen sie später? Da habe ich es leider nicht geschafft anzuhalten und ein Foto von dir zu schießen, der Trail hat mich irgendwie weggesogen.


----------



## LowRider4711 (3. März 2014)

Bei dir sieht das ein klein bisschen lässiger aus, als bei mir  sind gut geworden die Bilder. Die aus der Heide wurde ich auch gerne noch sehen.


----------



## gnss (3. März 2014)

Ich bin halt langsam gefahren.


----------



## Strandcruiser (4. März 2014)

Supergeile Tour und seeehr geile Fotos, übrigens...

Danke und bis demnächst !


----------



## Gothic70 (4. März 2014)

Ich wollte auch mal wieder starten, wie ist denn das durchkommen? Elbtunnel Stau?


----------



## gnss (4. März 2014)

Ich würde ja sagen. maps.google.de -> unter dem Suchfeld auf Verkehr klicken, A7 ist bis Moorburg rot.


----------



## Gothic70 (4. März 2014)

Na, danke


----------



## peterbe (4. März 2014)

Viel Arbeit vor dem Urlaub und dann die Perspektive Stau vor Heimfeld haben mich auch zu Hause bleiben lassen.


----------



## hoedsch (5. März 2014)

Gestern zu dritt gestartet, einer der Seuche zum Opfer gefallen und zu zweit angekommen. War eine schöne Runde. Zur vorhandenen Stille in der Heide fehlte nur noch der Mond.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NatFlanders (7. März 2014)

peterbe schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den Jahreswechsel im Schnee verbracht habe, euch erst mal alles Gute und ein sturzfreies 2014!
> Ich habe heute meinem Bruder mal die Trails in der Heide gezeigt. Er sagt, in Sydney ist es wärmer aber unsere Trails sind toll. Toll war es, aber wo bleibt der Winter? Ganz schön schlammig über den Jahreswechsel geworden...



tolles Foto!


----------



## gnss (8. März 2014)

Ich plane für morgen eine große Heiderunde, etwa 80km, gegen 1200, Kaffepause in Wilsede, Start in Sprötze. Falls jemand mitwill bitte unbedingt melden, da 1200 für mich sonst nur ein grober Plan ist.


----------



## 5kalpe1 (9. März 2014)

Heute waren es im Wald optimale Bedingungen. Trotzdem findet man immer noch algelegeene Trails in dem keienen Wald! 
Auf dem Parkplatz der KH hatte sich dagegen ein großer Stand von specialized breit gemacht ;-)
Für einen Lefty-Faher ist das natürlich nicht so leicht. Mir schwallte sofort das Marketing Gezeter gegen cannondale entgegen.
Warscheinlich wird hier am meisten polarisiert ☆
Nach gut 30 km war ich aber zu erledigt für so etwas.


----------



## gnss (9. März 2014)

Die Heide steht noch.


----------



## Gothic70 (11. März 2014)

Da ganz Hamburg im Urlaub ist, denke ich das ich doch lieber im hellen an der Elbe fahre.


----------



## de_reu (11. März 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## flansch09 (12. März 2014)

Zu zweit haben wir gestern eine kurze flotte Runde in den staubigen Boden gedrückt. Mondschein und uns knapp verfehlende Rehe inklusive.


----------



## flansch09 (12. März 2014)

x


----------



## helgeb (12. März 2014)

flansch09 schrieb:


> x


x?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (12. März 2014)

XXX?


----------



## peterbe (15. März 2014)

Nach einer Woche Schnee und Sonne: hat morgen jemand Lust auf ne entspannte Trailtour?


----------



## gnss (15. März 2014)

Start um 12 würde gehen, vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht.


----------



## de_reu (16. März 2014)

O.k. wäre dabei...

CU Delf


----------



## gnss (17. März 2014)

Statt über das Mountainbikefahren zu schreiben wurde gestern zu fünft eine staubfreie Runde gefahren bis sich eine angenehme Schwere in den Oberschenkeln bemerkbar machte. Es waren verschiedenste Reifengrößen und -breiten vertreten, die Anreise erfolgte teilweise per Rad, teilweise mit dem Auto, wie es dem Einzelnen am besten passte. Werte wie üblich, 2,5 Stunden, 37km, 8xx hm.


----------



## Gothic70 (18. März 2014)

Bin dabei, wenn ich nicht vorher vom Stau verschlungen wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (18. März 2014)

Ich auch


----------



## peterbe (18. März 2014)

Heute sind wir bis zum großen Regen immerhin 1,5h durch den Wald gefahren und das größte Hindernis waren heute unsere kleine Freunde


----------



## jab (19. März 2014)

Klasse Bild! Wo sind die denn unterwegs? Grüße, Jan


----------



## LowRider4711 (19. März 2014)

es beginnt wohl gerade die Krötenwanderung. Sobald es dämmert machen die überall auf den Wegen rum.


----------



## Gothic70 (19. März 2014)

Hunderte, war cool anzusehen


----------



## peterbe (22. März 2014)

Morgen mal ein wenig später: 15 Uhr KH Trailtour


----------



## de_reu (22. März 2014)

Bin dabei ...

CU Delf


----------



## Bikerboy552 (23. März 2014)

hallo würde mich euch gerne auch mit anschliessen kann mir jemand seine nummer geben für den kontakt an der kh


----------



## gnss (23. März 2014)

Dabei! Einfach um 1500 am Start sein, da stehen dann ein Langer, ein Kurzer und ein Dicker mit 29ern rum.


----------



## gnss (23. März 2014)

Es ist unglaublich, dass wir trocken geblieben sind. Ab Harburg waren die Straßen sehr nass. Eigentlich kam der Regen von Westen? Egal, es war super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (24. März 2014)

Und sonnig!


----------



## LowRider4711 (24. März 2014)

erstaunlich hohe 26er-Quote


----------



## Bikerboy552 (24. März 2014)

hallo wollte mal fragen ob hier auch schichtarbeiter sind die z.b. wie diese woche spätschicht haben und vormittags biken würden.


----------



## Gothic70 (25. März 2014)

Ich schwächel ein wenig eine Erkältung macht sich bemerkbar, ich fahr heute lieber nicht. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## hoedsch (25. März 2014)

Wer kommt denn alles?


----------



## helgeb (25. März 2014)

Ich kann heut leider nicht.


----------



## flansch09 (25. März 2014)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## hoedsch (26. März 2014)

Heute wurden wieder Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und kein Stein blieb auf dem anderen.
Zunächst ging es auf traumhaften Trails über Truppenübungsplatz in die saukalte Heide.
Dort hat sich der Ameisenlöwe 10cm² aus meiner Jacke gegriffen und die hängen vermutlich immer noch am Baum. Im Dunkeln dachte ich noch es sei nur ein Riss. Ich werde bei der nächsten Tour mal auf den Baum achten.
In der Neugrabener Heide wurde die Materialschlacht dann fortgesetzt und diverse Antriebsteile geopfert. Auf dem Foto sieht der Zug zum Umwerfer noch ganz aus, der ist dann auch noch gerissen.



 

 
Das Schaltwerk war eigentlich noch ganz gut, insbesondere die Rollen waren fast neu. 
Kurz den Berg hochgeschoben ein bischen gerollt und dann den Felix-Abschleppservice bis zur Autobahn genutzt. Eine schöne Tour war dies.


----------



## helgeb (26. März 2014)

Schaltauge kleben, Schaltzug spleißen, der Käfig sieht hin aus, aber die Schaltwerksröllchen kannst du ja in einem neuen Schaltwerk noch aufbrauchen. Dir gehts hoffentlich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (26. März 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass ich die wenigsten Teile mitgebracht habe sondern im Wald begraben habe. Der Schaltwerkskäfig ist wieder zu richten und außer dass wir uns totgelacht haben ist nichts passiert.


----------



## Bikerboy552 (27. März 2014)

hallo hat jemand für den so schon geplant, hätte da endlich mal zeit


----------



## hoedsch (28. März 2014)

Heute wird repariert


----------



## gnss (28. März 2014)

Die sind doch noch gut.


----------



## helgeb (28. März 2014)

Boa, da hast du aber den Verschleißindikator nicht beachtet, den silbernen.


----------



## Bikerboy552 (28. März 2014)

ist doch biss zum we wieder fit, fährt hier nun jemand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (29. März 2014)

Ja sicher fahre ich, morgen Erprobung der Kampfwertsteigerung des roten Bullen. Am Sonntag, sofern es die Bereitschaft erlaubt.


----------



## Bikerboy552 (29. März 2014)

Sehr schön am Sonntag bin ich dabei und hoffe dass jemand mir die HHB´s zeigt.


----------



## peterbe (29. März 2014)

Sonntag 13 Uhr Trailtour und Wp-Abschluss


----------



## gnss (29. März 2014)

nich heiderunde?


----------



## peterbe (29. März 2014)

Heiderunde ist mir morgen zu lang. Ich fahr heut schon durch die Heide nach Tostedt...


----------



## Bikerboy552 (29. März 2014)

wo ist der treffpunkt


----------



## Bikerboy552 (30. März 2014)

hat nun jemand vor heute noch ne tour zu fahren??


----------



## Strandcruiser (30. März 2014)

Moin Männer,
13.00 KH richtig ? Vergesst die Sonnencreme nicht ; )))


----------



## Bikerboy552 (30. März 2014)

bin dabei


----------



## peterbe (30. März 2014)

Delf hat die Zeitumszrllumg verpennt, wir kommen ein paar Minuten später grrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strandcruiser (30. März 2014)

Easy, bin froh mal der erste zu sein ; )


----------



## hoedsch (30. März 2014)

Perfekte Sommertour heute. Und zur Belohnung wurde sogar noch ein Schinkenbrötchen gereicht.


----------



## Bikerboy552 (30. März 2014)

war auch dort da ich jedoch keinen kontakt von euch hatte habe mich irgendeiner gruppe angehangen. hoffe das es mal mit euch klappt.


----------



## de_reu (1. April 2014)

Bikerboy552 schrieb:


> war auch dort da ich jedoch keinen kontakt von euch hatte habe mich irgendeiner gruppe angehangen. hoffe das es mal mit euch klappt.



Auf der letzten Seite war sogar ein Foto von uns. Augen auf!


----------



## de_reu (1. April 2014)

Bin da, wer noch?

CU Delf


----------



## hoedsch (2. April 2014)

Gestern haben wir zu viert auf staubtrockenen Trails eine schöne Runde gedreht und sind mit den üblichen Parametern wieder an der Hütte angekommen. Technische Defekte gab es diesmal nicht.


----------



## peterbe (5. April 2014)

Morgen mal um 12 an der KH zur Trailtour. Wetter soll ja wieder gut sein.


----------



## LowRider4711 (6. April 2014)

12 Uhr schaffe ich heute leider nicht


----------



## Strandcruiser (6. April 2014)

12.00 schaffe ich auch nicht,
wie wäre es mit 15.00 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (6. April 2014)

Klingt wesentlich realistischer


----------



## Strandcruiser (6. April 2014)

Wunderbar, also um 15.00 KH
Wetter scheint sich ja auch zu stabilisieren : )))


----------



## Strandcruiser (6. April 2014)

Komando zurück, ich verweigere doch total heute, kein Bock auf Schlammschlacht ; (((


----------



## LowRider4711 (6. April 2014)

Joar,  da scheint auch noch einiges nachzukommen.  Dann kneife ich heute auch.


----------



## peterbe (6. April 2014)

Wäre ihr mal mit uns mitgekommen, wir konnten eine schnelle 2,5h Trailrunde runterreißen, bevor wir 500m vor der KH in den Regen kamen. Bis dahin hatten wir feine und fast trockene Trails. Zeitweilig gebremst allerdings durch seltsame Menschen mit ferngesteuerten Trucks am Karlstein... Ansonsten: Statistik wie immer.


----------



## hoedsch (6. April 2014)

Ich war heute im Garten schon recht nass, daher habe ich von einer Teilnahme abgesehen. Aprilwetter halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (6. April 2014)

Wärt ihr mal in den Harz gefahren, ich habe mir einen Sonnenbrand geholt.


----------



## hoedsch (8. April 2014)

Wie sieht denn eure Meinung zum Wetter aus? Hier schifft es immer wieder.


----------



## hoedsch (8. April 2014)

Gut, dann beschliesse ich mal, dass das heute nichts wird, da auch noch reichlich Regen naht.


----------



## peterbe (8. April 2014)

Wie schon bei Treema: ich bin auch raus.


----------



## de_reu (8. April 2014)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wie schon bei Treema: ich bin auch raus.


Sind wir jetzt bei Teema?


----------



## hoedsch (8. April 2014)

Zumindestens finde ich dort Peter und Felix.


----------



## peterbe (8. April 2014)

Ok, heißt threema und ist eine verschlüsselbare Whatsapp-Alternative.


----------



## de_reu (12. April 2014)

Wie sieht das mit morgen aus?

CU De


----------



## gnss (12. April 2014)

1300?


----------



## Strandcruiser (12. April 2014)

1300 passt ... CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (13. April 2014)

Schade, ich geb ein Seminar und leider nicht in HH. Euch viel Spaß im Wald!


----------



## de_reu (13. April 2014)

Bin dabei...

CU Delf


----------



## LowRider4711 (13. April 2014)

13 Uhr ist leider wieder zu früh für mich. Ich starte etwas später.


----------



## gnss (13. April 2014)

Das war eine schöne, entspannte Sonntagstour zum Trailzickzack.


----------



## Gothic70 (15. April 2014)

So gern ich mit euch fahre,aber ich komme grad aus Hannover und bin an der Blechlawine vor dem elbtunnel Richtung Suden gefahren und wollte mal fragen wer denn heute kommt?und speziell durch den Tunnel fährt?ich denke ich bräuchte 1,5 std ......das ist doch Wahnsinn.


----------



## hoedsch (15. April 2014)

Ich plane für heute mein Erscheinen. Aber ich muss auch noch über die Elbe.


----------



## peterbe (15. April 2014)

Ich probier, rechtzeitig zu sein. Ich melde mich, wenn ich wegen Stau kapituliere


----------



## Gothic70 (15. April 2014)

Bin auch los


----------



## Gothic70 (15. April 2014)

Nix los, Hamburg hat Ferien, kaum Verkehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (15. April 2014)

So'n Quatsch Hamburg hat keine Ferien. Aber die anderen Bundesländer.


----------



## hoedsch (16. April 2014)

Mal wieder eine süper Runde mit Trailritten in den Sonnenuntergang hinein. In zwei Wochen wird die Lampenpflicht dann auch abgeschafft.
Daten wie immer, auch wenn wir etwas zügiger unterwegs waren.


----------



## peterbe (16. April 2014)

Wir hätten uns garnicht so beeilen müssen, Matthias und ich standen nach dem Nightride erst mal 25min vor der Elbtunnel-Vollsperrung...


----------



## jab (22. April 2014)

Moin allerseits,

glaubt ihr daran, dass sich die Gewitter rechtzeitig verziehen? Im Moment sieht es in Harburg recht düster aus.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## hoedsch (22. April 2014)

Tja, wenn man das wüsste.


----------



## peterbe (22. April 2014)

Ich bin da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (22. April 2014)

Regenradar sieht übel aus, Blick aus dem Fenster noch übler - ich passe heute!


----------



## peterbe (22. April 2014)

Ich steh noch auf der Waltershofer Str....


----------



## hoedsch (22. April 2014)

Nachdem sich abzeichnete, dass der Großteil des Regens vorbeiziehen würde, sind wir zu dritt in den rutschigen Wald ausgerückt. Der Schlamm hielt sich in Grenzen und unter manchen Bäumen waren die Trails tatsächlich noch trocken.
Aufgrund des Saunafeelings unter der Regenjacke und den besudelten Brillen haben wir aber auch nur eine verkürzte 2 Stunden Runde absolviert und sind ohne Lampen pünktlich mit der Dämmerung zur Hütte zurückgekehrt.
Gelohnt hat es sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## jab (23. April 2014)

tja, um 18:00 h hatte sich in Harburg leider noch nix abgezeichnet, da hatte es noch geschüttet


----------



## Gothic70 (26. April 2014)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag Vormittag ?


----------



## hoedsch (26. April 2014)

Morgen ist leider noch unbestimmt, aber der Stoof Mudders Kroog hat die Spargelkarte online gestellt.

Also sollten wir Dienstags mal wieder einkehren...


----------



## peterbe (26. April 2014)

Ich werde morgen um den Mittag losfahren, sage morgen früh noch mal Bescheid, wann genau.


----------



## Strandcruiser (27. April 2014)

Wie schaut's aus, wann soll's heute losgehen ?


----------



## peterbe (27. April 2014)

Wegen Stau fahre ich heute mit der Fähre und bin gegen 13.15 an der Kh


----------



## de_reu (27. April 2014)

13:30 kann ich auch noch schaffen...

CU Delf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strandcruiser (27. April 2014)

Ich bin heute doch nicht dabei, passt grad alles nicht zusammen!

Viel Spass im Wald !!!


----------



## de_reu (27. April 2014)

Nix Stau...

CU Delf


----------



## gnss (27. April 2014)

Hat jemand morgen Tagesfreizeit?


----------



## hoedsch (27. April 2014)

Leider nein, hast du nicht Dienstag 18:30 Freizeit?


----------



## gnss (27. April 2014)

Prinzipiell schon.


----------



## Gothic70 (29. April 2014)

Ich bin da 18 :30


----------



## gnss (29. April 2014)

1830 wie immer. Ich mache mich jetzt auf den Weg, hoffentlich passt das mit der Blechlawine.


----------



## peterbe (29. April 2014)

Ich steh auch noch  in Waltershof


----------



## Sven7181 (29. April 2014)

Ich wollte eigentlich auch kommen aber bis gerade im Büro gehangen.

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (30. April 2014)

Jemand Freitag frei und bei trockenem Wetter Lust auf eine Runde?


----------



## 5kalpe1 (30. April 2014)

Ja ;-) Gleittage verbringt man am besten in den HaBe!  Aber bloß nicht so schnell. Mehr so zum Spaß ...
Welche Zeit? Vorschäge hier:


----------



## hoedsch (30. April 2014)

Was plötzlich alles für Gestalten wieder aus den Löchern kommen.


----------



## 5kalpe1 (1. Mai 2014)

genau! Das auch noch als Parallelveranstaltung zu D.O.D. in einem Tempo, das sporadische MTB-ler nicht so frustet


----------



## de_reu (2. Mai 2014)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Jemand Freitag frei und bei trockenem Wetter Lust auf eine Runde?



Ich würde heute fahren wollen... CU De


----------



## de_reu (2. Mai 2014)

de_reu schrieb:


> Ich würde heute fahren wollen... CU De



wir fahren ab 12:00 KH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5kalpe1 (2. Mai 2014)

... hab um 12:00 noch vor der Brücke im Stau gestanden. Musste dann alleine los - so hatte ich wie immer einen Mix: XC und Enduro ;-)
Treffen wir uns dann das nächste mal.


----------



## gnss (6. Mai 2014)

regen oder nicht?


----------



## Gothic70 (6. Mai 2014)

Kommt den heute jemand? Was sagt der Wetter Gott?


----------



## hoedsch (6. Mai 2014)

Also ich sitze in der Bahn und bin auf dem Heimweg und stehe dann zur Verfügung


----------



## peterbe (6. Mai 2014)

Ich probiere mal, durchzukommen... melde mich vom Stau


----------



## Gothic70 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich komme auch


----------



## gnss (6. Mai 2014)

die bremer webcams zeigen menschen mit regenschirmen, ich bin raus.


----------



## jab (6. Mai 2014)

Ich werde mich ganz kurzfristig entscheiden, das Radarbild verspricht nichts Gutes... Jan


----------



## Gothic70 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich bin da, juhu


----------



## hoedsch (6. Mai 2014)

Zum Glück trafen die Prognosen der beiden Wehrkraftzersetzer nicht ein und wir sind zu viert bei nur leichten Tropfen gestartet. Irgendwann waren dann auch die dunklen Wolken weg und die Sonne zeigte sich noch spärlich in der Heide. Fazit: Schöne Runde bei der wir nicht nass geworden sind und 36km bei 715hm zusammen gekommen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (6. Mai 2014)

Aus Prinzip hab ich ja nichts gegen Wehrkraftzersetzer, eher amüsiert mich die Regenrecjerche über Bremer webcams...


----------



## peterbe (7. Mai 2014)

Noch was zum Thema Singlespeed und ungefedert:
Die Frage, warum ungedert und SSP stelle ich mir auch, wenn ich mein Rigid-SSP-Niner aus dem Keller hole. Aber nach einigen Touren mit einem potenten Fully, das komplett alles wegbügelt, perfekt klettert, toll springt, auch auf Bremswellen noch sauber auf den Punkt bremst, im Wiegetritt kaum pumpt und voller toller Carbon-high-Tech steckt giert es mich einfach danach, mit meinem starren Rad zu fahren. Ich spüre danach Muskeln, deren Existenz beim Fullyfahren unbekannt bleiben, ich habe bei einigen bockigen Abfahrten Angst, ob die Räder die Spur halten werden, mein Puls geht beim Bergandrücken ans Limit. Ich weiß danach wieder, dass ich zu wenig Rumpfmuskeltraining mache, meine Unterarmmuskeln früher, als es noch keine Federgabeln gab, noch Arbeit leisten mussten.
Wenn ich dann erledigt, aber glücklich wieder zu hause bin, kommentiert meine Freundin nur: sei ehrlich, das ist deine Art, Fransenlederjacke zu tragen – Recht hat sie.


----------



## Gothic70 (7. Mai 2014)

Schön gesagt Peter.


----------



## Gothic70 (13. Mai 2014)

Wetter gut, ich bin da 18 :30 Uhr +-Stau


----------



## peterbe (13. Mai 2014)

Ich komm direkt mit'm Rad.


----------



## jab (13. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre jetzt auch los. Jan


----------



## hoedsch (14. Mai 2014)

Wir hatten mal wieder Glück mit dem Wetter und konnten mit reichlich Beteiligung eine mittelgroße Runde in den noch feuchten Wald- und Heideboden ziehen. Wir waren wohl zu langsam unterwegs, denn ein paar Spezialisten liessen sich immer zu Bergsprints hinreissen, konnten den Vorsprung aufgrund fehlender Bergab-Performance dann aber nicht halten.
Nächste Woche gibt's ggf. Spargel, so war die Idee.


----------



## flansch09 (17. Mai 2014)

Moin, wer ist Dienstag alles beim Spargelessen im Stoof Mudders Kroog dabei? Ich werde einen Tisch zu um 20 Uhr bestellen, damit wir wie gewohnt vorher noch ein paar schöne Trails fahren können.


----------



## hoedsch (17. Mai 2014)

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (17. Mai 2014)

Wenn's nicht regnet.


----------



## peterbe (17. Mai 2014)

Superidee!


----------



## helgeb (17. Mai 2014)




----------



## de_reu (17. Mai 2014)

Morgen fahren?

CU Delf


----------



## gnss (17. Mai 2014)

Falls ich wieder nüchtern bin.


----------



## gnss (18. Mai 2014)

1300?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (18. Mai 2014)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Moin, wer ist Dienstag alles beim Spargelessen im Stoof Mudders Kroog dabei? Ich werde einen Tisch zu um 20 Uhr bestellen, damit wir wie gewohnt vorher noch ein paar schöne Trails fahren können.



Ich bin dabei! Jan


----------



## gnss (18. Mai 2014)

Da bisher keine Meldungen vorhanden sind starte ich gleich im Osten.


----------



## de_reu (18. Mai 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Da bisher keine Meldungen vorhanden sind starte ich gleich im Osten.


14:00 schaffe ich!


----------



## hoedsch (18. Mai 2014)

Der Wald ist herrlich. Bin gerade von meiner 10 Uhr Runde zurück


----------



## de_reu (18. Mai 2014)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Der Wald ist herrlich. Bin gerade von meiner 10 Uhr Runde zurück


... brauchtest Du noch Licht?


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Mai 2014)

Ich bin Dienstag auch dabei ( Spargel essen) und fahren natürlich.


----------



## de_reu (19. Mai 2014)

Bei dem Wetter würde ich lieber fahren, habe auch Nachholbedarf.
Schmeckt Spargel nicht bei schlechtem Wetter besser?

Für Spargel alleine würde ich mich nicht durch den Tunnel quälen...


----------



## Gothic70 (20. Mai 2014)

Da hat Delf recht. Das Wetter sollte man ausnutzen


----------



## gnss (20. Mai 2014)

Ich falle heute komplett aus.


----------



## flansch09 (20. Mai 2014)

Ok, dann verschieben wir das Spargelessen um eine Woche auf den 27.5. und radeln heute. Jemand dagegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (20. Mai 2014)

Ja, ich bin dagegen weil sich immer irgendein Spalter findet, der weniger als 24h vorher was zu melden hat.


----------



## gnss (20. Mai 2014)

Es waren 24:38. Ich spalte nicht, ich hab Rücken, weil ich am Sonntag eine ältere Dame von der Straße aufgehoben habe. Die war wohl schwerer als angenommen.


----------



## hoedsch (20. Mai 2014)

Martin, dich meine ich nicht. Gute Besserung für den Rücken.

Wir brauchen eher Leute, die den Laden zusammenhalten und nicht solche, die die wenigen Unternehmungen noch kurzfristig in Frage stellen.


----------



## flansch09 (20. Mai 2014)

Es bleibt heute bei 20 Uhr Spargelessen, der Tisch ist reserviert.


----------



## peterbe (20. Mai 2014)

Ich freu mich aufs Spargelessen auf der Terrasse! Und vorher ordentlich hungrig fahren. Muss der junge Ehemann nicht auch noch ne Runde schmeissen?


----------



## flansch09 (20. Mai 2014)

Ja, aber selbstverständlich doch!


----------



## Gothic70 (20. Mai 2014)

Na, dann auf zum Spargel essen, und großen Durst habe ich auch Felix


----------



## Gothic70 (20. Mai 2014)

Die haben eine Terrasse? Schön


----------



## jab (20. Mai 2014)

Und wo treffen wir uns, Kärntner Hütte wie immer oder Kiekeberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (20. Mai 2014)

Kärntner Hütte ja, falls ich durchkommen sollte, bin noch nicht mal am Tunnel


----------



## peterbe (21. Mai 2014)

Gestern haben wir uns nicht von der Spargelfahrt abbringen lassen: nach 1,5 Stunden härterer Gangart auf den sommerlichen Trails habe wir dann bei Stoff Mutters Kroog den lauen Frühlingsabend bei Spargel und Bio-Bier verbracht. So sind am Ende nur 28km rausgekommen. Aber schön wars.


----------



## de_reu (24. Mai 2014)

Morgen Biken?


----------



## de_reu (25. Mai 2014)

de_reu schrieb:


> Morgen Biken?


Keiner da?


----------



## Gothic70 (27. Mai 2014)

Das Regenradar ist ja nicht so dolle


----------



## jab (27. Mai 2014)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Das Regenradar ist ja nicht so dolle



...so kann man es auch formulieren. Ich kann das ja recht kurzfristig entscheiden, aber im Moment tendiere ich eher zu Mc Fit. Gibt es hier auch optimistischere Ansichten? Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (27. Mai 2014)

Der Großteil zieht vorbei.


----------



## Gothic70 (27. Mai 2014)

Da ich auch noch Notdienst habe,dass Telefon nur am Stück klingelt!!! Bleibe ich lieber zu Hause
Euch viel Spaß im Wald


----------



## gnss (27. Mai 2014)

Hänge noch bei der Arbeit, mit dem Rad Heim und dann mit dem Auto nach Harburg wird zeitlich nichts mehr.


----------



## de_reu (27. Mai 2014)

Kommt überhaupt jemand? Bitte Rückmeldung! Sonst komme ich auch nicht...


----------



## helgeb (27. Mai 2014)

Werde heute nicht fahren.
Viele Grüße!


----------



## hoedsch (27. Mai 2014)

Ich werde kommen


----------



## jab (27. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube, das wird nass - ich bin heute raus.


----------



## de_reu (27. Mai 2014)

Stehe noch AK-NW. Das wird nix

CU Delf


----------



## hoedsch (27. Mai 2014)

So Jungs, ab jetzt wird dienstags nicht mehr über Wetter diskutiert sondern einfach mal Rad gefahren.
Wir haben zu zweit eine quasi trockene Runde hingelegt und so richtig dreckig sind wir auch nicht geworden. Nächste Woche erwarte ich dann mal mehr Einsatz.


----------



## de_reu (31. Mai 2014)

Wie sieht das mit morgen Biken aus?
CU D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5kalpe1 (31. Mai 2014)

Bin noch unentschlossen: letztes mal stand ich so lang im Stau, wie ich in den HaBe unterwegs war 2, 5h :-(
Wie geht's Euch mit der Baustelle A7? Ist die S-Bahn eine Alternative? 
Und der Volkspark war echt keine Alternative ...


----------



## helgeb (31. Mai 2014)

Elbtunnel ist zurzeit gut! (Hausbruch - Ottensen in 16 Minuten ist keine Utopie.)
Nach meiner Kenntnis sollen bis Pfingsten alle vier Röhren befahrbar sein.
Davon unabhängig steht bei mir erst Dienstag wieder Radfahren auf dem Plan.


----------



## peterbe (31. Mai 2014)

Bin noch im Wendland kulturell Biken. Euch viel Spass


----------



## Gothic70 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich bin heute wieder dabei


----------



## gnss (3. Juni 2014)

dito


----------



## de_reu (3. Juni 2014)

ich auch


----------



## peterbe (3. Juni 2014)

Ich auch!


----------



## LowRider4711 (3. Juni 2014)

Jo!


----------



## hoedsch (4. Juni 2014)

Das bedrohliche Surren von dicken Treckerreifen trieb uns gestern durch den Wald, wie ein aufgescheuchtes Rudel. Die einzige Schlammkuhle weit und breit auf der Abfahrt vom Hasselbrack wurde gefunden und schliesslich war noch eine Reifenpanne zu verzeichnen.
Schön und schnell war es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (4. Juni 2014)

Wo war diese Schlammkuhle? Ich habe nichts gesehen, da immer in einer derben Staubwolke eingehüllt


----------



## LowRider4711 (10. Juni 2014)

Heute bei 30°C oder ist es zu warm zum biken? 

Gesendet von meinem XT1052 mit Tapatalk


----------



## peterbe (10. Juni 2014)

Nö, wir suchen Schlammkuhlen zur Abkühlung.


----------



## Gothic70 (10. Juni 2014)

Ich bin heute raus,nachdem ich heute nach Rostock fahren durfte und die Woche nicht besser wird kann ich das Auto nicht mehr sehen und fahre in Pinneberg ,Heist und Rissen eine Rund euch viel Spaß und sucht ein paar kühle Schlammlöcher.


----------



## peterbe (15. Juni 2014)

12.30 Sonntagstrailrunde.


----------



## LowRider4711 (15. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht sehen wir uns, weil ich komme heute erst um eins los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (15. Juni 2014)

Ich kann heute nachmittag nicht und musste auf vormittag vorverlegen. Vielleicht sehen wir uns beim schichtwechsel.


----------



## hoedsch (15. Juni 2014)

Ich muss heute mit den Jungs über die Köhlbrandbrücke radeln.


----------



## Strandcruiser (15. Juni 2014)

Moin Peter,
12.30 bin ich dabei


----------



## peterbe (15. Juni 2014)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehen wir uns, weil ich komme heute erst um eins los.



Sollen wir dich um 13Uhr an der Brücke über der Autobahn abholen?


----------



## LowRider4711 (15. Juni 2014)

peterbe schrieb:


> Sollen wir dich um 13Uhr an der Brücke über der Autobahn abholen?


Das wäre cool


----------



## Strandcruiser (15. Juni 2014)

Bin schon bei Stephan c u


----------



## gnss (17. Juni 2014)

1830


----------



## peterbe (17. Juni 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Gothic70 (17. Juni 2014)

Bin unterwegs


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Juni 2014)

Moin Jungs, ich mach es kurz, Schlüsselbein sauber durchgebrochen wächst hoffentlich ohne OP zusammen. Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe. Das war es dann erst mal mit dem fahren für die nächsten 4 Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (18. Juni 2014)

War aber eine schöne Runde gestern.


----------



## peterbe (18. Juni 2014)

Ohje, gute Besserung! ob die Runde schön war? Bei Verletzungen eigentlich kaum, oder? Trotz Leichtbau-Panne und Sturzpech sind es wieder mal 36km und ca 890 hm gewesen.


----------



## hoedsch (18. Juni 2014)

Na dann erhol dich mal gut.
Noch anzumerken war, dass es die dritte Runde in Folge mit Reifenpanne war.


----------



## LowRider4711 (18. Juni 2014)

Matthias, wünsche schnelle und gute Genesung.
Wir hatten gestern auch schon eine Reifenpanne vor der Runde. Das konnte nur in die Hose gehen


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Juni 2014)

Danke, ich hoffe diese Pannen Serie hat jetzt ein Ende, mein Ausfall ärgert mich ganz schön jetzt zum Sommer.


----------



## gnss (18. Juni 2014)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## gnss (19. Juni 2014)

wenn das so bleibt bin ich dafür.


----------



## peterbe (19. Juni 2014)

Ich bin dabei, Vorschlag: 18 Start Bahnhof Sprötze?


----------



## Strandcruiser (19. Juni 2014)

Morgen oder am WE ?
Hätte schon Lust mitzufahren...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (19. Juni 2014)

Morgen Abend, wir können zusammen nach Sprötze rausfahren, sind mit'm Auto ca. 30 km


----------



## Strandcruiser (19. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei, wann willst Du denn los ?


----------



## gnss (20. Juni 2014)

Licht oder nicht? Ohne Licht ist der sportliche Druck höher.


----------



## hoedsch (20. Juni 2014)

Ich schaffe das wohl nicht.


----------



## LowRider4711 (20. Juni 2014)

Dort wurde ich auch gerne mal fahren, aber ich bekomme heute Abend Besuch.


----------



## gnss (20. Juni 2014)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich schaffe das wohl nicht.


Halbe Stunde nach hinten würde gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (20. Juni 2014)

Nach hinten habe ich auch Zeit. aber trotzdem eher mit Licht.


----------



## Strandcruiser (20. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei, 1/2 h nach hinten tut mir auch gut !
@ Peter, wir verabreden uns per SMS wg. gem. Anfahrt


----------



## gnss (20. Juni 2014)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich schaffe das wohl nicht.


Ich könnte dich auf dem Weg mitnehmen.


----------



## hoedsch (20. Juni 2014)

Nee, irgendwie wird das alles zu knapp.


----------



## peterbe (20. Juni 2014)

Schade Clemens, 
Ansonsten Jetzt 18.30 Sprötze Bahnhof


----------



## gnss (20. Juni 2014)

Also 18:30 dann, oder sollen wir noch mehr schieben?


----------



## eddy 1 (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo erstmal,Ich bin der Eddy
Bin ab Sonntagabend eine Woche in Buchholz
Und wollte hier mal nachfragen ob mich einer mit in die Wälder nimmt 
Hab meinen Singlespeeder im Kofferraum und habe ab ca 17.30 Zeit 
Vielleicht hat ja einer Lust und Zeit 
Mfg Eddy


----------



## hoedsch (21. Juni 2014)

Hi Eddy,

wir fahren immer Dienstags. Wenn Du fit bist und den Bock auch Steigungen hochdrücken kannst, dann kannst Du mitfahren. Wir haben ab und zu mal einen Singelspeeder dabei und der sagt das geht in der Harburger Bergen.
Wir treffen uns *abfahrbereit *um 18:30 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte, Cuxhaverner Str. 55c, Hamburg. Helm ist obligatorisch.

Gruß
Hoedsch


----------



## peterbe (21. Juni 2014)

Gestern haben wir fußballbedingt den Midsommer um einen Tag nach vorne gezogen und sind zu einer ausgedehnten Heiderunde durch die kürzeste Nacht des Jahres gestartet. knapp 80km durch die sonnentergangsdurchflutete Heide und durch dunkle Wälder sind es geworden, bis wir weit nach Mitternacht wieder zu Hause waren. Ein wenig kühl aber trocken war es und der Kuchen in der Teestube in Undeloh schmeckte auch nach 22 Uhr noch...


----------



## gnss (21. Juni 2014)

War super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (21. Juni 2014)

Danke wollte Dienstag auch mal vorbeischauen ,aber vieleicht hat ja auch der ein oder andere lust mal ne runde zu drehen .Brauch ich für eure Abendrunde Licht ?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## hoedsch (21. Juni 2014)

Du brauchst kein Licht


----------



## hoedsch (21. Juni 2014)

Sonntag 12:30 Uhr Trailtour. Bitte melden wer kommt.


----------



## gnss (21. Juni 2014)

hier


----------



## peterbe (21. Juni 2014)

Hier auch


----------



## Netghost (22. Juni 2014)

Hmm mit euch Konditionsmonstern kann ich noch nicht wieder mithalten.  
Dümpel ich heute erstmal durch die Stadt und schau wie ich dahinkomme.


----------



## de_reu (22. Juni 2014)

Ich auch

CU Delf


----------



## Strandcruiser (22. Juni 2014)

Und hier auch ...


----------



## Strandcruiser (22. Juni 2014)

Stau !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netghost (22. Juni 2014)

Von Stellingen bis zur Kärtner Hütte und feststellen das man keine Kondition mehr hat. -.- 
btw: 29" sind die neuen 26"? hier sind die ganze zeit nur 29" um mich herumgekullert.
Und Scheibenbremsen sind mal geile Scheisse! ^^


----------



## gnss (22. Juni 2014)

Also bei uns waren die 26er in Überzahl.


----------



## LowRider4711 (24. Juni 2014)

Kann ich meiner Wetter-App trauen, die da sagt, heute kommt nur noch wenig bis gar kein Regen mehr? 
Die Radiotante sagt was schlimmeres voraus...
Wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## hoedsch (24. Juni 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/d-o-...en-habes-teil-2.490847/page-111#post-12024665

Keine Kaffeesatzleserei am Dienstag.


----------



## Netghost (24. Juni 2014)

es ist gemischt teils kurze ändert prägnante Schauer ansonsten trocken. aber wer D.O.D. modus fährt der jammert eher über zu wenig regen. ^^


----------



## peterbe (24. Juni 2014)

Ick bin oll da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (24. Juni 2014)

Bin auch da, hier ist gut...

CU Delf


----------



## hoedsch (25. Juni 2014)

Das Wetter war gut gestern und lediglich ein paar abzählbare Tropfen fielen vom Himmel. Diesen Umstand haben wir genutzt und sind diesmal ohne Reifenpanne eine große Runde über 38 km und 850 Hm gefahren.


----------



## LowRider4711 (25. Juni 2014)

ja so langsam gewöhne ich mich an die dienstägliche Belastung wieder. Hatte heute früh viel weniger Schmerzen als befürchtet


----------



## peterbe (25. Juni 2014)

Und einen schönen Sonnenuntergang hatten wir auch noch!


----------



## de_reu (29. Juni 2014)

heute mal aussetzen oder will jemand fahren?


----------



## peterbe (29. Juni 2014)

Ich bin nicht da, euch viel Spass


----------



## gnss (29. Juni 2014)

Ich bin wasserscheu und muß 29er schrauben.


----------



## norinofu (29. Juni 2014)

de_reu, 
fahre ab Neugraben, S-Bahn. Du wahrscheinlich KH und schon unterwegs....
Gute Fahrt
CU (vielleicht)
Ralf


----------



## hoedsch (29. Juni 2014)

Nach dem Dauerregen heute früh, konnte ich mich nicht durchringen. Ich hatte gestern schon eine Erkundungstour gedreht und 3 neue Wege probiert, bis das Gewitter kam.


----------



## norinofu (29. Juni 2014)

Hast echt was verpasst: viel Sonne am Nachmittag,  griffiger Boden und ein paar Schlammlöcher - die üblichen Verdächtigen...
Bin froh, dass ich mich aufgerafft habe.
Was gibt es denn noch für neue Wege?
CU
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (1. Juli 2014)

dabei


----------



## yako54 (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo Jungs,
mein Kumpel und ich würden heute gerne mal wieder mit dabei sein.
Kommen 18:30 zur KH

Gruß
Lars


----------



## peterbe (1. Juli 2014)

Na hoffen wir mal, dass uns heute der Regengott gnädig ist. Ich bin da!


----------



## LowRider4711 (1. Juli 2014)

Wenn er uns gnädig ist, bin ich auch da!


----------



## Sven7181 (2. Juli 2014)

Wer hat überlebt?


----------



## hoedsch (2. Juli 2014)

Um es kurz zu machen: Am Ende dieser wundervollen Runde gab es weniger Verletzte als Unverletzte.
Reifenpannen fielen heute zum Glück aus, sonst wären wir wohl nie wieder angekommen.


----------



## yako54 (2. Juli 2014)

Ja, war echt ne schöne Runde. Hoffe ich schaffe es jetzt mal wieder öfter. 

Gruß
Lars

P.S: Dominic hat's auch super gefallen


----------



## peterbe (8. Juli 2014)

Was sagen heute die Wetterauguren? Mein App sagt 100% regen...


----------



## LowRider4711 (8. Juli 2014)

Ich bleib heute indoor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (8. Juli 2014)

Ich fahr jetzt los!


----------



## Sven7181 (8. Juli 2014)

Ich heut nicht.
Gabel einbauen


----------



## flansch09 (8. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## peterbe (8. Juli 2014)

Elbtunnel gesperrt, ich fahr wieder nach hause


----------



## jab (8. Juli 2014)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei.



...hm, das könnte durchaus eine Solotour werden, und zwar 'ne recht harte...


----------



## Sven7181 (8. Juli 2014)

Was mit morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (8. Juli 2014)

Eine schöne Runde war das heute. Wir sind zu dritt eine etwas verkürzte Runde gefahren.


----------



## peterbe (8. Juli 2014)

Ich beneide euch! Fuck Elbtunnel!


----------



## LowRider4711 (9. Juli 2014)

Ja bis halb 9 ging es eigentlich noch. Aber war Waschküche


----------



## Hanswurschtl (9. Juli 2014)

Mein Beileid, Peter. War wahrscheinlich der gestrige A7 Geisterfahrer, der dir die Tour vermasselt hat.

Nachdem ich heute erneut ein kleines "Problem" hatte muss ich hier mal eine Frage los werden:

Fährt zufällig einer von euch den Schwalbe Hans Dampf und schmiert das Ding bei ihm selbst auf trockenem Asphalt auch so oft ab? 
Ich muss bei leichten-mittleren Kurven echt aufpassen wenn ich mit dem MTB ins Büro fahre. 
Im Gelände ist der Reifen gut. 

In den Testberichten werden Aphaltfahrten und Probleme nicht erwähnt.

Der Fat-Albert macht bei mir keine Zicken, nur gibt es den nicht in meiner Laufradgröße.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## 5kalpe1 (9. Juli 2014)

Wenn Du den "Hans" in der Trailstar Mischung benutzt, ist der m.E. zu weich fur die Straße. Anders als bei Slicks, steht das Rad nur auf den weichen Stollen. Die unpräzise die Kräfte übertragen - oder halt garnicht ;-)
Ich fahr auf gemischten Wegen (Straße, Waltautobahn) gerne den "Ralph". Mehr und kürzere Stollen fahren sich viel präziser. 
Beide bekommst Du in 'fest' (hinten) und 'weich' (vorn). Natürlich in ernsthaften 29''	  	  Da ich öffter wechsle, fahre ich mit Schlauch. Ist denn Schlauchlos wirklich so ein Unterschied?? Das Gewicht wäre mir zeitrangig.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (10. Juli 2014)

Moin!
Mir bricht das Hinterrad (Pace-Star 2.35 auf 27,5 mit Schläuchen) gerne mal aus. Vorne habe ich den Trailstar Supergravity und der hält die Spur auch auf Asphalt. 
Es könnte auch an der Geometrie meines Bikes liegen, obwohl die nicht großartig anders als bei meinem vorherigen 26er ist. 
Genommen habe ich den Hans Dampf weil ich ihn als Fat Albert Nachfolger für die größeren Laufräder verstanden hatte. 
Der Fat Albert ist im Downhill bzw. schnellen Kurvenfahrten allerdings spürbar der bessere Reifen. Nicht nur auf Asphalt, sondern auch überall sonst im hiesigen Gelände.
Bergauf würde ich beide als gleichwertig bezeichnen. 

Ich war der Meinung den Hans Dampf auch schon einmal an euren Rädern gesehen zu haben und wollte mal wissen ob andere dieselben Probleme haben.

Ansonsten hoffe ich mal auf sturzfreies Asphaltrutschen bis der Reifen runtergebremst ist und ich mir einen anderen kaufen kann.
Oder ich verscheuer das Ding... 
Jemand Interesse? Top Reifen in allen (hust...) Situationen...


----------



## LowRider4711 (10. Juli 2014)

liegt bestimmt (!!!) an der Kagg-Zwischengröße deiner Laufräder


----------



## peterbe (10. Juli 2014)

Stimmt wohl mit den Laufrädern, aber qualifiziert kann ich das nicht beantworten: Asphaltstrecken mit meinem Hansdampf-bereiften 29er Fully fahr ich eigentlich nicht auf der letzten Rille. Und im Gelände IST der HD über jede Kritik erhaben! vielleicht musst du eher aufstehen, damit du nicht auf der letzten Rille ins Büro rasen musst...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (10. Juli 2014)

Hey Peter! Im Gelände würde ich den Hans Dampf auch nicht mit einer vernichtenden Kritik beleidigen, zumal der Name Hans mir ja sympathisch sein sollte... 
Der Fat A. gefällt mir überall nur noch einen Tick besser, obwohl ich mir eingestehen muss, dass der Hans D. gegenüber dem Fat A. im Gelände zwar früher, dafür aber einschätzbarer und nicht irgendwann plötzlich den Grip verliert. Das empfand ich  zuerst beim Umstieg vom Ritchey Z-Max auf den Fat A. (vor Jahren) nicht so angenehm. 
Aber gut, wollen wir das Thema mal nicht auf einen Reifentest ausweiten.

Der Weg ins Büro dient doch nur zum lockerfahren, da wird nicht geheitzt. Jedenfalls nicht so, dass der Reifen auf der letzten Rille über den Asphalt rutschen sollte.

Ich mache übrigens heute den Do.o.D.ler und treffe mich voraussichtlich um 21 Uhr mit Markus und Licht beim HNT. 
Solltest du den verpatzten Dienstag nachholen wollen...


----------



## gnss (10. Juli 2014)

Wäre jemand am Freitag bei einer großen Heiderunde dabei?

Alternativ Habes. Start zwischen 17 und 18:30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (10. Juli 2014)

Ich bin am Samstag in der Heide. Hegi Tour in gemischten Doppeln.


----------



## de_reu (12. Juli 2014)

fahre um 15:30 mit Svenni ne kurze Runde...


----------



## norinofu (13. Juli 2014)

5kalpe1 schrieb:


> Wie geht's Euch mit der Baustelle A7? Ist die S-Bahn eine Alternative?
> ...



Ist ja nicht so, dass ich diesen Thread nicht verfolge..... Bin sogar schon mal mitgefahren - wann war das blos 

Neulich Ende Mai    hat 5kalpe1 mal nach der Alternative mit der S-Bahn gefragt - wegen Stau A7 und so.
Also ich bin schwer begeistert: Kostet nicht mehr als der Sprit für´s Auto und die Karre wird nach einer Schlammfahrt nicht eingesaut. Die Bahn ist immer geheizt und trocken, kommt alle 10 Minuten und hat nie Stau 
Außerdem kannst du auch mal A-B Touren fahren und nicht immer im Kreis um die KH. 
Heimfeld-Neugraben und umgekehrt bietet echt geile Trailkombinationen. Guckst du hier 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hamburg-s3-biker.662153/page-5
oder in meinen Touren im Tourguide.
http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tours/user/919

munter bleiben !
CU
Ralf


----------



## 5kalpe1 (14. Juli 2014)

hallo norinofu 
den einen tag wollte ich echt mit de bahn los, aber als ich mein ganzes zeug zusammen hatte (helm schützer werkzeug wasser etc) hatte ich "komischerweise" keine lust mehr und bin doch mit'm auto los
die routenvorschläge werde ich mal ausprobieren: muss mich mein shuttle nach dem start A bei B abholen ;-)
der tunnel ist hoffetlich irgendwann fertig, dass man den weg durch harburg spart (das schobt auch das umweltgewissen)


----------



## norinofu (14. Juli 2014)

Ich pack alles in den Tagesrucksack inkl. Erste Hilfe Pack, Ersatzschlauch, leichte Regenjacke und Trinkblase. In sofern immer alles am Mann. 
Oh weia - wenn ich das so schreibe, klingt es fast schon spießig....
 Schützer würde man auch noch außen am Rucksack ranklemmen können. 
Kamera und Navi hängt ja eh direkt am Bike.
CU
Ralf


----------



## Sven7181 (15. Juli 2014)

Heute radeln?

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## norinofu (15. Juli 2014)

Puuuuuh! Sitz im Büro fest.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## gnss (15. Juli 2014)

ich bin dabei


----------



## peterbe (15. Juli 2014)

Ich komme rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yako54 (15. Juli 2014)

+4


----------



## de_reu (15. Juli 2014)

Ich auch

CU De


----------



## Sven7181 (15. Juli 2014)

@Peter
Freitag ist hier wieder Gelber Sack!


----------



## peterbe (15. Juli 2014)

War schon im Keller, alles neu verschraubt und gesichert.


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Juli 2014)




----------



## Gothic70 (18. Juli 2014)

Moin Jungs, das ist das aktuelle Röntgenbild von heute morgen.............

Ich glaube ich falle noch etwas länger aus (bei dem Wetter) 

zum Herbst bin ich dann auch wieder total kraftlos dabei.

Euch viel Spass im Wald.

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (18. Juli 2014)

Sieht ja noch nicht so richtig gut aus. Ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Juli 2014)

danke, der Arzt ist zufrieden mit dem Heilungsprozess, dauert halt.


----------



## helgeb (18. Juli 2014)

Gehört das da hin? Gut, wenn der Arzt zufrieden ist.
Ich empfinde die Stelle, den Baum, die Wurzel, das Sandbett neuerdings als viel schwieriger zu fahren.
Mit Mitleid dir jedenfalls die besten Wünsche!


----------



## peterbe (18. Juli 2014)

Oh man, auch von mir alles Gute für die Heilung. genieß trotzdem diesen tollen Sommer. Und der Baum bekommt das Röntgenbild als Widmung.


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Juli 2014)

Danke euch, mein bike hat schon Spinnweben angesetzt


----------



## 5kalpe1 (18. Juli 2014)

auch von mir: die besten genesungswünsche und gute besserung 
die HaBe sind wirklich gefährlich. 
vor einiger zeit hat sich mein "mitfahrender arbeitskollege" einen rückenwirbel gebrochen (höhe schlüsselbein).
wenn es jetzt runter von der waltautobahn geht, fahren wir nur mit gutem rückenprotektor! schließlich sollen es nur unspektakuläre abflüge bleiben ...
ALLES GUTE


----------



## hoedsch (18. Juli 2014)

Also die Harburger Berge sind mitnichten gefährlich, denn es ist reichlich weicher Waldboden und Grüngemüse vorhanden, so dass ein Sturz in den meisten Fällen ohne Folge bleibt. Wirf dich mal in felsiges Gelände.
Aber "gefährliche" Harburger Berge sind für die eigene Legendenbildung natürlich viel besser.


----------



## peterbe (19. Juli 2014)

Da stimme ich Clemens voll und ganz zu. Wenn aus unserer Gruppe mal jemand stürzt, was vorkommt, ist der Grund nicht das gefährliche Geläuf sonder meist schlicht Selbstüberschätzung (kommt bei uns auch vor) oder unangepasste Geschwindigkeit, die bei uns ja eh nicht so niedrig ist, oder 5skalpe... 
Radfahren in der City allerdings halte ich für gefährlicher.... Und wenn man von der Waldautobahn runtergeht, sollte man nicht als erstes ans richtige Equipment (Endurobike, bunter Helm, Protektoren und Schlabbertrickot) denken, sondern an der Fahrtechnik feilen und Erfahrungen sammeln. viel Spaß im Wald und allzeit sichere Fahrt!


----------



## LowRider4711 (19. Juli 2014)

Wort. Lasst uns Dienstag wieder feilen


----------



## Netghost (19. Juli 2014)

wo ihr gerade von Fahrtechnik redet. wo/wie kann man nach langer  Abwesenheit wieder Technik lernen? ich hab das Gefühl das ich irgend wie Schwierigkeiten habe wieder rein zukommen. heute wieder vorsichtig versucht aber nach zwei recht heftigen stürzen es bleiben lassen. bevor ich da alleine im Wald mit gebrochenen Knochen liege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (20. Juli 2014)

Am besten lernst das wohl wieder auf den Trails. Am Anfang einfach vorsichtig angehen lassen... 

Ich habe nie wirklich Fahrtechnik geübt, sondern bin am Anfang sehr häufig mit Leuten gefahren,  die das schon länger drauf haben. Da kann man sich sehr viel abgucken.


----------



## LowRider4711 (21. Juli 2014)

Wie ich in einem parallelen Faden gelesen habe, hast du deine Reifenwahl nicht gerade nach den Gegebenheiten in den HaBe getroffen. Dann muss man natürlich mit Stürzen rechnen. Ich hoffe du hast wenigstens einen guten Helm


----------



## norinofu (21. Juli 2014)

Martin, zu deiner Fahrtechnik - es ist so, wie lowrider sagt: Fahren lernst du durch's Fahren.

Vielleich mal mit der größeren Gruppe bei den D.O.D.s mifahren. Mehr Leute = etwas langsamer als kleine Gruppe und mehr zum angucken. Wo andere fahren gibt es kein prinzipielles Hinderniss und du kannst dich einfach mal "reinwerfen".

Ansonsten einfach mal in den verschiedenen Spielplätzen häufiger die kritischen Stellen durchfahren. Wie neulich unten am Schießplatz. Findest du den wieder? ...


----------



## gnss (21. Juli 2014)

Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger bitte in die Facebook-Brötchengruppe, wir wollen am Dienstag nicht im Wald rurmstehen.


----------



## peterbe (22. Juli 2014)

Trotz der harten Ansage von Martin: wir werden heute gemäßigt durch den Wald ballern!


----------



## LowRider4711 (22. Juli 2014)

hätte jemand 3 Kabelbinder für mich? Meine sind alle und ich schaff's nicht mehr in den Baumarkt


----------



## SvenniLiteville (22. Juli 2014)

eigentlich wollte ich endlich mal wieder mitfahren, sitz aber immernoch im Termin...


----------



## yako54 (22. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei und Dom. auch


----------



## LowRider4711 (22. Juli 2014)

Geile Runde, aber ich bin komplett im Eimer. Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgeb (22. Juli 2014)

7 Personen, 40 km, 3 Stunden, 777 Höhenmeter, 3 l Trinkwasser, die höchsten Punkte aller Bundesländer in den Harburger Bergen, alles gut.


----------



## yako54 (23. Juli 2014)

Mein Ruhepuls heute morgen war auch leicht erhöht 
Super Runde!


----------



## LowRider4711 (23. Juli 2014)

hat jemand die Runde aufgezeichnet? ich würde die bei Gelegenheit gerne noch einmal abreiten


----------



## gnss (23. Juli 2014)

das war super. txt in gpx ändern.


----------



## Kono (23. Juli 2014)

Der Holzfäller-Trail ist wieder befahrbar?


----------



## helgeb (23. Juli 2014)

Kono schrieb:


> Der Holzfäller-Trail ist wieder befahrbar?


Ja, bedingt. Es liegt noch etwas Holzfäller-Abfall im Weg. Man merkt, dass er nicht mehr so stark frequentiert ist. Er hat aber (wieder) Potential. Schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (23. Juli 2014)

Ich finde, er hat seinen Flow verloren. Außerdem zu viel trockenes Tannengedöns. Juckt wie Hulle auf verschwitzter Haut.  Na ja, besser als nix.


----------



## LowRider4711 (23. Juli 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> das war super. txt in gpx ändern.


Danke!


----------



## norinofu (23. Juli 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> das war super. txt in gpx ändern.


... oder in gdb, sonst erkennt MapSource die Datei nicht.

Da sind ein paar Abschnitte dabei, die ich noch nicht gefahren bin - nach über 20 Jahren .
Vielleicht sind das genau die Autobahnen, die ich vermeide. 
Hab´s mir auch in GoogleEarth mal angesehen und meine Touren drüber gelegt. Ist trozdem nicht ganz klar geworden.

Ich lad mir die Tour mal auf mein Navi und schau mir das Ganze life an.
Wie es aussieht bin ich am WE wieder im Wald. Macht ihr wieder eine Tour, dann würde ich es gerne noch mal versuchen - wenn ich darf, so als S-Bahn Fahrer 

CU
Ralf


----------



## gnss (23. Juli 2014)

norinofu schrieb:


> ... oder in gdb, sonst erkennt MapSource die Datei nicht.


Seit 20 Jahren kein Mapsource Update installiert?


----------



## hoedsch (23. Juli 2014)

Nach 48 Stunden Dauerregen habe ich heute eine schöne Tour im Allgäu absolviert. Die teeren hier wirklich bis auf die Gipfel die Waldwege, daher die Empfehlung für hier: Kojak
Der Trail runter war dann aufgrund des Rutschfaktors auch teilweise ein Schiebestück. Aber schon war's trotzdem.


----------



## de_reu (23. Juli 2014)

morgen, Do. 18:30, KH , wie Di. angeregt...


----------



## norinofu (24. Juli 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Seit 20 Jahren kein Mapsource Update installiert?


Gefühlt kommt das hin. Version 6.16.3 und die Updateabfrage sagt - es gibt kein nichts Neues.


----------



## gnss (24. Juli 2014)

Dann vielleicht im Öffnen-Dialog als Dateityp gpx auswählen.


----------



## gnss (24. Juli 2014)

de_reu schrieb:


> morgen, Do. 18:30, KH , wie Di. angeregt...


 Mist jetzt habe ich natürlich kein Rad dabei. Ich kann um 1500 sagen ob ich es schaffe.


----------



## gnss (24. Juli 2014)

Ich schaffe es heute nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (24. Juli 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> ..... im Öffnen-Dialog als Dateityp gpx auswählen.


... oder so. Danke 
Alle Wege führen zum Ziel - oder so ähnlich. Format kommt halt vom Gerät und ist daher wohl immer voreingestellt. Guckst halt nicht mehr hin.
Hauptsache es funktioniert


----------



## hoedsch (25. Juli 2014)

Mal was aus der Reihe bekloppte Hobbys:  Auf dem Berg schieben und dann auf dem Grat lang, natürlich auch meistens schieben.


----------



## gnss (26. Juli 2014)

Schieben? Ist am Fahrrad etwas nicht OK?


----------



## LowRider4711 (26. Juli 2014)

Schieben auf den Berg? Du hast doch keinen Freerider


----------



## de_reu (27. Juli 2014)

Heute fahren; wer ist dabei?


----------



## Sven7181 (27. Juli 2014)

Saalbach


----------



## Netghost (27. Juli 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger bitte in die Facebook-Brötchengruppe, wir wollen am Dienstag nicht im Wald rurmstehen.


Und wo ist die Facebook Brötchengruppe? Link pls. ^^

/€: Und nein die Stürze hab ich mir mit meinen Gelände Läufrädern eingefangen. aber die helfen auch nicht wenn man nicht mehr fahren kann.


----------



## gnss (29. Juli 2014)

is heute jemand dabei?


----------



## yako54 (29. Juli 2014)

Ja Dominic und ich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (29. Juli 2014)

Jo


----------



## de_reu (30. Juli 2014)

Morgen (Do.) 18:30? Wer ist dabei?


----------



## LowRider4711 (31. Juli 2014)

Aus jetziger Sicht jo


----------



## gnss (31. Juli 2014)

fahrrad dabei.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (31. Juli 2014)

dabei!


----------



## gnss (5. August 2014)

fährt heute jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (5. August 2014)

Weiß jemand, in den HaBes auch solche Wassermengen runtergekommen sind wie hier in LG Sven?


----------



## hoedsch (5. August 2014)

Hier ist es trocken.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (5. August 2014)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Hier ist es trocken.


den ganzen Tag schon?


----------



## hoedsch (5. August 2014)

Im Prinzip ja


----------



## SvenniLiteville (5. August 2014)

Ist heute jemand gefahren?
Ich würde morgen gern ne Runde drehen, jemand dabei?


----------



## hoedsch (6. August 2014)

Wir haben heute eine super Runde in den Staub gelegt. Nach dem ganzen Regen im Allgäu war das mal wieder an der Reihe.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (6. August 2014)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wir haben heute eine super Runde in den Staub gelegt. Nach dem ganzen Regen im Allgäu war das mal wieder an der Reihe.


auch noch "Staub"? und ich bin nicht losgefahren, weil wir schon wieder fast den Keller voll hatten...  :-(


----------



## gnss (6. August 2014)

wettervorhersage ist mir für morgen zu durchwachsen. will jemand am freitag die große heiderunde fahren?


----------



## Sven7181 (9. August 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## de_reu (9. August 2014)

Ich, 13:00 ab KH?

CU Delf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (9. August 2014)

Ok bis morgen


----------



## gnss (10. August 2014)

Bis gleich


----------



## Sven7181 (10. August 2014)

Netter Ausflug heute

HM: 854
KM: 37,6
Ø KM/H: 14,9


----------



## Sven7181 (12. August 2014)

dabei


----------



## de_reu (12. August 2014)

Auch

CU Delf


----------



## mr freilauf (13. August 2014)

ich muss hier mal werbung für ein einzigartiges event im norden machen!

die veranstaltung steht aufgrund geringer teilnehmerzahl in diesem jahr vorm sterben.

http://s381021234.website-start.de/24-stunden-mtb-rennen/


----------



## SvenniLiteville (14. August 2014)

heute jemand dabei???   19:00h KH


----------



## de_reu (16. August 2014)

Wie sieht's aus mit fahren?


----------



## hoedsch (16. August 2014)

Das schüttet hier in Strömen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (17. August 2014)

Heute ist es ja trockener, ich werde gegen Nachmittag zu einer Trailrunde aufbrechen. Zeit noch verhandelbar, aber eher später.


----------



## Sven7181 (17. August 2014)

13 Uhr KH


----------



## de_reu (17. August 2014)

13 Uhr KH


----------



## peterbe (17. August 2014)

13 Uhr ist zu früh, ich plane eher 15/16 Uhr


----------



## Sven7181 (17. August 2014)

15Uhr ist mir zu spät


----------



## de_reu (17. August 2014)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> 15Uhr ist mir zu spät


mir auch; würde bei 13:00 bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (17. August 2014)

Ich bin schon durch. Zum Glück ist es trocken geblieben. Wünsch euch auch so viel Spaß, wie ich hatte


----------



## peterbe (19. August 2014)

Heute 18.30. Hoffen wir mal auf Trockenheit...


----------



## LowRider4711 (19. August 2014)

Die Hoffnung geht zuletzt im Schlamm unter, aber ich bleibe heute lieber zu Hause.


----------



## Gothic70 (19. August 2014)

Wetter hin oder her, ich bin fast da und fahr auch eher los, ich kann eh nicht mithalten und fahre dann lieber mein tempo. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## peterbe (20. August 2014)

Die Hoffnung auf Trockenheit ist zwar tatsächlich im Schlamm stecken geblieben, aber nass zu genüge wär es nur von unten. Durch Orts- und Wetterkenntnis sind wir links am Gewitter vorbeigefahren und konnten uns so an Abendsonne, tollen Wolkenformationen, anspruchsvollen schmierseifigen Wurzeltrails und der Heideblüte erfreuen. So waren es zur einbrechenden Dunkelheit letztendlich wieder einmal 34km und geschönte 800hm in knapp 2 1/2 Stunden. Übrigens mussten wir gegen Clemens Dogma, erst im September wieder mit Licht zu fahren, den letzten Trail doch noch ausleuchten...


----------



## hoedsch (20. August 2014)

Ein Dogma ist schon ganz praktisch, denn so können sich auch weniger häufig anzutreffende Gestalten merken, dass in den Monaten Mai bis August ohne Licht gefahren wird.


----------



## peterbe (21. August 2014)

Auch bei der Westrunde am Donnerstag fängt schon im August die Lichtsaison an...


----------



## helgeb (21. August 2014)

peterbe schrieb:


> Lichtsaison an...


… na ja, unter ästhetischen Gesichtspunkten ist der Lichtfleck ja ganz nett, aber vorausgesetzt, dass das blau nicht ein reines Produkt digitaler Bildbearbeitung ist, beweist das Foto – so hübsch es auch ist – nicht wirklich die Notwendigkeit.

Beste Grüße!

P.S.: Die Bänderplatte im Fingergelenk hat vielleicht ein Stück vom Knochen abgerissen, aber das heilt schnell.


----------



## peterbe (22. August 2014)

Am Elbstrand brauchte es kein Licht. Aber die dazugehörigen Trails am Elbhang: düster.


----------



## peterbe (22. August 2014)

ach ja, Helge, gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (22. August 2014)

@Helge
ist das vom Sturz am 12ten?

Gute Besserung.


----------



## helgeb (22. August 2014)

Jo, danke.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit, Defektes zwecks Kulanztausch DIREKT an Paul Lange zu schicken?


----------



## peterbe (23. August 2014)

Morgen früh eine Trailrunde?


----------



## LowRider4711 (23. August 2014)

Was heißt bei dir früh?


----------



## peterbe (24. August 2014)

12 Uhr KH


----------



## LowRider4711 (24. August 2014)

Oh, dann bin ich raus. Starte schon um 10.


----------



## de_reu (24. August 2014)

peterbe schrieb:


> 12 Uhr KH



12:00 wird knapp; 12:30 würde ich schaffen


----------



## peterbe (24. August 2014)

Das passt mir, ich bin noch am Frühstücken. Soll ich dich um 12 abholen?


----------



## hoedsch (24. August 2014)

Ich bin schon auf der Anfahrt ausgefallen. Daumen kaputt, schalten unmöglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (24. August 2014)

Peter,  Clemens braucht deinen Singlespeeder


----------



## gnss (24. August 2014)

Einfach nicht schalten.

Es war großartig!


----------



## peterbe (24. August 2014)

Gute Besserung, Clemens, hoffentlich nichts nachhaltiges. Soll ich Dienstag den Singlespeeder mitbringen?


----------



## hoedsch (24. August 2014)

Nee Dienstag fahre ich nicht und mit dem Singlespeeder wären dann zusätzlich noch die Knie kaputt. Ich glaube Helge hat das gleiche.


----------



## peterbe (24. August 2014)

Heute war das Wetter super, einzelne kleine Schauer konnten wir unter dem Laubdach der HBs abwarten, in der Heide wars sonnig und das Heidekraut glüht.


----------



## helgeb (24. August 2014)

@hoedsch: Nach Möglichkeit immer gut strecken, damit nicht durch Verkürzung dauerhaft gebeugt?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (26. August 2014)

Heut haben wir die Nightride-Saison mit ausgiebigen Licht-Trails begrüßt, nachdem wir in der Heide eine Hammer Sonnenuntergang erlebt haben. 36km und knapp an den 1000 hm gekratzt.


----------



## peterbe (27. August 2014)

Hallo DOD-Gemeinde,

tatsächlich ist mal ein Bild aus den Harburger Bergen in der Auswahl zum Bild des Tages auf MTB-News. Es muss nur die meisten Stimmen bekommen! Also: Anschauen und »gefällt mir« drücken und wenn genug gedrückt haben, sind unsere DOD-Jungs morgen auf der Startseite!


----------



## hoedsch (27. August 2014)

Wer den Panzertrail falsch rum fährt, der gehört bestraft.


----------



## peterbe (27. August 2014)

Wieso, die Sonne wollte nicht andersrum untergehen!


----------



## Sven7181 (27. August 2014)

Was für eine Lampe könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Bikerboy552 (29. August 2014)

hallo zusammen würde mich euch gerne anschließen, bin in die Gegend gezogen und bin auf der suche. biss dann


----------



## Bikerboy552 (1. September 2014)

hallo werdet ihr diese Woche fahren?


----------



## gnss (1. September 2014)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Was für eine Lampe könnt ihr empfehlen?


budget?


Bikerboy552 schrieb:


> hallo werdet ihr diese Woche fahren?


gibt es diese woche einen dienstag?


----------



## Sven7181 (1. September 2014)

Hab mir die Piko für den Helm geholt. 
2x Hongkong Tesla liegen noch rum.

Morgen wird geradelt!!!


----------



## Bikerboy552 (1. September 2014)

kann ich mich euch anschließen, bräuchte ne Zeit und den Startpunkt. danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (1. September 2014)

18.30, KH, Helm und Licht


----------



## gnss (2. September 2014)

hab meine lampe daheim vergessen, hat jemand eventuell ersatz, den er noch einstecken könnte?


----------



## peterbe (2. September 2014)

Mach ich


----------



## peterbe (9. September 2014)

Was sagt das Wetter heut Abend in den HBs?


----------



## LowRider4711 (9. September 2014)

Schaurige Tätigkeiten aus Nord-West. Soll nachher aber etwas nachlassen. Man kann es sich also schön oder schlecht reden


----------



## jab (9. September 2014)

Wenn es gegen sechs in Harburg gießen sollte, werde ich es wohl sein lassen, ansonsten komme ich. Aber an eine trockene Runde glaube ich nicht.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## peterbe (9. September 2014)

Hier schüttet es und drei Min später scheint die Sonne. Ist mir zu unbeständig. Bin heute mal raus.


----------



## Sven7181 (9. September 2014)

Morgen eine Ersatzrunde?


----------



## peterbe (9. September 2014)

Wär ne Idee. Look at Forum tomorrow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (10. September 2014)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Morgen eine Ersatzrunde?



Tja, ob es heute wohl besser wird als gestern? Felix und ich haben zu Anfang für vielleicht 10 Minuten etwas Getröpfel abgekriegt, das war alles. 

Grüße, Jan


----------



## peterbe (14. September 2014)

Ich starte gegen 13.45 KH zu einer spontanen Trailrunde entspannt. wenn noch jemand mitwill...


----------



## peterbe (16. September 2014)

18.30 KH zum Sonnenuntergang in die Heide!


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. September 2014)

Möchte von euch jemand mit zur Enduro DM nach Schöneck? Wir fahren am 10.10. Nachmittags/Abends los und kommen Sonntag Nacht wieder. Bisher sind wir zu zwei, bis zu 5 Sitzplätze + reichlich Stauraum sind vorhanden. Bei mehr als 4 Bikes fahren wir mit Anhänger.


----------



## yako54 (17. September 2014)

Hallo Jungs, hab mir den Cut gestern noch im Maria-Hilf nähen lassen. Nacken ist ein bisschen steif sonst alles okay. Bis bald...
Lars


----------



## peterbe (17. September 2014)

Na dann, gute Besserung! dieses Jahr ist die Verletzungsquote hier besonders hoch. hoffen wir mal, dass wir nicht mehr zumRisikosport MTB beitragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (17. September 2014)

Moin,
also ich bin wieder fit.Leider ist in den letzten Dienstagen immer was da zwischen gekommen.Elternabende Geburtstage usw.
Ich habe meine Lampe aber schon wieder angebaut.
Bis Dienstag.


----------



## gnss (18. September 2014)

Gute Besserung Lars!

Samstach bin ich eher für Heide. Je weiter südlich, desto wahrscheinlicher nass.


----------



## peterbe (18. September 2014)

Ok, brauchen wir auch nicht so früh aufstehen... Wann wollen wir starten? 
Möchte jemand mit? ausgedehnte Heiderunde mit  Kaffee und Kuchen. Start wahrscheinlich Buchholz oder Sprötze.


----------



## gnss (19. September 2014)

startzeit ist mir egal.


----------



## peterbe (19. September 2014)

Wie wäre es mit 14 Uhr Bahnhof Sprötze? Dann hätten wir 5,5 h bis zur Dunkelheit.


----------



## LowRider4711 (19. September 2014)

Schade, ich wäre gerne mal mitgekommen, aber bin nachmittags schon verplant


----------



## gnss (19. September 2014)

Schade, für mich ist 1400 OK.


----------



## peterbe (20. September 2014)

Heute sind wir mal wieder die große Heiderunde gefahren, top Wetter, top Trails, bis das Kranke Bruder-Pedal mal wieder Äger gemacht hat: Pedal unterm Fuß, Pedal nicht mehr an Kurbel. Also einbeinig weiterkurbeln bis das Taxi Rad und Biker zurück zum Start gebracht hat. Na ja, shit happens.


----------



## hoedsch (20. September 2014)

Den kranken Bruder hätte ich ja gern man wieder live gesehen.


----------



## helgeb (21. September 2014)

peterbe schrieb:


> das Kranke Bruder-Pedal [...]: Pedal unterm Fuß, Pedal nicht mehr an Kurbel [...] shit happens.


Ich warte und hoffe noch auf Shimanos Kulanz. Bei Ausgang (zeitlich, unabhängig der Qualität) sehne ich mich danach, auch wieder dabei zu sein. Bis dahin wird geklettert und über Kaufempfehlungen nachgedacht.
Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (23. September 2014)

18.30: das kranke Brüder Pedal ist erneuert und deswegen geht es mal wieder los wie immer...


----------



## de_reu (23. September 2014)

Das war aber kurz vor knapp....

CU Delf


----------



## de_reu (23. September 2014)

Bin heute leider raus...

CU Delf


----------



## Gothic70 (23. September 2014)

Bin auch da


----------



## LowRider4711 (23. September 2014)

Ich bleibe der Unfalltruppe heute noch einmal fern. Elternabend die 2.


----------



## peterbe (23. September 2014)

Nix Unfalltruppe. Heute störten nur quietschende Bremsen das staubige Trailvergnügen und wir haben auf dem Karle tatsächlich zwei Matschlöcher gefunden!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (25. September 2014)

Ich wollte heute um 18:30h noch ne Runde ab KH drehen. Hat jemand Lust und Zeit?
CU Svenni


----------



## de_reu (27. September 2014)

fahren heute 14:30 ne kurze Runde...


----------



## peterbe (27. September 2014)

Sonntagsrunde 12 Uhr Kh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (30. September 2014)

aus beruflichen Gründen bin ich mal wieder raus 

Ich würde aber morgen eine evtl. trocknere Runde um die selbe Zeit anregen!

Jemand dabei?

CU Svenni


----------



## de_reu (30. September 2014)

Ich schaffe es nicht, auch morgen nicht...

CU Delf


----------



## helgeb (30. September 2014)

Ich schaffe es heute! Und es pedaliert auch sicherlich jemand mit, oder?


----------



## Gothic70 (30. September 2014)

Bin unterwegs


----------



## LowRider4711 (30. September 2014)

Ich habe noch mit einer Erkältung zu kämpfen und setze  daher heute aus


----------



## gnss (30. September 2014)

Ich bin ein wenig früher gestartet und gehe jetzt zur Pizza über.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (30. September 2014)

Zum Pizzabäcker war es heute mit unserem Tempo zu weit, so haben wir entspannt eine etwas kürzere Runde über die spätsommerlichen Trails bei sommerlichen Temperaturen gedreht: 30km, 2:20 h und mal knappe 600hm. Ich hoffe, Martin, dir hat die Pizza geschmeckt. Wo hast du sie gegessen?


----------



## gnss (1. Oktober 2014)

Pizza gab es am Gardasee, heute leider verregnet. So wie die Temperaturen daheim sind lohnt es sich kaum wegzufahren.


----------



## Catsoft (1. Oktober 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Pizza gab es am Gardasee, heute leider verregnet. So wie die Temperaturen daheim sind lohnt es sich kaum wegzufahren.


 
Da haben wir wohl letzte Woche die einzig gute Woche dieses Jahr dort erwischt. Habe diesmal sogar meine Monte Caplone Tour bei Sonnenschein und ohne Regen gemacht, nachdem ich letztes Jahr nur 5 Meter Sicht hatte.  Hammaa


----------



## Gothic70 (1. Oktober 2014)

Also 12 MP Bilder bei Nacht sind nicht gut, wie zu sehen ist.............


----------



## Gothic70 (1. Oktober 2014)

Die Videos sind bessere Qualität, ein Bild als Beispiel.


----------



## LowRider4711 (2. Oktober 2014)

und wo ist das Video dazu?


----------



## Gothic70 (2. Oktober 2014)

Hier muss ja nicht alles rein gestellt werden, Bilder finde ich ok, aber Videos gehören hier nicht her finde ich.


----------



## LowRider4711 (2. Oktober 2014)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/


----------



## Sven7181 (3. Oktober 2014)

Samstag gegen 11?


----------



## Gothic70 (7. Oktober 2014)

Also ich bin raus, wenn ich so mir so den dauer Regen anschaue. Oder ist noch Hoffnung?  Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgeb (7. Oktober 2014)

Mit etwas Glück bleibt es von oben trocken. Die Wetterprognosen sind da nicht eindeutig.
Wenn sicher jemand fährt, käme ich mit.


----------



## Gothic70 (7. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst ja Bericht geben, wenn es im Süden von H H. Trocken bleibt.


----------



## peterbe (7. Oktober 2014)

Also mein Regenradar und die Wollen über mir sehen scheisse aus, ich bin heut raus. euch viel Spaß im Wald...


----------



## Gothic70 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich bleib auch Zuhause.


----------



## de_reu (7. Oktober 2014)

Bin noch auf Arbeit; schaffe es nicht...

CU Delf


----------



## Sven7181 (10. Oktober 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## gnss (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich könnte Sonntag.


----------



## peterbe (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin ne Woche auf Amrum. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Sven7181 (14. Oktober 2014)

wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich, Matthias


----------



## LowRider4711 (14. Oktober 2014)

OK, heute schaffe ich es wohl auch mal wieder dabei zu sein. Bis nachher.


----------



## de_reu (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich nicht

CU Delf


----------



## Sven7181 (14. Oktober 2014)

Stau...pünktlich schaffe es ich nicht


----------



## Gothic70 (14. Oktober 2014)

Wann denkst du denn bist du da?


----------



## Sven7181 (14. Oktober 2014)

19 Uhr könnte klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (16. Oktober 2014)

Wie is mit WE?


----------



## peterbe (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin noch bis Sa auf Amrum. würde So eine Runde fahren wollen.


----------



## Sven7181 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde Samstag fahren und einige "Dinge" entfernen.


----------



## gnss (18. Oktober 2014)

wie wäre es morgen mit einem kleineen deisterausflug?


----------



## peterbe (18. Oktober 2014)

Deister schaff ich nicht, stattdessen Trailrunde 12 Uhr KH?


----------



## de_reu (19. Oktober 2014)

12:00 KH wäre ich dabei


----------



## peterbe (19. Oktober 2014)

Hol ich dich um 11.40 ab?


----------



## de_reu (19. Oktober 2014)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hol ich dich um 11.40 ab?


Perfekt!


----------



## Sven7181 (21. Oktober 2014)

Was mit heute?
Was sagen die Wetterexperten?


----------



## Gothic70 (21. Oktober 2014)

Regen Regen Regen, der Wald ist doch bestimmt komplett aufgeweicht? Oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgeb (21. Oktober 2014)

Die letzten Stunden war es von oben trocken. Jetzt regnet es gerade wieder. Und die Vorhersage... kind of like, you know... Und dann gibt es immer noch die, die trotzdem fahren und von herrlichem Wetter berichten.


----------



## Gothic70 (21. Oktober 2014)

Wer fährt denn oder traut sich?


----------



## Sven7181 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich verzichte heute....


----------



## de_reu (21. Oktober 2014)

Wenn keiner will, fahre ich auch nicht....


----------



## helgeb (21. Oktober 2014)

Seit Stunden durchgehend Regen. Da verzichte ich dann ebenfalls gerne.


----------



## LowRider4711 (24. Oktober 2014)

Das ist meine RS Revelation RCT3 Dual Air 29" anno 2012. Es sollen eigentlich 120mm Federweg sein. Ich hätte gerne 130mm. Kennt jemand jemanden, der mir die Gabel entsprechend umbauen kann?


----------



## de_reu (24. Oktober 2014)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Das ist meine RS Revelation RCT3 Dual Air 29" anno 2012. Es sollen eigentlich 120mm Federweg sein. Ich hätte gerne 130mm. Kennt jemand jemanden, der mir die Gabel entsprechend umbauen kann?



bei der Dual Air: Aufschrauben, Spacer rausnehmen; DualPosition: DualPosition-Einheit gegen 140mm-Einheit tauschen...


----------



## LowRider4711 (25. Oktober 2014)

Ist Dual Air. Musst du mir bei Gelegenheit mal etwas genauer erklären. Eilt ja erstmal noch nicht.


----------



## de_reu (26. Oktober 2014)

Wer will heute fahren?

CU Delf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5kalpe1 (26. Oktober 2014)

hey, dann bin ich heute im Wald nicht alleine! Bei euerm Tempo halte ich nur schwer mit: fährt wieder jeder für sich


----------



## LowRider4711 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich will heute fahren. Wann geht's los?


----------



## de_reu (26. Oktober 2014)

12:00 KH !?

CU Delf


----------



## LowRider4711 (26. Oktober 2014)

Oh,  dann ohne mich. Ich starte wohl erst gegen 2.


----------



## de_reu (26. Oktober 2014)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Oh,  dann ohne mich. Ich starte wohl erst gegen 2.


14:00 ginge bei mir auch noch..

CU Delf


----------



## LowRider4711 (26. Oktober 2014)

Dann bin ich 14 Uhr KH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (26. Oktober 2014)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich 14 Uhr KH


Perfekt

CU Delf


----------



## LowRider4711 (26. Oktober 2014)

War super!


----------



## peterbe (27. Oktober 2014)

Wie wäre es mit Winterpokal? Hier das DOD-Team. Wer macht mit? Helge, Felix, Matthias, Clemens (als Recreations-Motivation?) oder wer?
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/261


----------



## gnss (27. Oktober 2014)

Wie war der Boden am Sonntag?


----------



## LowRider4711 (28. Oktober 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Wie war der Boden am Sonntag?


Unauffällig und mit Laub bedeckt.


----------



## Sven7181 (28. Oktober 2014)

Lass heute mal ne aktuelle Bodenprobe nehmen.

18:30 KH


----------



## peterbe (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Gothic70 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich auch


----------



## LowRider4711 (28. Oktober 2014)

dabei (bis der Lampen-Akku alle ist)


----------



## hoedsch (28. Oktober 2014)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Winterpokal? Hier das DOD-Team. Wer macht mit? Helge, Felix, Matthias, Clemens (als Recreations-Motivation?) oder wer?
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/261


Schon voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich auch

CU Delf


----------



## helgeb (28. Oktober 2014)

> Schon voll.





> Ich auch


??? 

Bin heut auch dabei.


----------



## peterbe (28. Oktober 2014)

Vor zwei Wochen sind wir noch in kurz-kurz gefahren, heute hatten wir untere einstellige Temperaturen: der Winter steht vor der Tür. Heute haben wir ihn mit 32km und 780 hm begrüßt.


----------



## Sven7181 (29. Oktober 2014)

4,8°C


----------



## LowRider4711 (29. Oktober 2014)

> 4,8°C


War das echt schon so kalt? Irgenwie hat man es ja schon in den Zehenspitzen gemerkt. Nächstes Mal wohl in Winterschuhen.


----------



## gnss (2. November 2014)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Schon voll.


Im Frednamensgeberteam wäre noch Platz, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob du mit Duisburger gefahren bist.


----------



## hoedsch (3. November 2014)

Vor ewigen Zeiten mal. Du meinst Team Normal?


----------



## gnss (3. November 2014)

ja


----------



## Sven7181 (4. November 2014)

Was sagen die Hobby-Meteorologen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (4. November 2014)

Ich pack mal meinen braunen Marschbock ein und mach den Fender dran...


----------



## Sven7181 (4. November 2014)

Ich bin raus, das Regenradar zeigt mir zuviel blau an.


----------



## Gothic70 (4. November 2014)

Ich bin auch raus, habe Bereitschaft und fahre ne runde in Pinneberg und Wedel.  Euch viel Spaß


----------



## LowRider4711 (4. November 2014)

Bin in Ermangelung eines Matschbockes auch raus.


----------



## peterbe (5. November 2014)

der Matschbock war nicht nötig, fast ganz trocken könnten wir wie gewohnt 35 km auf die belaubten Trails bringen, allerdings: unterm Laub wartet manch unliebsame Überrascgung, so dass es heute (nicht bei mir) Baum-Helm-Kontakt gab, was zum Glück keine schwerwiegenden Folgen hatte.


----------



## de_reu (6. November 2014)

Heute Abend ne Kurze ZRunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (8. November 2014)

So 13 Uhr Trailrunde Kh. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## gnss (8. November 2014)

bischen früher?


----------



## peterbe (8. November 2014)

Was wär früher? 12 oder 12.30?


----------



## gnss (8. November 2014)

1200


----------



## peterbe (8. November 2014)

Na gut, 12 Uhr kh


----------



## gnss (9. November 2014)

Das war eine schöne, herbstliche Vertikalkilometertour.


----------



## peterbe (9. November 2014)

43km, über 1000hm und meine Beine sind schwer...


----------



## Catsoft (9. November 2014)

peterbe schrieb:


> 43km, über 1000hm und meine Beine sind schwer...



War heute echt klasse in den HaBe´s und der Heide  Eure Daten sind identisch mit unseren.


----------



## gnss (9. November 2014)

Identisch? Ihr wart bestimmt doppelt so schnell. Du hast im Keller nicht zufällig einen semiintegrierten 44mm/56mm Steuersatz rumliegen, der dir zu schwer ist?


----------



## Catsoft (9. November 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Identisch? Ihr wart bestimmt doppelt so schnell. Du hast im Keller nicht zufällig einen semiintegrierten 44mm/56mm Steuersatz rumliegen, der dir zu schwer ist?



Leider fehlt mir die untere Schale :-( K.A. wo die geblieben ist. Den Rest kannst du gerne haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (9. November 2014)

Schade, der untere Teil ist bei mir das Problem.


----------



## Sven7181 (11. November 2014)

dabei


----------



## Gothic70 (11. November 2014)

Heute super Wetter bin da


----------



## LowRider4711 (11. November 2014)

Ich komme auch. Heute mal Winterpokaltempo?


----------



## helgeb (11. November 2014)

> Heute mal Winterpokaltempo?


Lange langsam fahren?
Bin dabei.


----------



## Gothic70 (11. November 2014)

Oh, freu mich wenig hoch gut.


----------



## peterbe (11. November 2014)

Was man runterfahren will, muss man vorher hoch... Aber Winterpokaltempo ist ok! Bin dabei.


----------



## peterbe (12. November 2014)

Ich langweile mich hier im Krankenhaus, aber 4 gebrochene Rippen und ein verletztes Rippenfell brauchen leider vier Tage Krankenhaus und ordentlich Schmerzmittel. Dank an euch für den rettungssupport, die Samos waren beeindruckt. Übrigens waren die 3km bis zur rosengartensträsse in rtw am schmerzhaftesten, weil die Ersthelfer bei ausgekühltem Körper kein vene für Schmerzmittel gefunden haben und mein Rocky besser gefedert ist als ein rtw. Übrigens: auf dem Röntgenbild haben die beschissenen lenkerhörnchen einen ordentlichen Stempel hinterlassen.,.


----------



## peterbe (12. November 2014)

Ach ja, habt ihr heute die Beilage im Abendblatt gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (12. November 2014)

Oh, gute Besserung Peter gleich 4 Rippen.  Das ist echt heftig. Lass dich pflegen und komm schnell wieder auf die Beine / Rad.


----------



## Gothic70 (12. November 2014)

Wartet Sven auf Schnee?


----------



## hoedsch (12. November 2014)

Ja denn mal gute Besserung und gut zu hören, dass nicht noch mehr kaputt ist.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (12. November 2014)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich langweile mich hier im Krankenhaus, aber 4 gebrochene Rippen und ein verletztes Rippenfell brauchen leider vier Tage Krankenhaus und ordentlich Schmerzmittel. Dank an euch für den rettungssupport, die Samos waren beeindruckt. Übrigens waren die 3km bis zur rosengartensträsse in rtw am schmerzhaftesten, weil die Ersthelfer bei ausgekühltem Körper kein vene für Schmerzmittel gefunden haben und mein Rocky besser gefedert ist als ein rtw. Übrigens: auf dem Röntgenbild haben die beschissenen lenkerhörnchen einen ordentlichen Stempel hinterlassen.,.



Mensch Peter, wie ist das denn passiert? Nasse Wurzeln? Hauptsache die Lunge hat nix abbekommen, gute Besserung von mir und Nilo!!!

Das Interview in der Wintersportbeilage hab ich noch nicht lesen können, ich hoffe die haben einigermassen den kompletten Inhalt wiedergegeben, ich hatte ab und zu versucht hier und da eine "Lanze" für's MTBiken zu brechen, ich hoffe das wurde nicht rausgekürzt... Bikefotos hatte ich auch dazu geliefert, sind welche drin?

CU Svenni


----------



## Tracer (12. November 2014)

Oje peter!
Gute Besserung!


----------



## LowRider4711 (12. November 2014)

Gleich vier Rippen durch? Oh man, gute Besserung! Bist du die vier Tage in Harburg? Na wenigstens bist du dann aber zum WoE zu Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (12. November 2014)

Und spätestens Weihnachten wieder im Sattel! Gute Besserung!


----------



## Sven7181 (12. November 2014)

Oh haaaaa 

Alles Gute Peter!

Und bevor Gerüchte aufkommen, mit mir radeln ist ungefährlich.


----------



## Sven7181 (13. November 2014)

Heute jemand Lust auf eine Runde?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (13. November 2014)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Oh haaaaa
> 
> Alles Gute Peter!
> 
> Und bevor Gerüchte aufkommen, mit mir radeln ist ungefährlich.



Gut das du es selbst wieder aufleben lässt,das existiert ja schon seeeehr lang und scheint auch wat dran zu sein ...."duck und wech".....
Lg aus dem schönen Brandenburg.

Nils

P.S.Auch von mir unbekannterweise natürlich allet jute für die hoffentlich schnelle Genesung,kann dat jut nachvollziehen.


----------



## Catsoft (14. November 2014)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich langweile mich hier im Krankenhaus, aber 4 gebrochene Rippen und ein verletztes Rippenfell brauchen leider vier Tage Krankenhaus und ordentlich Schmerzmittel. Dank an euch für den rettungssupport, die Samos waren beeindruckt. Übrigens waren die 3km bis zur rosengartensträsse in rtw am schmerzhaftesten, weil die Ersthelfer bei ausgekühltem Körper kein vene für Schmerzmittel gefunden haben und mein Rocky besser gefedert ist als ein rtw. Übrigens: auf dem Röntgenbild haben die beschissenen lenkerhörnchen einen ordentlichen Stempel hinterlassen.,.



Gute Besserung!  Früher ist UNS das nie passiert ;-)


----------



## yako54 (15. November 2014)

Von mir auch gute Besserung Peter!


----------



## peterbe (15. November 2014)

Gestern musste ich leider doch noch mal Unters Messer, Riss in der Lunge und quetschende Rippen gerichtet. Jetzt sollte alles wieder ok sein und ich hoffe, dies Jahr noch mal wieder bei euch im Wald dabei zu sein.


----------



## Sven7181 (16. November 2014)

Durchhalten das wird wieder.

Alles Gute!


----------



## Sven7181 (16. November 2014)

Sollte es trocken bleiben, jemand Lust auf eine Runde?


----------



## gnss (16. November 2014)

Irgendwie grau im Vergleich zu deinen sonstigen Fotos.  

Ich bleibe heute im Osten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (16. November 2014)

Alles Gute.


----------



## Tracer (16. November 2014)

Oje Peter! Das sieht aber schon  ernst mit deine Linke Lunge. 
Gute Besserung und hoffe du kannst wieder nachts schlafen.


----------



## jab (17. November 2014)

Hallo Peter,

auch von mir: Gute Besserung! (Was ist denn eigentlich genau passiert?)

Grüße, Jan


----------



## skalis (17. November 2014)

Na, Du machst mir Freude, Peter !

Ich bin so oft bei Nacht und Nebel alleine unterwegs, muss mir wohl doch einen Peilsender implantieren lassen ...
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung, viel Geduld und schnelle "Schmerzabnahme". Hab grad nur eine leichte Thoraxprellung
hinter mir, das hat mir schon wochenlang die Freudentränen ins Auge gedrückt beim Umdrehen im Bett ...

Stefan


----------



## Sven7181 (18. November 2014)

dabei


----------



## hoedsch (18. November 2014)

Aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht dabei.


----------



## Gothic70 (18. November 2014)

Dabei


----------



## LowRider4711 (18. November 2014)

war gestern schon. Heute raus!


----------



## dadinsky (19. November 2014)

Hallo Peter, gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung!!! Dominic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (19. November 2014)

Ich bin ausm Krankenhaus raus, darf aber erst 2015 wieder in die Habes. Wir sehen uns beim Grünkohlessen.


----------



## Gothic70 (20. November 2014)

werd erst mal wieder richtig gesund.
Bis zum Grünkohl essen.
wann wollen wir denn?


----------



## gnss (21. November 2014)

Terminfindung: doodle.com/s5du822n4fpdefiu

Oder mal ganz crazy am Wochenende?


----------



## Sven7181 (21. November 2014)

Wochenende wäre auch OK. Bei den ganzen Ausfällen dies Jahr


----------



## gnss (24. November 2014)

Da sich sonst niemand für Wochenende ausspricht und damit das Wetter ein wenig Zeit hat winterlicher zu werden werde ich einen Tisch für den 16.12. um 20:00 reservieren.


----------



## LowRider4711 (24. November 2014)

Grünkohl klingt gut, 16.12. auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (25. November 2014)

16. 12 ist ok


----------



## Gothic70 (25. November 2014)

Heute 18:30 ist auch ok night ride


----------



## Gothic70 (25. November 2014)

Die elbvororte sind schon schön neblich, wie ist es denn im Süden von HH?


----------



## LowRider4711 (25. November 2014)

momentan blauer Himmel


----------



## Gothic70 (25. November 2014)

Kommst du?


----------



## LowRider4711 (25. November 2014)

jupp, bin nachher auch am Start.


----------



## LowRider4711 (25. November 2014)

die Nebelsuppe zieht jetzt auch hier hoch. Bin aber noch in Bahrenfeld. Lieber Mütze und Handschuhe mitnehmen


----------



## Gothic70 (25. November 2014)

Ok, bis nacher


----------



## Sven7181 (25. November 2014)

ich bin erkältet --> heute nicht dabei


----------



## peterbe (25. November 2014)

hollandrad geht schon wieder, ich freu mich auf den16. Euch viel Spaß in der Nebelsuppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (25. November 2014)

Kein Nebel an der Hütte, dafür aber nur noch 2 Grad Celsius. . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## gnss (25. November 2014)

Stube ist für den 16. reserviert.


----------



## hoedsch (26. November 2014)

Ein Wunder, dass wir bei dem Nebel gestern überhaupt aus dem Wald gefunden haben. Nach der KH konnte ich dann endgültig nichts mehr sehen.


----------



## gnss (27. November 2014)

Morgen 1415 jemand einen Runde? Licht sollte sicherheitshalber dabei sein, wird jedoch wahrscheinlich nicht benötigt.


----------



## Sven7181 (2. Dezember 2014)

Fährt jemand?


----------



## Sven7181 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin raus.....meine Freundin hat das Ladegerät aus der Steckdose gezogen mit 10% komm ich nicht weit.

Euch viel Spaß.
Alternativ jemand Donnerstag Abend Lust?


----------



## LowRider4711 (2. Dezember 2014)

Fährt denn jemand anderes?


----------



## Gothic70 (2. Dezember 2014)

bin raus schnupfen


----------



## flansch09 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (2. Dezember 2014)

Dann kommsch ooch


----------



## gnss (2. Dezember 2014)

bis gleich


----------



## helgeb (2. Dezember 2014)

Bremse kaputt, Dienstag kaputt.


----------



## hoedsch (3. Dezember 2014)

Arschkalt war es gestern und somit hatte ich reichlich Anlaufschwierigkeiten. Trotzdem wurde die gewohnte Runde in den gefrorenen Waldboden geprägt.


----------



## Sven7181 (5. Dezember 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand so zwischen 11-12 Uhr ??


----------



## Sven7181 (9. Dezember 2014)

dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (9. Dezember 2014)

Immer noch krank, nicht dabei


----------



## LowRider4711 (9. Dezember 2014)

Weihnachtsfeier in der Schule. Weiß nicht wie lange das geht... Daher: vielleicht dabei


----------



## LowRider4711 (15. Dezember 2014)

Schande, dicker Hals und krank geschrieben. Bin für morgen leider komplett raus  Euch viel Spaß und guten Hunger. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1052 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jab (15. Dezember 2014)

Moin Allerseits,

bin morgen dabei - beim Grünkohlessen. Es bleibt doch dabei, oder?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## gnss (15. Dezember 2014)

ja


----------



## Gothic70 (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann nicht, mein Sohn singt im Chor heute abend und ich konnte nicht nein sagen als er mich mit seinen großen Augen anschaute und fragte ob ich auch komme.


----------



## Sven7181 (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich komme direkt zum Restaurant


----------



## Sven7181 (23. Dezember 2014)

heute fällt ins Wasser oder?


----------



## LowRider4711 (23. Dezember 2014)

nee, sieht wirklich nicht gut aus


----------



## gnss (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde ein wenig durch den heimischen Sachsenwald schlammpaddeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest in der Hoffnung das das Wetter besser wird.


----------



## hoedsch (24. Dezember 2014)

Genau, das mit dem Wetter geht überhaupt nicht. Seit 10 Tagen nicht mehr im Wald gewesen.
Frohes Fest!


----------



## LowRider4711 (24. Dezember 2014)

Just in diesem Moment sieht es  doch sehr gut aus... Perfekt für den Weihnachtsspaziergang.


----------



## hoedsch (24. Dezember 2014)

Für einmal mit dem Rad zur Kirche und zurück hat es gereicht.


----------



## peterbe (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe heute zum ersten Mal wieder auf dem MTB gefahren: Überlandfahrt bei Sonne zum Weihnachtsabend nach Tostedt. stufenwaldstrasse war ekelig matschig!
Euch schöne Weihnachtstage!


----------



## gnss (27. Dezember 2014)

Und zurück mit pinken Socken? 

Will jemand morgen fahren? Start spätestens 1200.


----------



## helgeb (30. Dezember 2014)

Es kommt heut jemand, oder?


----------



## Gothic70 (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin raus, Puten braten mit rotkohl. Das kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. Guten rutsch und viel Spaß euch heute Abend im Wald


----------



## flansch09 (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (6. Januar 2015)

seid ihr heute unterwegs ?


----------



## gnss (6. Januar 2015)

ich nich


----------



## Spacetime (6. Januar 2015)

ja ok ohne martin macht das alles kein spaß...


----------



## Sven7181 (6. Januar 2015)

Ich hänge auch noch im Büro.

Melde mich auch gleich ab bis Februar.....3 Wochen Urlaub ohne Bike.


----------



## hoedsch (7. Januar 2015)

Gestern gab es eine entspannte Runde zu dritt mit den dann doch noch üblichen Daten.
Glücklicherweise fehlte das Renntempo, Mensch- und Materialschrott.


----------



## hoedsch (13. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube man muss kein Prophet sein, um festzustellen, dass das heute nichts wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (13. Januar 2015)

Ja, blöd


----------



## peterbe (13. Januar 2015)

Jetzt bin ich langsam wieder fit und freu mich auf den Wald, da ist es kein Wald mehr, sondern ein aktives Moor; so ein scheiss


----------



## Gothic70 (13. Januar 2015)

Leider war


----------



## de_reu (14. Januar 2015)

Wer ist am WE am Start?


----------



## peterbe (15. Januar 2015)

Ich würde gerne Sonntag fahren, wenn das Wetter es zulässt...


----------



## Gothic70 (15. Januar 2015)

Sonntag hatte ich auch gedacht evtl.


----------



## HeathMachine (16. Januar 2015)

Ich und ein Kumpel sind am Samstag, ab 11:00 Uhr am Start in den Habes.


----------



## peterbe (17. Januar 2015)

Morgen 12.30 an der KH? Lockere Runde!


----------



## hoedsch (17. Januar 2015)

Recht so.


----------



## Gothic70 (17. Januar 2015)

Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (18. Januar 2015)

peterbe schrieb:


> Morgen 12.30 an der KH? Lockere Runde!


bin dabei!


----------



## peterbe (18. Januar 2015)

Soll ich dich mitnehmen?


----------



## de_reu (18. Januar 2015)

Ja, perfekt! 

Cu De Reu


----------



## Gothic70 (20. Januar 2015)

Heute werde ich mal mit meinem Arbeitskollegen fahren euch viel Spaß im Wald


----------



## hoedsch (20. Januar 2015)

Jop.


----------



## peterbe (24. Januar 2015)

Sonntag mal ne Trailtour bei Sonne? 12.30 Kh


----------



## de_reu (24. Januar 2015)

peterbe schrieb:


> Sonntag mal ne Trailtour bei Sonne? 12.30 Kh


Bin dabei


Cu De Reu


----------



## hoedsch (25. Januar 2015)

Das schifft hier momentan ziemlich stark. Kein Vergleich mit letztem Sonntag.


----------



## hoedsch (25. Januar 2015)

Was für ein Dreck im Wald, aber trotzdem haben wir die 2h Runde geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (25. Januar 2015)

selten so einen Schlamm auf den Wegen gehabt. Ein Dank dem Schutzblech...


----------



## Gothic70 (26. Januar 2015)

hat einer von euch noch eine Hinterrad Nabe für mich oder ein altes Hinterrad 26 Zoll ? billig abzugeben?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (26. Januar 2015)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> hat einer von euch noch eine Hinterrad Nabe für mich oder ein altes Hinterrad 26 Zoll ? billig abzugeben?


Moin

Ich hätte da ein ganzen MTB LRS 26"Shimano (XT Qualität)über in schwarz,der bei mir im Keller vor sich hinsteht seit ca 1 Jahr.
War nur kurz im Einsatz als Ersatz-LRS und ist sonst in einem sehr guten Zustand....
Hab als Gimmick lediglich jeweils mal 2 Speichen gegen silberne ausgetauscht als Kennzeichnung fürs Ventil.
Natürlich auch einzeln abzugeben für nen fairen Kurs.
Bei Interesse PN 

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Gothic70 (27. Januar 2015)

Also ich bin da heute.


----------



## Gothic70 (27. Januar 2015)

Wie


SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich hätte da ein ganzen MTB LRS 26"Shimano (XT Qualität)über in schwarz,der bei mir im Keller vor sich hinsteht seit ca 1 Jahr.
> War nur kurz im Einsatz als Ersatz-LRS und ist sonst in einem sehr guten Zustand....
> ...


Ich brauche nur das Hinterrad was willst denn haben nils 6 Loch disc brake hoffe ich.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (27. Januar 2015)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Wie
> 
> Ich brauche nur das Hinterrad was willst denn haben nils 6 Loch disc brake hoffe ich.



Moin
Ok,kein Ding...
Ist aber leider Center Lock.
Hätte zur Not auch noch nen Adapter(Trickstuff Sternschnuppe)auf 6 Loch Disc.
Für nen 60er inkl.vers.Versand isses deins....

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Fotos lad ich nachher noch hoch in mein Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (27. Januar 2015)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin
> Ok,kein Ding...
> Ist aber leider Center Lock.
> Hätte zur Not auch noch nen Adapter(Trickstuff Sternschnuppe)auf 6 Loch Disc.
> ...


Danke, ich brauche nur die nabe. Ich werde mir bei Rose für 34€ eine bestellen.


----------



## hoedsch (27. Januar 2015)

Heute gab es mit wechselnden Besetzungen eine Runde mit den üblichen Parametern. Der Boden war im Wald noch sehr schlammig, in der Heide war es aber aufgrund des einsetzenden Frosts, schon wieder sehr gut fahrbar. Nächste Woche dann mit Vollmond.


----------



## peterbe (27. Januar 2015)

Ihr habts gut! Ich musste länger arbeiten und hatte nur Zeit für die Muckibude. Und nächsten Dienstag ist auch ein Jobtermin. Ob ich es noch mal wieder auf einen Nightride schaffe?


----------



## Sven7181 (30. Januar 2015)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag eine lockere Runde?


----------



## hoedsch (30. Januar 2015)

Nach den Schlammschlachten der letzten beiden Sonntage mag ich mich nicht festlegen.


----------



## de_reu (1. Februar 2015)

Ich hätte Bock 

Cu De Reu


----------



## Sven7181 (1. Februar 2015)

12:30 ?


----------



## de_reu (1. Februar 2015)

O.k., bis gleich 

Cu De Reu


----------



## Gothic70 (3. Februar 2015)

Heute biken im Schnee?


----------



## hoedsch (3. Februar 2015)

Wo willst Du denn heute hin oder wird es heute noch schneien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (3. Februar 2015)

Ach, der elbhang ist schon weiß


----------



## Gothic70 (3. Februar 2015)

Da mein Sohn noch nicht zu Hause ist komme ich hier nicht weg, ich fahre später hier bei mir zu Hause


----------



## hoedsch (4. Februar 2015)

Extra für eine nichtanwesende Person haben wir den Schnee gesucht und in den höheren Lagen tatsächlich ein klitzekleines Areal mit Schneedecke durchfahren. Ansonsten ist der Wald überall durchpflügt und das Vorankommen von spontaten Abbiegungen in noch nicht zerstörte Waldwege geprägt. Allerorst gab es leicht angefrorenen Schlamm, der als Basis für Cocktails hätte dienen können.
In der Heide wurden dann die Füße kalt und es ging zurück mit den üblichen Parametern.


----------



## Gothic70 (7. Februar 2015)

Moin Jungs ich suche für mein Bike ne neue Gabel. Ich finde einfach nicht die genauen Gabelschaft Daten, ihr könnt mir doch sicher helfen?

Meine Gabel : Fox 32 F120 RL 120 mm Federweg Baujahr 2009 mit lockout 15 Steckachse.

was meint ihr Fox Talas 140 mm CTD Fit oder so würde meinem Rad gut stehen oder ?
past das? Gabelschaftdurchmesser 1/8 -> 1.5 = TAPERED passt nicht.
*Gabelschaft:  1 1/8 Zoll ist richtig oder?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...st-Fit-Federgabel-Modell-2014-Auslauf-p35511/ 

teuer !!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## de_reu (8. Februar 2015)

Min Tipp: Kauf Dir ne gebrauchte RS Revelation im Bikemarkt und bau da ne RCT3 Kartusche nachträglich ein


----------



## Gothic70 (8. Februar 2015)

Ich Google nachher mal.


----------



## Tracer (8. Februar 2015)

Hier siehst du der Unterschied von 120 zu 140mm federgabel. 
Der Sitzrohr wird schon flacher.


----------



## Gothic70 (8. Februar 2015)

ja, gefällt mir.


----------



## Gothic70 (9. Februar 2015)

Meint ihr es lohnt sich eine Fox Gabel Talas RL 120-150mm für 280 Euro zu kaufen? Baujahr 2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (9. Februar 2015)

Ich bin kein Fan von Talas.

War die Gabel regelmäßig beim Service?
Wie schwer bist du?


----------



## Gothic70 (9. Februar 2015)

70 KG leicht. Nein die Gabel war nicht beim Service.


----------



## Sven7181 (9. Februar 2015)

Ich damals 65kg schwer war von der Talas nicht begeistert. 

Dann kannst du noch einmal 150€ für den Service rechnen.

Guck doch mal nach einer RockShox, da kannst viel selber machen. Wie Delf schon sagte Revelation.


----------



## Gothic70 (9. Februar 2015)

Also ist die Talas nur was für schwer Gewichte?


----------



## Gothic70 (10. Februar 2015)

da mir alle von der Talas abgeraten haben habe ich mich für die hier enschieden.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Revelation-RCT3-Solo-Air-26-Federgabel-p35840/
ist ja nicht so einfach bei meinem ALTEN Gabelschaft.
PS ich liege zu Hause wieder mal krank im Bett also euch viel Spass im Wald heute.


----------



## hoedsch (11. Februar 2015)

Frühlingshafte Temperaturen und extrem zäher Boden machte das Vorankommen zu einem wirklichen Kraftakt. Auf dem Trail zum Karle war ständiges Treten angesagt, um einen Stillstand zu vermeiden. Ausgelaugt kamen wir viertel nach neun wieder an der Hütte an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (14. Februar 2015)

Sonntag eine Trailtour bei Sonne? 13 Uhr KH


----------



## hoedsch (14. Februar 2015)

Morgen ist CTF


----------



## peterbe (14. Februar 2015)

Die startet mir zu früh⏰


----------



## peterbe (15. Februar 2015)

Heute habe ich allein die Sonne gesucht und tatsächlich, nach zwei Stunden im kalten Nebel brach sie in der Heide durch.


----------



## hoedsch (15. Februar 2015)

Rechtzeitig zum Sonnenaufgang waren wir dann auch mit der CTF durch. Schön war's.


----------



## gnss (15. Februar 2015)

Immer noch keine fetten Reifen?


----------



## peterbe (15. Februar 2015)

Frage nicht...


----------



## hoedsch (17. Februar 2015)

Heute gab es eine bedarfsorientierte Runde durch die Heide. Anfangs gab es noch feuchten Nebel, der sich zum Ende der Tour dann aber mehr und mehr abbaute. Perfekt!


----------



## paradox (19. Februar 2015)

@gnss Hallo Martin, hallo zusammen,

Ich würde sehr gerne mal in den HaBes fahren. Jetzt wohne ich schon seit Mitte 2012bei HH und habe es bis dato nicht geschafft den Paul Roth Stein zu sehen.

Ich würde gerne Ab März am We mal mit Dir Martin oder euch mitfahren.
Wer ist hier der Guide an den ich mich wenden muss?
Gruß 

Chris


----------



## gnss (19. Februar 2015)

Wir fahren meistens Peter hinterher, wobei jeder genug Trailkenntnis hat, aber das ist halt so schön bequem. Wochenendtouren  finden meistens am Sonntag gegen Mittag statt und werden ein bis zwei Tage vorher geplant, einfach zur genannten Zeit an der Kärntner Hütte einfinden, bei Dauerregen wird eventuell spontan abgesagt. Oder selbst einen Termin vorschlagen. Beachte bitte, dass deine übliche Startzeit wahrscheinlich niemanden anlocken wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (21. Februar 2015)

Wie sieht es denn morgen mit hinterherfahren aus? 12.30 KH


----------



## gnss (21. Februar 2015)

Dabei wenn die Sonne scheint.


----------



## peterbe (21. Februar 2015)

Ok, lass uns um 11 die Wetterentscheidung treffen.


----------



## de_reu (22. Februar 2015)

Dabei wenn die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Sven7181 (22. Februar 2015)

Ich komme mit solange ich mithalten kann...

Die Sonne scheint ja!


----------



## peterbe (22. Februar 2015)

Sonne scheint zwar nicht, aber es regnet auch nicht, also bin ich um 12.30 an der KH für eine entspannte Trailrunde. Delf, soll ich dich um 12 Uhr aufsammeln?


----------



## de_reu (22. Februar 2015)

peterbe schrieb:


> Sonne scheint zwar nicht, aber es regnet auch nicht, also bin ich um 12.30 an der KH für eine entspannte Trailrunde. Delf, soll ich dich um 12 Uhr aufsammeln?


Perfekt! 

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (22. Februar 2015)

Sonne kommt um 12:30 raus.


----------



## hoedsch (22. Februar 2015)

Ich schaffe es nicht, der Putz muss noch am die Wand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (22. Februar 2015)

Heute sind wir gemütlich die üblichen Trails gefahren, die Sonne wärmte uns partiell, in der Hasselbrack ist es noch arg schlammig


----------



## Spacetime (22. Februar 2015)

War ne gute Runde


----------



## gnss (22. Februar 2015)

War super, allways Vollgas!


----------



## Sven7181 (23. Februar 2015)

gut das ich mich nicht viel bewegen muss im Büro


----------



## hoedsch (23. Februar 2015)

Ich pausiere die nächsten Wochen. Bis demnächst im Wald.


----------



## peterbe (23. Februar 2015)

Was ist los? Ferien oder Verletzung? Hoffentlich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (24. Februar 2015)

Mir geht's gut. Nur Ferien.


----------



## peterbe (24. Februar 2015)

Na denn viel Spaß im Schnee


----------



## paradox (24. Februar 2015)

Was fahrt ihr in der Regel für Strecken, also Länge und HM?


----------



## gnss (24. Februar 2015)

700hm-1000hm bei ~35km.


----------



## Gothic70 (24. Februar 2015)

Heute jemand am Start, Pinneberg regnet es gerade?


----------



## Gothic70 (24. Februar 2015)

Wetter sieht ja gut aus,bin da


----------



## Sven7181 (28. Februar 2015)

Was mit einem Sonntagsausflug?


----------



## gnss (1. März 2015)

Mir ist es zu nass und kalt.


----------



## Gothic70 (3. März 2015)

Heute?


----------



## Sven7181 (3. März 2015)

Heute bin ich raus.

Jemand Lust Donnerstag Abend zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (3. März 2015)

Ist heute überhaupt jemand am Start? Letzte Woche stand ich alleine an der Hütte. Doof


----------



## Gothic70 (5. März 2015)

Sonntag ? Jemand Lust ?


----------



## gnss (5. März 2015)

wenn das wetter wirklich so doll wird wie angesagt hätte ich lust zur großen heiderunde.


----------



## Gothic70 (7. März 2015)

Ich könnte ab mittags


----------



## gnss (7. März 2015)

lühei oder habes? falls zweiteres, 12:32 kh?


----------



## Sven7181 (7. März 2015)

HABES 12:33


----------



## Gothic70 (8. März 2015)

Geht auch 12:00 HaBe


----------



## gnss (8. März 2015)

12:12 würde gehen.


----------



## Gothic70 (8. März 2015)

Puh, dann bis 12 :11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (8. März 2015)

OK 12:14


----------



## gnss (8. März 2015)

schöne twentysix sonst nix tour.


----------



## Gothic70 (8. März 2015)




----------



## Gothic70 (8. März 2015)




----------



## Gothic70 (8. März 2015)




----------



## Gothic70 (8. März 2015)

ja, war eine Sonntags Tour nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (9. März 2015)

Herrlich war es.......ich merke es jetzt noch


----------



## Gothic70 (10. März 2015)

Kommt heute jemand 18:30 Uhr? Wenn sich hier keiner meldet fahre ich an der Elbe.


----------



## hoedsch (10. März 2015)

Ich werde nachher vor Ort sein.


----------



## Gothic70 (10. März 2015)

Ok,bis nachher


----------



## hoedsch (11. März 2015)

Als Duett ging es zügig durch den Wald und trotz bestem Wetter wurden noch einige Schlammlöcher entdeckt. Am Ende war es wieder eine Runde mit den üblichen Parametern.


----------



## Sven7181 (17. März 2015)

Heute?


----------



## hoedsch (18. März 2015)

Der Frühling kommt raus und die Frösche auch. So kam es, dass wir auf vielen Wegen den kleinen Viechern ausweichen mussten. Es entwickelte sich eine gewisse Paranoia, so dass später auch Tannenzapfen und hoch gestellte Blätter umfahren wurden. Die Luft war angenehm, nur im Fisckbektal wieder die übliche Kaltluftsenke. Der Rest war wie immer.


----------



## gnss (21. März 2015)

sonntag 1200 sonne tanken?


----------



## peterbe (21. März 2015)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## gnss (24. März 2015)

Ist heute jemand für eine entspannte Runde Froschslalom am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (24. März 2015)

Jo, bin da


----------



## peterbe (24. März 2015)

Icke auch


----------



## hoedsch (31. März 2015)

DOD fällt heute aus.


----------



## flansch09 (31. März 2015)

Bitte keine Kaffeesatzleserei am frühen Morgen


----------



## peterbe (31. März 2015)

Kaffeesatz hin oder her, ich bin grad ganz zufrieden auf dem Sofa und hab die Heizung hochgedreht. Vielleicht schau ich mir gleich noch einen Bike-Video an...


----------



## Gothic70 (31. März 2015)

Ja, gut. So, ich halte meine Garten Möbel fest


----------



## de_reu (3. April 2015)

Morgen, 12:00 KH

Cu De Reu


----------



## de_reu (6. April 2015)

Heute fahren? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (7. April 2015)

Heute mal im Hellen fahren (zumindest die ersten 90 min), also: Licht noch nicht vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (7. April 2015)

Ich bemühe mich rechtzeitig am Start zu sein.


----------



## peterbe (7. April 2015)

Toll: ich steh im gesperrten Elbtunnel!


----------



## Gothic70 (10. April 2015)

Moin Jungs,
mein hinterer Dämpfer hat sich verabschiedet heute am Panzertrail.Das öl sprudelt frölich oben raus , jetzt wibt der Dämpfer nur noch ätsendes fahren.
wie messe ich die Einbaumaße ?
ich brauche einen neuen, aber welche größe?


----------



## hoedsch (10. April 2015)

Den alten Dämpfer auseinander ziehen und dann ein Zollstock daneben halten?


----------



## Gothic70 (10. April 2015)

ok, den kompletten Dämpfer messen oder nur bis mitte befestigungs Loch?


----------



## hoedsch (10. April 2015)

Du misst die Einbaulänge, d.h. Loch zu Loch. Der Hub könnte auch entscheidend sein, dazu einfach zusammenschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (10. April 2015)

Danke, ich denke doch den ganzen dämpfer macht 200x51 HUB.
loch zu loch 186 gibt es nicht.
Danke


----------



## hoedsch (10. April 2015)

Aber 190 gibt es. Und es wird Loch zu Loch gemessen.


----------



## Gothic70 (10. April 2015)

stimmt, dann ist mein Dämpfer zusammen gesagt oder so.
Das ist doch mist, wenn ich jetzt einen gebraucht kaufe für ca 200 Euro kann ich ihn nicht zurück geben.
neu sind fröliche 550 Euro.
und nun?


----------



## hoedsch (10. April 2015)

Wenn die restlichen Teile vom Dämpfer noch unversehrt sind, dann reicht auch ein Service mit kompletten Austausch aller Dichtungen


----------



## peterbe (10. April 2015)

Bei Epic-Bikes in der Gärtnerstraße verkaufen sie nicht nur wundervolle Rocky Mountains-Bikes, bei sie machen auch Service für Fox-Dämpfer. Einfach mal vorbeigehen.


----------



## gnss (10. April 2015)

Oder zu Toxoholics schicken, geht eigentlich flott, kostet um 120€. Welche Einbaulänge und Hub du brauchst würde ich beim Radhersteller in Erfahrung bringen, die haben meistens ein Archiv ihrer bisherigen Modelle auf der Homepage. Neben den richtigen maßen benötigst du die passende Einstellung der Dämpfung, die Werksseitig eingestellt ist. Mal geguckt was CNC auf der Homepage alten neuen Dämpfern gelistet hat?

Drückt bitte mal den Stern: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1810723

Sonntag 1200 KH?


----------



## Gothic70 (11. April 2015)

Das mit dem Service werd ich mir überlegen, ist ja auch schon 6 Jahre alt und für 170 Euro bekommen ich einen fast neuen gebrauchten Dämpfer bei ebay.
Epic Bike cool soon Yeti Bike


----------



## de_reu (11. April 2015)

Fahr heute mit Sven um 12:00 ne entspannte Runde...
Mal nen 901 in natura sehen...


----------



## peterbe (11. April 2015)

Und ich bin um 13.30 vor Ort


----------



## peterbe (11. April 2015)

Sonntag 12 Uhr bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (12. April 2015)

Heute sind wir bei Traum-Frühlingswetter mal ohne Schlammlöcher ordentlich Trails und Rampen gefahren, so dass am Ende mal wieder 36km und 1080 hms auf der Uhr standen. So kann der Frühling weitergehen.


----------



## gnss (12. April 2015)

War super!


----------



## hoedsch (15. April 2015)

Gestern gab es eine schöne Runde ohne störende Frösche. Ein paar Bäume liegen noch quer, aber es werden wöchentlich weniger. Schon jetzt brauchten wir das Licht nur noch für die letzten Kilometer, ab Mai geht es dann wieder ohne Beleuchtung.


----------



## gnss (17. April 2015)

Sonntag 1200 KH.


----------



## peterbe (17. April 2015)

Yes!


----------



## gnss (19. April 2015)

Es ging über tiefe Treckerspuren, nicht mindertiefe Pferdewege und ein paar zu überkletternde Bäume hinauf zum Hülsenberg. Dabei ist ein schöner Vertikalkilometer zusammengekommen.


----------



## hoedsch (21. April 2015)

Heute und nächsten Dienstag bin ich leider unabkömmlich, daher dürft ihr euch allein im Wald verrirren.


----------



## Gothic70 (21. April 2015)

Bin dabei heute


----------



## peterbe (21. April 2015)

Verirren? Ich orientiere mich an den Rampen, dann passt das schon: ich bin da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (21. April 2015)

Heut waren wir auf einmal zu Siebt! doch das Feld hat sich nach Bremsproblemen und aus Lichtmangel gelichtet, so dass wir zu 5. nach 34km und wahrscheinlich 900hm zurück an der Hütte waren. Schön war es, aber ganz schön kalt.


----------



## helgeb (22. April 2015)

peterbe schrieb:


> zu Siebt!



ob Acht!


----------



## Sven7181 (23. April 2015)

Morgen tagsüber jemand Zeit für eine Runde?


----------



## de_reu (26. April 2015)

Heute Fahren?


----------



## gnss (26. April 2015)

ich hab bazillenparty.


----------



## de_reu (28. April 2015)

Wer ist dabei? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (28. April 2015)

ich schaffe es nicht....

Samstag wollte ich mit dem schwerem Rad los, hat wer Zeit?


----------



## helgeb (28. April 2015)

Jetzt gleich: Dabei.


----------



## de_reu (3. Mai 2015)

heute wer am Start?


----------



## Sven7181 (3. Mai 2015)

Ich wollte gleich los


----------



## peterbe (3. Mai 2015)

Ich bin heute statt Trails Heide und Moorwege gefahren. Nächste mal wieder Trails...


----------



## hoedsch (3. Mai 2015)

Sehr schön. Auch das Sauerland war 3 Tage komplett trocken.


----------



## Gothic70 (5. Mai 2015)

Heute?


----------



## jab (5. Mai 2015)

Ich werde mich kurzfristig entscheiden, das Wetter ist ja heute anscheinend ziemlich unberechenbar.


----------



## Sven7181 (5. Mai 2015)

Braucht man noch Licht?


----------



## hoedsch (5. Mai 2015)

Ich werde mich bemühen rechtzeitig aufzulaufen. Licht: Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (5. Mai 2015)

Das Regen Radar sieht übel aus


----------



## de_reu (5. Mai 2015)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Braucht man noch Licht?



Licht vielleicht, in Norderstedt ist gerde ganz schön Dunkel; Schirm aber bestimmt


----------



## Sven7181 (5. Mai 2015)

Ich kriege mein Rad nicht einmal ins Auto ohne abzusaufen.....


----------



## Gothic70 (5. Mai 2015)

Ja, schön ist anders!!!


----------



## gnss (5. Mai 2015)

Soll ja nachher durch sein, aber dank Bahnstreik würde die Anfahrt ewig dauern.


----------



## hoedsch (5. Mai 2015)

Momentan sieht es hier noch übel aus.


----------



## Sven7181 (5. Mai 2015)

Falls wer Bock hat, ich würde Donnerstag als Alternative eine Runde drehen


----------



## hoedsch (5. Mai 2015)

Ok, dann fällt 18:30 erstmal ins Wasser.


----------



## Gothic70 (5. Mai 2015)

Jetztscheint hier in pinneberg wieder die Sonne.........super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (5. Mai 2015)

Um 19:30 Uhr bin ich dann doch noch zu einer Schlammrunde aufgebrochen. Es war eine Riesensauerei aber das Wetter wieder perfekt. Hoffen wir, das es nächste Woche klappt.


----------



## Sven7181 (7. Mai 2015)

Will heute jemand die Runde von Dienstag nachholen?


----------



## Sven7181 (7. Mai 2015)

Sehr schön. 

Leicht schlammig, paar große Pfützen aber trocken von oben.


----------



## peterbe (8. Mai 2015)

Moin Svenni: "Pfützen!"
Mir wars zu nass, ich bin tagsüber schon einmal in einen Schauer gekommen...


----------



## hoedsch (9. Mai 2015)

Sonntag 11:30 Uhr Tour. Mitfahrer bitte hier melden.


----------



## gnss (9. Mai 2015)

meld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (10. Mai 2015)

Leider auf'n Dorf. viel Spass


----------



## gnss (10. Mai 2015)

War wie immer und als Clemens aufgehört hat Holz zu sammeln kam sogar die Sonne raus.


----------



## gnss (10. Mai 2015)

Spargel wann?

http://www.doodle.com/m6xutgfaez4vsp25


----------



## hoedsch (10. Mai 2015)

42km bei 1000 Im sind es geworden. Super war es.


----------



## jab (12. Mai 2015)

Ist irgendwie so ruhig hier heute ... fährt irgendwer?


----------



## hoedsch (12. Mai 2015)

Es ist immer ruhig hier. Warum sollten wir uns aufregen, wenn das Wetter schön ist.


----------



## Gothic70 (12. Mai 2015)

Dabei


----------



## hoedsch (13. Mai 2015)

Auf unserer Runde kam die Sonne nur zeitweise raus, so dass wir nur wenige Strahlen ergattern konnten. Die Trails präsentierten sich wieder in Top-Zustand, so dass wir mit der Dämmerung wohlgelaunt wieder an der KH ankamen. Es sind wieder die üblichen Parameter dabei rumgekommen.


----------



## jab (13. Mai 2015)

Gut, dass ich vor dem Panzertrail ausgestiegen bin. Am Wildpark bemerkte ich einen starken Schlag am Hinterrad, auf dem Kiekeberg sah ich dann die Beschwerung: Felge am Hinterrad gebrochen, durchgebremst nehme ich an, ich bin nur noch etwas weiter als bis Vahrendorf gekommen, dann brauchte ich eine Abholerin.

"Kauf dir endlich ein anständiges Rad" werden jetzt Einige von euch denken, ja, ich denke drüber nach...

Jan


----------



## hoedsch (13. Mai 2015)

Der alte Bock hat fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (14. Mai 2015)

jab schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich vor dem Panzertrail ausgestiegen bin. Am Wildpark bemerkte ich einen starken Schlag am Hinterrad, auf dem Kiekeberg sah ich dann die Beschwerung: Felge am Hinterrad gebrochen, durchgebremst nehme ich an, ich bin nur noch etwas weiter als bis Vahrendorf gekommen, dann brauchte ich eine Abholerin.
> 
> "Kauf dir endlich ein anständiges Rad" werden jetzt Einige von euch denken, ja, ich denke drüber nach...
> 
> Jan


Ich hätte da noch nen schönen LRS für Felgenbremsen...

Cu De Reu


----------



## de_reu (14. Mai 2015)

14:30 KH

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (17. Mai 2015)

Ich werde heute gegen 13 Uhr zu einer Trailrunde aufbrechen. Jemand dabei?


----------



## gnss (17. Mai 2015)

Wenn es von oben trocken bleibt.


----------



## peterbe (17. Mai 2015)

Es gab heute auch Sonne, aber meistens sind wir den Schauern ausgewichen. Trotzdem: knackiges Tempo, top-Trails.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (18. Mai 2015)

Na Jungs,
muss mich mal nach der aktuellen Lage erkundigen: 
Ist der Karlsteintrail wieder frei?
Zuletzt musste ich mehrere dicke Bäume umfahren bzw. mein Bike drüberwegtragen.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## gnss (18. Mai 2015)

Keine Ahnung ob die da noch liegen, aber die Umfahrungen sind super und man muss nirgendwo absteigen.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (18. Mai 2015)

Der X-Weg, also Richtung Tempelberg, war aber sowas von voll mit Bäumen... Der Teil zur Rosengartenstraße hin ging. Eine Umfahrung wertet den Trail sogar auf, das stimmt. Ist so wie vor einigen Jahren bevor man den Baum und den geschlängelten Singletrail weggemacht hat.


----------



## Buxtehuder (18. Mai 2015)

Moin, also Stand gestern liegen 2 dicke Bäume auf dem Weg, hat sich aber mittlerweile eine Fahrspur drumherum gebildet und im weiteren Verlauf liegt auch noch mal einer auf dem Weg den man aber auch einfach umfahren kann wenn damit der Karlsteintrail gemeint ist.
Wenn du aus Richtung Parkplatz den Karlstein anfährst liegen die Bäume hinter dem Karlstein das kleine Stück Bergauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trucker (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jungs, wann geht´s heute Abend los? Egal welches Wetter und wie lang wird die Tour ca. werden? TP ist KH?

Danke und Gruß
Theo


----------



## Hanswurschtl (19. Mai 2015)

Danke, gnss und Buxtehuder. Das hört sich ja schon nach deutlich besseren Bedingungen an. 
Viel Spaß euch allen heute Abend!
Ich kann morgen Vormittag wohl zwei-drei Stunden abknapsen, um mal wieder zu fahren.


----------



## Sven7181 (19. Mai 2015)

Was sagen die Wetterexperten?

Regenradar meldet wohl Regen ab ~17:15


----------



## de_reu (19. Mai 2015)

Wer fährt?


----------



## gnss (19. Mai 2015)

Sollte um 18:30 genau durch sein, will eigentlich schon. Mit Glück gibt es sogar Sonne.

@trucker wie immer 18:30 startklar an der kh, bis etwa 21 Uhr, keine Pausen, ~35km und ~900hm.


----------



## de_reu (19. Mai 2015)

Na denn los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (19. Mai 2015)

Kaum kommt man aus dem Termin ist schon wieder Sauwetter. Ich muss erst mal die Lage sondieren.

Und ich habe beschlossen, dass ich nicht schon wieder auf so eine Sauerei wie vor 2 Wochen habe.


----------



## de_reu (19. Mai 2015)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Was sagen die Wetterexperten?
> 
> Regenradar meldet wohl Regen ab ~17:15


Was' los?

Cu De Reu


----------



## Sven7181 (19. Mai 2015)

de_reu schrieb:


> Was' los?
> 
> Cu De Reu



Ich bin bei Regen zu Hause angekommen....da lockte das Sofa mehr.

Fährt jemand morgen - soll trocken sein?!


----------



## gnss (19. Mai 2015)

Um 18:26 fielen die letzten Regentropfen an der KH, dann gab es 800hm in etwas über zwei Stunden Fahrzeit bei einem 15er Schnitt und Sonnenschein. Der Boden war im Wald überwiegend Trocken und nur unter freiem Himmel stellenweise leicht Schmierig.

Morgen dauert mir die Anfahrt zu lange, es ist wieder Bahnstreik. Willst du mal im Osten fahren?


----------



## Sven7181 (20. Mai 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Morgen dauert mir die Anfahrt zu lange, es ist wieder Bahnstreik. Willst du mal im Osten fahren?



Wo wollen wir uns treffen?
Ich kann ab 18 Uhr.


----------



## gnss (20. Mai 2015)

18 schaffe ich, Billtalstadion oder Bahnhof Reinbek, was dir besser passt.


----------



## Sven7181 (20. Mai 2015)

Bahnhof Reinbek geht klar.

Bis später


----------



## gnss (20. Mai 2015)

ok seite wo die busse abfahren?


----------



## Sven7181 (20. Mai 2015)

ich werde dort stehen


----------



## gnss (20. Mai 2015)

DAs Regenradar sieht bescheiden aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buxtehuder (20. Mai 2015)

Also ich bin um 13 Uhr los von Bux aus Richtung Karlstein, dort vom Gewitter überrascht worden und hab mich dann schnell dünne gemacht. In Elstorf Hagel, danach bis Ketzendorf Regen.  Nass aber Glücklich. Kann mir mal jemand verraten was der "Panzertrail" ist und wo ich den finde ? Damit ist nicht diese Betonierte Panzerringstraße in der Heide gemeint ?


----------



## Sven7181 (20. Mai 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> DAs Regenradar sieht bescheiden aus.



Dann lass es uns verschieben...


----------



## gnss (20. Mai 2015)

Löst sich wieder auf, verrückt. Falls du heute noch fahren willst ruf an, Nummer habe ich per PN geschickt. Ich brauche etwa 20 Minuten Vorlauf.


----------



## gnss (20. Mai 2015)

Buxtehuder schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand verraten was der "Panzertrail" ist und wo ich den finde ? Damit ist nicht diese Betonierte Panzerringstraße in der Heide gemeint ?


Zwischen Segelflugplatz und ehemaligem Truppenübungsplatz.


----------



## Buxtehuder (20. Mai 2015)

Danke, werde mal angestrengt suchen


----------



## de_reu (23. Mai 2015)

13:00 KH

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (23. Mai 2015)

47 Minuten Vorlauf sind ein wenig knapp.


----------



## Sven7181 (24. Mai 2015)

Geht so aber die Tour spüre ich jetzt noch.

34km 
1010 HM
14,5 er Schnitt


----------



## Der_Flitze (25. Mai 2015)

Moin,
ich will morgen Abend eine Runde durch die "Berge" drehen, aber immer alleine ist auf Dauer auch doof.
Bin gegen 18:00 an der KH - hat noch jemand Bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (25. Mai 2015)

Dann wartest du entweder bis 18:30 oder machst deine Konkurrenzveranstaltung in einem eigenen Thread auf. Ich würde ja warten.


----------



## Der_Flitze (25. Mai 2015)

Nee, Gegendemo ist für die Anderen...
Wusste nicht dass Ihr schon zu 18:30 verabredet ward.
Dann nehm ich das als Einladung und bin dabei!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (26. Mai 2015)

Es sieht so aus, dass mich das Büro nach langer Zeit mal wieder früh genug weglässt, wenn jetzt die Baustellen auch noch passierbar sind, wäre ich mal wieder dabei!


----------



## Sven7181 (26. Mai 2015)

Ich komme einfach nicht über die Elbe. Stecke immer noch vor den Elbbrücken fest


----------



## Sven7181 (26. Mai 2015)

1,5Std hab ich über die Elbe gebraucht....

Danke fürs aufsammeln - war ne richtig flotte, prima Runde


----------



## hoedsch (27. Mai 2015)

Bischen hektisch war die Meute, aber es wurde eine schöne Runde bei idealen Bedingungen. So allmählich darf dann auch der Sommer kommen, damit auch die letzten Schlammlöcher austrocknen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (27. Mai 2015)

puhhh, ich war ganz schön platt und hatte 39km/950hm/14,7kmh/02:48 auf der "Uhr", die aber sehr kurzweilig mit Euch waren 
CU Svenni


----------



## hoedsch (28. Mai 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Spargel wann?
> 
> http://www.doodle.com/m6xutgfaez4vsp25



Hier nochmal die Erinnerung.
Entgegen dem Link in doodle wird die Veranstaltung am Kiekeberg und nicht in Filderstadt stattfinden.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (30. Mai 2015)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Hier nochmal die Erinnerung.
> Entgegen dem Link in doodle wird die Veranstaltung am Kiekeberg und nicht in Filderstadt stattfinden.


Machen wir das nach dem Biken oder anstatt?


----------



## hoedsch (30. Mai 2015)

Normalerweise treffen wir uns um 8 in der Kneipe. Die Tour ist dann kürzer.


----------



## Sven7181 (2. Juni 2015)

Wo sind die Wettergötter?


----------



## gnss (2. Juni 2015)

Es ist ein Tisch für den 09.06. um 20:00 reserviert.



Das Wetter bleibt so wie es ist.


----------



## Gothic70 (2. Juni 2015)

Blöd und kalt


----------



## Gothic70 (2. Juni 2015)

Mir ist es heute zu windig, ich bleibe zu Haus, euch viel Spaß im Wald


----------



## Sven7181 (2. Juni 2015)

Ich bin auf dem Weg


----------



## peterbe (2. Juni 2015)

Ich bin auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (2. Juni 2015)

Viele Grüße vom Rennsteig.


----------



## peterbe (2. Juni 2015)

Dir viel Spaß auf dem Rennsteig!


----------



## Sven7181 (3. Juni 2015)

Hier noch die Daten:

33,1km
928HM
13,5 km/h im Schnitt

Ehrlich mir es kam es schneller vor als letzte Woche und ich bin froh, dass das brennen nachlässt.


----------



## Eaven (5. Juni 2015)

Der Karlstein-Trail ist wieder fahrbar...manchmal sind die Harvester ja doch zu was zu gebrauchen


----------



## hoedsch (6. Juni 2015)

Ist denn jetzt Dienstag Spargel?


----------



## peterbe (6. Juni 2015)

Dienstag Spargel und morgen eine Trailrunde: 12 oder 13 Uhr. Wer dabei?


----------



## de_reu (7. Juni 2015)

11:00 Giant -Stand,

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (7. Juni 2015)

Tisch ist für Dienstag 20:00 reserviert.


----------



## peterbe (7. Juni 2015)

Heute hatte wohl keiner Lust auf Trails, deswegen habe ich mal die lange Este-Runde gemacht, um meine Ausdauer mal wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen...
Es war herrlich sommerlich und der Estewanderweg hat ein paar neue tolle Trailabschnitte.
Hier aber noch im Rübcker Moor:



Und hier eine mir bisher unbekannte Estebrücke vor Moosburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (8. Juni 2015)

Die Estetour hatte ich gerade vorletztes Wochenende inklusive Brunsberg und Höllenschlucht.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (9. Juni 2015)

Ist heute Start und Ziel am Kiekeberg?


----------



## gnss (9. Juni 2015)

Nein Start und Ziel sind wie immer. Kann natürlich sinnvoll sein am Kiekeberg zu parken und dann kurz die Stadtscheide runterzurollen.


----------



## Gothic70 (9. Juni 2015)

Ich schaffe es heute nicht Jungs, euch viel Spaß im Wald und beim Spargel essen


----------



## Sven7181 (9. Juni 2015)

Ich muss auch absagen für heute...


----------



## de_reu (9. Juni 2015)

Schaffe es auch nicht 


Cu De Reu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (9. Juni 2015)

So, ich hab den Wagen jetzt am Kiekeberg abgestellt


----------



## peterbe (9. Juni 2015)

Ich Sitz noch im Zug, ich komm um 8 zum Kiekeberg.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (9. Juni 2015)

de_reu schrieb:


> Schaffe es auch nicht
> 
> 
> Cu De Reu


 Kommst du denn wenigstens zum Spargel Essen nachher ?


----------



## peterbe (10. Juni 2015)

Das war ja mal wieder eine schöne Tradition gestern, obwohl ich ganz schön platt und müde war, als ich nach 12 mit dann doch 50km auf der Uhr wieder zu Hause war. Der Umweg Alter Elbtunnel ist doch ne ganz schöne Schleife.


----------



## hoedsch (10. Juni 2015)

Jop schöne Runde. Aber die Teller hätten gerne etwas voller sein dürfen. So mussten wir mit Dunkelbier nachsättigen.


----------



## gnss (10. Juni 2015)

War lecker, die feste Nahrung war in der Tat ein wenig wenig. Nach einem kleinen Zwischenstopp am McDrive in Wilhelmsburg ging es mit dem Rad heim wo ich gegen eins angekommen bin.

Nicht vergessen, am 20.06. um 1700 ist Start zur Sommersonnenwendtour. Wo starten wir eigentlich, Sprötze? Licht oder nicht?


----------



## hoedsch (11. Juni 2015)

peterbe schrieb:


> [...] Der Umweg Alter Elbtunnel ist doch ne ganz schöne Schleife.


Dann hast Du ja bestimmt die neue Klanginstallation im Tunnel genossen. So im leeren Tunnel kommt die doch gut zur Geltung.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (11. Juni 2015)

Nette Fotos, Peter! Rippenbrüche und sonstige Verletzungen sind bei dem Lenker aber nicht mehr versichert...


----------



## gnss (11. Juni 2015)

@Sven7181 @de_reu

Habt ihr vielleicht einen Track von eurem letzten Deisterausflug?


----------



## Buxtehuder (11. Juni 2015)

@peterbe bez. Estewanderweg .

Von wo bis wo bist du gefahren ? Würde ich auch gerne mal ausprobieren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (11. Juni 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> @Sven7181 @de_reu
> 
> Habt ihr vielleicht einen Track von eurem letzten Deisterausflug?



Ja hab ich aber die letzten male sind wir nur Trails gefahren (Grabweg etc). Kann ich dir schicken sobald ich zu Hause bin, sprich am WE.


----------



## de_reu (13. Juni 2015)

Morgen biken? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (16. Juni 2015)

Geht los heute!


----------



## gnss (16. Juni 2015)

Pelzmantel dabei.


----------



## hoedsch (16. Juni 2015)

Ab nächste Woche wird es wieder dunkler und dann wohl noch kälter.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (16. Juni 2015)

Jungs ich hab euch wirklich gern, aber ich Brauch heute mal die ruhige Runde mit Gerry und Co. 
Euch viel Spaß
Svenni


----------



## hoedsch (16. Juni 2015)

Stimmt, der fährt ja heute auch hier.


----------



## peterbe (16. Juni 2015)

Heut ward ihr mir zu schnell. Ich wär fast nicht mehr den Elbhang nach Altona hochgekommen. Ansonsten wars ne feine Tour. Mit An- und Abfahrt standen dann bei mir 50km auf der Uhr.


----------



## Sven7181 (17. Juni 2015)

Das Tempo hat gepasst, meine Beine freuen sich jetzt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (17. Juni 2015)

Der Clemens wars


----------



## hoedsch (17. Juni 2015)

Ich war das nicht, von hinten wurde gedrängelt. Ich habe euch immerhin noch ein paar Minuten Pause verschafft, als ich mich im Mulm gewälzt habe.


----------



## peterbe (17. Juni 2015)

Da war ich schon ne Minute hintenan, während du schon wieder aufm Rad saßt, war mein Puls noch auf 160...
Aber ich glaube, Sven will uns alle dezimieren, um die Alleinherrschaft am Dienstag zu übernehmen...


----------



## Sven7181 (17. Juni 2015)

Nächsten Dienstag dürft ihr euch gegenseitig dezimieren/eliminieren....da hab ich leider schon was anderes vor.


----------



## elmkoenig (18. Juni 2015)

Moin,
nehmt ihr mich am Dienstag mit...
bin vor 2 Wochen das erste Mal in den HaBes gefahren.. hoffe ich kann mithalten, sonst lass ich euch fahren..
wo und wann trefft ihr Euch?
ich hab ca 75 min Anfahrt zur KH wenn die Straßen frei sind, komme aus dem Aukrug in SH
cu EK


----------



## gnss (20. Juni 2015)

Kh 1830 Startklar


Was ist denn heute mit Sommersonnenwendrunde? Über Mittag soll es kurz regnen und später wieder gut sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (20. Juni 2015)

Muss ich jetzt fat antreten, weil wir einfach querfeldein durch den Sand fahren?


----------



## Sven7181 (20. Juni 2015)

12 Uhr Gondel Willingen!


----------



## gnss (20. Juni 2015)

Mist eine Minute wird zu knapp.


----------



## peterbe (20. Juni 2015)

Ich würde mit dem Metronom um 17.08 in Sprötze sein.


----------



## gnss (20. Juni 2015)

Passt, nimmt du Licht mit.


----------



## peterbe (20. Juni 2015)

Kleines Licht.


----------



## hoedsch (20. Juni 2015)

Jop


----------



## hoedsch (21. Juni 2015)

Zur Sonnenwende hab es die große Heidetour mit abendlicher Einkehr in Wilsede. Es hätte ein bisschen wärmer sein können für eine Sommernacht, aber in kurz war es gerade so erträglich.
Mit dem letzten Strahl der Sonne verließen wir die Heide und konnten uns in der Dunkelheit zurück zum Brunsberg durchschlagen, wo wir nochmals das nächtlich Panorama bei jetzt frischen Wind genossen. Dann zurück nach Sprötze und noch ein Abschlussbier zur Geisterstunde.
Toll war's.


----------



## peterbe (21. Juni 2015)

Ich kann Clemens nur noch hinzufügen, dass das Tempo ganz schon flott war, und dass die verschiedenen Laufradgrößen7-Breiten ausgiebig getestet wurden:


----------



## Gothic70 (21. Juni 2015)

Ach ja,  ich bin nicht neidisch nö.............. Ärgere mich mit meinem schnupfen ab und mein bike hat schon Spinnweben arg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (22. Juni 2015)

Mist, voll verpennt ! Am Samstag nicht mal dran gedacht, am Sonntag erst gelesen ...
Und das, obwohls vor meiner Haustür losging 
Na, ja, dafür gabs gestern grosse Este-Runde ...


----------



## peterbe (23. Juni 2015)

Ich bin heut da, ich hoffe, ich erreiche die richtige Fähre noch...


----------



## skalis (23. Juni 2015)

Falle heute aus, Termine . Viel Spaß Euch mit möglichst wenig Nass von oben ...


----------



## hoedsch (23. Juni 2015)

Der Wald zeigte sich heute von seiner schlammigen Seite, was uns dazu brachte in die Heide auszuweichen, die aber auch noch reichlich Pfützen auf den Wegen aufwies. Das hatte ich so nicht erwartet, da muss es am Nachmittag noch ordentlich geschüttet haben.
Ohne Stress ging es im moderaten Tempo über die Wege, so dass wir pünktlich um 21 Uhr mit den üblichen Parametern wieder an der Hütte waren.


----------



## de_reu (27. Juni 2015)

Morgen wer am Start? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (27. Juni 2015)

Bin im Ratzeburgischen: Baden und Biken.


----------



## gnss (27. Juni 2015)

Ist das Wasser nicht Arschkalt?

1230?


----------



## de_reu (28. Juni 2015)

O.K., 12:30 KH

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (28. Juni 2015)

7 Minuten Verspätung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (28. Juni 2015)

Sonnige Vertikalkilometertour mit 14er Schnitt. Für mich gab es als Nachschlag die Fahrt in den heimischen Sachsenwald, bei Dieter vorbei und mit der Fähre in Hoopte über die Elbe.


----------



## jab (30. Juni 2015)

...verdächtig ruhig hier heute - kommt wer?


----------



## Sven7181 (30. Juni 2015)

Bin raus...


----------



## flansch09 (30. Juni 2015)

Jo, ich bin dabei.


----------



## peterbe (30. Juni 2015)

Ich bin heut früh um 4 raus, mir sind die Habes und euer Tempo heut zu hart. Ich mach heut ne Elb-Rentnerrunde an der Elbe und trink ein Schöffehofer am Strand. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## hoedsch (30. Juni 2015)

Ich stehe im Stau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (30. Juni 2015)

Ich auch...

Cu De Reu


----------



## hoedsch (30. Juni 2015)

Komme ein paar Minuten später


----------



## Sven7181 (30. Juni 2015)

Morgen jemand Lust auf ne Runde?


----------



## hoedsch (1. Juli 2015)

Die erste Sommerrunde war das heute mit moderatem Tempo, das auch für Peter gepasst hätte. Wir haben extra das Bermuda Dreieck (Zuwegung vom Hauptweg Richtung Karlstein) aufgesucht um noch Schlamm zu finden, der dann aber dort auch reichlich vorhanden war. Über den jetzt freien Karlstein-Trail ging es dann im Bogen wieder zurück.


----------



## hoedsch (7. Juli 2015)

Ich bin heute bei Hegi, um das neue Teamtrikot entgegen zu nehmen.


----------



## Sven7181 (7. Juli 2015)

Fährt jemand?


----------



## jab (7. Juli 2015)

Ich bin heute raus, was das Regenradar so zeigt gefällt nicht wirklich.


----------



## skalis (7. Juli 2015)

Fährt denn jemand heute ?


----------



## peterbe (7. Juli 2015)

Ich bin heut da, wenns anfängt zu schütten, können wir immer noch abbrechen.


----------



## Sven7181 (7. Juli 2015)

Ich mache mich auf den Weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (7. Juli 2015)

Regenradar sieht jetzt ganz Aua aus, ich spar mir die weite Anreise ...


----------



## peterbe (8. Juli 2015)

Gestern sind wir zu fünft im Trockenen gestartet, das erste Gewitter hielt das Blätterdach ab, nach fast zwei Stunden waren wir dann trotzdem nass und durch. War ne schöne Runde.


----------



## gnss (11. Juli 2015)

Andreasberg morgen ja oder nein?


----------



## hoedsch (11. Juli 2015)

Also ich kann morgen nicht, würde aber eine Runde in den Habe drehen.


----------



## Sven7181 (11. Juli 2015)

Ich könnte musste aber gegen 18Uhr wieder in HH sein


----------



## dkc-live (11. Juli 2015)

Kann mir einer per pm mitteilen wo und wann es immer losgeht und wie lang die Strecke ist. Würde dann auch mal rumkommen wenn es sich ergibt.  grüße


----------



## Sven7181 (11. Juli 2015)

Kann man ruhig hier machen.

Regeltermin ist immer Dienstags 18:30 Abfahrt an der Kärntner Hütte.
Ungefähr 30-35km mit 800-1000Hm bei einem 13er Schnitt. Der Schritt variiert wen ein paar Heisskisten dabei sind.

Ansonsten trifft man sich auch mal nach Rücksprache am Wochenende.


----------



## gnss (11. Juli 2015)

Ich bin so oder so im Harz. Solltet ihr euch für Andreasberg entscheiden sagt wann es am Lift losgeht, die machen um 900 auf. Sonst drücke ich noch ein paar Höhenmeter.


----------



## hoedsch (11. Juli 2015)

Bist du nächstes Wochenende zufällig auch im Harz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (11. Juli 2015)

Wir fahren morgen nur HaBes.
12Uhr an der KH


----------



## gnss (12. Juli 2015)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Bist du nächstes Wochenende zufällig auch im Harz?


Ich nicht du?

Harz war ab kurz nach 1300 sehr feucht, hier war es wahrscheinlich nicht anders.


----------



## hoedsch (12. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte das überlegt, denn nächstes Wochenende hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## peterbe (12. Juli 2015)

An der Este vor dem großen Regen


----------



## gnss (14. Juli 2015)

Schlammschlacht?


----------



## Sven7181 (14. Juli 2015)

Peter und ich kommen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (14. Juli 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Schlammschlacht?



Ich denke schon - und genau dazu habe ich keine Lust, hatte am WE im Weserbergland genug von dem Zeug. Mit anderen Worten: Ich komme heute nicht.


----------



## de_reu (14. Juli 2015)

Weiß noch nicht, ob ich es schaffe...


----------



## gnss (14. Juli 2015)

Ich bin da.


----------



## de_reu (14. Juli 2015)

bin raus...


----------



## hoedsch (14. Juli 2015)

Kaum wird das Wort Schlamm erwähnt, kommt kaum noch jemand. Dabei hatten wir überhaupt keinen Schlamm, nur traumhafte Trails.
36km bei 900Hm sind es geworden.


----------



## Sven7181 (15. Juli 2015)

Heute jemand Lust auf eine Runde?


----------



## gnss (16. Juli 2015)

will jemand am freitag mit zur heiderunde?


----------



## de_reu (16. Juli 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> will jemand am freitag mit zur heiderunde?


Bin Grillen 

Cu De Reu


----------



## hoedsch (17. Juli 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> will jemand am freitag mit zur heiderunde?


Ich kann heute leider auch nicht.


----------



## peterbe (21. Juli 2015)

Ich hab seit 3Wochen ein dickes Knie und kann nur im Sparmodus biken. Bin raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (22. Juli 2015)

Gute Besserung Peter!


----------



## Spezies8472 (24. Juli 2015)

Ist irgendjemand heute nachmittag spontan unterwegs in den Harburg Hills ?


----------



## de_reu (26. Juli 2015)

12:30 ab KH


----------



## Sven7181 (26. Juli 2015)

Rutschige 35km bei 909Hm


----------



## sigi0007 (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo ihr Nordlichter! 

Ich heisse Mark, bin 42 und komme aus dem wunderschönen Hunsrück. 

Zwischen dem 07.08. und 14.08. bin ich Jobbedingt in Hamburg Altona.
Da ich mein Mountainbike mitnehme, wollte ich mal nachfragen obs da irgendwo ein paar nette Trails gibt, bzw. ob jemand Lust hat mit mir zusammen eine (oder mehrere) Runde zu drehen? 

Gruß, Mark 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## de_reu (28. Juli 2015)

sigi0007 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Nordlichter!
> 
> Ich heisse Mark, bin 42 und komme aus dem wunderschönen Hunsrück.
> 
> ...


Moin Mark,
wir fahren (fast) immer Di. 18:30 oder am WE auf Zuruf.  35-40km 750-1000HM in 2,5-3 h SingleTrails.

Grüße DeReu


----------



## de_reu (28. Juli 2015)

Is landunter, oder geht? Wer ist am Start?


----------



## Sven7181 (28. Juli 2015)

Gute Frage.

Laut Regenradar kann es hin und wieder regnen....wollen wir es versuchen?


----------



## hoedsch (28. Juli 2015)

Ich hab Urlaub. Viel Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigi0007 (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo DeReu,

danke für die schnelle Antwort! Habt ihr echt so viele Berge bei euch? ;-)
Sobald ich in Hamburg angekommen bin, melde ich mich.

Gruß, Mark 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spezies8472 (29. Juli 2015)

sigi0007 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Nordlichter!
> 
> Ich heisse Mark, bin 42 und komme aus dem wunderschönen Hunsrück.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Mark,
dann viel Spaß im Norden. Trails gibt es ohne Ende, logo. Aber ohne Guide oder jemanden
mit Ortskenntnissen macht es nur halbsoviel Spaß.
Wir sind eine weitere Truppe und fahren jeden Samstag und Sonntag. Treffen ist um 10.30 Uhr
am Parkplatz der Kärntner Hütte. Dann auch immer 35 bis 40 km, mit 700 bis 900 Höhenmetern,
und Trails ohne Ende 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## 5kalpe1 (29. Juli 2015)

@Martin
was seit ihr denn für "eine weitere Gruppe"? - Ich kann Dienstag leider nie!
Wenn Ihr nicht gerade Racer seit, würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen.  Trotzdem 10:30 aus der City nicht leicht ist ;-)
Gruß Martin


----------



## Spezies8472 (30. Juli 2015)

5kalpe1 schrieb:


> @Martin
> was seit ihr denn für "eine weitere Gruppe"? - Ich kann Dienstag leider nie!
> Wenn Ihr nicht gerade Racer seit, würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen.  Trotzdem 10:30 aus der City nicht leicht ist ;-)
> Gruß Martin


 
Racer sind wir nicht, die Streckenführung, Länge und Schwierigkeit, ist auch immer
ein bißchen abhängig von der Tagesform. Wir sind immer 6 - 8 Bikerinnen und Biker
und fahren mit Genuss, der Schnitt liegt immer zwischen 12 bis 13,5 km/h netto.


----------



## 5kalpe1 (31. Juli 2015)

Das klingt wirklich toll 
Wenn wir aus' m Urlaub zurück sind, freue ich mich auf 'ne Runde! 10:30 ab KH - werde da sein. Mit Trekies durch den Wald, was gibt's besseres! 
G. Martin


----------



## Devidevil (1. August 2015)

Hallo! Ich bin David, 30 Jahre alt, wohne in der Lüneburger Heide und suche eine coole MTB-Gruppe. Ab Donnerstag wäre ich wieder in Deutschland. Wann wäre das nächste Treffen? 

Gruß 

David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (3. August 2015)

Dienstag 18:30 Uhr KH. Falls nicht alle im Urlaub sind? Ist denn morgen jemand da?


----------



## skalis (3. August 2015)

Ich würds morgen mal wieder anvisieren ...


----------



## Sven7181 (3. August 2015)

Morgen  starten Delf und ich um 10 zur Big5 an der Kohlmaisbahn.


----------



## skalis (3. August 2015)

Da seid ihr wohl in die echte Berge 
Viel Spass Euch (schluchz) ... !


----------



## Gothic70 (4. August 2015)

Ich denke bei der Gewitter ansage für heute abend fahre ich lieber nicht.


----------



## skalis (4. August 2015)

Matthias, gib Dir nen Ruck ! Gemütliche Altherren-Runde ...


----------



## Gothic70 (4. August 2015)

Warten wir ab bis 17:00 Uhr dann entscheiden wir ok


----------



## skalis (4. August 2015)

OK, sitz eh vor der Kiste ...


----------



## Gothic70 (4. August 2015)

Ok, ich komme hin.


----------



## skalis (4. August 2015)

Ups, jetzt hab ich keine Ausrede mehr ...
Hoffe, ich schaffs pünktlich. Gebt mir 5 min. Reserve, ist immer super knapp bei mir nach der Arbeit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (4. August 2015)

Kein Problem


----------



## skalis (4. August 2015)

Sorry, hier schüttets wie aus Kübeln, Dachrinnen laufen über, kann nicht mal das Rad auf den Heckträger packen ohne Schlauchboot ...
Da muss ich passen, würds eh nicht mehr zeitlich schaffen ...


----------



## Gothic70 (11. August 2015)

Ist heute jemand am Start?


----------



## Sven7181 (11. August 2015)

Dabei


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (11. August 2015)

Moin zusammen, würd mich heute auch mal wieder anschließen. War zuletzt vor 2 Jahren mit.


----------



## de_reu (11. August 2015)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Dabei


auch!


----------



## Gothic70 (11. August 2015)

Ich auch


----------



## Sven7181 (12. August 2015)

Nicht schlecht so eine kostenlos Fangopackung....


----------



## de_reu (16. August 2015)

Heute 11:15? Lemmy ist wohl auch mit am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (18. August 2015)

Heute fällt aus oder muss ich an meine Gummistiefel Cleats schrauben?


----------



## hoedsch (18. August 2015)

Da ich aus dem Urlaub verwöhnt bin, brauche ich bei dem Mistwetter wirklich nicht in den Wald fahren.


----------



## de_reu (18. August 2015)

Holen wir am WE nach...


----------



## gnss (19. August 2015)

Hängt ihr Samstag und Sonntag in Andreasberg ab?


----------



## Sven7181 (19. August 2015)

Abhängen ist das falsche Wort.

Wir fahren dort bergab...


----------



## gnss (19. August 2015)

Mehr als die Hälfte der Zeit hängt ihr im Sessellift ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (20. August 2015)

D.h. am WE sind alle bzw. mehrere im Harz?


----------



## gnss (20. August 2015)

Delf und Sven hängen in Andreasberg am Lift ab, ich fahre morgen mittag hin, Freitag Tour, Samstag oder Sonntag Tour, Samstag oder Sonntag Andreasberg.


----------



## gnss (21. August 2015)

Wann Samstag am Lift?


----------



## Sven7181 (22. August 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Wann Samstag am Lift?



Morgen Hahnenklee


----------



## Sven7181 (25. August 2015)

Was mit heute?


----------



## gnss (25. August 2015)

Ohne Licht, ohne Haake.


----------



## hoedsch (25. August 2015)

jo


----------



## Sven7181 (25. August 2015)

In der Haake gibt es einen neuen Trail!


----------



## gnss (25. August 2015)

Der ist nächste Woche auch noch da.


----------



## peterbe (25. August 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezies8472 (26. August 2015)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> In der Haake gibt es einen neuen Trail!


Auf den Trail bin ich gespannt 

Aber Obacht : der Förster wird so langsam aufmerksam. Vorletzten Sonntag hatte er uns ( einer Gruppe von 8 Bikern )
am Ende eines relativ neuen Trails in der Haake "abgefangen". Nachdem er erst einmal seinen Unmut geäußert hatte,
hatten wir eine sehr angeregte und engagierte Diskussion, aber voller Respekt für die Meinung der jeweils anderen Seite.
Der Förster ist zwar ein wenig genervt über die Biker, aber zeigte auch Verständnis für uns (die MTBer) und hält
nichts davon, jetzt überall Verbotsschilder hinzuhängen.
Ich muss auch ehrlicherweise eingestehen, dass er sein Geld mit dem Revier verdient. Wir fahren sozusagen, mitten durch
seine tägliche Arbeit. Außerdem ist in der Nähe des besagten Trails zudem noch die Kinderstube von ein paar Ricken.

Unsere Idee, an einem Sonntag vormittag vor dem Biken sich mal eine Stunde auszutauschen, z.B. in der Kärntner Hütte,
fand er sehr gut. Ich würde dann diesen Termin hier posten und allen gängigen Threads, u.a. auch bei der Facebook-Gruppe
der Harburger-Berge-Biker.
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass dem Förster, genauso wie uns, daran gelegen ist , das derzeit entspannte Miteinander aller
Erholungssuchenden, Sportler, Spaziergänger, Forstarbeiter, Biker, Reiter, ... zu erhalten.
M.E. haben wir durch ein solches Treffen eine gute Möglichkeit uns nicht als schwarze Schafe darzustellen.

P.S. : Der Trail zur Wiese bei der AS Heimfeld ist jetzt mit einem Zaun versehen worden. Die Zufahrt dazu ist zudem
zugeschüttet worden und mit losen Gestrüpp dichtgemacht. Vielleicht lässt sich das dann auch ausdiskutieren ?


----------



## peterbe (1. September 2015)

DOD heute mit Licht


----------



## skalis (1. September 2015)

Ich lass es heute, hier regnets immer noch und Regen-Radar sieht auch nicht so toll aus ...


----------



## de_reu (1. September 2015)

Is trocken... 

Cu De Reu


----------



## hoedsch (1. September 2015)

Was gibt es schöneres als eine Runde bei diesem Wetter? Fußpilz z.B.


----------



## Sven7181 (1. September 2015)

Ich bin übrigens raus für heute...gerne aber noch einmal unter der Woche?


----------



## Spezies8472 (1. September 2015)

Jetzt ist es amtlich :
Mit dem Förster habe ich heute einen Termin vereinbart. Es ist Mittwoch, der 09.09.2015 um 15.00 Uhr
in der Kärntner Hütte. Auch wenn es nicht gerade eine Uhrzeit ist, die arbeitnehmerdreundlich ist, so hoffe
ich doch, den ein oder anderen Biker dort zu treffen.
Parallel habe ich zum DAV Kontakt aufgenommen. Hendrik von Epic Cycles wird auch kommen, denn als
Anlaufstelle für viele Biker aus Hamburg ist das nicht verkehrt, sozusagen als Meinungsverstärker 
Die Radsportabteilungen aus den umliegenden Gemeinden  werde ich jetzt antickern, damit wir auch
die Verbände und Vereine hinter uns haben. Denn das Problem ist bei uns MTBern die fehlende Lobby.
Die muss ich zwar auch nicht immer haben, aber für derartige Problemstellungen kann das nicht
verkehrt sein.
Ich hätte auch gerne etwas mehr Vorlauf gehabt für diesen Termin. Aber am 10.09. tagt der Vorstand
des Regionalparks Rosengarten. So kann der Förster dort unmittelbar seine Eindrücke widergeben.

Wer es zeitlich trotzdem einrichten kann, ist natürlich herzlich gern eingeladen, logo.
Ich habe mit dem Förster die Idee gehabt, dass wir nach dem Gespräch, ca. 1,5 - 2 Stunden, gemeinsam
1 oder 2 Trails abfahren / abgehen, damit jeder den Wald aus der Sicht des anderen sehen kann.

Wie das Ganze weitergehen wird, kann ich nicht sagen. aber ich finde es gut, dass so ein Gespräch stattfindet.
Denn der Förster hätte ja auch abwinken können und die Eskalation innerhalb des Regionalparks Rosengarten
"weiterlaufen" lassen können. Er nimmt uns MTBer ernst und sucht den Dialog.
Auch wenn er Verbotsschilder als allerletzte Möglichkeit sieht, so wird der Trail zur Autobahn eingezäunt bleiben.
Denn dies ist eine Biotopschutzfläche, die durch Erosion in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde. Dort steht auch
ein entsprechendes Schild.

Wenn Ihr also dabei seid, postet das bitte hier oder per PN.
Alternativ immer her mit Euren Argumenten


----------



## gnss (1. September 2015)

Regen? Luft 32 Grad, Bier 5 Grad, sonnig und staubtrocken.


----------



## hoedsch (1. September 2015)

Das Wetter war uns wohlgesonnen und rechtzeitig stoppte der Regen. So konnten wir eine schöne Runde über die Trails hinlegen, was nur durch das eine oder andere Schlammloch getrübt war. Rechtzeitig vor der Dunkelheit waren wir wieder an der KH.

Am Mittwoch zur Besprechung habe ich keine Zeit, bin aber der Meinung, dass die Buddelei in der Haake nicht übertrieben werden sollte, denn da ist in den letzten Monaten reichlich was hinzukommen. Bin gespannt in welche Richtung der Meinungsaustausch geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (5. September 2015)

morgen 15:00 KH; Trails!


----------



## peterbe (5. September 2015)

Ich schau mal, ob ich es schaffe.


----------



## peterbe (6. September 2015)

Ich schaff es erst zum frühen Abend und fahr hier an der Elbe


----------



## hoedsch (7. September 2015)

Morgen werde ich aufgrund eines langen Termins meine Runde in den Norden verlegen. Viel Spass im Wald.


----------



## Sven7181 (8. September 2015)

Ich bin raus


----------



## de_reu (8. September 2015)

Bin dabei 

Cu De Reu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (13. September 2015)

12.30 KH Pfützen-Ausweichrunde


----------



## hoedsch (13. September 2015)

Dann viel Spass. Die Haake hatte gestern viel Fango zu bieten.


----------



## peterbe (13. September 2015)

Westlich in Heide und ehemaligem Truppenübungsplatz gabs kein Fango, nur letztes Heideblühen und schöne Trails.


----------



## Spezies8472 (13. September 2015)

Die Diskussionen sind ja schon im Gange, das ist gut so! Ich sehe das aber nicht so, dass wir uns hier zu devot
verhalten haben. Der Förster hat mehrfach betont, dass der Wald allen gehört und alle Interessen abzuwägen sind.
Er möchte lediglich die Trails sperren, die wirklich kritisch sind und bereits stark erodiert sind oder aufgrund des
Wildbestands tabu sind. Dazu jedoch mehr im folgenden Text.
Ich sehe hier keine nennenswerten, dauerhaften Einschränkungen des „Trailnetzes“ auf uns zukommen.
Ein verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit dem Wald durch alle Nutzer ( Wanderer, Reiter, Biker, Spaziergänger, ... ) und
die Anwendung des Gleichheitsgrundsatzes ist das Anliegen des Försters.

Nun aber zur Veranstaltung, diese war in 2 Teile aufgeteilt :
*1.  Vorführung, Gespräch und Diskussion in der Kärntner Hütte*
Teilgenommen haben insgesamt ca. 12 – 15 Personen, u.a. :
Gido Hollmichel, Revierförster in der Haake und Hausbruch und z.T. Fischbeker Heide
1 Vertreter der Forstbehörde ( Zentraler Forstdienst ) der Stadt Hamburg
1 Vertreter des Naturschutzes der Stadt Hamburg
Martin Kowalewski, Gruppenleiter MTB beim DAV Hamburg und Niederelbe
sowie diverse interessierte BikerInnen und natürlich meine Wenigkeit, Martin Franze

Gestartet haben wir mit einer sehr interessanten und informativen Präsentation des Försters,Gido Hollmichel.
Diese enthielt die gesetzlichen Grundlagen für den Wald und dessen Nutzung.
Desweiteren den Verweis auf die 3 offiziellen MTB-Strecken des Regionalparks Rosengarten, sowie den inoffiziellen
Trails und den Problemen, die sich daraus ergeben. Auch die Belange der Forstwirtschaft, sowie zum Wild und der
Jägerei wurden dargestellt.
Zu den gesetzlichen Grundlagen :
Bundeswaldgesetz (BWaldG), insbesondere § 1  http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bwaldg/
Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (BNatG) § 30 "Geschützte Biotope"  http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bnatschg_2009/
Landeswaldgesetz (LWaldG) § 9 "Betreten des Waldes"  http://www.landesrecht-hamburg.de/j...howdoccase=1&doc.id=jlr-WaldGHArahmen&st=null
LWaldG § 11 "Verhaltensregeln"
Bundes-Bodenschutzgesetz  http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bbodschg/
NSG-VO Fischbeker Heide  http://www.landesrecht-hamburg.de/j...st=lr&doc.id=jlr-FischHeideNatSchGebVHArahmen
Aus diesen Gesetzen und Verordnungen leitet sich viel Grundsätzliches für alle Nutzer des Waldes ab.
Die sich daraus ergebenden Verhaltensregeln decken sich mit dem Postionspapier des DAV zum Mountainbiken,
sowie dem DIMB-Trailknigge. Die wichtigsten Infos sind :
-  3 Waldfunktionen : allgemeiner Nutzen des Waldes, Schutz, Erholung
-  es gibt 3 MTB-Kurse im Regionalpark, für die auch die Verkehrssicherungspflicht übernommen wird
  (wer haftet bei "Ergänzungen" durch Sprünge und anderen unerlaubt gebauten Elementen ? )
-  Beachtung der Nachtruhe ( möglichst kein Biken in der Dämmerung und nachts, denn das Wild braucht auch seine Ruhe ),
   hierdurch gibt es eine Verbissproblematik, denn das Wildbret hat in	den letzten Jahren spürbar an Gewicht verloren
   durch Flucht, die Folge sind Verbiss an Neupflanzungen und Schösslingen
-  beim Passieren von anderen Waldnutzern sind gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und angespasste Geschwindigkeit gefordert
-  Sperrungen von Trails sind zu unbedingt respektieren ( Schilder, Stämme, Wälle, ... )
-  die Absperrungen bei Waldarbeiten sind unbedingt zu beachten, so gibt es durch Windbruch und Windwurf
   ein erhebliches Gefährdungspotenzial
-  die Ortungsfunktion des Handys sollte für Notfälle aktiviert sein
-  Jagd ist ganzjährig erlaubt, insbesondere in der Dämmerung!
-  das Bauen und Schaffen von Trails ist nicht erlaubt
-  Rückzugsgebiete des Wildes sind Tabuzonen ( Unterholz und Dickungen )

Bei der anschließenden Diskussion haben wir sehr offen und konstruktiv diskutiert. Es wurden u.a. ein paar Regeln festgelegt
und das weitere Vorgehen besprochen. Die wichtigsten Punkte :
*a.  Trails*
In den ausgewiesenen Trails des Regionalparks Rosengarten ( roter Pfeil ) ist das MTB-Fahren ausdrücklich erlaubt.
Das Erweitern dieser ist illegal, auch das Trailbauen im Allgemeinen. U.a. stellt sich hier auch die Haftungsfrage
( Verkehrsicherungspflicht ).
Als Maßnahme hieraus werden Herr Hollmichel und ich uns in den nächsten 2 Wochen verabreden und eine
Trailampel erarbeiten. D.h. wir werden alle Trails erfassen und katalogisieren,
grün : erlaubt und jederzeit befahrbar
gelb : fahrbar, aber kritisch wegen Erosion oder Wild, muss regelmäßig geprüft werden
rot : absolut tabu, wegen Naturschutz, Erosion, Wild oder Gefahr für Leib und Leben.
Daraus ergibt sich eine Karte, die entsprechend publiziert wird. Ein geeignetes Mittel zur Sperrung von Trails muss noch
festgelegt werden, denn ein Schilderwald soll nicht das Ziel sein. Ein Holzstamm, vor allem wenn er nicht einfach mit der
Hand entfernt werden kann, ist immer eine Sperrung des Försters und nicht von Wanderen, Reitern, ...
*b. Ansprechpartner*
Was derzeit das größte Problem darstellt, ist der "anonymen Masse" der MTBer ein Gesicht zu geben.
Die Forstbehörden brauchen Ansprechpartner auf der anderen Seite. Ob ein Verein gegründet wird,
eine Interessengemeinschaft, Vereinigung, Gruppe, ... konnte nicht abschließend geklärt werden.
M.E. ist dies die Kernfrage, die aber nicht so schnell beantwortet werden kann.
*c. Verhalten im Trail*
Vollbremsungen sind möglichst zu vermeiden, da die Erosion gefördert wird. Es gibt bereits sehr stark in Mitleidenschaft
gezogene Trails, die z.T. wieder aufwändig hergerichtet werden müssen. Verbotsschilder sind natürlich zu beachten.
*d.  Weiteres Vorgehen*
Die offiziellen Stellen (Förster, Forstbehörde, Naturschutzbehörde, Umweltamt, Regionalpark Rosengarten, ... )
sind noch nicht endgültig informiert. Herr Hollmichel sucht den partnerschaftlichen Weg mit uns, für seine Kollegen
von den anderen Revieren kann er aber nicht sprechen. Das muss auch noch alles innerhalb der Behörden abgestimmt werden.
Zeitlich haben wir uns nicht festgelegt.  Grobgeschätzt denke ich, dass wir uns wieder in ca. 8 Wochen treffen werden.
Dabei werden auch die Erfahrungen der Trailampel ein Thema sein.

*2. Trailbesichtigung*
Herr Hollmichel hat mit uns, einer Gruppe von ca. 8 - 10 Bikern, diverse Trails abgefahren.
Für alle war es sehr interessant, denn der Blickwinkel des Försters war bisher für alle neu.
Nicht alle inoffiziellen Trails sind für ihn problematisch und können auch weiterhin geduldet werden.
Die Trailampel wird es zeigen!!
Ein großes Problem stellen die Trails dar, in denen irgendjemand gebaut hatte. Das führte zu Schäden. So traut sich nicht
jeder einen Sprung zu und macht entweder eine Vollbremsung ( führt früher oder später zu Erosion ) oder es werden
Umwege durchs Unterholz gesucht.
Bei der Erosion ist nicht nur der Abtrag des Bodens problematisch, sondern auch das Freilegen der Wurzeln und die
daraus resultierenden Schäden. Pilzbefall im Wurzelbereich ist nicht selten die Folge!!
Die Erosion ist beim Trail an der AS Heimfeld das Problem. Das Biotop, eine Trockengrasfläche ist bereits sehr stark erodiert
und in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Daher als "Notbremse" der Zaun und das Verbotsschild.

*3.  Zusammenfassung*
Insgesamt gesehen war die Veranstaltung für alle Beteiligten, so glaube ich, ein voller Erfolg.Ich habe den Eindruck gewonnen,
dass Herr Hollmichel und auch die Forstbehörde, die MTBer nicht aussperren will. Es wird bewusst der Dialog gesucht.
Herr Hollmichel macht aber deutlich, dass sich an manchen Dingen etwas ändern muss. Aber dabei will er uns einbinden,
aber auch in gewisser Weise verpflichten.
Daher ist m.E. die größte Herausforderung die Bildung oder Benennung einer Vereinigung, die dann für die Mountainbiker
und deren Interessen steht. Denn die offziellen Stellen und Forstbehörden brauchen Verantwortliche und Ansprechpartner
auf Seiten der MTBer.

Am kommenden Dienstag werde ich mit dem Förster einen Plan erarbeiten, mit Einzeichnung von Trails in der Haake nach
den o.g. Kriterien. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass nicht jeder inoffzielle Trail auch dichtgemacht wird, sondern nur die wirklich
"schlimmen" aus Sicht des Försters.

Weitere Informationen, wie z.B. die Präsentation des Försters, oder das Positionspapier des DAV, kann ich gerne
zur Verfügung stellen. Ihr könnt mir dann per PN Eure Emailadressen senden.

Alle weiteren Neuigkeiten werde ich hier kommunizieren, insbesondere wann das nächste Treffen stattfindet.


Ride on
Martin Franze


----------



## Spezies8472 (13. September 2015)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber Obacht : der Förster wird so langsam aufmerksam. Vorletzten Sonntag hatte er uns ( einer Gruppe von 8 Bikern )
> am Ende eines relativ neuen Trails in der Haake "abgefangen". Nachdem er erst einmal seinen Unmut geäußert hatte,
> hatten wir eine sehr angeregte und engagierte Diskussion, aber voller Respekt für die Meinung der jeweils anderen Seite.
> ...



Diese Begegnung am 12.08.2015 war der Auslöser für die Veranstaltung am vergangenen Mittwoch.
Vielleicht noch kurz etwas zu meiner Person und Motivation :
Ich bin (leider) schon 50 Jahre  , lebe in Uhlenhorst fahre seit über 25 Jahren Mountainbike. Die Harburger Berge sind mein
geliebtes Heimrevier, in dem ich jährlich ca. 4.000 bis 4.500 km fahre. Daher setze ich mich für dieses Revier ein.
Zugegeben, ich habe kein offizielles Mandat von Euch hier oder eines Vereins. Aber in den letzten Wochen habe ich aber schon
einige "Offizielle" zusammengebracht, u.a. den DAV sensibilisiert, ich bin im Gespräch mit den umliegenden Vereinen.
Mein Verein, der MC Pirate, ist auch im Boot.
Ich sehe mich als engagierten und mündigen MTBer, denn m.E. sind wir hier nicht vernetzt und haben keine richtige Handhabe
für einen gemeinsamen Auftritt. Daher sehe ich mich ein bisschen als Euren verlängerten Arm, solange bis ich nicht mehr soll,
oder eine Verein, eine Interessengemeinschaft, ... an meine Stelle tritt.


----------



## skalis (14. September 2015)

Hallo, mal was anderes :

Wie sehen Eure Erfahrungen mit der absenkbaren Sattelstütze RockShox Reverb (m. Remote) 
(nix Stealth, da ich keinen passenden Rahmen dazu habe) aus :

- Reichen 125 mm Verstellbereich ?
- Langzeit-Haltbarkeit ?
- Entlüftungs-Problematik ?
- Spiel (Rotation bzw. vor/zurück) ?
- Wartungs-Thematik ?
- sonstiges, was man wissen muss ...

Bin jetzt doch mal am liebäugeln nach einer gebrauchten, da viele von 31,6 auf 30,9 umsteigen
müssen und deshalb verkaufen ...
... und weil ich mich jetzt schon ein paar mal fast gemault habe, weil ich mit der Hose hinten am
Sattel festhing und nicht mehr hochkam 

Gruß + danke für alle feedbacks
Stefan


----------



## gnss (14. September 2015)

-125mm sind 125mm mehr als nichts. In den Habes reicht das allemal, im Harz auch.
-durchaus vorhanden, Pech kann man immer haben. Eine ist nach 23 Monaten abgesackt, gab auf Garantie eine neue, der Ersatz hält bisher. Die andere hält jetzt >24 Monate.
-Ich habe die noch nie entlüftet.
-Ein wenig Spiel ist vorhanden, merkt man während der Fahrt jedoch nicht. Haben alle. Selbst eine wackelige Tmars bzw. Forca fällt während der Fahrt nicht unangenehm auf.
-Ich warte nicht

Gebraucht ist schwierig, eventuell eine junge mit Kassenbon. Von älteren würde ich die Finger lassen.


----------



## peterbe (14. September 2015)

ich habe auch drei in Benutzung, zwei über zwei Jahre ohne Probleme (ok, ab und an mal Luft aufpumpen, aber noch nie entlüftet), eine ist nach der dritten Fahrt kaputt gegangen, gab ne neue auf Garantie. Ich finde die Sattestütze sonst sehr angenehm im Gebrauch. 
In den Habes finde ich, es geht auch ohne, aber mit macht es einfach mehr Spaß.


----------



## Gothic70 (15. September 2015)

Wie sieht es denn heute aus?


----------



## peterbe (15. September 2015)

Geht los. Mit Licht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezies8472 (15. September 2015)

skalis schrieb:


> Hallo, mal was anderes :
> 
> Wie sehen Eure Erfahrungen mit der absenkbaren Sattelstütze RockShox Reverb (m. Remote)
> (nix Stealth, da ich keinen passenden Rahmen dazu habe) aus :
> ...



Derzeit habe ich 2 im Einsatz. an meinem Hardtail eine Rock Shox Reverb mit 125 mm Hub und an meinem 301
eine Reverb Stealth mit 150 mm Hub. Mit beiden bin ich sehr zufrieden. Bisher musste ich die an meinem Hardtail
lediglich 1 x entlüften. Mit dem mitgelieferten Bleeder-Kit ist das sehr einfach und Sache von ein paar Minuten. 
Eigentlich müsste das öfters gemacht werden. Ich war nämlich sehr erstaunt, was sich im Laufe der Zeit in der Leitung
so an Dreck ansammelt (soll ja offenbar ein geschlossenes System sein ??).
Bei beiden Reverbs hat sich im Gebrauch nach ca. 4 - 5 Wochen ein seitliches Wackeln / Verdrehen von ca. 1 - 2 mm
im Kopf der Sattelstütze eingestellt. Das macht sich bei der Fahrt nicht bemerkbar und ist laut dem Schrauber meines
Vertrauens absolut unkritisch. Kann ich bestätigen, da ich bisher keine Ausfälle hatte. Auch sonst habe ich keine
Probleme damit, beide funktionieren einwandfrei.

Ich kann Dir nur raten, beim Hub so viel wie möglich zu verbauen, sofern es natürlich die Bauhöhe zulässt.
Allerdings ist das Nachrüsten bei der 150er nicht immer einfach, denn die gibt es nur in der Stealth-Variante.
Wenn nicht von vornherein keine Bohrung vom Hersteller im Rahmen vorhanden ist, musst Du die Freigabe und
genaue Platzierung der Bohrung beim Hersteller abfragen. Macht dann aber ggf. die Werkstatt.


----------



## peterbe (15. September 2015)

Heute haben wir die Nightride-Saison eingeleutet. Zu Dritt über herzlich eingeschlammte Trails, selbst die Heide stand teilweise unter Wasser. Für das erste mal mit Licht eine ordentliche Herausforderung, vor allem, weil Clemens auch ein ordentliches Tempo vorgelegt hat. So waren es fast wieder die üblichen Parameter. Die dunkle Jahreszeit kann kommen, schön wäre, wenn es zumindest noch ein paar trockene Tage gäbe...


----------



## hoedsch (16. September 2015)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich als engagierten und mündigen MTBer, denn m.E. sind wir hier nicht vernetzt und haben keine richtige Handhabe
> für einen gemeinsamen Auftritt. Daher sehe ich mich ein bisschen als Euren verlängerten Arm, solange bis ich nicht mehr soll,
> oder eine Verein, eine Interessengemeinschaft, ... an meine Stelle tritt.


Erst mal vielen Dank, dass Du Dich für MTB in den HaBe aktiv einsetzt. In der DOD Runde fahren ein Haufen alter Knacker mal schnell, mal langsam durch den Wald, von daher passt Du als Repräsentant gut.
Ich bin gespannt, wie sich das Thema entwickelt, denn das die in den letzen Monaten vorhandene Baugeschwindigkeit von neuen Trails zu Problemen führen würde, war schon absehbar.


----------



## Sven7181 (16. September 2015)

hoedsch schrieb:


> In der DOD Runde fahren ein Haufen alter Knacker mal schnell, mal langsam durch den Wald




So alt bin ich nicht


----------



## skalis (16. September 2015)

Ja, Du vielleicht ...


----------



## Gothic70 (17. September 2015)

Ich muss dringend wieder mitfahren........Aber es ist wie verhext, es kommt jeden Dienstag was da zwischen.


----------



## LowRider4711 (17. September 2015)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich muss dringend wieder mitfahren........Aber es ist wie verhext, es kommt jeden Dienstag was da zwischen.


Hier ebenso. Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wie ihr ausseht


----------



## peterbe (22. September 2015)

Noch ist es trocken, aber aus Westen kommt ne fette Wollkenwand aus Bremen. Wie sieht es aus?


----------



## skalis (22. September 2015)

Wenns nicht gnadenlos saut, bin ich da !
Heute muss das Lapierre wieder ran, das 29"er hat 'Aua' an der Schwinge (Riss)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (22. September 2015)

Ich komme nicht pünktlich aus dem Büro


----------



## Gothic70 (22. September 2015)

Ich komme


----------



## Gothic70 (22. September 2015)

Ich komme


----------



## peterbe (22. September 2015)

Mich hat die Arbeit aufgehalten, bin raus


----------



## hoedsch (22. September 2015)

Jetzt wollte ich gerade los und nun schifft es wie blöde.


----------



## Gothic70 (22. September 2015)

Jo, ich bleibe dann im Auto sitzen und fahre wieder nach Hause.  Perfektes Timing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (22. September 2015)

Musste leider zum Monte Baldo drücken.


----------



## Gothic70 (22. September 2015)

Felix und Stefan mussten ja unbedingt los fahren.............. Fazit,  eine Stunde Regen, Schlamm und Wasserfälle von oben und unten!! Meine neuen Bremsbeläge hinten sind komplett weg, nichts kaputt Info an Felix. War mal ganz anderes fahren.


----------



## skalis (22. September 2015)

Ja, da waren sie wieder, die geheimnisvollen Wasserfälle ... Insider reden ja ab und zu mal hinter vorgehaltener Hand darüber !
Hab dann noch eine kurze Runde über den Segelflugplatz gedreht, aber echter Genuss ist was anderes.
Ständig die Schleifgeräusche der Bremsen und das Knirschen der Kette, wenn das heute ein Vorgeschmack auf den Herbst und Winter war,
dann brauch ich tatsächlich noch eine Alternativsportart ...


----------



## Spezies8472 (23. September 2015)

Hier ein kleines Update aufgrund der 2. Trailbesichtigung in der letzten Woche,
sowie die Ankündigung für eine Infoveranstaltung in der nächsten Woche. Im einzelnen :

*1.  Trailbesichtigungen und 2. Bestandsaufnahme am Donnerstag, den 17.09.2015*
Wir haben ALLE Trails in südlichen Teil der Haake und Emme, sowie im Meyers Park aufgenommen,
sowie im Bereich beim Sportplatz Jahnhöhe in Heimfeld. Aufgrund des Urlaubs des dort zuständigen
Revierförsters Herrn Schulze, hat Gido Hollmichel dies in Amtshilfe durchgeführt.
In dieser Fläche gibt es 3 Trails, die definitiv nicht mehr genutzt werden sollen. Das ist schon schade,
aber zum Schutz des Waldes nicht anders möglich. Dazu aber mehr bei der Infoveranstaltung.
Im Meyers Park, also im Bereich Heimfeld, ist aufgrund der Besitzverhältnisse die Absprache
sehr komplex. Zum einen gibt es dort einen kleinen Bereich, der in die Zuständigkeit von
Gido Hollmichel fällt. Zum anderen ist dort teilweise Bundes- / Staatsforst, aber auch ein
Stück Privatwald (Waldstück zwischen Kuhtrift und dem Weg Schießbahn ).
Den Kontakt zum Besitzer des Privatwaldes würde Gido Hollmichel herstellen.
Im Eissendorfer Forst gibt es keine problematischen Trails. Der Förster Herr Schulze, hat in der
Fläche keine Bedenken.
D.h. insgesamt haben wir somit die Waldfläche von der B73 im Süden, dem Ehestorfer Heuweg
im Westen, Meyers Park im Osten und den gesamten Eissendorfer Forst im Süden aufgenommen!!

*2.  Infoveranstaltung am Dienstag, den 29.09.2015*
In Absprache mit dem Förster, Gido Hollmichel, findet die nächste Infoveranstaltung statt
*am kommenden Dienstag, den 29.09.2015 um 18.00 Uhr in der Kärntner Hütte!*
Das ist recht kurzfristig, logo. Aber aufgrund terminlicher und anderer Zwänge wäre erst
gegen Ende Oktober die nächste Möglichkeit gegeben.
Normalerweise ist bei unserer Wirtin Elke am Dienstag auch Ruhetag. Aber für uns und
das wichtige Thema öffnet Sie an diesem Abend, als geschlossene Gesellschaft 
Ziel der Veranstaltung soll es sein, die bisherigen Erkenntnisse aus den Trailbesichtigungen
vorzustellen und zu besprechen. Ausserdem ist „hinter den Kulissen“ das Ein oder Andere
veranlasst worden. Auch einen Ausblick auf die nächsten Monate sollten wir erörtern.

Insgesamt gesehen, muss ich sagen, dass wir auf einem guten Weg sind. Die zahlreichen
Rückmeldungen und Gespräche mit dem Förster und seinem Forstmeister bei der Trailbesichtigung,
aber auch dem ein oder anderen Biker, Wanderer, Spaziergänger, ... haben mir das Gefühl
vermittelt, dass der eingeschlagene Weg richtig ist.
Wir alle haben hier die Chance, tatkräftig an einer Lösung zu arbeiten, die allen Waldnutzern
nachher zugute kommt und vielleicht zu einem (noch) besseren Miteinander führen kann.

Hoffentlich könnt Ihr das zeitlich einrichten und seid dabei. Ich freue mich auf einen
interessanten Abend und eine spannende Diskussion!

Ride on
Martin


----------



## peterbe (27. September 2015)

12 Uhr Kh: Sonnentrailsonntagsrunde


----------



## de_reu (27. September 2015)

Bernd und fahren 12:30, kurze Runden 

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (27. September 2015)

Dann fahr ich um 12 los und wir treffen uns in der Heide?


----------



## de_reu (27. September 2015)

Konnor schrieb:


> Was Schiss beim Biken angeht, habe ich mit Wandern, Hunden, Anfängern, usw. Routine.
> 
> Sehr lustig fand ich dann die Begegnung bei regnerischem Wetter im März NACHTS mit 13 ferkeln und Gevatter und Ehefrau WILDSCHWEIN in meinem Scheinwerfer-Licht. Naja, so ein Vieh ist echt schnell, aber irgendwie fanden sie mich dann nach 100 m uninteressant... Mein Glück.
> 
> Jetzt gehe ich nachts nicht mehr zur Frischlingszeit auf den Singletrail. Einmal reicht.


Ab KH oder A-DK? Bis denn!

Cu De Reu


----------



## Spacetime (29. September 2015)

geht heute etwas ?


----------



## peterbe (29. September 2015)

Icke bin krank und falle aus. Scheisssse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (29. September 2015)

Ich bin da


----------



## skalis (29. September 2015)

Werde auch versuchen, pünktlich zu sein ...


----------



## flansch09 (29. September 2015)

Endlich nicht mehr krank, dafür nen Projektmeeting...Viel Spaß euch


----------



## skalis (29. September 2015)

Pustekuchen, hintere Bremse geht leer durch. Hat wohl Luft gezogen beim Kolben mobil machen.
Und ich hab kein Dot 5.1 mehr, Buhu


----------



## hoedsch (30. September 2015)

Wir sind erst zu dritt und dann zu zweit eine trockene Runde durch Forst und Heide gefahren. Beeindruckend waren die Kaltluftmassen im Fischbektal, da war man froh wieder oben auf dem Rand zu sein. Kurz vor 21 Uhr waren wir wieder an der Hütte.


----------



## de_reu (3. Oktober 2015)

Heute wer am Start? 

Cu dereu


----------



## peterbe (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich wollt heut am späten Nachmittag fahren. Uhrzeit kann ich erst kurzfristig einstellen.


----------



## Sven7181 (3. Oktober 2015)

13Uhr am Lift!


----------



## de_reu (3. Oktober 2015)

16:30 KH

Cu De Reu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (4. Oktober 2015)

Mein früher Nightride gestern war kurz und kalt, heute um 12 Uhr will ich noch mal Sonne tanken. Wer dabei?


----------



## peterbe (4. Oktober 2015)

Traumwetter heute


----------



## de_reu (4. Oktober 2015)

peterbe schrieb:


> Traumwetter heute


 Stimmt, und guter Wind


----------



## peterbe (6. Oktober 2015)

18.30 mit Licht


----------



## hoedsch (6. Oktober 2015)

Jop


----------



## Gothic70 (6. Oktober 2015)

Zu spät, schaffe ich nicht mehr. Viel Spaß im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (6. Oktober 2015)

Der Sommer geht so langsam zu Ende aber selbst heute war es noch reichlich warm und trocken. Die Trails zeigten sich im tollen Zustand, was durch reichlich gezogene Bodenproben dokumentiert wurde.
30km sind es geworden.


----------



## Spezies8472 (7. Oktober 2015)

Für die aktuelle Diskussion und Informationen zur Entwicklung mit den Forstbehörden
in den Harburger Bergen habe ich einen neuen Thread aufgemacht, kuckst Du
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-in-den-harburger-bergen.771463/
Denn es wurde doch hier ein wenig zuviel, da es hier ja vor allem um Touren geht.
Also ab und zu mal reinschauen im neuem Thema, ich danke vorab!

Grüße
Martin


----------



## de_reu (10. Oktober 2015)

Könnte morgen nur recht früh, müsste gegen 13:00 zurück sein..

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich schaff es nicht vor 12 Uhr an der KH


----------



## peterbe (13. Oktober 2015)

Heute wirds kalt! 18.30kh


----------



## skalis (13. Oktober 2015)

Komme heut auch mal wieder !


----------



## hoedsch (13. Oktober 2015)

Eine fast trockene Runde mit einem stinkenden Kater und einem Qualitätsprodukt aus dem Hause Notubes.
Ein bisschen kürzer als sonst, aber es war ja auch recht kalt.


----------



## peterbe (14. Oktober 2015)

Es geht ja Bald mit dem Winterpokal wieder los, ich habe unser DOD Team mal wieder angelegt. Wer ist im Team dabei? Clemens, Stefan, Felix, Martin? Ich glaube, ihr müsst im Team anfragen und dann muss ich euch bestätigen. Ach sah, hier noch mal das Ergebnis des Wurzeldurchschlages:


----------



## Hanswurschtl (16. Oktober 2015)

Hattest du keinen Luftverlust?


----------



## peterbe (16. Oktober 2015)

Luftverlust von 0,8 bar auf 0,0 in 0,3 sec. Da müsste dann ein zu kleiner Schlauch rein. Sauerei und nicht fahrbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (17. Oktober 2015)

Wer ist morgen mit am Start?
Wann?


----------



## Hanswurschtl (19. Oktober 2015)

Das klingt nicht gerade ermutigend, Peter. 
Ich fahre seit ca. 4 Wochen Tubeless an meinem neuen Bike und genau das was dir passiert ist ist auch meine große Sorge.
0,8 bar ist recht wenig. Bist du das so gefahren? 
Ok, ich habe an meinem Starrgabelbike vorn, dank defektem Manometer wie ich kürzlich feststellte, auch immer 0,9bar (Hans Dampf mit Schlauch) statt der angezeigten 1,3, was aber wiederum dank der Downhillkarkasse (habe ich vorn wg. Starrgabel) nicht weiter tragisch war.
Aber 0,8 bei Tubeless? Oder hattest du dein Fatbike dabei?


----------



## Hanswurschtl (19. Oktober 2015)

Ok, du fährst semi-fat 29 X 3.0 ... gerade gesehen


----------



## hoedsch (20. Oktober 2015)

So, wer kommt denn heute?


----------



## skalis (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich ! Muss doch gucken, wer heute in 0,3 sec. platt ist


----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2015)

Ist geplant.


----------



## peterbe (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe heute schon  mit dem Böttcher Nordwind meine Runde gedreht. Euch viel Spaß im Wald.


----------



## hoedsch (20. Oktober 2015)

Da sind die Felgen bestimmt stabiler.


----------



## skalis (21. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schöne und weitgehend (von unten) trockene Runde bei angenehm milden Herbsttemperaturen.
Sogar ein paar neue Trails gabs für mich wieder zu entdecken. Hatte dann ca. 44Km und gut 900hm am Tacho.
Dank an Clemens für die geniale Tour !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (24. Oktober 2015)

Sonntag 1100 KH nach Winterzeit.


----------



## peterbe (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich mach mich gleich auf den Weg


----------



## gnss (1. November 2015)

11:50 Blätter umschichten


----------



## jab (1. November 2015)

Und  ab wo?


----------



## LowRider4711 (1. November 2015)

Kommt noch jemand? Stehe mit Jan an der Hütte. Hier ist die Hölle los 

Gesendet von meinem XT1052 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnss (1. November 2015)

Super 100% Hardtailrunde im Slalom um im Weg stehende Lifestyle-Enduristi. Zum Glück nahm die Dichte mit zunehmender Entfernung von der übervölkerten KH ab.

Es ist zwar noch die Spargelkarte online, aber spätestens mitte November sollte auf Grünkohl umgestellt werden. Wann wollen wir denn futtern und Rotbier bzw. Lammsbräu trinken? Bitte eintragen: http://doodle.com/poll/a8y54vhmwzqe7emi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (1. November 2015)

Die HaBe waren wegen Überfüllung geschlossen, daher habe ich das Weite gesucht und die große Runde gedreht. Erstmalig wurde der Pastorenteich angefahren.


----------



## hoedsch (3. November 2015)

Die Flachpfeifen in Neu Wulmstorf werden wieder aktiv:
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/ha...iedlung-entsteht-in-der-Fischbeker-Heide.html


----------



## Hanswurschtl (3. November 2015)

Allein diese audfringliche Art zu Grinsen...
Die Wohnsiedlung ist ok. Das Areal war eh bebaut.


Hier der Original "Masterplan":
http://daten2.verwaltungsportal.de/...21c121fd5a16d9ae1f69de4ed450f7_masterplan.pdf


----------



## Hanswurschtl (3. November 2015)

Was steht denn aktuell auf dem "Masterplan", Clemens?

Ich kann den Abendblatt-Link nicht vollständig öffnen, habe aber ein aktuelleres Vorhaben, welches schon einmal sympathischer als ein weiterer Golfplatz wäre in diesem 2014er Artikel gefunden: http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/ha...Kaserne-Familienfirma-plant-Erlebnispark.html


----------



## Hanswurschtl (3. November 2015)

Ah... Aktuell wohl doch wieder Golf...

http://planungsgruppegolf.de/html/sport___freizeit_resort_roseng.html


----------



## gnss (3. November 2015)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Was steht denn aktuell auf dem "Masterplan", Clemens?
> 
> Ich kann den Abendblatt-Link nicht vollständig öffnen,



Bei Google nach dem Link suchen, anklicken, lesen.


----------



## skalis (3. November 2015)

Wer kommt heute golfen ?


----------



## flansch09 (3. November 2015)

Habe zwar keinen Golfschläger, bin aber trotzdem dabei.


----------



## hoedsch (3. November 2015)

Aktuell steht wieder Golfplatz südlich der PzRingstraße und "edle" Siedlung für 57 Anwesen innerhalb der PzRingstraße in Diskussion.

Aber wer so blöd grinsend mit einem neuen Plan im Wald rumsteht, der verfolgt doch bestimmt keine Gemeininteressen.


----------



## peterbe (3. November 2015)

Meine Felge sieht zwar aus wie ein verunglückter Golfball, aber ich fahre heut mit euch Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (3. November 2015)

Zwar habe ich meine kleine Unternehmung in der Heide zwischenzeitlich selbst in Frage gestellt (nennen wir's "Trail per Mail". Peter, Delf etc., ihr wisst schon...) aber wenn ich jetzt auch noch von geplanten Golf Resorts lese frage ich mich, wen man überhaupt noch ernst nehmen soll.

Aber gut. Euch viel Spaß ( wahrscheinlich gerade auf den letzten Kilometern). Müsste ja super zu fahren sein heute.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (3. November 2015)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Aber wer so blöd grinsend mit einem neuen Plan im Wald rumsteht...




Ich brauche gar nicht mehr über Trails ballern. Ein Blick auf das Foto langt für'n zweistündigen Adrenalinkick...


----------



## peterbe (3. November 2015)

Heute haben wir uns zu sechst durch die Nebelsuppe gequält. Ein zwei mal die Abzweigung verpasst, ansonsten alles wie immer. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## peterbe (7. November 2015)

Ich fahr um 15.30 KH ne Runde in die Dunkelheit


----------



## hoedsch (7. November 2015)

Hast du extra den Regen abwartet, damit der Schlamm besser wird?


----------



## jab (7. November 2015)

Ich konnte heute nicht erkennen, dass der Schlamm noch irgendeine "Verbesserung" brauchte, mehr als knöcheltief erfüllt doch eigentlich alle Ansprüche oder? Bäh!!!

Jan


----------



## peterbe (8. November 2015)

Ich habe auf dem Weg in die HABEs wieder umgedreht, weil der regen zu stark war. Bin dann regenfrei und matschfrei an der Elbe eine Große Geesthangrunde mit Gegenverkehr gefahren.


----------



## hoedsch (8. November 2015)

Auch heute kein Schlamm, dafür Altona in ganz weiter Ferne.


----------



## peterbe (8. November 2015)

Welchen Turm habt ihr da bestiegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (8. November 2015)

Der Turm von Carl Friedrich Gauß auf dem Litberg. Hier wurde das Königreich Hannover vermessen.


----------



## gnss (10. November 2015)

Ich bin heute raus. Denkt bitte daran euch in den Grünkohldoodle einzutragen.


----------



## skalis (10. November 2015)

Wer plant denn heute zu kommen ? Wetter wird wohl eher schlechter als besser ...


----------



## hoedsch (10. November 2015)

Geplant hatte ich das ja, aber so wie das Radar sich entwickelt sieht das ja eher schlecht aus.


----------



## skalis (10. November 2015)

Ja, ich kneife auch. Hier regnets schon schön gemütlich vor sich hin und zum Material-Töten habe ich heut keine Lust.
Gibt ja noch die Rolle im Keller ... sehr verlockend


----------



## hoedsch (10. November 2015)

Jetzt sieht es wieder besser aus im Radar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (10. November 2015)

Für eine anspruchslose Runde muss das reichen.


----------



## de_reu (10. November 2015)

Schade,  schaffe es leider nicht,  hätte aber Bock Do. Oder Fr. nochmal nen Versuch zu starten... 

Cu De Reu


----------



## hoedsch (10. November 2015)

Perfekte äußere Bedingungen gepaart mit äußerst milden Temperaturen luden ein zu einem Nightride der Extraklasse. Der Bock trug mich bis an den Rand vom Rosengarten, wo der 2008 eingerichtete Tempelberg Nacht Downhill mal wieder befahren werden konnte. Die Illumination hat im Laufe der Jahre stark gelitten, so dass statt blau, grün und roten Leuchten nunmehr nur noch monochrome Funzeln zu finden sind.
Eine weitere Schleife durch die Heide führte dann wieder zurück zur KH.
40km bei 500 Hm sind es geworden.


----------



## Haky (11. November 2015)

@de reu, wann willst du den am Donnerstag?
Wäre dabei....


----------



## flansch09 (11. November 2015)

Das Wetter soll morgen gut werden. Bei einer Runde um 18:30 Uhr wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## flansch09 (12. November 2015)

Bestes Wetter...wer ist heute mit dabei?


----------



## de_reu (12. November 2015)

Wenn nix mehr dazwischen kommt, bin ich 18:30 dabei! Mit Bremsen! 

Cu De Reu


----------



## de_reu (12. November 2015)

Stau!

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (13. November 2015)

Gestern war einmunteres Treiben im Wald; wurde mitten in der Finsternis des tiefen Waldes von Delfs und Felix Lichtschwertern fast vom Trail gefegt. später dann trottete eine Horde Wildschweine über den Stufenwaldweg, vor Diersdorf traf ich dann an einem vergessenen Maisfeld noch einen Schwarm Gänse, die sich wohl auf dem Weg in den Süden verirrt hatten.


----------



## Spezies8472 (13. November 2015)

Super, genau das liebt der Förster. Nachts haben m.E. die Biker nichts im Wald zu suchen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jester81 (13. November 2015)

es gibt nun mal Menschen, die in der Woche arbeiten müssen. und wie wir alle wissen ist es dank Winterzeit schon um 6 dunkel wie ein bärenarsch. da von Nacht zu reden, finde ich mehr als lächerlich!


----------



## Spezies8472 (13. November 2015)

Ob das die Wildschweine auch so sehen, ...


----------



## gnss (13. November 2015)

Sicher, nur der Jagdpächter sieht das eventuell andes.


----------



## peterbe (13. November 2015)

Die Wildschweine kreuzten den Stufenwaldweg. Ich hätte dort mit allem gerechnete: Harvestern, Förstern, Reitern, Hungegassigehern. Aber niemals mit 3 Wildschweinen. Im übrigen ist der Stufenwaldweg geteert. ....


----------



## Hanswurschtl (14. November 2015)

Wie so ein Wildschwein wohl beim Golfturnier abschneiden würde?...


----------



## Sook (14. November 2015)

Heute war anscheinend Jagd im Stuvenwald. Vormittags waren ständig Schüsse aus der Richtung zu hören und als ich heute mittag die Trasse gen Karlstein gefahren bin, überholte mich ein Forstfahrzeug mit Anhänger, wo 3 geschossene Wildschweine drauf waren....


----------



## gnss (14. November 2015)

Muss auch mal sein, sonst laufen einem noch mehr Wildschweine vor das Rad.


----------



## belten (15. November 2015)

Hallo Freunde,
ich habe mich vor 6 Jahren mal mit dem Thema der Trails in den HaBe beschäftigt. Leider sind da nur die dusseligen rotbeschilderten Routen herausgekommen. Neuer Versuch jetzt, erstmal durch eine Erhebung im Zuge meiner Examensarbeit. Unter diesem Link:

https://de.surveymonkey.com/r/398Y9WW

kommt ihr zu einer kurzen Umfrage zu dem Thema. Es wäre gut, möglichst viele Facetten über die Nutzung unseres Reviers zu bekommen. Wenn ihr den Umfragelink noch Freunden oder Verwandten zukommen lasst, freue ich mich.

Danke


----------



## gnss (17. November 2015)

Letzte Gelegenheit sich für Grünkohl einzutragen: http://doodle.com/poll/a8y54vhmwzqe7emi
Morgen wird der Tisch reserviert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (17. November 2015)

Ich bin noch in Norderstedt, schaff es heute nicht. Ich geh joggen... An der Elbe weiß ich heute, wo Wasser ist und wo Wege sind...


----------



## hoedsch (17. November 2015)

Wieder mal gute Bedingungen für eine ausgedehnte Runde. Es war trocken, denn der Wettergott dreht jeden Dienstag zur rechten Zeit denn Hahn ab.
Daten ähnlich denen der letzten Woche.


----------



## gnss (17. November 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Letzte Gelegenheit sich für Grünkohl einzutragen: http://doodle.com/poll/a8y54vhmwzqe7emi
> Morgen wird der Tisch reserviert.


Wer ist denn Forstüberprüfungsot? Sonst ignoriere ich den bei der Festlegung.


----------



## peterbe (17. November 2015)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wieder mal gute Bedingungen für eine ausgedehnte Runde. Es war trocken, denn der Wettergott dreht jeden Dienstag zur rechten Zeit denn Hahn ab.
> Daten ähnlich denen der letzten Woche.



Hier in Altona hat es geschüttet...


----------



## gnss (20. November 2015)

*Grünkohl: Stube ist für den 01.12. 20:00 reserviert.*


----------



## peterbe (22. November 2015)

Heute 12.30: den Schnee in den Habes begrüßen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (22. November 2015)

Ich beeile mich


----------



## peterbe (22. November 2015)

Heute haben Clemens und ich offiziell den Winter in den Habe's begrüßt. Es war herrlich!


----------



## gnss (22. November 2015)

Die zwei Zentimeter Pappschnee auf knöcheltiefem Matsch nennst du herrlich?


----------



## peterbe (22. November 2015)

Es war herrlich!


----------



## hoedsch (23. November 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Die zwei Zentimeter Pappschnee auf knöcheltiefem Matsch nennst du herrlich?


Der Schnee war schon gut, als denn ausreichend auf dem Boden lag.


----------



## hoedsch (24. November 2015)

Das heutige Wetter vermag nicht zu überzeugen.


----------



## peterbe (24. November 2015)

Ich befürchtete schon, dass es bei euch wieder trocken ist, während es hier schlicht ekelig ist...


----------



## peterbe (29. November 2015)

Auf Grund der Wetterlage habe ich heute meine Sonntagsrunde früh und an der Elbe gefahren. War schon ganz schön matschig...


----------



## gnss (30. November 2015)

Denkt daran, dass morgen um 20:00 Grünkohl fassen ist. Ich schaffe es vorher nicht in den Wald und begebe mich direkt an den Futtertrog.


----------



## Sven7181 (30. November 2015)

Ich komme auch direkt zum Essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (30. November 2015)

Ich musste leider meinen Urlaub eine Woche vorverlegen, insofern falle ich morgen leider aus - euch einen guten Appetit! Jan


----------



## peterbe (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde gerne noch von 18.30-20 Uhr fahren, allerdings mein Auto schon beim Kroog parken. Ich hoffe, ich schaff es dann bis 18.30 runter zur KH. Wer ist denn noch heute auf dem rad unterwegs, vielleicht können wir uns dann eher auf der Hundewiese/Bushaltestelle treffen?


----------



## helgeb (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich nicht. Nur essen.


----------



## flansch09 (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich fahre um 18:30 Uhr an der KH los. Wir können uns dann ja ggf. kurzschließen.


----------



## hoedsch (1. Dezember 2015)

Komme


----------



## hoedsch (1. Dezember 2015)

Das war doch ein gelungenes Treffen bei ausreichend Grünkohl und leckerem Bier.
Der dreckigste Abschnitt war eindeutig der Weg zurück, bei dem der Sand schön ins Gesicht spritzte. Kein Vergleich mit den schwammigen Bedingungen auf dem Hinweg.


----------



## de_reu (5. Dezember 2015)

12:00 kh

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (5. Dezember 2015)

Meinst du Sonntag 12 Uhr?


----------



## de_reu (5. Dezember 2015)

peterbe schrieb:


> Meinst du Sonntag 12 Uhr?


Eigentlich nicht; jetzt ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (6. Dezember 2015)

12 Uhr Nikolaus-Trailtour


----------



## gnss (6. Dezember 2015)

ohne haake und andere bekannte schlammlöcher!


----------



## gnss (6. Dezember 2015)

Das war eine tolle trockene Tour im Sonnenschein und hat nach dem ganzen Schlamm der letzten Wochen wirklich gut getan!


----------



## peterbe (6. Dezember 2015)

Es wird berichtet, es wären auch mal wieder 1000hm...


----------



## peterbe (8. Dezember 2015)

Tja, wie das so ist gegen Jahresende: Arbeit ruft. Ich bin heut raus.
Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## gnss (9. Dezember 2015)

Den hatten wir, ich habe versucht dich als Rampen- und Hakenkönig würdig zu vertreten. Das Tempo war eher gemütlich, so waren es nur 30km mit 821hm in 2,5 Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (9. Dezember 2015)

Keine Kurve war unter 120°...


----------



## gnss (13. Dezember 2015)

12:30 KH von oben sonnen, von unten bräunen.


----------



## peterbe (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin heute eine frische frühe Runde an der Elbe gewesen, weil danach Adventspflichten riefen...


----------



## peterbe (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe gestern 2 Pakete bekommen aus der Notubes-Garantieabteilung. Neu eingespeichte Laufräder mit der aktualisierten Hugo-Felge. (Ich hatte bei meinem Rad tatsächlich die erste, weichere Version mitbekommen... Da war es ja kein Wunder, dass das nichts taugte...


----------



## gnss (13. Dezember 2015)

Das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht, ich frage mich nur wie man so lange nach bekanntwerden des Problems noch alte Ware ausliefern kann.

Heute war Fango angesagt.


----------



## skalis (14. Dezember 2015)

60 Km Schlammpflügen gestern auch in der Heide. Selten dort so viel Matsch gesehen ...

Wilseder Berg, kurz vor 16:00 Uhr !


----------



## Catsoft (14. Dezember 2015)

Das war mal echt matschig selbst in der Heide


----------



## skalis (16. Dezember 2015)

Weitgehend trockene, schöne Runde gestern bei milden Temperaturen. Einige ausgedehnte Schlammlöcher haben wir aber doch gefunden und befahren. Zuerst waren wir zu viert, zu dritt kamen wir kurz nach 21:00 Uhr wieder an der KH an. Garmin sagte bei mir (mit Anfahrt) 38 Km und knapp 900 Hm


----------



## gnss (19. Dezember 2015)

Ein paar Schlammlöcher waren noch da.


----------



## gnss (20. Dezember 2015)

1200 entspannte Trailtour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. Dezember 2015)

Falls mein Bruder nicht hier fahren will, komme ich auch mal wieder.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. Dezember 2015)

Bei aussergewöhnlich milden Temperaturen wurde heute um 12 eine lockere voweihnachtliche Runde in Kurz-Kurz gestartet. Zuerst ging es alleine an der KH los, um zwischendurch niemanden aufzusammeln und nach den üblichen Parametern - im heutigen Fall ca. 1.868 HM (+/- 1.000) verteilt auf 35KM - alleine wieder zum Auto zurückzukehren. Aufgrund der angeregten Unterhaltung zwischen Sven und Sven hielt sich der Schnitt bei eher entspannten 15,9KMH. Besonderen Dank nochmal an Sven für's guiden, an Sven für die Hilfe bei der Zugstufenjustierung und an Sven für's mitnehmen im Auto...


----------



## gnss (20. Dezember 2015)

Sorry ich weiß nicht genau wie du aussiehst oder welches Rad du fährst. Da du nur wage zugsagt hast und ich nicht jeden Radfahrer an der KH ohne Helm zu fragen wollte, ob er Sven ist, bin ich um 12:02 los. Ich war in lang und magenta unterwegs. Später traf ich Delf und den kleinen Sven. War super!


----------



## gewichtheber (21. Dezember 2015)

Moin,
komme aus den Nähe von HB und habe nur mäßige Ortskenntnisse in den HaBes.
Fährt jemand über die Feiertage und würde mich mitnehmen? Hm und km egal, gern viel.
Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Hanswurschtl (21. Dezember 2015)

@gnss: War kein Problem! Ich habe zwei Biker gefragt, die mir bekannt vorkamen ob sie zufällig gepostet habe und bin dann um kurz nach 12 weiter durch den Wald. In Magenta war ich allerdings auch Unterwegs. Das hätte bestimmt'n witziges Bild abgegeben. Guten Rutsch erstmal!


----------



## peterbe (21. Dezember 2015)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Moin,
> komme aus den Nähe von HB und habe nur mäßige Ortskenntnisse in den HaBes.
> Fährt jemand über die Feiertage und würde mich mitnehmen? Hm und km egal, gern viel.
> Gruß,
> Martin


Ich bin zwar noch im Schnee, aber zu den Feiertagen wieder in Hamburg. Ich werde zum 2. Weihnachtstag ne Runde planen. Wir fahren allerdings normales Tempo, meist +- 30 km und maximal viele Trails.
Schau weiter hier rein.


----------



## gnss (21. Dezember 2015)

Schnee? Bist du in der Arktis oder in der Antarktis?


----------



## gewichtheber (21. Dezember 2015)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar noch im Schnee, aber zu den Feiertagen wieder in Hamburg. Ich werde zum 2. Weihnachtstag ne Runde planen. Wir fahren allerdings normales Tempo, meist +- 30 km und maximal viele Trails.
> Schau weiter hier rein.



Das wäre ja super! Den Termin merke ich mir vor. Könnte auch mit dem Fatbike anreisen..


----------



## de_reu (22. Dezember 2015)

Heute wer am Start? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich schaffe es nicht.


----------



## flansch09 (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## hoedsch (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich nicht.


----------



## de_reu (22. Dezember 2015)

Bis gleich.. 

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (25. Dezember 2015)

Morgen früh würde ich gerne gegen 11 Uhr an der Kh zu einer weihnachtlichen Trailtour starten.


----------



## gnss (25. Dezember 2015)

Dabei wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (26. Dezember 2015)

Bin noch in Kiel, würde aber morgen fahren wollen... 

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (26. Dezember 2015)

Heute haben wir uns ein wenig gegen den Weihnachtsspeck über die Rampen gequält, am Ende war ich nach 1000hm echt platt. Aber es hat Spaß gemacht und wir hatten noch Begleitung aus dem Bremer Umland (hoffentlich hat es dir gefallen, @gewichtheber)


----------



## gewichtheber (26. Dezember 2015)

Vielen, vielen Dank an die beiden Locals, ich komme gern wieder!


----------



## gnss (26. Dezember 2015)

Hat Spaß gemacht, danke für die tollen Fotos!


----------



## de_reu (27. Dezember 2015)

Heute biken? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich war schon.


----------



## de_reu (27. Dezember 2015)

Morgen, Mo. 11:00 KH. 

Cu De


----------



## de_reu (29. Dezember 2015)

12:00 Kh!

Cu De


----------



## hoedsch (29. Dezember 2015)

Weder den Termin noch heute um 18:30 Uhr werde ich schaffen. Vielleicht gibt's noch ne Silvesterrunde am Vormittag.


----------



## peterbe (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich ab diese Tage noch frei. Ich könnt auch morgen oder Sylvester früh mal im hellen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (29. Dezember 2015)

Dann am Silvester


----------



## jab (30. Dezember 2015)

Sylvester wäre ich auch dabei - und wann? Jan


----------



## de_reu (30. Dezember 2015)

Wie wäre mit 11:00 KH? 

Cu De


----------



## flansch09 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ab mittags soll es regnen, ich bin daher für 10:00 Uhr.


----------



## peterbe (30. Dezember 2015)

11 Uhr fände ich ok.


----------



## jab (30. Dezember 2015)

...also dann um 11:00, ja?


----------



## peterbe (30. Dezember 2015)

11 Uhr kh! Delf, soll ich dich um 10.30 abholen?


----------



## jab (31. Dezember 2015)

Habt ihr mal einen Blick aufs Regenradar geworfen, sieht gar nicht gut aus...ich kneife. Jan


----------



## de_reu (31. Dezember 2015)

Perfekt! 

Cu De Reu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (31. Dezember 2015)

Das war noch eine würdige Abschlusstour über die volle Distanz. Das Wetter hätte besser sein können, aber es ließ sich gut ertragen.
Allen wünsche ich einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## gnss (1. Januar 2016)

Heute war der Boden in Neugrabener und Fischbeker Heide perfekt.


----------



## peterbe (1. Januar 2016)

Wer möchte denn morgen mit eine 2016-Begrüßungstour in den HBs mitfahren? Eher so 2 Stunden ab 11 Uhr?


----------



## gnss (1. Januar 2016)

Morgen geht nicht, Sonntag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## de_reu (1. Januar 2016)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wer möchte denn morgen mit eine 2016-Begrüßungstour in den HBs mitfahren? Eher so 2 Stunden ab 11 Uhr?


Bin dabei.. 

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (2. Januar 2016)

Ich bekomme heute spontan Besuch und muss mein Radfahren heute absagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (3. Januar 2016)

1300 KH den festen Boden nutzen, damit der Grünkohl nachher besser schmeckt!


----------



## gnss (3. Januar 2016)

Das rollt! Haake, Karlstein mit Bermudadreieck, Trailzickzack, alles fest!


----------



## gnss (5. Januar 2016)

Ist heute im Schnee jemand dabei?


----------



## peterbe (5. Januar 2016)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## hoedsch (5. Januar 2016)

Mein Auto will nicht, daher schaffe ich es nicht rechtzeitig.


----------



## peterbe (5. Januar 2016)

Sollen wir dich später treffen?


----------



## hoedsch (5. Januar 2016)

Jop, nehme gleich die Verfolgung auf.


----------



## hoedsch (6. Januar 2016)

Der Wald präsentierte sich als tief verschneites Winterwunderland und sorgte für ein zähes Vorankommen. Trotzdem haben wir die große Runde bis zum Karlstein geschafft und uns durch die Spurrillen manövriert.
Der Ausritt hat sich definitiv gelohnt und vielleicht wars das schon wieder mit dem Schnee für diese Saison.


----------



## peterbe (7. Januar 2016)

Bevor heut Nacht das weiße Glück wieder wegtaut, würde ich heut Abend gegen 18 oder 18.30 noch ne kleine Runde Habes drehen. Wer dabei?


----------



## hoedsch (7. Januar 2016)

Ich schaffe das heute leider nicht. Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (7. Januar 2016)

Für mich kam die Ansage zu spät.


----------



## peterbe (7. Januar 2016)

Mir ist heut ei Termin ausgefallen, so konnte ich noch einmal die herrliche weiße Pracht in den Hab's genießen. Die Trails waren nicht mehr ganz so glatt wie Dienstag, der Wind in der Heide genauso garstig... Aber es hat sich trotzdem gelohnt!


----------



## hoedsch (9. Januar 2016)

Heute zeigten sich die konstruktionsbedingten Nachteile einspuriger Sportgeräte sehr deutlich. Nach knapp zwei Stunden war die körperliche Konstitution noch sehr gut, das Gleichgewichtsorgan jedoch ausgepowert.
Lediglich eine Tanne wurde gerammt, Baum und Fahrer sind wohlauf.
Wer Spikes hat, sollte die jetzt benutzen.


----------



## de_reu (9. Januar 2016)

Morgen 13:00 KH? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (10. Januar 2016)

Dabei wenn ich nicht verschlafe.


----------



## gnss (10. Januar 2016)

Wetter ist bäh, ich bin raus.


----------



## hoedsch (10. Januar 2016)

Delf sollte Flossen mitnehmen


----------



## de_reu (10. Januar 2016)

13:00 hört der Regen auf...

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (10. Januar 2016)

Macht den Boden nicht besser. Letzte Nacht war fast überall zusammengesackter Schnee und Eis auf den Wegen, da läuft das ganze Wasser nicht ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (10. Januar 2016)

O.K., denn nicht... 

Cu De Reu


----------



## de_reu (12. Januar 2016)

Heute wer am Start? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## de_reu (12. Januar 2016)

Schaffe es nicht. 

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (12. Januar 2016)

Ich kleb auf der Arbeit fest. Leider auch nächste Woche.


----------



## hoedsch (12. Januar 2016)

Macht nichts, der Wald dürfte eh schwer zu befahren sein.


----------



## hoedsch (12. Januar 2016)

Im Wald war heute alles zu finden, was es an Bodenbedingungen so gibt, außer Mullersand, dem war es zu nass.
Zu zweit haben wir eine kurze 2 Stunden Runde gedreht und waren doch erstaunt, dass die Bedingungen wesentlich besser als erwartet waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (15. Januar 2016)

Ich würde gerne morgen gegen 13 Uhr zu einer Runde in den hoffentlich fallenden Schnee aufbrechen. eher langsam und 3 Stunden als kurz und schnell. Vielleicht sogar durch einen weißen Wald!


----------



## gnss (15. Januar 2016)

Dabei wenn der Schnee nicht in flüssiger Form fällt.


----------



## gnss (16. Januar 2016)

Begleitet von stetigem Schneefall ging die spaßige Tour bis zum nicht sichtbaren Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## de_reu (17. Januar 2016)

Heute biken? 14:00?

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (17. Januar 2016)

1200 war Start zur großen Heiderunde bei Dauerfrost


----------



## gnss (19. Januar 2016)

Fährt jemand?


----------



## helgeb (19. Januar 2016)

Ja! Wenn ich nicht allein bin???


----------



## de_reu (19. Januar 2016)

Wenn ja, bitte melden! 

Cu De Reu


----------



## flansch09 (19. Januar 2016)

Ich fahre.


----------



## de_reu (19. Januar 2016)

Ich schaffe es nicht stecke fest 

Cu De Reu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (19. Januar 2016)

Ich auch, wie immer.


----------



## hoedsch (20. Januar 2016)

Es wurde eine schöne Winterrunde zu viert mit wenig Schnee und besten Wegen. Die Füße wurden auch nur mäßig kalt, so dass wir erst nach über 2,5h wieder am Parkplatz waren.


----------



## gnss (20. Januar 2016)

Und die Reifen sind sauber!


----------



## hoedsch (23. Januar 2016)

Zustandsbericht: Außer im Rosengarten taut der ganze Matsch jetzt auf und die Wege sind entsprechend nass. Mit Vollschutz geht es aber.


----------



## peterbe (23. Januar 2016)

Meine Nase läuft genauso wie das Tauwasser im Wald: ich bin fürs Wochenende raus.


----------



## gnss (23. Januar 2016)

Gute Besserung! Im Osten sieht es nicht besser aus, am Vormittag laufen in wunderbarem Schnee, am Nachmittag war auf den Wegen kein Weiß mehr zu sehen.  Hoffentlich sublimiert das ganze Zeug einfach.


----------



## skalis (23. Januar 2016)

Ja, nachdem ich mich gestern 2x auf Eisplatten gemault habe, darf sich das Zeug schnell sublimieren !
Schöns wars aber trotzem so ganz ohne  Matsch, Fahrrad einfach nach der Fahrt wieder an die Wand gehängt ...


----------



## gnss (24. Januar 2016)

1230 KH gucken was Butcher/Purgatory so können.


----------



## hoedsch (24. Januar 2016)

Man kann auch einfach mal was anderes machen, als sich zwanghaft in den Dreck zu stürzen. : -)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (24. Januar 2016)

1300

Cu De


----------



## gnss (24. Januar 2016)

Habe ich leider nicht mehr gelesen.

Der Boden in den Heiden war super, Wald sollte man meiden.


----------



## Sven7181 (24. Januar 2016)

Wald war anstrengend... Heide war OK!


----------



## hoedsch (26. Januar 2016)

Wir haben das gute Wetter zu dritt maximal ausgenutzt und konnten mehr als 90 Minuten über den teilweise zähen Boden rollern. Mit den ersten dicken Tropfen waren wir wieder zurück am Parkplatz.


----------



## gnss (30. Januar 2016)

1200 KH in den Heiden Sonne tanken.


----------



## peterbe (31. Januar 2016)

Ich sehn mich nach den Trail, doch ich bin immer noch krank. Hoffentlich kann ich Dienstag wieder auf dem Rad sitzen. Euch viel Spaß bei dem guten Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (31. Januar 2016)

Bin dabei... 

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (31. Januar 2016)

Schöne Vertikalkilometertour, es gab die Wahl zwischen Matsch im Wald und Wind in der Heide.


----------



## de_reu (2. Februar 2016)

Wer ist noch am Start? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (3. Februar 2016)

Wieder fast ein Vertikalkilometer. Dank Clemens bedachter Streckenwahl gab es überwiegend gut abgetrocknete Wege und kaum Wind.


----------



## gnss (7. Februar 2016)

1250 Trailtour.


----------



## gnss (7. Februar 2016)

Zeitweise kam sogar die Sonne raus, das Schutzblech war in der Heide nicht notwendig.


----------



## Spezies8472 (8. Februar 2016)

gnss schrieb:


> Zeitweise kam sogar die Sonne raus, das Schutzblech war in der Heide nicht notwendig.



Wozu dient überhaupt das Schutzblech?


----------



## hoedsch (9. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube das wird nichts.


----------



## gnss (9. Februar 2016)

einmal am tag geduscht werden reicht mir.


----------



## flansch09 (17. Februar 2016)

Gestern ging es zu zweit durch den Tiefschnee über den Hülseberg, im Anschluss zwang uns ein semi-gefrorener Karlsteintrail gelegentlich zum Absteigen. Von den Bäumen gefallene Eisklumpen glitzerten im Scheinwerferlicht. Nach 3h und 40 km waren die Füße dann auch endgültig kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (17. Februar 2016)

Gestern gab es eine ausgedehnte Wintertour zu zweit durch den Rosengarten. Am MTB-Paradies Hülsenberg verhinderte der hohe Schnee sogar ein Weiterfahren, so dass eine kurze Strecke geschoben werden musste. Ein ebenfalls schwieriges Teilstück war die Schlangengrube Richtung Karlstein. Etwas ausgekühlt waren wir nach ca. 36km wieder an der Hütte.


----------



## hoedsch (17. Februar 2016)

Gleichzeitig geschrieben, daher eine Duplizität der Ereignisse.


----------



## hoedsch (23. Februar 2016)

Will keiner?


----------



## hoedsch (24. Februar 2016)

Gestern große Runde ohne Niederschlag. Der Wald ist recht trickreich zu befahren, daher gab es auch Ausweichstrecken am Waldrand entlang. Mit Blick auf den Vollmond und Jupiter ging es Richtung Osten zur KH zurück.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (25. Februar 2016)

Ist die Heide denn aktuell gut befahrbar?


----------



## hoedsch (25. Februar 2016)

Prinzipiell ist die Fischbeker Heide noch das beste Stück.
Im Rosengarten droht an manchen Stellen das Ertrinken, der obere Teil der Neugrabener Heide existiert quasi nicht mehr und die Haake ist sehr gemischt.
Aber das Wetter wird ja besser und die Wege somit auch.


----------



## gnss (26. Februar 2016)

Samstag jemand große Heiderunde?


----------



## Gothic70 (27. Februar 2016)

Moin Jungs wo ich die Sonne sehe und morgen auch Zeit habe würde ich gerne in Harburg ne runde drehen hat morgen jemand Zeit und Lust gegen 11 uhr?


----------



## hoedsch (27. Februar 2016)

Ich bin um 11 dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (27. Februar 2016)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## gnss (27. Februar 2016)

Ich versuche rechtzeitig wach zu sein.

Heide war voll doof!


----------



## peterbe (28. Februar 2016)

Sonne, die wärmt, viele tolle Trails, wenige, aber um so tiefere Schlammsuhlen. War ne herrliche Runde heute


----------



## Hanswurschtl (29. Februar 2016)

Felix! Gute Tarnung, die du da im Gesicht hast! Nur die Forscherbrille hat dich verraten. Gruß Sven


----------



## Gothic70 (1. März 2016)

Jemand am Start heute? Das Regen Radar sieht komisch aus,  so dunkel


----------



## peterbe (1. März 2016)

Soll schneien. Bin da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (2. März 2016)

.... Und es hat geschneit. So sind wir gestern zu dritt 2,5h über teilweise klebrige, aber wunderschön überzuckerte Trails gefahren.


----------



## hoedsch (2. März 2016)

Aber die Auguren hatten nicht recht, denn heute ist der Schnee passé.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (2. März 2016)

Hallo, ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen wer aus HH Interesse an einem Mondraker Co-Sponsoring (zum EK) hat. Auflagen gibt es keine außer viel fahren und Freunde auch mal aufs Rad zu lassen. 
Beim Modell denke ich an ein Foxy (gerne Carbon) oder Dune.
Evtl. ist gleiches auch im DH Bereich interessant.
Bei Interesse bitte eine PN schreiben.


----------



## de_reu (8. März 2016)

Geht los?

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (10. März 2016)

Morgen jemand 1400?


----------



## Gothic70 (10. März 2016)

Da arbeite ich noch 2,5 std


----------



## peterbe (15. März 2016)

Heute Frühlingsluft schnuppern. Geht los!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnss (20. März 2016)

Heute jemand um 1330?


----------



## de_reu (23. März 2016)

Wie sieht`s am Wochenende aus? Ggf. Freitag?

CU DeReu


----------



## de_reu (28. März 2016)

13:00 KH

Cu De Reu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (29. März 2016)

Fällt heute aus?


----------



## hoedsch (29. März 2016)

Derzeit bin ich verhindert. Ich melde mich wieder, wenn ich wieder am Start bin.


----------



## peterbe (29. März 2016)

Ohje, verletzt?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## de_reu (2. April 2016)

Was ist mit morgen? HaBes? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (2. April 2016)

ja 1200


----------



## peterbe (2. April 2016)

Ich bin dabei!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## de_reu (3. April 2016)

Ich auch! 

Cu De Reu


----------



## yako54 (5. April 2016)

Hallo Jungs,
Dominic und ich würden würden heute sehr gerne mal wieder mit euch fahren. 18:30 Uhr KH?
Gruß
Lars


----------



## gnss (5. April 2016)

Bin raus für heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yako54 (5. April 2016)

Sind auch raus. Ab 18:30 Uhr zeigt Regenradar Dauerregen


----------



## yako54 (12. April 2016)

Neuer Versuch heute Abend. Werden zu zweit sein und uns gerne anschliessen.
Gruß
Lars


----------



## de_reu (12. April 2016)

Kurze schnelle Runde vor dem Regen? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## yako54 (12. April 2016)

Vor 21:00 uhr wird es wohl trocken sein


----------



## de_reu (16. April 2016)

Morgen fahren? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (16. April 2016)

1200 KH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (17. April 2016)

Müsste 13:00 Familie Abel abholen... 

Cu DeReu


----------



## gnss (19. April 2016)

Fährt heute jemand bei dem Wind?


----------



## yako54 (19. April 2016)

Ja ich möchte gerne fahren!


----------



## gnss (19. April 2016)

Ich schaffe es leider nicht, bin zu spät losgekommen.


----------



## yako54 (19. April 2016)

Schade... Sonst jemand? Ich bin 18:30 da...


----------



## de_reu (22. April 2016)

Sonntag fahren? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## jab (30. April 2016)

Morgen um 12:00 ab Kärntner Hütte? Vielleicht haben wir Glück,  und wir haben bis dann schon 12 Grad oder so... Jan


----------



## Nordpfeil (1. Mai 2016)

Moin,
ich mache dieses Jahr das halbe Jahrhundert voll und will trotz meines Alters noch ins MTB Geschehen eingreifen, d.h. bin Anfänger mit einer entsprechend schwachen Kondition.
Kann man bei euch einsteigen oder seid ihr eher auf´s Tempo bolzen aus und / oder fahrt technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken ?

Wie schaut´s aus ?


----------



## peterbe (1. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte heut wenig Zeit und bin mal die Elbtals gefahren.


----------



## Sven7181 (2. Mai 2016)

Nordpfeil schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich mache dieses Jahr das halbe Jahrhundert voll und will trotz meines Alters noch ins MTB Geschehen eingreifen, d.h. bin Anfänger mit einer entsprechend schwachen Kondition.
> Kann man bei euch einsteigen oder seid ihr eher auf´s Tempo bolzen aus und / oder fahrt technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken ?
> 
> Wie schaut´s aus ?



Moin Moin,

das Tempo der Dienstagsrunde ist schon flott und es geht über etliche Trails.
Meiner Meinung nach sind die Trails das kleinere Problem - man kann ja langsam fahren.

Kondition ist entscheident.

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (2. Mai 2016)

Nordpfeil schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich mache dieses Jahr das halbe Jahrhundert voll und will trotz meines Alters noch ins MTB Geschehen eingreifen, d.h. bin Anfänger mit einer entsprechend schwachen Kondition.
> Kann man bei euch einsteigen oder seid ihr eher auf´s Tempo bolzen aus und / oder fahrt technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken ?
> 
> Wie schaut´s aus ?



Ich denke mit dieser Runde tut sich ein Anfänger nicht unbedingt einen Gefallen,  eventuell besser auf Fb unter Mtb Harburger Berge kucken

Grüße De Reu


----------



## de_reu (3. Mai 2016)

Bin da, wer noch? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (3. Mai 2016)

Dank Stau war ich viel zu spät.


----------



## jab (4. Mai 2016)

gnss schrieb:


> Dank Stau war ich viel zu spät.



...insofern haben wir dann nur zu zweit eine recht zügige Runde gefreht. Jan


----------



## de_reu (4. Mai 2016)

Morgen 12:00. KH!

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (4. Mai 2016)

1200 Harz!


----------



## Nordpfeil (5. Mai 2016)

de_reu schrieb:


> Ich denke mit dieser Runde tut sich ein Anfänger nicht unbedingt einen Gefallen,  eventuell besser auf Fb unter Mtb Harburger Berge kucken
> 
> Grüße De Reu



Vielleicht eine dumme Frage, aber wer oder was ist "FB unter Mob Harburger Berge" ?


----------



## Sven7181 (5. Mai 2016)

FB ist Facebook

Dort werden regelmäßig Touren angekündigt


----------



## peterbe (7. Mai 2016)

Langsam komme ich wieder in Form, heute bin ich mal den Heidschnuckentrail von den Hamburg bis nach Schneverdingen gefahren, Dienstag bin ich wohl mal wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (9. Mai 2016)

Hoffentlich ist der Sand schön tief und locker. Hat jemand einen 31,8er Vorbau in 50 oder 60mm rumliegen?​


----------



## yako54 (10. Mai 2016)

Dominic will heute Abend gerne mal wieder mitfahren (ist nicht im Forum deshalb schreibe ich für ihn). Viel Spass euch!
Tanti saluti da Roma.
Lars


----------



## peterbe (10. Mai 2016)

Ich komm heut zum Summerride


----------



## de_reu (10. Mai 2016)

Ich auch 

Cu De Reu


----------



## de_reu (15. Mai 2016)

Morgen Trailrunde? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## casualshh (17. Mai 2016)

Hi, wann?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (17. Mai 2016)

heute, Di., 18:30 ; wäre da, wer noch?


----------



## peterbe (17. Mai 2016)

Ich bin da!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## peterbe (17. Mai 2016)

Heut sind wir eine wunderschöne Sonnenuntergangstour zu dritt durch Niedersächsisch Sibirien gefahren. Schön wie immer


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Mai 2016)

Moin Jungs auch wenn ich monentan wenig Zeit habe zu fahren und ich schmerzlich lese wie am Dienstag die Trails gerockt werden, brauche ich eure Hilfe.
Ich möchte mir ein neues Bike kaufen........zur Auswahl stehen 2-3 Bikes.
Canyan Sprectral AL 8.0 27.5
Canyan Spectral Al 8.0 EX 27.5
Stevens Whaka ES 27.5

was meint Ihr?


----------



## Tracer (18. Mai 2016)

"Canyon" Spectral Al 8.0 EX 27.5


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Mai 2016)

warum EX ? ok, leichter und was noch?


----------



## skalis (18. Mai 2016)

Fahre das Whaka ES in 29". Ist eine echte Waffe und hält jetzt schon eine ganze Zeit bei mir  Kann allerdings nix über die 27"-Variante sagen ... Gruß Stefan (der immer noch mit den Nachwirkungen einer Borreliose kämpft und mittlerweile auswendig alle 277xxx Arten von Antibiotika aufsagen kann)


----------



## Sven7181 (19. Mai 2016)

YT Jeffsy AL Comp1


Ein sehr schickes Radel


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Mai 2016)

Das YT Jeffsy AL Comp1 ist ein 29 er und wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe nicht in 27,5 erhältlich.


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Mai 2016)

Canyon hat den Preis von 3499 auf 3150 gesenkt (spetral AL 8.0 EX)......schön macht die Entscheidung nicht leichter !!!
Mein erste Wahl ist das Stevens Whaka ES 27.5 , kostet aber 3499.
Das Canyon hat die bessere Austattung, billiger und und und.....aber die Anbauteile Sram sind mir bei einem Defekt zu teuer glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (19. Mai 2016)

Bei dem Canyon al 8.0 ex, hast du eine potente Gabel mit 150 mm Federweg und Dämpfer.
Ich fahre seit 3 Jahre 1x11 und ich möchte nichts anderes fahren. Von Verschleiß, ist 1x11 sogar haltbar als mein Damals 3x9.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast am besten ausprobieren.


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Mai 2016)

ich denke canyon Sprectral 8.0 EX ist schon cool und ich werden es auch nehmen.
Nächste Frage M oder L Rahmen, mein Giant Trance x II M empfinde ich etwas zu klein, von den Geometrie Daten ist das L unwesentlich größer.Ich meine auch gelesen zu haben das Canyon etwas kleiner in den Rahmen ausfällt hast du da Erfahrung?


----------



## casualshh (19. Mai 2016)

Hi, also bei dem Preis ne eventuelle "falsche" bzw nicht perfekte Größe wäre ja ärgerlich. Gibts bei den genannten Modellen die wenigstens mal Probe zu sitzen oder zu rollen?

Lg Daniel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Mai 2016)

Canyon ist ein online Versand. Nicht im Geschäft erhältlich. Leider


----------



## mhyn75 (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo. Hier gibts ne brauchbare Grössentabelle:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-2015-2016.722354/
Ich selber fahre ein Spectral 7.0 in L bei 183cm Körpergrösse. Ist ein tolles, souveränes und gleichzeitig verspieltes Rad und für den Preis unschlagbar. Allerdings spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir noch einen 29er Marathonfullyflitzer ergänzend zuzulegen. Ums mal im Klövensteen geradeaus krachen zu lassen, ist es das falsche Gefährt. Das Spectral lädt sehr zu technischen Spielereien ein, um schnell Strecke zu machen - eher weniger. Ich wohne im Hamburger Westen und fahre vorwiegend hier an den Blankeneser Elbhängen und Rissener Kieskuhle. Wenn Du magst, kannst Du das Bike in L mal testen; allerdings bin ich von morgen an bis Mittwoch im Ausland.
Viele Grüsse, Manuel.

P.S. Sorry fürs Mitlesen   aber dies ist der momentan einzig aktive Thread hier in HH und motiviert mich des Öfteren aufs Rad zu steigen.


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Mai 2016)

Ja, cool Manuel ich komme aus Pinneberg und fahre fast jede Woche in Blankenese über Rissen nach Pinneberg. Ich würde gern mal Probe fahren.


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Mai 2016)

Die großen Tabelle gibt schon was her, ich brauche definitiv M.  L wäre zu groß oder alle anderen haben eine falsche große bestellt.


----------



## casualshh (20. Mai 2016)

Okay 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic70 (21. Mai 2016)

Ich bin heute bei Stevens das whaka es 29 Probe gefahren, schon viel bike, mir persönlich zu steif, was man so nach 15 min. Park sagen kann. War das 2015. Model.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (21. Mai 2016)

Ich hoffe das klappt mit Manuel und dem Canyon bike. Bin bespannt. 
Morgen werde ich noch mal in die Kieler str.  und zu bergamont fahren, nur um zu schauen.


----------



## peterbe (21. Mai 2016)

Fahr doch noch mal bei Epic Bikes in der Gärtnerstrasse rum. Da haben sie Rockys. Und andere Boliden und manchmal echte Schnäppchen. Auf jeden Fall cooler als ein langweiliges Canyon. Lg, Peter


----------



## Gothic70 (21. Mai 2016)

Peter das ist eine Preis frage für mich sind 3000 € irre viel Geld.


----------



## de_reu (21. Mai 2016)

Ich würde trotzdem mal nach Auslaufmodellen kucken; die Rockies fahren einfach schon viel geiler...  Schon fast so wie moderne 29er...

Heute 14:00 KH!

CU DeReu


----------



## Gothic70 (21. Mai 2016)

Ich schau mal vorbei, schaden kann es ja nicht.


----------



## de_reu (21. Mai 2016)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich schau mal vorbei, schaden kann es ja nicht.


Thunderbolt mit ride9 wäre mein Tipp!

CU DeReu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (21. Mai 2016)

Danke Delf, 27,5 für 3000€?  Habe ich nicht gesehen! Wo bekomme ich ein rocky Mountain für 3000


----------



## Gothic70 (21. Mai 2016)

Oder jety. Mein persönlicher Favorit ist ein litevile, einen jeep defensiv 110 hätte ich auch gern aber nicht für 3000€. Sorry Jungs ich habe Familie.


----------



## gnss (21. Mai 2016)

Die fangen doch bei 2k€ an? Ein wenig gucken, ein wenig verhandeln.


----------



## Catsoft (22. Mai 2016)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Danke Delf, 27,5 für 3000€?  Habe ich nicht gesehen! Wo bekomme ich ein rocky Mountain für 3000




Im Moment gibt es RM Thunderbolt 750 MSL für 2500,-- bei bikesportworld.de

Ich hab leider schon eins ;-) Ansonsten gibts da auch mehr Federweg für kleines Geld.

Robert


----------



## Gothic70 (22. Mai 2016)

Nicht schlecht,dass was mir gefällt mit der Ausstattung die mir zusagt 3800€.RM thunderbolt 770 MSL 2015


----------



## peterbe (22. Mai 2016)

Nimm es! Und du hast für die nächsten 5-10 Jahre ein Rad, dass dich glücklich macht und keine Canyon-Wurstmöhre.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic70 (22. Mai 2016)

Du hast leicht reden. Schaut schon gut aus, ich nehme es in die engere Wahl und fahre mal zu Epic bike


----------



## gnss (22. Mai 2016)

Frag mal ein paar Onlinehändler nach "Was letzte Preis?", da geht oft noch was. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich ein günstiger ausgestattetes nehmen und Komponenten ersetzten wenn sie verschlissen sind.


----------



## de_reu (22. Mai 2016)

Jemand noch Bock auf ne kurze Abendrunde?

Cu De Reu


----------



## de_reu (22. Mai 2016)

[QUOTE=".... Im Zweifelsfall würde ich ein günstiger ausgestattetes nehmen und Komponenten ersetzten wenn sie verschlissen sind.[/QUOTE]

Bei meinem Camber hab ich ja auch das Fox-Zeug rausgeschmissen, und das RS-zeug verbaut,  geht deutlich besser... 

Cu De Reu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (22. Mai 2016)

Delf, wann willst du denn ne Abendrunde machen?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## jab (24. Mai 2016)

Kalt, aber wohl immerhin trocken - kommt heute wer? Jan


----------



## de_reu (24. Mai 2016)

jab schrieb:


> Kalt, aber wohl immerhin trocken - kommt heute wer? Jan


Ich versuche es 

Cu De Reu


----------



## jab (24. Mai 2016)

de_reu schrieb:


> Ich versuche es
> 
> Cu De Reu



...dann warte ich im Zweifelsfall etwas.


----------



## de_reu (24. Mai 2016)

Stau 

Cu De Reu


----------



## hoedsch (24. Mai 2016)

wk


----------



## Gothic70 (24. Mai 2016)

neue im rennen.
*Rocky Mountain Altitude 770 MSL - 2015 M*
ich war heute bei Epic bike.......leider geschlossen !!!  Bike Festival in Willing, also auf nach Willing.


----------



## helgeb (24. Mai 2016)

Das jährliche DoD-Spargelessen liegt an.

Vorschlag zum Ort:
http://www.meyers-linde.de/
(Öffnungszeiten nach Vereinbarung, kein Astra)

Terminfindung:
https://dudle.inf.tu-dresden.de/anonymous/dod-spargel/


----------



## helgeb (27. Mai 2016)

Mag dann von euch bitte jemand die Reservierung in SMK übernehmen? Mir ist es unangenehm, die Anzahl der Stangen auf dem Teller zu verhandeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (27. Mai 2016)

Ich habe gerade für nächsten Dienstag einen Termin reingekriegt und wäre somit leider raus, wenn es denn der Tag werden sollte. Jan


----------



## peterbe (28. Mai 2016)

sonntagstrailtour 12Uhr Kh. wer ist dabei?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## hoedsch (29. Mai 2016)

Ich muss zum Geburtstag


----------



## gnss (29. Mai 2016)

Mal gucken wie sich der Regenbatzen entwickelt.


----------



## gnss (29. Mai 2016)

Ich saue mich lieber am heimischen Elbhang ein wenn der Batzen durch ist.


----------



## peterbe (29. Mai 2016)

Wir können auch nach hinten schieben und um 15 Uhr fahren. Dann sollte der Regen durch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (29. Mai 2016)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wir können auch nach hinten schieben und um 15 Uhr fahren. Dann sollte der Regen durch sein.


Wollte um 14:00 mit den Enduristi fahren, Diskussion läuft noch..

CU DeReu


----------



## peterbe (29. Mai 2016)

Gib mal Bescheid, wenn du fährst, wobei um 14 Uhr ist der Regen wohl noch nicht durch.


----------



## de_reu (29. Mai 2016)

peterbe schrieb:


> Gib mal Bescheid, wenn du fährst, wobei um 14 Uhr ist der Regen wohl noch nicht durch.


Fahren jetzt 15:00 ab KH

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (29. Mai 2016)

Ich bleibe beim Elbhang mit lecker Kuchenpause am Sandkrug, die Enduristi diskutieren mir auch unterwegs zu viel.


----------



## peterbe (29. Mai 2016)

Nach dem großen Regen hatten wir denn doch noch schöne Trails und zum Abschluss Sonne.


----------



## peterbe (30. Mai 2016)

Hatt jetzt eigentlich jemand für morgen Abend bei SMK reserviert? Ich würde es sonst morgen noch machen.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnss (31. Mai 2016)

Mach doch den 14 daraus, da haben sich mehr potentielle Teilnehmer eingetragen und der Kroog hat Zeit Spargel zu besorgen.


----------



## peterbe (31. Mai 2016)

Ok, also am 14. geht los.


----------



## de_reu (31. Mai 2016)

Guter Plan, heute is zu warm zum Essen! 

Cu De Reu


----------



## de_reu (4. Juni 2016)

Morgen biken? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (4. Juni 2016)

Ich bin dabei, gerne früh. 11Uhr?


----------



## gnss (4. Juni 2016)

1100 finde ich gut.


----------



## de_reu (4. Juni 2016)

Na dann,  bin dabei..  

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (6. Juni 2016)

Abendrunde


----------



## yako54 (7. Juni 2016)

Heute mal wieder dabei


----------



## jab (7. Juni 2016)

Heute wieder mal nicht dabei, hab eine heftige allergische Reaktion auf einen Insektenstich, könnte höchstens Forstwege fahren,  Geschüttel mag mein Arm gar nicht.

Spargelessen ist doch erst nächste Woche, oder?

Jan


----------



## yako54 (8. Juni 2016)

Schön wars gestern! Hatte 930hm auf dem Tacho  und war am Ende heil froh über die rettende Kärntner Hütte


----------



## gnss (8. Juni 2016)

Leider wurde es trotz Nähe zum längsten Tag des Jahres irgendwann dunkel und wir mussten aufhören.


----------



## peterbe (8. Juni 2016)

nehm ich halt nächste mal die Sonnenbrille eher ab. dann geht noch mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (11. Juni 2016)

Morgen ne Abendrunde? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## jab (14. Juni 2016)

Wie ist denn eigentlich die implizite Planung für heute Abend, wie gewohnt 18:30 Uhr ab Kärntner Hütte fahren und dann gegen 20:00 Uhr am Kiekeberg einkehren? Jan


----------



## peterbe (14. Juni 2016)

Yes, heute 18.30 mit Hunger losfahren und dann um 20 Uhr bei Stoff Modders Koog Spargel satt. Und später mit Licht! zurück zur KH.


----------



## Sven7181 (14. Juni 2016)

Ich muss leider absagen, der Kleine hier braucht doch mehr Aufmerksamkeit als gedacht.

Lasst es euch schmecken!


----------



## jab (14. Juni 2016)

Falls das Regenradar recht behalten sollte und ich hier im Platzregen losfahren müsste, komme ich eher direkt zum Essen.


----------



## hoedsch (14. Juni 2016)

Diesen Samstag geht doch nicht bei mir für den Nightride. Würde nur das Wochenende später passen oder halt schon Freitag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yako54 (14. Juni 2016)

Delf  bitte per PN melden!
Gruß Lars


----------



## gnss (15. Juni 2016)

Am Freitag soll das Wetter besonders nass werden. Ich kann danach erst wieder um den 9.7.


----------



## gnss (20. Juni 2016)

Gucken morgen alle diese Randsportart?


----------



## hoedsch (20. Juni 2016)

Jop.


----------



## Gothic70 (20. Juni 2016)

Meins


----------



## gnss (20. Juni 2016)

Also doch etwas ganz anderes. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## hoedsch (20. Juni 2016)

Sehr schön! Welches Mk ist denn das?


----------



## Gothic70 (20. Juni 2016)

Mk13


----------



## LowRider4711 (20. Juni 2016)

Schöner Gerät


----------



## gnss (21. Juni 2016)

Heute wirklich niemand da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flansch09 (21. Juni 2016)

Ich bin heute dabei.


----------



## peterbe (21. Juni 2016)

Es gibt wichtigeres als Fußball, ich bin dabei.


----------



## de_reu (21. Juni 2016)

peterbe schrieb:


> Es gibt wichtigeres als Fußball, ich bin dabei.


----------



## de_reu (21. Juni 2016)

Stehe im SuperStau 

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (21. Juni 2016)

durch den längsten Abend des Jahres: Midsommerride. Im Wald feucht und schwer, in der Heide mystisch.
30km, 800 hm und herrliche Ruhe im Wald. Die meisten haben wohl diese komische Randsportart im Fernsehen angesehen.


----------



## peterbe (28. Juni 2016)

18.30 KH: heut suchen wir die trockenen Stellen...


----------



## Gothic70 (28. Juni 2016)

Ok, bin dabei


----------



## hoedsch (28. Juni 2016)

Ich versuche es mal, denn der Elbtunnel ist reichlich gefüllt.


----------



## Trekki (3. Juli 2016)

Bin in der kommenden Woche wieder in Hamburg und würde gerne mitfahren.

Dienstag 18.30h an der Kärntner Hütte ist immer noch aktuell?
Schutzblech? Licht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (3. Juli 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> Bin in der kommenden Woche wieder in Hamburg und würde gerne mitfahren.
> 
> Dienstag 18.30h an der Kärntner Hütte ist immer noch aktuell?
> Schutzblech? Licht?


ich ist noch nicht nötig. Schutzblech: Überbewertet.


----------



## peterbe (3. Juli 2016)

Heute habe ich mal wieder die Este bereist, gestartet in Niederhaverbek, geendet am Estesperrwerk. 85 km Moor, Schlamm, Regen, Feuchtwiesen. War toll.


----------



## Trekki (4. Juli 2016)

Ich bin in Barmbeck-Nord untergebracht. Wie lange muss ich einkalkulieren um pünktlich zum Treffpunkt zu kommen?
Auto, S-Bahn, Rad sind meine Möglichkeiten.


----------



## hoedsch (4. Juli 2016)

Von Barmbek Nord kannst Du 90 min mit dem Rad rechnen, dann kommst Du mit moderatem Tempo rechtzeitig an.
S-Bahn ist keine Option, da Du die erst nach 18 Uhr benutzen kannst.
Mit dem Auto kommt es drauf an. 60 min sind realistisch, wenn in Google Maps nicht alles rot auf der Route ist.


----------



## Gothic70 (5. Juli 2016)

Harburg trocken? Los heute?


----------



## helgeb (5. Juli 2016)

Im Moment sehr, sehr nass hier. Tendiere zu nicht los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (5. Juli 2016)

Ich muss das bis 17:15 wissen,danach ist es zu spät


----------



## hoedsch (5. Juli 2016)

Fragt sich nur, ob es rechtzeitig aufhört. Wenn ja, steht einer Tour nichts im Wege.


----------



## helgeb (5. Juli 2016)

In diesem Moment scheint wieder die Sonne. Ich bin heute trotzdem nicht dabei.


----------



## peterbe (5. Juli 2016)

Ich komme mal über die Elbe,

wenns regnet, können wir ja zurückfahren. Und: Nass geworden bin ich eh schon oft genug die letzten tage, da macht heute den Kohl nicht fett....


----------



## Trekki (5. Juli 2016)

War eine schöne Runde mit Euch - vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen.


----------



## peterbe (5. Juli 2016)

Gerne!
Nach dem fetten Wolkenguss sind wir direkt in den blauen Himmel gefahren. Von unten un den Seiten war es nass, von oben gab nen formidablen Sonnenuntergang. Einige Höhenmeter, ansonsten wie immer,
War ne schöne Tour


----------



## hoedsch (5. Juli 2016)

Da hat die Tarnung ja gewirkt.


----------



## Gothic70 (8. Juli 2016)




----------



## hoedsch (13. Juli 2016)

Eine schöne Runde war das gestern. Der anfängliche Schauer wurde durch das Blätterdach abgewehrt und danach kam die Sonne raus. Nach langer Zeit stand dann mal wieder der Paul-Roth-Stein auf dem Programm.


----------



## Gothic70 (13. Juli 2016)

Nur schade das wir am Anfang gleich drei Biker verloren haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (13. Juli 2016)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Nur schade das wir am Anfang gleich drei Biker verloren haben



...komisch, wir haben auch ganz schnell drei Biker verloren - wo seid ihr denn lang gefahren? "Wir" drei waren uns einig, dass wir Richtung Tunnel fahren wollten um uns unterzustellen, haben wir dann auch gemacht. Das "Richtung Tunnel fahren" habt ihr aber anscheinend anders interpretiert...

Jan


----------



## de_reu (16. Juli 2016)

jab schrieb:


> ...komisch, wir haben auch ganz schnell drei Biker verloren - wo seid ihr denn lang gefahren? "Wir" drei waren uns einig, dass wir Richtung Tunnel fahren wollten um uns unterzustellen, haben wir dann auch gemacht. Das "Richtung Tunnel fahren" habt ihr aber anscheinend anders interpretiert...
> 
> Jan


... Nicht abreißen lassen,  Jan! 

Cu De Reu


----------



## de_reu (17. Juli 2016)

Heute ne kleine Trailrunde?


CU DeReu


----------



## peterbe (17. Juli 2016)

Ich muss meinen Bus heut nach Tostedt zur Reparatur fahren und werde von da mit dem Rad eine Heiderunde zurückfahren. Möchte jemand mit? 50-70km gegen 13 Uhr geht's los.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## de_reu (17. Juli 2016)

Das dauert mir mit Elbquerung zu lange, hab heute noch viel vor.. 

Cu De Reu


----------



## jab (18. Juli 2016)

de_reu schrieb:


> ... Nicht abreißen lassen,  Jan!



Tja, ich Weichei hab mich wohl mehr auf das Schlammloch als auf dein Hinterrad konzentriert...


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Juli 2016)

So geiles Wetter und ich kann nicht, blöd


----------



## peterbe (19. Juli 2016)

Na ja, dann fahren wir die Rampen für dich mit.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnss (19. Juli 2016)

Muss die Bombe unbedingt zum Berufsverkehr entschärft werden? Das Ding liegt da über 70 Jahre rum, da kommt es auf drei Stunden nicht an.

Morgen jemand Heiderunde 1500?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (29. Juli 2016)

Bevor ich mit neuen CB-Pedalen in den Radurlaub nach Schweden verschwinde, wollte ich euch das Corpus-Delikti nicht vorenthalten. zur Entschuldigung des CB-Pedals muss ich sagen, es ist 8Jahre alt...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic70 (29. Juli 2016)

Ja,das Alter macht uns allen zu schaffen, so ist das Material halt 
...........Es geht immer kaputt wenn man es nicht braucht


----------



## jab (1. August 2016)

Hat hier eigentlich auch schon mal jemand Bilder von zerbröselten Shimano-Pedalen gezeigt...? Jan


----------



## Sven7181 (1. August 2016)

Mein XTR Pedal hatte nach 2 Jahren eine krumme Achse....Foto habe ich nicht


----------



## helgeb (1. August 2016)

... nicht krumm aber zu locker:


----------



## Gothic70 (1. August 2016)

Meine Kugellager waren alle lose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (2. August 2016)

Ich kann heute nicht.


----------



## Gothic70 (2. August 2016)

Ich auch nicht


----------



## jab (2. August 2016)

Ich schon.


----------



## Gothic70 (5. August 2016)

Sonntag Morgen so gegen 11 Uhr jemand Lust ?


----------



## hoedsch (9. August 2016)

Wer ist am Start?


----------



## Gothic70 (9. August 2016)

bin raus, meine liebe Frau hat den Schlüssel von unserem Klamottenzimmer mitgenommen weil unsere Tochter immer Ihre Sachen anzieht...........da sind alle meine bike Sachen drin, blöd. ich bin raus.


----------



## hoedsch (9. August 2016)

Die beste Ausrede, die ich bisher gehört habe.


----------



## Gothic70 (9. August 2016)

Ja, ich weiss, eingeschlossen in seinem eigenen Haus oder besser ausgeschlossen !


----------



## gnss (21. August 2016)

10:44 KH


----------



## gnss (21. August 2016)

Es sollten jeden Sonntag Cyclassics sein. 5 Minuten mehr bei der Anreise wurdem mit leerem Parkplatz und Wald belohnt, schöne zwei Vertikalkilometer Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (21. August 2016)

gnss schrieb:


> Es sollten jeden Sonntag Cyclassics sein. 5 Minuten mehr bei der Anreise wurdem mit leerem Parkplatz und Wald belohnt, schöne zwei Vertikalkilometer Tour.



Ja, das hatte heute schon was ;-)


----------



## peterbe (21. August 2016)

Trotz Hochsaison: Die Heiderunde geht auch am Sonntag. Ab und an für die Rotsocken bremsen und ansonsten: herrlich.


----------



## gnss (26. August 2016)

Nicht ganz so lila.



Dank Hitze und Donnerstag ohne Wanderverkehr.


----------



## de_reu (27. August 2016)

gnss schrieb:


> Nicht ganz so lila.
> 
> 
> 
> Dank Hitze und Donnerstag ohne Wanderverkehr.


Da fehlt das Apple Autotune... 
Morgen Biken? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## Gothic70 (27. August 2016)

?


----------



## gnss (28. August 2016)

1245


----------



## de_reu (28. August 2016)

gnss schrieb:


> 1245


O.k.


CU DeReu


----------



## de_reu (28. August 2016)

Perfektes Timing 

CU DeReu


----------



## gnss (28. August 2016)

Mit den ersten Tropfen des beginnenden Weltuntergangs im Auto gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (28. August 2016)

Top


----------



## peterbe (31. August 2016)

Gestern der letzte Ohne-Licht-Ride gemacht. Von Martin und Delf durch den Wald gehetzt worden, als ginge die Welt unter. Dabei war es doch nur die Sonne.







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## peterbe (6. September 2016)

Heut begann die Nightride-Saison mit einer wunderbaren Runde durch die noch leicht blühende Heide.









(Ein wenig nur in Lightroom gedreht...)


----------



## peterbe (13. September 2016)

Unsere Heide hast mal auf die Startseite bei mtb-News geschafft: Foto der Woche:



Bis heut Abend im Wald!


----------



## gnss (14. September 2016)

25°C um 21:00, so macht das Spaß!


----------



## peterbe (18. September 2016)

Sonntag 12 Uhr Trailrunde entspannt.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (18. September 2016)

peterbe schrieb:


> Sonntag 12 Uhr Trailrunde entspannt.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


Bin dabei, aber langsam... 

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (20. September 2016)

Hier ist elbtunnelstau... ich komm ein wenig später 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## de_reu (20. September 2016)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hier ist elbtunnelstau... ich komm ein wenig später
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


O.k.

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (24. September 2016)

sa 15 Uhr Sonnentrails ab KH


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic70 (4. Oktober 2016)

Komme


----------



## de_reu (8. Oktober 2016)

Morgen 12:00?

Cu De Reu


----------



## Gothic70 (8. Oktober 2016)

Ja,Gerry kommt auch


----------



## peterbe (9. Oktober 2016)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ja,Gerry kommt auch


Hallo Matthias, Delf und ich schaffen es erst um 12.30. Bist du dann an der KH?


----------



## Gothic70 (9. Oktober 2016)

Blöd, ich habe mich mit Gerry  um 12 :00  Uhr verabredet bin auch schon los


----------



## peterbe (9. Oktober 2016)

Fährt doch ne kleine Runde und kommt wieder zur KH


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde es vorschlagen


----------



## hoedsch (18. Oktober 2016)

Ist wer am Start?


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Oktober 2016)

Bin heute raus


----------



## de_reu (18. Oktober 2016)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ist wer am Start?


Ich 

Cu De Reu


----------



## de_reu (22. Oktober 2016)

Heute (So.) fahren? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (23. Oktober 2016)

1320 gemütliche Plusrunde


----------



## HeavyMetal (24. Oktober 2016)

Moin,
ich bin hier schon ne ganze Weile im Forum unterwegs. Früher im Trialbereich, dann mehrere Jahre gar nicht mehr und nun habe ich mir ein Fatbike gekauft und würde das auch gern mal im Gelände bewegen. Da scheint ja um HH (wohne hier seit 2 Jahren) vorrangig die Harburger Berge in Frage zu kommen!? Hier gehts zwar um eine Dienstagsrunde, ich wäre aber eher an einer Wochenendrunde interessiert. Am besten schon kommendes Wochenende. Könnte man sich da an jemand ranhängen? Ich kenne mich in den HB leider gar nicht aus. Wenn das der falsche thread ist, würde ich mich auch über einen Link zu einem besser passenden freuen.
Vielen Dank vorab
Alex


----------



## peterbe (25. Oktober 2016)

Wir haben wieder ein Winterpokalteam:
*DOD Nightrider*
*Wer ist dabei?*


----------



## Gothic70 (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flansch09 (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich mache auch mit.


----------



## peterbe (26. Oktober 2016)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich


Matthias, du must auf der Winterpokalseite von uns ankreuzen, mitmachen so wollen.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## de_reu (29. Oktober 2016)

peterbe schrieb:


> Matthias, du must auf der Winterpokalseite von uns ankreuzen, mitmachen so wollen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk



Was ist mit morgen? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich hätt schon Bock, nicht zu früh. Und ich hab kein Auto...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## de_reu (29. Oktober 2016)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich hätt schon Bock, nicht zu früh. Und ich hab kein Auto...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Wann? 13:30?

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (30. Oktober 2016)

Dach an wann ihr fahrt, dann hänge ich mich für eine Extrarunde dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (30. Oktober 2016)

de_reu schrieb:


> Wann? 13:30?
> 
> Cu De Reu



12.30 geht auch, ist ja Zeitumstellung. Kommst du rum oder treffen Wir uns an der Behringstrasse?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## de_reu (30. Oktober 2016)

peterbe schrieb:


> 12.30 geht auch, ist ja Zeitumstellung. Kommst du rum oder treffen Wir uns an der Behringstrasse?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



O.k.,12:30 vor der Eisliebe?! 

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (30. Oktober 2016)

Ok!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## peterbe (30. Oktober 2016)

13 Uhr KH heute Herbsttour!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jan_1968 (31. Oktober 2016)

...falls von Interesse:
Am 05.11.2016 (Samstag) Testevent:
https://transalp-bikes.com/


----------



## Gothic70 (1. November 2016)

Ich bin heute raus


----------



## de_reu (1. November 2016)

Bin da, wer noch?

Cu De Reu


----------



## hoedsch (1. November 2016)

Ja


----------



## de_reu (6. November 2016)

Heute fahren?


CU DeReu


----------



## dorfteich (6. November 2016)

Was für ein Level fährt Ihr den so? Bin noch Anfänger, Kondition wäre so 2h (Rennrad und Laufen bis jetzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (6. November 2016)

1300


----------



## gnss (6. November 2016)

Level und Kondition: Regelmäßige Fahrer, 2-3 Stunden ohne Pause, 30-40km, 800hm+.


----------



## dorfteich (6. November 2016)

ok, dann wäre ich (noch) eine Spassbremse  Ich fahre nach dem Mittag mal Hasselbrack, Neugrabener Berge, Heide..


----------



## de_reu (6. November 2016)

gnss schrieb:


> 1300



O.k., 13:00, 

CU DeReu


----------



## Gothic70 (8. November 2016)

Heute jemand da 18:30 oder ist der Wald nicht befahrbar?


----------



## Gothic70 (8. November 2016)

Wenn sich bis 17:00 Uhr nimmt meldet, gehe ich davon aus das keiner fährt


----------



## dorfteich (8. November 2016)

Moin, nur mal als Anfängerfrage, habt ihr nur Licht am Rad und dann die festen Wege oder auch wirklich ins Gehölz?
Bin zwar oft in der Haake laufen, auch mal im Dunkeln mit Stirnlampe, aber wirklich prall ist das nicht.
Wenn es öfter mal grunzt, werde ich immer etwas schneller


----------



## peterbe (8. November 2016)

Ich freu mich auf den Schnee! Bis gleich.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic70 (8. November 2016)

Blöd.Ich schaffe es jetzt nicht mehr! Wir sollten doch mal wieder schreiben wer kommt. Ich gehe jetzt laufen blöd. Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (8. November 2016)

Ich schaffe es heute ebenfalls nicht. Der verspätete Handwerker tauchte dann doch noch auf.


----------



## de_reu (8. November 2016)

Ich schaffe es leider auch nicht... 

Cu De Reu


----------



## hoedsch (8. November 2016)

Jetzt hat der Handwerker auch noch das Kabel weggebohrt. [emoji51]


----------



## gnss (8. November 2016)

Außer einem nassen Arsch verpasst man heute sowieso nichts, hoffentlich bindet der Matsch über Nacht ab.


----------



## gnss (8. November 2016)

dorfteich schrieb:


> Moin, nur mal als Anfängerfrage, habt ihr nur Licht am Rad und dann die festen Wege oder auch wirklich ins Gehölz?
> Bin zwar oft in der Haake laufen, auch mal im Dunkeln mit Stirnlampe, aber wirklich prall ist das nicht.
> Wenn es öfter mal grunzt, werde ich immer etwas schneller


Wir fahren die gleichen Wege wie am Tag, der Wald ist nicht anders, man sieht nur weniger.


----------



## dorfteich (8. November 2016)

Yo, mit dem weniger sehen wäre wohl mein Problem. Aber sicher was anderes, wenn man die Strecken vom Tage her kennt.
Werde mich wohl erstmal bei Tageslicht einfuchsen ins Gelände.
Danke für die Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (8. November 2016)

Zwar haben wir uns einen nassen Arsch geholt, aber das hat sich sowas von gelohnt! Traumhafter Snowride, erst vermischt mit Matsch, dann in der Heide nur noch fein! Ich bin immer noch geflasht.


----------



## peterbe (9. November 2016)

Bis heut Abend könnt ihr Felix im Nightride noch zum Foto des Tages wählen!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Tracer (9. November 2016)

Coole Fotos!


----------



## dorfteich (9. November 2016)

Was war das den für eine Cam und welche Beleuchtung? Das sieht ja taghell aus gefühlt...


----------



## peterbe (12. November 2016)

Sonntag 12.00 KH Trailrunde. Hoffentlich ist der Schlamm gefroren.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorfteich (12. November 2016)

Moin Peterbe,
muss dich enttäuschen, war heute um Hasselbrack rum und da war's nur noch wenig gefroren, unter dem Laub ganz nett.
War aber nur eine Stunde unterweg, mehr Zeit war nicht.
Viel Spass morgen...


----------



## hoedsch (12. November 2016)

Jop, bin dabei.


----------



## gnss (13. November 2016)

Der Boden war schön fest, die Wege wurden in einer ungewohnten Reihenfolge befahren und die Sonne kam auch raus. Das war super!


----------



## peterbe (13. November 2016)

Sonne und Schnee: perfekt!


----------



## Gothic70 (15. November 2016)

Heute jemand am start bei diesem sau Wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (15. November 2016)

Nachdem ich mir stundenlang diese Sauerei aus dem Fenster angeschaut habe, verzichte ich dankend.


----------



## Gothic70 (15. November 2016)

Ich auch


----------



## peterbe (15. November 2016)

Ich hatte ja gehofft, die Wand aus Nieselregen hört irgendwann auf; dem ist nicht so. Geh ich halt ne kleine Runde laufen, da wird mein Arsch nicht nass...


----------



## peterbe (19. November 2016)

Sonntag solls regnen, deswegen heute um 15 Uhr noch mal eine Trailrunde, mit Licht, wenns später wird.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic70 (19. November 2016)

Ich kann heute leider nicht, mir würde morgen besser passen.


----------



## hoedsch (19. November 2016)

Komme!


----------



## peterbe (19. November 2016)

Heute schönes Trailgeballere: in 100min bis zur Dunkelheit maximal viele Matschlöcher umfahren. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## hoedsch (22. November 2016)

Ich schaffe es heute leider nicht.


----------



## Gothic70 (22. November 2016)

Ich auch nicht gehe laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (22. November 2016)

Ich bin da.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## de_reu (22. November 2016)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich bin da.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk



Ich auch 

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (22. November 2016)

Schöne schlammfreie Runde. Zu dritt zweieinhalb Stunden unterwegs gewesen.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnss (27. November 2016)

1111 Sonne tanken


----------



## peterbe (27. November 2016)

Hallo Martin, ich bin dabei, aber geht es auch ne halbe Stunde später? Um 11.30 oder 12?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnss (27. November 2016)

1141


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (27. November 2016)

Ok, bin da!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jab (27. November 2016)

Schön, die Uhrzeit schaffe ich auch gerade noch - bis nachher. Jan


----------



## peterbe (29. November 2016)

Ich hab mich Sonntag blöderweise voll erkältet und falle heute wegen Sniefnase aus.


----------



## hoedsch (29. November 2016)

An der Sonne am Sonntag kann das aber nicht gelegen haben.
Dann müssen wir wohl in reduzierter Stärke in die Kälte.


----------



## hoedsch (29. November 2016)

Die Stärke hatte sich auf 1 reduziert und so gab es die große Überlandrunde im eisigem Wind.
Und nun der passende Whisky-Grog.


----------



## peterbe (29. November 2016)

Überlandfahrt, wär ich gern dabeigesessen...[emoji24]


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## de_reu (3. Dezember 2016)

Morgen fahren?

CU DeReu


----------



## Gothic70 (3. Dezember 2016)

Ja.11:30 Uhr würde ich fahren wollen


----------



## de_reu (4. Dezember 2016)

Bißchen früh... 

Cu De Reu


----------



## Gothic70 (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich fahre um 1200, vorher schaffe ich es nicht und auf Beleuchtungsfahrt habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## Gothic70 (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich schaffe es auch nich,zu spät aufgestanden


----------



## de_reu (4. Dezember 2016)

12:00 klingt gut!


CU DeReu


----------



## Gothic70 (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich fahre klövensreen, muss um 14 Uhr zu Hause sein wir fahren ins kino


----------



## hoedsch (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte den Überblick verloren und bin um 11 Uhr zu einer Familientour gestartet.


----------



## gnss (5. Dezember 2016)

Bei uns gab es eine siffende Hinterradbremse und konditionelle Unzulänglichkeiten wegen einer kleinen Rippenprellung. Cahossonntag, dafür kam die Sonne am Ende nochmal raus bevor sie ganz verschwand.

Grünkohl am 20.?


----------



## hoedsch (5. Dezember 2016)

Also ich kann am 20. nicht.


----------



## gnss (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich kann am 6 und 13 nicht. Sonst nächstes Jahr.


----------



## peterbe (6. Dezember 2016)

Der 20. wär mir auch schon zu spät. Aber Grünkohlessen in den Januar schieben? Haben wir denn keinen Respekt mehr vor der Tradition?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin noch in den Klauen der Erkältung und trau mich noch nicht 2,5h in den Wald. Ab dem Wochenende bin ich wieder dabei.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## hoedsch (6. Dezember 2016)

Wer kommt denn?


----------



## de_reu (6. Dezember 2016)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn?



Bin da

Cu De Reu


----------



## hoedsch (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich kann heute leider nicht.


----------



## peterbe (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich klebe im Job fest, ich freu mich, am Wochenende wieder mal im Wald zu fahren!


----------



## de_reu (13. Dezember 2016)

Wenn jemand kommt, komm ich auch! 

Cu De Reu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (17. Dezember 2016)

Samstag-Adventrunde 13.30 kh


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## de_reu (17. Dezember 2016)

peterbe schrieb:


> Samstag-Adventrunde 13.30 kh
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk



Bin dabei 

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (17. Dezember 2016)

de_reu schrieb:


> Bin dabei
> 
> Cu De Reu


Hallo Delf, ich bin aber schon wieder zurück...


----------



## peterbe (17. Dezember 2016)

Hell wurde es heute nicht so richtig im Wald und in der Heide.


----------



## gnss (17. Dezember 2016)

Wie war der Boden?


----------



## peterbe (17. Dezember 2016)

Feucht, aber Pfützenfrei und wenig tiefer Schlamm. Eigentlich bis auf das rutschige feuchte Laub super zu fahren.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnss (18. Dezember 2016)

Danke für den Bericht, nach dem Regen der Nacht dürfte es jetzt ein wenig schlammiger sein. Ich gucke mir das ab 1230 an.


----------



## de_reu (18. Dezember 2016)

12:30 schaffe ich nicht, bin 13:00?

Cu De Reu


----------



## de_reu (18. Dezember 2016)

gnss schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht, nach dem Regen der Nacht dürfte es jetzt ein wenig schlammiger sein. Ich gucke mir das ab 1230 an.



13:00 kann ich noch schaffen.. 

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (20. Dezember 2016)

Heute jemand da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin da!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnss (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich auch.


----------



## de_reu (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich auch 

Cu De Reu


----------



## hoedsch (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich nicht, bin in Frankfurt unterwegs.


----------



## peterbe (31. Dezember 2016)

Allen Habe-Bikern alles Gute für 2017 und Schlammfreie Trails!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## de_reu (3. Januar 2017)

Wie sieht es aus mit morgen tagsüber fahren?

CU DeReu


----------



## peterbe (7. Januar 2017)

Ich würde morgen um 12 an der KH zu einer Trailrunde starten. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## de_reu (7. Januar 2017)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen um 12 an der KH zu einer Trailrunde starten.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk



12:30 wäre auch o.k.

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (7. Januar 2017)

Ist ok, soll ich dich um 12 abholen?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (8. Januar 2017)

O. k.

Cu De Reu


----------



## hoedsch (8. Januar 2017)

Stellenweise sind Schlittschuhe sinnvoller als ein Rad.


----------



## gnss (8. Januar 2017)

Dabei.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (8. Januar 2017)

Krass, bei dem Glatteis fahrt Ihr? Wenn Ihr so verrückt seid muß ich da auch mal mit.. ^^


----------



## gnss (8. Januar 2017)

Bleib lieber auf dem Sofa, da ist es sicher!

Irgendwie war niemand da, der Boden war abseits der Forstautobahnen griffig, auf den Forstautobahnen dank Wolframcarbid genauso.


----------



## peterbe (8. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte noch kein Wolframcarbid auf den Felgen und habe mit Delf intern abgesagt. Schade, vielleicht wäre einen Versuch wert gewesen.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (8. Januar 2017)

Ihr meint mit Wolframcarbid Spikes, oder?


----------



## peterbe (10. Januar 2017)

Ich bin heut dabei!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## hoedsch (11. Januar 2017)

War schön im Wald, die hier erwähnten Spikes wurden nicht mehr benötigt. Stellenweise noch gefroren, an anderen Stellen leicht matschig.


----------



## gnss (14. Januar 2017)

Falls jemand einen Plan für die Abendgestaltung braucht: https://radkalt.wordpress.com/


----------



## peterbe (14. Januar 2017)

Die Einladung kam leider zu spät, Martin, dir trotzdem viel Spaß.
Ich wollte morgen gegen 12 zu einem Snowride aufbrechen.


----------



## de_reu (14. Januar 2017)

peterbe schrieb:


> Die Einladung kam leider zu spät, Martin, dir trotzdem viel Spaß.
> Ich wollte morgen gegen 12 zu einem Snowride aufbrechen.



12:30?!

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (15. Januar 2017)

Ok, 12.30
Ich komm bei dir um 12 rum.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnss (15. Januar 2017)

bis gleich


----------



## hoedsch (15. Januar 2017)

Ok


----------



## peterbe (15. Januar 2017)

Schöne Snowtour mit 5/4 Teilnehmern. 2,5h und 31km. Hoffentlich bleibts bis Dienstag kalt.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exty (20. Januar 2017)

Hey zusammen, 
Wie sind die Wege bei euch zur Zeit ? 
Kann man we ne schöne Runde drehen?


----------



## hoedsch (20. Januar 2017)

Ich würde mal von sehr wechselnden Bodenverhältnissen ausgehen.
Von trockenen Stellen, über Wasser auf gefrorerem Boden und nassem Schnee ist sicher alles dabei.


----------



## Exty (20. Januar 2017)

Also perfekt


----------



## Exty (21. Januar 2017)

War heute sehr überrascht wie viele trails bei euch absichtlich mit Bäumen zugelegt sind. Ist das bei euch altag? Sonst muss man sagen sehr schöne ecke. 
Schöne Trails mit dabei .


----------



## hoedsch (21. Januar 2017)

Ja, momentan sind die Spaziergänger und Dackelbesitzer wieder sehr aktiv und zerren Äste durch die Gegend.


----------



## gnss (22. Januar 2017)

1242 kh


----------



## de_reu (22. Januar 2017)

Klingt gut! 

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (22. Januar 2017)

Ich bin heut in Oberalster Radfahren...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## peterbe (24. Januar 2017)

Ich bin heut nicht dabei, habe noch einen Job-Termin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (24. Januar 2017)

Es ging über gefrorene Trails mal mit Schnee, mal ohne. In der Fischbeker Heide dann die erste DOD Wolfssichtung[emoji769]. Schöne 2h Runde.


----------



## de_reu (29. Januar 2017)

Heute wer am Start? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (29. Januar 2017)

Ein paar Kilometer südlich.


----------



## jab (30. Januar 2017)

Moin Martin,

wo bist du denn Samstag mit dem Teil noch gewesen? 

Mein Timing hat übrigens gut gepasst, ich bin noch durchs Rote Bruch gelaufen und war kurz nach halb sechs wieder an der Stieglitzecke.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## µ_d (30. Januar 2017)

Guten Tag liebe D.O.D. ler.
Fahrt ihr bei diesem herrlichen Wetter auch noch regelmäßig eure Dienstagsrunde? Ich würde mich, sofern sich das mit meinen Arbeitszeiten vereinbaren lässt, euch gerne anschließen.
Meine Echtwelt-Bezugsgruppe ist diesen Winter nämlich besonders Radfahrfaul und ich habe wenig Bedürfnis alleine zu fahren (ist wenn man dann doch stürzt und irgendwo alleine im Wald liegt bei diesem Wetter doch besonders unangenehm).
Gruß,
µ_d

EDIT: hat sich erledigt.


----------



## gnss (30. Januar 2017)

Auf dem Wurmberg und in Schierke. Hoffentlich wird es noch mal kalt und weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (31. Januar 2017)

Wie sieht das denn im Wald aus? Samstag war ja noch recht viel gefroren, ist der Wald nach dem Regen und Schneematsch gestern fahrbar?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hoedsch (31. Januar 2017)

Im Wald war ich nicht, aber der Schnee im Garten ist matschig.


----------



## µ_d (31. Januar 2017)

Sonntag waren die meisten Trails frei. Auf den Schotterpisten relativ häufig noch Eisplatte.


----------



## peterbe (31. Januar 2017)

Ich würde heut fahre. Wer ist dabei?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## de_reu (31. Januar 2017)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich würde heut fahre. Wer ist dabei?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk



Bin dabei! 

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (31. Januar 2017)

Zu dritt eine herrliche Schneematschrunde gedreht. Griffig bis arschglatt, alles dabei und ein schwerer Boden. Wenn es weiter taut, wird es nicht besser im Wald...


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnss (5. Februar 2017)

1240 Bodenprobe.


----------



## peterbe (5. Februar 2017)

Und, wie war die Bodenprobe? Meine Elbrunde lässt auf schlimmstes im Wald fürchten.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnss (5. Februar 2017)

Haake, Friedhof, Wildpark und Paul Roth waren super, hinter Paul Roth und auf dem Hasselbrack war es furchtbar, da muss man nicht hin. In die Heide habe ich es leider nicht geschafft.


----------



## jab (7. Februar 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> Haake, Friedhof, Wildpark und Paul Roth waren super, hinter Paul Roth und auf dem Hasselbrack war es furchtbar, da muss man nicht hin. In die Heide habe ich es leider nicht geschafft.



Kleine Ergänzung: "super" heißt in diesem Fall, dass der Modder so zäh war dass er nicht bis zur Brille gespritzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (7. Februar 2017)

Wieso war denn keiner da? Die Bedingungen waren gut.


----------



## peterbe (8. Februar 2017)

Ich hab erst um 19 Uhr mein Büro abgeschlossen. Habs nicht mal geschafft, mich anzumelden...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## flansch09 (8. Februar 2017)

Mich hat die Schnodderseuche zum x-ten Mal erwischt...wäre gern dabei gewesen.


----------



## de_reu (14. Februar 2017)

Wer ist heute am Start? 

Cu


----------



## de_reu (14. Februar 2017)

Wie, kommt keiner?

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (14. Februar 2017)

Ich laboriere seit 10 Tagen mit einer Halsentzündung, jetzt ist Penecellin im Einsatz. Bin leider raus.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hoedsch (15. Februar 2017)

Kaum schaut man mal nicht ins Forum, schon steht man wieder alleine an der Hütte. Egal, gab eine Runde über die normale Distanz bei traumhaften Bedingungen.


----------



## de_reu (18. Februar 2017)

Morgen biken? 

Cu


----------



## peterbe (18. Februar 2017)

Ich bin noch auf Penecelin. Dauert noch ein paar Tage, bis ich wieder aufs Rad kann.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (19. Februar 2017)

1410 Schlammpaddeln


----------



## de_reu (21. Februar 2017)

Wer noch? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## hoedsch (21. Februar 2017)

Klar, ist doch Dienstag.


----------



## gnss (26. Februar 2017)

1245 Schlammpaddeln


----------



## hoedsch (26. Februar 2017)

Nöö, ich fahre immer Dienstag, da ist das Wetter besser.


----------



## gnss (26. Februar 2017)

Nur einmal die Woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (26. Februar 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> Nur einmal die Woche?


Kurze entspannte Runde wäre ich dabei...


----------



## hoedsch (28. Februar 2017)

Ich pausiere heute und auch die Ferienwochen.


----------



## de_reu (28. Februar 2017)

Denn kommt heute keiner? Denn lass ich auch ausfallen! Sonst bitte kurz melden!


----------



## peterbe (28. Februar 2017)

Nach den Ferien starte ich wieder im Wald. Bis dahin ist blöderweise noch Schonung angesagt.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## flansch09 (1. März 2017)

Ich bin hoffentlich nach den Ferien auch wieder dabei. Die Erkältung war fast vorbei und dann hat mich eine Grippe gepackt.


----------



## de_reu (5. März 2017)

Wie siehts heute aus?


----------



## gnss (5. März 2017)

1245


----------



## de_reu (5. März 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> 1245


O.k.


----------



## gnss (6. März 2017)

Dienstag wird bei mir nichts.


----------



## de_reu (7. März 2017)

Schade, wieder niemand? Denn bin ich auch raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## µ_d (7. März 2017)

Ich würde gerne regelmäßig mit machen (nächste Woche bin ich unterwegs, aber ansonsten wäre ich immer dabei). Gibt es eine feste Uhrzeit? "Früher Abend" ist ja recht ungenau. Ich könnte arbeitsbedingt nicht vor 18 Uhr.
Gruß,
Caspar


----------



## gnss (8. März 2017)

1830 startklar.


----------



## µ_d (8. März 2017)

Dank. Dann würde ich mich ab KW12 anschließen wenn das OK ist.


----------



## gnss (12. März 2017)

1245


----------



## gnss (15. März 2017)

Große Heiderunde morgen?


----------



## Catsoft (15. März 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> Große Heiderunde morgen?



Wann? Ich könnte wohl ab 16:30...


----------



## gnss (15. März 2017)

Das ist mir zu spät, ich will das gute Wetter nutzen und um 13:00 auf dem Rad sitzen.


----------



## Catsoft (15. März 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu spät, ich will das gute Wetter nutzen und um 13:00 auf dem Rad sitzen.



habt ihr nicht noch ´nen Job für mich


----------



## gnss (15. März 2017)

Wir haben viele offene Stellen, wenn das Gehalt kein Hindernis ist dann los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## µ_d (21. März 2017)

Also 18:30 KH?


----------



## peterbe (21. März 2017)

Dieses Jahr ist nicht mein Jahr. ich bin immer noch angeschlagen. Ich versuche meine miserable Kondition ab dem Wochenende mal wieder aufzupumpen. Euch viel Spaß im Matsch.


----------



## de_reu (21. März 2017)

Wer kommt? 

Cu De


----------



## Hammer-Ali (21. März 2017)

Verdammig, ich muß das auch mal schaffen und am Dienstag nicht ständig zu lange arbeiten. Aber das kriege ich diese Saison sicher noch irgendwie hin..


----------



## µ_d (21. März 2017)

Ich wäre jetzt an der KH.


----------



## Gothic70 (24. März 2017)

Ist morgen zufällig jemand am start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (25. März 2017)

Leider nein, nur am Sonntag.


----------



## Rookie4live (26. März 2017)

Moin. Hab nächsten Dienstag frei und überlege auch in die HaBes zu kommen. Fahrt ihr da eher mit Enduros oder XC?
Wann und wo trefft ihr euch?


----------



## jab (28. März 2017)

Moin allerseits,

werde mich ab heute auch wieder einklinken - wisst ihr ja, die anderthalb Stunden bis zum Sonnenuntergang werde ich schon schaffen...



Rookie4live schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr da eher mit Enduros oder XC?
> Wann und wo trefft ihr euch?



Die meisten fahren mit irgendwas mit viel Federweg, "All Mountain" oder so.

Wir treffen uns um 18:30 h auf dem Parkplatz der Kärntner Hütte, Cuxhavener Str. 55 c.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Gothic70 (28. März 2017)

Ich werde es auch mal wieder versuchen den Weg am Dienstag zur Hütte zu finden


----------



## gnss (28. März 2017)

jab schrieb:


> Die meisten fahren mit irgendwas mit viel Federweg, "All Mountain" oder so.


Wobei der Fokus auf fahren liegt, nicht in der Gegend rumstehen. Idealerweise berühren die Füße von Anfang bis Ende nicht den Boden.

Bin ebenfalls um 1830 da.


----------



## hoedsch (28. März 2017)

Ach Gott, es kommen wieder alle aus ihren Löchern.


----------



## Gothic70 (28. März 2017)

Das Wetter halt


----------



## peterbe (28. März 2017)

Und wer fehlt: der Peter. Nach langem Siechtum heute zu viel Arbeit. Bei dem Wetter ;-(


----------



## µ_d (28. März 2017)

Ich würds heute auch nochmal versuchen.


----------



## de_reu (1. April 2017)

Morgen biken? 

Cu D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (1. April 2017)

1140


----------



## de_reu (2. April 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> 1140



O.k.

Cu


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. April 2017)

Wie lange seid ihr Dienstags aktuell unterwegs? Wollte mal wieder die Form testen, bin aber lampenlos.


----------



## hoedsch (2. April 2017)

Im April ist Lampe Pflicht. Da wir kein Rennen fahren, braucht es keine übermäßige Form. Testen kannst du am besten allein im Wald. Im Mai geht es dann auch ohne Lampe und du kannst dich der Runde anschließen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. April 2017)

Okay, dann schaue ich im Mai mal rum. Solange gute Fahrt


----------



## Gothic70 (4. April 2017)

Ich bin heute dabei


----------



## gnss (4. April 2017)

auch


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. April 2017)

Aufpassen um den Tempelberg. Hab da heute ein paar platzierte Hindernisse an unübersichtlichen Stellen entfernt.


----------



## peterbe (4. April 2017)

Moi aussi 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (9. April 2017)

1111


----------



## peterbe (9. April 2017)

Später passt besser! 13 Uhr.


----------



## gnss (9. April 2017)

Mir nicht.


----------



## gnss (9. April 2017)

Edith sagt ich komme um 1300 nochmal an der Hütte vorbei.


----------



## peterbe (9. April 2017)

Passt!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## hoedsch (9. April 2017)

Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (9. April 2017)

O.K., der Abel kommt auch...


----------



## peterbe (9. April 2017)

Delf, soll ich dich abholen?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic70 (11. April 2017)

Bin da heute


----------



## gnss (11. April 2017)

Bin heute raus.


----------



## peterbe (11. April 2017)

Ich häng heut auf der Arbeit fest...

Euch viel Spaß im Wald,

Grüße, Peter


----------



## Gothic70 (14. April 2017)

Morgen jemand am start?


----------



## gnss (15. April 2017)

0930 in Latsch


----------



## Catsoft (15. April 2017)

@Martin: Ich bin für morgen raus. Ich komm hier mit der "Hitze" und der Trockenheit  nicht klar.

Robert


----------



## de_reu (16. April 2017)

Morgen, (Mo.) biken? 

Cu


----------



## de_reu (17. April 2017)

1400kh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (17. April 2017)

Ich bin von meiner 8 Uhr Tour schon wieder zurück.


----------



## Rookie4live (17. April 2017)

Fährt morgen jemand? oder gibt es einen festen Treffpunkt/ Zeit dieser Dienstagsgruppe?


----------



## skalis (18. April 2017)

Ist heut jemand am Start ? Durch die Schulferien in Niedersachsen gehts bei mir noch mal ausnahmsweise ...


----------



## Gothic70 (18. April 2017)

Ich bin raus meine Frau hat Geburtstag


----------



## peterbe (18. April 2017)

Ich bin heut da, aber meine Fitness ist noch nicht wieder DOD-Standard...


----------



## skalis (18. April 2017)

Ok, komme ...


----------



## hoedsch (18. April 2017)

Ok


----------



## peterbe (18. April 2017)

Puh, heute wars bitterkalt. Nordwind, klarer Himmel und schöne Trails. Aber nach 2h wars dann zu kalt. Mein Thermometer im Auto hat 3 Grad gezeigt...


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic70 (21. April 2017)

Ich wollte mir mal Continental Reifen holen, die Nobby Nic nerven. Habt ihr eine Idee welche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (21. April 2017)

Trail King 2.4?


----------



## Gothic70 (21. April 2017)

Oder Mountain-King-II-ProTection?


----------



## Sven7181 (21. April 2017)

Vorne Trail King und hinten Mountain King ist ok


----------



## peterbe (22. April 2017)

Matthias, deine Dienstagsgruppe empfiehlt Spzialized. Butcher und Purgetory. Günstiger als Conti und co und HaBes-geeignet.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## de_reu (22. April 2017)

Kuck mal hier:
Speci hat gerade ne 2 für 1 Aktion:
https://www.specialized.com/de/de/tire-bogo


----------



## dorfteich (22. April 2017)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir mal Continental Reifen holen, die Nobby Nic nerven. Habt ihr eine Idee welche?



Habe die auch, was genau stört dich? Die waren ab Werk drauf und noch ok, fahre aber nur so S0-S2 (selten S3) Strecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (22. April 2017)

Fährt Sonntag jemand?
*Slaughter Grid 2Bliss Ready*
Und der?


----------



## de_reu (22. April 2017)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Fährt Sonntag jemand?
> *Slaughter Grid 2Bliss Ready*
> Und der?



Ich fahr Butcher / Slaughter, beide in der leichten Version

CU DeReu


----------



## peterbe (22. April 2017)

Leichte Version reicht für die Habes.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## hoedsch (22. April 2017)

Kaum fragt einer nach Reifen, ist hier die Hölle los. [emoji1]


----------



## Gothic70 (22. April 2017)

Ich fahre morgen


----------



## peterbe (22. April 2017)

Um wieviel Uhr? Bei gutem Wetter gegen Mittag?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic70 (22. April 2017)

Ok, Uhrzeit machen wir vom Wetter abhängig.


----------



## de_reu (23. April 2017)

Ab 12:00 soll trocken sein, oder noch etwas länger trocknen lassen?

CU DeReu


----------



## Gothic70 (23. April 2017)

13:00 Uhr?


----------



## de_reu (23. April 2017)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> 13:00 Uhr?



O.k.

CU DeReu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (23. April 2017)

13 Uhr ist super. Delf, soll ich dich um 12.30 mitnehmen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## de_reu (23. April 2017)

peterbe schrieb:


> 13 Uhr ist super. Delf, soll ich dich um 12.30 mitnehmen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Perfekt

CU DeReu


----------



## gnss (23. April 2017)

Dabei


----------



## Gothic70 (23. April 2017)

Ich steh im Stau vor dem Tunnel


----------



## Gothic70 (23. April 2017)

Bin durch


----------



## hoedsch (25. April 2017)

Ich bin heute in Zwickau und komme daher nicht.


----------



## jab (25. April 2017)

Ich kann zum Glück auch einen beruflichen Termin vorschieben und muss bei der Matsche und der Sch... Kälte nicht fahren...


----------



## Gothic70 (25. April 2017)

Ich Kann auch nicht


----------



## gnss (25. April 2017)

Schlammpaddeln nein danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (25. April 2017)

Da bin ich ja ganz froh, dass ich meinen langen Nachmittagstermin nicht eher beenden konnte...


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic70 (28. April 2017)

Ich wollte Samstag also morgen fahren, kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Gothic70 (28. April 2017)

Wetter soll gut werden


----------



## de_reu (30. April 2017)

Was ist mit Sonntag? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## Hammer-Ali (30. April 2017)

Ich würde am Sonntag auch gerne in den Harburger Bergen fahren. Kenne mich da aber nicht sonderlich aus. Wäre cool sich da morgen irgendwie mit wem zu treffen.


----------



## Gothic70 (30. April 2017)

Ich kann morgen Montag heute nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (30. April 2017)

1230


----------



## de_reu (30. April 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> 1230


o.k.


----------



## jab (2. Mai 2017)

Moin allerseits,

hat angesichts des eindrucksvollen Regengebiets das da auf uns zukommt jemand Lust das Radeln auf morgen Abend zu vertagen?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Gothic70 (2. Mai 2017)

Bin heute raus


----------



## de_reu (2. Mai 2017)

Kommt wer?

Cu De Reu


----------



## hoedsch (2. Mai 2017)

Sieht wohl nicht so aus.


----------



## gnss (2. Mai 2017)

Eine Outdoordusche am Tag reicht.


----------



## Gothic70 (5. Mai 2017)

Fährt einer von euch nach Willing zum bike Festival?


----------



## peterbe (7. Mai 2017)

12uhr KH, Trailrunde ohne Regen


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## jab (7. Mai 2017)

Moin Peter, 

gestern waren die Trails absolut widerwärtig, aber vielleicht wird es heute ja etwas besser - bis gleich. 

Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (7. Mai 2017)

1215 würde ich schaffen.


----------



## peterbe (7. Mai 2017)

Ok, 12.15, oder Jan?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jab (7. Mai 2017)

Ok


----------



## de_reu (7. Mai 2017)

Das ist aber knapp.... 

Cu De Reu


----------



## hoedsch (7. Mai 2017)

Team Süderelbe hat den Wald die die Langschläfer-Touris wieder freigemacht.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Gothic70 (9. Mai 2017)

Bin dabei heute


----------



## de_reu (14. Mai 2017)

13:00 KH

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (14. Mai 2017)

Ich bin dabei, hol dich um 12.20 ab (Baustelle A7)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnss (14. Mai 2017)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (14. Mai 2017)

Viel zu spät


----------



## de_reu (14. Mai 2017)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, hol dich um 12.20 ab (Baustelle A7)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Brauchst Du nicht ; ich bring noch Bernd mit...

Cu De Reu


----------



## jab (16. Mai 2017)

Ich hab die Matsche sowas von satt! Bis zum nächsten Mal dann. Jan


----------



## Gothic70 (16. Mai 2017)

Elternabend  bin raus


----------



## peterbe (16. Mai 2017)

Regen, Regen, regen, raus!


----------



## hoedsch (16. Mai 2017)

Scheint ja keiner zu kommen, daher erspare ich mir den Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (17. Mai 2017)

Moin Jungs,

ich gebe mein kaum gefahrenes, geliebtes Stumpi 29 EVO Carbon ab, falls jemand Interesse hat, mach ich dann auch'nen etwas "netteren" Preis.
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 29 EVO Carbon Gr. L (indiv. Aufbau)

Ich hoffe diese Saison mal wieder verletzungsfrei am Start zu sein.

CU Svenni


----------



## de_reu (20. Mai 2017)

Morgen Biken? 13:00 KH?

CU DeReu


----------



## SvenniLiteville (21. Mai 2017)

de_reu schrieb:


> Morgen Biken? 13:00 KH?
> 
> CU DeReu



Bin um 13:00h dabei

Vorausgesetzt Du nimmst keinen Anstoß daran, dass ich gestern beim Hockey zwei Schneidezähne verloren habe


----------



## Gothic70 (23. Mai 2017)

Bin heute dabei


----------



## jab (23. Mai 2017)

Sieht so aus, als würden die Gewitter abziehen - komme auch. Jan


----------



## Gothic70 (23. Mai 2017)

Ich steh im Stau Abfahrt moorburg, heimfeld ist gesperrt


----------



## peterbe (23. Mai 2017)

Ich fahr Hollandrad auf Terschelling...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hoedsch (24. Mai 2017)

Eine schöne ausgedehnte 3-Stunden-Tour über die höchsten Gipfel der Harburger Berge, Gannaberg und Hülsenberg, ist heute mit Jan vorweg zusammengekommen. Man munkelte, dass es nächste Woche Spargel geben soll.


----------



## jab (24. Mai 2017)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Man munkelte, dass es nächste Woche Spargel geben soll.



Die letzten Wochen hatte sich ja herauskristallisiert, dass es anscheinend den meisten nächsten Dienstag, also am 30.5., passen würde. Ich würde dann für 20:00 Uhr einen Tisch reservieren - Stoof Mudders Krog, wir wahren die Tradition, Peter! - nur für wie viele Personen?

Gestern war der Stand:

Felix (hatte ich doch richtig verstanden, oder?)
Clemens
Matthias
Jan

Wer noch?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## flansch09 (24. Mai 2017)

jab schrieb:


> Felix (hatte ich doch richtig verstanden, oder?)


Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgeb (24. Mai 2017)

jab schrieb:


> Wer noch?



Ich


----------



## gnss (24. Mai 2017)

ich


----------



## peterbe (24. Mai 2017)

Ich! Als Traditionalist sage ich Danke!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic70 (26. Mai 2017)

Ich auch


----------



## gnss (28. Mai 2017)

Will huete jemand nach dem Regen?


----------



## jab (28. Mai 2017)

Moin allerseits,

Tisch im Stoof Mudders Krog ist reserviert für Dienstag, 30. Mai, 20:00 Uhr. Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, sind wir wohl zu siebt. Ich habe in der Hoffnung, dass sich vielleicht doch noch ein spät Entschlossener findet, für acht Personen reserviert. Und darauf hingewiesen, dass wir Spargel essen wollen - hoffe,  das hilft! 

Grüße, Jan

@Martin: Passt heute leider nicht.


----------



## gnss (28. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank Jan! Ich weiß nicht ob ich mich nach dem Trauma vom vorletzten Jahr nochmal an Spargel in dem Laden rantraue.


----------



## gnss (30. Mai 2017)

Ich komme direkt zur Futterkrippe.


----------



## Gothic70 (30. Mai 2017)

Ich esse keinen Spargel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (30. Mai 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich komme direkt zur Futterkrippe.


Ich erspare mir dann auch den Dreck im Wald und komme direkt.


----------



## gnss (5. Juni 2017)

Heute jemand Schlammpaddeln?


----------



## cuberacer34 (5. Juni 2017)

Morgen nachmittag. Wer hat lust?


----------



## Gothic70 (6. Juni 2017)

Ich bin raus heute


----------



## peterbe (6. Juni 2017)

Ich bin da, wenn es zu nass ist, ne kleine Runde.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jab (6. Juni 2017)

Mir fehlt die Motivation für die zu erwartende Matsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (6. Juni 2017)

Wenn keiner dabei ist, quäl ich mich nicht durch den Elbtunnelstau. Geh ich halt joggen am nassen Elbstrand.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## peterbe (11. Juni 2017)

Auf Grund der Elbtunnel-Verkehrssituation bin ich heut mal auf dieser Seite der Elbe geblieben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cuberacer34 (12. Juni 2017)

wer hat morgen lust ne runde in den Hab`s zu drehen? so 18.00?


----------



## Gothic70 (12. Juni 2017)

Du kannst dich uns gerne anschließen 18:30 Uhr


----------



## cuberacer34 (12. Juni 2017)

Bis wieviel uhr fahrt ihr?


----------



## cuberacer34 (12. Juni 2017)

Spätestens 19.30 muss ich wieder los. Auto abholen.


----------



## cuberacer34 (12. Juni 2017)

Mist ich glaub das wird zu knapp.


----------



## Gothic70 (13. Juni 2017)

Heute jemand da? Ich frage wegen dem Boden schlampaddeln oder geht es?


----------



## cuberacer34 (13. Juni 2017)

Ich war gestern da also matschig is es schon. Aber es geht. Mtb is n arbeits gerät


----------



## gnss (13. Juni 2017)

Wird nicht wesentlich schlimmer als am Sonntag sein, da war es angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (13. Juni 2017)

Bin da


----------



## peterbe (13. Juni 2017)

Bin dabei


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## peterbe (13. Juni 2017)

Stau waltershofer Straße, kann noch ne Minute dauern...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnss (17. Juni 2017)

1100 kh


----------



## yako54 (20. Juni 2017)

Heute mal wieder dabei  Mein Kumpel Marko möchte auch mit.
18:30 Uhr KH?


----------



## Gothic70 (20. Juni 2017)

Ich bin heute raus, habe den letzten Kunden Termin um 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## jab (20. Juni 2017)

yako54 schrieb:


> 18:30 Uhr KH?



Ja.


----------



## peterbe (20. Juni 2017)

Ich bin dabei!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## yako54 (21. Juni 2017)

Hatte 700hm und 30,5 km auf dem Tacho gestern. Danke für die schöne Tour und bis bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (21. Juni 2017)

Es war schön, dass du mal wieder dabei warst!

Ist am 08. auch duschen vor dem Wasserwerfer angesagt oder wollen wir da in die Heide?


----------



## Gothic70 (27. Juni 2017)

Wer kommt heute?


----------



## hoedsch (27. Juni 2017)

Ich kann heute leider nicht.


----------



## yako54 (27. Juni 2017)

Ich bin heute wieder dabei.


----------



## peterbe (27. Juni 2017)

Icke bin da


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## jab (27. Juni 2017)

Der Regen scheint langsam genug voranzukommen, also komme ich. Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (27. Juni 2017)

Ich auch


----------



## yako54 (28. Juni 2017)

34 km und 800hm gestern, schöne Runde. Danke!


----------



## de_reu (1. Juli 2017)

Morgen 13:00?

Cu De Reu


----------



## peterbe (2. Juli 2017)

Bei dem Wetter lass ich den Wald Wald sein...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## yako54 (4. Juli 2017)

Lieber bike-ich als G20? Dabei heute!


----------



## WhiteGiant (4. Juli 2017)

Hi immer noch 18:30


----------



## Gothic70 (4. Juli 2017)

Ja immer noch komme auch


----------



## maumau97 (10. Juli 2017)

Moin zusammen!
Ich ziehe in den nächsten zwei Wochen nach Rotenburg (Wümme) und suche immer noch nach locations an denen man es mit dem Enduro krachen lassen kann. Mir wurde von den Habes berichtet. Hat wer bilder von Trails oder sogar videos?
MfG
 Maurice


----------



## Gothic70 (11. Juli 2017)

Moin Harburg wie ist das Wetter oder besser gesagt der Wald? Jemand am start heute 18:30 Uhr?


----------



## hoedsch (11. Juli 2017)

maumau97 schrieb:


> suche immer noch nach locations an denen man es mit dem Enduro krachen lassen kann


Dann bist du hier definitiv falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (11. Juli 2017)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Moin Harburg wie ist das Wetter oder besser gesagt der Wald? Jemand am start heute 18:30 Uhr?


Also momentan ist es trocken, aber das bleibt leider nicht so. Ob es nachher von oben trocken bleibt, kann man noch nicht voraussagen. Aber ich wäre da, wenn sich Mitfahrer finden.


----------



## de_reu (11. Juli 2017)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Also momentan ist es trocken, aber das bleibt leider nicht so. Ob es nachher von oben trocken bleibt, kann man noch nicht voraussagen. Aber ich wäre da, wenn sich Mitfahrer finden.



Ich bin dabei.. 

Cu De Reu


----------



## andreask74 (11. Juli 2017)

de_reu schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei..
> 
> Cu De Reu




Hi,

bin noch nie bei Euch mitgefahren, würde mich aber gern mal ranhängen und sehen, ob ich bei Euch mithalten kann ;-)

Also ich würde dann auch dazu kommen...wenn's Euch recht ist.

Gruß und bis nachher.


----------



## Gothic70 (11. Juli 2017)

Ich komme auch


----------



## Gothic70 (11. Juli 2017)

Klar kannst kommen


----------



## peterbe (11. Juli 2017)

Beim letzten mal im Wald einen Dorn ins Bein bekommen. Jetzt entzündet > Antibiotika. Scheisse!


----------



## Gothic70 (11. Juli 2017)

Auffahrt Bahrenfeld gesperrt grrrrr


----------



## Gothic70 (11. Juli 2017)

Steh im Elbtunnel


----------



## gnss (11. Juli 2017)

Gute Besserung Peter. 
Zweimal am Tag draußen duschen reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maumau97 (11. Juli 2017)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Dann bist du hier definitiv falsch.


Danke,  sehr hilfreich..


----------



## Gothic70 (11. Juli 2017)

Die drei tropfen heute, coole Tour


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Juli 2017)

Ich kann heute leider nicht


----------



## yako54 (18. Juli 2017)

Ich bin dabei heute.


----------



## jab (18. Juli 2017)

Nachdem ich die letzten beiden Male kranheitsbedingt ausfallen lassen musste, drehe ich heute lieber alleine eine regenerative Runde - euch viel Spaß im Wald. Grüße, Jan


----------



## skalis (18. Juli 2017)

Wer kommt denn noch ? Würde heute auch mal wieder als seltener Gast vorbeischauen ... obwohl regenerativ für mich heute auch passen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (18. Juli 2017)

dabei


----------



## skalis (18. Juli 2017)

UiJuiJui, nix mit regenerativ ...


----------



## hoedsch (18. Juli 2017)

OMG das wird wieder stressig


----------



## WhiteGiant (18. Juli 2017)

habe leider nicht geschafft pünktlich bei euch mit zu machen so mit war ich allein unterwegs  vielleicht nächstes mal. Gruß.


----------



## Gothic70 (25. Juli 2017)

Ich denke Heute ist niemand am start oder etwa doch?


----------



## hoedsch (25. Juli 2017)

Ich nicht. Bin heute auf dem Vigiljoch.


----------



## Gothic70 (1. August 2017)

Laut Wetter ist heute kein treffen ist das richtig?


----------



## skalis (1. August 2017)

Falls es halbwegs trocken ist, bin ich da ! Werde ich aber relativ kurzfristig entscheiden ...


----------



## Gothic70 (1. August 2017)

Ich werde sehen wie das Wetter 17:30 Uhr ist, dann muss ich los


----------



## de_reu (1. August 2017)

Wer kommt jetzt? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (1. August 2017)

Icke


----------



## Gothic70 (1. August 2017)

Zu spät. Ich schaffe es jetzt nicht mehr und fahre bei mir ne runde


----------



## skalis (1. August 2017)

Sorry, bin raus ! Seit 10 Min. regnets hier ordentlich ...


----------



## de_reu (1. August 2017)

O.k.,denn nicht.. 

Cu De Reu


----------



## de_reu (5. August 2017)

Morgen biken? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## Gothic70 (8. August 2017)

Heute 18:30 jemand am Start ?


----------



## jab (8. August 2017)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Heute 18:30 jemand am Start ?



Eigentlich ja, aber ein Blick aufs Regenradar macht mich gerade etwas unsicher. Werde ich kurzfristig, d. h. gegen 18:00 Uhr, entscheiden: Wenn es noch eine Dusche gibt, dann nicht.


----------



## de_reu (8. August 2017)

Wenn ich 17:30 nicht alleine bin,  würde ich kommen

Cu De Reu


----------



## Gothic70 (8. August 2017)

Ich fahr los bin da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (8. August 2017)

Regenradar sieht mir zu eklig aus, bin raus für heute.


----------



## flansch09 (8. August 2017)

Zu dritt gab es heute eine zügige kleine Runde mit 600 Hm verteilt auf 20 km. Mit dem einsetzenden Regen sind wir zurück zur KH.


----------



## de_reu (13. August 2017)

Heute biken?

CU DeReu


----------



## gnss (13. August 2017)

1530 würde gehen.


----------



## de_reu (13. August 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> 1530 würde gehen.



Na denn man los...

CU DeReu


----------



## gnss (13. August 2017)

Der Farn geht ein.
Es ist zu nass für Farn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (15. August 2017)

Wer kommt denn? Noch ist es Sommer und trocken draußen.


----------



## jab (15. August 2017)

Noch habe ich auch die Hoffnung, dass es heute was wird. Aber, wieder wie letzte Woche: Die endgültige Entscheidung fällt erst gegen sechs. Jan


----------



## de_reu (15. August 2017)

Ich

Cu De Reu


----------



## jab (15. August 2017)

Ok, schauen wir mal, wie lange es geht - ich fahre los. Jan


----------



## jab (15. August 2017)

Alle lebend nach Hause gekommen...?


----------



## gnss (15. August 2017)

Es war ein wenig kompliziert ins Auto zu steigen.


----------



## flansch09 (15. August 2017)

Völlig nass zuhause angekommen und als ich die Garagendurchfahrt öffnete, wurde ich von einem Wildwasserbach begrüßt. Gerade rechtzeitig, ansonsten wäre der Keller vollgelaufen.


----------



## hoedsch (16. August 2017)

War eine erfrischende Tour.


----------



## Catsoft (16. August 2017)

Der "Sommer" macht echt Laune


----------



## gnss (16. August 2017)

Vorsicht, das Wasser könnte kälter sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (20. August 2017)

Vor dem Regen noch kurz Biken? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (20. August 2017)

Mach ich vor der Haustür, die Anfahrt lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## jab (20. August 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> Mach ich vor der Haustür, die Anfahrt lohnt sich nicht.



Schon gar nicht bei den aktuellen Verhältnissen. Gestern Abend, noch vor dem richtig dicken Gewitter,  war es in de Habes einfach nur widerwärtig.


----------



## hoedsch (20. August 2017)

Herrlich war das heute im Rosengarten. Zwei Mal bis zum Tretlager weg.


----------



## Gothic70 (22. August 2017)

Heute 18:30 Uhr bin dabei


----------



## jab (22. August 2017)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Heute 18:30 Uhr bin dabei



Ich auch. Auch wenn es zur Abwechslung ja mal nicht schütten soll: Schnorchel nicht vergessen...


----------



## Gothic70 (22. August 2017)

Brauchen wir schon Licht?


----------



## Clankz (22. August 2017)

Moin Jungs,

bin noch relativ frisch am MTB fahren und würde mich gerne heute einklinken,
wenn's OK ist und ich mithalten kann


----------



## Gothic70 (22. August 2017)

Du kannst mitfahren, bist du denn in den HaBes schon gefahren und sein wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clankz (22. August 2017)

Fahre jetzt seit ca. nem Monat wieder MTB (Hardtail) und war meist Bergedörfer Gehölz und Sachsenwald unterwegs.
In den HaBes noch nicht....


----------



## jab (22. August 2017)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Brauchen wir schon Licht?



Wie lange willst du denn heute fahren? Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:33 Uhr, sollte eigentlich reichen.


----------



## Gothic70 (22. August 2017)

Super dann ohne Licht


----------



## Gothic70 (22. August 2017)

Den Sachsenwald kenn ich


----------



## hoedsch (22. August 2017)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Den Sachsenwald kenn ich


Ich auch. Da ist nur Dreck.


----------



## hoedsch (23. August 2017)

Gestern gab es mal eine trockene Runde, wenn auch mit Schlammlöchern gespickt. Auf der Tour wurden die Vorteile der minimalen Bikewartung nochmal unterstrichen und das Milchpulver kein Ersatz für Milch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clankz (23. August 2017)

Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen gestern.
Das hat echt Bock gemacht 

Wir hatten ja noch über die Beleuchtung zum Ende hin gesprochen.
Was benutzt ihr denn so als Beleuchtung für einen Nightride?

Habt ihr da Empfehlungen oder Tipps?


----------



## Gothic70 (26. August 2017)

Schau dir die mal an.

http://www.volumerate.com/product/r...white-bike-light-lamp-black-4-18650-844425379


----------



## jab (29. August 2017)

Moin allerseits,

wer kommt denn heute zur vielleicht letzten sommerlichen Runde des Jahres?

Jan


----------



## gnss (29. August 2017)

dabei


----------



## hoedsch (29. August 2017)

Ich bin leider unterwegs.


----------



## Gothic70 (29. August 2017)

Ich auch dabei


----------



## flansch09 (29. August 2017)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Clankz (29. August 2017)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp bezüglich der Lampe.
Hatte mir nun ne Yilding Lampe bestellt, welche die Tage kommen soll 

Heute muss ich leider passen, mich hat die Sommergrippe erwischt


----------



## Gothic70 (29. August 2017)

Dann bis nächste Woche gute Besserung


----------



## de_reu (3. September 2017)

Heute biken? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (3. September 2017)

Ich fahre um 1300.


----------



## de_reu (3. September 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich fahre um 1300.



Bin dabei 

Cu De Reu


----------



## Gothic70 (5. September 2017)

Bin dabei


----------



## Clankz (5. September 2017)

Moin Jungs,

wie siehts denn mittlerweile mit den Lichtverhältnissen aus?

Mein Strahler ist leider noch nicht da...

Meint ihr, dass ne normale Fahrrad LED-Lampe bei den momentanen Lichtverhältnissen ausreichend ist?


----------



## Gothic70 (5. September 2017)

Letzte Woche war es schon knapp die letzten 20min ohne Licht.


----------



## Gothic70 (5. September 2017)

Wird schon passen.


----------



## Clankz (5. September 2017)

Alles klar, bin auch denn da


----------



## Trisz (11. September 2017)

Moin, ist morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Gothic70 (12. September 2017)

Heute? Oder zu nass?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (12. September 2017)

Falls es rechtzeitig aufhört, dann starte ich. Vermutlich lässt sich das heute erst um 18 Uhr feststellen.


----------



## Trisz (12. September 2017)

Eigentlich heute ja, aber irgendwie regnet es ab und an mal zu doll. Ich verschiebe es auf das Wochenende.
18 Uhr ist mir leider zu spät. Gestern war es schon um 20 Uhr recht dunkel.


----------



## Gothic70 (12. September 2017)

Okay


----------



## Gothic70 (12. September 2017)

Zur Zeit sieht es ja gut aus


----------



## jab (12. September 2017)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit sieht es ja gut aus



Ja, der Blick aus dem Fenster, aber das Regenradar von Wetteronline sieht alles andere als gut aus. Das verspricht mir, dass ich auf dem Weg zur Hütte patchnass werde. Ich entscheide kurzfristig gegen sechs. Jan


----------



## hoedsch (12. September 2017)

Kommt nun jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (12. September 2017)

Ich habe mich (vielleicht etwas zu früh) dagegen entschieden


----------



## Gothic70 (12. September 2017)

Ich bin da


----------



## hoedsch (13. September 2017)

Es war eine trockene und schlammlose Runde bei sehr guten Bedingungen. Regenwolken konnten wir nur in der Ferne, von der Anhöhe in der Heide aus, beobachten.


----------



## hoedsch (19. September 2017)

Heute kann ich trotz gutem Wetters leider nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## Gothic70 (19. September 2017)

Ich komme


----------



## flansch09 (19. September 2017)

Elternabend... warum zum Henker an einem Dienstag?


----------



## Gothic70 (19. September 2017)

Kommt überhaupt jemand.
? Elternabende sind immer Dienstags


----------



## Gothic70 (19. September 2017)

Ich denke dann fällt es heute aus? Bevor ich alleine fahre?


----------



## gnss (19. September 2017)

Bin raus, hänge durch.


----------



## jab (19. September 2017)

Bin noch unentschlossen, da etwas kopfschmerzig und außerdem noch eine kleine Dusche droht - eher nein. Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (19. September 2017)

Pinneberg Regen jetzt


----------



## Gothic70 (26. September 2017)

Elternabend, ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mit muss


----------



## hoedsch (26. September 2017)

Nee, must Du nicht. Ich gebe Dir frei.


----------



## Gothic70 (26. September 2017)

Wenn das soooo einfach wäre


----------



## Gothic70 (26. September 2017)

Bin heute leider raus


----------



## Gothic70 (3. Oktober 2017)

Moin Jungs wie sieht es heute aus? Wenn ich so raus schaue, sieht es nicht gut aus.


----------



## hoedsch (3. Oktober 2017)

Zeit hätte ich. Schauen wir mal was der Regen macht.


----------



## skalis (3. Oktober 2017)

Würde auch kommen, falls das Wetter halbwegs passt ...


----------



## Gothic70 (3. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin raus, war mit meiner Frau im fitness studio mir reicht es für heute und immer wieder Regen nervt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skalis (3. Oktober 2017)

Hmm, wer kommt dann noch ? Sonst mach ich mich nicht auf die doch recht lange Anfahrt ..


----------



## hoedsch (3. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin eigentlich immer da.


----------



## skalis (3. Oktober 2017)

Zu spät für mich ...


----------



## de_reu (6. Oktober 2017)

Sonntag biken? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (8. Oktober 2017)

Ich fahre um 1315.


----------



## hoedsch (10. Oktober 2017)

Wer ist nachher am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (10. Oktober 2017)

In Pinneberg regnet es in Strömen


----------



## Gothic70 (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich entscheide es gegen 17:00


----------



## Gothic70 (10. Oktober 2017)

Wie schaut es denn in Harburg aus?


----------



## jab (10. Oktober 2017)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn in Harburg aus?



Eklig. Es regnet/nieselt eigentlich schon den ganzen Tag. Na dann: Viel Spaß im Wald! Jan


----------



## Gothic70 (10. Oktober 2017)

Ok, ich bin raus


----------



## hoedsch (10. Oktober 2017)

Na denn kommt wohl keiner. Immerhin weiß ich das diesmal schon bevor ich auf dem Parkplatz stehe.


----------



## de_reu (15. Oktober 2017)

15:30, kurze Rekonvaleszens...

Cu De Reu


----------



## hoedsch (15. Oktober 2017)

Schade, da war ich schon fast wieder zurück von der Tour.


----------



## gnss (15. Oktober 2017)

Und ich mittendrin. Morgen jemand große, lange, flotte Heidetour? Start gegen 1315.


----------



## de_reu (15. Oktober 2017)

Ihr hättet ja auch mal posten können, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich poste jeden Dienstag, aber nie kommt jemand. Wie sieht es morgen aus?


----------



## de_reu (16. Oktober 2017)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich poste jeden Dienstag, aber nie kommt jemand. Wie sieht es morgen aus?



  Bin dabei! 

Cu De Reu


----------



## Gothic70 (17. Oktober 2017)

Ich auch


----------



## de_reu (22. Oktober 2017)

Sonntag biken? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## jab (23. Oktober 2017)

de_reu schrieb:


> Sonntag biken?



Ja, ich habs gerade noch hingekriegt. Allerdings nur, weil ich sofort losgefahren bin, als ich deinen Eintrag (und das Regenradar!) gesehen hatte, mit Verabreden war da nix mehr... Jan


----------



## hoedsch (24. Oktober 2017)

Kommt heute jemand?


----------



## Gothic70 (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin raus heute


----------



## hoedsch (24. Oktober 2017)

Dann versuchen wir es nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## de_reu (29. Oktober 2017)

Sonntag biken? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (29. Oktober 2017)

1200


----------



## Gothic70 (29. Oktober 2017)

Ich komme auch


----------



## gnss (29. Oktober 2017)

morgen grosse heiderunde mit allem.


----------



## Catsoft (29. Oktober 2017)

Wann wolltest du starten und wie lange wolltest du fahren?

Robert


----------



## gnss (29. Oktober 2017)

gegen 1100 und bis ich fertig bin, die letzte Heiderunde war 80km lang. Außer südlich der Elbe scheint keine Sonne.


----------



## Catsoft (29. Oktober 2017)

Da bin ich raus. Aber ein ander Mal!

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (30. Oktober 2017)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Da bin ich raus. Aber ein ander Mal!
> 
> Robert



Ich würde auch eher nur so 40km fahren wollen,  können uns ja früher ausklinken? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## de_reu (30. Oktober 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> gegen 1100 und bis ich fertig bin, die letzte Heiderunde war 80km lang. Außer südlich der Elbe scheint keine Sonne.



Bin kurz nach 1100 da

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (30. Oktober 2017)

Bin eine halbe Stunde später los, ausklinken ist auf der großen Heiderunde ein wenig schwer, außer man möchte am Toten Grund bleiben.


----------



## hoedsch (31. Oktober 2017)

Würde heute Abend jemand kommen? Wenn sich bis Mittag keiner meldet, dann fahre ich tagsüber.


----------



## jab (31. Oktober 2017)

Ich will auch tagsüber fahren, und zwar möglichst bald (->Wetter). Bis 11:15 würde ich es gerade noch zur Kärntner Hütte schaffen. Passt das? Jan


----------



## hoedsch (31. Oktober 2017)

Passt, 1115 ist gebongt. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich noch jemand meldet.


----------



## jab (31. Oktober 2017)

Dann bis gleich. Jan


----------



## gnss (31. Oktober 2017)

Ist ja auch ein wenig knapp.


----------



## helgeb (31. Oktober 2017)

Moin ihr,

noch jemand mit dabei?




Liebe Grüße!


----------



## hoedsch (7. November 2017)

Wer ist am Start? Es ist Dienstag und es ist dunkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flansch09 (7. November 2017)

Falle mit Schnodderseuche aus...


----------



## hoedsch (7. November 2017)

Schon wieder.


----------



## de_reu (7. November 2017)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wer ist am Start? Es ist Dienstag und es ist dunkel.



Ich 

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (7. November 2017)

Dabei.


----------



## hoedsch (7. November 2017)

Schöne Schlammtour war das heute, auch wenn mein Schaltwerk aufgegeben hat. Aber mit 3 fach vorn ging's trotzdem noch.


----------



## hoedsch (8. November 2017)

Heute die Feder aus einem verschrotteten X9 transplantiert. Die Karre sollte wieder fahren.


----------



## de_reu (12. November 2017)

Denn können wir ja heute wieder biken? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (12. November 2017)

Ich fahre jetzt los und bin gegen 1315 da.


----------



## de_reu (12. November 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> Dabei.



Biken? 13:45? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (14. November 2017)

Und heute?


----------



## gnss (14. November 2017)

Die Verkehrslage sagt nein.


----------



## de_reu (14. November 2017)

Ich werde versuchen zu kommen 

Cu De Reu


----------



## de_reu (14. November 2017)

A7 sieht frei aus

Cu De Reu


----------



## gnss (14. November 2017)

Was interessiert mich die A7.


----------



## Gothic70 (14. November 2017)

Zu spät für mich, jetzt bin ich raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (14. November 2017)

Bin da

Cu De Reu


----------



## Gothic70 (19. November 2017)

Fahrt denn jemand heute ?


----------



## hoedsch (19. November 2017)

Bei den Dreck im Wald fahre ich nicht. Derzeit sind wirklich alle Wege im Wald kaum befahrbar.


----------



## Gothic70 (19. November 2017)

Ok, dann ein anderes mal


----------



## gnss (19. November 2017)

Danke ich hätte mich fast auf den Weg gemacht. Jetzt ziehe ich den Schlammhobel aus dem Keller und paddel ein wenig im Sachsenwald.


----------



## Gothic70 (21. November 2017)

Sieht der Wald heute besser aus?


----------



## Gothic70 (21. November 2017)

Fährt jemand heute?


----------



## hoedsch (21. November 2017)

Mit Sicherheit nicht. Habe mich gerade trocken gelegt nach dem Arbeitsweg.


----------



## ws55 (24. November 2017)

Gehöre zwar nicht zur HaBe Runde, bin aber seit dreißig Jahren ab Herbst bis Frühjahr mit dem Hardtail  im Revier unterwegs. Von der A7 bis rüber Segelflugplatz wird alles abgegrast. So ein Matsch überall wie dieses Jahr, gabs noch nie. Einige Ecken,  Hasselbrack z.B., meide ich bereits. Echt, das macht teilweise kein Spaß mehr, es sein denn Matschsuhlen findet man g...l. Da ich überwiegend für die Rennradsaison fit bleiben will, bleibe ich erstmal überwiegend auf den Waldautobahnen oder drüben in der Heide.

So, musste mal meckern. 

Gruß in die Runde.


----------



## Catsoft (24. November 2017)

ws55 schrieb:


> Gehöre zwar nicht zur HaBe Runde, bin aber seit dreißig Jahren ab Herbst bis Frühjahr mit dem Hardtail  im Revier unterwegs. Von der A7 bis rüber Segelflugplatz wird alles abgegrast. So ein Matsch überall wie dieses Jahr, gabs noch nie. Einige Ecken,  Hasselbrack z.B., meide ich bereits. Echt, das macht teilweise kein Spaß mehr, es sein denn Matschsuhlen findet man g...l. Da ich überwiegend für die Rennradsaison fit bleiben will, bleibe ich erstmal überwiegend auf den Waldautobahnen oder drüben in der Heide.
> 
> So, musste mal meckern.
> 
> Gruß in die Runde.



Du sprichst mir so aus der Seele... Wobei die Habes mit der Heide immer noch besser als der Sachsenwald 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (24. November 2017)

ws55 schrieb:


> Da ich überwiegend für die Rennradsaison fit bleiben will



Geh halt Rennrad fahren, auf der Straße ist kein Matsch.

Mit Nabenschaltung, Starrgabel und mechanischer Scheibenbremse ist Sachsenwald OK und der Materialmord hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Catsoft (24. November 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> Geh halt Rennrad fahren, auf der Straße ist kein Matsch.
> 
> Mit Nabenschaltung, Starrgabel und mechanischer Scheibenbremse ist Sachsenwald OK und der Materialmord hält sich in Grenzen.



Aber Ma***, warum so böse? Ist dir der ganze Matsch auch schon aufs Gemüt geschlagen? Und die Dienstagsrunde ist dieses Jahr so komisch still, ich lese doch häufiger von Ausfällen.

Keep biking...
Robert


----------



## gnss (24. November 2017)

Wo ist das denn böse? Ich hole auf dem Heimweg selbst gern über den Deich aus wenn ich nicht durch den Schlamm paddeln will.


----------



## Catsoft (24. November 2017)

Ok, dann wars nur das übliche Onlineproblem: Missverstanden....


----------



## ws55 (24. November 2017)

Na ja, ich glaub ich troll mich wieder.


----------



## hoedsch (24. November 2017)

Bei dem Dreck im Wald kann man wirklich auch Dienstags nicht fahren. Aber ich gebe ws55 vollkommen Recht. So ein Dreck wie dieses Jahr habe ich noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Catsoft (25. November 2017)

War gerade unterwegs und hab die Heideanteile maximiert. So war es OK... Und das bei Sonnenschein


----------



## ws55 (25. November 2017)

Da wären wir uns fast über den Weg gefahren. 

Nach der harschen Begrüßung, sind ja doch auch freundliche Zeitgenossen hier unterwegs.


----------



## Gothic70 (26. November 2017)

Ist es denn immer noch so matschig im Wald oder geht es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (26. November 2017)

Es wir d nicht besser. Ich werfe jetzt mein Rad ins Auto und drehe ab 1230 eine Runde.


----------



## Gothic70 (26. November 2017)

Das schaffe ich nicht.


----------



## gnss (26. November 2017)

Ich kann dich um 1300 aufsammeln.


----------



## Gothic70 (26. November 2017)

Bin los


----------



## Gothic70 (26. November 2017)

Vielleicht schaffe ich es zu 12:30 fahre Autobahn


----------



## gnss (26. November 2017)

In den Heiden war der Boden wunderbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (28. November 2017)

Trotz Sonne am Himmel, muss ich heute wegen Husterei auf eine Teilnahme verzichten.


----------



## Gothic70 (28. November 2017)

Ich würde kommen. Wer noch?


----------



## gnss (28. November 2017)

Regenradar sieht mir zu nass aus.


----------



## Gothic70 (28. November 2017)

Ich denke ich gehe ne Runde laufen und wünsche dir Clemens eine gute Besserung


----------



## gnss (2. Dezember 2017)

Zur Feier von mehr als 24 Stunden ohne Niederschlag 1200 KH.


----------



## Gothic70 (2. Dezember 2017)

Jo, Clemens und Gerry kommen auch


----------



## gnss (2. Dezember 2017)

War zunächst ein wenig kühl, ab kurz vor drei würde es richtig warm.


----------



## Catsoft (2. Dezember 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> War zunächst ein wenig kühl, ab kurz vor drei würde es richtig warm.



Also mir war auch zwischendurch schon warm


----------



## gnss (5. Dezember 2017)

Bin am Start.


----------



## gnss (5. Dezember 2017)

Der Boden konnte die Erwartungen an die Konsistenz nicht erfüllen, dafür war es schön warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (6. Dezember 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> Der Boden konnte die Erwartungen an die Konsistenz nicht erfüllen, dafür war es schön warm.



Und das aus deinem Mund. Klingt nicht so, als müsste man....


----------



## hoedsch (6. Dezember 2017)

Die Bodenverhältnisse waren wirklich grauenvoll, es sind wirklich alle Wege zu Schlammwüsten verkommen.


----------



## ws55 (6. Dezember 2017)

Das wird wohl diesen Winter nicht mehr entscheidend besser werden. Der Wald bräuchte mal einige Wochen trockenes Wetter, um sich zu erholen.
Heute morgen in der Haake überwiegend Waldautobahn und dann rüber in die Heide. Panzerstraßentrail und ähnliches geht noch ganz gut.

Fahrt ihr eigentlich mit Helmlampen, oder was braucht man so abends im Dunkeln?


----------



## Catsoft (6. Dezember 2017)

ws55 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eigentlich mit Helmlampen, oder was braucht man so abends im Dunkeln?



Oha, ich werfe mal den ersten Stein ins Wasser und mache es mir mit einer Tüte Chips bequem  Ich war die letzten Jahre mit einer Exposure Lights am Lenker unterwegs. Bei der Lichtmenge brauche ich nix am Helm um die Nackenmuskeln zu trainieren. China oder EU ist auch einen gern genommene Glaubensfrage...

Ich fand jetzt am Samstag auch die Haake nicht so schlimm. Man muss halt selektieren.


----------



## gnss (6. Dezember 2017)

Helmlicht ist unheimlich gut um Einfahrten und Abzweigungen zu finden. Und Redundanz ist super um nicht plötzlich eine Vollbremsung hinzulegen falls die Laterne mal nicht will. Konnte man gestern gut beobachten. 

Die Mittagslaufrunde im Osten fand auf verhältnismäßig trockenen Wegen statt und in der Bille ist der Wasserstand deutlich gesunken.


----------



## ws55 (6. Dezember 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> Helmlicht ist unheimlich gut um Einfahrten und Abzweigungen zu finden. Und Redundanz ist super um nicht plötzlich eine Vollbremsung hinzulegen falls die Laterne mal nicht will. Konnte man gestern gut beobachten.



Leuchtet ein, danke. War nur interessenhalber, als Rentner kann ich bei Licht biken.


----------



## hoedsch (12. Dezember 2017)

Da ich aus meinem Fenster auf die Harburger Sümpfe, äh Berge, blicken kann, weiß ich schon genau, wo ich heute nicht mehr hin möchte.


----------



## de_reu (16. Dezember 2017)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Da ich aus meinem Fenster auf die Harburger Sümpfe, äh Berge, blicken kann, weiß ich schon genau, wo ich heute nicht mehr hin möchte.



Und was ist mit morgen? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## jab (17. Dezember 2017)

de_reu schrieb:


> Und was ist mit morgen?



Ich will morgen irgendwann fahren - aber mit möglichst kleinem Trail- und großem Forstweg-Anteil! Hab keinen Bock auf die Pampe. Wäre das ausnahmsweise mal konsensfähig? Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (17. Dezember 2017)

jab schrieb:


> Ich will morgen irgendwann fahren - aber mit möglichst kleinem Trail- und großem Forstweg-Anteil! Hab keinen Bock auf die Pampe. Wäre das ausnahmsweise mal konsensfähig? Jan



Hauptsache mal wieder fahren 

Cu De Reu


----------



## jab (17. Dezember 2017)

12 Uhr KH? Bis zu einer Stunde später wäre für mich auch ok. Jan


----------



## de_reu (17. Dezember 2017)

jab schrieb:


> 12 Uhr KH? Bis zu einer Stunde später wäre für mich auch ok. Jan



12:00 ist o.k., bis denn 

Cu De Reu


----------



## ws55 (17. Dezember 2017)

Hab die eisglatte Anfahrt mit dem bike unterschätzt und mich auf Asphalt hingelegt. Irgendwie wieder nach Hause gekommen und gelaufen. 

Wie wars im Wald, glatt?


----------



## Catsoft (17. Dezember 2017)

ws55 schrieb:


> Hab die eisglatte Anfahrt mit dem bike unterschätzt und mich auf Asphalt hingelegt. Irgendwie wieder nach Hause gekommen und gelaufen.
> 
> Wie wars im Wald, glatt?



Nein, die Verhältnisse waren top. Trocken, halbgefroren, aber kein Eis.


----------



## ws55 (17. Dezember 2017)

Danke, hab’s befürchtet. 

Da ich nur 10 km Anfahrt habe, weigere ich mich, mit dem Auto hinzufahren. Wäre wohl besser gewesen. Ohne Helm wäre es schief gegangen.  

Werde mein Glück morgen Vormittag probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (17. Dezember 2017)

Die Anfahrt auf Asphalt war teilweise eisig, in der Heide wars super.


----------



## hoedsch (17. Dezember 2017)

Bin nach dem Tannenbaumkauf gestartet und nur halb so dreckig wie letzte Woche geworden. Es geht aufwärts.


----------



## gnss (18. Dezember 2017)

Das ganze Wochenende keinen Matsch berührt.


----------



## Catsoft (18. Dezember 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> Das ganze Wochenende keinen Matsch berührt.



Harz?


----------



## gnss (18. Dezember 2017)




----------



## hoedsch (18. Dezember 2017)

Im Harz war ich Samstag auch und bin im Dunkeln auf den Brocken gestiefelt.


----------



## de_reu (18. Dezember 2017)

Was ist mit morgen? Wer ist am Start? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## Catsoft (18. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde es ersuchen, so denn das Wetter passt...


----------



## johanrs (18. Dezember 2017)

Wann trefft ihr euch Diensttags? Nach ein paar Jahren in Kiel bin ich zurück im HH und hab Lust wieder mitzumachen. Treffpunkt ist immer noch Kärntner Hütte?


----------



## de_reu (19. Dezember 2017)

Bin raus,  kein Rad mehr... 

Cu De Reu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (19. Dezember 2017)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Im Harz war ich Samstag auch und bin im Dunkeln auf den Brocken gestiefelt.



Zu Fuß? Irre!



de_reu schrieb:


> Was ist mit morgen? Wer ist am Start?
> 
> Cu De Reu



Der Wille ist da, mal gucken wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.



johanrs schrieb:


> Wann trefft ihr euch Diensttags? Nach ein paar Jahren in Kiel bin ich zurück im HH und hab Lust wieder mitzumachen. Treffpunkt ist immer noch Kärntner Hütte?



1830 abfahrtbereit



de_reu schrieb:


> Bin raus,  kein Rad mehr...
> 
> Cu De Reu





Nach dem traditionellen Weihnachtstauwetter wird es hoffentlich wieder kälter, dann schmeckt der Grünkohl besser. Wann?
https://doodle.com/poll/a8rzi2edfrypcda6


----------



## Catsoft (19. Dezember 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> Zu Fuß? Irre!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch alles Mist mit dem Wetter  und dieses Jahr rettet nicht mal Latsch über den Jahreswechsel....


----------



## hoedsch (19. Dezember 2017)

gnss schrieb:


> Zu Fuß? Irre!
> Natürlich irre, und auch kalt. Als wir am Vormittag wieder runter sind, kam uns ein schiebender MTB Fahrer entgegen, dem wir dann eröffnet haben, dass frühestens ab Bahnübergang Brockenstrasse an ein Aufsitzen zu denken sei.
> Runter hat der bestimmt auch schieben müssen, einfach viel zu tiefer Schnee.
> 
> Ob ich das heute schaffe, weiß ich noch nicht, ich versuche es.


----------



## jab (19. Dezember 2017)

de_reu schrieb:


> Bin raus,  kein Rad mehr...



Was ist mit dem neuen Teil denn passiert?


----------



## johanrs (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich schaffe es heute nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro...


----------



## hoedsch (19. Dezember 2017)

johanrs schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es heute nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro...


Dem schliesse ich mich leider an.


----------



## de_reu (19. Dezember 2017)

jab schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem neuen Teil denn passiert?



Geklaut


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Dezember 2017)

Neeeeee


----------



## gnss (19. Dezember 2017)

Und nun?

Trotz irgendwann einsetzenden Nieselregens war der Boden in der Heide hart und schnell, auf dem Weg zum Paul Roth war es bis auf bekannte Schlammlöcher auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (30. Dezember 2017)

Stube ist für den 23.01. 2000 reserviert. 
https://doodle.com/poll/a8rzi2edfrypcda6


----------



## gnss (1. Januar 2018)

1300


----------



## Catsoft (1. Januar 2018)

Da waren wir schon los zur Hütte. Heute war sogar die Heide matschig 

Robert


----------



## hoedsch (1. Januar 2018)

So früh war ich noch nicht aufnahmefähig und ich bin daher erst um 1345 Uhr los. Am Tag 1 von 365 ist mein Matschbedarf für 2018 definitiv gedeckt.


----------



## Catsoft (2. Januar 2018)

Es soll laut Regenradar ja trocken bleiben.....


----------



## ws55 (2. Januar 2018)

War heute morgen in der Haake und Meyers Park unterwegs, überwiegend Forstwege.Trails nur wo ich weiß, dass ich nicht im Schlamm versinke. War prima, viel putzen bauchte ich nicht. Handfeger reichte.

Frohes neues übrigens und viel Spaß falls ihr heute abend fahrt.

P.S.: Mich würde nochmal eure Reifenwahl für die HaBe interessieren, noch jemand mit dem Hardtail unterwegs? Jetzt andere Reifen als im Sommer? Fahre immer leichte und schnelle Reifen, derzeit Bontrager XR2 Team Issue tubeless. Druck 1,5 vorne und 1,7 hinten. Bin Leichtgewicht. Die Reifen waren auf meinem neuen Procaliber drauf und funktionieren erstaunlich gut. Die extrem technischen Sachen, lass ich eh weg, hab auch keine Vario Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (2. Januar 2018)

ws55 schrieb:


> Reifenwahl für die HaBe



Normalerweise Rocket Ron, sind schnell und halten sogar auf feuchten Wurzeln noch ganz gut.

Sylvester war ich mit Ice Spiker unterwegs, halten nicht nur auf Eis, sondern auch im Schlamm und super schmierigem Untergrund gut; sind aber natürlich langsam.


----------



## ws55 (2. Januar 2018)

RoRo vorn und hinten? Addix Speed wäre interessant. Im Sommer vielleicht RaRa hinten. Schwalbe hatte ich noch nie drauf, bin vorher immer Conti Race King/ x King gefahren. Im Moment braucht es aber mehr grip.


----------



## gnss (2. Januar 2018)

Butcher/Purgatory, Reifen mit Seitenstollen sind super.


----------



## Catsoft (2. Januar 2018)

ws55 schrieb:


> Mich würde nochmal eure Reifenwahl für die HaBe interessieren, noch jemand mit dem Hardtail unterwegs?



War jahrelang mit Raketen Ron in 2.1 unterwegs, jetzt im Sommer mit Maxxis Ardent Race 3c in 2.2 Die Gummimischung taugt aber nix für den Winter, daher jetzt Forekaster Dual Compound in 2.2. Ist das Gegenstück zum NN., gefühlt mit mehr Gripp wegen der Seitenstollen....
Robert


----------



## jab (2. Januar 2018)

ws55 schrieb:


> RoRo vorn und hinten?



ja; waren auf dem neuen Rad drauf und ich bin zufrieden damit.



ws55 schrieb:


> bin vorher immer Conti Race King/ x King gefahren.



ich auch


----------



## ws55 (2. Januar 2018)

gnss schrieb:


> Butcher/Purgatory, Reifen mit Seitenstollen sind super.



Ich glaub, das wäre zu heftig für mich. Hab ja immer 20km Asphalt zu fahren, sollten also schon leicht rollen. Im schwierigen Gelände sicher super. 

Forcaster vorn und Ikon hinten, wäre auch noch was. 

Schießstandtrail, ganz am Ende im sumpfloch, bin ich schon zweimal stecken geblieben.


----------



## ws55 (7. Januar 2018)

War super heute, endlich mal die Sonne gesehen. Hinterm Paul Roth Stein ordentlich Schlamm gepaddelt, Haake und Heide überwiegend  sehr gut zu fahren.


----------



## hoedsch (7. Januar 2018)

Stimmt, heute konnte man den Dreck gut abbürsten, Wasserschlauch war nicht nötig.


----------



## gnss (7. Januar 2018)

Kurz nach Sonnenuntergang war nichts mit Bürsten, der Dreck war fest.


----------



## Tracer (9. Januar 2018)

Seit Monate hat mein Rad statt Schlamm Staub!
Alle Wege vom Rosengarten (Paul Roth, Hasselbrack, Tempelberg) sind heute super zu fahren!
Beste Grüße!
Willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (9. Januar 2018)

Danke Willy, ist heute jemand am Start? Ich würde, aber erstmal den Feierabendverkehr rund um die Hannoversche Brücke angucken, die kommt jetzt weg.


----------



## hoedsch (9. Januar 2018)

Ja, bin dabei.


----------



## Gothic70 (9. Januar 2018)

Ich komme und werde versuchen mit halten zu können


----------



## gnss (9. Januar 2018)

Super, Verkehr sieht gut aus.


----------



## ws55 (13. Januar 2018)

Jemand heute morgen unterwegs gewesen und von der angekündigten Großjagd nördlich rosengartenstraße was mitbekommen?

Bin deswegen in der Haake geblieben. Alles gut fahrbar.


----------



## jab (13. Januar 2018)

Moin allerseits, 

morgen ab 11:00 h von der Kärntner Hütte aus die Schlammqualität testen?

Grüße,  Jan


----------



## jab (14. Januar 2018)

Komisch, dass heute keiner konnte bzw. wollte! Sonne und - zumindest gefühlt - der erste Tag seit einem halben Jahr ohne Schlamm. Das Zeug war fast überall solide durchgefroren.


----------



## hoedsch (14. Januar 2018)

Am Dienstag war der Schlamm auch schon weg.
Heute war ich leider nicht einsatzbereit.


----------



## gnss (14. Januar 2018)

Ich bin nach Mitternacht vom Rad gestiegen, um 1100 gab es Frühstück. Der Boden war heute ein Traum, sogar am Karlstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (16. Januar 2018)

Und? Heute? In Sülldorf geht die Welt unter


----------



## hoedsch (16. Januar 2018)

Hier gibt's auch Schneeregen und nachkommen soll auch noch was.


----------



## gnss (16. Januar 2018)

Bin auch raus. Nächsten Dienstag ist Grünkohl fassen!


----------



## Gothic70 (16. Januar 2018)

Hoffentlich ist das Wetter dann besser


----------



## Catsoft (20. Januar 2018)

Moin!

War jemand heute unterwegs und mag berichten, wie die Bodenverhältnisse sind?

robert


----------



## gnss (20. Januar 2018)

Also daheim sind sie unterirdisch, mit ein wenig Glück ist morgen alles gefroren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (20. Januar 2018)

Zu 90% sind die Wege der Fischbecker Heide fahrbar!


----------



## ws55 (21. Januar 2018)

War überwiegend gut zu fahren heute. Hasselbrack hätte ich mir allerdings lieber sparen sollen. War lange nicht mehr da oben, ist sehr schlammig und teilweise versperrt durch umgefallenes Gehölz. Liegt das schon länger da?


----------



## hoedsch (21. Januar 2018)

Ein paar Bäume liegen schon länger auf dem Hasselbrack. Ob da bei Friederike welche dazu gekommen sind, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, da ich heute zwar am Karlstein war, aber nicht auf dem Hasselbrack.
Insgesamt war der Schlamm noch schmelzend cremig, der Rest noch fest, so dass sich fast alles gut fahren liess. Leider hält der Zustand nicht an und für Dienstag sieht das schon wieder schlimm aus.


----------



## Catsoft (21. Januar 2018)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Leider hält der Zustand nicht an und für Dienstag sieht das schon wieder schlimm aus.


Das befürchte ich bei dem Wetterbericht auch


----------



## gnss (21. Januar 2018)

Hasselbrack sieht aus wie immer, seit Oktober sind da keine Bäume dazu gekommen, Schlamm auch eher normales Niveau. Leider ist das Sonnenloch im Nebel irgendwann kollabiert.


----------



## Catsoft (21. Januar 2018)

gnss schrieb:


> Hasselbrack sieht aus wie immer, seit Oktober sind da keine Bäume dazu gekommen, Schlamm auch eher normales Niveau. Leider ist das Sonnenloch im Nebel irgendwann kollabiert.




Schade! Wir hatten noch eine traumhafte Runde durch die Fischbeker... Inkl. Heidelauf


----------



## gnss (23. Januar 2018)

Nicht vergessen, heute gibt es Grünkohl, die Stube ist reserviert.


----------



## Gothic70 (23. Januar 2018)

Ich muss absagen Elternabend. Sorry Jungs


----------



## flansch09 (23. Januar 2018)

Ich komme direkt zum Lokal.


----------



## helgeb (23. Januar 2018)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Ich komme direkt zum Lokal.


... ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (23. Januar 2018)

auch


----------



## peterbe (23. Januar 2018)

Ich bin auch dabei


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## juju752 (24. Januar 2018)

Was neues aus Hamburg. Bitte gerne einen Stern geben.


----------



## gnss (30. Januar 2018)

Hoffentlich stehe ich um 1830 nicht allein an der Hütte.


----------



## Gothic70 (30. Januar 2018)

Ich bin wiedermal raus, Info abend für die weiterführende Schule meiner Tochter steht heute auf dem Programm


----------



## gnss (30. Januar 2018)

Dreck


----------



## Catsoft (30. Januar 2018)

Viel Dreck


----------



## gnss (6. Februar 2018)

Heute jemand am Start? Der Waldboden war eben hart und schnell wie neueröffnete Betonautobahn.


----------



## hoedsch (6. Februar 2018)

Dann steht einem Besuch des Waldes ja nichts im Wege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (6. Februar 2018)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## gnss (13. Februar 2018)

Eben war alles schön gefroren, meint ihr das wird heute abend wieder so sein?


----------



## Gothic70 (13. Februar 2018)

Ich hoffe


----------



## Tracer (13. Februar 2018)

Heute morgen waren bis 12 Uhr die boden Verhältnis perfekt!


----------



## Tracer (13. Februar 2018)

Aber ich war nicht allein im Wald. 
Da war jemand fleißig!
.....von dem ein Bild zu dem andere waren 15 Meter Entfernung


----------



## gnss (13. Februar 2018)

Danke für den Bericht, ich werde es wagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (13. Februar 2018)

Jetzt hat Willy wieder alles kaputt gefahren.


----------



## hoedsch (14. Februar 2018)

Es war eine tolle Runde gestern, alles war schön hart gefroren und der Schnee knirschte ständig unter den Reifen.


----------



## de_reu (16. Februar 2018)

Wie siehts am Wochenende aus? Würde eine leichte Rekonvaleszensrunde wagen.

Cu De Reu


----------



## Gothic70 (16. Februar 2018)

Ich fahre morgen, aber früh gegen 9 Uhr. Bin sowieso in Harburg Töchterchen zur Sporthalle nach Harburg fahren.


----------



## gnss (17. Februar 2018)

Der Wille ist da. Ich war hier eben laufen und auf den Wegen ist über weite Strecken blankes Eis. Wie ist denn der Boden in Harburg Matthias?


----------



## gnss (17. Februar 2018)

1330 Bodenprobe


----------



## Gothic70 (17. Februar 2018)

Blankes Eis, aber durch die Sonne wird es weniger


----------



## Gothic70 (17. Februar 2018)

Die Abfahrten waren kaum zu fahren, ich habe mich bis Paul Roth gequält und zurück. Aber..........war cool als die Sonne durchkam


----------



## Gothic70 (17. Februar 2018)




----------



## ws55 (17. Februar 2018)

Uui, so schlimm? Wollte morgen Vormittag mal in die Haake und den Kaiserstuhl besuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (17. Februar 2018)

Nachmittags war alles angetaut, das Eis war griffig, aber es war überall Wasser oder Siff. In der Heide war nur Siff.


----------



## ws55 (18. Februar 2018)

Lecker


----------



## gnss (20. Februar 2018)

Und wie ist der Boden heute? Willy warst du unterwegs?


----------



## Gothic70 (20. Februar 2018)

Ich bin heute raus


----------



## gnss (20. Februar 2018)

Ich dann auch.


----------



## hoedsch (20. Februar 2018)

Oh, es will keiner?


----------



## Gothic70 (20. Februar 2018)

Sorry heute nicht


----------



## Tracer (20. Februar 2018)

Vermeide die breite Wege, die sind glatt genauso wie Kreuzungen. Die Singletrails sind alle gut zu fahren.


----------



## gnss (20. Februar 2018)

danke, also so wie hier.

hab keine lust allein im dunkeln an der hütte zu stehen, die personaldecke ist im moment ein wenig dünn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ws55 (20. Februar 2018)

War lange nicht in der Heide. Wie sieht es denn da aus?


----------



## hoedsch (20. Februar 2018)

Perfekte Bedingungen heute. Alles hart gefroren und streckenweise ordentlich Eis.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ws55 (21. Februar 2018)

Genauso wars. Stellenweise Vorsicht walten lassen. Sonst superschöner ruhiger und sonniger Wintermorgen und mal kein Matsch.


----------



## Gothic70 (24. Februar 2018)

Ich wollte morgen ne Runde drehen, kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Gothic70 (25. Februar 2018)

Ok, ja es war eine blöde und sehr sehr rutschige Angelegenheit, die Wege waren super vereisst unter dem Schnee


----------



## hoedsch (25. Februar 2018)

Was, das ist ja blöd. Am Samstag war das Eis doch nur stellenweise vorhanden, wo kommt denn das so schnell wieder her?

Meine Teilnahme am Dienstag ist fraglich, da ich mit der Bahn durch die halbe Republik anreise und die Zuverlässigkeit etwas verbesserungswürdig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (26. Februar 2018)

Werde wenn überhaupt nur mit Spikes fahren, wenn ich sie den aufs Rad bekomme


----------



## Hanswurschtl (26. Februar 2018)

Delf, Clemens, Peter... lang ist's her...
Ich war eben unterwegs, deshalb hier einmal von schlecht nach gut fahrbar sortiert mein heutiger Eindruck:
Im Rosengarten ist es beschissen sieht aber hübsch aus. Ich hab's auf Krampf versucht dort Spaß zu haben, aber da geht so gut wie gar nichts und für Unterholzabfahrten liegt noch nicht genug.  
Die Haake ist bis auf die Hauptwege gut. Die neueren Trails bei der Autobahnbrücke, der alte Schießbahndownhill samt Alternativstrecke und auch der Sennhüttentrail sind Eisfrei. Forstwege, speziell an Wegkreuzungen, sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Am besten läuft es noch in dem Teil östlich vom Falkenbergsweg (Neugrabener Heide bis zum Heidefriedhof) und in der fischbeker Heide natürlich.
Viel Spaß morgen!
Sven


----------



## ws55 (26. Februar 2018)

Das deckt sich komplett mit meinen Erfahrungen. Samstag war eigentlich genauso viel Eis, nur da konnte man es sehen.


----------



## ws55 (27. Februar 2018)

Heute morgen mal die Spur gezogen. War nur in der Fischbecker Heide und etwas östlich vom falkenbergsweg. Ist über Nacht komplett eingeschneit. Steile Anstiege war kein hochkommen, schieben, runter wars ein Eiertanz. 

Spikes sind sicher angebracht. Ich denke in der Haake ist es ähnlich. 

War aber schon schön, bei Sonne durch den Tiefschnee zu radeln.


----------



## gnss (27. Februar 2018)

Bei Schnee bringen Spikes nichts, da halfen nur richtig dicke Schlappen. Ich bin heute raus, keine Lust nachher mein Auto auszubuddeln und mich durch den Feierabendverkehr zu quälen.


----------



## ws55 (27. Februar 2018)

Und bei Eis unter dem Schnee? 
Aber egal, ist glatt.

Am Wochenende tagsüber wohl leichtes Tauwetter angesagt, das wird ne schöne Rutschbahn geben.


----------



## Gothic70 (27. Februar 2018)

Ich heute nicht


----------



## gnss (28. Februar 2018)

Wieviel Schnee liegt in den Habes? Mehr oder weniger als 10cm?


----------



## ws55 (28. Februar 2018)

Schwer zu sagen, mal mehr, mal weniger.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (28. Februar 2018)

Hmm... Markus hat schon erzählt, dass noch gut was runtergekommen ist nachdem ich Montag morgen unterwegs war. 
Tückisch zu fahren?
Ich wollte eigentlich morgen früh nochmal starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ws55 (28. Februar 2018)

Gestern wars komplett eingeschneit und ziemlich tückisch.

Edit: kein Vergleich zu Montag, war da auch unterwegs.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (1. März 2018)

Hab's jetzt erst gelesen, war aber heute morgen trotzdem unterwegs.
Keine Experimente, nur fischbeker Heide und beim Falkenbergsweg die Ecken.
Dort ist alles gut zu fahren.
Es waren gestern wohl zahlreich Schlittenfahrer und Spaziergänger unterwegs, so dass man auf vielen Strecken - sogar einigen Trails - richtig Grip hat. 
Solange kein Schnee mehr dazukommt sollte es bis zum Tauwetter von Tag zu Tag noch besser werden.
Auf unberührten Trails, von denen es kaum noch welche gibt, war's doch noch recht rutschig aber dennoch spaßig.
Bin übrigens mit 2,3er Specialized Ground Control unterwegs. Also nichts Winterspezifisches.


----------



## ws55 (1. März 2018)

Ich war ja auch der erste früh morgens im Neuschnee. 

Danke für die Rückmeldung, das sieht ja dann deutlich besser aus.

Werde es bald wieder versuchen.


----------



## daranus (2. März 2018)

Servus ihr leut! Gleich vorweg, falls ihr sowas im thread hier nicht haben wollt, löscht den post einfach, no problemo! 

Hatte es vor ein paar Tagen mal im Giant Unterforum probiert, aber bisher leider kein Glück gehabt und dacht mir, vielleicht hab ich hier bessere Chancen! Kurzfassung: Geht um die Suche nach einem Laden in Hamburg, wo ich guten Gewissens mein Rad für nen Frühjahrsservice hingeben kann, siehe: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fruehjahrsservice-fuer-giant-reign-in-hamburg.866856/

Danke euch!


----------



## ws55 (2. März 2018)

Haake heute morgen super schön durch den harten Schnee geknirscht.

Tatsächlich sehr gute Bedingungen. Auch die eigentlich vereisten Einmündungen sind von einer festen Schneedecke überzogen. Morgen Test the Best, sowohl Straße als auch Wald und Heide, sollte Spaß machen.

Darf jetzt nur nicht tauen, dann gibt es eine Eisbahn.


----------



## ws55 (2. März 2018)

daranus schrieb:


> Servus ihr leut! Gleich vorweg, falls ihr sowas im thread hier nicht haben wollt, löscht den post einfach, no problemo!
> 
> Hatte es vor ein paar Tagen mal im Giant Unterforum probiert, aber bisher leider kein Glück gehabt und dacht mir, vielleicht hab ich hier bessere Chancen! Kurzfassung: Geht um die Suche nach einem Laden in Hamburg, wo ich guten Gewissens mein Rad für nen Frühjahrsservice hingeben kann, siehe: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fruehjahrsservice-fuer-giant-reign-in-hamburg.866856/
> 
> Danke euch!



Kenne mich im Osten von Hamburg leider nicht weiter aus und warte meine Räder schon immer selber. Was ist denn bei der Schaltung des Giant so speziell?

VON HACHT hat wohl eine sehr gute Werkstatt.


----------



## daranus (2. März 2018)

Ich kann das nicht so gut beschreiben, da ich davon selbst nicht genug ahnung habe. Soweit ich mich erinnere war es aber so, dass manche fahrradläden sagten die schaltung sei überhaupt nicht einzustellen und andere sagten, dass man sich entscheiden muss, welche gänge man "fahrbar" macht, und welche man dafür liegen lässt.

Von Hacht genau, von denen habe ich schonmal was gehört, sind sowas wie die Referenz hier in Hamburg oder?


----------



## gnss (3. März 2018)

Damit haben sie recht, groß-groß fährt man nicht, klein-klein ebenfalls nicht.

Will heute jemand durch den Schnee fetzen? Ich habe so an 1200 gedacht.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (3. März 2018)

Wie ich bereist gestern oder Vorgestern schrieb, aber anscheinend nicht gepostet habe: Mit Foxteilen kann man gut zu Specialized gehen. Vielleicht machen die dir auch den Rest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (4. März 2018)

Würde heute ne kurze Rekonvaleszensrunde drehen wollen. Wer dabei? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## Gothic70 (6. März 2018)

Ich liege mit Grippe im Bett. Also bin ich heute raus


----------



## hoedsch (6. März 2018)

Ich werde den Wald heute nicht betreten und verabschiede mich in den Urlaub.
Das war am Wochenende einfach zu gut, da muss ich mir den Matsch heute nicht gönnen.


----------



## Gothic70 (6. März 2018)

Schönen Urlaub


----------



## Catsoft (10. März 2018)

Moin!

Wa r jemand unterwegs und mag was zu den Bodenverhältnissen in der Heide sagen?

Robert


----------



## gnss (11. März 2018)

Gegen Mittag wird geradelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (13. März 2018)

gnss schrieb:


> Gegen Mittag wird geradelt.


Hast du einen neuen Stahl 29er?

Gesendet von meinem SM-T800 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnss (13. März 2018)

Das ist gebraucht, schwarz rot gelb.


----------



## ws55 (14. März 2018)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wa r jemand unterwegs und mag was zu den Bodenverhältnissen in der Heide sagen?
> 
> Robert



Würd mich auch interessieren und auch wie es im Wald aussieht. War jetzt zwei Wochen nicht da.

Mag jemand was sagen?


----------



## gnss (14. März 2018)

Heide hätte am Sonntag nicht viel besser sein können.


----------



## Schrottfully (17. März 2018)

hi,

ich bin auch aus hamburg und würde gerne mal mitfahren bei euch.
bin jetzt aus dem thread hierher gekommen (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-in-hamburg-und-umgebung.852127/)
trefft ihr euch immer am dienstag ?
habt ihr eine whatsapp gruppe oder sowas (haben hier ja viele gruppen, wie ich festgestellt habe)

wie kann ich euch treffen ?

danke
Johannes


----------



## de_reu (18. März 2018)

Will heute jemand fahren? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## ws55 (22. März 2018)

Alle noch im Winterschlaf? 

Bin selber mittlerweile wieder öfter auf der Straße unterwegs. Abfahrt Kaiserstuhl hat mich am Woe nach dem Oststurm, der neu quer liegende Baum zur Vollbremsung gezwungen. Weiß jemand, ob da schon geräumt wurde? Rumfahren war nicht, absteigen.


----------



## gnss (22. März 2018)

Rumfahren geht.


----------



## ws55 (22. März 2018)

Ok, werd die Spur dann mal suchen ;-)


----------



## Gothic70 (23. März 2018)

Fährt jemand am Wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (23. März 2018)

am sonntag gegen mittag.


----------



## Gothic70 (24. März 2018)

Hast du schon eine Uhrzeit ?


----------



## gnss (24. März 2018)

mittag, vorher ist es mir zu kalt, vorsicht zeitumstellung.


----------



## hoedsch (24. März 2018)

Jetzt wissen wir bescheid.


----------



## Gothic70 (25. März 2018)

Ah ja .................


----------



## gnss (25. März 2018)

Fährt jetzt jemand mit?


----------



## hoedsch (25. März 2018)

Ja.


----------



## de_reu (25. März 2018)

12:00?

CU DeReu


----------



## gnss (25. März 2018)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (26. März 2018)

Die Ergebnisse des gestrigen Fotoshootings habe ich gerade im Netz gefunden:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BgvwCOFghDc/?tagged=paulibärtipshh


----------



## gnss (27. März 2018)

heute jemand am start?


----------



## Gothic70 (27. März 2018)

Ich


----------



## hoedsch (27. März 2018)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich


Ich auch.


----------



## gnss (27. März 2018)

Prima


----------



## de_reu (3. April 2018)

Stau 

Cu De Reu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (3. April 2018)

20 min später 

Cu De Reu


----------



## de_reu (3. April 2018)

Bin raus 

Cu De Reu


----------



## Gothic70 (10. April 2018)

Ich bin heute dabei


----------



## gnss (10. April 2018)

auch, aber nicht die volle distanz


----------



## de_reu (10. April 2018)

Ich auch 

Cu De Reu


----------



## ws55 (12. April 2018)

War heute morgen nach langer Zeit mal wieder am Karlstein und Hasselbrack. Graffiti an beiden Steinen, mitten im Wald. 

Wie lange ist das schon so?

Karlstein wurde gerade gereinigt.​


----------



## hoedsch (12. April 2018)

Die Sprayer wollen halt nicht immer an den S-Bahnen rumhängen, die wollen auch mal in die Natur.


----------



## gnss (17. April 2018)

Heute jemand da?


----------



## Gothic70 (17. April 2018)

Dabei


----------



## Iro_ (17. April 2018)

Wann geht es los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (17. April 2018)

18:30, auch dabei. Lampe für die letzte halbe Stunde nicht vergessen! 

Cu De Reu


----------



## Gothic70 (21. April 2018)

Sonntag jemand unterwegs ?


----------



## de_reu (21. April 2018)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Sonntag jemand unterwegs ?



Wenn ich niemanden mehr zum Segeln finde.  Wann willst du morgen los? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## Gothic70 (22. April 2018)

11 Uhr denke ich


----------



## de_reu (22. April 2018)

Das schaffe ich nicht mehr 

Cu De Reu


----------



## de_reu (22. April 2018)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> 11 Uhr denke ich



12:00 oder besser 12:30 kann ich schaffen 

Cu De Reu


----------



## Gothic70 (24. April 2018)

Ich bin heute raus, Kinder fahrdienst


----------



## de_reu (24. April 2018)

Kommt wer?

Cu De Reu


----------



## hoedsch (24. April 2018)

Scheinbar nicht, daher fällt das wohl aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaegarHH (24. April 2018)

Ich hätte auch mal Lust mich anzuschliessen, wobei bei mir Dienstag ein Problem ist, weil mein einziger Arbeitstag  ... na gut, also derzeit mein fixer Tag an dem ich vor Ort in HH bin und nicht in freier Planung vom HomeOffice arbeite. Müsste ggf. alles mit ins Auto packen und dann direkt von der Arbeit zum Treffpunkt kommen.

Wann startet Ihr i. d. R.?


----------



## de_reu (28. April 2018)

Morgen biken? Wann? 

Cu De Reu


----------



## Gothic70 (28. April 2018)

Ja, 13 Uhr ich glaube ich recht flexibel morgen


----------



## de_reu (28. April 2018)

O.k., 13:00 ist perfekt 

Cu De Reu


----------



## Gothic70 (28. April 2018)

Ok, dann bis morgen


----------



## jab (29. April 2018)

Ich komme auch. Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (29. April 2018)

dabei


----------



## de_reu (5. Mai 2018)

Morgen Biken 13:00 KH

CU DeReu


----------



## hoedsch (5. Mai 2018)

de_reu schrieb:


> Morgen Biken 13:00 KH
> 
> CU DeReu


Morgen und am Dienstag bin ich leider nicht dabei. Ich werde heute Nachmittag eine Runde drehen.


----------



## gnss (5. Mai 2018)

Sonntag und Dienstag kann ich auch nicht. Wann heute nachmittag?


----------



## hoedsch (5. Mai 2018)

gnss schrieb:


> Sonntag und Dienstag kann ich auch nicht. Wann heute nachmittag?


14:30 Uhr


----------



## gnss (5. Mai 2018)

OK da bin ich raus.


----------



## de_reu (5. Mai 2018)

hoedsch schrieb:


> 14:30 Uhr



 A14:40 schaffe ich 


Cu De Reu


----------



## hoedsch (5. Mai 2018)

Ja dann halt 1440


----------



## jab (6. Mai 2018)

Seid ihr alle gestern ausreichend lange gefahren oder hat heute um 13:00 Uhr noch jemand Lust? Jan


----------



## Gothic70 (8. Mai 2018)

ich bin heute dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flansch09 (8. Mai 2018)

Ich seit langer Zeit auch mal wieder


----------



## Iro_ (8. Mai 2018)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## de_reu (10. Mai 2018)

Morgen Deister? 


Cu De Reu


----------



## Giiino (11. Mai 2018)

Hallo an alle Hamburger und alle anderen ^^
ich weiß, dass es hier nicht reingehört, doch ich suche eine Person.

Sascha, fährt/fuhr ein Scott Gambler in rot/weiß und vor ca. 2 Jahren ein Trek Scratch.
Fährt auch Motorrad. Bis vor einigen Monaten noch eine Kawasaki Ninja in schwarz/gold.
Wohnhaft in Hamburg oder Umgebung und arbeitet irgendwas in/bei/für die Börse 
Alter? Ca. 35-45? Glaube ich zumindest

Kennt irgendjemand Sascha? ^^ So viele Saschas wird es wohl nicht geben, welche biken und mit der Börse zutun haben.

(Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass er hier im Forum "SHREDDER" hieß. Aber da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.)


----------



## jab (12. Mai 2018)

de_reu schrieb:


> Morgen Deister?



Moin Delf, "morgen" wäre Deister für mich eine Option. Grüße,  Jan


----------



## Gothic70 (15. Mai 2018)

Ich bin heute dabei


----------



## hoedsch (15. Mai 2018)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute dabei


Ich ebenso.


----------



## jab (15. Mai 2018)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute dabei



Dito.


----------



## Iro_ (15. Mai 2018)

ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (19. Mai 2018)

Morgen biken?


----------



## de_reu (19. Mai 2018)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Morgen biken?



12:30 KH?

Cu De Reu


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Mai 2018)

Ok


----------



## gnss (19. Mai 2018)

Ok


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Mai 2018)

Ein fröhliches Hallo mal wieder!
Kennt jemand von euch eine Forstwegrunde, die ein bisschen Tempo macht? Habe einen gebrochenen Daumen und kann keine Trails fahren, will aber den Trainingsstand nicht völlig verfallen lassen.


----------



## gnss (20. Mai 2018)

Ich kenne Forstwege in Harburg nur bergan. Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein sowas zu finden, allein in der Haake kann man etliche rauf und runter. Sonst auch dir eine schöne Trekkingrunde auf der Seite vom Retinalpark Rosengarten raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Mai 2018)

Ah. Doof ausgedrückt: Ich suche eine Gruppe, die sowas fährt. Also quasi falsch verstandenes Mountainbiken.


----------



## gnss (22. Mai 2018)

heute jemand am start?


----------



## hoedsch (22. Mai 2018)

gnss schrieb:


> heute jemand am start?


Ja


----------



## gnss (22. Mai 2018)

prima


----------



## jab (22. Mai 2018)

gnss schrieb:


> heute jemand am start?



ich auch


----------



## Gothic70 (22. Mai 2018)

Ich habe die Zeit vertrödelt, fahre später.


----------



## de_reu (26. Mai 2018)

Morgen biken? 12:00?


----------



## gnss (26. Mai 2018)

Dabei


----------



## jab (27. Mai 2018)

Ich auch


----------



## jab (29. Mai 2018)

Ist euch allen zu heiß oder ist es eine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass ihr heute fahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (29. Mai 2018)

Fahren, ich schnalle mir ein 5 L fass Bier auf den Rücken und los. Viel trinken heißt es bei diesem Wetter


----------



## gnss (29. Mai 2018)

dabei


----------



## Iro_ (29. Mai 2018)

Ich tue es mir auch an.


----------



## de_reu (29. Mai 2018)

Ich auch


----------



## de_reu (29. Mai 2018)

Stau....


----------



## de_reu (29. Mai 2018)

Stehe immer noch,  bin raus...


----------



## Gothic70 (29. Mai 2018)

Bin fast da


----------



## Gothic70 (1. Juni 2018)

Ich wollte morgen rFrfrüh fahren


----------



## Gothic70 (2. Juni 2018)

Ich fahr doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (2. Juni 2018)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich fahr doch nicht


Wie ist mit morgen (So.), 11:30?


----------



## de_reu (3. Juni 2018)

Fahre 12:30 ne Runde ab KH...


----------



## hoedsch (4. Juni 2018)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass am Dienstag eine ganz normale Runde stattfindet. Oder wurde etwas anderes geplant?


----------



## Gothic70 (4. Juni 2018)

ja, ganz normale Runde, bis morgen


----------



## de_reu (5. Juni 2018)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass am Dienstag eine ganz normale Runde stattfindet. Oder wurde etwas anderes geplant?


Bin unterwegs..


----------



## flansch09 (6. Juni 2018)

Das traditionelle Spargelessen steht wieder an.
Hier der Link zur Terminfindung (12.06. oder 19.06.): https://doodle.com/poll/27nt439i3aaxndm5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flansch09 (8. Juni 2018)

Der Tisch im Stoof Mudders Kroog ist für kommenden Dienstag (12.06.) um 20 Uhr reserviert. Ich habe uns als Spargelesser angekündigt ;-)


----------



## de_reu (10. Juni 2018)

Heute Biken 12:00?


----------



## gnss (10. Juni 2018)

Laut Regenradar ein wenig feucht.


----------



## de_reu (10. Juni 2018)

Stimmt, denn wohl besser nicht...


----------



## jab (12. Juni 2018)

Ich komme heute direkt ins Lokal. Grüße, Jan


----------



## de_reu (12. Juni 2018)

Komme, ist aber Stau


----------



## Gothic70 (12. Juni 2018)

Ich steh auch im Stau


----------



## de_reu (12. Juni 2018)

Bin raus, komme direkt


----------



## peterbe (17. Juni 2018)

Ich würde heute mal wieder mit einer entspannten Trailrunde starten: 11.30 kh


----------



## gnss (17. Juni 2018)

41 Minuten Vorwarnzeit decken gerade Mal die Anfahrtzeit.  Viel Spaß, ich gehe jetzt Rychlebske Stezky unsicher machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (17. Juni 2018)

gnss schrieb:


> 41 Minuten Vorwarnzeit decken gerade Mal die Anfahrtzeit.  Viel Spaß, ich gehe jetzt Rychlebske Stezky unsicher machen.


Hab ich dich nicht gestern noch hier gesehen?


----------



## gnss (17. Juni 2018)

Beim Laufen, packen oder im Auto?


----------



## hoedsch (19. Juni 2018)

Ich bin heute leider nicht dabei. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Juni 2018)

Ich heute auch nicht


----------



## peterbe (19. Juni 2018)

Da habe ich mal zeit und Bock und bin alleine?


----------



## peterbe (19. Juni 2018)

Stau vorm elbtunnel: ich fahr hier...


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Juni 2018)

Das ist ja blöd Peter, nächsten Dienstag klappt es bestimmt.


----------



## Gothic70 (26. Juni 2018)

Nanu heute keiner?


----------



## gnss (26. Juni 2018)

Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flansch09 (26. Juni 2018)

Rippe ist durch...bin raus.


----------



## peterbe (26. Juni 2018)

Ich bin auch da. Aber Felix, was ist dir passiert? Hast du einen Rennen mit Markus gemacht?


----------



## Gothic70 (26. Juni 2018)

Oder noch mehr Kirschen gepflückt am selben Baum gute Besserung


----------



## flansch09 (26. Juni 2018)

Die zunächst diagnostizierte "Prellung" hat vor einer Woche angefangen laut zu knacken. Im Stehen Kirschen pflücken ist keine gute Idee...nächstes Mal kletter ich lieber wieder auf eine Leiter, dann passiert nichts ;-)


----------



## Iro_ (26. Juni 2018)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## gnss (30. Juni 2018)

sonntag 1100 kh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (30. Juni 2018)

Top


----------



## de_reu (1. Juli 2018)

Bin dabei




gnss schrieb:


> sonntag 1100 kh


----------



## gnss (3. Juli 2018)

dabei


----------



## hoedsch (3. Juli 2018)

Klar, es ist Dienstag und die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Gothic70 (3. Juli 2018)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## LowRider4711 (3. Juli 2018)

Möchte auch mal wieder mitfahren. Bis gleich!


----------



## Locke69 (7. Juli 2018)

Moin !
Dürfen auch Auswärtige bei euch mitfahren? Bin vor Jahren mal einige Male dabei gewesen, war immer nett. Die Anreise aus S-H würde mich jedenfalls nicht abhalten. .... 

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Gothic70 (7. Juli 2018)

Hallo Thorsten klar kann’st du mitfahren


----------



## gnss (7. Juli 2018)

sonntag 1100 kh


----------



## hoedsch (7. Juli 2018)

Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Locke69 (8. Juli 2018)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten klar kann’st du mitfahren


Moin!
Sehr freundlich. Fahrt ihr immer noch Dienstags um 18.30 und Sonntags 11.00 Uhr regelmäßig?
Ich werde auf jeden Fall zeitnah bei euch auftauchen. Freue mich jetzt schon!!

Gruß  
T.


----------



## gnss (8. Juli 2018)

Dienstags 1830 außer es regnet, Sonntag nach Absprache.


----------



## de_reu (17. Juli 2018)

Bin da, wer noch?


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Juli 2018)

Hallo Jungs, ich wollte doch mal in den Harz fahren zum biken in ca. Zwei Wochen, wo lohnt es sich hin zu fahren?


----------



## skalis (19. Juli 2018)

Altenau, kannste baden bis zum Abwinken (Ockertalsperre) und Touren in jeden Richtung machen. Klettern geht da auch ...


----------



## gnss (19. Juli 2018)

Oderbrück natürlich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juli 2018)

Ich würde morgen mal den Fitnesstest machen und versuchen mitzuradeln.


----------



## Bergbube (24. Juli 2018)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, ich wollte doch mal in den Harz fahren zum biken in ca. Zwei Wochen, wo lohnt es sich hin zu fahren?


kannst auch mal im Bikepark fahren. Andreasberg bietet sich für Anfänger in dem Bereich an


----------



## jab (24. Juli 2018)

Da Urlaubszeit ist: Wer kommt denn heute? Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juli 2018)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## de_reu (24. Juli 2018)

Heute ist es zu warm, oder?


----------



## jab (24. Juli 2018)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.



Könnte sein, dass es mit dem "Mitradeln" dann nichts wird - ich lass es heute auch sein. Jan


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juli 2018)

Schade aber auch. 
Nächste Woche dann.


----------



## gnss (28. Juli 2018)

so 1100 kh


----------



## gnss (29. Juli 2018)

Keine Meldung bis 1000 keine Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (29. Juli 2018)

Nach meiner Uhr ist es noch vor zehn - bis gleich. Jan


----------



## de_reu (31. Juli 2018)

Wer ist heute am Statt?


----------



## de_reu (31. Juli 2018)

Wer ist heute am Start?


----------



## de_reu (31. Juli 2018)

Wer ist heute am Start?


----------



## Gothic70 (31. Juli 2018)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß heute, fahre jetzt in den Harz nach Altenau zum biken bis Ende der Woche


----------



## gnss (31. Juli 2018)

Viel Spaß.

Dabei, egal wie warm es wird.


----------



## Iro_ (31. Juli 2018)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Juli 2018)

Hier, ich. Eventuell +1.


----------



## jab (31. Juli 2018)

Ich auch


----------



## peterbe (31. Juli 2018)

Ich bin dabei, vielleicht mit meinem Bruder from Downunder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (31. Juli 2018)

Jop


----------



## peterbe (4. August 2018)

Morgen gegen 12.30, soll kalt werden. Startzeit kann sich eventuell noch nach vorne schieben. Sage morgen früh Bescheid.


----------



## de_reu (4. August 2018)

Morgen 13:00?


----------



## gnss (5. August 2018)

Habt ihr das jetzt ausgeknobelt oder wird die Startzeit 15 Minuten vorher bekanntgegeben?


----------



## de_reu (5. August 2018)

13:00 könnte ich schaffen


----------



## de_reu (5. August 2018)

Dann lass uns 13:00 sagen?!


----------



## peterbe (5. August 2018)

Mir ist 13 Uhr zu spät, wir fahren gegen 12 Uhr los. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## gnss (5. August 2018)

12 uhr schaffe ich nicht, 13 uhr ist mir zu spät.

Zeit am Vortag ansagen und durchziehen, dieses hin und her funktioniert nicht! Da kann man es gleich für sich behalten.


----------



## peterbe (5. August 2018)

Hallo Martin, dann fahr doch jetzt los und wir warten auf dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (5. August 2018)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo Martin, dann fahr doch jetzt los und wir warten auf dich.


Dann kucke ich , das ich 12:35 hinbekomme...


----------



## gnss (5. August 2018)

ich nicht


----------



## hoedsch (5. August 2018)

Ich habe mir das mittagliche Chaos erspart und bin allein gefahren. Dienstags steht die Uhrzeit zum Glück fest.


----------



## gnss (7. August 2018)

heute ist viel trinken angesagt


----------



## jab (7. August 2018)

gnss schrieb:


> heute ist viel trinken angesagt



Genau! Und wenn das Wasser alle ist, gehts nach Hause.


----------



## Gothic70 (7. August 2018)

Ich komme auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iro_ (7. August 2018)

jab schrieb:


> Genau! Und wenn das Wasser alle ist, gehts nach Hause.


Ich und meine 3L sind auch dabei.


----------



## peterbe (7. August 2018)

Wenn ihr nicht gleich wieder die erste Stunde wie blöde Wasser verbrennt komme ich gerne rum!


----------



## LowRider4711 (7. August 2018)

Ich komme auch mal wieder mit (soweit mich 0,75L Wasser bringen)


----------



## hoedsch (7. August 2018)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nicht gleich wieder die erste Stunde wie blöde Wasser verbrennt komme ich gerne rum![/QUOTE
> Das ist halt immer das schwere Los mit den Heizdüsen, die dann nach einer Stunde aussteigen.


----------



## LowRider4711 (8. August 2018)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Ich komme auch mal wieder mit (soweit mich 0,75L Wasser bringen)


war eine schöne staubige Runde. Die 0,75L haben leidlich gereicht... *puhh*


----------



## Gothic70 (14. August 2018)

Ich komme heute nicht


----------



## Iro_ (14. August 2018)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## peterbe (14. August 2018)

Die Arbeit hält mich auf, ich schaffe es nicht.


----------



## gnss (14. August 2018)

Dabei


----------



## de_reu (19. August 2018)

Heute biken? 11:30? KH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iro_ (19. August 2018)

Ja


----------



## flansch09 (21. August 2018)

Ich bin heute raus...Sohnemann hat allergisch auf einen Wespenstich reagiert und ich darf mit ihm den Wald nur aus dem Krankenhausfenster sehen.


----------



## Gothic70 (21. August 2018)

Gute Besserung für den Kleinen. Ich und ein Weggefährte aus Pinneberg sind dabei


----------



## gnss (21. August 2018)

Prima.


----------



## hoedsch (21. August 2018)

Ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass ich heute nicht dabei bin.


----------



## Fili2407 (22. August 2018)

Gestern war großartig, ich bin der Weggefährte aus Pinneberg. 
Bis voraussichtlich nächsten Dienstag


----------



## gnss (25. August 2018)

So 1130 kh


----------



## Gothic70 (28. August 2018)

Ich bin heute dabei


----------



## gnss (28. August 2018)

Der Wille ist da, jetzt muss google nur noch weniger als eine Stunde für die Anfahrt ausspucken. Wird eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (28. August 2018)

Ich bin dabei. Jan


----------



## LowRider4711 (28. August 2018)

Ja, ich komme auch mal wieder längst


----------



## peterbe (2. September 2018)

Ich hab noch was vor und bin deswegen sehr früh heut gefahren. War sehr schön.


----------



## Gothic70 (4. September 2018)

Bin heute dabei


----------



## jab (4. September 2018)

Bin auf dem Weg


----------



## LowRider4711 (4. September 2018)

Komme auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (4. September 2018)

War schon, gleich nochmal.


----------



## smlyyy (8. September 2018)

Moin Mädels. Mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage; Lager der Hinterradnabe (Hope 2 Evo) tauschen lassen - kann da jemand eine Werkstatt in der schönsten Stadt empfehlen? Hatte schon mehrere angefragt, allerdings würden die alle irgendwie ungern die Lager anfassen und wieder einpressen.

Danke!


----------



## hoedsch (11. September 2018)

Keine Ahnung, wer das macht, aber ich muss meine Lager auch tauschen, da sie schön rauh sind. Hinten ist da ja etwas komplizierter, wie einem Video zu entnehmen war. Wenn das keiner macht, dann muss ich da wohl irgendwann mal selbst ran.

Aber heute ist Dienstag!


----------



## jab (11. September 2018)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Aber heute ist Dienstag!



Genau! Und ich habe gerade beschlossen, dass es nicht regnen wird. Jan


----------



## Gothic70 (11. September 2018)

Gut ich komme auch


----------



## gnss (12. September 2018)

Hier ist jemand auf die Idee gekommen eine Hauptstraße außerhalb der Ferien neu zu asphaltieren, da war ich leider zu spät.

Rauher Lauf ist bei den Hopenaben ein Feature und stellt sich recht schnell ein. So lange es kein Spiel gibt einfach weiterfahren.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (14. September 2018)

Moin Jungs,
ich fahre Sonntag um elf ne traillastige Runde.
Jemand dabei?
CU Svenni


----------



## Iro_ (15. September 2018)

Ich würde da mitmachen, melde mich aber morgen früh noch mal ob ich es schaffe.


----------



## Iro_ (16. September 2018)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## jab (18. September 2018)

Das wird dann eine kurze Runde für mich, aber wenn noch wer kommt, bin ich heute dabei. Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (18. September 2018)

Na denn. Wir können damit leben, wenn du nicht so lang kannst.


----------



## Gothic70 (18. September 2018)

Ich kann lange heute


----------



## Gothic70 (25. September 2018)

Ich werde eute die elbvororte unsicher machen, ich kann das Auto nicht mehr sehen heute euch viel Spaß


----------



## hoedsch (25. September 2018)

Ich bin da.


----------



## hoedsch (25. September 2018)

Welch ein Andrang hier.


----------



## flensbernd (28. September 2018)

Moin. 
Morgen früh, Samstag 10.30 jemand Lust auf Start an KH? Mittellange traillastige Runde gerne.
Grüße, Bernd


----------



## flensbernd (28. September 2018)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> ich fahre Sonntag um elf ne traillastige Runde.
> Jemand dabei?
> CU Svenni


Vielleicht bin ich dabei, Sven. Schreibe morgen nochmal.
Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## de_reu (29. September 2018)

flensbernd schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich dabei, Sven. Schreibe morgen nochmal.
> Grüße
> Bernd


Hätte morgen auch Bock, aber nicht so früh...


----------



## gnss (30. September 2018)

Ich fahre heute um 1300.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (30. September 2018)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute um 1300.


1300 is o.k., bin dabei


----------



## aikoroeder (30. September 2018)

startet Ihr am Feiertag (3.10.) eine Runde in den HaBes?


----------



## Locke69 (1. Oktober 2018)

aikoroeder schrieb:


> startet Ihr am Feiertag (3.10.) eine Runde in den HaBes?


Gute Frage!
Ich wäre gerne dabei..... 

Gruß, 
T.


----------



## hoedsch (2. Oktober 2018)

Wer von den üblichen Verdächtigen würde denn nachher überhaupt fahren wollen? Wenn sich keiner meldet, dann komme ich auch nicht.


----------



## gnss (2. Oktober 2018)

Will fahren, will aber nicht nass werden.


----------



## Gothic70 (2. Oktober 2018)

So wie es jetzt schüttet denke ich nicht das ich fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (2. Oktober 2018)

Sitze im Büro fest und bin raus.


----------



## hoedsch (2. Oktober 2018)

Dann fällt das heute wohl aus.


----------



## aikoroeder (2. Oktober 2018)

Wie schaut es morgen am Feiertag?

Locke69: wann willst starten? 11 Uhr?


----------



## Gothic70 (2. Oktober 2018)

11 Uhr ok bin dabei


----------



## Gothic70 (3. Oktober 2018)

Bin raus, wenn keiner schreibt fahre ich an der Elbe


----------



## hoedsch (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde am Sonntag um 11 Uhr fahren.


----------



## gnss (6. Oktober 2018)

Dabei.


----------



## jab (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## gnss (7. Oktober 2018)

Wo bist du denn hin? Die Brunnenbaustelle ist fertig, wir sind rechts durch die Baumstämme. Bin dann nochmal hoch und den linken Weg gefahren, danach nochmal alle zusammen den ganzen Weg von oben um zu gucken ob du irgendwo bist, kein Jan da.


----------



## gnss (9. Oktober 2018)

Heute dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (9. Oktober 2018)

Bei dem Wetter auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Gothic70 (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich auch


----------



## de_reu (9. Oktober 2018)

gnss schrieb:


> Heute dabei.


Ich auch


----------



## peterbe (14. Oktober 2018)

Der frühe Vogel kämpft um seine Form, um demnächst mal wieder mithalten zu können...


----------



## gnss (14. Oktober 2018)

Schön, aber nicht früh. Das war früh:


----------



## hoedsch (15. Oktober 2018)

peterbe schrieb:


> Der frühe Vogel kämpft um seine Form, um demnächst mal wieder mithalten zu können...


Nach Sonnenstand und Aufnahmeposition hätte ich jetzt geschätzt, dass Mittag schon durch ist. Aber schön, dass Du den Wiedereinstieg avisierst.


----------



## peterbe (15. Oktober 2018)

Früh ist ja relativ... ach ja, das Foto ist auf der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages, also: im Fotoalbum anklicken und liken!


----------



## hoedsch (16. Oktober 2018)

Die Kommentare zu dem Foto auf der Fotoseite sind ebenfalls hitverdächtig. 
Nachher gehts dann in den Wald.


----------



## gnss (16. Oktober 2018)

Mausoline hat kurze Beine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (16. Oktober 2018)

Mein Weg über die Elbe ist kmplett dicht, bin raus.


----------



## Gothic70 (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin heute auch rau


----------



## de_reu (16. Oktober 2018)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute auch rau


Kommt wer, dann komme ich auch


----------



## de_reu (16. Oktober 2018)

Komme


----------



## de_reu (20. Oktober 2018)

Morgen biken? 12:30?


----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2018)

dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stropa (20. Oktober 2018)

Moin.
Ich bin Stefan und ganz neu hier.......
Hatte auch vor morgen zu fahren, evt könnte ich ja mit Euch mitkommen.
Wo fahrt ihr und wo trefft ihr euch?


----------



## hoedsch (21. Oktober 2018)

12:30 Kärntner Hütte, bin dabei.


----------



## peterbe (21. Oktober 2018)

Ich komme auch!


----------



## hoedsch (23. Oktober 2018)

16 Uhr und Mistwetter. Ich denke, ich kann die heutige Veranstaltung absagen.


----------



## Gothic70 (23. Oktober 2018)

Jo


----------



## gnss (23. Oktober 2018)

Einmal am Tag duschen reicht.


----------



## peterbe (23. Oktober 2018)

Für die Wintermotivation, wer will mitmachen?

https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/224


----------



## gnss (27. Oktober 2018)

So 1100


----------



## de_reu (27. Oktober 2018)

gnss schrieb:


> So 1100


Mir wäre 12:30 lieber, 11:00 werde ich nicht schaffen.!


----------



## hoedsch (27. Oktober 2018)

gnss schrieb:


> So 1100


Passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (27. Oktober 2018)

Es ist Zeitumstellung, da bekommst du eine Stunde geschenkt.


----------



## peterbe (27. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin um 11 dabei. Brauch ich fette Sandschluffen oder fahren wir normale Trails?


----------



## de_reu (27. Oktober 2018)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich bin um 11 dabei. Brauch ich fette Sandschluffen oder fahren wir normale Trails?


Ah, noch ein Grund!


----------



## gnss (28. Oktober 2018)

Glaube der Sand hat sich nach dem Regen ein wenig gesetzt.


----------



## T_N_T (28. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen. War geil!

Beim Entlüften der Sattelstütze wurde das rosa Hydrauliköl schön braun (s. Foto). Mir schwant das System ist etwas undicht!? Mal sehen wie lange es hält.

Schönes Restwochenende!


----------



## de_reu (29. Oktober 2018)

Wer ist morgen dabei; gab ja gestern schon Absagen und es ist Brückentag...


----------



## jab (30. Oktober 2018)

Wenn das Wetter wider Erwarten mitspielen sollte, wäre ich heute dabei. Aktuell ist in Harburg allerdings ziemlich ekliger Sprühregen. Jan


----------



## Gothic70 (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich komme nicht


----------



## de_reu (30. Oktober 2018)

Regnen soll es ja nicht, aber, wenn niemand kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stropa (30. Oktober 2018)

Wann geht's denn los?


----------



## jab (30. Oktober 2018)

de_reu schrieb:


> Regnen soll es ja nicht...



Daran glaube ich noch nicht so recht (Regenradar!), ich werde es kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## jab (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin heute raus


----------



## Fili2407 (30. Oktober 2018)

Moin, fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Gothic70 (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich wäre dabei 10 Uhr ?


----------



## Fili2407 (2. November 2018)

Morgen 10 Uhr KH, habe Zeit bis circa 13:30/14:00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (2. November 2018)

12:00 wäre nett


----------



## de_reu (3. November 2018)

Morgen, Sonntag 12:30?!


----------



## hoedsch (3. November 2018)

Leider ist meine Gabel noch im Service.


----------



## gnss (6. November 2018)

Bin heute da, außer es schreibt bis 1700 niemand.


----------



## Gothic70 (6. November 2018)

Sorry, ich habe eine Verabredung mit eine Farbrolle (Dachboden streichen)


----------



## gnss (6. November 2018)

Die Straßen sind sowieso zu voll.


----------



## peterbe (11. November 2018)

Ich bin heute erst nach dem Regen gestartet und hatte schöne trockene Trails


----------



## gnss (11. November 2018)

Und der Mullersand ist weg. Nur die Blätter im dichten Buchenwald nerven, aber irgendetwas ist immer.


----------



## peterbe (11. November 2018)

Durch die Buchenblätter zu stoben ist doch mit das feinste, was es gibt! Wann bist du denn heute gefahren? Hab deinen Wagen an der KH gesehen.


----------



## gnss (11. November 2018)

Kurz nachdem der Regen durch war, so gegen 1300, hab mich kurz nach Sonnenuntergang gefragt, ob du mit Lampe los bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (11. November 2018)

Bin von der Hundewiese im Dunkeln gefahren. Aber das Laub macht ja die Wege hell...


----------



## Catsoft (11. November 2018)

gnss schrieb:


> Und der Mullersand ist weg. Nur die Blätter im dichten Buchenwald nerven, aber irgendetwas ist immer.



Was wirklich nervt ist, dass ich nach 2 Wochen Ausfall wegen Hexe mit jetzt einen Virus eingefangen habe. Das nervt!


----------



## gnss (13. November 2018)

Zu lange im Büro, bin raus, aber es scheint eh niemand zu fahren.


----------



## peterbe (13. November 2018)

Da ich heute einen Jobtermin südlich der Elbe hatte, kam das Rad hintendrauf und ich bin schon am frühen Nachmittag die DOD-Runde gefahren. Die paar Tropfen von oben waren nicht der rede wert... Nur danach mich wieder zur Arbeit zu motivieren, war nicht so einfach...


----------



## peterbe (15. November 2018)

Herbst ist glaube ich meine Lieblingsbike-Jahreszeit. Heute noch im hellen Feierabend gemacht und ab durch die Elbhänge


----------



## peterbe (16. November 2018)

Wenn euch dieses Foto gefällt, könnt ihr es zum Foto des Tages liken: auf das Foto klicken und dann mit einem Stern liken.
Und demnächst mach ich von unserer DOD-Runde mal ein schönes Foto...


----------



## gnss (16. November 2018)

Die Farben und das Licht sind im Herbst super, dunkel, kalt und feucht nervt.


----------



## peterbe (18. November 2018)

Wollen wir heute um 12.00 zu einer Trailtour starten? Oder 12.30?


----------



## hoedsch (18. November 2018)

12:00 Uhr ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (18. November 2018)

Ok!  12 Uhr


----------



## gnss (18. November 2018)

dabei


----------



## gnss (20. November 2018)

bin heute raus, mir reicht der ostwind auf dem heimweg.


----------



## peterbe (20. November 2018)

Ich fröstele noch von Sonntag... heute eher Gymnastik im Warmen...


----------



## Gothic70 (20. November 2018)

Ich gehe auch ins warme


----------



## hoedsch (20. November 2018)

Ok, dann stelle ich mich auch nicht an die Hütte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (21. November 2018)

Schön kalt und windig war es, aber für 90 Minuten hat es gereicht.


----------



## gnss (24. November 2018)

So 1130 KH wenn es nicht soddert.


----------



## T_N_T (24. November 2018)

Moin,
Würde mich anschließen.
Bis morgen
Niklas


----------



## T_N_T (25. November 2018)

Komme 5 Minuten später. Sorry


----------



## gnss (27. November 2018)

1830 geht los.


----------



## hoedsch (27. November 2018)

jo


----------



## peterbe (27. November 2018)

Tut mir leid, aber es ist mir zu kalt....


----------



## peterbe (2. Dezember 2018)

Bei dem Wetter werde ich heute eher eine kleine Runde durch die Elbhänge fahren.

Wie sieht es denn in diesem Jahr mit Grünkohlessen aus? Wollen wir noch einen Termin vor Weihnachten suchen?


----------



## gnss (2. Dezember 2018)

Sieht aus als ob es gegen 1300 aufhört, dann drehe ich um 1400 eine Runde durch die Heiden.

Wegen Grünkohl haben wir uns letze Dienstag unterhalten, eher im neuen Jahr und vielleicht nicht im SMK.


----------



## hoedsch (2. Dezember 2018)

Ich war gestern im Wald, nachdem ich den heutigen Wetterbericht gesehen hatte.
Wir können gerne in den SMK gehen, da gibt es ja auch was anderes zu Essen. Ich jetzt schon 3x Grünkohlessen und jedes mal war es besser als im SMK.
Stell doch einfach mal eine Terminabfrage rein, dann sehen wir ja ob es passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (2. Dezember 2018)

Wie sieht es denn am 11.12. oder am 18.12 aus?
Ich kann an beiden Tagen. Und wo? Ich denke, wenn ihr eine schöne Idee habt, die zu den Habes und zu Grünkohl passt, können wir gerne auch mal die Tradition brechen und woanders hingehen. wobei es im SMK eigentlich sehr ruhig zum quatschen ist. Habt ihr Alternativen?


----------



## jab (3. Dezember 2018)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am 11.12. oder am 18.12 aus?



Mir passen beide Tage.


----------



## gnss (3. Dezember 2018)

Beide Tage vielleicht, in der Umgebung hat am Dienstag alles Ruhetag oder macht recht früh dicht, also SMK.

Terminplan hat sich aktualisiert, 11 nein, 18 ja.


----------



## hoedsch (3. Dezember 2018)

gnss schrieb:


> Terminplan hat sich aktualisiert, 11 nein, 18 ja.


Bei mir umgedreht, 11 ja, 18 eher nein.


----------



## peterbe (3. Dezember 2018)

Was war das früher schön, als es noch keine Online-Terminabsprachen gab... „eher“ ist ja ein etwas inkonketes Ralativpronomen... also neuer Vorschlag: 8. Januar oder ihr konkretisiert das „eher“ ...


----------



## hoedsch (4. Dezember 2018)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Bei mir umgedreht, 11 ja, 18 eher nein.


18 eher nein bedeutet, dass ich bei planmäßiger Ankunft meines Fernzuges gegen 21 Uhr im SMK sein könnte.

Aber heute geht es erstmal in den Wald.


----------



## jab (4. Dezember 2018)

peterbe schrieb:


> 8. Januar oder ihr konkretisiert das „eher“ ...



Ich bin im Januar "leider" nicht da.


----------



## gnss (4. Dezember 2018)

anwesend, also heute


----------



## peterbe (4. Dezember 2018)

Ich komm auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (5. Dezember 2018)

Termin ist vorverlegt, kann auch am 11.


----------



## peterbe (5. Dezember 2018)

Also: Grünkohlessen findet am 11. Dezember um 20 Uhr im Stoov Mutters Koog statt. Vorher ne Runde Warmfahren ab KH... ich reserviere einen Tisch
Wer ist dabei:
Peter,


----------



## gnss (5. Dezember 2018)

peterbe schrieb:


> Also: Grünkohlessen findet am 11. Dezember um 20 Uhr im Stoov Mutters Koog statt. Vorher ne Runde Warmfahren ab KH... ich reserviere einen Tisch
> Wer ist dabei:
> Peter,


Martin


----------



## hoedsch (5. Dezember 2018)

peterbe schrieb:


> Also: Grünkohlessen findet am 11. Dezember um 20 Uhr im Stoov Mutters Koog statt. Vorher ne Runde Warmfahren ab KH... ich reserviere einen Tisch
> Wer ist dabei:
> Peter,


Ich


----------



## flansch09 (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich auch


----------



## helgeb (6. Dezember 2018)

peterbe schrieb:


> Also: Grünkohlessen findet am 11. Dezember um 20 Uhr im Stoov Mutters Koog statt. Vorher ne Runde Warmfahren ab KH... ich reserviere einen Tisch
> Wer ist dabei:
> Peter,


helgeb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (7. Dezember 2018)

peterbe schrieb:


> Also: Grünkohlessen findet am 11. Dezember um 20 Uhr im Stoov Mutters Koog statt. Vorher ne Runde Warmfahren ab KH... ich reserviere einen Tisch
> Wer ist dabei:



ich auch


----------



## peterbe (8. Dezember 2018)

De Regen hat aufgehört. Ich fahr jetzt an der Elbe.


----------



## peterbe (8. Dezember 2018)

*Tisch ist reserviert, Dienstag ist Grünkohl-Time. Vorher ein wenig Warmfahren. 20 Uhr gibts Essen*

Frage an die Harburger: Kommt man über den Ehesdorfer Heuweg wieder bis zum Freilichtmuseum? Oder muss man über Marmsdorf fahren? Ich würde gerne vorher mein Auto oben abstellen. Heute war das regenfreie Fenster eher klein, da bin ich auf meiner Seite der Elbe geblieben


----------



## hoedsch (10. Dezember 2018)

Der Ehestorfer Heuweg müsste frei sein. Die Schilder an der B73 waren gestern nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## gnss (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich komme nur zum Essen.


----------



## peterbe (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich Pack mein Auto oben bei eben Restaurants und kommen dann mit dem Fahrrad runter gefahren.


----------



## helgeb (11. Dezember 2018)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich komme nur zum Essen.


ich auch


----------



## jab (11. Dezember 2018)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich komme nur zum Essen.



ich auch


----------



## hoedsch (12. Dezember 2018)

Der Grünkohl war diesmal richtig lecker und auch ausreichend. Meine Befürchtung traf zum Glück nicht zu.
Dann hoffen wir mal auf die Spargeloffensive im Mai/Juni.


----------



## peterbe (12. Dezember 2018)

Hat mir gut gefallen gestern, außerdem hatte ich nach unserer Tour einen Grund, heute in den Keller zu gehen. Kleine Ursache, Große Wirkungen: das Lager hinterm Freilauf hat’s geschrotet und die Kugeln zwischen des Freilaufsperrklinken waren der Krach. 4,95€ Ersatzteilpreis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (14. Dezember 2018)

Was is nu am Samstag mit Rekonvaleszenzrunde? Ich glaube ich habe den Grünkohl jetzt ausgeschwitzt und könnte es wagen.


----------



## peterbe (14. Dezember 2018)

Morgen 13 Uhr?


----------



## gnss (14. Dezember 2018)

Das ist ja knapp vor Licht mitnehmen. OK. Ist das grüne Monster wieder einsatzbereit?


----------



## peterbe (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich warte noch auf das Lager. Morgen also mal Fully.


----------



## peterbe (15. Dezember 2018)

Heute passte es mit trockenen Trails und viel Tempo gegen die Kälte


----------



## gnss (15. Dezember 2018)

War super! Ich fahre am Sonntag um 1145 nochmal.

Klettersteigvideo:


----------



## Gothic70 (15. Dezember 2018)

Ja. Wer nicht regelmäßig schaut hat selber schuld............ich habe das essen wohl verpasst, blöd.


----------



## hoedsch (16. Dezember 2018)

Sonntag 11 45 ist ok.


----------



## peterbe (18. Dezember 2018)

Wer ist denn heut im Wald? Ich würde fahren, wenn jemand dabei ist. Sonst geh ich in die Elbhänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (18. Dezember 2018)

Entschieden, ich geh in die Elbhänge.


----------



## peterbe (24. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin dann mal bis Neujahr weg und wünsch euch schöne Feiertage. Der Weg durch die Habes und den Stufenwald war heut endlich Jahreszeitgemäss matschig!


----------



## Fili2407 (24. Dezember 2018)

Morgen um 09:30 plane ich eine Runde zu drehen. Kommt jemand mit?
Edit: Absage wegen keine Mitfahrer.


----------



## de_reu (26. Dezember 2018)

Will morgen Vormittag jemand fahren?


----------



## gnss (26. Dezember 2018)

Vormittag ist 1130?


----------



## de_reu (26. Dezember 2018)

gnss schrieb:


> Vormittag ist 1130?


Oder 11:00?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iro_ (27. Dezember 2018)

ich bin auch dabei, war aber fast drei Monate nicht auf dem Rad.


----------



## gnss (27. Dezember 2018)

OK 1100


----------



## gnss (6. Januar 2019)

Ich fahre um 1300 eine Runde. Meldungen bis 1240 möglich.


----------



## peterbe (6. Januar 2019)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## hoedsch (6. Januar 2019)

War eine nette Runde heute, auch wenn der Initiator fehlte. Bis zum Schluß war man auch noch im Trockenen unterwegs.


----------



## gnss (6. Januar 2019)

Ausversehen das falsche Vorderrad in den Kofferraum geworfen.  Der Boden war tatsächlich besser als erwartet.


----------



## Catsoft (6. Januar 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> Ausversehen das falsche Vorderrad in den Kofferraum geworfen.  Der Boden war tatsächlich besser als erwartet.



Wie? 29 statt 27,5? Wenn´s so war besser als ich. ich hab das mal erst am Gardasee festgestellt.


----------



## gnss (6. Januar 2019)

15x100 statt 15x110. Bist du auch zurückgefahren und hast das richtige geholt?


----------



## peterbe (6. Januar 2019)

Wielands hast du denn für das neue Vordrrad gebraucht? Bist du noch im Regen gelandet? Bei uns hat’s schon zum Ende hin ganz schön getropft.


----------



## gnss (7. Januar 2019)

Bin kurz nach zwei gestartet und war um 1640 wieder an der Hütte, der Nieselregen war schön warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (8. Januar 2019)

bin heute raus.


----------



## peterbe (8. Januar 2019)

Ich bin heut schon zweimal nass geworden, ich häng heut Abend meine Füße auf die Heizung.


----------



## de_reu (8. Januar 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> bin heute raus.


O.k., wenn keiner kommt, bin ich auch raus


----------



## de_reu (12. Januar 2019)

Morgen biken? 12:30?!


----------



## Gothic70 (12. Januar 2019)

Ich hätte schon Lust würde es aber vom Wetter abhängig machen


----------



## peterbe (12. Januar 2019)

Wenn’s Wetter ok ist, bin ich dabei. Nassgeregnet würde ich heut schon an der Elbe


----------



## Gothic70 (13. Januar 2019)

Moin, ich bin bei dem wetter raus, euch viel Spaß


----------



## peterbe (13. Januar 2019)

Beim Blick aus dem Fenster und aufs Wetter: ich bin raus.


----------



## peterbe (14. Januar 2019)

Gestern regen, morgen Regen; da habe ich spontan heute eine schnelle kalten Elbrunde eingelegt. Wenn euch das Foto gefällt, könnt ihr es zum Foto des Tages wählen (Einfach auf das Bild gehen und gefällt mir klicken) - Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (15. Januar 2019)

Warum regnet es eigentlich immer Dienstags und am Wochenende?


----------



## T_N_T (18. Januar 2019)

Hat hier schon jemand Ausflugspläne für dieses Wochenende? Ohne Regen könnte es zwar etwas ungewohnt werden und vielleicht ist sogar der Matsch gefroren. Hat trotz dieser Widrigkeiten jemand Lust auf eine Tour?


----------



## peterbe (18. Januar 2019)

Hallo, ich kann an diesem Wochenende nur morgen im Wald unterwegs sein. Ich würde wahrscheinlich gegen 14:00 Uhr an der KH starten.


----------



## peterbe (18. Januar 2019)

Hallo, ich kann an diesem Wochenende nur morgen im Wald unterwegs sein. Ich würde wahrscheinlich gegen 14:00 Uhr an der KH starten.


----------



## T_N_T (18. Januar 2019)

Hi Peter, würde mir passen. Cool. Licht wird nicht erforderlich sein oder kommst du mit Licht? 
BG
Niklas


----------



## peterbe (18. Januar 2019)

Ohne Licht. 2-2,5 h sollten gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T_N_T (18. Januar 2019)

Sehe ich auch so. Cool. Bis morgen. 14:00 KH.


----------



## de_reu (19. Januar 2019)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ohne Licht. 2-2,5 h sollten gehen.


Bin auch dabei


----------



## T_N_T (19. Januar 2019)

Sehr gut. Bis gleich!


----------



## T_N_T (19. Januar 2019)

War mal wieder sehr geil. Ich bin allerdings froh, dass meine Anschlussrunde in die Badewanne ging und nicht zur Este. Brrrrrrrrrrrrr! Dennoch viel Spaß @gnss!


----------



## peterbe (19. Januar 2019)

Herrlicher Sonnenuntergangsride!


----------



## gnss (20. Januar 2019)

Nach den trüben Tagen ein Traum. 

1230 KH? Rekonvaleszenzrunde, Meldungen bis 11:45 möglich.


----------



## peterbe (22. Januar 2019)

Heut haben wir mal trockene, harte Trails! 18.30 losfahren, bis es zu kalt ist...


----------



## gnss (22. Januar 2019)

Dabei


----------



## hoedsch (22. Januar 2019)

Ein Elend, kein Regen und ich darf nicht aufs Rad.


----------



## peterbe (22. Januar 2019)

Heut sind wir zu dritt eine recht frische Runde über feine Trails gefahren. Als Begleiter hatten wir die ganze Zeit den riesigen Mond zwischen den Bäumen an unserer Seite. Hat Felix aber nicht vor Luftverlust geschützt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (25. Januar 2019)

Wenn das Wetter nicht zu mies ist, werde ich morgen (Sa) gegen 13 Uhr zu einer Trailrunde aufbrechen.


----------



## T_N_T (26. Januar 2019)

Ich kann dieses Wochenende leider nicht. Dir/Euch Viel Spaß!


----------



## gnss (26. Januar 2019)

Wetter ist mies.


----------



## peterbe (26. Januar 2019)

Sic! Ich geh heut in den Keller und putze meine Räder...


----------



## gnss (29. Januar 2019)

Heute jemand da? Ich will, mal gucken ob die Bahn mich rechtzeitig nach HH bringt.


----------



## peterbe (29. Januar 2019)

Kein Regen: Ich bin dabei (mit fetten Reifen)


----------



## gnss (29. Januar 2019)

Schaffe ich.


----------



## hoedsch (30. Januar 2019)

War eine tolle Runde gestern, leider wieder mit dem altbekannten Defekt und bei mir noch etwas verkürzt. Bis auf den komischen Schlamm in der Haake war der Boden top.


----------



## peterbe (30. Januar 2019)

Ich werde die Reparaturversuche an der Nabe nicht weiterverfolgen und das Rad neu einspeichen mit einer sorgenfreien DT 350-Nabe...
Der Schieberückweg war dann auch noch etwas länger, da rollen garnicht mehr ging...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (3. Februar 2019)

1230, Meldungen bis 1200 möglich


----------



## hoedsch (3. Februar 2019)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## gnss (5. Februar 2019)

Ich bin heute raus, der Boden war mit heute morgen zu sehr Schokopudding.


----------



## peterbe (5. Februar 2019)

Also, ich würde heute fahren und fahrbare Trails suchen. Mein fettes Rad ist wieder einsatzbereit...


----------



## hoedsch (5. Februar 2019)

Na dann komme ich vorbei.


----------



## de_reu (5. Februar 2019)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Na dann komme ich vorbei.


Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (5. Februar 2019)

Der Boden war gut heute.


----------



## gnss (8. Februar 2019)

Die Wetterfrösche behaupten, dass es morgen Nachmittag warm, trocken und ein wenig windig sein soll, also Samstag 1230, Meldungen bis 1130 möglich.


----------



## T_N_T (8. Februar 2019)

Bin dieses Wochenende leider raus. Euch gutes Wetter und viel Spaß!


----------



## Catsoft (8. Februar 2019)

Ich werd´s versuchen....


----------



## peterbe (8. Februar 2019)

Ich such eher Sonntag ein Sonnenloch


----------



## Catsoft (9. Februar 2019)

Ich bin wohl raus, Körper will nicht :-(


----------



## peterbe (10. Februar 2019)

Ich such heut noch mal ein relativ regenfreies Fenster. Entweder gegen 1 oder gegen 3. Wäre noch jemand dabei?


----------



## de_reu (10. Februar 2019)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich such heut noch mal ein relativ regenfreies Fenster. Entweder gegen 1 oder gegen 3. Wäre noch jemand dabei?


Ja


----------



## hoedsch (10. Februar 2019)

Schnorchel nicht vergessen.


----------



## peterbe (10. Februar 2019)

Also, 15 Uhr KH, mit Schnorchel... und falls wir in Altona schon schwimmen müssen, sagen wir um 14 Uhr noch mal Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (10. Februar 2019)

Regenfreies Fenster: 13.45 kh!


----------



## hoedsch (10. Februar 2019)

Also ich fahre heute nicht in den Wald.


----------



## peterbe (10. Februar 2019)

Wir haben heut das regenfreies Fenster von 2-4 Uhr genutzt, um zumindest in der Heide relativ trockene Trails zu finden. Der Rest: nun gut, wir hatten bisher einen relativ matschfreien Winter, da darf es auch mal derber sein...


----------



## gnss (12. Februar 2019)

Der Boden ist toll, bin da.


----------



## peterbe (12. Februar 2019)

Da sach ich ma nich nein!


----------



## hoedsch (12. Februar 2019)

Nützt ja nichts, ist ja Dienstag.


----------



## de_reu (12. Februar 2019)

Jo!


----------



## gnss (16. Februar 2019)

So 1200 Rampenparadies, Meldungen bis 1100


----------



## T_N_T (17. Februar 2019)

1200 ist für mich leider nicht darstellbar. Ich werde aber am Nachmittag eine Runde fahren. Voraussichtlich so ab 15:00.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (17. Februar 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> So 1200 Rampenparadies, Meldungen bis 1100


12:15 kann ich schaffen!


----------



## gnss (17. Februar 2019)

1215 passt, um 1500 braucht man fast ne Lampe.


----------



## T_N_T (17. Februar 2019)

Yo. Nehme ich auch für alle Fälle mit.

Würde mich Euch ja auch gerne anschließen, habe aber Verpflichtungen, die das zeitlich verhindern. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## gnss (19. Februar 2019)

Bin heute raus, Bahn will schon auf dem Hinweg nicht.


----------



## peterbe (19. Februar 2019)

Heut hält mich die Arbeit auf - ich schaff es nicht.


----------



## de_reu (19. Februar 2019)

Wie, kommt keiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (19. Februar 2019)

Bist Du dabei?


hoedsch schrieb:


> Nützt ja nichts, ist ja Dienstag.


t Du


----------



## hoedsch (19. Februar 2019)

Nee, das schaffe ich nicht mehr.


----------



## peterbe (23. Februar 2019)

So 12 Uhr KH Trailtour


----------



## jab (23. Februar 2019)

Bin dabei. Jan


----------



## gnss (23. Februar 2019)

+1


----------



## Iro_ (24. Februar 2019)

-exp(Pi*i)


----------



## gnss (24. Februar 2019)

War ein wenig schwer Rampensprinter und todesmutige Abfahrer unter einen Hut zu bringen.


----------



## peterbe (24. Februar 2019)

Dabei habe ich mich echt platt gefahren.


----------



## Catsoft (24. Februar 2019)

Das Wetter und der Boden waren aber auch zu geil


----------



## gnss (26. Februar 2019)

heute jemand da? sonst bleibe ich gleich auf dem renner sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (26. Februar 2019)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## hoedsch (26. Februar 2019)

Ich kann heute leider nicht.


----------



## gnss (26. Februar 2019)

Dann bis später.


----------



## gnss (1. März 2019)

Samstag 1100 Meldungen bis 0930 möglich. Nein ich kann nicht später.


----------



## Gothic70 (1. März 2019)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt komme ich mit


----------



## T_N_T (1. März 2019)

Moin, 
Ich kann um 11:00 leider nicht. Muss um 13:00 wieder in der Stadt sein.
Vielleicht fahre ich früher, wahrscheinlich aber erst am späteren Nachmittag - zum Ende hin wohl wieder mit Licht. 
Viel Spaß!
Niklas

PS: Sonntag jemand? Regen hin oder her, es sei denn, es regnet Katzen und Hunde.


----------



## gnss (2. März 2019)

Vorsicht keine S-Bahn zwischen Harburg und Neugraben. Sonntag nur wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## Gothic70 (2. März 2019)

Ich schaffe es nicht ganz bin gegen 11:20 Uhr da denke ich


----------



## de_reu (5. März 2019)

Wer ist heute dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (5. März 2019)

Ich bin schon in Urlaubsvorbereitung, da will mich das Büro nicht in den Wald lassen. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## gnss (5. März 2019)

Dabei


----------



## Gothic70 (9. März 2019)

Fährt morgen jemand ?


----------



## gnss (9. März 2019)

Ich will um 1030, vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht.


----------



## Gothic70 (10. März 2019)

Bin dabei


----------



## gnss (12. März 2019)

bin heute raus, finde meine schwimmflossen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (12. März 2019)

Ich hab heute lieber Höhenmeter auf dem Weg zur Wildspitze gesammelt. Kein Regen.


----------



## fil3x (17. März 2019)

Ist jemand an einer schnellen Runde interessiert, bevor es wieder anfängt zu regnen ?


----------



## gnss (19. März 2019)

Bin heute raus.


----------



## Gothic70 (19. März 2019)

Ich würde kommen wenn sich hier jemand meldet, fährt jemand heute?


----------



## Gothic70 (19. März 2019)

Ok, bin raus


----------



## de_reu (19. März 2019)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich würde kommen wenn sich hier jemand meldet, fährt jemand heute?


Ich, sonst keiner da?


----------



## de_reu (19. März 2019)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich hab heute lieber Höhenmeter auf dem Weg zur Wildspitze gesammelt. Kein


Heute dabei?


----------



## de_reu (23. März 2019)

Heute, Sa., lockere Rekonvaleszenz Runde? Ab 13:00?


----------



## gnss (23. März 2019)

Sonntag 1200 Rampenparadies, Meldungen bis 1100.


----------



## de_reu (23. März 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> Sonntag 1200 Rampenparadies, Meldungen bis 1100.


Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iro_ (23. März 2019)

wo ist das Rampenparadies?


----------



## peterbe (23. März 2019)

Ich hab heut ne Feier, 12 ist mir zu früh. Ich fahr gegen 15 Uhr.

Rampenparadies: links und dann hoch. Oder erst rechts und dann hoch. Dann gleich wieder hoch und dann, wenn’s wieder hoch geht; da ist das Paradies.


----------



## Gothic70 (23. März 2019)

12 Uhr dabei


----------



## Iro_ (23. März 2019)

peterbe schrieb:


> Rampenparadies: links und dann hoch. Oder erst rechts und dann hoch. Dann gleich wieder hoch und dann, wenn’s wieder hoch geht; da ist das Paradies.


Danke, aber die Wegbeschreibung verstehe ich nicht. 
Gibt es Koordinaten?


----------



## gnss (23. März 2019)

Da wo immer. Vielleicht sind wir um 1500 wieder da und ich hänge noch etwas dran.


----------



## de_reu (24. März 2019)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich hab heut ne Feier, 12 ist mir zu früh. Ich fahr gegen 15 Uhr.
> 
> Rampenparadies: links und dann hoch. Oder erst rechts und dann hoch. Dann gleich wieder hoch und dann, wenn’s wieder hoch geht; da ist das Paradies.


15:00 wäre mir zuspät, 13:00 wäre auch gut?!


----------



## Iro_ (24. März 2019)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## de_reu (24. März 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> Da wo immer. Vielleicht sind wir um 1500 wieder da und ich hänge noch etwas dran.


Stau


----------



## Gothic70 (24. März 2019)

Stecke im Tunnel fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iro_ (24. März 2019)

Ich glaube das “da wo immer” sich geändert hat.


----------



## peterbe (24. März 2019)

Ich hatte heut keine Lust, das Rad aufs Auto zu laden und so habe ich eine sehr sonnige Runde kreuz und quer durch die Elbhänge gedreht. 
Ich glaube, bei euch in den Habes waren weniger Spaziergänger unterwegs...


----------



## gnss (26. März 2019)

Bin heute raus.


----------



## Gothic70 (26. März 2019)

Ich bin noch platt vom Sonntag, bleibe heute zu Hause


----------



## de_reu (26. März 2019)

Wenns jemand kommt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## de_reu (26. März 2019)

O.k., denn bin ich auch raus, es sein denn es ruft jemand noch durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (26. März 2019)

Ich bin jobtechnisch in Süddeutschland unterwegs. Wetter auch nicht besser...


----------



## T_N_T (30. März 2019)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## gnss (30. März 2019)

So 1230 MESZ


----------



## T_N_T (30. März 2019)

Hört sich gut an!


----------



## hoedsch (31. März 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> So 1230 MESZ


Joo


----------



## T_N_T (31. März 2019)

Sorry Leute, ich muss leider einen Rückzieher machen. Bin total gerädert von Freitag und gestern. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## hoedsch (2. April 2019)

Trotz gutem Wetters kann ich heute leider nicht.


----------



## Gothic70 (2. April 2019)

Ich würde kommen


----------



## gnss (2. April 2019)

Da kommt Wasser von links unten, ich drehe daheim eine schnelle Runde.


----------



## jab (2. April 2019)

Ich werde mich wegen des "Wassers von unten links" kurzfristig entscheiden, d. h. gegen 17:30 Uhr. Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (2. April 2019)

Ok Wasser ich sehe es und bleibe zu Haus


----------



## peterbe (2. April 2019)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## peterbe (2. April 2019)

Oh man, dann bleib ich auch zu Hause.


----------



## jab (2. April 2019)

peterbe schrieb:


> Oh man, dann bleib ich auch zu Hause.



Klingt irgendwie vernünftig - ich auch.


----------



## peterbe (6. April 2019)

Wie sieht es morgen aus? Ich würde um 13 Uhr zu einer Runde starten.


----------



## gnss (6. April 2019)

Dabei.


----------



## hoedsch (7. April 2019)

Joo


----------



## gnss (9. April 2019)

Bin heute am Start wer noch? Wird ein wenig kühl, aber sonnig.


----------



## peterbe (9. April 2019)

Mein Theaterstück fällt aus: ich bin am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (9. April 2019)

Ich auch


----------



## Gothic70 (9. April 2019)

Stau


----------



## gnss (9. April 2019)




----------



## peterbe (9. April 2019)




----------



## Fili2407 (13. April 2019)

Wie sieht es morgen aus? Jemand ab 12 Uhr da?


----------



## Gothic70 (13. April 2019)

Morgen 12:00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (14. April 2019)

12:00 klingt gut!


----------



## Gothic70 (14. April 2019)

Schaffe ich nicht ganz 12:15 Uhr müsste ich schaffen


----------



## de_reu (14. April 2019)

Ich schaffe es auch nicht; fahr später ne kleine Rekonvaleszenzrunde..


----------



## Gothic70 (14. April 2019)

Wohl doch eher 12:30


----------



## de_reu (14. April 2019)

12:30 könnte ich wiederum schaffen...


----------



## Fili2407 (14. April 2019)

Klasse, ich bin mit Matthias unterwegs ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## hoedsch (14. April 2019)

Wir kommen um halb wieder vorbei.


----------



## de_reu (15. April 2019)

Wer ist Di. Am Start?


----------



## gnss (16. April 2019)

ich


----------



## Gothic70 (16. April 2019)

Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iro_ (16. April 2019)

Dabei


----------



## hoedsch (16. April 2019)

Nützt ja nichts, ist ja Dienstag.


----------



## peterbe (16. April 2019)

Icke.


----------



## Fili2407 (18. April 2019)

Morgen jemand am Start?


----------



## jab (23. April 2019)

Erstaunlich ruhig hier heute - kommt jemand oder seid ihr alle im Osterurlaub? Jan


----------



## Fili2407 (23. April 2019)

Ich wäre, wenn etwas stattfindet, mit einem Freund aus bahrenfeld dabei. 
Jan aka Höhenmeter, ich freue mich ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) 
Filipe


----------



## Gothic70 (23. April 2019)

Ich dabei


----------



## Gothic70 (23. April 2019)

Felix kommt heute auch


----------



## peterbe (23. April 2019)

Wenn ich nicht weggepustet werde, komme ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (30. April 2019)

Wäre heute da, wer noch?


----------



## Fili2407 (30. April 2019)

☝️


----------



## Catsoft (30. April 2019)

Ich versuch´s auch....


----------



## de_reu (30. April 2019)

Ich


----------



## jab (30. April 2019)

ich auch


----------



## peterbe (30. April 2019)

Scheiß Feiertag: mein Büro läuft vor Arbeit über...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (30. April 2019)

Passt


----------



## Catsoft (30. April 2019)

Danke fürs mitnehmen


----------



## de_reu (5. Mai 2019)

Fährt noch jemand ne späte Runde? So ab 15:00 -15:30?


----------



## gnss (7. Mai 2019)

Heute jemand da?


----------



## Fili2407 (7. Mai 2019)

Ich kann heute leider nicht…


----------



## Catsoft (7. Mai 2019)

Ich versuch´s.


----------



## Iro_ (7. Mai 2019)

Bin dabei.


----------



## hoedsch (7. Mai 2019)

jo


----------



## Gothic70 (7. Mai 2019)

Jo


----------



## gnss (11. Mai 2019)

So 1200, Meldungen bis 1045 möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (12. Mai 2019)

Ich habe heute statt in den Habes mal in der Heide neue Trails und Wege gesucht, war mal wieder wunderschön. Wollen wir dies Jahr nicht mal wieder eine Midsommertour planen?


----------



## hoedsch (12. Mai 2019)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wollen wir dies Jahr nicht mal wieder eine Midsommertour planen?


Prinzipiell ja, aber ich könnte nur Wochenende danach.


----------



## Fili2407 (14. Mai 2019)

Geht heute was?


----------



## Gothic70 (14. Mai 2019)

Ich


----------



## hoedsch (14. Mai 2019)

Jo, ist ja Dienstag.


----------



## Iro_ (14. Mai 2019)

Dabei, hoffentlich ohne Tretlagergeräusche.


----------



## Iro_ (15. Mai 2019)

Hab mir die linke hand gebrochen... wir sehen uns in 6 Wochen! evtl. auch vorher zum Spargel essen.


----------



## Catsoft (15. Mai 2019)

Iro_ schrieb:


> Hab mir die linke hand gebrochen... wir sehen uns in 6 Wochen! evtl. auch vorher zum Spargel essen.




Gute Heilung!


----------



## peterbe (15. Mai 2019)

Was ist denn da im Wald passiert? Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (16. Mai 2019)

Na dann auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## hoedsch (16. Mai 2019)

Na dann erhol dich gut. Ist das auf der Dienstagsrunde passiert?


----------



## jab (16. Mai 2019)

Iro_ schrieb:


> Hab mir die linke hand gebrochen... wir sehen uns in 6 Wochen! evtl. auch vorher zum Spargel essen.



Ist das etwa die Folge von deinem Sturz im "Knochenbrecher"...? Gute Besserung! Jan


----------



## Gothic70 (21. Mai 2019)

Heute?


----------



## Gothic70 (21. Mai 2019)

Das Regen Radar sagt bleib zu Hause....Ok


----------



## de_reu (25. Mai 2019)

Morgen 13:00? Lockere Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (25. Mai 2019)

Ich sag dir morgen früh Bescheid, ob es bei mir passt.


----------



## de_reu (26. Mai 2019)

Wenn keiner kommt, komme ich auch nicht


----------



## peterbe (28. Mai 2019)

Heute 18.30 geht los !


----------



## jab (28. Mai 2019)

ok, bis gleich


----------



## peterbe (28. Mai 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 867950 Anhang anzeigen 867951 Anhang anzeigen 867953 

Heute mit den Homie-Trailboys unterwegs - und nächste Woche Spargel? Wer ist dabei?


----------



## gnss (29. Mai 2019)

peterbe schrieb:


> und nächste Woche Spargel? Wer ist dabei?



dabei


----------



## flansch09 (29. Mai 2019)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## jab (1. Juni 2019)

peterbe schrieb:


> nächste Woche Spargel? Wer ist dabei?



Ich auch


----------



## peterbe (2. Juni 2019)

Zum Spargel: diesen Dienstag ist eine Grossgruppe im Kroog, also kein Spargel. Ich habe jetzt für den nächsten Die stag, 11.6. einen Tisch für uns reserviert. 4-7 Personen. Wer ist am 11.6. dabei?


----------



## peterbe (4. Juni 2019)

Heute 18.30 Trails trocken fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (4. Juni 2019)

Dabei


----------



## gnss (4. Juni 2019)

peterbe schrieb:


> Zum Spargel: diesen Dienstag ist eine Grossgruppe im Kroog, also kein Spargel. Ich habe jetzt für den nächsten Die stag, 11.6. einen Tisch für uns reserviert. 4-7 Personen. Wer ist am 11.6. dabei?




dabei


----------



## Gothic70 (5. Juni 2019)

Ich hoffe ich bin dann wieder fit, habe mir eine wunderschöne Männergrippe eingefangen. Dann komme ich mit.


----------



## flansch09 (7. Juni 2019)

Beim Spargelessen am kommenden Dienstag kann ich leider nicht dabei sein. Bin auf einer Ruderwanderfahrt in den Niederlanden. Euch guten Hunger.


----------



## hoedsch (9. Juni 2019)

Ich plane das mal ein.


----------



## jab (10. Juni 2019)

Ich komme auch zum Spargel essen. Sieht aber bisher nach ner sehr übersichtlichen Runde aus. Und die Wettervorhersage für morgen ist auch eher nicht so dolle, das Radeln  könnte jedenfalls ins Wasser fallen. Jan


----------



## helgeb (11. Juni 2019)

Komme auch zum Spargel.


----------



## Gothic70 (11. Juni 2019)

Sorry Jungs ich hänge noch durch, komme nicht


----------



## de_reu (11. Juni 2019)

Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (11. Juni 2019)

Ich fahr direkt zum Kroog, bis 20 Uhr!


----------



## Iro_ (11. Juni 2019)

Ich bin auch beim Kroog dabei. Bin aber vermutlich ein paar Minuten später da.


----------



## gnss (18. Juni 2019)

schön warm


----------



## jab (18. Juni 2019)

hab nen dicken Kopf und bin heute raus


----------



## hoedsch (18. Juni 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> schön warm


Das stimmt, denn es ist Sommer.


----------



## de_reu (18. Juni 2019)

Komme wird knapp!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (18. Juni 2019)

Ich bin immer noch krank und auch raus.


----------



## hoedsch (19. Juni 2019)

Schöne und warme Tour gestern. Mein Hinterrad hatte danach 2 Speichen weniger. Ploing ist also nicht immer nur ein Ast.


----------



## de_reu (22. Juni 2019)

Morgen 12:30?


----------



## gnss (22. Juni 2019)

Passt


----------



## Iro_ (23. Juni 2019)

Ich muss heut fahren. Mir wurde mein Hardtail aus dem Fahrradkeller entwendet. Ich hoffe die Hand macht’s mit.


----------



## Iro_ (23. Juni 2019)

Ich bin doch nicht dabei.


----------



## jab (23. Juni 2019)

Ich komme auch


----------



## gnss (25. Juni 2019)

bin heute am start


----------



## Catsoft (25. Juni 2019)

Ich will´s auch versuchen in die HaBes zu kommen. Mal sehen, ob ich dann auch mit euch fahren kann/will


----------



## hoedsch (25. Juni 2019)

Ich bin leider noch im Büro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (25. Juni 2019)

ich komm auch mit drei Trinkflaschen...


----------



## peterbe (2. Juli 2019)

Ich bin schon im Urlaubsmodus, euch eine unfallfreie Zeit in den Habes.


----------



## hoedsch (2. Juli 2019)

Ich gehe dann mal davon aus, dass keiner kommt?


----------



## de_reu (2. Juli 2019)

Bin schon da


----------



## gnss (9. Juli 2019)

Heute jemand am Start oder alle ausgeflogen?


----------



## Iro_ (9. Juli 2019)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## de_reu (9. Juli 2019)

Ich auch


----------



## hoedsch (9. Juli 2019)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## hoedsch (9. Juli 2019)

Wir kommen um 19 Uhr nochmal an der Hütte vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (9. Juli 2019)

19:00 schaffe ich auch nicht, alles Dicht, gebe auf... aber Danke!


----------



## gnss (16. Juli 2019)

Bin da.


----------



## hoedsch (16. Juli 2019)

Dann komme ich auch.


----------



## gnss (20. Juli 2019)

So 1200, Meldungen bis 1100. Außer es regnet.


----------



## Fili2407 (21. Juli 2019)

Bin da


----------



## Fili2407 (21. Juli 2019)

Bei mir wird es aufgrund der tollen Verkehrslage auf der A7 vor dem Tunnel mindestens 12:10 Uhr ich komme aber sicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (23. Juli 2019)

bin heute da.


----------



## Gothic70 (23. Juli 2019)

Ich auch


----------



## Iro_ (23. Juli 2019)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Gothic70 (27. Juli 2019)

ist Sontag als morgen jemand unterwegs ?


----------



## gnss (27. Juli 2019)

1200 wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## Gothic70 (28. Juli 2019)

Das schaffe ich nicht zu früh, 13:00 Uhr würde ich schaffen


----------



## gnss (28. Juli 2019)

Ich komme um 1300 nochmal an der Hütte vorbei.


----------



## Gothic70 (28. Juli 2019)

Stau auf der Autobahn ☹️


----------



## Gothic70 (28. Juli 2019)

Stehe volkspark, dauert, fahr mal,wir sehen uns Dienstag


----------



## de_reu (29. Juli 2019)

Wer ist Dienstag dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (30. Juli 2019)

Ich hört ja nachher auf.


----------



## ws55 (30. Juli 2019)

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Bereich, wo vor vogelangriffen, hoch zur schulenburgseiche, gewarnt wird?  Soll ja wohl ein Bussard sein. Einen Läufer hat’s laut käseblatt ja mindestens erwischt.


----------



## Gothic70 (30. Juli 2019)

Ich bin heute dabei, aber nur wenn ich nich von Vögeln gepieeeckt werde


----------



## gnss (30. Juli 2019)

Ich bin ein paar mal an den Warnschildern vorbeigefahren, wurde jedoch nicht angegriffen. Das wäre sinnlos, im Gegensatz zu einem Läufer habe ich einen Helm auf.


----------



## ws55 (30. Juli 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich bin ein paar mal an den Warnschildern vorbeigefahren, wurde jedoch nicht angegriffen. Das wäre sinnlos, im Gegensatz zu einem Läufer habe ich einen Helm auf.



Ok. Danke. Bin gleich da. Mal sehen. Dem Läufer hat es ordentlich am Kopf erwischt. Das war mehr als gepieckt. ;-)


----------



## peterbe (30. Juli 2019)

Wer ist heut mit dabei mal ne Pfütze zu suchen?


----------



## flansch09 (30. Juli 2019)

Bin mal wieder dabei.


----------



## de_reu (30. Juli 2019)

Komme


----------



## gnss (30. Juli 2019)

_War schön, gleich nochmal._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (30. Juli 2019)

Na das war heut ein teurer und schmerzhafter Sturz: Helm kaputt und dicke Beule, Schuh kaputt, 4 Speichen aus der Felge gerissen, Felge kaputt. Und etliche bunt schimmernde Macken...


----------



## Gothic70 (30. Juli 2019)

Oha, klingt übel........Hauptsache der Rest ist ok, trotzdem gute Besserung


----------



## Catsoft (31. Juli 2019)

Hoffe doch der Gegner sieht schlimmer aus  Gute Genesung!


----------



## hoedsch (2. August 2019)

peterbe schrieb:


> Na das war heut ein teurer und schmerzhafter Sturz: Helm kaputt und dicke Beule, Schuh kaputt, 4 Speichen aus der Felge gerissen, Felge kaputt. Und etliche bunt schimmernde Macken...


Kaum bist du mal da und ich im Urlaub, dann so etwas. Was habe ich verpasst?
Ich hoffe, Dir geht es gut und außer dem Material ist nichts zu Schaden gekommen.


----------



## peterbe (2. August 2019)

Alles wieder einigermaßen ok, tiefblauer Arm und Rücken...


----------



## Fili2407 (2. August 2019)

fährt morgen jemand - so ab 12 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (2. August 2019)

Ich hätte Bock! 13:00 KH?


----------



## Fili2407 (3. August 2019)

Schaffe es leider doch nicht.


----------



## de_reu (3. August 2019)

Werde trotzdem mal n Runde drehen...


----------



## de_reu (5. August 2019)

Wer ist morgen dabei?


----------



## Gothic70 (6. August 2019)

Ich wollte, hängt aber vom Verkehr ab, ich habe kein bock mehr auf Stau hatte ich am Wochenende genug ☹️☹️


----------



## peterbe (6. August 2019)

Ich bin heute in Bremen und schaffe es nicht rechtzeitig zurück.


----------



## de_reu (6. August 2019)

Wie, kommt heute niemand, außer mir?


----------



## flansch09 (6. August 2019)

Ich bin da.


----------



## jab (10. August 2019)

Sonntag 12:00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte? Wenn sich bis 11:00 Uhr keiner meldet, komme ich wohl nicht an der Hütte vorbei. Jan


----------



## Fili2407 (10. August 2019)

Früher! ich fahre um 9.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (10. August 2019)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Früher! ich fahre um 9.



Da schlaf ich noch


----------



## Iro_ (11. August 2019)

Ich bin bei 12 dabei.


----------



## de_reu (11. August 2019)

12 schaffe ich nicht, 13:30 auskatern?


----------



## Iro_ (11. August 2019)

Ok


----------



## de_reu (11. August 2019)

Iro_ schrieb:


> Ok


Top, bin da


----------



## Gothic70 (13. August 2019)

Heute?


----------



## hoedsch (13. August 2019)

Jo, ist doch Dienstag.


----------



## hoedsch (13. August 2019)

Ich sehe da gerade noch einen Schauer kommen. Falls es um 18:30 Uhr noch regnet, fangen wir halt ein paar Minuten später an.


----------



## de_reu (13. August 2019)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich sehe da gerade noch einen Schauer kommen. Falls es um 18:30 Uhr noch regnet, fangen wir halt ein paar Minuten später an.


Sieht doch Top aus, bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iro_ (13. August 2019)

Dabei


----------



## hoedsch (13. August 2019)

Wir haben für Peter mal die lila Heide abgelichtet.


----------



## peterbe (14. August 2019)

Wenn mein Rücken wieder heile ist, bin ich in der Habe-Heide wieder dabei. Bis dahin leider nur Lüneburger-Heide Überlandtouren... mit gefakten Actionbildern


----------



## ws55 (14. August 2019)

+ Geile Karre


----------



## gnss (20. August 2019)

heute jemand am start?


----------



## hoedsch (20. August 2019)

Joo, ist ja Dienstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (20. August 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> heute jemand am start?


Jo!


----------



## peterbe (20. August 2019)

Ich bin geburtstagstechnisch heute außer Gefecht gesetzt. Leider.


----------



## gnss (20. August 2019)

war lila und ein wenig feucht


----------



## Gothic70 (27. August 2019)

Dienstag juhu


----------



## gnss (27. August 2019)

Der Wille ist da.


----------



## hoedsch (27. August 2019)

Ich kann heute nicht, fahre aber Fahrrad. Bin gerade ins Kneippbecken im Kurpark gesprungen. Herrlich!


----------



## gnss (27. August 2019)

Ganz?


----------



## Iro_ (27. August 2019)

Dabei


----------



## gnss (27. August 2019)

Sieht irgendwie nach Gewitter aus.


----------



## gnss (27. August 2019)

Bin raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (27. August 2019)

Jo  bin auch raus


----------



## Iro_ (27. August 2019)

Ist mir auch zu viel Regen


----------



## Gothic70 (3. September 2019)

Also ich bin raus zu nass


----------



## gnss (3. September 2019)

Keine Positivmeldungen und die Gefahr einer dritten Dusche, ich gehe eine Runde laufen.


----------



## gnss (7. September 2019)

Will heute jemand gegen 1600 eine Runde drehen?


----------



## gnss (7. September 2019)

So 1200 KH, Meldungen bis 1100, falls es nach Regen aussieht sage ich bis spätestens 1100 ab.


----------



## hoedsch (8. September 2019)

1200 ok


----------



## peterbe (8. September 2019)

Leider ist mein Handgelenk gerade nicht Trailkompatibel. Ob als Spätfolge von meinem letzten Sturz oder Überlastung? Zur Zeit kann ich nur als Warmduscher über Straßen fahren. Euch viel Spaß im herbstlichen Wald.


----------



## Iro_ (9. September 2019)

Ich bin mit einer Oberschenkelhalsfraktur auch erstmal für ein paar Wochen raus. Ist operiert mit einer dynamischen Hüftschraube. Ist am 31. Passiert auf dem Trail der auch dort endet wo der Paul-Roth endet. Mein Fahrstiel ist anscheinend nicht mit meiner Knochenstruktur vereinbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (9. September 2019)

Aua! Lass das bloß gut ausheilen...


----------



## hoedsch (9. September 2019)

Oha, lauter Invalide. Na dann gute Besserung.


----------



## gnss (9. September 2019)

Oberschenkelhalsfraktur hört sich so nach Altenheim an, davon bist du hier am weitesten entfernt. Gute und vollständige Genesung.


----------



## peterbe (9. September 2019)

Erst mal gute Besserung. Aber: dynamische Hüftschraube: was ist das denn? Wird das bei euch an der TUHH entwickelt?


----------



## hoedsch (9. September 2019)

Iro_ schrieb:


> Ich bin mit einer Oberschenkelhalsfraktur auch erstmal für ein paar Wochen raus. Ist operiert mit einer dynamischen Hüftschraube. Ist am 31. Passiert auf dem Trail der auch dort endet wo der Paul-Roth endet. Mein Fahrstiel ist anscheinend nicht mit meiner Knochenstruktur vereinbar.


Mal eine andere Frage: Wie kommt der Krankenwagen eigentlich an diese Stelle?


----------



## Iro_ (10. September 2019)

@hoedsch Ich bin noch 1,5h 12km aus dem Wald gefahren und habe zuhause geduscht... Wenn holen die ein mit der Liege aus dem Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (10. September 2019)

heute jemand am start?


----------



## hoedsch (10. September 2019)

Es ist Dienstag, die Sonne scheint. Perfekt!


----------



## Gothic70 (10. September 2019)

Ich habe heute die perfekte Ausrede, meine Kleine Tochter wird 18 Jahre alt und wir feiern das ein wenig, euch viel Spass.


----------



## Hobb (10. September 2019)

moin moin,
ganz schön couragiert mit so einer Fraktur noch nach Hause zu fahren! 

Gute und Schnelle Genesung
ralf


----------



## hoedsch (17. September 2019)

Ich pausiere heute.


----------



## Gothic70 (24. September 2019)

Jemand am Start heute?


----------



## hoedsch (24. September 2019)

Ja, das Wetter sollten wir nochmal ausnutzen.


----------



## Gothic70 (24. September 2019)

Ok, komme


----------



## de_reu (24. September 2019)

Komme!


----------



## hoedsch (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich erlaube mir mal die Schlammfestspiele für heute abzusagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (1. Oktober 2019)

Jo, bin auch raus


----------



## gnss (2. Oktober 2019)

Morgen vielleicht eine große Runde durch die große Heide(also südlich der A1)?


----------



## gnss (5. Oktober 2019)

So 1200, Meldungen bis 1030


----------



## hoedsch (5. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin schon um 10 Uhr verabredet, aber du darfst gern mitkommen.


----------



## gnss (5. Oktober 2019)

Ich sach morgen früh Bescheid.


----------



## gnss (6. Oktober 2019)

Um 10 dabei.


----------



## gnss (8. Oktober 2019)

Niemand? Wobei es aussieht als ob um 1830 sowieso nochmal kurz und intensiv gewässert wird.


----------



## hoedsch (8. Oktober 2019)

Tja, ich weiss auch nicht. Sieht gemischt aus.


----------



## gnss (8. Oktober 2019)

Zu viel Anfahrt für eine zweite Dusche, ich lasse es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (15. Oktober 2019)

Ich muss heute an der Elbe fahren, habe kein Auto, euch viel Spaß im Wald


----------



## hoedsch (15. Oktober 2019)

Also ich bin bei dem Traumwetter am Start.


----------



## gnss (15. Oktober 2019)

Bin heute raus, hier ist seit Tagen Traumwetter.


----------



## gnss (19. Oktober 2019)

So 1100 KH, Meldungen bis 0930, bis dahin erfolgt auch eine eventuelle Absage meinerseits wenn mir das Wetter nicht gefällt.


----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2019)

Ist mir zu viel Wasser.


----------



## Catsoft (20. Oktober 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> Ist mir zu viel Wasser.



Ach, dem verwöhnten Herrn ist es zu naß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mich hinreißen lassen am Nachmittag eine Runde zu drehen, es sollte bis 1600 ohne Regen bleiben. Wusste das Wetter nicht.


----------



## Catsoft (20. Oktober 2019)

Ist nicht wie am Smerk :-( Ich hab über Mittag  nur ne Runde mit dem Crosser auf der Straße gedreht. Und trocken geblieben.


----------



## peterbe (20. Oktober 2019)

Den Trails war der Regen heute egal. War schön.


----------



## gnss (22. Oktober 2019)

will heute fahren, wer noch?


----------



## hoedsch (22. Oktober 2019)

Hier ist ja schon wieder richtig Andrang...
Ja, prinzipiell schon.


----------



## de_reu (22. Oktober 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> will heute fahren, wer noch?


Ich!


----------



## peterbe (22. Oktober 2019)

Hand leider immer noch aua.


----------



## hoedsch (22. Oktober 2019)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hand leider immer noch aua.


Du hast doch schon den Hülsenberg bezwungen, dann reicht das auch für dienstags.


----------



## de_reu (27. Oktober 2019)

Wer hat Bock zu fahren? 14:00 KH?


----------



## gnss (27. Oktober 2019)

Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (27. Oktober 2019)

Statt. Trailspass immer noch Schonrunden.


----------



## peterbe (27. Oktober 2019)

Wollt ihr auch wieder Winterpokalpunkte sammeln? DOD-Team:




__





						Hun(d)srück Racing Team - MTB-News Winterpokal
					

Der MTB-News Winterpokal ist die Motivationshilfe für alle Biker, sich auch in der kalten Jahreszeit auf’s Bike zu schwingen. Mach jetzt mit - kostenlos!




					winterpokal.mtb-news.de


----------



## gnss (29. Oktober 2019)

Beim WP bin ich raus, das zwingt mich immer länger zu fahren, damit die 15 Minuten voll werden.

Heute trocken, dunkel und kalt, wer will mit?


----------



## jab (29. Oktober 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> Beim WP bin ich raus, das zwingt mich immer länger zu fahren, damit die 15 Minuten voll werden.



Du darfst auch kaufmännisch runden.


----------



## hoedsch (29. Oktober 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> Heute trocken, dunkel und kalt, wer will mit?


Die Beteiligung hält sich ja mal wieder in engen Grenzen.
Falls das so bleibt würde ich ja eine Tageslichtrunde am Donnerstag vorziehen.


----------



## gnss (29. Oktober 2019)

Dann lasse ich es heute auch, Google sagt mehr als eine Stunde Fahrzeit an, Cuxhavener Straße ist dicht.


----------



## de_reu (29. Oktober 2019)

Stehe auch im Stau


----------



## jab (30. Oktober 2019)

Morgen 13:00 Uhr Sonnenrunde? Früher wäre wohl etwas frisch. Und Heide statt Haake! Jan


----------



## gnss (31. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin leider woanders unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fili2407 (31. Oktober 2019)

Dito - beziehungsweise traue ich mich nach frisch verheilter Fraktur noch nicht wieder auf die trails.


----------



## jab (31. Oktober 2019)

Ok, dann komme ich nicht um 13:00 Uhr zur Hütte.


----------



## gnss (3. November 2019)

Ich drehe heute um 1300 eine Runde, wenn sich bis 1245 niemand meldet fahre ich einfach los wenn ich da bin.


----------



## de_reu (3. November 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich drehe heute um 1300 eine Runde, wenn sich bis 1245 niemand meldet fahre ich einfach los wenn ich da bin.


Bin dabei, ca 5 min später


----------



## de_reu (5. November 2019)

Wer ist heute dabei?


----------



## gnss (5. November 2019)

Bin raus, hab keinen Freischwimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (5. November 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> Bin raus, hab keinen Freischwimmer.


Das sieht auch nicht wirklich gut aus da draußen.


----------



## de_reu (5. November 2019)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Das sieht auch nicht wirklich gut aus da draußen.


Dann bin ich auch raus...


----------



## hoedsch (8. November 2019)

Sonntag 11 Uhr KH. Es soll die Sonne scheinen.


----------



## Fili2407 (8. November 2019)

Fährt denn jemand morgen? 
Wetter spitze! 
von der Uhrzeit her wäre ich bereits ab 10 Uhr zu haben.


----------



## gnss (8. November 2019)

sonntag dabei.

wo soll das wetter morgen denn spitze sein? in hamburg eher nicht.


----------



## Fili2407 (8. November 2019)

Hast recht, sah gestern in der App noch anders aus. Kann dieses we nur morgen.
eich Sonntag viel Spaß ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## gnss (9. November 2019)

Jetzt kommt die Sonne angeblich doch raus. Gegen 1400 KH, kann die genaue Startzeit nicht nennen, weil ich auf dem Weg noch ein paar Besorgungen machen muss. Wer mitwill sollte schreiben, dann hohle ich ihn um 1400 ab, wenn ich es bis  1400 nicht schaffe schreibe ich wann ich da bin.


----------



## gnss (9. November 2019)

1410


----------



## de_reu (9. November 2019)

Wie ist mit morgen, Sonntag?


----------



## hoedsch (9. November 2019)

Wenn du die vorherigen Kommentare liest, wirst du 11 Uhr finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (10. November 2019)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wenn du die vorherigen Kommentare liest, wirst du 11 Uhr finden.


Na denn bis gleich...


----------



## SilIy (10. November 2019)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass das hier irgendwo behandelt wurde. Wo sind denn Parkmöglichkeiten? Ich würde gerne nächstes Wochenende dort Mal die Gegend erkunden wollen, kenne mich aber null aus (muss aus Kiel anreisen). Wäre für ein paar Tipps bzw. Verweise sehr dankbar.


----------



## Catsoft (10. November 2019)

SilIy schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass das hier irgendwo behandelt wurde. Wo sind denn Parkmöglichkeiten? Ich würde gerne nächstes Wochenende dort Mal die Gegend erkunden wollen, kenne mich aber null aus (muss aus Kiel anreisen). Wäre für ein paar Tipps bzw. Verweise sehr dankbar.



z:B.Kärntner Hütte Cuxhavener Str. 55, 21149 Hamburg


----------



## gnss (12. November 2019)

Keine Meldungen keine Tour.
Sieht sowieso nach Wasser aus.


----------



## hoedsch (12. November 2019)

Oh, dann leg ich mich wieder hin.
Pünktlich um 18:30 Uhr fängt es dann auch an zu schiffen.


----------



## flansch09 (12. November 2019)

Hm, und ich habe es entgegen der Erwartung doch geschafft und stehe jetzt im Regen an der KH ;-)


----------



## peterbe (17. November 2019)

Da denke ich bei dem Wetter fährt keiner, und dann steht doch wieder Martins Auto bei der Kärntner Hütte. Ich glaube ich muss meine Touren auch mal wieder ja ankündigen.


----------



## Fili2407 (17. November 2019)

Für eine Runde auf schnellem Gefährt wäre ich übrigens auch zu haben - an Samstagen allerdings vorzugsweise nur!


----------



## hoedsch (17. November 2019)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss meine Touren auch mal wieder ja ankündigen.


Auf jeden Fall, dann hätte ich nicht den ganzen Tag im Garten gegraben. Ein anderes Fahrrad wäre dann aber auch hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (17. November 2019)

Mit Dackelschneidern geht es auch durch den dicksten Matsch. Hoch zum Fernsehturm Langenrehm. Da ist ein Fully auch nicht schneller...


----------



## de_reu (18. November 2019)

Wer ist morgen am Start?


----------



## gnss (19. November 2019)

Ich, außer die Wolken werden weider inkontinent.


----------



## hoedsch (19. November 2019)

Ich auch.


----------



## de_reu (19. November 2019)

Schnellste Route 1:30; ich bin heute raus!


----------



## hoedsch (19. November 2019)

de_reu schrieb:


> Schnellste Route 1:30; ich bin heute raus!


Das ist schade, denn heute war es zwar rutschig aber zumindestens von oben trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (20. November 2019)

Der Boden war widerlich, zum Glück konnte man es nicht sehen. 

Die Cuxhavener Straße wird doch nicht ganz aufgebuddelt, die Baustelle verschwindet für den Winter und kommt im März wieder.


----------



## de_reu (22. November 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> Der Boden war widerlich, zum Glück konnte man es nicht sehen.
> 
> Die Cuxhavener Straße wird doch nicht ganz aufgebuddelt, die Baustelle verschwindet für den Winter und kommt im März wieder.


Mein Menetekel ist die A7...


----------



## gnss (23. November 2019)

Ich drehe heute gegen 1300 eine Runde.


----------



## gnss (23. November 2019)

Eher 1315


----------



## gnss (23. November 2019)

Der Boden ist schön griffig, So 1145.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (23. November 2019)

Mein Conti MK zwo 2.4 Race vorne hingegen verweigerte heute in tiefen feuchten Kehren gerne mal seinen Dienst und ließ mich diese Kurven deutlich weiter außen nehmen als gewollt. Da war Deine Reifenwahl bedeutend besser.. ^^


----------



## hoedsch (24. November 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> Der Boden ist schön griffig, So 1145.


Dann begebe ich mich Mal an den Start.


----------



## gnss (24. November 2019)

Wähend andere heute wieder Geheimtraining mit wahrscheinlich ungeeignetem Gerät gemacht haben sind wir zu dritt durch den Wald. Die Heide haben wir nur kurz für ein Bild besucht, da war es viel zu windig und somit kalt.





@Hammer-Ali bei dem ungeeigneten Gerät handelt es sich nicht um deine Reifen.


----------



## peterbe (24. November 2019)

Nix geheim. Ihr wart mir einfach zu früh. ich hatte gehofft, euch irgendwo noch zu treffen. Und heut war ich tatsächlich mit geeignetem Gerät unterwegs.


----------



## gnss (26. November 2019)

Später braucht man fast wieder Licht, wir haben den ersten mit eingeschalteter Helmlampe um kurz vor drei gesehen. Lampen nur am Dienstag.

Bin heute da, vorbehaltlich Verkehrsinfarkt oder Wolkeninkontinenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (30. November 2019)

So 1145 KH, den Nebel geniessen.


----------



## hoedsch (30. November 2019)

Ich kann Sonntag leider nicht.


----------



## gnss (1. Dezember 2019)

Wenn sich bis 1030 niemand meldet fahre ich irgendwann und irgendwo los.


----------



## de_reu (1. Dezember 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> So 1145 KH, den Nebel geniessen.


Bin dabei!


----------



## gnss (3. Dezember 2019)

Heute jemand da? Ich würde.


----------



## hoedsch (3. Dezember 2019)

Ja, ich auch.


----------



## flansch09 (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## gnss (10. Dezember 2019)

Wäre dabei wenn sich Mitfahrer finden.


----------



## hoedsch (10. Dezember 2019)

Auf jeden Fall. Die Sonne scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (14. Dezember 2019)

So 1130 KH, Meldungen bis 1030, wenn das Wetter zu schlecht wird sage ich bis da ggf. ab.


----------



## gnss (17. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin heute leider raus.


----------



## hoedsch (17. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin da.


----------



## hoedsch (18. Dezember 2019)

Die Teilnehmer waren schnell durchgezählt und so ging es bei sommerlichen Graden mit kurzer Hose in den Wald.
Nächste Woche am Montag?


----------



## gnss (20. Dezember 2019)

Montag finde ich gut, mal gucken was meine Schnodderseuche bis dahin macht.


----------



## hoedsch (21. Dezember 2019)

gnss schrieb:


> Montag finde ich gut, mal gucken was meine Schnodderseuche bis dahin macht.


Könntest Du auch schon gegen 15 Uhr? Habe gerade wieder einen Termin für abends reinbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (22. Dezember 2019)

Das wird nichts.


----------



## Fili2407 (27. Dezember 2019)

Fährt morgen wer?
ich wäre dabei, Uhrzeit flexibel.

edit Abfahrt 10 Uhr


----------



## Fili2407 (27. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## gnss (7. Januar 2020)

Ich würde heute fahren wenn sich rechtzeitig jemand meldet.


----------



## hoedsch (7. Januar 2020)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## de_reu (7. Januar 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich würde heute fahren wenn sich rechtzeitig jemand meldet.


Bin dabei!


----------



## flansch09 (7. Januar 2020)

Hexenschuss...ansonsten auch dabei.


----------



## de_reu (12. Januar 2020)

fahr 12:30 ne kurze Runda ab KH...


----------



## jab (14. Januar 2020)

Moin Jungs,

wollen wir diese Saison eigentlich noch Grünkohl essen gehen? Die entsprechende Karte gibt es im Stoof Mudders Kroog jedenfalls noch.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## gnss (14. Januar 2020)

Warum nicht, nur wären dafür Grünkohlteperaturen angenehm. Bei mehr als 10°C vielleicht doch lieber Spargel? 

Ich bin heute raus, keine Lust auf Schlammpaddeln direkt nach dem Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (14. Januar 2020)

Dann gehe ich mal davon aus, das keiner kommt.


----------



## gnss (16. Januar 2020)

heute 1430 kh


----------



## hoedsch (16. Januar 2020)

Ich war bereits gestern im Wald.


----------



## gnss (16. Januar 2020)

ich auch


----------



## Gothic70 (17. Januar 2020)

Morgen so gegen 11 :15 Uhr kommt jemand mit?


----------



## gnss (18. Januar 2020)

so 1200 KH, Meldungen bis 1030


----------



## de_reu (18. Januar 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> so 1200 KH, Meldungen bis 1030


Bin dabei


----------



## hoedsch (19. Januar 2020)

Ich auch.


----------



## gnss (21. Januar 2020)

ich bin am start wenn sich rechtzeitig jemand meldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (21. Januar 2020)

Jo, ist ja Dienstag.


----------



## de_reu (21. Januar 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> ich bin am start wenn sich rechtzeitig jemand meldet.


Komme auch


----------



## de_reu (21. Januar 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> Komme auch


Staub, wird knapp...


----------



## de_reu (21. Januar 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> Staub, wird knapp...


15 min später


----------



## Fili2407 (24. Januar 2020)

Morgen jemand da?


----------



## Gothic70 (25. Januar 2020)

Ich würde Sonntag fahren wollen, jemand dabei? Uhrzeit ist variable aber nicht vor 11:30 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (25. Januar 2020)

Sonntag 1200 KH


----------



## Gothic70 (25. Januar 2020)

Bin dabei


----------



## de_reu (26. Januar 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Sonntag 1200 KH


Bin dabei


----------



## hoedsch (26. Januar 2020)

Ich bin leider leicht angeschlagen und nicht fit für die Berge.


----------



## gnss (26. Januar 2020)

Schade der Boden war super und das Wetter irgendwie auch.


----------



## peterbe (26. Januar 2020)

Langsam kann ich meine Hand wieder Trailbelasten, demnächst stoße ich wieder zur Gruppe!


----------



## Catsoft (26. Januar 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Schade der Boden war super und das Wetter irgendwie auch.



Aber ich freue mich trotzdem auf kurz/kurz


----------



## hoedsch (27. Januar 2020)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Aber ich freue mich trotzdem auf kurz/kurz


Ich auch. Für morgen kann ich leider schon absagen.


----------



## de_reu (27. Januar 2020)

Wegen Wetter oder Gesundheitlichen Gründen?


----------



## hoedsch (28. Januar 2020)

Erkältung halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (28. Januar 2020)

Gutte Besserung.

Ich bin heute wegen Wetter raus.


----------



## Gothic70 (28. Januar 2020)

Wie du schon am Sonntag prophezeit hast, scheiß Wetter ich bin auch raus. Der Wille war da.


----------



## de_reu (28. Januar 2020)

Dann komme ich auch nicht...


----------



## gnss (4. Februar 2020)

Ich bin heute raus, keine Lust auf Bäche und Schleifpaste.


----------



## Gothic70 (4. Februar 2020)

Ja, dass sehe ich auch so


----------



## de_reu (4. Februar 2020)

OK., Dann bin ich auch raus...


----------



## gnss (7. Februar 2020)

Ich fahre am Samstag gegen 1200 eine Runde, Meldungen bis 0930.


----------



## gnss (8. Februar 2020)

So 1000 vor dem Sturm. Meldungen bis 0830.


----------



## Gothic70 (8. Februar 2020)

Ich komme mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (11. Februar 2020)

ich bin heute raus


----------



## Gothic70 (11. Februar 2020)

Ich auch


----------



## hoedsch (11. Februar 2020)

Ist ja etwas stürmisch im Wald, da hilft auch kein Helm.


----------



## de_reu (11. Februar 2020)

Ich geh segeln....


----------



## gnss (11. Februar 2020)

mit Lampe?


----------



## de_reu (11. Februar 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> mit Lampe?


Ist Vorschrift...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (14. Februar 2020)

Sa 1200, Meldungen bis 1000


----------



## Gothic70 (14. Februar 2020)

Ja komme und Filipe auch


----------



## gnss (15. Februar 2020)

Falls es morgen so regnet wie letzten Sonntag drehe ich ab 1100 eine Runde, die Entscheidung steht hier spätestens um 0900.


----------



## gnss (16. Februar 2020)

Heute regnet es tatsächlich, ich bin raus.


----------



## de_reu (16. Februar 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Heute regnet es tatsächlich, ich bin raus.


jetzt regnet es nicht mehr ...


----------



## Hammer-Ali (16. Februar 2020)

In der Enduro-Abfahrt liegt ein Baum quer..


----------



## gnss (16. Februar 2020)

Ich fahre um 1415 eine Runde, wenn es regnet drehe ich wieder um.


----------



## de_reu (16. Februar 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich fahre um 1415 eine Runde, wenn es regnet drehe ich wieder um.


Bis gleich! Geht doch....


----------



## gnss (16. Februar 2020)

1420


----------



## gnss (16. Februar 2020)

Wahl ist ja erst nächsten Sonntag, sorry.









						Bike der Woche: Lukasczyk Duralräder von IBC-User Flugzeugradler
					

IBC User Flugzeugradler hat sich mit dem Lukascyk Duralräder ein Traumbike aus genietetem Flugzeug-Aluminium gebaut – Details hier!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (18. Februar 2020)

Heute wer da?  Wenn ja muss ich das bis spätestens 1700 wissen.


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Februar 2020)

Die Autobahn ist komplett voll, das lohnt nicht, ich komme nie an. Aber am Wochenende wieder


----------



## gnss (18. Februar 2020)

Schade, wenn sich bis 1720 niemand meldet werde ich es nicht mehr schaffen.


----------



## de_reu (18. Februar 2020)

Ich schaffe es auch nicht mehr...


----------



## hoedsch (18. Februar 2020)

Blöd, ich habe erst gerade reingeschaut.


----------



## Gothic70 (21. Februar 2020)

Wie ist der Plan am Wochenende, fährt jemand und wann?


----------



## gnss (21. Februar 2020)

Sieht irgendwie nach Regen aus.


----------



## goldencore (22. Februar 2020)

Wie ist denn so die Schlammtiefe zur Zeit?


----------



## hoedsch (22. Februar 2020)

Heute bestimmt rekordverdächtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (22. Februar 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie nach Regen aus.



Und der Wind verhindert eine Straßenrunde


----------



## gnss (22. Februar 2020)

Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## gnss (25. Februar 2020)

Ich schaffe es heute nicht, Wetter sieht sowieso durchwachsen aus.


----------



## Gothic70 (25. Februar 2020)

Ist der Wald denn überhaupt zu fahren z. Z.?


----------



## hoedsch (25. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich unseren Garten betrachte, dürfte der Wald sehr schlammig sein.
Von daher hoffe ich auf schönes Wetter nach meinem Urlaub.


----------



## Gothic70 (25. Februar 2020)

Na dann einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (29. Februar 2020)

Ich gucke mir ab 1440 die Heide an. Wenn jemand mit will und bis dahin schreibt kann ich ihn auch später an der Hütte einsammeln.


----------



## Gothic70 (29. Februar 2020)

Habe mir gerade mein neues bike in Berlin angesehen bzw Probe gefahren


----------



## gnss (29. Februar 2020)

Dann können wir bald eine Runde mit Peter drehen.

Selbst in der Heide ist Wasser und Matsch.


----------



## Gothic70 (29. Februar 2020)

Jetzt muss ich nur noch meine Frau davon überzeugen, das ich ein Gravel bike benötige...... Aber in meinem Alter sollte das nicht schwer sein.


----------



## T_N_T (29. Februar 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Dann können wir bald eine Runde mit Peter drehen.
> 
> Selbst in der Heide ist Wasser und Matsch.



Moin Martin, sind die Bedingungen wirklich so scheiße?


----------



## gnss (29. Februar 2020)

Schön ist es nicht, ich war nur in der Fischbeker Heide, da wo nur Sand ist geht es, da wo noch eine Auflage aus Pflanzenresten auf den Wegen liegt wie innerhalb der Panzerringstraße fährt man über weite Strecken durch Siff. Aber es hat ja die ganze Nacht geregnet, bis morgen soll nicht mehr viel kommen, der Wind trocknet, morgen wird es bestimmt ein wenig besser.


----------



## gnss (29. Februar 2020)

So 1200, Meldungen bis 1100.


----------



## peterbe (29. Februar 2020)

holt euch nur alle ein Gravel, dann fahren wir eine Runde mit den Dackelschneidern durch den Wald. Aber nachdem ich gestern Nachmittag eine Stunde mit den ganz fetten Reifen in den Habes Schmierseife gefahren bin, habe ich es heute vorgezogen, die Sonne auf den Geesthöhen zu genießen. Und selbst da ist das Rad eingesaut.


----------



## gnss (29. Februar 2020)

Gravel nur bei mehr als 15°C und ohne Wind, will ja nicht erfrieren.


----------



## de_reu (2. März 2020)

Wer ist morgen am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (3. März 2020)

Ich nicht, hab vorhin schon geduscht und die Bewässerung läuft seit mehr als zwölf Stunden, selbst wenn es nachher aufhört wird das eine Schlammschlacht.


----------



## de_reu (3. März 2020)

O.k., dann bin ich auch raus...


----------



## Gothic70 (6. März 2020)

Morgen ?


----------



## Fili2407 (6. März 2020)

Wäre dabei, Wetter soll ja super werden.


----------



## gnss (6. März 2020)

Ich könnte um 1200.


----------



## gnss (7. März 2020)

OK dann heute 1200


----------



## Gothic70 (7. März 2020)

Ok, passt


----------



## goldencore (7. März 2020)

Es dürfte heute vermutlich immer noch die totale Schlammschlacht sein, oder?


----------



## gnss (7. März 2020)

Ich war eben in einem andern Wald laufen, ja es ist matschig aber nicht ganz so schlimm wie letzten Samstag. Eher wie letzten Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (7. März 2020)

Danke, aber das gibt mir leider keine klare Vorstellung. Ich habe halt ne längere Anreise, aber der Drang aufs Rad ist groß. Ich war mal im Dezember bei miesen Verhältnissen und das hat sich nicht so recht gelohnt.


----------



## gnss (7. März 2020)

Fahr halt in die Fischbeker und Neugrabener Heide, da dürfte recht gut sein.


----------



## goldencore (7. März 2020)

Also der Nordteil um den Flugplatz? Ja, werde ich wohl machen.


----------



## Fili2407 (7. März 2020)

Wir sind nach Verkehrssituationen hoffentlich um 1230 da :/


----------



## gnss (7. März 2020)

Ich komme dann um 1230 nochmal vorbei.


----------



## goldencore (7. März 2020)

Hat sich durchaus gelohnt. Schönes Wetter, schon schlammig, aber Vieles gut fahrbar.
Nur der Kaiserschmarrn in der Kärntner Hütte, auf den ich mich den ganzen Tag gefreut hatte, geht ja mal gar nicht! Was ein Fettmassaker! Warum warnt mich denn keiner? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (13. März 2020)

Morgen vormittag?


----------



## Fili2407 (13. März 2020)

Wetter macht mit, wäre dabei!


----------



## Gothic70 (13. März 2020)

11 Uhr


----------



## gnss (14. März 2020)

Das passt.


----------



## de_reu (14. März 2020)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> 11 Uhr


Bin dabei


----------



## LowRider4711 (14. März 2020)

Oh Sonne ?
Ich komm auch


----------



## gnss (14. März 2020)

Morgen Schotterrennrad?


----------



## peterbe (14. März 2020)

Ich wäre gerne dabei, bin aber heute aus Tirol zurückgekommen: zwei Wochen keine sozialen Kontakte, leider auch kein Graveln in der Gruppe. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## gnss (14. März 2020)

Ich bleibe am heimischen Elbhang, im Osten ist die Chance auf Sonne am größten.


----------



## jab (15. März 2020)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich wäre gerne dabei, bin aber heute aus Tirol zurückgekommen: zwei Wochen keine sozialen Kontakte, leider auch kein Graveln in der Gruppe. Euch viel Spaß!



...ich wollte eigentlich heute zur Pforzheimer Hütte aufsteigen für ne Skitourenwoche. Wo warst du denn in Tirol?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (15. März 2020)

3km hinter der deutschen Grenze im Tannheimer Tal. 3km Pech gehabt...


----------



## Gothic70 (16. März 2020)

Ich würde morgen Vormittag fahren wollen, jemand Zeit ?


----------



## gnss (16. März 2020)

Nein ich gehe am Nachmittag eine große Runde Schotterrennrad fahren. 1830 bin ich erst nach der Zeitumstellung wieder dabei, sechs Monate im Dunklen sind genug.


----------



## hoedsch (16. März 2020)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen Vormittag fahren wollen, jemand Zeit ?


Wann wolltest du denn los? Ab 11 Uhr könnte ich 2 Stunden lang.


----------



## de_reu (17. März 2020)

Muss hier keiner mehr Arbeiten?


----------



## gnss (17. März 2020)

Doch irgendwann zwischen 6 und 20 Uhr.


----------



## Gothic70 (17. März 2020)

11 Uhr ist zu spät, fahre gegen 10 Uhr. Ich habe nicht so viel Luft zum Nachmittag bzw Mittag


----------



## hoedsch (17. März 2020)

Gut, dann bin ich 10 Uhr vor Ort.


----------



## Gothic70 (17. März 2020)

Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (17. März 2020)

Irgendwie habe ich den Verdacht, dass es immer noch Leute gibt die den Knall nicht gehört haben.


----------



## Fili2407 (17. März 2020)

Ich brauche mehr Details ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Gothic70 (17. März 2020)

jab schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich den Verdacht, dass es immer noch Leute gibt die den Knall nicht gehört haben.


Versteh ich nicht, was meinst du?


----------



## goldencore (17. März 2020)

Schön gemeinsam zum radeln treffen? 1a Plan!


----------



## Gothic70 (17. März 2020)

Nun, da der Abstand von min 2 Metern eingehalten wird sehe ich da kein Problem. Aber bleib du lieber zu Hause


----------



## goldencore (18. März 2020)

Immer schön mit der angemessenem, selbstbewussten Aggressivität reagieren! Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (30. März 2020)

Suche _einen_ Mitfahrer für morgen, Start wie immer, Ende 2030. Meldung bitte bis spätestens 1700.


----------



## de_reu (30. März 2020)

Weiß noch nicht, ob ich morgen nen Auto habe...


----------



## Gothic70 (31. März 2020)

Ich werde im Westen von Hamburg bleiben und hier ne Runde drehen


----------



## gnss (31. März 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> Weiß noch nicht, ob ich morgen nen Auto habe...


Sag einfach rechtzeitig Bescheid, meinetwegen auch erst um 1800, ich fahre sowieso.


----------



## de_reu (4. April 2020)

Biken?


----------



## gnss (4. April 2020)

Ich würde, 1400?


----------



## de_reu (4. April 2020)

Bin schon los


----------



## gnss (6. April 2020)

Willst du Dienstag fahren? Kannst du früher? Ich kann ab 16:00, wenn du nicht ganz so früh kannst würde ich dich später einsammeln.


----------



## de_reu (6. April 2020)

Ich könnte ab 17:30, und Mittwoch auch ab 16:00?


----------



## gnss (6. April 2020)

Mittwoch kann ich nicht. Ich sammel dich dann morgen um 17:30 ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (8. April 2020)

Freitag geht, wann?


----------



## de_reu (10. April 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Freitag geht, wann?


14:00?


----------



## de_reu (10. April 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> 14:00?


Ginge auch früher...


----------



## gnss (10. April 2020)

1400 passt, vorher schaffe ich nicht.


----------



## de_reu (10. April 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> 1400 passt, vorher schaffe ich nicht.


Okay


----------



## gnss (12. April 2020)

Wieder 1400?


----------



## de_reu (12. April 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Wieder 1400?


Ja!


----------



## de_reu (14. April 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Wieder 1400?


Wieder 14:00? Oder Mal 13:00


----------



## gnss (14. April 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> Wieder 14:00? Oder Mal 13:00


1300


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (16. April 2020)

Fahre 15:00 ne kleine Runde


----------



## de_reu (18. April 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> 1300


Sonntag, 12:00?


----------



## gnss (19. April 2020)

Das passt.


----------



## gnss (22. April 2020)

Donnerstag 1400 durch die Lüneburger Heide schottern, 70-100km.


----------



## ws55 (22. April 2020)

100km?


----------



## gnss (22. April 2020)

Ist ja eigentlich Rennrad, da geht das immer. Ein paar Kringel, zum Nachtisch vielleicht ein wenig Höllenschlucht und man hat die zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (22. April 2020)

Bevor das hier ein Gravel Forum wird, würde ich Freitag normal biken gehen. Ca. 15:00


----------



## Iro_ (24. April 2020)

@de_reu bin dabei, 15 uhr kh


----------



## de_reu (24. April 2020)

Iro_ schrieb:


> @de_reu bin dabei, 15 uhr kh


O.k., evtl. 10 min später...


----------



## Iro_ (24. April 2020)

ok


----------



## de_reu (24. April 2020)

Bin gleich da


----------



## de_reu (25. April 2020)

Sonntag, 13:00? KH


----------



## gnss (25. April 2020)

Prima


----------



## Gothic70 (26. April 2020)

Ich habe mir am Dienstag das Handgelenk geprellt beim Abschluss Trail, schön mit beiden Händen beim Sturz aufgekommen blöde Idee. Ich habe erst einmal Pause. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## gnss (26. April 2020)

Oh nein, gute Besserung, nicht das du demnächst nur noch Schotter-Rennrad mit gefedertem Vorbau fährst.


----------



## Gothic70 (26. April 2020)

Ja, danke ich habe ja selber schuld.......blöder Fat Albert Vorderreifen !!! Grrr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (28. April 2020)

Soll trocken bleiben, also 1600 wie besprochen.


----------



## de_reu (28. April 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Soll trocken bleiben, also 1600 wie besprochen.


Geht los!


----------



## de_reu (28. April 2020)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ja, danke ich habe ja selber schuld.......blöder Fat Albert Vorderreifen !!! Grrr.


Oh Mann, gute Besserung!
time for the Butcher...!?


----------



## de_reu (30. April 2020)

Morgen biken? 12:00?


----------



## gnss (1. Mai 2020)

Dabei wenn sonst keiner will, muss aber um 1400 fertig sein und fange ein wenig früher an, komme um 1200 an der Hütte vorbei, falls du früher da bist schick mir eine Nachricht mit Ankunftszeit auf das Telefon.


----------



## de_reu (1. Mai 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Dabei wenn sonst keiner will, muss aber um 1400 fertig sein und fange ein wenig früher an, komme um 1200 an der Hütte vorbei, falls du früher da bist schick mir eine Nachricht mit Ankunftszeit auf das Telefon.


O.k., bin 11:30 da...


----------



## de_reu (1. Mai 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Dabei wenn sonst keiner will, muss aber um 1400 fertig sein und fange ein wenig früher an, komme um 1200 an der Hütte vorbei, falls du früher da bist schick mir eine Nachricht mit Ankunftszeit auf das Telefon.


Der andere Martin kommt noch mit, wird 11:40...


----------



## de_reu (3. Mai 2020)

Sonntag biken?


----------



## gnss (3. Mai 2020)

1300


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (3. Mai 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> 1300


O.k.


----------



## gnss (4. Mai 2020)

Di 1600 Maiglöckchen Schnuppertour


----------



## de_reu (4. Mai 2020)

Bin dabei...


----------



## Fili2407 (5. Mai 2020)

Ist jemand um 18:30 unterwegs?


----------



## gnss (9. Mai 2020)

Ich drehe morgen 1200 eine Runde.


----------



## gnss (11. Mai 2020)

Ich bin morgen raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fili2407 (11. Mai 2020)

Ich bin 1600 da, wenn ich es schaffe.


----------



## Gothic70 (11. Mai 2020)

Mein Handgelenk ist fast wieder ok......... Fast.


----------



## Fili2407 (11. Mai 2020)

Meine Schulter und Ellenbogen auch. Dezent Farbe bekommen ??


----------



## de_reu (12. Mai 2020)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Ich bin 1600 da, wenn ich es schaffe.


Bei mir wird es auch knapp, sollen wir 16:15 sagen? Um 16:00 soll ja auch der Regen durch sein... Dann kann auch Matthias Handgelenk noch ausheilen..


----------



## Gothic70 (12. Mai 2020)

ja, freu mich......aber vor dem nächsten Wochenende werde ich mich nicht aufs bike setzen.

Aber euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Fili2407 (12. Mai 2020)

Sollte klappen


----------



## gnss (13. Mai 2020)

Ich fahre Do 1515, uAwg


----------



## hoedsch (13. Mai 2020)

Bin gerade nach 1020hm aus dem Wald zurück. Morgen mach ich Pause.


----------



## Fili2407 (13. Mai 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich fahre Do 1515, uAwg



habe auch vor morgen zu fahren, komme aber so früh nicht dazu. 
ich den letzten Termin in Bremen und könnt schreiben wenn ich gegen 15 Uhr losfahre wann ich an der Hütte wäre. 
was heißt uAwg?


----------



## de_reu (13. Mai 2020)

Morgen schaffe ich nicht, Freitag würde ich tagsüber fahren wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (14. Mai 2020)

Am Freitag kann ich nicht.



Fili2407 schrieb:


> habe auch vor morgen zu fahren, komme aber so früh nicht dazu.
> ich den letzten Termin in Bremen und könnt schreiben wenn ich gegen 15 Uhr losfahre wann ich an der Hütte wäre.
> was heißt uAwg?


Um Anmeldung wird gebeten, weil ich mich sonst an die Zeit nicht gebunden fühle. Ich schicke dir meine Nummer per PN, schick mir bitte eine Nachricht wenn du weißt wann du an der KH eintriffst, ich bin so lange in der Haake.


----------



## Fili2407 (14. Mai 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> Morgen schaffe ich nicht, Freitag würde ich tagsüber fahren wollen?


Ich bin morgen zwischen 15/16 Uhr auch am Start. An welche Uhrzeit hast du gedacht?


----------



## de_reu (14. Mai 2020)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen zwischen 15/16 Uhr auch am Start. An welche Uhrzeit hast du gedacht?


So gegen 14:00!?


----------



## Stevie88 (15. Mai 2020)

Huhu, wäre heute jemand für eine Feierabendrunde zu haben, 18:30 KH?


----------



## Gothic70 (16. Mai 2020)

Ist am Sonntag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## de_reu (16. Mai 2020)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ist am Sonntag jemand unterwegs?


Wollte schon...


----------



## Fili2407 (16. Mai 2020)

Dito! Sobald Ihr eine Uhrzeit anpeilt kann ich in die Verhandlung zuhause einsteigen ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Fili2407 (16. Mai 2020)

Wenn keiner etwas vorschlägt dann mache ich das. 
12:00 Uhr an der Hütte?


----------



## Gothic70 (16. Mai 2020)

Ok, bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (16. Mai 2020)

Bin 


Fili2407 schrieb:


> Wenn keiner etwas vorschlägt dann mache ich das.
> 12:00 Uhr an der Hütte?


Bin dabei!


----------



## de_reu (18. Mai 2020)

Dienstag wieder 16:15?


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Mai 2020)

Wenn meine Beine es zulassen und ich mein bike in das Auto meiner Frau bekomme bin ich dabei, bin immer noch platt von Sonntag.


----------



## Fili2407 (19. Mai 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> Dienstag wieder 16:15?


Ich komme auch, kann ein paar min später werden.


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Mai 2020)

Ich fahre jetzt los


----------



## de_reu (19. Mai 2020)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt los


Bin schon da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (21. Mai 2020)

Freitag (morgen) biken?


----------



## Gothic70 (21. Mai 2020)

Bin raus


----------



## Iro_ (22. Mai 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> Freitag (morgen) biken?


Ich fahr gleich ne runde, wenn wir uns noch koordinieren gerne zusammen. Ich brauche 15min von zuhause.


----------



## de_reu (22. Mai 2020)

Iro_ schrieb:


> Ich fahr gleich ne runde, wenn wir uns noch koordinieren gerne zusammen. Ich brauche 15min von zuhause.


10:00!?


----------



## Iro_ (22. Mai 2020)

ok


----------



## de_reu (22. Mai 2020)

Iro_ schrieb:


> ok


10:15...


----------



## Iro_ (22. Mai 2020)

passt mir sogar besser, dann Trocknet mein Helmpolster noch. Habe nach zwei Jahren rausgefunden das kann man reinigen.


----------



## Fili2407 (22. Mai 2020)

Sonntag früh, 10:00 Uhr anybody?! Ab 13/14 Uhr wird mir die Luft zu feucht.


----------



## Gothic70 (22. Mai 2020)

Evtl.


----------



## MaMaxx (24. Mai 2020)

Moin Zusammen, hier der neue Martin von letzten Sonntag. Wie sieht es bei euch am Dienstag aus? Wetter soll ganz gut sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fili2407 (24. Mai 2020)

Erstmal 10:00 Uhr heute


----------



## gnss (24. Mai 2020)

Wird knapp ich versuche es.


----------



## MaMaxx (24. Mai 2020)

Heute klappt es leider nicht. Wäre gerne dabei gewesen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Fili2407 (24. Mai 2020)

Wird 10:15 Uhr bis ich losfahre


----------



## Gothic70 (24. Mai 2020)

Seid ihr echt gefahren bei dem Wetter?


----------



## gnss (24. Mai 2020)

Wir haben uns kurz unter die Bäume gestellt bis der kurze Schauer vorbei war, schön mal wieder im weichen, matschigen Waldboden zu fahren. 

Dienstag wieder 16:15? Ich bin wahrscheinlich schon früher unterwegs, sagt an wann ich an der Hütte vorbeirollen muss.


----------



## Gothic70 (24. Mai 2020)

16:15 Uhr denke ich ist gut. 
, was ist denn mit Clemens?


----------



## hoedsch (24. Mai 2020)

Mist 16:15 Uhr ist vorbei. Habe ich leider nicht rechtzeitig gelesen.


----------



## Fili2407 (24. Mai 2020)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Mist 16:15 Uhr ist vorbei. Habe ich leider nicht rechtzeitig gelesen.


Es geht um den kommenden Dienstag ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agoneule (24. Mai 2020)

Mahlzeit,
wie lange seit ihr denn immer so unterwegs ?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## hoedsch (24. Mai 2020)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Es geht um den kommenden Dienstag ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Stimmt, soweit hatte ich die Historie nicht verfolgt. Dienstag ist gebongt, sofern in der Firma kein Chaos ausbricht


----------



## Gothic70 (24. Mai 2020)

Dann Dienstag um 16:15 Uhr


----------



## MaMaxx (24. Mai 2020)

Super, bin auch dabei


----------



## gnss (25. Mai 2020)

Agoneule schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> wie lange seit ihr denn immer so unterwegs ?
> 
> Gruß Thorsten


2,5-3 Stunden, Brutto=Netto


----------



## Agoneule (25. Mai 2020)

o.k, würde mich morgen gerne mal dranhängen, mal schauen wie lange ich mithalten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (26. Mai 2020)

Na dann bis nachher


----------



## Agoneule (26. Mai 2020)

bin angekommen....Honda CRV aus RZ mit schwarzem Cube...kleiner Lenker kleine Felgen ;-)


----------



## Agoneule (26. Mai 2020)

Erster.....wo bleibt ihr denn ??


----------



## Gothic70 (27. Mai 2020)

Sonntag biken? 11 Uhr


----------



## MaMaxx (29. Mai 2020)

Moin, wenn ich Sonntag mit euch fahre, bin ich Dienstags noch nicht wieder voll fit  Werde deswegen am Samstag früh morgens um 8 fahren, dann hab ich genug Zeit ...


----------



## de_reu (29. Mai 2020)

Heute (Freitag) biken?


----------



## Fili2407 (29. Mai 2020)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Sonntag biken? 11 Uhr


Ich werde Sonntag können aber wahrscheinlich erst später. 
melde mich nochmal.
Heute und/oder morgen kann ich nicht.


----------



## hoedsch (29. Mai 2020)

Heute kann ich nicht, aber Sonntag um 11 Uhr.


----------



## gnss (29. Mai 2020)

Sonntag 11 kann ich auch.


----------



## Fili2407 (31. Mai 2020)

Fährt morgen jemand? 
alternativ würde ich ab circa 13 Uhr auch mal in die hüttener Berge fahren. Der Hütti Trail wartet schon ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (31. Mai 2020)

Morgen muss ich Kaffee trinken, aber am Dienstag fahre ich um 1615.


----------



## de_reu (1. Juni 2020)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand?
> alternativ würde ich ab circa 13 Uhr auch mal in die hüttener Berge fahren. Der Hütti Trail wartet schon ?


13:00 KH wäre ich dabei!


----------



## MaMaxx (1. Juni 2020)

Wäre auch um 16:15 dabei.


----------



## Gothic70 (2. Juni 2020)

Sorry bin heute raus und drehe vor der Haustür eine kurze runde


----------



## de_reu (2. Juni 2020)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand?
> alternativ würde ich ab circa 13 Uhr auch mal in die hüttener Berge fahren. Der Hütti Trail wartet schon ?





gnss schrieb:


> Morgen muss ich Kaffee trinken, aber am Dienstag fahre ich um 1615.


Bin dabei!


----------



## MaMaxx (2. Juni 2020)

Ein Stau nach dem andern. Ankunft wird immer später. Angeblich soll ich es noch schaffen. Falls ich es bis 16:15 nicht schafft einfach losfahren.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (2. Juni 2020)

Hey Leute, morgen am 03.06. ist der Santa Cruz Demo Truck in den Harburger Bergen in der Cuxhavener Str. 55 (Parkplatz Kärtner Hütte). 
Mit dabei natürlich Hightower, Megatower, Heckler und Co. 
Der Termin mitten in der Woche ist natürlich nicht ideal, aber es wäre toll wenn ihr Zeit findet und vorbeischauen könnt. ?
Der Event läuft von 12:00 - 18:00Uhr.


----------



## Fili2407 (2. Juni 2020)

12 std Vorlauf, genau mein Humor...

um wieder zum Topic zu kommen - bin erstmal raus...der Crash heute hat mir ein dickes Ei am Oberschenkel verpasst...Wahnsinn ?


----------



## de_reu (3. Juni 2020)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> Hey Leute, morgen am 03.06. ist der Santa Cruz Demo Truck in den Harburger Bergen in der Cuxhavener Str. 55 (Parkplatz Kärtner Hütte).
> Mit dabei natürlich Hightower, Megatower, Heckler und Co.
> Der Termin mitten in der Woche ist natürlich nicht ideal, aber es wäre toll wenn ihr Zeit findet und vorbeischauen könnt. ?
> Der Event läuft von 12:00 - 18:00Uhr.


Schade, leider zu kurzfristig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (3. Juni 2020)

Die wollten Specialized schlagen, nicht nur kuzfristig ansagen, sondern auch noch mitten in der Woche durchziehen.

Möge von der Beule in zwei Wochen nichts mehr zu sehen sein *Fili2407.*


----------



## Maik_aus_W (4. Juni 2020)

Moin,

ihr seid ja recht aktiv in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs.
Ich versuche jetzt schon seit einigen Tagen eine schöne ca. 50 Km Strecke mit über 1000 Höhenmetern in meinem Tool zu planen. Klappt nicht ! 

Hat evtl. jemand eine fertige Tour die ich ein mein Tool (dynymicWatch) planen kann.

Bin eher der Tourenfahrer, Wurzeln und holprig ist okay, aber bitte keine schwarzen Trails.

Startpunkte gerne, natürlich Kärtner Hütte, oder Prkplatz Karlstein oder Autorasthof Rade (Hamburg-Süd).

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus
Maik


----------



## gnss (4. Juni 2020)

Wir kennen jeden Weg, wir planen nicht, wir fahren einfach los. Warum klappt das nicht?


----------



## Maik_aus_W (4. Juni 2020)

Technisch klappt das Planen, aber wenn ich so bei 1000HM angelangt bin, dann habe ich auch immer so 60-65 Km vor mir, und das ist meinem Sohn dann doch (noch) zuviel.


----------



## Catsoft (4. Juni 2020)

Maik_aus_W schrieb:


> Technisch klappt das Planen, aber wenn ich so bei 1000HM angelangt bin, dann habe ich auch immer so 60-65 Km vor mir, und das ist meinem Sohn dann doch (noch) zuviel.



Und warum müssen es unbedingt über 1000 HM sein. Die Trails und die HM in den Habe sind sehr kleinteilig. Da sind 500 HM wie 1000 in den Alpen!

Und ich weis wie sich mehr als 5000 HM am Tag anfühlen ;-) In den Alpen machbar, in den Haber no way....


----------



## Maik_aus_W (5. Juni 2020)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und warum müssen es unbedingt über 1000 HM sein...


Hab ich mir halt so in den Kopf gesetzt, wollen im Sommerurlaub in Österreich auch ein paar Touren fahren, da sollen die Fahrten in den HaBes als Training dienen, sind ja näher als der Harz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fili2407 (5. Juni 2020)

Ich fahre morgen irgendwo zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr Abfahrt. Mitfahrer entscheidet gerne die Zeit! 
beulenbedingt möchte ich hinzufügen, dass ich moderater als üblich unterwegs sein möchte und zeitlich ungebunden sein werde 
uAwg


----------



## gnss (6. Juni 2020)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen irgendwo zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr Abfahrt. Mitfahrer entscheidet gerne die Zeit!


11:30 könnte ich schaffen


----------



## gnss (6. Juni 2020)

@hoedsch Ich werde um 1130 nicht starten, eher um 1200.


----------



## hoedsch (6. Juni 2020)

Gut dann um 12 Uhr.


----------



## gnss (8. Juni 2020)

Di 1615?


----------



## de_reu (8. Juni 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Di 1615?


Bin dabei!


----------



## Fili2407 (8. Juni 2020)

Ich versuche es auch.


----------



## MaMaxx (8. Juni 2020)

*bin bis mitte / ende august raus. *


----------



## Fili2407 (9. Juni 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Di 1615?


Kann jemand von euch diesen Konusschlüssel mitbringen für das Rad meines Sohnes?


----------



## de_reu (9. Juni 2020)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Kann jemand von euch diesen Konusschlüssel mitbringen für das Rad meines Sohnes?


Jo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (9. Juni 2020)

Bin auch unterwegs


----------



## Fili2407 (9. Juni 2020)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Bin auch unterwegs


Stehe gerade im Stau Kreuz Eidelstedt ...es ist Stillstand.
Und du so?


----------



## Gothic70 (9. Juni 2020)

Ich stehe im Stau


----------



## Fili2407 (9. Juni 2020)

Bin um halb da


----------



## de_reu (12. Juni 2020)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Bin um halb da


Wie ist heute mit biken?


----------



## Fili2407 (12. Juni 2020)

Ja, Uhrzeit kann ich noch nicht abschätzen. 
was schwebt dir vor?


----------



## de_reu (12. Juni 2020)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Ja, Uhrzeit kann ich noch nicht abschätzen.
> was schwebt dir vor?


Bin flexibel, 14:00?


----------



## Fili2407 (12. Juni 2020)

14:30 KH - grob angepeilt wegen dem Verkehr kann ich erst später genau sagen wann ich ankomme.


----------



## de_reu (12. Juni 2020)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> 14:30 KH - grob angepeilt wegen dem Verkehr kann ich erst später genau sagen wann ich ankomme.


O.k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fili2407 (12. Juni 2020)

14:45 ?


----------



## de_reu (12. Juni 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> O.k.


15 Minuten später


----------



## de_reu (13. Juni 2020)

Fährt heute noch jemand spontan?


----------



## gnss (14. Juni 2020)

Ich fahre heute um 1330 eine kurze 2h Runde.


----------



## gnss (14. Juni 2020)

Morgen steht eine große Runde durch die richtige Heide an, Start spätestens 1400, 29+.


----------



## de_reu (15. Juni 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Morgen steht eine große Runde durch die richtige Heide an, Start spätestens 1400, 29+.


Dienstag wieder, 16:15!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fili2407 (15. Juni 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> Dienstag wieder, 16:15!?


Ich bin morgen raus. Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## Gothic70 (15. Juni 2020)

Ich bin da morgen 16:15 Uhr


----------



## de_reu (16. Juni 2020)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich bin da morgen 16:15 Uhr


Stau noch 10 Minuten


----------



## gnss (16. Juni 2020)

Parkplatz ist gesperrt, falls du noch mit willst bitte SMS wann Stadtscheide Abzweig Sennhüttentrail, 1730 fahren wir rüber in die Heide.


----------



## de_reu (16. Juni 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Parkplatz ist gesperrt, falls du noch mit willst bitte SMS wann Stadtscheide Abzweig Sennhüttentrail, 1730 fahren wir rüber in die Heide.


bin jetzt an der Kärntner Hütte. Ich hatte schon an der Straße geparkt dann fahre ich jetzt kurz Richtung Harke und bin 17 Uhr oben an der an dem Abzweig stadtscheide Richtung sennhütten Trail.


----------



## de_reu (19. Juni 2020)

Groß mit Regen ist nicht mehr zu rechnen, will noch jemand spontan fahren?


----------



## de_reu (20. Juni 2020)

Samstag, 12:00!? KH


----------



## gnss (20. Juni 2020)

Muss auf den Paketboten warten, ich glaube der kommt nicht rechtzeitig.


----------



## hoedsch (20. Juni 2020)

Ich kann heute auch nicht.


----------



## de_reu (20. Juni 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Muss auf den Paketboten warten, ich glaube der kommt nicht rechtzeitig.


Ich könnte auch später..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (20. Juni 2020)

Wann sind eigentlich diese Wassermassen in Harburg gefallen? Da tun sich überall Löcher und Canyons auf, an anderen Stellen gibt es Sandhaufen, die vorher nicht da waren. Am Dienstag war das noch nicht.


----------



## de_reu (21. Juni 2020)

Biken?


----------



## gnss (21. Juni 2020)

Heute leider nicht.


----------



## de_reu (21. Juni 2020)

Starte gegen 13:00


----------



## T_N_T (21. Juni 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Wann sind eigentlich diese Wassermassen in Harburg gefallen? Da tun sich überall Löcher und Canyons auf, an anderen Stellen gibt es Sandhaufen, die vorher nicht da waren. Am Dienstag war das noch nicht.



Das ist vom Gewitter/Regen am Donnerstag.


----------



## de_reu (22. Juni 2020)

Morgen, Dienstag, wieder 16:15 Uhr Uhr?


----------



## hoedsch (22. Juni 2020)

Ja, sollte klappen.


----------



## Gothic70 (23. Juni 2020)

Ich schaffe es heute nicht


----------



## gnss (23. Juni 2020)

Ich bin schottern, also raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fili2407 (23. Juni 2020)

So früh schaut es vorerst bei mir schlecht aus, auch wegen dem Verkehr zu der Zeit. 
kann heute nicht, euch Viel Spaß!


----------



## de_reu (23. Juni 2020)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> So früh schaut es vorerst bei mir schlecht aus, auch wegen dem Verkehr zu der Zeit.
> kann heute nicht, euch Viel Spaß!


Verkehr war entspannt


----------



## Fili2407 (26. Juni 2020)

Morgen früh jemand zur Runde bereit?


----------



## de_reu (28. Juni 2020)

Heute, 13:00 KH!?


----------



## de_reu (30. Juni 2020)

Heute, wieder 16:15?


----------



## gnss (30. Juni 2020)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (30. Juni 2020)

Ich kann nicht


----------



## hoedsch (30. Juni 2020)

Jo, nützt ja nix.


----------



## de_reu (2. Juli 2020)

Morgen Mittag biken?


----------



## Fili2407 (3. Juli 2020)

Hat jemand Lust morgen im Deister zu biken? 
Wetter stimmt dort, was bei uns ja nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## de_reu (4. Juli 2020)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust morgen im Deister zu biken?
> Wetter stimmt dort, was bei uns ja nicht der Fall ist.


Moin, können gerne hier ne Runde fahren, Deister schaffe ich dieses Wochenende nicht...


----------



## de_reu (4. Juli 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> Moin, können gerne hier ne Runde fahren, Deister schaffe ich dieses Wochenende nicht...


15:00!?


----------



## Fili2407 (4. Juli 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> 15:00!?


Ich wollte Rad fahren, nicht baden ?

bekomme es auch von der Zeit her jetzt nicht mehr hin.


----------



## de_reu (4. Juli 2020)

Morgen, Sonntag, 11:30 biken?


----------



## gnss (4. Juli 2020)

Dabei wenn sich das Wetter benimmt.


----------



## de_reu (5. Juli 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Dabei wenn sich das Wetter benimmt.


Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (6. Juli 2020)

Ich bin morgen raus.


----------



## de_reu (7. Juli 2020)

Wenn keiner kommt, komme ich auch nicht...


----------



## Fili2407 (16. Juli 2020)

Morgen Mittag jemand? 
ich kann zwischen 11-13 Uhr starten wenn sich Mitfahrer finden ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Fili2407 (22. Juli 2020)

Sommerloch eingeschlagen? 
morgen Nachmittag jemand?


----------



## de_reu (24. Juli 2020)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Sommerloch eingeschlagen?
> morgen Nachmittag jemand?


Dienstag wieder....


----------



## gnss (28. Juli 2020)

Wenn sich jemand findet fahre ich um 1615 nochmal an der Hütte vorbei.


----------



## de_reu (28. Juli 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand findet fahre ich um 1615 nochmal an der Hütte vorbei.


Bin dabei!


----------



## hoedsch (28. Juli 2020)

Ich auch.


----------



## de_reu (31. Juli 2020)

Wer hat heute Nachmittag Bock auf Biken?
14:00- 15:00 KH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fili2407 (31. Juli 2020)

Kann heute leider nicht
Viel Spaß beim Kaiser Wetter!


----------



## de_reu (1. August 2020)

Will heute jemand fahren? Morgen kann ich nicht.


----------



## gnss (4. August 2020)

Bin heute Schottern, also raus.


----------



## de_reu (4. August 2020)

Wer ist heute 16:15 dabei?


----------



## hoedsch (4. August 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Bin heute Schottern, also raus.


Das nimmt kein gutes Ende.



de_reu schrieb:


> Wer ist heute 16:15 dabei?


Ich werde kommen.
Was ist denn mit der ganzen Fraktion aus der Schenefeld-Pinneberg Ecke?


----------



## gnss (4. August 2020)

Mit ein wenig Glück werden wir uns auf dem Peter-Krankenhaus-Weg oder auf der Stadtscheide begegnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (4. August 2020)

Ich schaffe es nicht vor 18:30 Uhr


----------



## de_reu (4. August 2020)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es nicht vor 18:30 Uhr


16:20


----------



## Fili2407 (4. August 2020)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Das nimmt kein gutes Ende.
> 
> 
> Ich werde kommen.
> Was ist denn mit der ganzen Fraktion aus der Schenefeld-Pinneberg Ecke?



magen Darm Verstimmung und Die Uhrzeit ist bei dem Verkehr um die Uhrzeit für mich echt schwierig.


----------



## de_reu (8. August 2020)

_Wie sieht es morgen aus mit biken?_


----------



## gnss (8. August 2020)

In Ilsenburg  Habe wieder am Dienstag.


----------



## Gothic70 (8. August 2020)

In Altenau fahre morgen bis Freitag los


----------



## jab (9. August 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> _Wie sieht es morgen aus mit biken?_


Falls du noch nicht los bist: Wann? Ich könnte frühestens 12:00 Uhr an der KH sein.


----------



## de_reu (9. August 2020)

jab schrieb:


> Falls du noch nicht los bist: Wann? Ich könnte frühestens 12:00 Uhr an der KH sein.



13:30 !?


----------



## jab (9. August 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> 13:30 !?


Ok


----------



## de_reu (9. August 2020)

Ca 15min später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (10. August 2020)

Morgen wieder 16:15?


----------



## hoedsch (10. August 2020)

Ich würde das schaffen.


----------



## de_reu (15. August 2020)

Morgen 10:00 KH?


----------



## gnss (15. August 2020)

Uff, mal gucken ob ich rechtzeitig wach bin.


----------



## hoedsch (15. August 2020)

Ich kann leider erst nachmittags.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## de_reu (16. August 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Uff, mal gucken ob ich rechtzeitig wach bin.


Ich wollte nicht durch die Nachmittags Hitze. Etwas später wäre auch O.K.


----------



## gnss (16. August 2020)

1015


----------



## de_reu (16. August 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> 1015


Top!


----------



## Tracer (18. August 2020)

Fährt jemand heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (18. August 2020)

Normalerweise fahren wir immer Dienstags. Was ist mit dem Rest?


----------



## de_reu (18. August 2020)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Normalerweise fahren wir immer Dienstags. Was ist mit dem Rest?


16:15!?


----------



## Gothic70 (18. August 2020)

Ich schaffe es leider nicht.


----------



## hoedsch (19. August 2020)

So, das Rad ist nach dem gestrigen Ausfall wieder hergestellt. Am längsten hat es gedauert den ganzen Sand und Schlamm zu entfernen, damit es wieder sauber montiert werden konnte.


----------



## Gothic70 (19. August 2020)

Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## hoedsch (19. August 2020)

In dem Dreck hat sich der Vorderreifen eingegraben ist vom Felgenhorn gesprungen und hat eine Schaufel Dreck ins Innere befördert. War eine ziemliche Sauerei das halbwegs wieder so zu säubern, dass ich einen Schlauch einziehen konnte. Heute habe ich dann alles geputzt und den tubeless Reifen wieder hergestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (21. August 2020)

Jemand am Samstag unterwegs ?


----------



## gnss (21. August 2020)

Nur Schottern, aber ausgiebig.


----------



## jab (21. August 2020)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Jemand am Samstag unterwegs ?


Vermutlich irgendwann nachmittags. Letztlich wird es wohl vom Wetter abhängen, wann ich fahre. Verabreden würde wohl etwas schwierig.


----------



## gnss (25. August 2020)

Ich bin heute raus.


----------



## Gothic70 (25. August 2020)

Ich auch mein Sohn hat heute Geburtstag


----------



## Rondis (25. August 2020)

Ich bin Anfänger und würde gerne mitfahren. Um welche Zeit und wo ist das Treffen immer?


----------



## gnss (28. August 2020)

Hat jemand eventuell einen 1/16in Innensechskant?


----------



## gnss (30. August 2020)

Nix los hier, dann halt schottern.


----------



## gnss (31. August 2020)

Dienstag jemand am start? Sonst Schotter.


----------



## hoedsch (31. August 2020)

Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (31. August 2020)

Und wann?


----------



## gnss (31. August 2020)

Ich fahre um 1615 nochmal an der Hütte vorbei.


----------



## gnss (6. September 2020)

Ich drehe um 1140 eine Runde, wenn es anfängt zu regnen breche ich ab


----------



## de_reu (6. September 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich drehe um 1140 eine Runde, wenn es anfängt zu regnen breche ich ab


Bin Segeln...


----------



## gnss (6. September 2020)

Macht Sinn bei Wind.


----------



## de_reu (8. September 2020)

Wer ist heute dabei?


----------



## gnss (8. September 2020)

1615, außer es regnet.


----------



## hoedsch (8. September 2020)

Ich kann heute nicht.


----------



## de_reu (8. September 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> 1615, außer es regnet.


Regnet heute nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (12. September 2020)

Sonntag, 11:00 biken?


----------



## hoedsch (12. September 2020)

Perfekt, geht ab.


----------



## Gothic70 (14. September 2020)

Moin Jungs, morgen vielleicht etwas später als 16:15 wäre cool, meine homeoffice Zeit ist längst vorbei und ich habe kein Bock mehr alleine zu fahren ?


----------



## hoedsch (14. September 2020)

Klar sollst du dabei sein. Ab wann kannst du denn?


----------



## Gothic70 (15. September 2020)

Wenn ich gut durchkommen so gegen 17:15


----------



## hoedsch (15. September 2020)

Gut, dann ist heute Start um 17:15 Uhr weiterhin ohne Licht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (15. September 2020)

Ich bin heute raus.


----------



## hoedsch (21. September 2020)

@Gothic70  Matthias bis du morgen dabei?
Wer kommt noch?


----------



## Gothic70 (21. September 2020)

Ja bin ich, melde mich wegen der Uhrzeit


----------



## Gothic70 (22. September 2020)

17:15, 17:30 Uhr würde ich schaffen


----------



## Gothic70 (22. September 2020)

Fahrt ohne mich brauche noch ne Stunde voll Sperrung


----------



## de_reu (22. September 2020)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Fahrt ohne mich brauche noch ne Stunde voll Sperrung


Ich schaffe es auch nicht


----------



## hoedsch (22. September 2020)

Na denn lege ich eine Solo Runde hin.


----------



## Gothic70 (22. September 2020)

Bin gleich da


----------



## Gothic70 (29. September 2020)

Heute 17:30 Uhr?


----------



## de_reu (29. September 2020)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Heute 17:30 Uhr?


Bin dabei,wenn der Stau es zulässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (29. September 2020)

Dann aber mit Licht für den Rückweg.


----------



## de_reu (3. Oktober 2020)

Morgen biken 12:00?


----------



## jab (3. Oktober 2020)

Passt


----------



## de_reu (6. Oktober 2020)

16:15?


----------



## hoedsch (6. Oktober 2020)

Für ne kurze Runde ohne Regen wird es langen.


----------



## de_reu (11. Oktober 2020)

Will heute niemand fahren? Wie wäre es ab 3?


----------



## gnss (11. Oktober 2020)

Fahren will ich, aber ich will nich nass werden.


----------



## hoedsch (11. Oktober 2020)

Ja, mal sehen. Erst muss der Regen durch sein.


----------



## jab (11. Oktober 2020)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ja, mal sehen. Erst muss der Regen durch sein.


Seh ich auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (11. Oktober 2020)

O.k., meinetwegen auch 15:15...


----------



## Bikerlove2000 (11. Oktober 2020)

Ich weiß, ich bin sehr spät dran. Bin erst gestern diesem Forum beigetreten. Mir wurde dieser Beitrag sofort angezeigt, auch wenn es schon 10 Jahre her ist. Ich dachte mir jetzt aber einfach ich versuche es mal: Finden die Touren immer noch statt und gibt es ähnliches auch in anderen Regionen in Deutschland? Bin begeistert von dem Zuspruch.


----------



## de_reu (11. Oktober 2020)

Bikerlove2000 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich bin sehr spät dran. Bin erst gestern diesem Forum beigetreten. Mir wurde dieser Beitrag sofort angezeigt, auch wenn es schon 10 Jahre her ist. Ich dachte mir jetzt aber einfach ich versuche es mal: Finden die Touren immer noch statt und gibt es ähnliches auch in anderen Regionen in Deutschland? Bin begeistert von dem Zuspruch.


Jo, komm mit. Treffen an der Kärntner Hütte, Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest...


----------



## de_reu (11. Oktober 2020)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ja, mal sehen. Erst muss der Regen durch sein.


Wie sieht's aus?


----------



## hoedsch (11. Oktober 2020)

Ja, sollte klappen. Auf Sonnencreme können wir aber verzichten.


----------



## de_reu (11. Oktober 2020)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ja, sollte klappen. Auf Sonnencreme können wir aber verzichten.


Also 15:30, wir haben ja längere Anreise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (11. Oktober 2020)

15:30 ist OK. Bis dahin sollte es trocken werden.


----------



## de_reu (11. Oktober 2020)

hoedsch schrieb:


> 15:30 ist OK. Bis dahin sollte es trocken werden.


15min später, Straße blockiert


----------



## de_reu (13. Oktober 2020)

Wer ist Dienstag am Start, wann wollen wir los?


----------



## gnss (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich starte wie üblich zwischen drei und vier.


----------



## de_reu (13. Oktober 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich starte wie üblich zwischen drei und vier.



Wenn sonst niemand kommt versuche ich un 16:00 dazusein


----------



## Gothic70 (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich komme, könnte gegen 17 Uhr schaffen denke ich


----------



## gnss (13. Oktober 2020)

Zweimal werde ich inch an der Hütte vorbeirollen, dann eher 1700.


----------



## de_reu (13. Oktober 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Zweimal werde ich inch an der Hütte vorbeirollen, dann eher 1700.


Dann komme ich auch 17:00...


----------



## Gothic70 (13. Oktober 2020)

8 min


----------



## de_reu (13. Oktober 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> Dann komme ich auch 17:00...


Ich stehe hausbuch im Stau ca 10 Minuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (13. Oktober 2020)

1


de_reu schrieb:


> Ich stehe hausbuch im Stau ca 10 Minuten


17:30....


----------



## Gothic70 (13. Oktober 2020)

Ok


----------



## gnss (14. Oktober 2020)

Der Halter geht so und die Lampe ist recht groß, aber der Philips-Reflektor macht ganz gutes Licht: https://spanninga.com/de/product/axendo-60-usb-4/


----------



## de_reu (16. Oktober 2020)

Wie ist's heute mit ner entspannten NachmittagsRunde?


----------



## Fili2407 (16. Oktober 2020)

Moin! 
fährt morgen jemand? 
könnte ab 10 starten


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2020)

Ich fahre gegen 1300 eine Runde, genaue Startzeit kann ich nicht bestimmen, wenn jemand schreibt kommt man schon zusammen.


----------



## Fili2407 (17. Oktober 2020)

Okay, bin auch noch nicht los. 
13 Uhr klingt gut.


----------



## de_reu (17. Oktober 2020)

Bin dabei, versuche mal einzugrenzen, wenn du los machst. Denkt dran, Heimfeld ist dicht!.



gnss schrieb:


> Ich fahre gegen 1300 eine Runde, genaue Startzeit kann ich nicht bestimmen, wenn jemand schreibt kommt man schon zusammen.


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2020)

1300 kommt hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fili2407 (17. Oktober 2020)

Die Straße ist extrem voll, es wird 13:30 Uhr


----------



## gnss (17. Oktober 2020)

Ich komme um 1330 nochmal vorbei.


----------



## Fili2407 (17. Oktober 2020)

Musst du nicht mehr, nach steht schon auf 14 Uhr ...fahre zurück sry


----------



## Gothic70 (20. Oktober 2020)

Wie sieht heute aus, Regenradar sieht ja nicht so gut aus? Fährt jemand?


----------



## de_reu (20. Oktober 2020)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Wie sieht heute aus, Regenradar sieht ja nicht so gut aus? Fährt jemand?


Sieht wirklich nicht so gut aus...


----------



## gnss (20. Oktober 2020)

mir zu nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (20. Oktober 2020)

Dann heute indoor cycling


----------



## helgeb (21. Oktober 2020)

Moin ihr lieben,

es ist schon so lange her und doch so gut in Erinnerung. Ich würde mich freuen, immerhin mal wieder den Winterpokal mit euch zu bestreiten.





__





						Team FREILAUF - MTB-News Winterpokal
					

Der MTB-News Winterpokal ist die Motivationshilfe für alle Biker, sich auch in der kalten Jahreszeit auf’s Bike zu schwingen. Mach jetzt mit - kostenlos!




					winterpokal.mtb-news.de
				




 Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Fili2407 (22. Oktober 2020)

Fährt morgen jemand? 
Plane ab 12/1230 ne Runde zu drehen.


----------



## gnss (22. Oktober 2020)

Ja aber erst um 1430.


----------



## de_reu (22. Oktober 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Ja aber erst um 1430.


Mir würde beides passen, einigt euch....


----------



## Fili2407 (23. Oktober 2020)

Würde 1300 sagen und dann 1430 einsammeln und weiter - passt?


----------



## gnss (23. Oktober 2020)

Wenn ihr wollt können wir das so machen, habe aber auch kein Problem damit solo eine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## hoedsch (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich komme auch um 14:30 Uhr.


----------



## Tracer (23. Oktober 2020)

Wollte auch eine Runde drehen. Starte aber von Langenrehm. Könnte wenn euch passt um 15:00 am Moisburger Stein treffen. 
beste Grüße
Willy


----------



## de_reu (23. Oktober 2020)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich komme auch um 14:30 Uhr.


Ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (23. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank für die nette Tour, hat Spaß gemacht. 
bis bald. 
willy
P.S.: Sorry für das unscharfe Foto. In der Eile war sogar die Kamera zu langsam.


----------



## Gothic70 (27. Oktober 2020)

Moin Jungs, ich habe das Rad mit zur Arbeit genommen und kann gegen 16:45 Uhr an der Hütte sein.


----------



## gnss (27. Oktober 2020)

Dann komme ich auch nochmal rum.


----------



## de_reu (30. Oktober 2020)

Heute eine kurze Runde fahren, so gegen 14:30?


----------



## Fili2407 (30. Oktober 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> Heute eine kurze Runde fahren, so gegen 14:30?


Hätte richtig Lust ist mir aber leicht zu nass


----------



## gnss (30. Oktober 2020)

Zu nass und zu viel zu tun.


----------



## Catsoft (30. Oktober 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> .... zu viel zu tun.



wie jetzt?


----------



## hoedsch (30. Oktober 2020)

War bestimmt herrlich heute. Hoffentlich hat er die Flossen nicht vergessen.


----------



## sigi0007 (31. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
ich bin Mark und komme aus dem Hunsrück. Da ich arbeitsbedingt ab Montag für 2 Wochen in Hamburg bin, wollte ich mein Hardtail mitnehmen, da man ansonsten im Moment ja nicht viel unternehmen kann 
Deshalb wollte ich fragen ob ihr mich mal mitnehmen könnt um mir ein paar Trail zu zeigen? Gerne auch wenns dunkel ist, ausreichend Beleuchtung hab ich dabei.

Gruß, Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (31. Oktober 2020)

Morgen, 11:30 KH?


----------



## gnss (31. Oktober 2020)

Wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## de_reu (31. Oktober 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht regnet.


Später, daher so früh...


----------



## hoedsch (2. November 2020)

sigi0007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin Mark und komme aus dem Hunsrück. Da ich arbeitsbedingt ab Montag für 2 Wochen in Hamburg bin, wollte ich mein Hardtail mitnehmen, da man ansonsten im Moment ja nicht viel unternehmen kann
> Deshalb wollte ich fragen ob ihr mich mal mitnehmen könnt um mir ein paar Trail zu zeigen? Gerne auch wenns dunkel ist, ausreichend Beleuchtung hab ich dabei.
> 
> Gruß, Mark


Hallo Mark,

prinzipiell spräche nichts dagegen, wenn es nicht die Corona Problematik gäbe. Mindestens in den nächsten 4 Wochen wird das schwierig mit den Verabredungen.

Gruß Hoedsch


----------



## Gothic70 (3. November 2020)

Moin Jungs, zu zweit darf gefahren werden, ich bin gegen 16:30 Uhr an der Hütte.


----------



## gnss (3. November 2020)

Wenn sich kein weiterer für 1630 meldet komme ich dann nochml rum, wenn nicht bleibe ich auf dem Trail. Oder will jemand um 1515 zur Frühschicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (3. November 2020)

Ich kann heute leider gar nicht...


----------



## gnss (3. November 2020)

Schade. Dann hole ich Matthias um 1630 ab.


----------



## de_reu (3. November 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Schade. Dann hole ich Matthias um 1630 ab.


Freitag Nachmittag hoffentlich wieder...


----------



## Gothic70 (3. November 2020)

Läuft


----------



## gnss (5. November 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> Freitag Nachmittag hoffentlich wieder...


Und schon eine Prognose? An welche Startzeit hast du gedacht?


----------



## de_reu (5. November 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Und schon eine Prognose? An welche Startzeit hast du gedacht?


15:00?


----------



## Gothic70 (5. November 2020)

Moin Jungs, meine Gabel hat eine nabenendkappe small cap oder torque cap? Welche Nabe passt?


----------



## gnss (5. November 2020)

Von welchem Hersteller ist die?
RS: https://trailhead.rockshox.com/en/search/
Fox: https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike


----------



## Gothic70 (5. November 2020)

Diese


----------



## gnss (5. November 2020)

15x100? Das ist ja nicht mal Boost. So wie ich das verstehe kannst du einfach small Cap Naben nehmen, die passen auch in torque Cap, die du wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht hast. Ist das Rad wirklich so alt, dass es kein Boost hat? Sonst einfach ausbauen und nachmessen wie breit die Nabe ist, 100 oder 110mm und welchen Außendurchmesser die Endkappen haben, 22mm ist normal bzw. small, 31mm ist torque.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (5. November 2020)

Ah okay danke, es ist 4 Jahre alt


----------



## Fili2407 (5. November 2020)

Das war genau die Schwelle als Boost kam meine ich 

morgen bleibt es bei zufällig um 15 Uhr im Wald treffen?


----------



## de_reu (5. November 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> 15x100? Das ist ja nicht mal Boost. So wie ich das verstehe kannst du einfach small Cap Naben nehmen, die passen auch in torque Cap, die du wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht hast. Ist das Rad wirklich so alt, dass es kein Boost hat? Sonst einfach ausbauen und nachmessen wie breit die Nabe ist, 100 oder 110mm und welchen Außendurchmesser die Endkappen haben, 22mm ist normal bzw. small, 31mm ist torque.


Meine Gabel von 2017 ist auch kein Boost!


----------



## Gothic70 (5. November 2020)

Ich mag meine Gabel auch ohne Boost


----------



## gnss (5. November 2020)

Mit oder ohne ist egal, ich wundere mich nur, dass das noch nicht so alt ist wie gedacht.


----------



## de_reu (6. November 2020)

Bei d


Fili2407 schrieb:


> Das war genau die Schwelle als Boost kam meine ich
> 
> morgen bleibt es bei zufällig um 15 Uhr im Wald treffen?


Bei dem Verkehr, könnte es sein, dass ich 10min später hinterher fahren muss...


----------



## gnss (6. November 2020)

Ich Kreise auf dem Abschlusstrail.


----------



## gnss (6. November 2020)

Akkus: https://enerprof.de/


----------



## de_reu (7. November 2020)

Werde morgen mal so gegen 12:00 fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (9. November 2020)

Ich falle am Dienstag aus.


----------



## de_reu (9. November 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich falle am Dienstag aus.


Sonntag überanstengt?


----------



## de_reu (9. November 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> Sonntag überanstengt?


Wer ist morgen am Start?


----------



## Gothic70 (9. November 2020)

Ich


----------



## de_reu (9. November 2020)

16:00?


----------



## Gothic70 (10. November 2020)

Schaffe ich nicht, 17 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (10. November 2020)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Schaffe ich nicht, 17 Uhr


Dann ist eh Dunkel, da könnten wir auch stressfrei später fahren?


----------



## gnss (10. November 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> Sonntag überanstengt?


Hatte ich seit Jahren nicht mehr, Sonntag auch nicht.


----------



## Gothic70 (10. November 2020)

Ich finde 17 Uhr sehr Stress frei


----------



## de_reu (10. November 2020)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich finde 17 Uhr sehr Stress frei


O.k., dann 17:00!


----------



## de_reu (13. November 2020)

15:00 biken, es ist Sonne....


----------



## Gothic70 (13. November 2020)

Es ist Freitag und ich muß arbeiten, leider nein


----------



## Fili2407 (13. November 2020)

Ich bin grad fertig, geht per se auch früher künftig? Würde dann Bescheid sagen


----------



## de_reu (13. November 2020)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Ich bin grad fertig, geht per se auch früher künftig? Würde dann Bescheid sagen


Denn bis gleich!


----------



## Gothic70 (14. November 2020)

Morgen?


----------



## de_reu (14. November 2020)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Morgen?


12:00?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (14. November 2020)

Bin raus muß Rennrad fahren. Heute war der Boden in der Haake und in der Neugrabener Heide super, viel Spaß!


----------



## Fili2407 (14. November 2020)

Bin bereits eher unterwegs komme aber wenn Körner übrig sind um 1200 zu euch dazu


----------



## Gothic70 (15. November 2020)

Ok bin da


----------



## Gothic70 (17. November 2020)

Heute 17 Uhr?


----------



## gnss (17. November 2020)

Ich bin heute raus, dafür fahre ich morgen Mittag eine große, hoffentlich sonnige Runde in der richtigen Heide.


----------



## de_reu (17. November 2020)

Ich sxh





Gothic70 schrieb:


> Heute 17 Uhr?


 Ich schaffe es heute nicht mehr, Job...


----------



## Gothic70 (17. November 2020)

Alles klar, ändern mal


----------



## JanV (19. November 2020)

Moin zusammen, 

Habe evtl interesse mich nach jahre mal wieder blicken zu lassen. Ich bin heutzutage mit ein fatbike unterwegs, bisher alleine. 
Frage: welche distanzen/hm/durchschnitt fährt ihr so momentan? Ich bin nicht mehr so fit wie vor 16 jahre 

Grüße, Jan


----------



## gnss (19. November 2020)

Am Wochenende versuche ich immer 40/1000 in drei Stunden rauszuholen, am Dienstag sind es meistens knapp über 30 mit 750 in 2,5 Stunden. Komm halt vorbei, das wird schon.

Fatbike habe ich auch, der fette Laufradsatz ist mangels Schnee seit fast zwei Jahren demontiert und es rollt auf 29+.

Wenn sich das Wetter am Freitag benimmt fahre ich ab etwa 1315, aufsammeln möglich, muss aber gegen 1600 aufhören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (20. November 2020)

Hm hm also 30 mit 750 schaffe ich auch, nur in 3,5std.

Ich schiebe es teilweise aufs fatbike, es ist halt etwas langsamer. Damit ich einigermaßen voran komme habe ich viel luft in den reifen, damit hoppelt es abwärts aber oft so stark dass ich viel bremsen muss. Aber der auffahrt zum hotel schaffe ich nur noch mit 7kmh statt 14 wie früher. Und das schieb ich nicht aufs bike  das liegt an mir....

Ich schaue mal ob/wann ich dazu komme. Ich kenne mich inzwischen auch gut aus, wenn es doch nicht passt, kann ich mich problemlos ausklinken und alleine fahren.

Danke für die info und schön zu sehen, dass die DOD runde sich so etabliert hat. Gr, Jan 👋


----------



## Fili2407 (20. November 2020)

Fährt jemand morgen _früh_ ab 10:00 Uhr? 
mich hab leider nur bis 13:00 Uhr Zeit...


----------



## Fili2407 (21. November 2020)

Hat jemand Lust sich morgen zufällig zu treffen?


----------



## gnss (22. November 2020)

Zufällig ja, aber eher gegen 1200.


----------



## de_reu (22. November 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Zufällig ja, aber eher gegen 1200.


Bin schon an 11 los...


----------



## de_reu (24. November 2020)

Wer ist heute am Start? 17:00 oder wieder  18:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fili2407 (24. November 2020)

Bin leider total erkältet, erstmal raus...nicht nur heute


----------



## hoedsch (24. November 2020)

Ich fahre momentan nur Solorunden, aber der Wald ist heute schön griffig.


----------



## gnss (24. November 2020)

Schön das du nach der letzten Bodenprobe fährst! Ich fange gegen 1530 an und könnte gegebenenfalls jemanden aufsammeln, muss aber gegen 1800 fertig sein.


----------



## de_reu (24. November 2020)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich fahre momentan nur Solorunden, aber der Wald ist heute schön griffig.


Und das im Dunkeln? Das ist gefährlich... und ich habe gestern extra mein Laufrad geflickt...


----------



## hoedsch (24. November 2020)

Nee, im Hellen natürlich. Bin gerade zurück.


----------



## de_reu (24. November 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Schön das du nach der letzten Bodenprobe fährst! Ich fange gegen 1530 an und könnte gegebenenfalls jemanden aufsammeln, muss aber gegen 1800 fertig sein.


O.k., wenn sonst keiner kommt, peile ich 16:00 an.


----------



## hoedsch (24. November 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Schön das du nach der letzten Bodenprobe fährst! Ich fange gegen 1530 an und könnte gegebenenfalls jemanden aufsammeln, muss aber gegen 1800 fertig sein.


Ich fahre schon die ganze Zeit. Außer Dreck abklopfen war zum Glück nichts.


----------



## gnss (24. November 2020)

Wie du das immer hinbekommst ist mir ein Rätsel, außer Dreck ist nie etwas.


----------



## Gothic70 (24. November 2020)

Ich bin heute raus


----------



## de_reu (29. November 2020)

Sonntag, 12:00 biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (1. Dezember 2020)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## gnss (1. Dezember 2020)

Ja, wenn Delf auch will würde ich alleine solo fahren und früher anfangen.


----------



## de_reu (1. Dezember 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Ja, wenn Delf auch will würde ich alleine solo fahren und früher anfangen.


16:00? oder 16:30?


----------



## gnss (1. Dezember 2020)

Also ich um 1600 oder noch früher falls ihr später zusammen fahren wollt.


----------



## Gothic70 (1. Dezember 2020)

Das schaff ich nicht.


----------



## Gothic70 (1. Dezember 2020)

Fahrt ihr mal, ich fahre dann in Pinneberg ne Runde


----------



## de_reu (1. Dezember 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Also ich um 1600 oder noch früher falls ihr später zusammen fahren wollt.


Bin um 16:00 da!


----------



## de_reu (4. Dezember 2020)

Morgen biken?


----------



## Fili2407 (4. Dezember 2020)

Bin schottern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (5. Dezember 2020)

Wenn es nicht regnet würde ich am Sonntag fahren.


----------



## gnss (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich drehe um 1230 eine Runde.


----------



## gnss (8. Dezember 2020)

Heute jemand am Start?


----------



## Gothic70 (8. Dezember 2020)

Bin raus


----------



## de_reu (8. Dezember 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Heute jemand am Start?


Heute wird wahrscheinlich später, morgen könnte ich auch im Hellen fahren?


----------



## gnss (8. Dezember 2020)

Morgen kann ich nicht und es soll regnen. Heute nur bis etwa 1830, dann wird das wohl nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (11. Dezember 2020)

Geht heute jemand biken?


----------



## gnss (12. Dezember 2020)

Nö aber morgen.


----------



## de_reu (13. Dezember 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Nö aber morgen.


1200 oder besser 12:30?


----------



## gnss (13. Dezember 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> 1200 oder besser 12:30?


1230 sollte der Regen durch sein.


----------



## hoedsch (14. Dezember 2020)

Was für Regen? Das war doch trocken, allerdings war der Wald ja fast vor Überfüllung geschlossen. Überall lungerten so bunte Radler auf den Trails rum.


----------



## hoedsch (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich sehe gerade, dass es das Phantom von Ottensen mit dem falschen Rad in den offiziellen MTB-News Kalender geschafft hat. Wenn man erfolgreich sein will, muss man einfach bei jedem Trend mitmachen...


----------



## peterbe (14. Dezember 2020)

Wieso Trend? Der einzige Ü50 unter 11 jungen Wilden. Und dann noch so dünne Reifen, da werde ich am Wochenende auf dem Feuerlöscher ausgelacht....


----------



## gnss (15. Dezember 2020)

Bin heute raus, plane aber morgen eine Runde zu fahren, eher gegen 1515 oder 1530.


----------



## gnss (17. Dezember 2020)

Der Boden ist Dreck.


----------



## hoedsch (17. Dezember 2020)

Das regnet ja auch reichlich. Aber morgen ab Mittag könnte das klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (20. Dezember 2020)

Heute 1200 jemand?


----------



## hoedsch (20. Dezember 2020)

Ok, dann wären wir zu zweit.


----------



## de_reu (27. Dezember 2020)

Mal wieder biken?


----------



## gnss (27. Dezember 2020)

Ne Wetter war bäh.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Dezember 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Ne Wetter war bäh.


Was is los? Müssen wir uns Sorgen machen?


----------



## de_reu (27. Dezember 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Ne Wetter war bäh.


Morgen aber...


----------



## gnss (28. Dezember 2020)

Heute ist mit dem Rad zur Arbeit angesagt.


----------



## Fili2407 (28. Dezember 2020)

Moin, fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## gnss (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich fahre nach der Arbeit gegen 15:20 eine Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (29. Dezember 2020)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Moin, fährt morgen jemand?


Ich würde im Hellen fahren wollen?


----------



## Fili2407 (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich auch lieber, schaffe es aber heute leider nicht mehr.


----------



## gnss (30. Dezember 2020)

Dem Boden hilft nur noch Dauerfrost. Kann jemand schön lange und breite Schutzbleche für das Gravelbike empfehlen?


----------



## de_reu (30. Dezember 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Dem Boden hilft nur noch Dauerfrost. Kann jemand schön lange und breite Schutzbleche für das Gravelbike empfehlen?


SKS Bluemels gibs bis 65 mm


----------



## peterbe (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich nutze Speedrocker. Passen gut auf meine 42er Reifen. Für Blumels ist der Platz an den Streben zu eng.


----------



## MarcoFibr (30. Dezember 2020)

gnss schrieb:


> Dem Boden hilft nur noch Dauerfrost. Kann jemand schön lange und breite Schutzbleche für das Gravelbike empfehlen?











						Honjo H50 Schutzblech Set VR + HR
					

Das H50 Schutzblech Set von Honjo – hochglänzender Klassiker aus Japan Das H50 Schutzblech Set von Honjo gehört zu den legendären auf Hochglanz polierten Klassikern aus Japan. Die Schutzbleche decken eine Reifenbreite von bis zu 41 mm ab. Mit dem bes




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (30. Dezember 2020)

Zwar nur 42er Refenbreite und krummer Lenker, aber wenn euch dieses Bild aus unseren Hometrails gefällt, könnt ihr es zum MTBNews Bild des Tages wählen. Dafür müsst ihr aufs Bild klicken und in der Auswahl Bild des Tages liken. Würde mich freuen! Danke und Grüße, Peter








						Töpsheide im späten Dezember 1
					

Festiva500-km sammeln zwischen den Jahren




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## de_reu (30. Dezember 2020)

Morgen biken?


----------



## Fili2407 (30. Dezember 2020)

de_reu schrieb:


> Morgen biken?


Ich bin um 10:00 Uhr an der Hütte und fahre aber gezielt Heide, im Wald war es heute einfach nur pampe!


----------



## de_reu (31. Dezember 2020)

Jo, b





Fili2407 schrieb:


> Ich bin um 10:00 Uhr an der Hütte und fahre aber gezielt Heide, im Wald war es heute einfach nur pampe!


Bin dabei


----------



## Fili2407 (1. Januar 2021)

Frohes neues! 
morgen heiderunde?


----------



## de_reu (1. Januar 2021)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Frohes neues!
> morgen heiderunde?


Aber nicht zu früh, muss vorher zur Post...


----------



## Fili2407 (1. Januar 2021)

11:00 Uhr ab der Hütte


----------



## jab (1. Januar 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Aber nicht zu früh, muss vorher zur Post...


Ist zu früh.


----------



## de_reu (2. Januar 2021)

jab schrieb:


> Ist zu früh.


Passt!


----------



## de_reu (3. Januar 2021)

Keiner biken heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (3. Januar 2021)

Doch um 1300


----------



## gnss (3. Januar 2021)

Endlich Mal kein Dreck.


----------



## gnss (5. Januar 2021)

Bin heute raus, keine Lust auf Schlammpaddeln.


----------



## JanV (8. Januar 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Bin heute raus, keine Lust auf Schlammpaddeln.


Da's genau mein Ding  bei mir also nach 16 Jahre nix Neues 

war heute 27km/2std30m unterwegs und es lag gerade weiter oben noch locker 5cm nasse und pampige Schnee. Ein echtes Winterwunderland also.

ABER: es kamen immer wieder ganze Ladungen Schnee von den Bäumen runter, habe selber 3 Ladungen runterkommen hören. Auf dem Hasselbracktrail lagen mehrere frisch abgebrochene Äste. 3 Konnte ich wegräumen. Die Äste sind wohl unter dem Schneelast abgebrochen. Dabei liegt gar nicht soviel Schnee, vllt 5cm, aber nass und damit schwer.

Auch im Sommer lagen auch schon öfters dicke Äste mit grüne Blätter dran rumm ohne dass es vorher Wind oä gab. Ich fürchte, durch der Klimawandel und damit verbundene Trockenheit sind die Bäume so trocken geworden, dass sie brechen wie Streichhölzer.

Passt also auf Euch auf. Schönes MTBiken und schönes Wochenende!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Fili2407 (8. Januar 2021)

Fährt morgen Vormittag jemand?


----------



## gnss (9. Januar 2021)

Super Jan!

Ich fahre am Sonntag um 0900, weil ich hoffe, dass der Dreck dann noch gefroren ist.


----------



## hoedsch (9. Januar 2021)

Da bin ich dabei.


----------



## gnss (10. Januar 2021)

Nicht ganz so gefroren wie erhofft, aber ganz nett:


----------



## JanV (11. Januar 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Nicht ganz so gefroren wie erhofft, aber ganz nett:


Mit ein MTbiker in rote Jacke wäre das Bild kalenderreif gewesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (11. Januar 2021)

Hätte er es gesagt, wäre ich mit meiner roten Jacke ein paar Meter vorweg gefahren.


----------



## hoedsch (12. Januar 2021)

Ich habe wenige Sonne mal genutzt für eine Tour um und durch die Harburger Berge auf befestigten Wegen. Der Schnee ist auch in den Hochlagen weg, aber jede Menge Modder ist geblieben.


----------



## gnss (16. Januar 2021)

Sonntag 0915, weil der Boden dann noch hart ist und die Horden schlafen.


----------



## JanV (16. Januar 2021)

Heutemittag war auch alles gefroren, aber die größten Matschpfützen sind noch flüssig. Morgenfrüh evtl vereist. Und der obere Matsch ist gefroren, da sind Spurrillen drin.

Es war indertat Völkerwanderung heute - je früher ihr zurück seid desto besser. Immer die gleichen Fragen "rollt das nicht schwer" und "hat das kein Motor? Respekt!" So weit ist es schon gekommen....

Hab heute fast alles mitgenommen, von Autobahn über Segelflugplatz, Karl+Paul Roth Steine, über Kiekeberg zurück zur KH, aber oben linksab gebogen bis zum Ehestorfer Heuweg, dann noch 1 km bis Zuhause 44km, 3,5Std, 800hm ich war platt 

Euch viel Spaß morgen. 

Gr Jan

PS Es geht auch mit Selbstauslöser


----------



## Kaiowana (16. Januar 2021)

Ich bin morgen auch mit meinem Sohn in den HaBe‘s unterwegs.


----------



## Fili2407 (16. Januar 2021)

Und was ist die Heide schön...ab mittags aber wirklich voll und stop and Go angesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (16. Januar 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Sonntag 0915, weil der Boden dann noch hart ist und die Horden schlafen.


Wenn du gnädig mit dem Tempo bist, dann komme ich mit. War heute schon im Wald. Ächtz...


----------



## gnss (17. Januar 2021)

Hauptsache 1km. Wenn es nicht ganz reicht mache ich den anschließend alleine voll.


----------



## Fili2407 (22. Januar 2021)

Jemand am Wochenende unterwegs?


----------



## de_reu (22. Januar 2021)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Jemand am Wochenende unterwegs?


Na hoffentlich!


----------



## gnss (23. Januar 2021)

Ich fahre am Sonntag um 0915, keine Lust auf Slalom.

Außer es sieht nach Regen aus, dann schlafe ich weiter.


----------



## hoedsch (23. Januar 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Sonntag um 0915, keine Lust auf Slalom.
> 
> Außer es sieht nach Regen aus, dann schlafe ich weiter.


Dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## Fili2407 (23. Januar 2021)

Ich plane auch zu fahren, kann aber erst morgen früh fix zu oder absagen 👌
Edit - hab nicht genug Zeit, bleibe zuhause Euch viel Spaß


----------



## de_reu (26. Januar 2021)

Wann ist heute Nachmittag biken?


----------



## gnss (26. Januar 2021)

Ich fahre um 1515 und höre spätestens um 1800 wieder auf.


----------



## de_reu (26. Januar 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich fahre um 1515 und höre spätestens um 1800 wieder auf.


Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (29. Januar 2021)

Snowride morgen früh?


----------



## hoedsch (29. Januar 2021)

Gut 9:30 Uhr geht's los.


----------



## Gothic70 (29. Januar 2021)

Ok


----------



## peterbe (29. Januar 2021)

Lohnt sich! In den drei Stunden, die ich unterwegs war, sind fast 10cm gefallen. Am meisten liegt Richtung Stufenwald. (Clemens, ich war heute sogar mit einem angemessenen Mountainbike unterwegs!


----------



## gnss (31. Januar 2021)

Ich drehe gegen 0915 eine Runde bis die Füße kalt werden.


----------



## de_reu (2. Februar 2021)

Heute wie letzte Woche?


----------



## gnss (2. Februar 2021)

so der Plan


----------



## hoedsch (2. Februar 2021)

Nach 4 Schneetouren in Folge muss man sagen, dass die am Samstag mit @Gothic70 eindeutig am anstrengendsten war. Danach lief es ja im Wald als wenn alles asphaltiert ist.


----------



## gnss (6. Februar 2021)

War oder ist heute jemand unterwegs? Wie sind die Wege? Eis oder OK? Ich würde gern morgen 0915 fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (6. Februar 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> War oder ist heute jemand unterwegs? Wie sind die Wege? Eis oder OK? Ich würde gern morgen 0915 fahren.


Bin morgen dabei!


----------



## gnss (6. Februar 2021)

Wenn jemand bestätigen kann , dass die Wege keine Eisbahn sind. Und morgen früh kein Schneesturm ist.


----------



## Fili2407 (6. Februar 2021)

Letzteres soll ja leider nicht mehr kommen bei uns, Eisbahn allerdings auf jeden Fall! 
hab es heute nicht gewagt loszudüsen und warte erst mal ab bis die Gegend wieder fahrbar ist.


----------



## hoedsch (6. Februar 2021)

Das ist super mit den Rad. Der Bikepuff und Knochenbrecher Junior ist voll befahrbar. Zu Fuß wäre mir das zu glatt auf den Wegen.


----------



## jab (6. Februar 2021)

Mit Spikes ist man z. Z. klar im Vorteil!


----------



## gnss (6. Februar 2021)

Hanswurschtl war unterwegs, bin morgen am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (6. Februar 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> War oder ist heute jemand unterwegs? Wie sind die Wege? Eis oder OK? Ich würde gern morgen 0915 fahren.


Würde mich auch interessieren.....

Also jemand?


----------



## hoedsch (6. Februar 2021)

Habe ich doch alles geschrieben.


----------



## gnss (7. Februar 2021)

Haake ist ein wenig glatt, Paul Roth und Hasselbrack sind besser, dank Schnee und Eis kann man trotz Harverstersumpf sogar auf den Hülseberg. Spikes wären in der Haake hilfreich, sind aber nicht zwingend erforderlich. Je breiter die Schlappenb desto entspannter lässt es sich fahren. Ein Vertikalkilometer in drei Stunden ist drin.


----------



## hoedsch (7. Februar 2021)

Aufgrund der Horror Falschmeldungen des DWD war der Wald auch schön leer. In den drei Stunden bin ich wenig anderen MTB begegnet, nur 2 Gravelbikes habe ich mehrfach getroffen, die jedesmal am Abseilen ihrer Räder waren, da es bergab mit Dackelschneidern wohl nicht so toll läuft.


----------



## peterbe (7. Februar 2021)

Mein Dackelschneider ist heute auch im Keller geblieben. Stattdessen habe ich auch auf fetten Reifen den Hülseberg erklommen. Mit 3‘‘ und 0,8 bar ging’s ganz gut mit dem Grip. War aber zu kalt zum Fotografieren.


----------



## de_reu (7. Februar 2021)

peterbe schrieb:


> Mein Dackelschneider ist heute auch im Keller geblieben. Stattdessen habe ich auch auf fetten Reifen den Hülseberg erklommen. Mit 3‘‘ und 0,8 bar ging’s ganz gut mit dem Grip. War aber zu kalt zum Fotografieren.


Da hättest du ja auch mit uns fahren können...


----------



## JanV (7. Februar 2021)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Habe ich doch alles geschrieben.


Ja stimmt. Ich hatte nicht gesehen, dass es weiter unten noch weiter geht. Wegen mein adblocker habe ich immer große weiße flächen in der seite.

Ich finde es tapfer dass ihr gefahren seid. Bin noch 2 std mit dem.trekkingbike auf der straße gewesen und wollte eigentlich der stadtscheideweg vom hasenbucht zum KH nehmen aber der war so vereist, dass ich weiter gefahren bin und die ehestorfer heuweg runter bin (ich wohne nur 1,5km von der kreuzung mit der b73).

Schön dass bei euch auch alles gut gegangen ist.

Gr, Jan


----------



## peterbe (8. Februar 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Da hättest du ja auch mit uns fahren können...


Corona und Uhrzeit sprachen dagegen.


----------



## gnss (9. Februar 2021)

Ich fahre heute m 15:30


----------



## de_reu (9. Februar 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute m 15:30


Kann heute leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (9. Februar 2021)

War glatter als am Sonntag.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (9. Februar 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Hanswurschtl war unterwegs, bin morgen am Start.


Hatte gerade gedacht, du bist Thorsten, aber der kam mir ja (samt gelben Rucksack) am Dienstag im Biest entgegen.


----------



## de_reu (13. Februar 2021)

Morgen, 9:15?


----------



## gnss (13. Februar 2021)

Bin raus, ist Fatbikewetter.


----------



## Fili2407 (19. Februar 2021)

Morgen 10:00Uhr wird der waldboden abgeklappert und falls zu nass ab in die Heide 
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Februar 2021)

Warum so früh


----------



## Fili2407 (19. Februar 2021)

Wer fährt so früh? 10:00 Uhr ist doch super und man muss erst auf dem Heimweg Slalom fahren


----------



## de_reu (19. Februar 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Warum so früh


Ab 12 ist Krötenwanderung...


----------



## gnss (21. Februar 2021)

Und wie ist der Boden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fili2407 (21. Februar 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Und wie ist der Boden?


Träumchen! Die nassen Ecken sind noch nass aber um die Hütte und die Heide kannste super fahren


----------



## de_reu (21. Februar 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Und wie ist der Boden?


Für Schlange und Heide hat es gereicht, Hasselbrack soll sehr schlampig sein..


----------



## de_reu (21. Februar 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Und wie ist der Boden?


Willst du heute noch fahren? Der Wanderung hinterher, bleibt ja hell!


----------



## gnss (21. Februar 2021)

Nee ich muss heute Rennrad fahren, am Dienstag bin ich am Start.


----------



## de_reu (21. Februar 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Nee ich muss heute Rennrad fahren, am Dienstag bin ich am Start.


Niemand sollte Rennrad fahren müssen...


----------



## Catsoft (21. Februar 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Nee ich muss heute Rennrad fahren, am Dienstag bin ich am Start.



Ich mache mir Sorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fili2407 (22. Februar 2021)

Jemand morgen Vormittag Lust ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## de_reu (22. Februar 2021)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Jemand morgen Vormittag Lust ne Runde zu drehen?


Vormittags kann ich nicht, 15:15?


----------



## Fili2407 (22. Februar 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Vormittags kann ich nicht, 15:15?


Nee kann leider nur Vormittags - um die Uhrzeit muss ich spätestens zurück.


----------



## gnss (23. Februar 2021)

Ich fahre um 1530


----------



## Fili2407 (23. Februar 2021)

Der Boden ist ein träumchen, viel Spaß euch! 
der 2. Trail und rund um den mauertrail ist sperrband


----------



## de_reu (27. Februar 2021)

Morgen, 9:15?


----------



## Fili2407 (27. Februar 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Morgen, 9:15?


Ja! Peter kommt auch. Sind schon um 09:00 Uhr da.


----------



## jab (27. Februar 2021)

Heute war viel weniger los im Wald als die letzten Wochenenden, ging auch ohne mitten in der Nacht aufzustehen.


----------



## gnss (2. März 2021)

Also gegen Mittag kamen uns an der Buskehre langsam die Horden entgegen.

Ich fahre heute um 1530.


----------



## Fili2407 (2. März 2021)

Bin schon eher los, muss erstmal nach Sonntag, wieder zu Kräften kommen Ihr Maschinen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (2. März 2021)

Bin ich froh wenn irgendwann die normalen Zeiten wieder greifen...........


----------



## hoedsch (2. März 2021)

Noch nicht beim Friseur gewesen? 😃


----------



## Gothic70 (2. März 2021)

Oha wenn das jetzt normal ist dann Prost Mahlzeit und ich kaufe mir ein Rennrad nur für die Straße


----------



## hoedsch (3. März 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Oha wenn das jetzt normal ist dann Prost Mahlzeit und ich kaufe mir ein Rennrad nur für die Straße


Nee, gestern war ganz normal. Wenn wieder Gruppen erlaubt sind, dann zählen wir auf Dich.


----------



## gnss (3. März 2021)

Also ich habe Angst im Dunkeln.
Und wir haben gestern drei Trails ausgelassen, die müssen nochmal untersucht werden.


----------



## Gothic70 (3. März 2021)

Also ich meinte die 18:30 Uhrzeit. Dann schaffe ich es auch aber 15 :30 geht einfach nicht


----------



## Fili2407 (3. März 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Also ich meinte die 18:30 Uhrzeit. Dann schaffe ich es auch aber 15 :30 geht einfach nicht


Ist doch bald wieder Sommerzeit, spätestens dann bestimmt! 
auch ist es dann ja evtl. wieder erlaub und Gruppen zu sein.


----------



## ws55 (3. März 2021)

Wenn ich mir die MTB Horden am Wochenende so ansehe, gibt es keine Kontaktbeschränkungen. 

Bin froh, dass ich unter der Woche morgens einsam meine Runden drehen kann.


----------



## Fili2407 (3. März 2021)

ws55 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die MTB Horden am Wochenende so ansehe, gibt es keine Kontaktbeschränkungen.
> 
> Bin froh, dass ich unter der Woche morgens einsam meine Runden drehen kann.


Was die Horden daraus machen und was Du dir dabei denkst ist das eine und das Gesetz ist das andere und wenn wir jetzt neben der Erdkrümmung noch die Sommerzeit mit ins Boot holen, die Ende März gestellt wird, kann man wieder hintenraus länger bei Licht fahren unter der Woche ohne die Passanten beim gepflegten Ausgang zu stören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ws55 (3. März 2021)

Mir scheint, dass eure Truppe sich doch Gedanken über das macht, was erlaubt oder sinnvoll ist.  Ist doch schön.

Im übrigen seid  ihr eine fleißige und kernige Truppe, mein Respekt dafür.


----------



## gnss (3. März 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Also ich meinte die 18:30 Uhrzeit. Dann schaffe ich es auch aber 15 :30 geht einfach nicht


Gestern bin ich um 1830 mit dem Auto vom Parkplatz gefahren, es war kalt und dunkel, das will ich einfach nicht. Wenn es länger hell ist kann ich mir vorstellen hinten raus ein wenig länger zu fahren, aber erst um 22 Uhr wieder daheim zu sein ist irgendwie keine Option mehr.


----------



## Catsoft (3. März 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich um 1830 mit dem Auto vom Parkplatz gefahren, es war kalt und dunkel, das will ich einfach nicht. Wenn es länger hell ist kann ich mir vorstellen hinten raus ein wenig länger zu fahren, aber erst um 22 Uhr wieder daheim zu sein ist irgendwie keine Option mehr.



Du wirst doch nicht etwas ALT


----------



## gnss (3. März 2021)

Ich fürchte doch, Hardtail bringt keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## de_reu (6. März 2021)

Morgen 9:15?


----------



## gnss (6. März 2021)

Ich fahre morgen früh um 0915 wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (9. März 2021)

Ich fahre heute um 1530 eine entspannte Runde.


----------



## de_reu (9. März 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute um 1530 eine entspannte Runde.


Dabei..


----------



## hoedsch (10. März 2021)

Ich war heute mittag los. Gestern war mir zu kalt und 10 Runden im Bikepuff hatte ich Sonntag erst.


----------



## gnss (10. März 2021)

Wir waren nicht eine Runde im Bikepuff. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## gnss (16. März 2021)

Ich drehe heute um 1530 eine entspannte Runde mit dem Hardtail.


----------



## gnss (18. März 2021)

Hängt die Kette noch? Was ist kaputt?


----------



## hoedsch (18. März 2021)

Keine Ahnung, ist ja dunkel im Schuppen. Müsste ich mal reingehen.


----------



## gnss (21. März 2021)

Ich drehe um 11 eine Runde.


----------



## hoedsch (21. März 2021)

Jo, auf Mopo-Klassenkampf mit Knüppel und Drucklufthupe.


----------



## JanV (21. März 2021)

Ich schaue mal mit rein heute und schauen wir mal ob/wie ich mithalten kann....😉

Gr, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (21. März 2021)

JanV schrieb:


> Ich schaue mal mit rein heute und schauen wir mal ob/wie ich mithalten kann....😉
> 
> Gr, Jan


Jetzt wissen wir's: ca eine Std.  Es war aber schön Euch mal wieder zu sehen und es war fast wie früher _OpaErzähltModus=AN_


----------



## gnss (23. März 2021)

Mit weniger Fahrrad wären es bestimmt zwei. 😛
Ich gehe heute um 1530 gemütlich Radfahren, also eher weniger Bikepuff.


----------



## gnss (23. März 2021)

1540 hier ist Stau.


----------



## Gothic70 (23. März 2021)

Bikepuff?


----------



## gnss (23. März 2021)

Haake und hinten Paul Roth/ Hasselbrack.


----------



## Gothic70 (23. März 2021)

Paul Roth war ich auch und dann wurde es dunkel


----------



## de_reu (26. März 2021)

Morgen biken?


----------



## Gothic70 (29. März 2021)

Morgen 16 45 Uhr?


----------



## gnss (29. März 2021)

Ich bin morgen ganz raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (29. März 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Morgen 16 45 Uhr?


Bin dabei


----------



## de_reu (2. April 2021)

Heute biken?


----------



## de_reu (4. April 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Heute biken?


Morgen biken?


----------



## Gothic70 (6. April 2021)

Ich fahre heute nicht


----------



## gnss (6. April 2021)

Ich auch nicht, also nur Stadtfahrrad mit extra langen Schutzblechen


----------



## Fili2407 (6. April 2021)

Morgen ab circa 13 Uhr plane ich ne Runde zu drehen - soll ja trocken sein von oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fili2407 (7. April 2021)

Morgen Vormittag soll die Sonne scheinen, heute war es dezent matschig. 
Mag jemand morgen in der Heide ne Runde drehen?


----------



## hoedsch (7. April 2021)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Morgen Vormittag soll die Sonne scheinen


Das glaubt dir niemand.


----------



## gnss (9. April 2021)

Ich gehe morgen um 1100 fahren.


----------



## de_reu (9. April 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich gehe morgen um 1100 fahren.


Bin dabei!


----------



## Gothic70 (9. April 2021)

Ich komme auch


----------



## Gothic70 (12. April 2021)

Morgen 17 Uhr?


----------



## Fili2407 (12. April 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Morgen 17 Uhr?


Ja! Aber gerne Heide fern ab des Schlammes 😎🥳


----------



## de_reu (13. April 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Morgen 17 Uhr?


Würde gerne schon früher los...


----------



## de_reu (13. April 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Würde gerne schon früher los...


16:00?


----------



## Gothic70 (13. April 2021)

Ich schaffe es nicht eher 16:45 wäre machbar.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (13. April 2021)

Ich muss arbeiten bis 16 Uhr!


----------



## de_reu (13. April 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es nicht eher 16:45 wäre machbar.......


O.k., denn 16:45


----------



## hoedsch (14. April 2021)

Ich habe noch keinen Händler für 9-fach Kassetten auftun können. Dafür gibt es bei eBay dreckverkrustete Kassette "sehr guter Zustand" zu Mondpreisen. Bei Amazon gibt es China-Nachbau "für eine gute Schicht" aber erst ab Mitte Mai.
Lassen wir er also weiterhin knacken...


----------



## de_reu (17. April 2021)

Morgen biken (Sa.)?


----------



## Fili2407 (17. April 2021)

War ja überschaubare Resonanz. 
fährt jemand morgen, Sonntag?!


----------



## Gothic70 (18. April 2021)

Ich nicht


----------



## Fili2407 (19. April 2021)

Morgen wieder 16:45? Wetter wird ja maximal


----------



## de_reu (19. April 2021)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Morgen wieder 16:45? Wetter wird ja maximal


Bin dabei!


----------



## Gothic70 (19. April 2021)

Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (23. April 2021)

Moin! Ich wollte morgen (Samstag) zum ersten Mal in den Harbuger Bergen fahren. Ist vielleicht jemand Ortskundiges unterwegs, wo ich mich anschließen könnte? Anderenfalls würde ich mich an die Streckenempfehlungen von HaBe MTB halten. Mein Können liegt im Bereich fortgeschrittener Anfänger


----------



## Fili2407 (23. April 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Moin! Ich wollte morgen (Samstag) zum ersten Mal in den Harbuger Bergen fahren. Ist vielleicht jemand Ortskundiges unterwegs, wo ich mich anschließen könnte? Anderenfalls würde ich mich an die Streckenempfehlungen von HaBe MTB halten. Mein Können liegt im Bereich fortgeschrittener Anfänger


Ich empfehle dir an der Kärntner Hütte den QR Code zu scannen und mal das Gebiet zu erkunden. Falls sich doch jemand meldet unbedingt den Puls dem Bit vorziehen  
Ich kann morgen nicht, erst voraussichtlich Dienstag wieder in Harburg.


----------



## SinusJayCee (23. April 2021)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir an der Kärntner Hütte den QR Code zu scannen und mal das Gebiet zu erkunden. Falls sich doch jemand meldet unbedingt den Puls dem Bit vorziehen
> Ich kann morgen nicht, erst voraussichtlich Dienstag wieder in Harburg.


Vielen Dank für die Tipps! Kärntner Hütte war auch mein geplanter Startpunkt 
Ich habe etwa eine Stunde Anfahrt. Deswegen wollte ich mich morgen erst einmal in Ruhe umsehen. Wenn ich halbwegs gut zurecht komme und das Wetter weiterhin so beständig bleibt, dann komme ich auch gerne nach Feierabend mal auf ne Runde vorbei


----------



## de_reu (24. April 2021)

Morgen 11:00 biken?


----------



## gnss (24. April 2021)

Ich kann erst um 1145


----------



## de_reu (24. April 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich kann erst um 1145


Passt auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (26. April 2021)

Morgen 16:45 Uhr?


----------



## Fili2407 (26. April 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Morgen 16:45 Uhr?


Ich bin dabei!


----------



## gnss (27. April 2021)

Ich habe heute nach hinten raus nicht so viel Zeit und fahre früher, vielleicht schaffe ich nächste Woche eine Doppeltour.


----------



## de_reu (27. April 2021)

16:45?


Fili2407 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!


Bin dabei!


----------



## gnss (2. Mai 2021)

Ich fahre um 1130 eine Runde.


----------



## SinusJayCee (2. Mai 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich fahre um 1130 eine Runde.


Ich wäre auch um 1130 da. Wo trefft ihr euch immer?


----------



## gnss (2. Mai 2021)

Kärntner Hütte, roter Helm, blaue Hose und Shirt, grüner Rucksack, schwarzes Rad.


----------



## cherokee42 (2. Mai 2021)

Moin,
wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber heute ist Bautag in der Sprungstube im Heimfelder Holz.

Fahrt ihr viel Trails? Wie lang sind die Touren so in km?


----------



## SinusJayCee (2. Mai 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Kärntner Hütte, roter Helm, blaue Hose und Shirt, grüner Rucksack, schwarzes Rad.


Cool. Ich hab nen schwarzen Helm, schwarze Jacke, schwarzer Rucksack, türkise Hose, dunkles Bike und dreckige Reifen  Bis gleich!


----------



## gnss (2. Mai 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr viel Trails? Wie lang sind die Touren so in km?


Ja nur rutschen wir nicht drei Mal hintereinander den gleichen runter, machen weder an der Einfahrt noch an der Ausfahrt eine Pause und ab und zu fahren wir die Trails von früher bevor überall gebuddelt würde.

2-3 Stunden, 30-40km, 700-1000hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee42 (2. Mai 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Ja nur rutschen wir nicht drei Mal hintereinander den gleichen runter, machen weder an der Einfahrt noch an der Ausfahrt eine Pause und ab und zu fahren wir die Trails von früher bevor überall gebuddelt würde.
> 
> 2-3 Stunden, 30-40km, 700-1000hm.


Das passt zu meinem Profil.😉


----------



## Gothic70 (3. Mai 2021)

Morgen? Lohnt es das Rad einzupacken oder fährt keiner 16:45 Uhr ......was sagen die Wetterfrösche in den HaBes


----------



## cherokee42 (3. Mai 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Morgen? Lohnt es das Rad einzupacken oder fährt keiner 16:45 Uhr ......was sagen die Wetterfrösche in den HaBes


Wetter gemischt eher Regen.

Ich entscheide das morgen früh, wäre aber auch schon gegen 13:30h am Start.


Gothic70 schrieb:


> Morgen? Lohnt es das Rad einzupacken oder fährt keiner 16:45 Uhr ......was sagen die Wetterfrösche in den HaBe1


----------



## Fili2407 (3. Mai 2021)

Bin morgen auf Abwegen shoppen und schaffe es nicht. Wetter schaut die ganze Woche wenig charmant aus :-/


----------



## Gothic70 (4. Mai 2021)

Ich bin heute raus, nehme das Rad nicht mit zur Arbeit.


----------



## cherokee42 (4. Mai 2021)

Bin auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Gothic70 (8. Mai 2021)

Fahrt morgen Vormittag jemand?


----------



## de_reu (8. Mai 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Fahrt morgen Vormittag jemand?


Ne, Muttertag


----------



## Fili2407 (8. Mai 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Ne, Muttertag


Ich kann morgen leider auch nicht. 
ABER wie schaut es am Donnerstag, zu Vatertag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (8. Mai 2021)

Ich fahre morgen Vormittag zwischen 10 und 11, wann genau schreibe ich morgen früh.


----------



## Fili2407 (8. Mai 2021)

Je früher desto besser, morgen wird bei dem angesagten Wetter ordentlich gefüßelt - viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## gnss (9. Mai 2021)

Danke, ich fahre um 1045, erstmal locker durch die Heide, anschließend Verlängerung.


----------



## SinusJayCee (9. Mai 2021)

Ich wollte auch ne Runde drehen, schaffe es aber erst kurz noch 11 da zu sein. Je nach dem wie schnell du fahren möchtest, können wir gerne wieder zusammen fahren  Sonst übe ich etwas alleine, damit ich in Zukunft besser mit euch/dir mithalten kann


----------



## gnss (9. Mai 2021)

Um 11 war ich schon weg. Sonst einfach dranhängen so lange es geht. 

Fußvolk war erträglich wenig, ich glaube die waren alle bei Mutti zu Kaffee und Kuchen.

Je nach Wetterentwicklung fahre ich morgen gegen 1530.


----------



## SinusJayCee (10. Mai 2021)

Das habe ich mir schon gedacht. War dann auch am Ende schon fast 11:30 Uhr bis ich auf dem Rad saß. Hat sich mit Auf- und Abladen etc. alles etwas hingezogen.

Es waren in der Tat echt wenige Fußgänger unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (10. Mai 2021)

Ich kann erst gegen 1545.


----------



## de_reu (10. Mai 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich kann erst gegen 1545.


Heute oder morgen?


----------



## gnss (10. Mai 2021)

Jetzt.


----------



## Gothic70 (10. Mai 2021)

Wie schaut es denn Morgen aus? lohnt es sich alles mit zur Arbeit zu nehmen.


----------



## de_reu (10. Mai 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn Morgen aus? lohnt es sich alles mit zur Arbeit zu nehmen.


Jo, ist trocken und warm...


----------



## Fili2407 (10. Mai 2021)

Gegebenheiten waren heute super. Hab jetzt Urlaub, weshalb ich morgen schon eher los bin. 14:00.


----------



## Gothic70 (11. Mai 2021)

Ich bin raus


----------



## de_reu (11. Mai 2021)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Gegebenheiten waren heute super. Hab jetzt Urlaub, weshalb ich morgen schon eher los bin. 14:00.


Ich bin zeitlich flexibel,  würde aber erst ab 15:00 fahren wollen,  damit es noch etwas abtrocknet.


----------



## de_reu (11. Mai 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Ich bin zeitlich flexibel,  würde aber erst ab 15:00 fahren wollen,  damit es noch etwas abtrocknet.


Keiner mehr? Schade!


----------



## Fili2407 (11. Mai 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Keiner mehr? Schade!


Bin nicht los - bei dem was da heute runterkam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (11. Mai 2021)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Bin nicht los - bei dem was da heute runterkam.


Ich fahre jetzt 15:30 ne Runde, Mal kucken...


----------



## Fili2407 (13. Mai 2021)

Ich fahre morgen um 10:30 ne Runde falls jemand dazustossen möchte ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## de_reu (14. Mai 2021)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen um 10:30 ne Runde falls jemand dazustossen möchte ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Ich wollte  eventuell Samstag fahren...


----------



## Fili2407 (14. Mai 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Ich wollte  eventuell Samstag fahren...


Wäre mir vom Wetter her auch lieber, klappt bei mir aber diese Woche nicht.
Tapetenwechsel:
Ich bin vom 25.05.-30.05. in Saalbach, kommt wer mit? Die Unterkunft mit Frühstück gibt es für 245€ im pohn und die Joker Card ist inklusive. Bis jetzt bin ich alleine.


----------



## platt_ziege (14. Mai 2021)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Wäre mir vom Wetter her auch lieber, klappt bei mir aber diese Woche nicht.
> Tapetenwechsel:
> Ich bin vom 25.05.-30.05. in Saalbach, kommt wer mit? Die Unterkunft mit Frühstück gibt es für 245€ im pohn und die Joker Card ist inklusive. Bis jetzt bin ich alleine.


was braucht es denn dafür derzeit eigentlich alles? test, impfung, quarantäne etc


----------



## Fili2407 (14. Mai 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> was braucht es denn dafür derzeit eigentlich alles? test, impfung, quarantäne etc


Test! Ab dem 19.05. nur noch den Test. Ab 21.05. fahren die Lifts


----------



## gnss (14. Mai 2021)

Der am Schattberg nicht, oben liegt noch Schnee, in Leogang wird es nicht anders sein.


----------



## Fili2407 (14. Mai 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Der am Schattberg nicht, oben liegt noch Schnee, in Leogang wird es nicht anders sein.


Schattberg sind noch zu die drei anderen Lifts haben offen, leogang hat die Hälfte offen.


----------



## gnss (15. Mai 2021)

Ich fahre heute um 1000 eine Runde, Meldungen bis spätestens um 0930, danach gucke ich nicht mehr rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (15. Mai 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute um 1000 eine Runde, Meldungen bis spätestens um 0930, danach gucke ich nicht mehr rein.


Zu spät...


----------



## de_reu (17. Mai 2021)

Morgen biken, wer ist dabei?


----------



## Gothic70 (17. Mai 2021)

Ich packe das bike ein mit der option morgen 16:45 Uhr zu fahren.


----------



## jab (17. Mai 2021)

Heute war der Boden richtig eklig, ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass es im letzten Winter mal so schlecht gewesen wäre.


----------



## Gothic70 (17. Mai 2021)

Na toll


----------



## gnss (17. Mai 2021)

Heute hat es geregnet, morgen wird es zumindest in der Heide super. Man darf sich nur nicht dazu verleiten lassen irgendwelche Bikepuff-Schlammrinnen zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (21. Mai 2021)

Heute Nachmittag biken?


----------



## de_reu (22. Mai 2021)

Morgen 12:00 biken? Das schaffen wir vor dem Regen locker!


----------



## Gothic70 (24. Mai 2021)

Was meint ihr morgen biken oder wieder paddeln wie letzten Dienstag? Bike einpacken oder nicht?


----------



## hoedsch (24. Mai 2021)

Die Vorhersage ist exakt so wie letzten Dienstag. Regen spätestens um 18 Uhr. Kann man nur spontan entscheiden.


----------



## Gothic70 (24. Mai 2021)

Bike ist im Auto 👍


----------



## jab (25. Mai 2021)

Falls das Wetter zur Abwechslung endlich mal passen sollte (glaube noch nicht dran): Ist immer noch 16:45 das neue 18:30?


----------



## Gothic70 (25. Mai 2021)

Jo


----------



## Gothic70 (25. Mai 2021)

Ich denke es wird keiner fahren heute oder? Schaut ja übel aus


----------



## hoedsch (25. Mai 2021)

Ich glaube, da lohnt die Anreise nicht.


----------



## de_reu (25. Mai 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird keiner fahren heute oder? Schaut ja übel aus


Ich bin bei dem Regenradar auch unsicher, wie sieht's den im Süden aus? Gestern war ja recht trocken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (25. Mai 2021)

Jetzt regnet es.


----------



## jab (25. Mai 2021)

Ich lass es sein.


----------



## de_reu (28. Mai 2021)

Heute kurz biken?


----------



## gnss (30. Mai 2021)

Ich fahre gegen 1145 eine Runde.


----------



## hoedsch (31. Mai 2021)

Morgen geht's wieder los. Das Wetter sollte diesmal passen.


----------



## de_reu (31. Mai 2021)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Morgen geht's wieder los. Das Wetter sollte diesmal passen.


Bin dabei


----------



## Gothic70 (31. Mai 2021)

Bin dabei


----------



## de_reu (1. Juni 2021)

Wie immer? 16:45?!


----------



## Gothic70 (1. Juni 2021)

Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (1. Juni 2021)

Stau


----------



## hoedsch (1. Juni 2021)

Und nun? Wie lange noch?


----------



## Gothic70 (1. Juni 2021)

8 min


----------



## de_reu (1. Juni 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> 8 min


O.k., 5 min


----------



## hoedsch (1. Juni 2021)

Ist doch keiner losgefahren?


----------



## Fili2407 (1. Juni 2021)

Grrrr, ganz verplant das heut Dienstag ist. Jemand die Woche morgens? Hab noch Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (4. Juni 2021)

Ich wollte morgen (Samstag) gegen Mittag eine Runde drehen. Ist noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Fili2407 (4. Juni 2021)

Bei mir noch unklar, Sonntag aber auf jeden Fall um 10 Uhr.


----------



## SinusJayCee (5. Juni 2021)

Habe gerade noch mal in Wetterbericht geschaut. Die Wetterdienste sind sich nicht ganz einig, aber für heute sieht es insgesamt besser aus. Werde um 10 Uhr starten (+- ein paar Minuten je nach Verkehrslage).


----------



## de_reu (5. Juni 2021)

Morgen 11:00 biken?


----------



## Fili2407 (6. Juni 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Morgen 11:00 biken?


Bin mit Peter schon um 10:00 los.


----------



## Fili2407 (6. Juni 2021)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Bin mit Peter schon um 10:00 los.


Edit - abgeblasen...regnet ja nur heut Vormittag laut Radar...


----------



## de_reu (6. Juni 2021)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Edit - abgeblasen...regnet ja nur heut Vormittag laut Radar...


Dann sollten wir ab 12 fahren, Regen kann man das ja nicht nennen


----------



## de_reu (6. Juni 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir ab 12 fahren, Regen kann man das ja nicht nennen


Naja, heute ist wohl nicht so dolle...


----------



## de_reu (8. Juni 2021)

Heute ab 15:30 Early Bird, ab 16:45 lockeres Rollen?


----------



## Fili2407 (8. Juni 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Heute ab 15:30 Early Bird, ab 16:45 lockeres Rollen?


Wenn mein neues Schaltauge bis dahin da ist bin ich auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (8. Juni 2021)

Hab eine Termin bis 1500, kann erst 1545.


----------



## de_reu (8. Juni 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Hab eine Termin bis 1500, kann erst 1545.


O.k., denn 15:45...


----------



## Gothic70 (8. Juni 2021)

Das schaffe ich nicht


----------



## Fili2407 (8. Juni 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Das schaffe ich nicht


Komm doch 16:45?!


----------



## Gothic70 (8. Juni 2021)

Ich auch


----------



## de_reu (8. Juni 2021)

Kommt ihr noch?


----------



## Gothic70 (15. Juni 2021)

Heute 16 :45 Uhr?


----------



## cherokee42 (15. Juni 2021)

Zur Info. Ab 17 Uhr wird der Autobahntrail gewartet und ist entsprechend gesperrt.


----------



## hoedsch (15. Juni 2021)

Danke für die Info, damit kommen wir gut klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (15. Juni 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Heute 16 :45 Uhr?


Ich kann heute erst ab 17:15...


----------



## gnss (15. Juni 2021)

Fahrt ihr dann um 1715? Dann würde ich nochmal rumkommen.


----------



## hoedsch (15. Juni 2021)

Wir fahren 16:45 Uhr wie immer. Wer später kommt muss sich halt irgendwo auf der Strecke postieren.


----------



## jab (15. Juni 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Ich kann heute erst ab 17:15...



Mir ist 16:45 Uhr generell viel zu früh. Was spricht im Sommer gegen das bewährte 18:30 Uhr?


----------



## de_reu (15. Juni 2021)

jab schrieb:


> Mir ist 16:45 Uhr generell viel zu früh. Was spricht im Sommer gegen das bewährte 18:30 Uhr?


Solange es hell ist, nichts


----------



## gnss (15. Juni 2021)

1830 ist mir zu spät, hab keine Lust morgens und Nachmittags im Stau zu stehen und erst um 22 Uhr wieder daheim zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee42 (15. Juni 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> 1830 ist mir zu spät, hab keine Lust morgens und Nachmittags im Stau zu stehen und erst um 22 Uhr wieder daheim zu sein.


Dann zieh doch nach Harburg um😉


----------



## de_reu (15. Juni 2021)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wir fahren 16:45 Uhr wie immer. Wer später kommt muss sich halt irgendwo auf der Strecke postieren.


Wo?


----------



## hoedsch (15. Juni 2021)

17:30 Uhr am Friedhof bei der Steingiraffe.


----------



## de_reu (15. Juni 2021)

hoedsch schrieb:


> 17:30 Uhr am Friedhof bei der Steingiraffe.


Ich schaffe es nicht mehr, viel Spaß


----------



## Gothic70 (22. Juni 2021)

Ich bin heute raus, schade habe deine Kassette im Auto Clemens, dann nächste Woche oder morgen? Ich wollte morgen fahren.


----------



## de_reu (22. Juni 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute raus, schade habe deine Kassette im Auto Clemens, dann nächste Woche oder morgen? Ich wollte morgen fahren.


Ich schaffe es heute auch nicht


----------



## hoedsch (22. Juni 2021)

Wir können auch am Mittwoch um 16:45 Uhr starten. Mir ist das auch recht.


----------



## Gothic70 (22. Juni 2021)

Ich bin morgen dabei


----------



## hoedsch (29. Juni 2021)

Heute war es schön leer im Wald.


----------



## Fili2407 (29. Juni 2021)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Heute war es schön leer im Wald.


Keine Sorge, wird nicht mehr vorkommen. 😅😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (3. Juli 2021)

Ich fahre morgen um 1000.


----------



## SinusJayCee (3. Juli 2021)

Ich wollte morgen auch ne Runde drehen, schaffe es aber erst gegen 11 da zu sein. Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja unterwegs


----------



## Gothic70 (3. Juli 2021)

Ich fahre in den Harz morgen mit Familie, bis die Tage Jungs.


----------



## hoedsch (3. Juli 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen um 1000.


Jo


----------



## de_reu (6. Juli 2021)

Wie sieht's heute aus? Wenn ja, wann, wer?


----------



## Fili2407 (6. Juli 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Wie sieht's heute aus? Wenn ja, wann, wer?


Leider nein! 
…hoffe mal bald wieder zu können.


----------



## hoedsch (6. Juli 2021)

16:45 Uhr bin ich dabei. Der Regen ist nun auch weggezogen.


----------



## gnss (6. Juli 2021)

dabei, nur bei Regen nicht


----------



## gnss (10. Juli 2021)

Sonntag 1000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (10. Juli 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Sonntag 1000


Ich kann leider nicht und der Bikepuff wurde auch geschlossen.


----------



## gnss (10. Juli 2021)

Schade, ich bin morgen dann auch raus.


----------



## jab (11. Juli 2021)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht und der Bikepuff wurde auch geschlossen.


Wo ist was dicht gemacht worden?


----------



## SinusJayCee (12. Juli 2021)

jab schrieb:


> Wo ist was dicht gemacht worden?


Südlich vom Hasselbrack sind mindestens zwei Trails gesperrt worden, möglicherweise noch ein dritter:




__





						Biken in den Harburger Bergen
					

Ist eigentlich das Einschlagen eins Holzpfahles mit so einem Schild dran auch Sachbeschädigung im Wald?




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Weiß aber nicht, ob das der Bikepuff ist


----------



## Fili2407 (12. Juli 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Südlich vom Hasselbrack sind mindestens zwei Trails gesperrt worden, möglicherweise noch ein dritter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist die Zufahrt zu den Puff Trails die dicht ist. 
Wer fährt morgen zu welcher Uhrzeit? 
wäre wenn ich es zeitlich hinbekomme dabei.


----------



## Gothic70 (12. Juli 2021)

Ich fahre, zeitlich bin ich sehr flexibel, ich habe Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (12. Juli 2021)

Dann machen wir doch 16:45 Uhr wie jeden Dienstag.


----------



## Fili2407 (12. Juli 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Ich fahre, zeitlich bin ich sehr flexibel, ich habe Urlaub.


Ok, 16:45 versuche ich


----------



## gnss (13. Juli 2021)

dabei, mit prolog.


----------



## Gothic70 (13. Juli 2021)

Ok


----------



## Fili2407 (13. Juli 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> dabei, mit prolog.


Wasn prolog?


----------



## hoedsch (13. Juli 2021)

Da fährt er sich warm, um uns an der ersten Steigung abzuhängen.


----------



## cherokee42 (13. Juli 2021)

Treffen KH?

Und ja so ziemlich alles rund um den HB ist dicht gemacht worden. Kennt jemand die ganzen Trails innerhalb der Panzeringstraße?


----------



## gnss (13. Juli 2021)

ja
nein
ja
Am Sonntag habe ich vier gesperrte Trails gefunden, dem stehen mindestens doppelt so viele offene gegenüber.


----------



## cherokee42 (13. Juli 2021)

Woran erkenne ich euch? ;-)


----------



## Gothic70 (13. Juli 2021)

VW Tigual schwarz, Liteville bike schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee42 (13. Juli 2021)

Fahre ein Scott Genius 950 silber bronze farbend, bis später.


----------



## gnss (13. Juli 2021)

cherokee42 kann nicht, holt mich 1715 Eingang Regenwurm ab


----------



## gnss (13. Juli 2021)

1730


----------



## gnss (13. Juli 2021)

Gefunden


----------



## gnss (13. Juli 2021)

Schnelle Genesung. Was sagt das Foto?


----------



## cherokee42 (14. Juli 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Schnelle Genesung. Was sagt das Foto?


Schlüsselbein ist durch , heute Boberg OP.
Vielen Dank für's aufsammeln😉


----------



## SinusJayCee (14. Juli 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Schlüsselbein ist durch , heute Boberg OP.
> Vielen Dank für's aufsammeln😉


Oh, shit. Was ist passiert? Von mir auch gute Besserung!


----------



## cherokee42 (14. Juli 2021)

Rippen sind auch 2 gebrochen....

War auf dem Weg zur KH ....
Der kleine Sprung im Whistler links... Irgendwie falsch gelandet... Lenker gegen die Buche rechts... Abflug.


----------



## Fili2407 (14. Juli 2021)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (14. Juli 2021)

Mist. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du schnell wieder fit bist!


----------



## cherokee42 (17. Juli 2021)

Wird schon werden. OP leider erst kommenden Mittwoch, die haben viel zu tun in Boberg!


----------



## Fili2407 (19. Juli 2021)

Morgen 16:45?


----------



## Gothic70 (20. Juli 2021)

Ich werde es nicht schaffen, melde mich wenn kurzfristig


----------



## BerndKatzorreck (20. Juli 2021)

ich bin neu hier, bin heute 16:45 dabei, Gruß Bernd


----------



## hoedsch (26. Juli 2021)

Morgen müsst ihr ohne mich den Weg finden. Viel spaß dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (27. Juli 2021)

16:45, ich bin da


----------



## gnss (27. Juli 2021)

Ich radel woanders.


----------



## Fili2407 (27. Juli 2021)

Schaffe es nicht.


----------



## Fili2407 (31. Juli 2021)

Morgen früh jemand? Würde gegen 10 oder 11 losfahren


----------



## Gothic70 (3. August 2021)

Heute 16:45 Uhr?


----------



## de_reu (7. August 2021)

Morgen biken?


----------



## Gothic70 (10. August 2021)

Bin heute raus


----------



## gnss (10. August 2021)

Keine Lust auf eine Dusche.


----------



## hoedsch (10. August 2021)

Ich könnte eine Tour um 24h verschoben anbieten.


----------



## de_reu (10. August 2021)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich könnte eine Tour um 24h verschoben anbieten.


Erst Fr. wieder... 8(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (10. August 2021)

Ich kann nicht


----------



## gnss (10. August 2021)

Bahnstreik macht volle Straßen.


----------



## de_reu (17. August 2021)

Wer ist heute dabei? Wann?


----------



## Gothic70 (17. August 2021)

Zu nass


----------



## gnss (17. August 2021)

Ich versuche es mit 1645, wird ja langsam weniger, direkt in die Heide.


----------



## hoedsch (17. August 2021)

Es gab heute nichts zu meckern. Kein Regen, später Sonne und die letzten Reste der Heideblüte. Die Räder waren am Ende auch noch quasi sauber.


----------



## Gothic70 (17. August 2021)

Na toll........ Da habe ich wohl falsch gepockert


----------



## de_reu (21. August 2021)

Heute gegen 14:00 biken?


----------



## Fili2407 (22. August 2021)

OMG Morgen und Dienstag kein Regen gemeldet…melde hiermit schonmal für Dienstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (23. August 2021)

Dann bis Dienstag


----------



## de_reu (23. August 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Dann bis Dienstag


Bin in Nürnberg.. 8(


----------



## Gothic70 (24. August 2021)

Sorry bin heute raus, ich schaffe es nicht


----------



## Fili2407 (24. August 2021)

Sonst überhaupt jemand da? Sonst fahre ich deutlich früher.


----------



## hoedsch (24. August 2021)

Na dann schaue ich mal wer kommt.


----------



## SinusJayCee (27. August 2021)

Ist am Sonntag jemand unterwegs? Wenn das Wetter nichts dagegen hat, hatte ich geplant gegen 11 Uhr loszufahren. Ich könnte aber auch um 10 Uhr da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (30. August 2021)

Morgen ist wieder Dienstag und 16:45 Uhr geht's los.


----------



## Gothic70 (30. August 2021)

Ich packe meine Sachen 🤘


----------



## Fili2407 (30. August 2021)

Von da wo ich bin schaffe ich es morgen leider nicht :/


----------



## SinusJayCee (31. August 2021)

Wenn auf der Arbeit nichts dazwischen kommt, würde ich auch gerne mitkommen. Wie erkenne ich auch?


----------



## Gothic70 (31. August 2021)

Schwarzes liteville, schwarzer VW Tigual


----------



## SinusJayCee (31. August 2021)

Ok, cool. Ich fahre ein dunkles Stumpjumper und einen schwarzen 3er BMW.


----------



## de_reu (31. August 2021)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Morgen ist wieder Dienstag und 16:45 Uhr geht's los.


Bin dabei!


----------



## Blitzfalter (31. August 2021)

Kann man auch später dazukommen?
Könnte ab 17.30 irgendwo dazustoßen

Wann wäre die nächste Möglichkeit in HH + 50 km mitzufahren?


----------



## hoedsch (31. August 2021)

Wir bevorzugen eigentlich, dass die Leute die komplette Tour dabei sind. Schließlich soll jeder die vollen 150 Minuten auskosten und und nicht nur 90 Minuten uns was vorsprinten. 😁


----------



## Gothic70 (7. September 2021)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (7. September 2021)

Ich schaffe es heute leider nicht  Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## de_reu (7. September 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Dabei


Dabei!


----------



## SinusJayCee (11. September 2021)

Wenn der Wetterdienst meines Vertrauens morgen früh immer noch der Meinung ist, dass es halbwegs trocken bleibt, dann wollte ich gegen 11 Uhr eine Runde drehen. Ist noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## cherokee42 (12. September 2021)

Würde gerne, aber ein Umwerfer ist gestern gebrochen.


----------



## Fili2407 (12. September 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Würde gerne, aber ein Umwerfer ist gestern gebrochen.


Was ist denn bitte ein Umwerfer?!


----------



## SinusJayCee (12. September 2021)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte ein Umwerfer?!


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke 

In jedem Fall viel Erfolg bei der Ersatzteilebeschaffung!


----------



## cherokee42 (12. September 2021)

Jaja, ist das Schaltwerk, Umwerfer gibt es bei 1*12 nicht mehr... Sorry, das mit der richtige Begriff nicht klar war. Ich meine das Teil, was hinten die Kette umwirft😉


----------



## SinusJayCee (13. September 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Jaja, ist das Schaltwerk, Umwerfer gibt es bei 1*12 nicht mehr... Sorry, das mit der richtige Begriff nicht klar war. Ich meine das Teil, was hinten die Kette umwirft😉


Ich muss zugeben, dass ich das bis vor einer Weile auch regelmäßig durcheinander geworfen habe  🙄


----------



## cherokee42 (13. September 2021)

Ersatzteile sind bestellt 👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (14. September 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Würde gerne, aber ein Umwerfer ist gestern gebrochen.


Was brauchst du für einen?


----------



## de_reu (14. September 2021)

Wer ist heute dabei?


----------



## Fili2407 (14. September 2021)

Ich komme mit aber muss Piano machen


----------



## hoedsch (14. September 2021)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Ich komme mit aber muss Piano machen


Mit 'nem Klavier auf dem Rücken wäre ich auch langsam...


----------



## Gothic70 (14. September 2021)

Klasse endlich jemand in meiner Geschwindigkeit, dabei


----------



## cherokee42 (14. September 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Was brauchst du für einen?


XT 8100. War nicht lieferbar. Habe jetzt den 7100 slx genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee42 (14. September 2021)

Wann geht es denn los heute?


----------



## Gothic70 (14. September 2021)

16:45 Uhr


----------



## cherokee42 (14. September 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> 16:45 Uhr


Teile kommen erst morgen wird heute nix bei mir.


----------



## T_N_T (14. September 2021)

War nett euch heute mal wieder getroffen zu haben. Bin ja auch paarmal mit euch unterwegs gewesen. Habe durch euch damals viele trails kennen gelernt, die ich heute auch manchmal noch gerne fahre. Zurzeit bin ich allerdings nur noch in der Haake auf den zumeist legalisierten oder geduldeten trails unterwegs, außer ich fahre mit meinen Kids - dann gerne Heide.
Lieblingstrail Bacardi Rumble/Kaiserstuhl.
Euch auf jeden Fall Happy trails und bis zum nächsten mal!
Niklas


----------



## Fili2407 (17. September 2021)

Morgen jemand?


----------



## gnss (19. September 2021)

Ich drehe um 1100 eine Runde.


----------



## cherokee42 (19. September 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich drehe um 1100 eine Runde.


Bin auch unterwegs, 11 Uhr parkplatz ggü. Jägerhof.
Wo startet ihr?KKH?


----------



## gnss (19. September 2021)

Wie immer an der KG.


----------



## BerndKatzorreck (20. September 2021)

ist morgen jemand am Start ?
16:45 könnte bei mir knapp werden, würde sonst Jumpline dazustoßen, falls Ihr zu Beginn die Richtung fahrt


----------



## Gothic70 (21. September 2021)

Heute dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BerndKatzorreck (21. September 2021)

bei klappt es auch mit 16:45 Kärntner Hütte


----------



## SinusJayCee (25. September 2021)

Ich drehe morgen um 11 Uhr eine Runde. Ist noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## cherokee42 (27. September 2021)

Leider nicht gesehen, war aber auch erst um 12:45 Unterwegs...


----------



## SinusJayCee (27. September 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Leider nicht gesehen, war aber auch erst um 12:45 Unterwegs...


Schade. Ich bin am Ende auch etwas später gestartet als geplant, hatte aber noch Mitfahrer gefunden 

Kann es sein, dass du mich gegen 15 Uhr zwischen Försterei und Abschlusstrail überholt hast? Weißes Shirt und grüne Hose? Das Bike von der Person kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor und jetzt wo ich dein Profilfoto sehe, weiß ich vermutlich auch woher


----------



## cherokee42 (27. September 2021)

Ja genau, wir waren zu zweit und ihr zu 3. Mein Kollege hatte ein weiß/rotes YT Jeffsy. Wir sind den Abschlusstrail noch runter und dann die ganze Stadtscheide hoch bis zum Ehestorfer Weg Parkplatz. Ich war dann auch fertig nach 35km mit ü600m und 15/km Schnitt. Aber das musst mal sein ;-)


----------



## SinusJayCee (27. September 2021)

Ja genau  Wir sind den Abschlusstrail auch noch runter, haben dann aber am KH Parkplatz Feierabend gemacht. Bei uns waren es 33km und 700Hm, aber wir waren mit einem Schnitt von 10km/h deutlich gemütlicher unterwegs. Bei mir wäre auch nach Luft nach oben gewesen, weiß aber nicht, ob ich 15km/h durchgehalten hätte


----------



## Gothic70 (28. September 2021)

Heute?


----------



## gnss (28. September 2021)

Ich fahre jetzt eine größere Runde ohne Zwischenstopp.


----------



## Gothic70 (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin die Woche über auf Kreta, euch viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (4. Oktober 2021)

bin morgen am Start. Mit Licht?


----------



## de_reu (4. Oktober 2021)

Bin morgen am Start. Mit Licht?


----------



## T_N_T (4. Oktober 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Bin morgen am Start. Mit Licht?


Nur so zur Info: ab 1830 Max braucht ihr Licht. Dann wird's um 1900 zappenduster. Wir waren heute in den HaBes unterwegs.


----------



## hoedsch (5. Oktober 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Bin morgen am Start. Mit Licht?


Dann packe ich mal eine Funzel ein, die uns wieder zurück leuchten kann.


----------



## de_reu (11. Oktober 2021)

Ich kann morgen erst ab 18:00.. 8(


----------



## Fili2407 (11. Oktober 2021)

…ich erst wieder mit Glück im Frühjahr…oder mal am we unregelmäßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (12. Oktober 2021)

Pfffft.

Hab nur eine kleine Lampe für die letzte halbe Stunde dabei, starte also eher gegen vier.


----------



## hoedsch (12. Oktober 2021)

Es findet weiterhin um 16:45 Uhr statt. Individuallösungen weil Blätter rauschen oder der Abend viel dunkler ist als früher, sind der gemeinschaftlichen Ausfahrt er abträglich.


----------



## gnss (12. Oktober 2021)

Dann rolle ich um 1645 nochmal an der Hütte vorbei.


----------



## Gothic70 (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich schaffe es heute nicht.


----------



## gnss (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin raus, das Regenradar sieht aus wie Streuselkuchen.


----------



## hoedsch (12. Oktober 2021)

Für Weicheier war das heute nix.


----------



## SinusJayCee (13. Oktober 2021)

Das ist es doch nie, oder?


----------



## SinusJayCee (15. Oktober 2021)

Ich fahre morgen gegen 10 Uhr eine Runde. Ist noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Oktober 2021)

Heute, Regenradar schaut ja nicht so gut aus? Jemand am Start?


----------



## hoedsch (19. Oktober 2021)

Eigentlich bin ich immer am Start, außer es ist wirklich mieses Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (19. Oktober 2021)

Ok, dann komme ich auch, wenn sich das Wetter hält


----------



## Gothic70 (19. Oktober 2021)

Sorry Clemens, in sülldorf regnet es bereits. Ich bin heute raus


----------



## hoedsch (19. Oktober 2021)

Dann hoffen wir mal auf nächsten Dienstag.

Edit: Das war heute nicht einmal erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit.


----------



## de_reu (24. Oktober 2021)

Will heute wer fahren?


----------



## gnss (24. Oktober 2021)

Ich fahre gegen 1400.


----------



## SinusJayCee (25. Oktober 2021)

Mist, zu spät gelesen. Ich war auch unterwegs.


----------



## cherokee42 (25. Oktober 2021)

Ich war auch mit noch 3 anderen unterwegs ;-) Bei dem Wetter eine Sünde nicht loszufahren. Sind aber auch erst gegen 14 Uhr losgekommen...

Cool wäre dann eine App mit allen Livestandorten der gewünschten MTBler, dann kann man sich direkt anschließen.... ;-)


----------



## SinusJayCee (25. Oktober 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter eine Sünde nicht loszufahren.


Das haben sich leider auch viele Fußgänger gedacht  🙄 



cherokee42 schrieb:


> Sind aber auch erst gegen 14 Uhr losgekommen...


Da waren wir fast schon wieder zurück 



cherokee42 schrieb:


> Cool wäre dann eine App mit allen Livestandorten der gewünschten MTBler, dann kann man sich direkt anschließen.... ;-)


Kann Garmin Connect das nicht?


----------



## cherokee42 (26. Oktober 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Kann Garmin Connect das nicht?


Habe ich auch, wenn Du weißt wie, dann können wir das gerne ausprobieren. Habe eben geschaut, man kann Verbindungen und Gruppen hinzufügen, wahrscheinlich geht es darüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (26. Oktober 2021)

Vermutlich muss man sich da irgendwie verbinden oder befreunden. Habe das aber auch noch nicht gemacht. Ich frage mal im Garmin-Unterforum nach.


----------



## SinusJayCee (26. Oktober 2021)

Garmin GroupTrack scheint etwas in der Art zu machen:





						Garmin Edge 830 - 530
					

Schon klar, dass das Gerät bzw. der Akku abschaltet, bevor es kritisch wird, und das nicht erst knapp davor sondern mit etwas Sicherheit. Aber ein Li-Ion / Li-Po Akku entlädt sich selbst mit ca. 4% / Monat, und ist dann halt irgendwann leerer als leer. Und wenn man dann ein Gerät erwischt...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Gothic70 (26. Oktober 2021)

Heute.?


----------



## SinusJayCee (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich schaffe es aktuell nach der Arbeit nicht


----------



## hoedsch (26. Oktober 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Heute.?


Ja, ist doch Dienstag.


----------



## Gothic70 (26. Oktober 2021)

Bin schon da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee42 (29. Oktober 2021)

Sonntag ab 11:30h jemand? KH


----------



## SinusJayCee (29. Oktober 2021)

Ich wollte morgen fahren, Sonntag habe ich keine Zeit.


----------



## cherokee42 (29. Oktober 2021)

Bei mir ist es umgekehrt ;-)


----------



## SinusJayCee (29. Oktober 2021)

Ich starte morgen (Samstag) gegen 11 Uhr an der KH, falls sich jemand anschließen möchte. Nächste Woche sollte es wieder am Sonntag passen.


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (30. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
wenn am Sonntag gefahren wird, würde ich mich gerne anschließen. Bin vor einigen Jahren in dieser Runde öfter mitgefahren und weiß in etwas, was mich erwartet  11:30 Uhr würde bei mir auch passen.


----------



## cherokee42 (30. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin ab 1130 da. Grüne Hose, silbernes Scott Genius mit Weißwandreifen😉


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (30. Oktober 2021)

cherokee42 schrieb:


> Ich bin ab 1130 da. Grüne Hose, silbernes Scott Genius mit Weißwandreifen😉


OK, bin dann 11:30 auch da, schwarzes Rocky Mountain, schwarze Hose, schwarze Reifen


----------



## jab (31. Oktober 2021)

11:30 MEZ hoffe ich - gelbe Jacke, Rest schwarz


----------



## cherokee42 (31. Oktober 2021)

Gebt mir noch +10


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (31. Oktober 2021)

War ne schöne Tour heute bei bestem Herbstwetter! Vielen Dank an Jab und Cherokee fürs Guiden. Hatte am Ende 39,81 Km; 824 Hm und 13,8er Schnitt auf der Uhr. 
Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich einfach viel öfter die HaBe fahren muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee42 (31. Oktober 2021)

Super, da habt Ihr locker 10km mehr gemacht als wir. Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## de_reu (2. November 2021)

Wer ist heute am Start?


----------



## hoedsch (2. November 2021)

Ich


----------



## Gothic70 (2. November 2021)

Bin raus, darf kein Auto fahren


----------



## de_reu (2. November 2021)

Eventuell fünf Minuten später blaulicht


----------



## hoedsch (2. November 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Bin raus, darf kein Auto fahren


Um 1630 schon volltrunken?


----------



## Gothic70 (2. November 2021)

Ne vorsorgeuntersuchung mit Narkose 12 H kein Auto und Rad fahren, das Alter halt.........


----------



## gnss (6. November 2021)

Heute gegen 1200


----------



## de_reu (6. November 2021)

gnss schrieb:


> Heute gegen 1200


Was ist mit morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (6. November 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Was ist mit morgen?


Die Wettervorhersage ist ziemlich pessimistisch


----------



## Gothic70 (9. November 2021)

Rad vergessen, bin raus


----------



## hoedsch (9. November 2021)

Ich darf heute auch nicht an den Start.


----------



## degloe (9. November 2021)

Wie läuft das bei euch? Wird hier nur Bescheid gesagt, wenn man nicht am Start ist, oder heißt das, dass bisher keiner Fährt? Heute hätte ich mich mal anschließen wollen.


----------



## gnss (9. November 2021)

Aufgrund der dünnen Personaldecke ist es vorteilhaft zuzusagen, außer man will allein im Dunkeln an der Hütte stehen. 

Dann bleibe ich in der sonnigen Heide und rolle nicht nochmal vorbei.


----------



## Fili2407 (9. November 2021)

degloe schrieb:


> Wie läuft das bei euch? Wird hier nur Bescheid gesagt, wenn man nicht am Start ist, oder heißt das, dass bisher keiner Fährt? Heute hätte ich mich mal anschließen wollen.


Andersrum, du sagst dass du kommst und erfährst wer ebenfalls kommt. 16:45 Hütte.
schreibst du nichts läuft es wie Martín beschreibt 😅

ich ärgere mich gerade mein Rad nicht mitgenommen zu haben - schaffe es leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (13. November 2021)

Ich starte morgen (Sonntag) gegen 11:30 Uhr an der KH. Eventuell kommt noch ein Bekannter von mir. Dann wird es ein kleines bisschen gemütlicher als hier sonst üblich, aber trotzdem nicht langsam


----------



## gnss (20. November 2021)

Heute 1300 KH, Meldungen bis 1230.


----------



## degloe (20. November 2021)

Dabei.
HaBe Funbiker Trikot auf nem Rocky Mountain Element.
Woran erkenne ich dich?


----------



## de_reu (21. November 2021)

Wir sieht's heute aus?


----------



## de_reu (21. November 2021)

1300 KH, lockere Runde


----------



## cherokee42 (21. November 2021)

Dabei, mal sehen wie fit ich wieder bin.


----------



## Gothic70 (22. November 2021)

Wie schaut es denn morgen aus, lohnt es sich das Rad ins Auto zu packen?


----------



## de_reu (23. November 2021)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn morgen aus, lohnt es sich das Rad ins Auto zu packen?


Ich sollte es schaffen...


----------



## Gothic70 (23. November 2021)

Ich schaffe es nicht


----------



## de_reu (23. November 2021)

Also kommt heute niemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (23. November 2021)

Also kommt heute niemand?


----------



## de_reu (23. November 2021)

Also kommt heute niemand?


----------



## hoedsch (30. November 2021)

Insgesamt ist das derzeit schon herrlich im Wald. Kalt, dreckig, dunkel und nass.


----------



## Gothic70 (30. November 2021)

Ja das glaube ich auch, war am Wochenende im klövensteen unterwegs, das war auch super dreckig


----------



## SinusJayCee (1. Dezember 2021)

Kann ich bestätigen  Also das  kalt, dreckig und nass in den HaBe.


----------



## cherokee42 (1. Dezember 2021)

Das hätte ich euch auch vorher sagen können😄


----------



## de_reu (4. Dezember 2021)

Wie ist mit morgen?


----------



## hoedsch (5. Dezember 2021)

de_reu schrieb:


> Wie ist mit morgen?


Bei dem Schneematsch kann ich mich momentan noch nicht motivieren.


----------



## Fili2407 (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich fahre Samstag - endlich mal wieder - um 10:30 ne Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee42 (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich würde Sonntag fahren wollen.


----------



## SinusJayCee (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich fahre morgen um 10:30 Uhr auch eine Runde mit nem Kumpel.

@Fili2407 wir können gerne zusammen fahren. Ich fahre einen schwarzen 3er, dunkles Stumpi (siehe Avatar), schwarze Softshell und türkise Hose.


----------



## Fili2407 (17. Dezember 2021)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen um 10:30 Uhr auch eine Runde mit nem Kumpel.
> 
> @Fili2407 wir können gerne zusammen fahren. Ich fahre einen schwarzen 3er, dunkles Stumpi (siehe Avatar), schwarze Softshell und türkise Hose.


Alles klar. 
Ich bin der blaue 2er.


----------



## SinusJayCee (17. Dezember 2021)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> Ich bin der blaue 2er.


Ok, super. Dann bis morgen!


----------



## gnss (19. Dezember 2021)

Ich fahre gegen 0930 eine Runde, falls jemand mit will bitte bis 0915.


----------



## gnss (21. Dezember 2021)

1500 wenn der Verkehr mich lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (21. Dezember 2021)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass auch sonst keiner kommt.


----------



## Gothic70 (1. Januar 2022)

Frohes neues Jahr, die Tage werden wieder länger.....


----------



## Gothic70 (1. Januar 2022)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr, die Tage werden wieder länger.....


----------



## hoedsch (1. Januar 2022)

Ein frohes neues Jahr auch von mir. Zusätzlich könnte auch mal wieder der Schlamm gefrieren.


----------



## Gothic70 (1. Januar 2022)

Wie schaut es denn morgen bei euch aus? Oder alles zu matschig?


----------



## de_reu (11. Januar 2022)

Wie sieht es heute aus?


----------



## Fili2407 (11. Januar 2022)

Leider nicht genug Zeit für habe heute :/


----------



## gnss (11. Januar 2022)

Ich fahre gegen 1515, keine Lust auf Stau und Start im Dunkeln.


----------



## Gothic70 (11. Januar 2022)

Bin raus


----------



## de_reu (11. Januar 2022)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich fahre gegen 1515, keine Lust auf Stau und Start im Dunkeln.


Das schaffe ich nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (11. Januar 2022)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich fahre gegen 1515, keine Lust auf Stau und Start im Dunkeln.


Da arbeite ich noch, daher Start nach altbewährter Art.


----------



## de_reu (11. Januar 2022)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Da arbeite ich noch, daher Start nach altbewährter Art.


Schaffe ich leider auch nicht mehr...


----------



## de_reu (15. Januar 2022)

Morgen biken? 12:00?


----------



## jab (15. Januar 2022)

de_reu schrieb:


> Morgen biken? 12:00?


Es soll morgen Vormittag regnen, wenn das Wetter dann schon passt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## hoedsch (16. Januar 2022)

de_reu schrieb:


> Morgen biken? 12:00?


Jo.


----------



## jab (16. Januar 2022)

Regenradar sieht eher mäßig aus, probieren wir es halt.


----------



## gnss (22. Januar 2022)

Ich fahre morgen um 1100.


----------



## Gothic70 (24. Januar 2022)

Hallo Jungs fahrt morgen jemand? 16:45 Uhr


----------



## hoedsch (24. Januar 2022)

Das hatte ich so für morgen geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (24. Januar 2022)

Ok, dann packe ich das Rad mal ein und komme auch.


----------



## de_reu (24. Januar 2022)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs fahrt morgen jemand? 16:45 Uhr


Sieht aus, als würde ich es auch schaffen!


----------



## de_reu (28. Januar 2022)

Geht heute Nachmittag noch jemand fahren?


----------



## hoedsch (28. Januar 2022)

Bei mir wird das heute leider nichts.


----------



## gnss (29. Januar 2022)

Planänderung wegen Brückensperrung.


----------



## de_reu (30. Januar 2022)

gnss schrieb:


> Planänderung wegen Brückensperrung.


Später oder gar nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (30. Januar 2022)

gar nicht ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## hoedsch (1. Februar 2022)

Ich bleibe heute dem Wald fern.


----------



## gnss (1. Februar 2022)

Beim nächsten mal die Säge nicht vergessen.


----------



## Catsoft (1. Februar 2022)

gnss schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal die Säge nicht vergessen.


Das könntest du auch bei uns im Wald mal machen


----------



## de_reu (5. Februar 2022)

Heute biken, statt morgen im Regen?


----------



## Fili2407 (28. Februar 2022)

Morgen 15:45?! 
Bis auf ein paar Bäume im Weg dürften die Konditionen fein sein  
…bis auf die eigene Kondition im schlimmsten Fall 😂🤓


----------



## hoedsch (28. Februar 2022)

Die Startzeit ist 16:45 Uhr. Ein paar Bäume ist wirklich untertrieben. Da liegt so einiges auf den Wegen rum.


----------



## de_reu (1. März 2022)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Die Startzeit ist 16:45 Uhr. Ein paar Bäume ist wirklich untertrieben. Da liegt so einiges auf den Wegen rum.


Stau 10 min später


----------



## Fili2407 (1. März 2022)

Oh, hoppla Zeiten vertüttelt…schaffe es heute nicht.


----------



## de_reu (1. März 2022)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Die Startzeit ist 16:45 Uhr. Ein paar Bäume ist wirklich untertrieben. Da liegt so einiges auf den Wegen rum.


Bin da...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (2. März 2022)

Moin!

Wie sind die Verhältnisse im Moment? Heide ist "baumfrei"?

Robert


----------



## hoedsch (2. März 2022)

Robert, für Dich als alter Crosser ist das ideal. Immer ein Stück fahren und dann mit Rad auf der Schulter über den Baum galoppieren.  

Aber eigentlich kann man ganz gut fahren, viele Wege wurden schon geräumt. Die beiden Heideareale gehen ganz gut. Aber auf den kleinen Wegen wird das noch Monate dauern bis das weggeräumt wurde. Viele Bäume wird der Förster aber auch als Geschenk des Himmels sehen, die endlich mal diesen gehassten Weg versperren. ;-)


----------



## Gothic70 (4. März 2022)

Huhu, am Sonntag Vormittag jemand unterwegs gegen 10 Uhr?


----------



## gnss (4. März 2022)

Ich drehe heute gegen 1415 eine Runde.


----------



## hoedsch (4. März 2022)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Huhu, am Sonntag Vormittag jemand unterwegs gegen 10 Uhr?


Ja, können wir machen.


----------



## de_reu (5. März 2022)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Huhu, am Sonntag Vormittag jemand unterwegs gegen 10 Uhr?


Ich könnte auch etwas später starten...


----------



## Fili2407 (5. März 2022)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Huhu, am Sonntag Vormittag jemand unterwegs gegen 10 Uhr?


Also ich finde 10:00 Uhr super und bin auch dabei


----------



## MAyS (5. März 2022)

Also ich war heute morgen los. Viele Trails sind wieder geräumt. Der HabeMTB Verein hat ein Update gegeben welche Trails gehen und welche nicht. Ich habe den oberen Teil des Kiwi Trails freigeräumt. Der ist auch wieder wunderbar befahrbar.


----------



## Gothic70 (5. März 2022)

10 Uhr ist top, vielleicht können wir Delf einsammeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fili2407 (5. März 2022)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> 10 Uhr ist top, vielleicht können wir Delf einsammeln?


Klar! Muss er nur noch sagen wann er ausgeschlafen hat 😎


----------



## de_reu (5. März 2022)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> 10 Uhr ist top, vielleicht können wir Delf einsammeln?


Ich komme dann auch um 10


----------



## jab (5. März 2022)

Hülsenberg ging heute eher gar nicht, da liegen die Bäume teilweise kreuz und quer.
Morgen 10 h ist mir zu früh & zu kalt.


----------



## Fili2407 (7. März 2022)

Moin, ich fahre morgen - aber schon früher und muss erstmal wieder fitter werden ☀️🙏


----------



## Gothic70 (7. März 2022)

Ja, 16:45 Uhr ist früh, dabei


----------



## gnss (8. März 2022)

Hab gehört sägen und fahren abwechselnd soll schnell fitter machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (8. März 2022)

gnss schrieb:


> Hab gehört sägen und fahren abwechselnd soll schnell fitter machen.


Insbesondere die Motorsäge als sportliches Zusatzgepäck wirds bringen.


----------



## gnss (19. März 2022)

So 1100 KH


----------



## SinusJayCee (19. März 2022)

Ich starte auch morgen um 11 an der KH mit zwei anderen. Wir können uns gerne zusammen tun. Bei uns wird es aber zumindest berghoch eher etwas gemütlicher als hier sonst üblich ;-)


----------



## gnss (19. März 2022)

Nee soll schon von innen warm werden.


----------



## SinusJayCee (20. März 2022)

Ich sagte "etwas gemütlicher", das heißt nicht langsam  Aber musst du wissen.


----------



## gnss (22. März 2022)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## hoedsch (22. März 2022)

Ja, scheint doch die Sonne


----------



## Gothic70 (22. März 2022)

Ja, Logo


----------



## gnss (26. März 2022)

So 1100 MESZ


----------



## Fili2407 (29. März 2022)

16:45?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (29. März 2022)

Logo


----------



## de_reu (29. März 2022)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> 16:45?!


Sollte ich schaffen


----------



## hoedsch (29. März 2022)

Ich bin heute nicht dabei. Viel Spaß.


----------



## de_reu (29. März 2022)

de_reu schrieb:


> Sollte ich schaffen


Schaffe es nicht mehr...


----------



## Fili2407 (2. April 2022)

11:00 Uhr? 
Müsste sonst an den Massenstart 😅


----------



## SinusJayCee (3. April 2022)

Ich starte um 11 Uhr mit nem Kuppel. Kannst gerne mitkommen.


----------



## de_reu (3. April 2022)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> 11:00 Uhr?
> Müsste sonst an den Massenstart 😅


Komme auch


----------



## Gothic70 (5. April 2022)

Heute?


----------



## hoedsch (5. April 2022)

Momentan schifft es wie aus Kübeln. Keine ahnung, ob das noch besser wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (5. April 2022)

Ja in sülldorfer auch, ich habe auch kein bike mit, jetzt ist es auch zu spät es noch zu holen, nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## hoedsch (5. April 2022)

Genau, neuer Versuch in der nächsten Woche. Es schifft nämlich immer noch.


----------



## de_reu (5. April 2022)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Genau, neuer Versuch in der nächsten Woche. Es schifft nämlich immer noch.


Danke für das Update, dann bin ich auch raus..


----------



## hoedsch (13. April 2022)

@Gothic70  deshalb war das gestern soviel Blaulicht.




__





						Neugraben: Flakgranate aus dem Zweiten Weltkrieg musste gesprengt werd
					

Eine in Neugraben gefundene Flakgranate aus dem Zweiten Weltkrieg musste gesprengt werden.




					www.harburg-aktuell.de


----------



## Gothic70 (13. April 2022)

Ach und wir live dabei


----------



## gnss (19. April 2022)

Heute jemand da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (19. April 2022)

Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Gothic70 (19. April 2022)

Ja


----------



## gnss (23. April 2022)

So 1000


----------



## gnss (26. April 2022)

Heute jemand da?


----------



## hoedsch (26. April 2022)

Ja, bin da.


----------



## Fili2407 (26. April 2022)

Versuche es auch zu schaffen!


----------



## Gothic70 (26. April 2022)

Bin auch da


----------



## Fili2407 (26. April 2022)

…schaffe es nicht.


----------



## Catsoft (27. April 2022)

Schöner Stau auf der 73 :-(


----------



## hoedsch (27. April 2022)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Schöner Stau auf der 73 :-(


Wir waren bereits vor 24h am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (27. April 2022)

Meinte auch den gestrigen Stau. Hab euch noch gesehen, war mir aber zu knapp mit Umziehen und so...


----------



## hoedsch (27. April 2022)

Da hättest du dich gern melden können und wir hätten gewartet.


----------



## Fili2407 (27. April 2022)

Ich war erst 18:00 Uhr an der Hütte und hatte leider ein defektes Pedal am Rad  
Ging dann nicht all zu lange die Runde…


----------



## Catsoft (27. April 2022)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Da hättest du dich gern melden können und wir hätten gewartet.


Das hätte ich auch nicht anders erwartet  Ich war aber eh schon gestresst, wollte erst mal runterkommen. Ich schaffe es einfach kaum um 16 Uhr von der Arbeit loszukommen. Aber ich plane  meinen Ruhestand  Hab dann natürlich gleich am Anfang der Runde meine Trinkflasche verloren  Der FlaHa vom Ali taugt wohl nix.


----------



## gnss (28. April 2022)

Solange die Neuländer Straße gesperrt ist und wenn die Autobahn frei ist: Stillhorn -> Finkenriek -> Harburger Hafen -> Moorburger Straße


----------



## de_reu (1. Mai 2022)

Morgen?


----------



## gnss (1. Mai 2022)

Am Montag? Nee. Ich fahre am Sonntag um 12.


----------



## de_reu (1. Mai 2022)

gnss schrieb:


> Am Montag? Nee. Ich fahre am Sonntag um 12.


Gibt es da noch Parkplätze?


----------



## gnss (1. Mai 2022)

Erfahrungsgemäß wird das eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (3. Mai 2022)

Heute?


----------



## hoedsch (3. Mai 2022)

Ja, sieht gut aus.


----------



## de_reu (3. Mai 2022)

gnss schrieb:


> Heute?


Ich schaffe es nicht...


----------



## Gothic70 (3. Mai 2022)

Ich bin heute auch raus


----------



## hoedsch (7. Mai 2022)

Sonntag um 11 Uhr? Ich kann auch früher aber nicht später wegen Muttertag.


----------



## de_reu (7. Mai 2022)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Sonntag um 11 Uhr? Ich kann auch früher aber nicht später wegen Muttertag.


Ich schaffe es gar nicht, könnte nur heute fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fili2407 (7. Mai 2022)

Bin leider erstmal raus, hab mich an der Hand verletzt sodass mein Daumen seine eigene PLZ bekommen hat 😤😭


----------



## SinusJayCee (7. Mai 2022)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Sonntag um 11 Uhr? Ich kann auch früher aber nicht später wegen Muttertag.


11 Uhr wäre ich dabei. Früher schaffe ich nicht.


----------



## hoedsch (8. Mai 2022)

Keiner mehr?


----------



## SinusJayCee (8. Mai 2022)

Ich stand bis 11:15 am Parkplatz, hatte dich aber leider nicht gefunden.


----------



## hoedsch (8. Mai 2022)

Ich bis um 11:08 Uhr.  Also nächstes Mal mit Rose im Knopfloch als Erkennungszeichen.


----------



## SinusJayCee (8. Mai 2022)

Ich war um ca. 10:55 da und pünktlich um 11 Uhr startklar. Da müssen wir irgendwie blöd aneinander vorbei geschaut haben.

Das mit der Rose finde ich gut, muss nur irgendwo ein Knopfloch an meinen Klamotten finden


----------



## gnss (10. Mai 2022)

Heute?


----------



## hoedsch (10. Mai 2022)

Jo, sollte klappen.


----------



## de_reu (10. Mai 2022)

gnss schrieb:


> Heute?


Bin dabei!


----------



## Gothic70 (10. Mai 2022)

Ich schaffe es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (10. Mai 2022)

Toll, jetzt ist hier Platzregen.


----------



## SinusJayCee (13. Mai 2022)

Ich fahre morgen (Samstag) gegen 11 Uhr. Ist noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## de_reu (14. Mai 2022)

Wann ist morgen Anfahrt?


----------



## gnss (17. Mai 2022)

Heute jemand da?


----------



## hoedsch (17. Mai 2022)

Jop, der Regen ist ja vorbei.


----------



## Fili2407 (17. Mai 2022)

ab Juni wieder 😭😭😭


----------



## gnss (17. Mai 2022)

Finger? Gute Besserung.


----------



## Fili2407 (17. Mai 2022)

gnss schrieb:


> Finger? Gute Besserung.


Ja, der rechte Daumen, letztes Glied. Kapselsprengung.


----------



## de_reu (17. Mai 2022)

Fili2407 schrieb:


> Ja, der rechte Daumen, letztes Glied. Kapselsprengung.


Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (22. Mai 2022)

11:00?


----------



## SinusJayCee (22. Mai 2022)

Ich fahre um 11 Uhr mit zwei Freunden. Wir fahren etwas gemütlicher als hier sonst üblich. Falls dich das nicht stört kannst du dich aber gerne anschließen. Schwarzer 3er und dunkles Stumpi.


----------



## hoedsch (24. Mai 2022)

War eigentlich jemand da? Ich war aufgehalten worden und leider zu spät und habe dann trocken eine Runde bis in die Heide gedreht.


----------



## Gothic70 (24. Mai 2022)

Neee, Urlaub


----------



## hoedsch (24. Mai 2022)

Du warst ja bei Van Gogh. Da war ich Sonntag, damit ich Dienstag in den Wald kann.


----------



## Gothic70 (24. Mai 2022)

Ja, stimmt hat die Familie so entschieden 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (27. Mai 2022)

Wer hat heute Bock auf biken? (Vormittags/mittags bevorzugt)


----------



## SinusJayCee (27. Mai 2022)

de_reu schrieb:


> Wer hat heute Bock auf biken? (Vormittags/mittags bevorzugt)


Ich habe leider keine Zeit


----------



## de_reu (29. Mai 2022)

12:30 kurz Mal biken?


----------



## gnss (31. Mai 2022)

Heute jemand da?


----------



## Fili2407 (31. Mai 2022)

gnss schrieb:


> Heute jemand da?


Jo, habe aber noch frei heute und wollte eher durch sein.


----------



## hoedsch (31. Mai 2022)

gnss schrieb:


> Heute jemand da?


Ich bin dabei.


----------



## de_reu (31. Mai 2022)

gnss schrieb:


> Heute jemand da?


Ne, kein Auto...


----------



## Gothic70 (31. Mai 2022)

Ich Trödel wieder hinterher, bis gleich


----------



## Fili2407 (3. Juni 2022)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr? 
Ich würde gerne außerhalb des Zentralreviers gucken was geht ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## SinusJayCee (4. Juni 2022)

Ich fahre am Montag um 11 Uhr mit nem Kumpel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (4. Juni 2022)

Ich würde am Sonntag um 11 fahren.


----------



## jab (5. Juni 2022)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## gnss (7. Juni 2022)

Heute? Ich beobachte die Wetterentwicklung, soll ja immer besser werden, der Wille ist da.


----------



## hoedsch (7. Juni 2022)

Vom Wetter her sieht das soweit gut aus.


----------



## hoedsch (7. Juni 2022)

Bestes Wetter brachte uns heute auf eine 38 km Runde die zwecks Erkundung des Wegezustandes ab und zu variiert werden musste. Zum Abschluss sahen wir sogar noch dem Phantom von Ottensen sein Wagen.


----------



## gnss (11. Juni 2022)

Fährt jemand So um 1100.


----------



## jab (11. Juni 2022)

gnss schrieb:


> Fährt jemand So um 1100.


Wir?


----------



## jab (12. Juni 2022)

Ich schaffe es heute leider doch nicht.


----------



## gnss (12. Juni 2022)

Keine Meldungen, keine Tour. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (12. Juni 2022)

gnss schrieb:


> Fährt jemand So um 1100.


Ich hätte Zeit, wenn du das noch schaffst?


----------



## gnss (12. Juni 2022)

OK, wir fahren 1130.


----------



## jab (13. Juni 2022)

Wir könnten eigentlich Prä-Corona-Tradititionen wieder aufleben lasssen und mal wieder Spargel essen gehen, oder? Etwa zwei Wochen sollte es noch welchen geben.


----------



## hoedsch (13. Juni 2022)

Stoof Mudders Kroog ist schlecht, die haben unter der Woche nur noch bis 18 Uhr auf. Man müsste also woanders hin.

Morgen bin ich nicht dabei, muss ins Stadion.


----------



## gnss (14. Juni 2022)

Viel Spaß bei Rammstein. 

Kommt sonst jemand? Ich muss gegen 1845 wieder an der Hütte sein, wenn niemand will Rolle ich zur Startzeit nicht nochmal an der Hütte vorbei.



jab schrieb:


> Wir könnten eigentlich Prä-Corona-Tradititionen wieder aufleben lasssen und mal wieder Spargel essen gehen, oder? Etwa zwei Wochen sollte es noch welchen geben.


Doodle auf und los.


----------



## jab (19. Juni 2022)

Letzte Woche hat mich leider eine Magendarmsache komplett lahm gelegt, da fehlte mir in jeder Hinsicht der Bedarf, mich mit dem Thema Essen zu beschäftigen. 
Dass Stoof Mudders Kroog aktuell nicht passt, wusste ich nicht. Alternativen wären Gasthaus zum Kiekeberg oder Eichenhof, die haben aber beide dienstags zu. Andere Vorschläge? Da die Spargelsaison eh langsam zu Ende geht, wirds wohl kurzfristig eher schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (21. Juni 2022)

Wenn es nicht geht einfach einen anderen Tag, Doodle auf und los, entweder es klappt oder halt nicht.

Heute jemand da?


----------



## hoedsch (21. Juni 2022)

Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Gothic70 (21. Juni 2022)

Ich kann heute nicht


----------



## Gothic70 (21. Juni 2022)

Sorry bin weg


----------



## de_reu (21. Juni 2022)

gnss schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht geht einfach einen anderen Tag, Doodle auf und los, entweder es klappt oder halt nicht.
> 
> Heute jemand da?


Yes


----------



## gnss (21. Juni 2022)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Sorry bin weg


Hoffentlich richtig rum.


----------



## Gothic70 (21. Juni 2022)

Update: Kammweg ok, Jack the Ripper der Hammer, Wassertaltrail gesperrt aber trotzdem gefahren war ok.


----------



## gnss (21. Juni 2022)

Und den neuen am Ilsestein, der bereits auf de Karte ist, gibt es noch nicht?


----------



## Gothic70 (22. Juni 2022)

Nicht ausgeschildert bzw. nicht im Trail Park, welche Karte meinst du?


----------



## gnss (22. Juni 2022)

Ilsenburg Tourismus: Trailpark Harz
					






					www.ilsenburg-tourismus.de
				




Stumpfrücken und Eselsstieg, aber die werden wohl noch nicht da sien, sind für 2023 angekündigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (25. Juni 2022)

Die Woche Harz wurde durch ein Sturz am Wurmberg abrupt am Donnerstag beendet, Ergebnis Schlüsselbein und Handgelenk gebrochen...... Ganz toll.


----------



## hoedsch (25. Juni 2022)

Oh oh, dich kann man auch nicht allein loslassen. Gute Besserung damit wir dich bald wieder mitnehmen können.


----------



## Gothic70 (25. Juni 2022)

Danke, ich bin am überlegen das liteville zu verkaufen. Meine Fahrweise wird sich nicht ändern und man wird nicht jünger.


----------



## Hobb (25. Juni 2022)

Funktioniert nicht, irgendwann treiben einen die Entzugserscheinungen in'n Fahrradladen und man ärgert sich das man überhaupt was verkauft hat.

Wünsche Gute Genesung.


----------



## Gothic70 (25. Juni 2022)

Hab ja noch ein Gravel bike


----------



## hoedsch (25. Juni 2022)

Wir wollen dich aber nicht an die Gravel-Fraktion verlieren.


----------



## jab (25. Juni 2022)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Die Woche Harz wurde durch ein Sturz am Wurmberg abrupt am Donnerstag beendet, Ergebnis Schlüsselbein und Handgelenk gebrochen...... Ganz toll.


Auch von mir: Gute Besserung! 
Wo ist das denn passiert, im Bikepark?


----------



## Gothic70 (25. Juni 2022)

jab schrieb:


> Auch von mir: Gute Besserung!
> Wo ist das denn passiert, im Bikepark?


Danke, ja, gleich oben die zweite Kurve vom downhill, freeride Start. Dann ins Hotel gerollert und nach Hause gefahren. 3std.


----------



## de_reu (25. Juni 2022)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Die Woche Harz wurde durch ein Sturz am Wurmberg abrupt am Donnerstag beendet, Ergebnis Schlüsselbein und Handgelenk gebrochen...... Ganz toll.


Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (25. Juni 2022)

Morgen biken? Soll warm werden, 10:00 KH?


----------



## gnss (26. Juni 2022)

Gute Besserung Matthias.

Heute kann ich nicht, muss auf's Rennrad und danach in die Ostsee.


----------



## gnss (28. Juni 2022)

Heute jemand da?


----------



## de_reu (28. Juni 2022)

Ja, wird knapp,aber sollte passen!


----------



## cherokee42 (29. Juni 2022)

Gute Besserung,

mich hat mein Sturz nur motiviert besser fahren zu lernen.


----------



## gnss (3. Juli 2022)

Würde um 1100 fahren wenn sich bis 1000 jemand meldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (5. Juli 2022)

Heute?


----------



## hoedsch (11. Juli 2022)

Wer wäre denn morgen dabei?


----------



## Gothic70 (11. Juli 2022)

Meine Fäden werden morgen gezogen, dann ist das Handgelenk mit einem prima Update ausgestattet..... Titan Platte.


----------



## hoedsch (11. Juli 2022)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> Meine Fäden werden morgen gezogen, dann ist das Handgelenk mit einem prima Update ausgestattet..... Titan Platte.


Prima, dann bist Du ja dabei.


----------



## Gothic70 (11. Juli 2022)

Das Schlüsselbein ist immer noch kaputt.....


----------



## gnss (12. Juli 2022)

Ja


----------



## gnss (12. Juli 2022)

Keine Zusagen, keine Tour.


----------



## hoedsch (12. Juli 2022)

Ich hatte doch bereits zugesagt.


----------



## jab (12. Juli 2022)

Bei mir wirds noch etwa fünf Wochen dauern bis zur nächsten Tour. Vorletzten Sonntag hab ich in Hahnenklee einen Drop verbockt und bin in die eh arg flache Landung gekracht. Linkes Handgelenk gebrochen, und der Fullfacehelm ist auch hin. Seit gestern ist immerhin klar, dass ich ohne OP auskomme. Schlüsselbeine sind aber ganz geblieben...


----------



## cherokee42 (12. Juli 2022)

Ich bin ab 16:30 auch Unterwegs, allerdings nicht ab KH, sondern ab MA. Vielleicht trifft man sich auf den Trails. Live Standort Teilen über WA geht auch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (12. Juli 2022)

OMG, wärst du bloß beim Cross country geblieben. Gute Besserung!
Noch wer?


----------



## cherokee42 (12. Juli 2022)

Uhi, was denn da überall los... Ihr sollt fahren und euch nicht zerlegen! (sagt genau der richtige)


----------



## gnss (12. Juli 2022)

Sieht für mich eher nach Frage aus. Dann rolle ich um 1645 nochmal vorbei.


----------



## SinusJayCee (16. Juli 2022)

Fährt morgen jemand? Ich starte um 11 Uhr an der KH.


----------



## gnss (23. Juli 2022)

Ich fahre morgen gegen 0915 eine Runde.


----------



## hoedsch (23. Juli 2022)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen gegen 0915 eine Runde.


Ich bin gerade woanders unterwegs.


----------



## gnss (24. Juli 2022)

Schöner Boden.


----------



## de_reu (2. August 2022)

Alle noch im Urlaub?


----------



## gnss (2. August 2022)

Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (2. August 2022)

Ich bin auch schon seit Wochen wieder da, aber es kommt selten jemand.


----------



## gnss (2. August 2022)

Würde bei Zusage nochmal an der Hütte vorbeifahren.


----------



## hoedsch (2. August 2022)

Ich werde da sein.


----------



## Gothic70 (3. August 2022)

Bei mir wird es noch dauern bis ich wieder fahren kann, Handgelenk und Schulter sind nach jetzt 6 Wochen immer noch nicht belastbar, war klar, euch noch viel Spaß im Wald. Ich fahre frühstens in 4- 6 Wochen wieder.


----------



## Gothic70 (3. August 2022)

jab schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds noch etwa fünf Wochen dauern bis zur nächsten Tour. Vorletzten Sonntag hab ich in Hahnenklee einen Drop verbockt und bin in die eh arg flache Landung gekracht. Linkes Handgelenk gebrochen, und der Fullfacehelm ist auch hin. Seit gestern ist immerhin klar, dass ich ohne OP auskomme. Schlüsselbeine sind aber ganz geblieben...


Gute Besserung


----------



## de_reu (6. August 2022)

Morgen biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (9. August 2022)

Heute?


----------



## hoedsch (9. August 2022)

Ja, ich muss aber bereits um 18:30 wieder aus dem Wald raus sein. Wann startet denn Deine Vorab-Runde?


----------



## gnss (9. August 2022)

Wenn du willst können wir um 1545 starten.


----------



## hoedsch (9. August 2022)

Gut, dann machen wir das heute so.


----------



## hoedsch (16. August 2022)

Wie sieht denn das heute aus?
Der Saunaaufguss im Wald ist ja bereits erfolgt, so dass es schweißtreibend werden könnte.


----------



## gnss (16. August 2022)

Dabei.


----------



## hoedsch (23. August 2022)

Ist eigentlich einer an der KH? Wenn nein, spare ich mir den Umweg.


----------



## SinusJayCee (27. August 2022)

Fährt morgen jemand? Ich wollte um 11 Uhr an der KH starten.


----------



## hoedsch (27. August 2022)

Ich habe morgen leider keine Zeit.


----------



## hoedsch (30. August 2022)

Touristischer Hinweis: Die Heideblüte ist nahezu vorbei. Dafür gibt es auf fast allen Wegen reichlich Mullersand, man fühlt sich fast wie am Strand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (5. September 2022)

Morgen Biken?


----------



## hoedsch (6. September 2022)

Ich bin noch im Urlaub.


----------



## de_reu (6. September 2022)

de_reu schrieb:


> Morgen Biken?


Heute Keiner dabei ? 8(


----------



## Gothic70 (6. September 2022)

Sorry ich Kämpfe immer noch mit meiner Schulter und dem Handgelenk


----------



## gnss (13. September 2022)

Heute jemand da?


----------



## de_reu (13. September 2022)

gnss schrieb:


> Heute jemand da?


Jo, 16:45, richtig?


----------



## gnss (13. September 2022)

Ja oder will sonst keiner und du kannst früher?


----------



## SinusJayCee (13. September 2022)

Ich schaffe es leider nicht unter der Woche


----------



## gnss (13. September 2022)

OK ich rolle 1645 nochmal an der Hütte vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (13. September 2022)

Ich muss heute noch die Hexe in den Ofen schieben.


----------



## gnss (20. September 2022)

will heute keiner=?


----------



## hoedsch (20. September 2022)

Doch


----------



## SinusJayCee (24. September 2022)

Fährt morgen (Sonntag) jemand? Ich starte um 11 Uhr an der KH.


----------



## gnss (25. September 2022)

Schlammpaddeln?


----------



## hoedsch (25. September 2022)

Heute? Nee, da hoffe ich lieber auf Dienstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (25. September 2022)

Es war dann doch etwas schlammiger als ich gehofft hatte 😬


----------



## de_reu (27. September 2022)

Heute keiner unterwegs?


----------



## hoedsch (27. September 2022)

Bei dem Dreck? Ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## de_reu (27. September 2022)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Bei dem Dreck? Ganz bestimmt nicht.


Da hätte man Mal Zeit gehabt...


----------



## gnss (27. September 2022)

Unterwegs mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und zurück, mit schön langen Schutzblechen auf Asphalt.


----------



## de_reu (2. Oktober 2022)

Morgen Biken? Dienstag schaffe ich nicht...


----------



## gnss (3. Oktober 2022)

Ich fahre heute gegen 12 eine Runde wenn das Regenradar so bleibt.


----------



## de_reu (3. Oktober 2022)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute gegen 12 eine Runde wenn das Regenradar so bleibt.


1200 kh?


----------



## hoedsch (5. Oktober 2022)

Nach dem Regen am Wochende war gestern alles wieder chic. Sogar in der Bisping-Senke und auf dem Biest war kaum Schlamm vorhanden.


----------



## Gothic70 (5. Oktober 2022)

Stimmt, ich bin heute auch das erste Mal wieder in Harburg gefahren, komisches Gefühl nach 15 Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (8. Oktober 2022)

Fährt morgen (Sonntag) jemand? Ich wollte um 11 Uhr an der KH starten.


----------



## de_reu (9. Oktober 2022)

12:00 KH?


----------



## SinusJayCee (9. Oktober 2022)

Bin schon da und wollte gerade los. Ich drehe eine kleine Runde und komme um 12 Uhr wieder zur KH.


----------



## Gothic70 (11. Oktober 2022)

Heute?


----------



## hoedsch (11. Oktober 2022)

Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## hoedsch (18. Oktober 2022)

Heute können wir noch den letzten Sommertag für eine Runde nutzen.


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Oktober 2022)

Bin dabei


----------



## Gothic70 (25. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Jungs, ich habe für mich und meine Gesundheit beschlossen das biken in den HaBe's sein zu lassen, sehr schade aber ich wünsche euch weiterhin ganz viel Spaß beim biken. Matthias


----------



## hoedsch (25. Oktober 2022)

Wie jetzt? Die letzten Male lief doch gut. Oder hat es dich schon wieder auf einer Geheimtour zerlegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothic70 (25. Oktober 2022)

Ja, lief gut....aber jede Wurzel und Abfahrt vorher zu analysieren und abzuwegen ob und wie man ohne Unfall runter kommt ist nichts für mich, ich habe mir diese Entscheidung sicher nicht leicht gemacht, aber der Kopf muß frei sein für diesen Sport und das bekomme ich nicht mehr hin.


----------



## hoedsch (25. Oktober 2022)

Vielleicht hilft ja der Winter den Kopf frei zu bekommen, so dass Du im Frühjahr bei bestem Wetter und hellem Wald wieder starten möchtest. Ich drücke die Daumen.


----------



## hoedsch (25. Oktober 2022)

Sobald der kurze Schauer vorbei ist, bin ich an der KH.


----------



## hoedsch (26. Oktober 2022)

Nach 16 Jahren und für mich knapp über 500 DOD Runden ist es nun vorbei mit der Dienstagsrunde. Ich werde das Siechtum der Runde in letzten Jahre nun beenden, denn es stehen einfach nicht mehr genug interessierte Teilnehmer zur Verfügung, so dass ich in der Vergangenheit häufig allein am Treffpunkt stand.
Es hat eigentlich immer Spaß gemacht, daher vielen Dank an die Teilnehmer der letzten Jahre.

Ich werde weiterhin in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs sein, nur muss man sich jetzt individuell verabreden.


----------



## Gothic70 (27. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Clemens das ist wirklich seh schade, ich bin diese Runde seit 2009 immer gerne mitgefahren, auch wenn ich immer der letzte war.


----------



## jab (27. Oktober 2022)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Nach 16 Jahren und für mich knapp über 500 DOD Runden ist es nun vorbei mit der Dienstagsrunde. Ich werde das Siechtum der Runde in letzten Jahre nun beenden, denn es stehen einfach nicht mehr genug interessierte Teilnehmer zur Verfügung, so dass ich in der Vergangenheit häufig allein am Treffpunkt stand.
> Es hat eigentlich immer Spaß gemacht, daher vielen Dank an die Teilnehmer der letzten Jahre.
> 
> Ich werde weiterhin in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs sein, nur muss man sich jetzt individuell verabreden.


Durch meine Verletzung ging diesen Sommer eh nix. Aber die neue Startzeit 16:45 Uhr ist für mich ohnehin nicht zu schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (28. Oktober 2022)

Die Zeiten zu denen man ohne Verabredung zur KH fahren konnte und garantiert jemand da war sind lange vorbei. Schon vor Corona und noch zur alten Startzeit, vor allem im Winter. 

Hat jemand in der dunklen Jahreshälfte Dienstag mittag?


----------



## gnss (5. November 2022)

Will heute jemand gegen 1200 fahren?


----------



## hoedsch (5. November 2022)

Dann komme ich um 1200 rum.


----------



## de_reu (21. November 2022)

Wer ist morgen am Start? Nach Corona Zwangspause muss ich auch Mal wieder los...


----------



## de_reu (22. November 2022)

de_reu schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen am Start? Nach Corona Zwangspause muss ich auch Mal wieder los...


Niemand heute?


----------



## de_reu (26. November 2022)

Wer hat morgen Bock? 12:00 KH?


----------



## gnss (26. November 2022)

Ich


----------



## David_B (4. Dezember 2022)

Gute Besserung!








						Hubschrauber hebt Verletzten mit Seilwinde aus der Fischbeker Heide | Suederelbe24.de
					

Deine News: Aktuell aus Süderelbe und der Welt!




					aktuelles-aus-suederelbe.de


----------



## hoedsch (4. Dezember 2022)

David_B schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gute Besserung, wer immer auch der Leidtragende war.
Es war vermtulich niemand aus der DOD-Runde, denn so jung sind die nicht und wir sind heute zu zweit sturzfrei durch den Wald gekommen.

Ich hoffe nur, dass jetzt nicht wieder eine endlose Diskussion pro/contra MTB in den Harburger Bergen vom Zaun bricht.


----------



## SinusJayCee (5. Dezember 2022)

Oh Mist, von mir auch gute Besserung an die Person.



hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass jetzt nicht wieder eine endlose Diskussion pro/contra MTB in den Harburger Bergen vom Zaun bricht.


Ich hoffe nicht. Der Sturz ist aber nicht die Schuld der HaBes. MTB fahren birgt nun einmal ein paar Risiken. In der Kletterhalle ist auch regelmäßig der Krankenwagen und das ist nicht einmal eine Meldung wert.

Zahlt den Hubschraubereinsatz eigentlich die Krankenversicherung?

_edit_
Hier gibt aus auch ein Video:








						Spektakuläre Rettung: Hubschrauber bringt verletzten Mountainbiker ins Krankenhaus
					

Die Zufahrt zum Unfallort war für den Rettungswagen nicht möglich.




					www.hamburg1.de
				




Das könnte eventuell der Absatz am Ende des Bunkertrails sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David_B (5. Dezember 2022)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Zahlt den Hubschraubereinsatz eigentlich die Krankenversicherung?



In den meisten Fällen zahlt das die Krankenversicherung. In diesem Fall ganz sicher, eine KFZ-Anfahrt war ja anscheinend nicht in einem medizinisch vertretbarem Zeitfenster möglich.


----------



## MAyS (5. Dezember 2022)

SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Oh Mist, von mir auch gute Besserung an die Person.
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe nicht. Der Sturz ist aber nicht die Schuld der HaBes. MTB fahren birgt nun einmal ein paar Risiken. In der Kletterhalle ist auch regelmäßig der Krankenwagen und das ist nicht einmal eine Meldung wert.
> ...


Sieht sehr nach Panzer-Trail aus. Diese sandige Abfahrt relativ zum Schluss. Ist auch ne tief sandige Angelegenheit.


----------



## Catsoft (5. Dezember 2022)

An den Panzertrail hatte ich auch bei der Beschreibung gedacht. Der Trail ist mittlerweile aber auch  Wenn man die erodierten Stellen nicht kennt, kann das böse enden.


----------



## SinusJayCee (6. Dezember 2022)

Ja, da gibt es ein unerwartete Furchen und Löcher. Mich hatte es da auch schon einmal überrascht, als nach Starkregen auf einmal eine große Stufe dort war, wo es vorher keine gab. Ich konnte aber noch bremsen um mir das anzuschauen. Ein Kumpel hinter mir hat das nicht mehr geschafft, ist mir ausgewichen und hat sich dann hingelegt. Zum Glück ist er nur zur Seite weg und nicht über den Lenker gegangen und ihm ist nichts weiter passiert.


----------



## hoedsch (10. Dezember 2022)

Sonntag 11 Uhr geht es wieder in den gefrorenen Wald.
Später los ist für mich keine Option.


----------



## SinusJayCee (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin dabei! Wie erkenne ich dich? Ich fahre einen schwarzen 3er und ein silbernes Paradox.


----------



## hoedsch (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich stelle mich am Schild auf. Uraltes 26er Liteville.


----------



## de_reu (12. Dezember 2022)

Wie sieht's am Dienstag aus?


----------



## hoedsch (17. Dezember 2022)

Sonntag wieder um 11 Uhr. Der Schlamm sollte diesmal komplett gefroren sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (19. Dezember 2022)

Morgen könnte ich auch früher?


----------



## hoedsch (19. Dezember 2022)

Das hilft doch nichts. Der Boden ist noch gefroren und das Wasser läuft nicht ab.


----------



## de_reu (19. Dezember 2022)

Du meinst morgen fällt aus?


----------



## hoedsch (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich wollte nicht los.


----------



## gnss (26. Dezember 2022)

Falls es morgen tatsächlich nicht regnet will ich gegen 11 los.


----------



## hoedsch (27. Dezember 2022)

Es regnet nicht. Fährst du los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (27. Dezember 2022)

Ich rätsel noch am Regenradar, sieht noch nach einem Schauer zwischen 11 und 12 aus. Schieben auf 12:00?


----------



## hoedsch (27. Dezember 2022)

Ok, dann um 12 Uhr.


----------



## gnss (Freitag um 20:13)

Wenn sich das Wetter benimmt fahre ich morgen um 1145.


----------



## hoedsch (Samstag um 09:55)

Ich denke, das Wetter benimmt sich. 1145


----------



## flansch09 (Samstag um 10:22)

Ich bin auch um 11:45 Uhr dabei.


----------



## de_reu (Montag um 20:26)

Geben wir morgen biken ? Oder muss ich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit?


----------



## de_reu (Dienstag um 09:08)

Wer ist heute noch dabei?


----------



## hoedsch (Dienstag um 09:49)

Ich kann heute leider nicht.


----------



## de_reu (Dienstag um 10:12)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich kann heute leider nicht.


Wenigstens ein Feedback!


----------

